# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Ο νεος νομος πλαισιο δε θα περασει

## Nefalim

επειδη ολοι υπηρξατε φοιτητες και παρα πολλοι ακομα ειστε και λογικα ξερετε τι εμπεριεχει ο νεος νομος πλαισιο για τει και αει νομιζω πως ολοι εχουμε το δικαιωμα να προστατευσουμε το μελλον μας. ηδη σε ολοι την ελλαδα 200 σχολες τελουν υπο καταληψη και ενας τεραστιος αριθμος φοιτητων εχουνε βγει στους δρομους παλευοντας για το αυριο. γι αυτο λοιπον κατεβειτε ολοι αυριο στην πορεια που ξεκιναει στα προπυλαια στις 12:00.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

μακάρι να περάσει ο νέος νόμος.

Κανένας να μην πάει στην συγκέντρωση.

Να σταματήσουν τα φαινόμενα των αιωνίων φοιτητών, το άσυλο του εμπορίου ναρκωτικών, καταστροφών, λεηλασιών, κλεψιών, και ότι άλλο θέλουν.


Εμπρός για σοβαρά, σωστά, δυνατά πανεπιστήμεια, που σκοπός τους θα είναι η εκπαίδευση των φοιτητών στο αντικείμενο σπουδών τους, και όχι στην κομματική τους εκπαίδευση  ::

----------


## mbjp

> Εμπρός για σοβαρά, σωστά, δυνατά πανεπιστήμεια, που σκοπός τους θα είναι η εκπαίδευση των φοιτητών στο αντικείμενο σπουδών τους, και όχι στην κομματική τους εκπαίδευση


συμφωνοι αλλα μην ξεχνας ποιοι ειναι οι υπευθυνοι για την σημερινη κατασταση στα πανεπιστημια, ποιοι τροφοδοτουν τον κομματισμο, τη στρατολογηση νεων κομματοσκυλων και ψηφοφορων με παρτυ παρτουζες κλπ. Επισης τα ιδιωτικα πανεπιστημια δεν ειναι πανακεια. Ναι στη σωστη, ουσιαστικη και *δωρεαν* παιδεια για *όλους*

----------


## vector

> ...


πλακα κανεις ε?

Διαγραφή Φοιτητών μετά τα ν επί 1.5 χρόνια
Περιορισμός της εξέτασης σε 1 μάθημα έως 4 φορές (+γενικευμένη καθιέρωση αλυσίδων μαθημάτων)
Δημιουργία ευκολότερων όρων άρσης του ασύλου με την προοπτική κατάργησης του
Κατάργηση της δωρεάν διανομής συγγραμμάτων
Κατάργηση των μετεγγραφών εσωτερικού
Εισαγωγή manager στα Πανεπιστήμια

A ΡΕ ΚΟΥΦΟΝΤΙΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ

----------


## ryloth

Και εγώ αιώνιος φοιτητής είμαι στο ΤΕΙ αθήνας ,
το σεπτέμβρη κλείνω 10ετία.

Μπορεί να μη με συμφέρει εάν το δώ ψυχρά,
αλλά συμφωνώ με τον papashark για το άσυλο & τους αιώνιους.

Μερικοί μπορεί να πούν ,εε τότε τί κάνεις στο ΤΕΙ ?
Αφού δεν με έχουν διαγράψει ακόμα δηλωνω φοιτητής,
μέχρι να βαρεθούν να βλέπουν το όνομα μου .

Δέν υπάρχει λόγος να είσαι σε κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο 10 χρόνια ,
εγώ έχω βρεί αλλού τον δρόμο μου και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω ποτέ πτυχίο γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει 
Εάν μετά απο τόσα χρόνια δεν έχει πάρει κάποιος πτυχίο δε νομίζω να βρεί τη διάθεση να το πάρει ποτέ.

----------


## Nefalim

ο mbjp μιλησε παρα πολυ σωστα. καταργηση ασυλου = καταργηση της δημοκρατιας.οτι εκμεταλλευονται καποιοι το ασυλο δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να μπουνε στα σκατα ολοι οι αλλοι φοιτητες. η παιδεια ηταν και θα ειναι δωρεαν οχι στους φοιτητες πελατες.papashark εχεις δικιο και αδικο μαζι ολοι θελουμε μια καλυτερη παιδεια αλλα οχι με αυτον τον τροπο.

----------


## nmout

και αλλες αποψεις επι του θεματος εδω
http://www.twmn.net/modules.php?name=Fo ... sc&start=0

----------


## mbjp

Δυστυχως οσες κινητοποιησεις και να γινουν η αποφαση ειναι ειλλημενη.

Το γεγονος οτι ερχεται και καλοκαιρακι κανει τα πραγματα ακομη ευκολοτερα γι'αυτους. Δεν προκειται να ιδρωσουν απο τις κινητοποιησεις, καλουν ολες τις πλευρες σε εναν διαλογο του οποιο το αποτελεσμα ειναι ηδη γνωστο.

Και δεδομενου οτι η στρατηγικη ουσιαστικα ειναι ιδια για ΠΑΣΟΚ & ΝΔ, αρα και για το 70% του ελληνικου λαου, κακως γινεται τοσο νταβαντουρι..θα περασει οπως περασαν και τοοοοοοοοοσα αλλα ωραια και καλα σε αυτη την υπεροχη χωρα! Καλο καλοκαιρι..

----------


## Nefalim

εαν εφαρμοστει ο νομος πιστεψτε με θα αδειασουν σχεδον ολα τα ιδυματα. δεν υπαρχει φοιτητης που να μην εχει κοπει πανω απο 3 φορες σε μαθημα . οσοι το κανανε ειναι μετρημενοι στα δαχτυλα.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> πλακα κανεις ε?
> 
> Διαγραφή Φοιτητών μετά τα ν επί 1.5 χρόνια
> Περιορισμός της εξέτασης σε 1 μάθημα έως 4 φορές (+γενικευμένη καθιέρωση αλυσίδων μαθημάτων)
> ...


- Ξέχασαν τους εργαζόμενους φοιτητές και την δια βίου μάθηση.
- Μετά την 2-3η εξέταση σε ένα μάθημα θα έπρεπε να πληρώνει ο φοιτητής τα έξοδα της εξέτασής του.
- Οι αλυσίδες μαθημάτων (προαπαιτούμενα) είναι απαραίτητες.
- Το άσυλο δεν χρειάσθηκε το νόμο για να ξεφτυλισθεί. Φρόντισαν άλλοι.
- Η δωρεάν διανομή είναι αναχρονιστική. Πρέπει να υπάρχει ελεύθερη επιλογή και οικονομική ενίσχυση.
- Οι μεταγραφές πρέπει να καταργηθούν. Ο καθένας να φοιτά κοντά στον τόπο διαμονής του. Να σταματήση αυτή η ηλίθια υποστήριξη στην ανάπτυξη πόλεων με φοιτητές και στρατόπεδα  ::  
-Ένας μάνατζερ τους χρειάζεται μπάς και τους συμμαζέψει

----------


## sotiris

Εάν αυτά είναι που θα μπουν στο νόμο...εμένα δεν μου φαίνονται όλα παράξενα...



> Διαγραφή Φοιτητών μετά τα ν επί 1.5 χρόνια


πάρα πολύ σωστό.



> Περιορισμός της εξέτασης σε 1 μάθημα έως 4 φορές (+γενικευμένη καθιέρωση αλυσίδων μαθημάτων)


και αυτό καλό ακούγεται.



> Δημιουργία ευκολότερων όρων άρσης του ασύλου με την προοπτική κατάργησης του


αυτο σηκώνει συζήτηση, και πρέπει να βρεθεί μια μέση οδό



> Κατάργηση της δωρεάν διανομής συγγραμμάτων


αυτό είναι λάθος



> Κατάργηση των μετεγγραφών εσωτερικού


μια χαρά και αυτό



> Εισαγωγή manager στα Πανεπιστήμια


και αυτο σηκώνει συζήτηση....αλλά όλο και κάποιος πρέπει να βολευτεί με τον νεο νόμο.

----------


## Nefalim

3 χρονια ειμαι στην αθηνα και 3 χρονια δουλευω για να την παλεψω διοτι φραγκα απο το χωριο δεν παιζουν. στην ιδια κατασταση ειναι παρα μα παρα πολλα παιδια για πεστα εδω να δουμε τι θα πεις. μην πεις τπτ για επιδοματα και μλκς γιατι ποτε δεν πηρα και αν πηρα 1000 ευρω για ενα χρονο δε φτανουν ουτε για χαρτι υγειας ετσι. τι να προλαβεις σχολη? δουλεια? ζωη?

----------


## Sam_GR

> 3 χρονια ειμαι στην αθηνα και 3 χρονια δουλευω για να την παλεψω διοτι φραγκα απο το χωριο δεν παιζουν. στην ιδια κατασταση ειναι παρα μα παρα πολλα παιδια για πεστα εδω να δουμε τι θα πεις. μην πεις τπτ για επιδοματα και μλκς γιατι ποτε δεν πηρα και αν πηρα 1000 ευρω για ενα χρονο δε φτανουν ουτε για χαρτι υγειας ετσι. τι να προλαβεις σχολη? δουλεια? ζωη?


+++

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

και φυσικά όλοι θα κάτσουμε να το καταπιουμε γιατί δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα??????
Η χούντα του ωχαδερφισμού.Το νομοσχέδιο έχει επίστευτη προχειρότητα στην σύλληψή του και θα αλλάξει για πάντα τον χώρο της παιδείας.
Και δυστυχώς, δεν το βλέπω να την αλλάζει προς το καλό 
(καλό θεωρώ το δικαίωμα όλων στην μόρφωση, το δικαίωμα δημόσιας και δωρεάν παιδείας)
Το πτυχίο το πήρα στα 7 χρόνια.
Ενδιάμεσα πήγα φαντάρος και έπιασα δουλειά.
Γνώρισα ανθρώπους που για οικονομικούς λόγους έκαναν 2 τετραετίες.
Γνώρισα ανθρώπους που δεν είχαν χρήματα για να βγάλουν φωτοτυπίες σημειώσεις.
Η παιδεία θέλει αλλαγές. Όχι όμως αυτές. Κοιτάζουμε λάθος.
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι αιώνιοι. Είναι η φιλοσοφία του πληρώνεις - αξίζεις.
Δεν πληρώνεις - δεν σε θέλουμε. Εσύ τα έλεγες papa αλλά εδώ που έχουν πράγματι σημασία δεν τα υιοθετείς  ::  
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει. Αλλά αυτό που γίνεται δεν είναι αυτό το κάτι.
Δεν είναι σωστό να καταργείς κοινωνικά κριτήρια μεταγραφών.
Δεν είναι σωστό να πληρώνεις για τα συγγράματά σου.
Δεν είναι σωστό να έχεις αλυσίδες μαθημάτων.
Δεν είναι σωστό να πιέζεις τους φοιτητές να γίνουν πιο γρήγορα άνεργοι.
Δεν είναι σωστό να δίνεις στους καθηγητές τόση εξουσία (σε κόβω άλλη μια φορά και σχολή τέλος!)
Η πανεπιστημιακή εκπαίδευση, ότι και να ακούσω σε κάνει καλύτερο άνθρωπο. Και είναι δικαίωμα όλων και υποχρέωση της πολιτείας.
Και όχι δεν έχω κάτι να προτείνω. Έχω όμως την δυνατότητα να κρίνω αντικειμενικά.

----------


## Nefalim

babba +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## mbjp

> -Ένας μάνατζερ τους χρειάζεται μπάς και τους συμμαζέψει


Μισο λεπτο, ο μανατζερ δηλαδη ειναι ο μεσσιας;; Ο αδιαφθορος που θα βαλει ταξη στο χαος των ιδρυματων; Εγω ξερω οτι αν το κρατος θελει, μπορει και το κανει. Και επαναλαμβανω, σκεφτειτε ποιοι εφτασαν τα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ σε αυτο το σημειο - ειναι οι ιδιοι που μας προτεινουν αυτες τις λυσεις σημερα.

Το προβλημα της παιδειας αρχιζει λιγο πιο πριν απο το πανεπιστημιο..απο το δημοτικο ας πουμε. Αν δεν ξεκινησει απο εκει η αναδιαρθρωση, θα εχουμε καθε 4 χρονια τις ιδιες μ*λ*κιες, βλεπε "μεταρυθμισεις" Αρσενη, ξε-μεταρυθμισεις λιγο μετα, επαναφορα στις δεσμες, κλπ κλπ κλπ

Σε κουβεντα να βρισκομαστε δηλαδη και να μας ταϊζουν προεκλογικα

Φανταστειτε το πολιτικο προβλημα στη χωρα εαν ολα τα προβληματα τα ελυνε μια κυβερνηση σε μια τετραετια

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> πλακα κανεις ε?
> 
> Διαγραφή Φοιτητών μετά τα ν επί 1.5 χρόνια
> Περιορισμός της εξέτασης σε 1 μάθημα έως 4 φορές (+γενικευμένη καθιέρωση αλυσίδων μαθημάτων)
> ...


Καθόλου πλάκα δεν κάνω.

Το έχουν ξεφτυλίσει αυτές οι Δημοκρατικές μ@λ@κίες το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο.

Ναι, κάποτε πρέπει να τελειώνεις, δεν μπορείς να κρατάς την θέση χωρίς λόγο, το πανεπιστήμειο δεν είναι για να περνάς καλά και να δηλώνεις φοιτητής, είναι για να πας να σπουδάσεις και μετά να βγείς στην κοινωνία να δουλέψεις.

Ναι δεν μπορεί να μένεις 4 φορές στο ίδιο μάθημα, άμα δεν τα παίρνεις τα άτοιμα, παράτατο. 

Άσυλο στο πανεπιστημείο ? Όταν εκείνος ο αλήτης ο Μαρκάτος δεν έδινε άδεια στην Αστυνομία να μπει μέσα και κάψανε οι αλήτες την βιβλιοθήκη ? Κακώς δώθηκαν λεφτά να φτιαχτεί, έπρεπε να πληρώσουν μόνο τα έξοδα ανάρτησης πινακίδας "εδώ βλέπετε τα αποτελέσματα του ασύλου"

Καιρός να μάθουν τα κακομαθημένα ότι το άσυλο δημιουργήθικε για να προστατεύση τις ιδέες, και όχι το εμπόριο πρέζας, cd, κλοπές, λεληλασίες και όλα τα άλλα.

Ναι να μπουν managers στα πανεπιστήμεια. Ο καλός καθηγητής που με τα χρόνια έγινε Πρύτανης επειδή ήταν πολιτικάντης, δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί και να διοικήσει το πανεπιστήμειο. Ας παραμήνει πρύτανης εκεί που πρέπει, στα περί μαθημάτων και φοιτητών. Πότε επιτέλους σε αυτή την χώρα θα καταλάβουμε ότι με τα χρόνια δεν γίνεσε ξαφνικά ικανός διοικητής, ούτε με τους ψήφους.


Σπούδασα στο deeree, στην γνωστή κεφαλογραβιέρα.

Πλήρωσα δίδακτρα τα οποία τα έβγαζα δουλεύοντας, τα πόνεσα πάρα πολυ.

Άμα έμενα 3 φορά στο ίδιο μάθημα έπερνα πόδι, άμα ο μέσος όρος βαθμολογίας ήταν κάτω από 7 στα 10 για 2 εξάμηνα, πάλι έπερνα πόδι.

Αξιολογούσα τον καθηγητή μου, άμα ήταν μπάζο τον έσκιζα, άμα ήταν καλός τον επενούσα, τα μπάζα που είδα στα χρόνια που φοίτησα τα έδιωχνε, δεν τα κράταγε η σχολή για να γίνουν μια μέρα πρύτανεις.

Άμα δεν πέρναγε η μισή τάξη το μάθημα, ο καθηγητής σίγουρα θα έπερνε πόδι, όχι όπως εδώ που έχω ακούσει για διάφορα ΤΕΙ να έχουν λίστα με 1000 εξεταζόμενους για να περάσει 10 άτομα.


Όταν τελείωσα το deeree, ήξερα ότι όταν στον ιδιωτικό τομέα θα πάω δίπλα στον απόφοιτο ελληνικής οικονομικής σχολής, θα με προτιμήσουν, γιατί ήξεραν ότι το deeree ήταν ακριβώς αντίθετο από το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμειο, "εύκολα έμπαινες, δύσκολα έβγαινες", έναντι του "δύσκολα μπαίνεις, μέχρι να πάρεις σύνταξη θα το τελειώσεις", η αγορά ήξερε ότι το ένα άξιζε ενώ το άλλο δεν έπιανε μία.


@ mbjp

Μιχάλη, ποιός φταίει ?
Για σένα η κυβέρνηση, η εκάστοτε.
Για μένα η απαράδεκτη κουλτούρα των καθηγητών, που έχουν μήνει ακόμα στους αγώνες του πολυτεχνείου και ακόμα να ξεκολήσουν.

Τι σημασία όμως έχει το ποιός φταίει ?

Σημασία έχει τι θα γίνει από εδώ και μπρός.

Αντί να αγωνίζονται οι φοιτητές για την πραγματική αναβάθμιση των πτυχίων τους, μέσα από την πραγματική αναβάθμιση των σπουδών τους (και όχι με αγώνα στον δρόμο για να βγάλει νομοσχέδιο η βουλή που με το μαγικό ραβδάκι κάνει τα ΤΕΙ ίσα με τα ΑΕΙ, και πάει λέγοντας), τρέχετε στους δρόμους, με συνθήματα κοματικής παράταξης, κολημένοι στο χθες, σε μια ουτοπία που υπάρχει μόνο στο μυαλό μερικών κοματόσκυλων και εσάς που παρασέρνουν.

Εάν στο ΤΕΙ που πάει ο ryloth εδώ και 10 χρόνια (sorry που σε φέρνω ως παράδειγμα, απλά σε βρήκα πρόχειρο  ::  ), τελειώση μετά από 2 και κάνει 4πλάσιο χρόνο από τον απαιτούμενο, τι θα μου πει αύριο που θα έρθει για δουλειά ?

Ξέρεις τα έξινα και άργησα ? Δεν θα τον πάρω
Ξέρεις ήταν δύσκολα και δεν τα κατάφερνα ? Δεν θα τον πάρω
Ξέρεις ήταν μ@λ@κες οι καθηγητές και δεν με πέρναγαν ? Στα @@ μου, δεν θα τον πάρω.
Ξέρεις, δούλευα παράλληλα τόσα χρόνια και δεν προλάβαινα ? Μάλλον θα τον πάρω.

Τον επόμενο που θα μου έρθει από την ίδια σχολή, θα τον κοιτάξω με μισό μάτι, θα πω "από την ίδια σχολή που τα έξινε ο προηγούμενος είσαι ?"...

Έτσι υποβαθμίζονται τα πτυχία, και μετατρέπωνται σε κωλόχαρτα και ξαφνικά θες 2 μεταπτυχιακά για να βρεις καλή δουλειά.

Παλικάρια, ο συγχωρεμένος ο Τρίτσης έλεγε ότι δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε όλοι επιστήμονες, να πάμε να γίνουμε υδραυλικοί, κονομάνε ποιό πολλά από τους φυσικούς !

Ως λαός την τελευταία 20ετία πάμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Απίστευτα ποσοστά ανεργίας, αλλά κανένας δεν θέλει να γίνει εργάτης, να πάει στα χωράφια και να λερώσει τα χέρια του, "αυτές είναι δουλειές για αλβανούς", θέλουν όλοι να γίνουν προϊστάμενοι, όλοι επιστήμονες, μετά τελειώνουμε την σχολή και πάμε για barman, σερβιτόροι, ταξιτζήδες, courier, κλπ.

@Nefalim.

Με αφορισμούς δουλειά δεν γίνετε.
Η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα θα πρέπει να βρει ένα τρόπο να προασπίσει το πραγματικό άσυλο και όχι την αλητεία που υπάρχει. Αντί να στηλώνει τα πόδια και να μην υποχωρεί σε τίποτα, θα έπρεπε να κοιτάει να βρει λύσεις.

Είδα πριν από λίγους μήνες το απίστευτο στην πολυτεχνιούπολη, κλάπηκε τσάντα, φώναξαν την αστυνομία, πήγε η αστυνομία, και έκαψαν το περιπολικό. Και μάλιστα περήφανοι κυκλοφωρούσαν το video με το κατεστραμένο αμάξι.

Δηλαδή εκεί ποιό άσυλο υπερασπήσανε ?

Της αλητείας, της αναρχίας, της κλοπής, της λεηλασίας, ποιό ?

Ποιό δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα υπερασπήστικαν ?

Το μόνο δικαίωμα που υπερασπήστηκαν ήταν το φασιστικό δικαίωμα του δυνατού να επιβάλετε στον αδύνατο, να τον κλέψει όταν μπορεί.


Ημουν με τον achille με τα VHF στο πολυτεχνείο και μας πέρασαν κάτι τσογλάνια για ασφαλίτες, και ήρθαν για τσαμπουκά. 

Και άμα ήμασταν ασφαλήτες ? Και άμα ψάχναμε για κανα έμπορο ναρκωτικών που πουλάει θάνατο ελεύθερα μέσα στον χώρο ? Ποιό δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα θα παραβιάζαμε ? Του να πουλάς και αγοράζεις θάνατο ελεύθερα ?




Ξυπνάτε, το συμφέρον σας ως φοιτητές, μπορεί να μην είναι εκεί που σας πιπιλάνε το μυαλό.

Δείτε πανεπιστήμεια άλλων χωρών, πόσο μπροστά είναι στα αντικείμενα τους, και χωρίς άσυλο, χωρίς μονιμότητα φοιτητών και διδασκάντων, με managers, χωρίς "εσωτερικές μεταγραφές"...

Αγωνιστήτε για το πραγματικό καλό σας, και όχι για την καλοπέραση σας.

Αγωνιστήτε για τα δωρεάν συγράμματα, για καλύτερες εστίες, καθαρότερα πανεπιστήμεια, καλύτερους καθηγητές, καλύτερο μάθημα, καλύτερους φοιτητές, καλύτερα πτυχία, καλύτερη ζωή τελειώνοντας.


Ξυπνάτε και δείτε μπροστά, δείτε στο αύριο....

----------


## JS

Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε ποια θέση κρατάνε οι αιώνιοι φοιτητές...
Δικαιούνται πάσσο ΟΧΙ
δικαιούνται σίτιση ΟΧΙ
δικαιούνται δωρεάν συγγράματα ΟΧΙ
δικαιούνται οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει ο κανονικός φοιτητής ; ΟΧΙ

Ένα row είναι στην βάση δεδομένων (πλέον) , ούτε χαρτί δεν χαλάνε απο τα πολύτιμα δάση μας  :: 
Τα κακόμοιρα τα παιδάκια που δουλεύουν γιατί δεν τους δίνει η μαμά λεφτά να σκιστούν να το πάρουν στα 6 χρόνια με το έτσι θέλω ; βλακεία εντελώς...





> είναι για να πας να σπουδάσεις και μετά να βγείς στην κοινωνία να δουλέψεις.
> Ναι δεν μπορεί να μένεις 4 φορές στο ίδιο μάθημα, άμα δεν τα παίρνεις τα άτοιμα, παράτατο.


Τέτοιες φράσεις απο κάποιον που έχει την οικονομική ευρωστία και που δεν έχει σπουδάσει σε δύσκολη σχολή είναι το λιγότερο άτοπες...συγγνώμη αλλά θα στην μπώ σκληρά εδώ  ::  
Και λυπάμαι, το πανεπιστήμιο ΔΕΝ είναι ο προθάλαμος της εργασίας...αυτό είναι που το διαφοροποιεί απο το deree (++) , το πανεπιστήμιο είναι διεύρυνση πνεύματος.
Κάποτε ο paravoid τρελαινόταν γιατί του μαθαίνανε φευδοκώδικες και όχι υπαρκτές γλώσσες προγραμματισμού. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά του παν/μίου για όποιον το πιάνει  :: 


Και το ανώμαλο παράδειγμα του εαυτού μου...
Προγραμματίζω απο τα 8 σε Χ γλώσσες. Δεν δήλωσα , ούτε σκέφτηκα να δηλώσω ποτέ πληροφορική (θα πέρναγα με άνεση) σκεπτόμενος οτι θα ήταν καλύτερο το μαθηματικό απο πλευράς του ότι θα μάθαινα κάτι διαφορετικό απο αυτά που ΗΔΗ ήξερα. Τα έχω βρεί σκούρα λόγω δουλειάς και καταλήψεων/απεργειών και λίγο ξενερώματος. Για ποιό λόγο να με αποκλείσεις ; Επειδή δεν είδα το παν/μιο σαν "επικύρωση γνώσεων" ;
Δεν το είχα ανάγκη αυτό...ανάγκη είχα την μόρφωση πάνω σε κάτι που δεν ήξερα !

----------


## JS

Και όσο για την περιβόητη αστυνομία που θα σώσει τα παν/μια απο ναρκωτικά...

Ποιόν κοροιδεύεις ρε Πάνο ;;;
Για ποιούς αστυνομικούς μιλάμε ;;;
Γιατί όσους έχω γνωρίσει και απο ναρκωτικά ξέρουν και χρηματίζονται αβέρτα (πάρε τηλ να σου πώ ένα τελευταίο  ::  ) και τσογλάνια είναι και κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας έχουν κτλ κτλ.
Αν ζούσαμε στην γερμανία που ο ασυνομικός μιλάει ΧΕΣΜΕΝΟΣ στην γιαγιούλα και την περνάει απέναντι ΝΑΙ να μπουν στο παν/μιο να μας σώσουν.
Αυτά τα τσογλάνια του 10 που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα είναι ικανά μόνο για να κάνουν τα μαγκάκια....

Τα παραπάνω τα λέει ένας που ποτέ δεν έχει αποκαλέσει αστυνομικούς "μπάτσους"...φαντάσου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

H Παιδεία στην χώρα μας έχει τα μαύρα της τα χάλια! Όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο μεγαλώνει το χάσμα με τις άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.

Ποιες είναι οι προτάσεις αυτών που λένε ΟΧΙ στο νέο νομοσχέδιο?

Προσωπικά το θεωρώ αρκετά πρόχειρο και ότι δεν λύνει τα προβλήματα από την ρίζα τους. Δεν είδα πχ κάποια αναφορά για αξιολόγηση του πανεπιστημιακού έργου. Δεν είδα πουθενά κάποια αναφορά για δια βίου εκπαίδευση και δυνατότητα δεύτερης ευκαιρίας σε όσους επιθυμούν να φοιτήσουν και έχασαν το τραίνο το πανελλαδικών. (Πόσοι ενήλικες δύνουν πανελλήνιες μετά τα 21 τους χρόνια ::  Δεν είδα πουθενά μια πρωτοβουλία που να σηκώνει τον πύχη πιο ψήλα και να συμπαρασύρει τους υπόλοιπους να ακολουθήσουν. (Πχ δημιουργία πρότυπου τεχνολογικού πανεπιστήμιου που να συναγωνίζεται σε φήμη και εκπαιδευτική αξία αντίστοιχα άλλων χωρών).

Ήλπιζα σε μια πιο γεναία και προσεγμένη μεταρύθμιση.

----------


## mbjp

> Για σένα η κυβέρνηση, η εκάστοτε.
> Για μένα η απαράδεκτη κουλτούρα των καθηγητών, που έχουν μήνει ακόμα στους αγώνες του πολυτεχνείου και ακόμα να ξεκολήσουν.
> 
> Τι σημασία όμως έχει το ποιός φταίει ?


Δεν εχει σημασια;; Δηλαδη δε βαριεσαι, συγχωρεμενα τα παιδια, ψηφιστε τους;;; Δωστους μετα και ενα επιδομα ανεργιας 1.500 ευρω εαν δεν επανεκλεγουν βουλευτες, ενω εγω περιμενω 40 μερες για τα 295 ευρω απο τον ΟΑΕΔ. Μας καβαλανε θα τους πουμε και ευχαριστω. Αυτοι ευθυνονται για την απαραδεκτη κουλτουρα των καθηγητων αλλα και ολων των δημοσιων υπαλληλων - γιατι υπαλληλοι ειναι και οι καθηγητες.




> Παλικάρια, ο συγχωρεμένος ο Τρίτσης έλεγε ότι δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε όλοι επιστήμονες, να πάμε να γίνουμε υδραυλικοί, κονομάνε ποιό πολλά από τους φυσικούς !
> 
> Ως λαός την τελευταία 20ετία πάμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Απίστευτα ποσοστά ανεργίας, αλλά κανένας δεν θέλει να γίνει εργάτης, να πάει στα χωράφια και να λερώσει τα χέρια του, "αυτές είναι δουλειές για αλβανούς", θέλουν όλοι να γίνουν προϊστάμενοι, όλοι επιστήμονες, μετά τελειώνουμε την σχολή και πάμε για barman, σερβιτόροι, ταξιτζήδες, courier, κλπ.


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω. Τα πραγματικα λεφτα ειναι στο "μαθε τεχνη κι'αστηνε". Ποσα περνει ο υδραυλικος και ποσα ο λογιστης. Αλλα εδω ειμαστε η χωρα του δημοσιου, "να μπεις παλικαρι μου στο δημοσιο και να ξεμπερδεψεις" "12.000 νεες θεσεις εργασιας μεσω ΑΣΕΠ" , στο παζαρι του δημοσιου ολοι εχουν ελπιδα στο ονειρο




> Αγωνιστήτε για τα δωρεάν συγράμματα, για καλύτερες εστίες, καθαρότερα πανεπιστήμεια, καλύτερους καθηγητές, καλύτερο μάθημα, καλύτερους φοιτητές, καλύτερα πτυχία, καλύτερη ζωή τελειώνοντας.
> Ξυπνάτε και δείτε μπροστά, δείτε στο αύριο....


Δυστυχως το αυριο δεν ειναι δημοσια & δωρεαν εκπαιδευση. Οπως ειπες θα προτιμησουν εσενα με το deeree απο τον πτυχιουχο του ΟΙΚ.ΠΑΝ.Αθηνων. Αυτο ειναι ΚΑΤΑΝΤΙΑ και γι'αυτο το πραγμα θα πρεπει να αγωνιστουν οσοι δεν θα περασουν το απογευμα τους σε καποια καφετερια παιζοντας ταβλι ή αγωνιοντας για την εκβαση του DreamShow

@JS ασε γιατι η ιστορια της εισαγωγης στα πανεπιστημια ειναι για γελια & για κλαμματα

----------


## jungle traveller

papashark γιατι δεν σπουδασες ελλαδα??και κατι αλλο,νομιζεις οτι οι καθηγητες φευγουν ετσι απο τις εδρες τους??(ιδιος οταν ειναι μονιμοι).Αυτα που λες ειναι λιγο ατοπα και υπερβολικα.Αντε ηρθε η χουντα και θα τελειωνουν μονο οσοι εχουν βισμα...Ετσι το πας...

----------


## jungle traveller

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Εχουν αναλαβει πια οι αλλοδαποι για αυτο....

----------


## Sam_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> ...


Και όσοι έχουν και $$.Οι καθηγητές θα χρηματίζονται και πιο εύκολα τώρα.Θα σου ζητά ο άλλος να πληρώσεις για να σε περάσει στο μάθημα.Αφήστε ρε παιδιά.Ενας καθηγητής μας,μας έλεγε ότι τα πάντα σε μια χώρα ξεκινούν απο την παιδεία.Στην χώρα μας αυτό δεν υπάρχει.Και ούτε με τον νέο νόμο θα υπάρξει.Papashark άν ο άλλος έχει οικονομικά προβλήματα και είναι αναγκασμένος να δουλέψει για να σπουδάσει νομίζεις ότι του φτάνουν 6 χρόνια;Νομίζω πως όχι.Γιατί είναι άνθρωπος και εκτός απο σχολή και δουλεία έχει και προσωπική ζωή.Δεν προλαβαίνονται όλα.Και όσο για αυτό που λές αν δεν τα παίρνει τα γράμματα να τα παρατήσει είναι άκυρο.Δεν μπορεί κανένας να σου αφαιρέσει το δικαίωμα στην γνώση.

----------


## papashark

> είναι για να πας να σπουδάσεις και μετά να βγείς στην κοινωνία να δουλέψεις.
> Ναι δεν μπορεί να μένεις 4 φορές στο ίδιο μάθημα, άμα δεν τα παίρνεις τα άτοιμα, παράτατο.
> 
> 
> Τέτοιες φράσεις απο κάποιον που έχει την οικονομική ευρωστία και που δεν έχει σπουδάσει σε δύσκολη σχολή είναι το λιγότερο άτοπες...συγγνώμη αλλά θα στην μπώ σκληρά εδώ  
> Και λυπάμαι, το πανεπιστήμιο ΔΕΝ είναι ο προθάλαμος της εργασίας...αυτό είναι που το διαφοροποιεί απο το deree (++) , το πανεπιστήμιο είναι διεύρυνση πνεύματος.


Oικονομική Ευρωστία ? Άστο δεν υπήρχε όταν τελείωνα το λύκειο, τα 2 πρώτα εξάμηνα τα πλήρωσα δουλεύοντας σε ξένη εταιρεία, μετά μπορούσε να με συντηρεί ως υπάλληλο ο πατέρας μου στην εταιρεία του, και λεφτά ξαναείχαμε ως οικογένια αφού τελειώσα και το στρατιωτικό.

Εύκολη σχολή ?
Γιάννη, αξίζει τον κόπο να δεις πόσοι μπαίνουν κάθε χρόνο στο deeree και πόσοι τελειώνουν. Μετά μπορείς να ψάξεις να βρεις που πήγαν οι υπόλοιποι. Πάντως άμα θεωρείς το deeree εύκολη σχολή και σε συνάρτηση με το πόσο αξία έχει στην αγορά το πτυχίο του σε σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα δημόσια ιδρύματα, είναι να πηδάς από το μπαλκόνι για την αποτυχία του δημόσιου συστήματος.

Διεύρηνση Πνεύματος ?
Που, στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμεια ? Θα τρελλαθώ από τα γέλια !
Πες μου εσύ στο μαθηματικό, πόσα και ποιά μαθήματα έκανες που δεν έχουν σχέση με το πτυχίο σου, γιατί εγώ έκανα αστρονομία, ιστορία της τέχνης και της μουσικής, ιστορία σκέτη, ωκεανογραφία, και δεν σου βάζω κοινονιωλογία, ψυχολογία, δίκαιο, ρητορική, ηθική, γιατί αυτά τα θεωρώ σχετικά με το πτυχίο.
Για πες μου....




> Οπως ειπες θα προτιμησουν εσενα με το deeree απο τον πτυχιουχο του ΟΙΚ.ΠΑΝ.Αθηνων. Αυτο ειναι ΚΑΤΑΝΤΙΑ και γι'αυτο το πραγμα θα πρεπει να αγωνιστουν οσοι δεν θα περασουν το απογευμα τους σε καποια καφετερια παιζοντας ταβλι ή αγωνιοντας για την εκβαση του DreamShow


Δεν είναι κατάντια, γιατί εμεί στην κεφαλογραβιέρα δεν κάναμε καταλήψεις, πορείες, αγώνες και άλλες ιστορίες, διαβάζαμε, και δεν μας έπερνε να μήνουμε στο μάθημα, γιατί πέρναμε ένα ωραίο μηδενικό που το κουβαλάγαμε για πάντα μαζί και δεν ξαναδίναμε απλά για να το περάσουμε και να σβήσει. Γιατί είχαμε υποχρεωτικές παρουσίες σε όλα τα μαθήματα, και ένα σωρό εργασίες, και έτσι οι καφετέριες το απόγευμα και το dreamshow ήταν βάση προγράμματος, γιατί δεν είχε "δεν βαριέσε, θα το δώσω το επόμενο εξάμηνο".

Καλά κάνουν και θα επιλέξουν εμένα, γιατί το δικό μου το πτυχίο εγγυάτε έναν καλύτερο απόφοιτο, από μία σοβαρή σχολή. Γιατί έτσι γίνονται τα σοβαρά πτυχία, όχι με αγώνες στον δρόμο, όχι με νομοθετικές πράξεις, όχι με καταλήψεις.

Δεν είναι κατάντια, είναι λογικό επακόλουθο. Όσο στις σχολές δεν ασχολούνται με το αντικείμενο τους αλλά με τον αγώνα και το πεζοδρόμιο, τόσο θα υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη κατάντια.




> papashark γιατι δεν σπουδασες ελλαδα??και κατι αλλο,νομιζεις οτι οι καθηγητες φευγουν ετσι απο τις εδρες τους??(ιδιος οταν ειναι μονιμοι).Αυτα που λες ειναι λιγο ατοπα και υπερβολικα.Αντε ηρθε η χουντα και θα τελειωνουν μονο οσοι εχουν βισμα...Ετσι το πας...


Eλλάδα σπούδασα, στους Αμπελόκηπους στο απογευματινό γιατί δούλευα το πρωί.

Και ζω τον φασισμό των ελληνικών ιδρυμάτων, έχω ένα πτυχίο που αναγνωρίζετε σε όλο τον κόσμο εκτός από το ελληνικό δημόσιο. Έχω ένα πτυχίο ανώτερο από αυτό τον αντίστοιχων ελληνικών στην πραγματικότητα και στην αγορά, αλλά όχι νομικά.

Δεν είχα την οικονομική άνεση να πάω στο εξωτερικό, και δεν είχα την επιλογή να σπουδάσω αυτό που ήθελα σε δημόσια σχολή, καθότι δεν υπήρχε (και από όσο θυμάμαι) δεν υπάρχει καμία σοβαρή στο marketing.

Αυτά τα περί χούντας είναι μ@λ@κίες που σας ποτίζουν τα κοματόσκυλα που πιπιλάνε το μυαλό σας. Άμα αξίζεις θα τελειώσεις, σήμερα άμα δεν σε γουστάρει ο καθηγητής και δεν έχεις βύσμα μπορεί να μην τελειώσεις ποτέ. 

Αυτά στα ιδιωτικά δεν υπάρχουν, οι καθηγητές μας μιλάγανε στον πλυθηντικό και όπως τους σεβόμασταν, έτσι μας σεβόντουσαν. Και άμα έκαναν μ@λ@κία έπερναν πόδι, όπως θα γινει σε κάποια στιγμή και εδώ.

Πλην όμως μόλις καταργηθεί η μονιμότητα τους, θα βγουν στον δρόμο, θα κλείσουν τις σχολές, και θα πάνε και οι βλάκες οι φοιτητές να τους στηρίξουν για να αγωνιστούν για τα "δημοκρατικά δικαιώματα" της καρέκλας...


Σιχάθηκα τόσα χρόνια να βλέπω τον αγώνα για τον αγώνα...

Σιχάθηκα τόσα χρόνια να βλέπω το κομματικό/συνδικαλιστικό συμφέρον τον λίγων να υπερτερεί του δημοσίου συμφέροντος των πολλών.

----------


## nuke

είναι η πρώτη φορά που κλείνουν πανεπιστήμια, τα οποία είχαν να κλείσουν χρόνια ολόλληρα (χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το παν.Ιωαννίνων) καθώς και η συσπείρωση των φοιτητών ανεξάρτήτως κόμματος επιτέλους..

το παρακάτω είναι από τη γενική συνέλευση της Στεφ στο Τει Πειραιά σήμερα..

----------


## Nefalim

κυριε papashark το να εισαι φοιτητης ειναι

να ονειρευεσαι με ματια ανοιχτα
να κοιτας τον ηλιο με γυμνα ματια
να πινεις
να μεθας
να φευγεις
να γελας
να εισαι με φιλους και να συζητας 

ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ
απ οτι φαινεται ομως μεγαλωσες και τα ξεχασες ολα αυτα η δε τα εζησες ποτε. δε με ενδιαφερει αν καποτε μετανιωσω γι αυτα αλλα οσο δε θα το μετανιωνω θα κανω οτι μπορω για να τα πετυχω. μια ερωτηση σε ποια ακριβως χωρα νομιζεις οτι ζεις? hellooooooooo ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
δε πας στην κορυφη με ελικοπτερο ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΠΑΣ

----------


## mbjp

> Δεν είναι κατάντια, γιατί εμεί στην κεφαλογραβιέρα δεν κάναμε καταλήψεις, πορείες, αγώνες και άλλες ιστορίες, διαβάζαμε, και δεν μας έπερνε να μήνουμε στο μάθημα, γιατί πέρναμε ένα ωραίο μηδενικό που το κουβαλάγαμε για πάντα μαζί και δεν ξαναδίναμε απλά για να το περάσουμε και να σβήσει. Γιατί είχαμε υποχρεωτικές παρουσίες σε όλα τα μαθήματα, και ένα σωρό εργασίες, και έτσι οι καφετέριες το απόγευμα και το dreamshow ήταν βάση προγράμματος, γιατί δεν είχε "δεν βαριέσε, θα το δώσω το επόμενο εξάμηνο".
> 
> Καλά κάνουν και θα επιλέξουν εμένα, γιατί το δικό μου το πτυχίο εγγυάτε έναν καλύτερο απόφοιτο, από μία σοβαρή σχολή. Γιατί έτσι γίνονται τα σοβαρά πτυχία, όχι με αγώνες στον δρόμο, όχι με νομοθετικές πράξεις, όχι με καταλήψεις.
> 
> Δεν είναι κατάντια, είναι λογικό επακόλουθο. Όσο στις σχολές δεν ασχολούνται με το αντικείμενο τους αλλά με τον αγώνα και το πεζοδρόμιο, τόσο θα υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη κατάντια.


ναι ρε Πανο, δεν λεω οτι δεν αξιζεις περισσοτερο απο τον αλλο αποφοιτο. Ειναι καταντια το οτι εχουν φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο τα δημοσια πανεπιστημια. Τα χαρτια που δινουν να μη σημαινουν τιποτα απολυτως στην αγορα εργασιας και φυσικα να μην αντιπροσωπευουν τις γνωσεις του πτυχιουχου.
Χωρια που υπαρχουν κλαδοι στους οποιους χωρις μια πρακτικη, μια hands-on εμπειρια, δε πας πουθενα. Για παραδειγμα στο κλαδο της πληροφορικης. Κανεις 2-3 χρονια σε μια μικρη εταιρεια, παιρνεις καμμια πιστοποιηση microsoft/cisco και αφηνεις τον πτυχιουχο ΑΕΙ να ψαχνει ακομη τι ειναι το motherboard..

@ Nefalim 

Εισαι λαθος, το να εισαι φοιτητης σημαινει οτι εχεις υποχρεωση απεναντι σε αυτους που σε συντηρουν, σε αυτους που στερουνται για τη παρτη σου, να εισαι συνεπης και σωστος. 
Τα "ειμαι νεος θα ζησω τη ζωη μου" δε συνεπαγονται να καθεσαι φοιτητακος μεχρι τα 30 σου, ρουφοντας χρημα απο τη μαμα και το μπαμπα που δουλευουν για να μαθει το παιδι τους γραμματα (γενικα μιλαω). 
Και εμεις που δε σπουδασαμε μια χαρα ζουμε τη ζωη μας τα νιατα μας τους φιλους μας και τα υπολοιπα ωραια ρομαντικα. (βεβαια τον ηλιο δε το κοιταμε με γυμνα ματια, μη παθουμε και καμμια ζημια  ::  )
Μην κολλας σε αυτες τις αερολογιες γιατι μολις βγεις στην αγορα εργασιας θα φας μεγαλο στραπατσο  ::

----------


## nuke

και μία από τει αθήνας

----------


## Nefalim

δεν αντιλεγω mbjp εχεις δικιο απολυτο αλλα δε γινεται να εισαι το υποδειγμα ο θεος να το πει που λεει ο papashark και πιστεψε με ξερω τι σημαινει εργασια και τι αφεντικο δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα. και δοξα τω θεω με τη σχολη μου μια χαρα τα παω 2 εξαμηνα ακομα και τελος 7ο ειμαι. οσοι ομως εκμεταλλευονται τον κοπο αλλων θα την πληρωσουν καποτε και μιλαω για ολους φοιτητες.πολιτικους οποιονδηποτε ανθρωπο  ::

----------


## argi

papashark +++++++++ (...) +++++++

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο, δεν επροκειτο να πληρώνουν λεφτά για να βάφουν την έρμη τη σχολή κάθε δυο μήνες επειδή κάποιοι γελιοι θέλαν να "εκφραστούν" και μετα να ΕΠΙΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΣΥΛΟ (για όνομα του θεού...) ότι "τι έκανε το παιδί... σύνθημα έγραφε... αίσχος στους αστυνομικούς που ότνα βγήκε να γράψει και απο την έξω μάντρα τον μπουζουριάσανε..."

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο δεν θα είχα δώσει ένα μάθημα 7 φορές γιατί κάποιος γελοιος πιστευε πως πρέπει κάθε φορά να περνά το 10% και μια φορά στα 2-3 χρόνια να περνάνε χαριστικά το 95% για να ξεφρακάρει το σύστημα... Θα τον είχε ελεγξει κάποιος (φοιτητες, διοικηση κλπ) και δεν θα είχε ξανακάνει το μάθημα... και δεν θα είχα ακούσει στην ζωή μου την φράση "μην έρθεις τον Σεπτεμβριο, έλα του χρόνου να το δώσεις... αφού δεν τρέχει τίποτα..."

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο ο καθηγητής δεν θα ήταν μετά απο 10 χρόνια καριέρας ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ... όπου με αυτή την ιδιότητα ως γνωστός ποτέ κανένας δεν απολύθηκε... ακόμα και αυτοί που έκαναν τα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ...

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο το διαχειριστικό κόστος των αιωνίων (και ναι έχουν κόστος... από το προσωπικό που πρέπει να απασχολήσεις, την θέση που πιάνουν, την αίθουσα που χρειάζονται, απο τον ανθρωπο που τα περάσει το μηδενικό τους απο εξεταστική σε εξεταστική, απο τα κονδύλια που θα δεσμέυσουν σε κάποιο προυπολογισμό μόνο και μόνο γιατί θεωρούνται "ενεργοί" φοιτητες...) θα πήγαινε για κάποιο καλύτερο σκοπό...

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο τα χρήματα που 
α) καίνε κάποιοι κάθε 1-2 χρόνια θα εμεναν εργαστήρια για να δουλευουν οι φοιτητες
β) παίρνουν καποιοι που δεν έχουν προβλημα οικονομικό σε τσάμπα βιβλία θα γίνονταν υποτροφίες για αυτούς που έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο την διοικηση θα την έκαναν managers και όχι καλοί αλλά άσχετοι καθηγητές... Όπωε δεν θα ήθελα ένα manager να με εγχειρήσει αν ήμουν άρρωστος έτσι δεν θα ήθελα ένα γιατρό να κάνει το manager...

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο δεν θα είχα χάσει 4 εξεταστικές σε διάρκεια 5 χρόνων (δηλαδή 1μιση χρόνο) γιατί κάποιοι ΓΕΛΟΙΟΙ αργόσχολοι αποφάσισαν να κάνουν κατάληψη για να υπερασπιστουν τα απίστευτα (μέχρι και τους Ζαπατίστας...) ή γιατί οι καθηγητές έβρισκαν τον ΑΙΣΧΡΟ ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟ της εξεταστικής για να περάσουν τα αιτήματα τους (που μπορεί να ήταν καθόλα δίκαια...). Οι 4 αυτές εξεταστικές σε χρήμα μου κόστισαν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.. γιατί έμενα και σε άλλη πόλη... 

Aν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο -πιθανόν- να μην έπρεπε να ανεχτώ την αριστεία των αντιγραφόντων... Δηλαδή ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν τιμωρηθηκε για αντιγραφή... Και κανένας δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι ποτέ δεν έκανε... Όμως οι φοιτητές αντιγράφανε... κανένας δεν πιανοταν... Αν κάποιος πιανονταν δεν τιμωρούνταν, και στο τέλος επαιρνε και καλύτερους βαθμούς απο αυτόν που πήγε με το σπαθί του κάνοντας το πτυχίο ακόμα πιο "Καραγκιοζ Μπερντε"...

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο ίσως και να μην είχε σημασία να τελειώσουν όλοι... ακόμα και μετά απο 10 χρόνια... Ίσως και αυτοί που έχαναν το χρόνο τους στο πανεπιστήμιο να έκαναν κάτι καλύτερο με την ζωή τους...

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο μπορεί να είχα και κάποια βοήθεια (βλ. επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός ή γραφείο σταδιοδρομίας) για να βρω δουλειά ή να συνεχίσω τις σπουδές μου και όχι να βλέπω τους συμφοιτητές μου (τελείωσα το Φυσικό) να γίνονται ταμίες σε τράπεζες...(βέβαια πάντα είχα δουλειά άλλα όχι γιατί με βοήθησε το σύστημα...)

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο δεν θα έβλεπα τον κομματικό φοιτητοπατέρα να μιλάει στους καθηγητες με ύφος χιλίων καρδιναλλίων... Δεν μπορεί αυτός που δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα παρά μαγκιά με ξένα π@π@κι@, να πουλάει μούρη σε έναν άνθρωπο που με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο είχε κερδίσει μια διαφορά... είχε κάνει κατι παραπάνω στην ζωή του... ΝΑΙ με έπιασε απέναντη θλίψη για το πανεπιστήμιο ότνα είδα τον φοιτητοπατέρα να σπρώχνει τον Αντιπρύτανη και να τον απειλέι ότι θα του κάψει το αυτοκίνητο και εκείνος να τον κοιτάει αμήχανος... 

Αν ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο και έπρεπε να πηγαίνω κάθε μέρα τότε θα απαιτούσα και καλύτερο μάθημα απο ορισμένους, θα απιτούσα καλύτερες αίθουσες, καλύτερες βιβλιοθήκες, καλύτερα εργαστήρια, καλύτερες εργασίες, καλύτερες εξετάσεις...

Από την άλλη ο αδελφός μου που πήγε στο deree, πέρασε όλα τα μάθήματα πλην ενός με την πρώτη, είχε υποστήριξη σε κάθε βήμα των σπουδών του, αξιολογούσε και αξιολογούνταν διαρκώς, και τελικά ξόδεψε στο deree που το επέλεξε ακριβώς όσα έδωσαν οι δικοί μου για εμένα που σπούδασα στο Φυσικό Θεσσαλονίκης... (που ήταν τσάμπα...) 

Μετά απο 15 χρόνια στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια (με διάλλειμμα 2 ετών για φανταρικό) είδα ότι η ΧΑΛΑΡΟΤΗΤΑ και η ΜΕΤΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ των πάντων είναι ακριβώς ο κίνδυνος... Γιατί βοηθάει στο να μην γίνεται τίποτα και συντηρεί το "δεν βαριέσαι αδελφέ"... Αυτοί που θέλαν να πετύχουν πέτυχαν αλλά ήταν το 10-15%... αλλά πάρα πολύς άξιος κόσμος (χαλαρά ένα 30%) πήγε χαμένος γιατί ένα άλλο 40% οτυ στερούσε με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο τις ευκαιρίες...

Τίποτα δεν σώζεται με ένα νόμο μονο αλλά ομάδα που δεν τραβάει ΔΕΝ την κρατάς... Ακόμα κι αν δεν ξέρεις τι να κάνεις δεν την κρατάς ίδια...

Και αυτό το σύστημα πια ΔΕΝ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ....

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Την άποψή μου γιατί δεν πρέπει να περάσει ο νέος νόμος πλαίσιο την έχω εδώ...

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21612


και παρεπιπτόντως προτάσεις υπάρχουν...

Για την διαφθορά που λες:
Να μην εκλέγονται οι πρυτάνεις κλπ απο παρατάξεις αλλά από τους φοιτητές.

Για τους αιώνιους φοιτητές κλπ:
Να στρώσουν την δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση να μην μπαίνουν άτομα σε τμήματα που δεν γουστάρουν, να υπάρχει επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός στα σχολεία, να υπάρξει ποιότητα στα μαθήματα και να μην είναι στο πανεπιστήμιο τα μέλη ΔΕΠ ως ερευνητές αλλά και ως καθηγητές. 

Να μπαίνουν οι φοιτητές σε σχολές και όχι σε τμήματα.

Να υπάρχει δωρεάν σίτιση και στέγαση σε όσους το δικαιούνται (εδώ στο Ηράκλειο δεν έχουμε καν εστίες) έτσι ώστε να μην δουλεύουν για το νοίκι ορισμένοι.


Για το άσυλο:
Όταν υπάρχει υγιές περιβάλλον κι όχι μπουρδέλο με βαμένους τοίχους με spray κλπ, όταν υπάρξουν βιβλιοθήκες και αναγνωστήρια που να μαζεύονται οι φοιτητές, όταν ο φοιτητής θα μπορεί να περνάει στο πανεπιστήμιο τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας, με γυμναστήρια στο πανεπιστήμιο, με τις εστίες και την φοιτητική λέσχη κοντά στο πανεπιστήμιο κλπ, θα σου πω μετά εγώ αν θα τολμούν σε ένα γεμμάτο πανεπιστήμιο να σκάσουν μύτη τα πρεζόνια και να υπονομεύουν το άσυλο.


Ποιός είπε όχι στην αξιολόγιση κλπ ? Στο νόμο λέμε όχι γιατί είναι πρόχειρος, θέλουμε αξιολόγιση με σαφή κρητίρια και στόχους...

το Ελληνικό δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο έχει ξεσκιστεί, βρίσκεται σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, ειδικά αυτή η κυβέρνηση με το που βγήκε μας άλλαξε τα φώτα, έριξε την χρηματοδότηση, απόλυσε καθηγητές κι έβαλε κι εκεί τα δικά της (άχρηστα πολλές φορές) παιδιά κλπ. Όταν μιλάτε για τα προβλήμματα του Ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου λέτε πάντα τη μισή αλήθεια...

@argi αν ήσουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο δεν θα έγραφες τώρα αυτά που γράφεις. Εσύ τι έκανες για να αλλάξει η κατάσταση ? Αμα είναι να αφήνουμε το πανεπιστήμιο να γίνεται μπουρδέλο και μετά να καθόμαστε και να γκρινιάζουμε τότε να το κλείσουμε απο τώρα το μαγαζί...

----------


## paravoid

> Παλικάρια, ο συγχωρεμένος ο Τρίτσης έλεγε ότι δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε όλοι επιστήμονες, να πάμε να γίνουμε υδραυλικοί, κονομάνε ποιό πολλά από τους φυσικούς !


Εξαρτάται τι θέλουμε σαν κοινωνία.

Αλλά εγώ θα ήθελα ανώτατη εκπαίδευση *για όλους*. Ακόμη και αν μειώνει την παραγωγικότητα και αυξάνει την ανεργία.
Εκεί είναι η διαφορά.

Τα νομοσχεδία και οι προτεινόμενες λύσεις σπρώχνουν αρκετό κόσμο να εγκαταλείψει (ή να μην μπει καν) τις ανώτατες σχολές ώστε να βγει πιο γρήγορα στην παραγωγική διαδικασία.

Εκεί είναι η βασική διαφωνία μου και υποστηρίζω την κατάληψη ακόμη και αν μου πάει τη σχολή μου και τα σχέδια μου ένα 6μηνο πίσω.

Α, και έξω από το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια λέγονται.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μια μεταρύθμιση κρίνεται όχι από τους σκοπούς της αλλά από τα αποτελέσματά της.
Και τα αποτελέσματα είναι:
-Δραστική μείωση του αριθμού των φοιτητών και αύξηση του δείκτη ανεργίας (τυπικό).
Οι φοιτητές >6 ετών ΔΕΝ έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα παρά μονάχα να δίνουν μαθήματα για να πάρουν πτυχίο. (και κανένα κόστος για το ίδρυμα)
-Οι καθηγητές αποκτούν εξάρτηση από τα κομματόσκυλα που θα ελέγχουν και θα προτείνουν "δικά τους παιδιά" στην αξιολόγηση. Και πες μου ότι δεν θα αξιολογηθεί καλά καθηγητής που μοιράζει υποσχέσεις για καλούς βαθμούς, ανεξάρτητα από το πόσο καλός είναι.
-Η διαπλοκή συνεχίζεται και πέρνει φωτιά καθώς και οι καθηγητές μπορούν να σου στερήσουν το πτυχίο κόβωντάς σε 4 φορές. Δεν θέλει και πολύ να γίνει, μου συνέβει με καθηγητή που ενώ του έγραφα μόνιμα 7 δεν με πέρναγε γιατί δεν είχα ασχοληθεί ποτέ με την τελευταία ερωτηση - κεφάλαιο. Μιλάμε γι χρήματα - ψήφους στην αξιολόγηση - η ακόμα και χάρες .. με ενδιαφέρον περιεχόμενο (εδώ τα αγοράκια την πατάμε) [και μην μου πείτε ότι δεν γίνεται]
-Ο πρύτανης έχει δικαίωμα να ζητήσει βοήθεια από την αστυνομία. Άρα τι συζητάμε? Να μπορεί η αστυνομία να κάνει ντου μόνη της όπου θέλει?
-Ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια? Εδώ ιδιωτικά ΤΕΕ έχουμε και βλέπω κάθε μέρα τι βαθμους βάζουμε εμείς στα δημόσια και τι βαθμούς παίρνουν εκεί. Αξιοκρατία τέλος.
-Συγγράματα τέλος? Κι αν δεν έχω λεφτά τι? Σχολή τέλος?
Παραδείγματα αποτυχίας του συστήματος:
Για οικογενειακούς λόγους (θάνατος) αναγκάζομαι να δουλέψω για 1-2 χρόνια μέχρι να μπω σε μια σειρά. Τώρα επιστρέφω και θέλω να σπουδάσω? Μπορώ?
Είμαι 18 χρονών καραγκιόζης και βγάζω το αχτι μου για τα 18 χρόνια καταπίεσης. Έγινα 21 , σοβαρεύτικα και θέλω να συνεχίσω (ή μάλλον να αρχίσω) τις σπουδές μου. Μπορώ?
Έχασα την φυσική 1 (ηλεκτρομαγνητσμός) και δεν μπορώ να πάρω φυσική 2 (μηχανική φυσική) γιατί είναι αλυσίδα.
Αρώστησα και δεν έδωσα εξετάσεις για να περάσω διαφορικές εξισώσεις, παρόλο που τα κουτσοκαταφέρνω και έχω διαβάσει. Αν δώσω διαφορικές 1&2 ταυτόχρονα πολύ πιθανόν να τα περάσω και τα 2. Μπορώ ή πάω εξάμηνο πίσω?
Είμαι τέκνο 9μελούς οικογένειας (πολύτεκνος) και πέρασα στην Πάτρα. Μπορώ να πάω Θεσσαλονίκη.
Πέρασα στην κρήτη. Από ένα ατύχημα έμεινα ανάπηρος από την μέση και κάτω αλλά θέλω να πάω πληροφορική. Μπορώ να σπουδάσω στην αθήνα όπου θα με φροντίσουν οι δικοί μου?

Πάμε να διορθώσουμε κάτι και το κάνουμε πολύ πολύ χειρότερο.

Διαπλοκή full και τέλος στις κοινωνικές παροχές.
Λυπάμαι αλλά το να δημιουργείς νέα προβλήματα δεν είναι λύση στα παλιά

----------


## argi

> κυριε papashark το να εισαι φοιτητης ειναι
> 
> να ονειρευεσαι με ματια ανοιχτα
> να κοιτας τον ηλιο με γυμνα ματια
> να πινεις
> να μεθας
> να φευγεις
> να γελας
> να εισαι με φιλους και να συζητας


Kαι ποιος έιπε ότι σε ένα καλύτερο και πιο ουσιατικό και αποτελεσματικό πανεπηστήμιο δεν θα μπορείς να τα κανεις αυτά... ???




> μια ερωτηση σε ποια ακριβως χωρα νομιζεις οτι ζεις? hellooooooooo ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
> δε πας στην κορυφη με ελικοπτερο ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΠΑΣ


Εϊναι κρίμα όμως που κάποιοι σου στερούν το όχημα της γνώσης και εσύ αναγκάζεσαι να πηγαίνεις στα τυφλά, με δεμένα μάτια, χωρίς παπούτσια, με την όπισθεν πάνω σε καρφιά... 

Εγώ λέω ότι πριν γίνω "καλύτερος εργάτης για τα αφεντικά" σε ένα κακό πανεπιστήμιο, θα έχω γίνει καλύτερος άνθρωπος που δεν θα έχει ανάγκη τα αφεντικά σε ένα καλό πανεπιστήμιο... 

@rg!

----------


## proedros85

Σίγουρα κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει στο σημερινό σύστημα της παιδείας μας
αλλά το νομοσχέδιο αυτό δεν είναι η λύση γιατί απλά εξυπηρετεί άλλα συμφέροντα και οχι αυτό των φοιτητών!
Θα μιλήσω γενικά για τη εικόνα που έχω εγώ σαν φοιτητής και πρώην μαθητής!

Το όλο σύστημα είναι επικεντρωμένο στην κατάλληλη προετοιμασία του ατόμου ώστε να βγεί στην αγορά εργασίας και όχι στο να προσφέρει ουσιαστικές γνώσεις και αξίες!

Είναι όλα προσανατολισμένα λάθος γιατί απλά μας κάνουν όλοι πλύση εγγεφάλου ώστε μοναδικός σκοπός της ζωής μας να είναι το πώς θα αποκατασταθούμε επαγγελματικά με άμεση συνέπεια όλοι να καταφεύγουν στο να ακολουθήσουν τις τάσεις που επικρατούν στη αγορά εργασίας
και όχι αυτό που θα ήθελαν πραγματικά μέσα τους!Βέβαια το να ξέρεις πραγματικά τι θέλεις να κάνεις προυποθέτει αυτογνωσία που ή παιδεία μας αποθεί προς καθε τι σχετικό με αυτό!
Μας φορτώνουν συνεχώς με άγχος!
Βαθμοθηρία και παπαγαλία και όχι ουσιαστική γνώση είναι καθημερινό φαινόμενο!
*Αν απλά ο σκοπός της ζωής κάποιων είναι απλά να βγούν να εργαστούν 
λυπάμαι απλά έχουν χάσει το νόημα.Σκοπός της ζωής για μένα είναι να βρίσκεις τη χαρά στη δημιουργία και στη προσωπική βελτίωση του εαυτού σου!*

Το σύστημα απλά μας φορτώνει με άγχος και μας παθητικοποιεί και δεν μας δίνει ουσιαστικά εφόδια!

Τώρα ως προς το νομοσχέδιο που θέλουν να περάσουν είναι πολύ ακραίο και δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.

Ναί συμφωνώ να μπεί κάποια μορφή αξιολόγησης σε φοιτητές και καθηγητές αλλά σε πιο ανοιχτά και ανεκτά πλαίσια δηλαδή δεν είναι δυνατόν να σου βάζουν το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό σε V x 1,5 χρόνια πρέπει να τελειώσεις διαφορετικά πέρνεις πόδι!Αυτό είναι απλώς απαράδεκτο!Ούτε το να σε περιορίζει στο πόσες φορές θα δόσεις κάποιο μάθημα εγώ είδη έχω ένα μάθημα το οποίο το έχω δώσει 4 φορές δηλαδή τι σημαίνει ότι είμαι τούβλο;;;Δεν νομίζω πως αυτή είναι η απάντηση!

Και κάτι τελευταίο γιατι έχουμε να κάνουμε και link σήμερα και το να μακρυγορούμε δεν βγάζει πουθενά!!  ::  

Με εξοργίζει το γεγονός ότι η παράταξη που υποστηρίζει το νομοσχέδιο και ξέρουμε όλοι για ποιά μιλάω βγαίνει και φωνάζει ότι μόνο εκείνοι αγωνίζονται για τη δημόσια κ δωρεάν παιδεία και μόλις περάσει το νομοσχέδιο θα πληρώνουμε τα βιβλία!!!!!  ::  

Αυτή είναι η παιδεία για την οποία αγωνίζονται!!
Απλά έλεος!Έχουν ξεφύγει!

----------


## Nefalim

ολοι μας ζουμε στην ελλαδα τη χωρα τουδε βαριεσαι για αλλαξει το σκηνικο στην παιδεια πρεπει να γινει επεμβαση απο τα πρωτα βηματα και οχι αποτομα στο αει τει. θα εναι για αλλη μια φορα καταστροφικο για ολους εμας. papashark και οσοι αλλοι συμφωνειτε με τον νομο ΔΩΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ και θα παω να σπουδασω στο ΜΙΤ οχι στην ελλαδα. ΛΕΦΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ αυτο ειναι αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να μαθετε τι σημαινει απωλεια αυτων και στερηση αυτων για να καταλαβετε. και προσοχη δεν ειμαι απο τα ατομα που λενε ΜΑΜΑ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ πηρα πτυχιο και πετανε στους ουρανους οι δικοι μου. ξερω πολυ καλα τι ειναι ενα χαρτι απο το τει πειραια απο την ασοεε και οτι πρεπει ο κωλος μου να γινει ΝΑ για να ζησω αξιοπρεπως

----------


## argi

> @argi αν ήσουν σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο δεν θα έγραφες τώρα αυτά που γράφεις. Εσύ τι έκανες για να αλλάξει η κατάσταση ? Αμα είναι να αφήνουμε το πανεπιστήμιο να γίνεται μπουρδέλο και μετά να καθόμαστε και να γκρινιάζουμε τότε να το κλείσουμε απο τώρα το μαγαζί...


- Δεν έγραφα στους τοίχους
- Δεν κατεστρεφα την σχολή μου
- Δεν μπήκα σε καμία φοιτητική οργάνωση
- Δεν μου εφταιγε κανένας όταν πήγαινα αδιαβαστος και δεν έγραφα
- Δεν έτρεχα να κανω καταλήψεις για τους Zapatistas, και δεν συμμετείχα σε καμία κατάληψη 
- Χάρισα τα βιβλία του πανεπηστημίου όταν τελείωσα στην βιβλιοθήκη της σχολής (όσα ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση που ήταν τα περισσότερα)
- Έγραψα 5 επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας στο Πρόεδρο της σχολής μου σε σχέση με τα κακώς κείμενα και όταν με κάλεσε του τα είπα και απο κοντά πολιτισμένα και ας μην άνήκα σε καμία νεολαία
- Όταν αποφάσισα να τελειώσω την σχολή πήγαινα κάθε μέρα και κάθε ώρα στη σχολή
- Κάναμε προσπάθεια (με ενημέρωση, δημόσιες σχέσεις και επικονωνία) για να επιτραπεί 24/7 πρόσβαση σε κάποια εργαστήρια σε όσους πληρούσαν κάποια κριτήρια (κατά βάσιν σε όσους ήθελαν να δουλεψουν πραγματικά...) και έκανα καμια βάρδια για να έρθει να δουλεψει και ο "νέος"

Και η μεγαλύτερη "κ@υλα" μου ήταν να πηγαίνω στο εργαστήριο μετά απο Σαββατοβραδο έξω και να νοιώθω το εργατήριο σαν ένα μέρος που ήθελα να είμαι (για ποιό αλλο λόγο πάει κανείς στο εργαστήριο του πανεπιστημίου 3 ή ωρα ξημερώματα Κυριακής...)

Αλλά αυτά δυστυχώς γίνονται μόνο λίγο, για λίγο και με πραγματικά εμπνευσμένους ανθρώπους για καθηγητές και στη διοικηση και όχι με καταλήψεις, καταστροφές, άσυλα ανιάτων εξωπανεπιστημιακών και αγώνες του Κ0Λ0Υ... 

@paravoid...

*Ένα σωστό πανεπηστήμιο πραγματι πρέπει να είναι για όλους...* Και για όλους θα έπρεπε να εννοεί και το εργαζόμενο και την νοικοκυρά και τον συνταξιοχο ακόμα... Όχι όλους που είναι ΜΟΝΟ απο 19 εως 24... Και προσωπικά εγω ούτε μπορώ να φανταστώ αλλά ντρεπομαι κιόλας να φανταστω την μητέρα μου να πήγαινε στην παλιά σχολή μου... 

Το πανεπιστήμιο σήμερα δεν είναι για όλους γιατί σίγουρα πολύς κόσμος που αξίζει και θέλει να προσπαθησει για κάτι καλύτερο δεν αισθάνεται καλά στην κατάσταση που επικρατεί και κάνει προκοπή αλλού... Και τελικά εδώ μένουν οι πολύ ικανοί (που θα πετύχαιναν όπου και να τους έβαζες) και η φύρα... 

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ναι πρώτοι οι φοιτητές απαξιώνουν το πανεπιστήμιο αλλά μην τα βλέπεις όλα μαύρο - άσπρο, αν όσο μπαίναν στο φυσικό θέλαν να γίνουν φυσικοί ή καλύτερα αν η αναλογία μεταξύ αυτών που ήθελαν να γίνουν φυσικοί με τους ξέμπαρκους ήταν διαφορετική, πιστεύεις ότι θα ασχολιόντουσαν με μαλακίες ?

----------


## pantdimi

μια χαζή ερώτηση αλλά εκτός απτων ατόμων που νομίζουν οτι ζούμε στην χούντα ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος που χρησιμεύει το άσυλο!(δεν το λέω ειρωνικά θέλω να καταλάβω!)

----------


## Nefalim

αν δεν υπηρχε το ασυλο τωρα θα μπαινανε τα ματ σε ολα τα ιδρυματα θα κοπανουσανε κοσμο και θα τελειωνε η καταληψη και το νομοσχεδιο θα περνουσε στο ντουκου  ::

----------


## argi

> ολοι μας ζουμε στην ελλαδα τη χωρα τουδε βαριεσαι για αλλαξει το σκηνικο στην παιδεια πρεπει να γινει επεμβαση απο τα πρωτα βηματα και οχι αποτομα στο αει τει. θα εναι για αλλη μια φορα καταστροφικο για ολους εμας. papashark και οσοι αλλοι συμφωνειτε με τον νομο ΔΩΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ και θα παω να σπουδασω στο ΜΙΤ οχι στην ελλαδα. ΛΕΦΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ αυτο ειναι αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να μαθετε τι σημαινει απωλεια αυτων και στερηση αυτων για να καταλαβετε. και προσοχη δεν ειμαι απο τα ατομα που λενε ΜΑΜΑ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ πηρα πτυχιο και πετανε στους ουρανους οι δικοι μου. ξερω πολυ καλα τι ειναι ενα χαρτι απο το τει πειραια απο την ασοεε και οτι πρεπει ο κωλος μου να γινει ΝΑ για να ζησω αξιοπρεπως


Το μεταπτυχιακό που έκανα σε Ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο είχε ΔΙΔΑΚΤΡΑ... Για αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο η γραμματεία δούλευε 10 ωρες την ημέρα, οι καθηγητές ήταν πάντα στην ώρα τους, τα βιβλία (που κάποιες φορές ήταν και 2 ή και 3) ήταν τα καλύτερα στον τομέα τους απο την διεθνή βιβλιογραφεία (και όχι φτωχές μεταφράσεις του xyz καθηγητή), και εγώ το τελειωσα σχεδόν τσάμπα γιατί μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να πάρω υποτροφία...
΄Δεν πέρασα κανένα μάθημα μόνο με εξετάσεις αλλά έπρεπε πάντα να κάνεις και μια εργασία (ατομική+ομαδική) και δεν μπορούσες να έχεις παρά μόνο μια απουσία... και την ημέρα που παρουσίασα την διπλωματική μου είχα 4 προτάσεις για δουλειά... Και όταν κάτι πηγαινε στραβά υπήρχε πραγματική επικοινωνία και με τους υπεθυνους καθηγητές των τομέων και με τον πρόεδρο... Την διαφορά την είδα γιατι και η σημερινή γυναίκα μου έκανε το ίδιο μετά απο 3 χρόνια και είδα πόσο τα πράγματα είχαν αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο...

Και αν και έχει τις αδυναμίες του, είναι απο τα λίγα μεταπτυχιακά που έχουν και ξένους φοιτητές (γύρω στο 20-25%) είναι μέσα στα 10 καλύτερα στην ευρώπη στον τομέα του, και εγώ νοιώθω ότι σε ένα χρόνο έκανα και πήρα τόσα όσα δεν πήρα σε 4+2 χρόνια σπουδων στο Φυσικό 

*Άρα ΝΑΙ υπάρχει και καλύτερη παιδεία στην Ελλάδα αλλά...* την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έμαθα ότι κάποιοι προπτυχιακοί φοιτητές έκαναν κατάληψη στο κτήριο των μεταπτυχιακών σταματώντας τα μαθήματα και εμποδίζοντας τα ερευνητικα εργαστήρια να λειτουργήσουν...

Αντίστοιχα φαντάζομαι καλά παραδείγματα έχουν και άλλοι να πουν...

@rg!

----------


## nuke

δηλαδή τι θέλετε ρε παιδιά να μας πείτε?

αλήτες, χαραμοφάιδες, που κλείνετε τις σχολές, που τρώτε τα λεφτά των γονέων σας, που πίνετε φραπεδάκια κ άμα σας βγάλει ο δρόμος προς τη σχολή πίνετε και εκεί ένα καφεδάκι , ενώ εμείς.. πιάσαμε τον πάπα από τα γένια..

θέλετε να μείνουμε με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια και να δεχτούμε όλα όσα μας πασσάρουν? όλος ο κόσμος φωνάζει για δωρεάν παιδεία, και εδώ μας λέτε ότι "ναι ρε μεγάλε κ εγώ δούλευα κ σπούδαζα αλλά τελείωσα στην ώρα μου.." 

όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε και όλα τα ίδια μένουν..

----------


## argi

> Ναι πρώτοι οι φοιτητές απαξιώνουν το πανεπιστήμιο αλλά μην τα βλέπεις όλα μαύρο - άσπρο, αν όσο μπαίναν στο φυσικό θέλαν να γίνουν φυσικοί ή καλύτερα αν η αναλογία μεταξύ αυτών που ήθελαν να γίνουν φυσικοί με τους ξέμπαρκους ήταν διαφορετική, πιστεύεις ότι θα ασχολιόντουσαν με μαλακίες ?


Δεν ξέρω γιατί εμένα το Φυσικό ήταν 2η επιλογή (και άρα το ήθελα...). Δεν ξέρω όμως για τους συμμαθητές μου από το σχολείο στο ΤΕΙ Ιχθυοκαλλιέργειας που σίγουρα δεν θα ασχολούνταν... 

Ας καταλάβουμε ότι το χύμα εξυπηρετεί όλους όσους θέλουν να βρίσκουν δικαιολογίες...

Αυτός που θέλει να κάνει κάτι δεν φοβάται τους κανόνες... ακόμα και αν έιναι πιο αυστηροί από όσο θα ήθελα... Και αν παλεψω για αυτό που πραγματικά θέλω θα πετυχω... Όλα τα άλλα είναι δικαιολογίες για να περνά η ώρα... 

(Και αν τα είχα όλα αυτά τα πράγματα στο μυαλό μου όταν ήμουν φοιτητής ίσως και να είχα τελειώσει νωρίτερα και να είχα κάνει περισσότερα και καλύτερα πράγματα...)




> όλος ο κόσμος φωνάζει για δωρεάν παιδεία


Ακόμα δεν έμαθες ότι δεν υπάρχει δωρεάν παιδεία... Απλά δωρεάν βιβλία προς ανθρώπους που δεν τα έχουν όλοι ανάγκη... και κατά τα άλλα δεν υπάρχουν ούτε εστίες, ούτε εργαστήρια, ούτε υποδομές της προκοπής...

Ο ΤΣΑΜΠΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ... (από μόνος του, δεν το σκότωσε κανείς...)

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Στην ελεύθερη διακίνηση των ιδεών, των πληροφοριών κλπ.

Κανονικά και μόνο η προβολή μιας ταινίας είναι παράνομη πράξη (απαγορεύεται η δημόσια προβολή χωρίς την έγγραφη άδεια του παραγωγού κλπ), ομοίως και για να παίζεις μουσική, να διατηρείς ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό κλπ .

Θες κι άλλο ? Το τι κατεβάζουμε απ' το Internet π.χ. και τι χρησιμοποιούμε κι αυτό αρκετές φορές είναι παράνομο αλλά βοηθάει στην έρευνα και την εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία, π.χ. ξέρεις πόσο κάνει η Mathematica, ή το Origin, ή το Mapple ? Αν για να κάνουμε αναφορές πρέπει να πληρώνουμε τα μαλιά της κεφαλής μας ε τότε άστο.

----------


## Nefalim

μιλατε εκ του ασφαλους εχετε τελειωσει εχετε οικογενεια εχετε δουλεια ΣΚΑΣΑΤΕ φραγκα για μεταπτυχιακο ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΛΕΦΤΑ. δε μεινατε με ενα πτυχιο ομως απο την ελλαδα γιατι? παρε ενα και βγες δουλεψε αν θες. εμεις ειμαστε μαλακες δλδ να αγχωνομαστε να βλεπουνε ενα κοσμο ανεργιας ενα κοσμο που να πρεπει να σκασεις φραγκα για να πας μπροστα? μεγαλωσατε και ξεχασατε ξαφνικα?

----------


## mbjp

> Ναι πρώτοι οι φοιτητές απαξιώνουν το πανεπιστήμιο αλλά μην τα βλέπεις όλα μαύρο - άσπρο, αν όσο μπαίναν στο φυσικό θέλαν να γίνουν φυσικοί ή καλύτερα αν η αναλογία μεταξύ αυτών που ήθελαν να γίνουν φυσικοί με τους ξέμπαρκους ήταν διαφορετική, πιστεύεις ότι θα ασχολιόντουσαν με μαλακίες ?


Σωστοτατοτατος!!

Ποσοι και ποσοι φοιτητες βρισκονται σε καποιο πανεπιστημιο επειδη δεν καταφεραν να μπουν στην ειδικοτητα της αρεσκειας τους..

argi η απαξιωση των πανεπιστημιων αρχιζει απο τη βαση, απο την απαξιωση της εκπαιδευσης απο το δημοτικο, το γυμνασιο και το λυκειο. Εκει μαθαινεις την παπαγαλια και την βαθμοθηρια προκειμενου να πας στο επομενο σταδιο. Tο καλο πανεπιστημιο ειναι το δημοσιο, ανοιχτο και δωρεαν πανεπιστημιο για ολους ανεξαρτητως ηλικιας. Εφοσον μπορουμε να εχουμε κατι τετοιο, τι τα θελουμε τα ιδιωτικα;;

Φυσικα το ερωτημα δεν ειναι εαν μπορουμε, αλλα εαν θελουμε να εχουμε τετοιο δημοσιο πανεπιστημιο ή καλυτερα εαν μας *επιτρέπουν* να εχουμε.. Αλλωστε και αυτο το νομοσχεδιο βασιζεται σε κοινοτικη οδηγια

----------


## argi

> Στην ελεύθερη διακίνηση των ιδεών, των πληροφοριών κλπ.
> 
> Κανονικά και μόνο η προβολή μιας ταινίας είναι παράνομη πράξη (απαγορεύεται η δημόσια προβολή χωρίς την έγγραφη άδεια του παραγωγού κλπ), ομοίως και για να παίζεις μουσική, να διατηρείς ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό κλπ .
> 
> Θες κι άλλο ? Το τι κατεβάζουμε απ' το Internet π.χ. και τι χρησιμοποιούμε κι αυτό αρκετές φορές είναι παράνομο αλλά βοηθάει στην έρευνα και την εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία, π.χ. ξέρεις πόσο κάνει η Mathematica, ή το Origin, ή το Mapple ? Αν για να κάνουμε αναφορές πρέπει να πληρώνουμε τα μαλιά της κεφαλής μας ε τότε άστο.


Κανονικά έπρεπε (και όπως γίνεται κάποιες φορές) τα προγράμματα να στα παρέχει σε ετοιμοπόλεμα εργαστήρια η σχολή σου... Και τα οποία θα δουλευουν 24/7 με ελεγχόμενη πρόβαση (όπως στις ταινίες και στα ξένα πανεπιστήμια... εκτός ελλάδος)... Ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να πληρώνεις για το λογισμικό που χρειάζεται να κάνεις την δουλειά σου...

Παρεπιπτόντως ακόμα και η "αλγεινή" Microsoft μέσω του Academic Alliance δίνει δωρεάν όλα τα προγράμματα (πλην του office αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ΝΟΜΙΜΑ στους φοιτητές των τμημάτων που συμμετέχουν... 

Δωρεάν παιδεία δεν είναι να αναγκάζονται οι φοιτητές να βρουν clopyrighted τα απαραίτητα πργράμματα για την επιστημη τους... Εϊναι να τους τα παρέχει και αυτά το πανεπιστήμιο σε ένα λειτουργικό και αξιοπρεπές περιβάλλον... (και δεν είναι αξιοπρέπεια τα εργαστήρια του ενάμιση τετραγωνικού μέτρου ανά θέση εργασίας... είναι απλά δωρεάν παιδεία...)

Είναι και πολλά άλλα που θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς είδικά για την διαχείριση... όποιος θέλει κάποια στιγμή (σε κανένα καφέ γιατί βαριέμαι να γραφω άλλο) μπορώ να του περιγράψω το πραγματικά ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ εκπαιδευτικό μοντέλο της Φινλανδίας που το 80 ήταν χειρότερα απο εμάς και όταν το 2003 πήγα στο HUT - το πολυτεχνείο του Ελσινκι - είδα το πανεπιστήμιο των ονείρων μας...

@rg!

@rg!

----------


## nuke

> Κανονικά έπρεπε (και όπως γίνεται κάποιες φορές) τα προγράμματα να στα παρέχει σε ετοιμοπόλεμα εργαστήρια η σχολή σου... Και τα οποία θα δουλευουν 24/7 με ελεγχόμενη πρόβαση (όπως στις ταινίες και στα ξένα πανεπιστήμια... εκτός ελλάδος)... Ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να πληρώνεις για το λογισμικό που χρειάζεται να κάνεις την δουλειά σου...


στα ξένα *ιδιωτικά* πανεπιστήμια εκτός Ελλάδος

----------


## vector

<<οταν ο βουρκος ξεχειλισει,αλοιμονο σε αυτους που τον γεμισαν σκατα και δεν ξερουν κολυμπι>>

----------


## gadgetakias

Κατά 70% συμφωνώ με το νέο νομοσχέδιο. Μπορεί να θέλει δούλεμα αλλά είναι προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση.

Εκείνο που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω είναι η απόφαση των κομματόσκυλων κυρίως και η εκτέλεση από "κοπάδια" φοιτητών των κινητοποιήσεων.
- Γιατί οι κύριοι κουνιούνται πάντα στην εξεταστική περίοδο; Θα μου πεις εκεί πονάει. Ελα όμως που οι "αρχηγοί" των κινητοποιήσεων ΔΕΝ έχουν εξετάσεις γιατί είναι αιώνιοι φοιτητές και δεν ασχολούνται..
Ρε μάγκες, έχω ένα θείο στον Βόλο, κλασσική οικογένεια που δουλεύει μόνο ο άντρας στο δημόσιο με δύο παιδιά που σπουδάζουν. Το ένα στη Θεσσαλονίκη και το άλλο (ευτυχώς) στο Βόλο. Και μου λέει ο Χριστιανός: "Ρε Στράτο όταν πέρασε η κόρη Θεσσαλονίκη λέμε, άντε να στριμωχτούμε 4 χρόνια είναι θα περάσουν, άντε και το πολύ ένας χρόνος παραπάνω. Καλή σχετικά μαθήτρια είναι να τελειώσει στον 6ο χρόνο με 3 μαθήματα. Γενικά έχει χάσει αυτά τα χρόνια 3-4 εξεταστικές από απεργίες κτλ. Ξέρεις τι είναι *να χάνει το παιδί ένα χρόνο από την ζωή του γιατί κάποιοι έτσι αποφάσισαν και έπραξαν; Με ρωτάνε εμένα γιατί πρέπει αυτές τις κινητοποιήσεις να τις πληρώσω με κόστος φοιτητικής ζωής για ένα χρόνο παραπάνω;* Πρέπει να πεινάσουμε δηλαδή;" Περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας...
- Εκείνο που με εξαγριώνει σαν πολίτη όμως είναι η ευκολία του καθενός (όχι μόνο των φοιτητών) να παρεμποδίζουν την ζωή των άλλων. Οι φοιτητές χθες σαν άλλοι αγρότες, έκλεισαν τον ηλεκτρικό από την Ειρήνη και πάνω. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΡΕ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ; Τι χρωστάμε να ταλαιπωρούμαστε; Η πλάκα είναι ότι όταν κάτι ανάλογο κάνανε οι αγρότες με την Εθνική, κάποιοι από αυτούς που κλείσανε τον ηλεκτρικό χθες θα είπανε ότι οι αγρότες είναι απαράδεκτοι...

----------


## gadgetakias

> - Οι μεταγραφές πρέπει να καταργηθούν. Ο καθένας να φοιτά κοντά στον τόπο διαμονής του. *Να σταματήση αυτή η ηλίθια υποστήριξη στην ανάπτυξη πόλεων με φοιτητές και στρατόπεδα*


Προσκυνώ και συνυπογράφω.

----------


## mbjp

> - Εκείνο που με εξαγριώνει σαν πολίτη όμως είναι η ευκολία του καθενός (όχι μόνο των φοιτητών) να παρεμποδίζουν την ζωή των άλλων. Οι φοιτητές χθες σαν άλλοι αγρότες, έκλεισαν τον ηλεκτρικό από την Ειρήνη και πάνω. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΡΕ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ; Τι χρωστάμε να ταλαιπωρούμαστε; Η πλάκα είναι ότι όταν κάτι ανάλογο κάνανε οι αγρότες με την Εθνική, κάποιοι από αυτούς που κλείσανε τον ηλεκτρικό χθες θα είπανε ότι οι αγρότες είναι απαράδεκτοι...


να φανταστω οτι αντιστοιχη αγανακτηση σε ειχε πιασει και με την απεργια των υπαλληλων στους ΟΤΑ; (τοτε που κολυμπουσαμε στα σκουπιδια)

----------


## papashark

[email protected]
+Gadgetakias

Τα διδακτρά μου στο deree στοίχησαν αρκετά φθηνότερα από τον κολητό μου που φοιτούσε στην Πάτρα και είχε δωρεάν παιδεία, ενοίκιο, φαγητό, έξοδα πήγαινε έλα, ρεύμα, τηλέφωνο (ακριβά τα υπεραστικά τότε)...

Άμα βάλεις ότι δούλευα κιόλας και έβγαζα τα διδακτρά μου, και είχα την δυνατότητα να πηγαίνω για μάθημα τα απογεύματα, στοίχησα στους γονείς μου πολύ φθηνά, γι' αυτούς ήταν πραγματικά δωρεάν παιδεία. Για τους γονείς του φίλου μου όμως, θυμάμαι ότι του είχαν πει αρκετές φορές να έρθει και εκείνος στο deree, μιας και δεν είχε μπει σε σχολή πρώτης του επιλογής, αλλά που να αφήσει την "φοιτητική ζωή της επαρχίας"...


Nefalim, όλα αυτά που γράφεις τα έκανα, και όταν ήμουν φοιτητής, και αφού τελείωσα, και στα σκατά έπεσα στην ζωή μου χωρίς να φταίω και κολύμπησα και βγήκα, και αύριο που θα έχω οικογένια πάλι θα τα κάνω όλα αυτά που κάνεις εσύ ως φοιτητής. Απλά θα έχω πρωτεραιότητες, για να μπορώ να τα κάνω και μεθαύριο....




> μιλατε εκ του ασφαλους εχετε τελειωσει εχετε οικογενεια εχετε δουλεια ΣΚΑΣΑΤΕ φραγκα για μεταπτυχιακο ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΛΕΦΤΑ. δε μεινατε με ενα πτυχιο ομως απο την ελλαδα γιατι? παρε ενα και βγες δουλεψε αν θες. εμεις ειμαστε μαλακες δλδ να αγχωνομαστε να βλεπουνε ενα κοσμο ανεργιας ενα κοσμο που να πρεπει να σκασεις φραγκα για να πας μπροστα? μεγαλωσατε και ξεχασατε ξαφνικα?


Όχι, απλά ξεφύγαμε από τα κλασικά κλισσέ που μας πότιζαν τα κοματόσκυλα στο σχολείο, και αγωνιστήκαμε να πάμε μπροστά.

Και μάθε στην ζωή σου ότι το να έχεις λεφτά εσύ ή οι γονείς σου δεν είναι έγκλημα ούτε κατακριτέο....

Που ξέρεις, μπορεί οι γονείς μας αντί να κατεβένουν στο πεζοδρόμιο και να κάνουν καταλήψεις για τους Ζαπατίστας, να πήγαιναν για δουλειά για να βγάλουν κανα φράγκο, ώστε να τα βρούμε εμείς έτοιμα. Και εμείς με την σειρά μας να κάνουμε το ίδιο για τα δικά μας παιδιά.

----------


## Nefalim

πηγες deere ε? δε διαβασες να πας σε αει τει ποιος ο λογος που δε το κανες. δουλεια σε ηλικια 18 χρονων για να βγαλεις τα διδακτρα σου δεν υπαρχει δουλεια και το ξερεις καλα. θελει ενισχυση απο το σπιτι και οταν δεν την εχεις ΚΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΙΝ.

----------


## Redlance

Παιδιά τι να πω. Η κατάσταση είναι απαράδεκτη. Το θέμα είναι και όλοι ξέρετε πως πρέπει να γίνουν ουσιαστικές αλλαγές. Αλλά όπως προαναφέρθηκε τα πρόχειρα νομοσχέδια και γενικά οι προχειρότητες στη ζωή μόνο την καταστροφή μπορεί να φέρουν. Το θέμα δεν αφορά ΜΟΝΟ τους ήδη φοιτητές, αλλά και τους μελλοντικούς και ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ. Εγώ που έφαγα το λούκι των πανελληνίων φέτος, να ξέρω τι ελπίζω... να περάσω σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο χάος ή θα αξίζει τον κόπο?

----------


## argi

> πηγες deere ε? δε διαβασες να πας σε αει τει ποιος ο λογος που δε το κανες. δουλεια σε ηλικια 18 χρονων για να βγαλεις τα διδακτρα σου δεν υπαρχει δουλεια και το ξερεις καλα. θελει ενισχυση απο το σπιτι και οταν δεν την εχεις ΚΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΙΝ.


Γνωστός μου 28+ με οικογένεια και παιδί και πρωινή δουλειά και με μόνο τεχνική εκπαιδευση αλλά με ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ έδινε προχθες πανελλήνιες για να περάσει στο Πολυτεχνείο...διαβάζοντας καθημερινά μέχρι 8-1πμ για να παει πάλι το πρωί στη δουλειά...

*RESPECT...* Γιατί βαρέθηκα να έχω πρότυπα εξωγήινους τραγουδιστές του Fame story αλλά προτιμώ τους ανθρώπους που δεν το βάζουν κάτω και παλέυουν για κάτι καλύτερο... Και αυτούς πρέπει όλοι να έχουμε σαν πρότυπα... 

@rg!

----------


## pouran24

Nefalim++++++++++++++++++++++
Vector+++++++++++++++++++++++

Ρε τι ειν'αυτά που λετε? Ξερετε τι παει να γίνει? Οσοι δεν ζησανε τετοιες καταστασεις δεν μπορουν να φανταστούν.. Ιδιοτικες ιστοριες ε? Ειστε καβατζομενοι γιαυτο τωρα τα λέτε αυτά.. Οσοι τα ψηφίζουνε βεβαια, δεν θα σηκώσουνε κεφάλι.. λογικό είναι...
...Όπως είπε και ο vector....



> <<οταν ο βουρκος ξεχειλισει,αλοιμονο σε αυτους που τον γεμισαν σκατα και δεν ξερουν κολυμπι>>

----------


## pantdimi

ωραίος ο argi!

"Θανατος" στα κολλημένα μυαλά και στα πιπιλισμένα με τις ιδέες άλλων!  ::

----------


## sotiris

+++argi

----------


## thalexan

> Καθόλου πλάκα δεν κάνω.
> 
> Το έχουν ξεφτυλίσει αυτές οι Δημοκρατικές μ@λ@κίες το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο.
> 
> Ναι, κάποτε πρέπει να τελειώνεις, δεν μπορείς να κρατάς την θέση χωρίς λόγο, το πανεπιστήμειο δεν είναι για να περνάς καλά και να δηλώνεις φοιτητής, είναι για να πας να σπουδάσεις και μετά να βγείς στην κοινωνία να δουλέψεις.
> 
> Ναι δεν μπορεί να μένεις 4 φορές στο ίδιο μάθημα, άμα δεν τα παίρνεις τα άτοιμα, παράτατο.


Προφανώς δεν έχεις ακουστά για ορισμένα προβληματικά μαθήματα σε ότι αφορά το ποσοστό επιτυχίας των φοιτητών. Βάσει της εμπειρίας μου ως βοηθός στο Πολυτεχνείο πιστεύω ότι η εμφάνιση του φαινομένου αυτού κατ' εξακολούθηση, μάλλον τη στάση του καθηγητή για το μάθημα αναδεικνύει, παρά τη γενική αδυναμία φοιτητών. Ίσως έρθουν κάποια παραδείγματα στο μυαλό συναδέλφων μου που συμμετέχουν στο forum.

Αν συγκεκριμένοι καθηγητές κάποια στιγμή σηκώσουν ψηλά τον αμανέ και αρχίσουν να φέρονται εκβιαστικά βασιζόμενοι στο μέγιστο αριθμό εξετάσεων ανά μάθημα, οι φοιτητές θα είναι έρμαιά τους; 




> Άσυλο στο πανεπιστημείο ? Όταν εκείνος ο αλήτης ο Μαρκάτος δεν έδινε άδεια στην Αστυνομία να μπει μέσα και κάψανε οι αλήτες την βιβλιοθήκη ? Κακώς δώθηκαν λεφτά να φτιαχτεί, έπρεπε να πληρώσουν μόνο τα έξοδα ανάρτησης πινακίδας "εδώ βλέπετε τα αποτελέσματα του ασύλου"
> 
> Καιρός να μάθουν τα κακομαθημένα ότι το άσυλο δημιουργήθικε για να προστατεύση τις ιδέες, και όχι το εμπόριο πρέζας, cd, κλοπές, λεληλασίες και όλα τα άλλα.


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ύπαρξη του ασύλου αλλά η κατάχρησή του.




> Ναι να μπουν managers στα πανεπιστήμεια.


Λύσε μου μια απορία.
Τα διδακτορικά που θα εκπονούνται σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο θα υποβάλλονται σε βιβλιοθήκη διαθέσιμη στο κοινό; (όπως γίνεται με τα διδακτορικά από δημόσια ΑΕΙ) ή θα κλειδώνονται σε αρχείο; Οι διευθυντές των ιδιωτικών ΑΕΙ θα διαχέουν την ερευνητική γνώση που απορρέει από τα διδακτορικά στο κοινό ή θα εκμεταλλεύονται την ανησυχία του φοιτητάκου που, πασχίζοντας για έναν ακόμη τίτλο, θα παράγει ερευνητικό έργο δίνοντας ταυτόχρονα δίδακτρα;

Προσωπικά δε γουστάρω να παράγω πατέντες για να γεμίζω την τσέπη του οποιουδήποτε Κόκκαλη.


Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι η παιδεία, όπως την αντιλαμβάνονται ορισμένοι επιχειρηματικοί κύκλοι, πάει να αναχθεί σε καλοστημένη μπίζνα που πατάει στην ανησυχία του φοιτητή (και του άνεργου) για εργασιακή εξασφάλιση; (Βλέπε λ.χ. τα φροντιστήρια ΑΣΕΠ. )








> Όταν τελείωσα το deeree, ήξερα ότι όταν στον ιδιωτικό τομέα θα πάω δίπλα στον απόφοιτο ελληνικής οικονομικής σχολής, θα με προτιμήσουν, γιατί ήξεραν ότι το deeree ήταν ακριβώς αντίθετο από το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμειο, "εύκολα έμπαινες, δύσκολα έβγαινες",


Για κάποιον που έδωσε Πανελλήνιες το 96 αυτό ακούγεται εξωφρενικό. 

Μπήκαμε εμείς έυκολα στο Πανεπιστήμιο; 

Δεν κατεβαίναμε για βόλτες εκείνα τα πρωινά με το φραπέ στο χέρι για να δώσουμε 4 μαθήματα επειδή έτσι μας κάπνισε. Επενδύσαμε με πολύ ιδρώτα και ξενύχτι επί 2 τουλάχιστον έτη για να δεχτούμε τώρα απαξίωση των προσπαθειών μας.






> Αντί να αγωνίζονται οι φοιτητές για την πραγματική αναβάθμιση των πτυχίων τους, μέσα από την πραγματική αναβάθμιση των σπουδών τους (και όχι με αγώνα στον δρόμο για να βγάλει νομοσχέδιο η βουλή που με το μαγικό ραβδάκι κάνει τα ΤΕΙ ίσα με τα ΑΕΙ, και πάει λέγοντας), τρέχετε στους δρόμους, με συνθήματα κοματικής παράταξης, κολημένοι στο χθες, σε μια ουτοπία που υπάρχει μόνο στο μυαλό μερικών κοματόσκυλων και εσάς που παρασέρνουν.


Εκεί είναι που έχει σημασία η παρέμβαση των φοιτητών. Όταν εκλέγουν ένα σχήμα που δεσμεύεται για κινητοποιήσεις το σχήμα αυτό οφείλει να είναι συνεπές απέναντι στα άτομα που το υποστήριξαν. Δουλειά του είναι να προωθήσει το εκάστοτε συμφέρον των φοιτητών και όχι να πασάρει στους δρόμους όλο το φάσμα της ιδεολογία του με συνθήματα του στυλ "ο Τεμπονέρας ζει". Μόνο με μαζική επέμβαση των φοιτητών μπορεί αυτό να αλλάξει.






> Ημουν με τον achille με τα VHF στο πολυτεχνείο και μας πέρασαν κάτι τσογλάνια για ασφαλίτες, και ήρθαν για τσαμπουκά.


Η ομάδα αυτή προφανώς καταστρατήγησε τα δικαιώματα που επικαλείται για τον εαυτό της. Παραδέχομαι ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που έχουν όλη τη διάθεση να μας προστατεύσουν από κάθε αυθαιρεσία (ταγματασφαλιτών, μπάτσων, γουρουνιών, δολοφόνων) εκτός από τη δική τους....

----------


## argi

Απλή απορία... αφού μια χαρά δέχτηκε το κράτος να έχει ιδιωτική παιδεία στην δευτερη βαθμίδα που είναι και ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ... Γιατί κόπτονται όλοι μην γίνει ιδιωτική η τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση που δεν είναι και υποχρεωτική....

Όταν πληρώνει κανείς τα λυσσιακά του σε φροντιστήρια για να μπει στο "δωρεάν" ΑΕΙ (και αλοίμονο του αν περάσει σε άλλη πόλη) γιατί είναι άσχημο να πάει σε πανεπιστήμιο που θα το πληρώνει αλλά θα το επιλέγει... 

Από αυτή την άποψη μια χαρά φτηνά του ήρθε και του αδελφού μου (που δεν πλήρωσε "φόρο χρόνου" να δίνει άλλα 2 χρόνια πανελλαδικές, και πήγε και κοντα στο σπίτι του, και του papashark και οποιουδήποτε άλλου έκανε την συνολικα οικονομικότερη λύση...

Και περιττό να αναφέρω τι κύρος έχει το deree σε πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού σε σχέση με τα ελληνικά... Ενδεικτικά θα ανάφέρω ότι για το CIMA (πιστοποίηση για management accounting) αναγνωρίζουν 5 μαθήματα σε όσους έχουν τελειώσει deree, 4 όσους είναι απο Χρηματοοικονομικής ΠΑΠΕΙ και 3 όσους είναι απο ΑΣΟΕΕ ΛΟΧΡΗ... 

Αυτό σαν παράδειγμα ότι κατα περίπτωση μπορεί τα ιδιωτικά να είναι μια χαρά...

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και προβλήματα όπως ότι στην Ελλάδα τα "κολλέγια" κάνουν μόνο εκπαίδευση και όχι έρευνα αλλά αυτό είναι ασθένεια της χώρας μας.. Σε άλλες χώρες τα "ιδιωτικά" πανεπιστήμια κάνουν μια χαρα ερευνα...

@rg!

----------


## vegos

> Απλή απορία... αφού μια χαρά δέχτηκε το κράτος να έχει ιδιωτική παιδεία στην δευτερη βαθμίδα που είναι και ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ... Γιατί κόπτονται όλοι μην γίνει ιδιωτική η τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση που δεν είναι και υποχρεωτική....


Γιατί αν γίνει ότι και στην δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση (βλ. απολυτήριο λυκείου επί πληρωμή), σκέψου πόσους γιατρούς, αρχιτέκτονες κλπ θα βρεις μπροστά σου.

Και καλά, ένας απόφοιτος λυκείου, δεν θα πάρει πολλούς στο λαιμό του.

Ένας γιατρός ή ένας μηχανικός όμως;

Άλλο το χρειάζεται βελτίωση η παιδεία (σε όλους σχεδόν τους τομείς), κι άλλο τα κάνουμε ιδιωτικά για να μην τα πληρώσουμε (και να τα δώσουμε δωρεάν στον κόσμο)...

----------


## thalexan

> Γιατί αν γίνει ότι και στην δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση (βλ. απολυτήριο λυκείου επί πληρωμή), σκέψου πόσους γιατρούς, αρχιτέκτονες κλπ θα βρεις μπροστά σου.


Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα για εμάς τους μηχανικούς και τους γιατρούς καθώς θα αυξήσει την ανεργία.

Τα ασφαλιστικά μας ταμεία βέβαια θα πετάνε από τη χαρά τους......

Περισσότεροι μηχανικοί = Περισσότερες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές |(στον κλάδο των μηχανικών υποχρεωτικές μετά την εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ, ακόμη και για άνεργους μηχανικούς)

Τώρα πού θα τα βρούμε για να τα δώσουμε.........δικό μας πρόβλημα. Αλλά δε βαριέστε. Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία και όποιοι κι αν είναι οι συσχετισμοί πτυχιούχων-θέσεων εργασίας, θα περνάει το μήνυμα ότι το να κατέχεις ένα πτυχίο γιατρού ή μηχανικού θα σε οδηγεί πάντα στη Γη της Επαγγελίας.

Ο επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός στο ζενίθ του...............

----------


## nvak

> Υπάρχουν βέβαια και προβλήματα όπως ότι στην Ελλάδα τα "κολλέγια" κάνουν μόνο εκπαίδευση και όχι έρευνα αλλά αυτό είναι ασθένεια της χώρας μας.. Σε άλλες χώρες τα "ιδιωτικά" πανεπιστήμια κάνουν μια χαρα ερευνα...
> 
> @rg!


Καλά, μην τρελαινόμαστε με την έρευνα των κρατικών πανεπιστημίων. Ασυντόνιστη είναι, χωρίς επαφή με τις ανάγκες της αγοράς, συχνά ευκαιριακή.
Ένα κυνηγητό για papers χωρίς κανόνες. Αν συνδιασθεί και με κανένα χρηματοδοτούμενο, ποιός μας πιάνει  ::

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Babba++

Περιληπτικά οι απόψεις μου:

Κατάργηση της δωρεάν διανομής συγγραμμάτων:
Οι τιμές των βιβλίων είναι της τάξης €€€. Για βάλτε το calc να κάνει πολλαπλασιασμό για κάθε μάθημα του οδηγού σπουδών, γιατί μου φαίνεται ξεχάσατε και την προπαίδεια.

Εισαγωγή manager στα Πανεπιστήμια:
Μου ακούγεται ως "άλλος ένας να τα τρώει"

Ευκολότερη άρση ασύλου:
Άρση ασύλου γίνεται με ένα τηλ από τον πρύτανη στην παρέα του. Μακάρι να μην χρειαστεί ποτέ η ελληνική κοινωνία τέτοια άσυλα, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν.

Κατάργηση των μετεγγραφών εσωτερικού:
Όλα τα αδέρφια να σκορπιστούν στην Ελλάδα; Ωραία λύση!

Διαγραφή Φοιτητών μετά τα ν επί 1.5 χρόνια:
Εδώ είναι το γέλιο! Δηλαδή στα 6 χρόνια, delete? Πάει ότι έκανες στην ζωή σου; Ακόμα και αν χρωστάς ένα μάθημα; Η άποψή μου είναι ότι οι αιώνιοι φοιτητές κάνουν μόνο κακό στον εαυτό τους, στις οικογένειές τους και στην db της γραμματείας (1 πλειάδα ακόμη). Mέχρι τα 18 μας χρόνια μας είχαν στην πίεση των πανελληνίων (σχολείο-φροντιστήριο-διαβασμα-καφές κάθε Σάββατο). Ενήλικα άτομα πρέπει να ορίζουν την ζωή τους. Η γνώση δεν μπορείς να την επιβάλλεις, ο φοιτητής πρέπει να την αναζητήσει. Τα παιδιά ανέφεραν προβλήματα οικονομικά, εγώ θα πω κάτι άλλο:
* Ένας συμφοιτητής μου παντρεύτηκε και περιμένει παιδί το καλοκαίρι, να delete και αυτόν;
* Μια συμφοιτήτριά μου έχασε τον πατέρα της, όχι ξαφνικά, αλλά με τρεξίματα σε νοσοκομεία κλπ. Ενάμμισο χρόνο ήταν αλλού... delete και αυτή;

Αυτά προς σκέψη... και ΔΕΝ πηγαίνουν όλοι οι φοιτητές Μύκονο, ούτε ρεμαλιάζουν κάθε βράδυ.

----------


## thalexan

> Καλά, μην τρελαινόμαστε με την έρευνα των κρατικών πανεπιστημίων. Ασυντόνιστη είναι, χωρίς επαφή με τις ανάγκες της αγοράς, συχνά ευκαιριακή.
> Ένα κυνηγητό για papers χωρίς κανόνες. Αν συνδιασθεί και με κανένα χρηματοδοτούμενο, ποιός μας πιάνει


Δε δέχομαι γενικεύσεις αυτού του είδους για τη δημόσια έρευνα.

Οι Έλληνες υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες, δεδομένης της οικονομικής τους ενίσχυσης, σε σχέση με τους συναδέλφους τους στο εξωτερικό, αξίζουν παράσημο ακόμη και για το διδακτικό τους έργο.

----------


## nvak

> Κατάργηση των μετεγγραφών εσωτερικού:
> Όλα τα αδέρφια να σκορπιστούν στην Ελλάδα; Ωραία λύση!


Γιατί πρέπει να γίνονται μεταγραφές ? Δεν μπορούν να το δηλώνουν εξ' αρχής στο μηχανογραφικό και να κατατάσσονται στην αντίστοιχη σχολή ?
Το βάζουμε 60 και αποφοιτούν 180 πρέπει να σταματήσει.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Καλά, μην τρελαινόμαστε με την έρευνα των κρατικών πανεπιστημίων. Ασυντόνιστη είναι, χωρίς επαφή με τις ανάγκες της αγοράς, συχνά ευκαιριακή.
> Ένα κυνηγητό για papers χωρίς κανόνες. Αν συνδιασθεί και με κανένα χρηματοδοτούμενο, ποιός μας πιάνει 
> 
> 
> Δε δέχομαι γενικεύσεις αυτού του είδους για τη δημόσια έρευνα.


Πάντα υπάρχουν ήρωες και φανατισμένοι με την επιστήμη τους. Δεν αρκεί όμως να φέρουν την άνοιξη.
Το να βγάλει κάποιος διδακτορικό σε Ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο είναι σίγουρα πιό δύσκολο απο έξω. (τουλάχιστον στο Πολυτεχνείο)
Τόσο που μάλλον δεν συμφέρει το εδώ.

----------


## GeorgeKatz

> Γιατί πρέπει να γίνονται μεταγραφές ? Δεν μπορούν να το δηλώνουν εξ' αρχής στο μηχανογραφικό και να κατατάσσονται στην αντίστοιχη σχολή ?
> Το βάζουμε 60 και αποφοιτούν 180 πρέπει να σταματήσει.




```
http://www.panteion.gr/gr/tmimata/socio/anakoinoseis/metegrafes-2000.htm:
Το ποσοστό έχει καθοριστεί σε 6% επί του αριθμού των εισακτέων, δηλ. θέσεις 19.
```

Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος αριθμός θέσεων σε κάθε σχολή και είναι <10%.
Όχι 200%.
Οι μεταγραφές πάντος μετά το γνωστό σκηνικό, έχουν καταργηθεί.

----------


## thalexan

> Η άποψή μου είναι ότι οι αιώνιοι φοιτητές κάνουν μόνο κακό στον εαυτό τους, στις οικογένειές τους και στην db της γραμματείας (1 πλειάδα ακόμη).


GeorgeKatz++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ας μας απαντήσει επιτέλους και ένας παράγοντας του Υπουργείου με ποιους τρόπους πέραν των συγγραμμάτων (που παίρνει *μόνο μια φορά*) επιβαρύνει ένας φοιτητής τον προϋπολογισμό ενός ΑΕΙ.

Αν το πρόβλημά τους είναι το κόστος των συγγραμμάτων, να μην αυξάνουν τις θέσεις των εισακτέων στα προεκλογικά τους παιχνιδάκια.

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Απλή απορία... αφού μια χαρά δέχτηκε το κράτος να έχει ιδιωτική παιδεία στην δευτερη βαθμίδα που είναι και ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ... Γιατί κόπτονται όλοι μην γίνει ιδιωτική η τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση που δεν είναι και υποχρεωτική....
> 
> 
> Γιατί αν γίνει ότι και στην δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση (βλ. απολυτήριο λυκείου επί πληρωμή), σκέψου πόσους γιατρούς, αρχιτέκτονες κλπ θα βρεις μπροστά σου.
> 
> Και καλά, ένας απόφοιτος λυκείου, δεν θα πάρει πολλούς στο λαιμό του.
> 
> ...


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάθε τι ιδιωτικό είναι χειρότερο απο το δημόσιο... (απίστευτο κόλλημα...) το κράτος τα σκ@τωσε με τις ΔΕΚΟ και τις ιδιωτικοποίησε, τα σκ@τωσε με την δημόσια διοίκηση και την περιορίζει, τα σκ@τωσε με την δημόσια υγεία και ασφάλιση και σε παρακινεί με φοροελαφρύνσεις να κάνεις ιδιωτικές απο την μία ενώ χειροτερευει την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία.... 

Καταλαβετε το το κράτος είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΟΣ διαχειριστής... κι αυτό γιατί ελάχιστοι μέσα σε αυτό έχουν κίνητρα... 

Δεν έιναι λοιπον το πρόβλημα η ιδιωτική παιδεία αλλά η παιδεία γενικότερα... και το λέω εγώ που είμαι ακόμα μέρος της διαδικασίας και την εχω δει και βλέπω απο όλες τις μεριές, μαθητής, δάσκαλος, φοιτητής, εκπαιδευτής, επιτηρητής, επιβλέπων κλπ...

@rg!

----------


## vegos

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάθε τι ιδιωτικό είναι χειρότερο απο το δημόσιο... (απίστευτο κόλλημα...) το κράτος τα σκ@τωσε με τις ΔΕΚΟ και τις ιδιωτικοποίησε, τα σκ@τωσε με την δημόσια διοίκηση και την περιορίζει, τα σκ@τωσε με την δημόσια υγεία και ασφάλιση και σε παρακινεί με φοροελαφρύνσεις να κάνεις ιδιωτικές απο την μία ενώ χειροτερευει την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία....


Γιατί μερικά αγαθά, όπως η υγεία, η παιδεία κλπ, πρέπει να παρέχονται ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΙΣΑ και ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.

Το αν τα σκάτωσε ή τα σκατώνει, η λύση είναι όχι ιδιωτικοποίηση, αλλά η βελτίωση των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών.

Η υγεία, η παιδεία, δεν είναι gadget, να το πληρώσεις....
Είναι κάτι που το χρειάζεται ο κάθε άνθρωπος, ανεξάρτητης οικονομικής τάξης...

----------


## argi

Μαζί σου κι εγω... αλλά δεν είναι κρίμα πχ τα χρήματα των ταμείων το κράτος να τα δανείζεται άτοκα... ή να τα παίζει στο χρηματιστήριο ή να γίνονται έργα που δεν τελειωνουν ποτέ... ή να γίνονται μίζες... 
ή...ή... ή.... Παρεπιπτόντως βέβαια θα προτιμούσα να δίνει λιγότερα το κράτος για αυτούς που δεν έχουν αναγκη και να τα κρατάει για να δίνει περι΄σσότερα σε αυτούς που έχουν ανάγκη... Δεν μου αρέσει να βλέπω να βανδαλίζουν τα δωρεάν πανεπιστήμια, γιατί ένα μέρος τους είναι και δικό μου, δεν μου αρέσει κάποιος να καιει τα βιβλία του γιατί αν τα πλήρωνε θα τα πόναγε, κλπ κλπ...

Και εκεί δεν φταίει η ιδέα αλλά η υλοποίηση της... Δεν είναι θέμα αν η αξιοπρεπής ζωή είναι δικαίωμα όλων... αλλά αν μπορεί το κράτος όπως είναι να την υποστηρίξει... Εγώ λέω ότι έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα δεν μπορεί... και καλύτερα να το κάνει κάποιος που έχει λόγο να το κάνει καλά γιατι βγάζει και κάτι παρά κάποιος που δεν έχει λόγο να κάνει τίποτα αφου μία ή άλλη βολεμένος είναι...

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> πηγες deere ε? δε διαβασες να πας σε αει τει ποιος ο λογος που δε το κανες. δουλεια σε ηλικια 18 χρονων για να βγαλεις τα διδακτρα σου δεν υπαρχει δουλεια και το ξερεις καλα. θελει ενισχυση απο το σπιτι και οταν δεν την εχεις ΚΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΙΝ.


Βλέπω σε έχουν ποτήσει με ταξικό μίσος...

Όχι, δεν έκανα καν τον κόπο να ασχοληθώ με τις πανελλήνιες, δεν έδωσα καν.

Τις επιλογές μου τις είχα κάνει τελειώνοντας την πρώτη λυκείου και τις ανακοίνωσα στους δικούς μου στην δευτέρα. Πήγαινα Πολυκλαδικό, και στην Γ' λυκείου πήγα κλάδο Πληροφορηκής, τον κλάδο της ασπουδασιάς όπως τον έλεγα, γιατί για να έμπαινες ΤΕΙ Ηλεκτρολογίας Κοζάνης έπρεπε να βγάλεις πάνω από 19.... Τελειώσα το λύκειο με 18 και κάτι ψηλά.

Όταν πήγαινα λύκειο που αποφάσισα ότι θα ασχοληθώ με το Marketing, ήταν το '86-'89, όπου δεν υπήρχε καμία σοβαρή σχολή για Marketing σε ελληνικό ίδρυμα.

Και σήμερα να ήταν όμως να κάνω την επιλογή, πάλι τα ίδια θα διάλεγα, όχι για να μην διαβάσω για τις πανελλήνιες, αλλά γιατί σαν σχολή είναι σοβαρότερη από τα αντίστοιχα ελληνικά, και το πτυχίο τους πολύ καλύτερο.

Πάντως σήμερα που σπουδάζω την αδερφή μου στο ίδιο κολλέγιο, μπορώ να σου πω ότι τα δίδακτρα τον μήνα έρχονται κάτω από τον βασικό μηνιαίο μισθό, όπως και τότε.

Δουλεύω από τότε που πήγαινα Γ' λυκείου, τα απογεύματα σε ένα γραφείο καθώς είχα άπλετο χρόνο από το σχολείο (δεν διάβαζα τίποτα σπίτι). Από τότε δεν έχω σταματήσει να δουλεύω ποτέ, είμαι 35 και δουλεύω περισσότερο από το μισό της ζωής μου.

Όταν οι φίλοι μου έτρεχαν από καφέ σε μπαράκι και τούμπαλιν, γιατί δεν ξυπνάγανε το πρωί να πάνε στη σχολή, εγώ και για δουλειά πήγαινα, και στο κολλέγιο, και έξω έβγαινα, και όλα τα έκανα, εκτός από το να κατεβαίνω στο πεζοδρόμιο και να φωνάζω για τους Ζαπατίστας...

----------


## mbjp

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάθε τι ιδιωτικό είναι χειρότερο απο το δημόσιο... (απίστευτο κόλλημα...)


αντιστοιχα γιατι απαραιτητα καθε τι ιδιωτικο να θεωρειται καλυτερο απο το δημοσιο




> το κράτος τα σκ@τωσε με τις ΔΕΚΟ και τις ιδιωτικοποίησε, τα σκ@τωσε με την δημόσια διοίκηση και την περιορίζει, τα σκ@τωσε με την δημόσια υγεία και ασφάλιση και σε παρακινεί με φοροελαφρύνσεις να κάνεις ιδιωτικές απο την μία ενώ χειροτερευει την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία....


ποιος και γιατι τα σκατωσε, ποιος ειναι αυτο το Κρατος τελος παντων; καποιος απροσωπος μπαμπουλας;




> Καταλαβετε το το κράτος είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΟΣ διαχειριστής... κι αυτό γιατί ελάχιστοι μέσα σε αυτό έχουν κίνητρα...


Το κρατος θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια χαρα καλος διαχειριστης εφοσον υπηρχε η θεληση για κατι τετοιο.




> Δεν έιναι λοιπον το πρόβλημα η ιδιωτική παιδεία αλλά η παιδεία γενικότερα... 
> @rg!


αρα ας ξεκινησει η επιλυση του προβληματος της Παιδειας απο τη ριζα του..επιτελους..
Τα ιδιωτικα πανεπιστημια και οι ιδιωτες δεν ειναι πανακεια. Ο σκοπος τους ειναι πρωτιστα το κερδος και οχι η επιμορφωση, και αυτο εχει πααααρα πολλους κινδυνους, οπως ειπε και ο vegos για τους γιατρους και τους μηχανικους..




> εκτός από το να κατεβαίνω στο πεζοδρόμιο και να φωνάζω για τους Ζαπατίστας...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Κανείς δεν είπε ότι κάθε τι ιδιωτικό είναι καλό... αλλά απο την άλλη δεν είναι και του "666"...

Εδώ δεν συζητάμε αν θα καταργήσουμε την δωρεάν παιδεία αλλά αν θα επιτρέψουμε την ιδιωτική... and may the best win... 

Σε σχολεία δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαιδευσης υπάρχουν δημόσια που είναι καλύτερα απο τα καλύτερα ιδιωτικά 'η τελος παντων συγκρίσιμα. ευτυχώς όμως που υπάρχουν και τα ιδιωτικά γιατί υπάρχουν και πάρα πολύ ΧΑΛΙΑ δημόσια... εκεί τουλάχιστον σου δίνουν μια εναλλακτική...

Όμοια και στα νοσοκομεία, ασφάλειες, και γενικότερα υπηρεσίες...

Κατά τά άλλα να ανησηχείς γιατι τι ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ εχει ελληνοποιήσει πολλούς γιατρούς απο τις ανατολικές χώρες και βέβαια τότε δεν είδα και πολλούς να κόπτονται για το πως πέρνας μάθηκα με 5 Levis και 3 μποουκαλια Ουζο...

Αρκετά με τις γενικπότητες... το δημόσιο (για να μην λέμε το κράτος...) είναι δύσκολο να κινηθεί, να ελεγξει και να υλοποιήσει αποτελεσματικά καποια πράγματα... και επειδή χωρίς ευθύνη δεν μπορεί κανείς να πάρει αποφάσεις για αυτό δεν πρόκειται να προχωρήσει το δημόσιο...

Γιατί ακριβώς ακόμα και αν είναι να γίνει κάτι σωστό αλλά με κόστος κανένας δεν το αναλαμβάνει... Όπως τώρα... όλοι λένε οτι η παιδεία πάσχει αλλά κανένας δεν θέλει να αλλάξει τίποτα...

Όλοι λένε ότι όλα είναι χύμα αλλά κανένας δεν θέλει να γίνει σφικτότερο... ΕΕΕ τι να γίνει... αν δεν σπασεις αυγα δεν κάνεις ομελέτα... 

Γιατί δεν μπαίνει στο μυαλό μας ότι για να βγάλει κάποιος λεφτά πρέπει να τα αξίζει... και αν αξίζει και παρέχει καλή υπηρεσία πχ εκπαιδευτική τότε κανένα πρόβλημα να βγάλει λεφτά...

Αλλά μάθαμε στο χάλια και τσάμπα και δεν μπορούμε να δούμε τίποτα άλλο...

Kai δηλαδή όλοι οι ηχανικοί που έρχονται απο το imperial, to surrey και το MIT είναι επικίνδυνοι... μην τρελλαθούμε (όχι ότι ειναι όλοι καλοί αλλά μην τα φουκώνουμε στην άκρη...)

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Καθόλου πλάκα δεν κάνω.
> 
> Το έχουν ξεφτυλίσει αυτές οι Δημοκρατικές μ@λ@κίες το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο.
> 
> Ναι, κάποτε πρέπει να τελειώνεις, δεν μπορείς να κρατάς την θέση χωρίς λόγο, το πανεπιστήμειο δεν είναι για να περνάς καλά και να δηλώνεις φοιτητής, είναι για να πας να σπουδάσεις και μετά να βγείς στην κοινωνία να δουλέψεις.
> 
> ...


Αξιολόγηση καθηγητών, κατάργηση μονιμότητας.

Άμα ο καθηγητής κόβει 1000 άτομα το χρόνο, τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

Σήμερα απλά τον λένε μ@λ@κ@ και κάνουν την πάπια.

Εάν όμως υπήρχε αξιολόγηση και κίνδυνος να πάει σπίτι του, θα σου έλεγα άμα σε έκοβε γιατί ξύπνησε στραβά το πρώι.

Βέβαια άμα πουν για αξιολόγηση, θα βγείτε πάλι και θα γράφετε για χούντες, για δεξιά/πράσινα παιδιά, για κομματικές διώξεις, θα βγείτε στους δρόμους, πορείες, καταλήψεις, και άλλες μ@λ@κίες για την συντεχνία των καθηγητών.

Όταν στο λύκειο σε μια τάξη 21 ατόμων σε ένα μάθημα τα 18 ήταν κάτω από την βάση, όταν στα >100 άτομα που είχε η συγκεκριμένη καθηγήτρια, πάνω από 50% έμεινε στο μάθημα της, ποιός φταίει ?

Η συντεχνία που υπερασπίζετε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις με την μονιμότητα των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και δεν την έστειλε σπίτι της. Η ίδια μετά από καιρό έγινε υποδιευθήντρια, κάτι που οδήγησε το λύκειο σε 2μηνη κατάληψη...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ναι να μπουν managers στα πανεπιστήμεια.
> 
> 
> Λύσε μου μια απορία.
> Τα διδακτορικά που θα εκπονούνται σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο θα υποβάλλονται σε βιβλιοθήκη διαθέσιμη στο κοινό; (όπως γίνεται με τα διδακτορικά από δημόσια ΑΕΙ) ή θα κλειδώνονται σε αρχείο; Οι διευθυντές των ιδιωτικών ΑΕΙ θα διαχέουν την ερευνητική γνώση που απορρέει από τα διδακτορικά στο κοινό ή θα εκμεταλλεύονται την ανησυχία του φοιτητάκου που, πασχίζοντας για έναν ακόμη τίτλο, θα παράγει ερευνητικό έργο δίνοντας ταυτόχρονα δίδακτρα;
> 
> Προσωπικά δε γουστάρω να παράγω πατέντες για να γεμίζω την τσέπη του οποιουδήποτε Κόκκαλη.


Τι σχέση έχουν οι Managers με τα διδακτορικά και τα ιδιωτικά ?

Καλός Ιατρός, δεν σημαίνει και καλός Καθηγητής Ιατρικής. Καλός καθηγητής δεν σημαίνει και καλός διευθηντής.

Τα χρόνια έχουν δείξει ότι οι χειρότεροι άνθρωποι να διοικήσουν ένα πανεπιστήμειο, είναι οι ίδιοι οι καθηγητές, οι πρυτανείες, και το υπόλοιπο σύστημα.

Ας κρατήσουν οι πρυτάνεις τα των σπουδών, και ας αφήσουν την διοίκηση στους επαγγελματίες, όπως είπε ο @rgi, δεν θέλω να με χειρουργήση ο manager του νοσοκομείου, και δεν θέλω να κάνει κουμάντο στο νοσοκομείο ο νευροχειρούργος....

Ακόμα το τι θα κάνουν στα Ιδιωτικά με τις έρευνες δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου, άμα πάρουν λεφτά από το κράτος τότε ναι να απαιτήσουμε να παράγουν έρευνα, άμα δεν παίρνουν όμως τότε γούστο τους καπέλο τους...

Και άσε για την τσέπη του Κόκκαλη, γιατί είδα πως θησαυρίζουν και τώρα αρκετοί με τις πτυχιακές των παιδιών από τα ΤΕΙ και τα ΑΕΙ.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ....γιατί ήξεραν ότι το deeree ήταν ακριβώς αντίθετο από το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμειο, "εύκολα έμπαινες, δύσκολα έβγαινες",
> 
> 
> Για κάποιον που έδωσε Πανελλήνιες το 96 αυτό ακούγεται εξωφρενικό. 
> 
> Μπήκαμε εμείς έυκολα στο Πανεπιστήμιο;


Aντί να κόβεις ότι σε βολεύει, ξαναδιάβασε τι είχα γράψει, γιατί είχα πει ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό συμπαίρανες εσύ.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αντί να αγωνίζονται οι φοιτητές για την πραγματική αναβάθμιση των πτυχίων τους, μέσα από την πραγματική αναβάθμιση των σπουδών τους (και όχι με αγώνα στον δρόμο για να βγάλει νομοσχέδιο η βουλή που με το μαγικό ραβδάκι κάνει τα ΤΕΙ ίσα με τα ΑΕΙ, και πάει λέγοντας), τρέχετε στους δρόμους, με συνθήματα κοματικής παράταξης, κολημένοι στο χθες, σε μια ουτοπία που υπάρχει μόνο στο μυαλό μερικών κοματόσκυλων και εσάς που παρασέρνουν.
> 
> 
> Εκεί είναι που έχει σημασία η παρέμβαση των φοιτητών. Όταν εκλέγουν ένα σχήμα που δεσμεύεται για κινητοποιήσεις το σχήμα αυτό οφείλει να είναι συνεπές απέναντι στα άτομα που το υποστήριξαν. Δουλειά του είναι να προωθήσει το εκάστοτε συμφέρον των φοιτητών και όχι να πασάρει στους δρόμους όλο το φάσμα της ιδεολογία του με συνθήματα του στυλ "ο Τεμπονέρας ζει". Μόνο με μαζική επέμβαση των φοιτητών μπορεί αυτό να αλλάξει.


Πάλι αγώνες ? Πάλι μαζική επέμβαση ?

Οσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο ποιό μικρή θα είναι η επέμβαση του μεγάλου όγκου των φοιτητών, τόσο ποιό πολύ θα αηδιάζουν και θα κρατάνε αποστάσεις.

Τόσα χρόνια το φοιτητικό κίνημα αγωνίζετε για μ@λ@κίες, κόντρα στην κόντρα, αγώνας για τον αγώνα.

Τον έχουμε ξεχειλώσει με την Δημοκρατία, κάνοντας κακό στους ευατούς μας....

----------


## mbjp

> Εδώ δεν συζητάμε αν θα καταργήσουμε την δωρεάν παιδεία αλλά αν θα επιτρέψουμε την ιδιωτική... and may the best win...


Δηλαδη το θεωρεις απιθανο στο μελλον τα δημοσια ΑΕΙ να εγκαταληφθουν στο ελεος του θεου, με τη δικαιολογια της υπαρξης των ιδιωτικων;

Με την ιδια ευκολια καποια στιγμη να εγκαταληφθει πληρως η ασφαλιση στο ΙΚΑ/ΤΕΒΕ λογω των ανωτερων ιδιωτικων ασφαλιστικων εταιρειων

και γιατι οχι, καποια στιγμη να ακουσουμε και στη χωρα μας αυτα τα απιθανα που ελεγε ο υπουργος πολιτισμου της Ιταλιας το περασμενο καλοκαιρι, που ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ εναποθετε την συντηρηση των αρχαιων της χωρας στην "ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια"..

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάθε τι ιδιωτικό είναι χειρότερο απο το δημόσιο... (απίστευτο κόλλημα...) το κράτος τα σκ@τωσε με τις ΔΕΚΟ και τις ιδιωτικοποίησε, τα σκ@τωσε με την δημόσια διοίκηση και την περιορίζει, τα σκ@τωσε με την δημόσια υγεία και ασφάλιση και σε παρακινεί με φοροελαφρύνσεις να κάνεις ιδιωτικές απο την μία ενώ χειροτερευει την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία....
> 
> 
> Γιατί μερικά αγαθά, όπως η υγεία, η παιδεία κλπ, πρέπει να παρέχονται ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΙΣΑ και ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.
> 
> Το αν τα σκάτωσε ή τα σκατώνει, η λύση είναι όχι ιδιωτικοποίηση, αλλά η βελτίωση των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών.
> 
> ...


Κάτσε ρε Αντώνη, και τώρα τι αλλάζει δηλαδή ?

Που ζήτε τελικά ?

Αφού με την ΕΕ, θα έρχετε το κάθε ξένο πανεπιστήμειο, θα κάνει ένα παράρτημα στην ελλάδα που θα λειτουργεί κάτω από τους κανονισμούς της χώρας προέλευσης, θα κάνει μαθήματα εδώ και θα δίνει πτυχία ΕΕ. Μια χαρά θα τα δεχόμαστε εδώ, και θα έχουμε ξένα πανεπιστήμεια χωρίς καν να μπορούμε να τα ελέγχουμε.

Και ακόμα και αν δεν το επιτρέψουμε, τι θα αλλάξει ? Απλά θα πηγαίνουμε έξω για σπουδές όσοι δεν μπορέσαμε να μπούμε στα ελληνικά...


Και επειδή θα υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά θα καταργηθούν τα δημόσια ? Εκτός άμα φοβάσε τόσο ότι η σύγκριση στο μέλλον θα καταργήσει τα δημόσια γιατί δεν θα πιάνουν μπάζα μπροστά στα ιδιωτικά, καθώς αντί για μάθημα θα κάνουν κατάληψη για την διάσωση του κίτρινου πιγκουϊνου  ::  


Η υγεία σήμερα δεν παρέχετε σε όλους ίσα και δωρεάν.

Εγώ δίνω 6000€ το χρόνο στο ΤΑΕ για να έχω ασφάλιση. Άμα κάτι δεν πάει καλά και δεν έχω λεφτά να το πληρώσω για 5-6 μήνες, τότε θα μείνω ανασφάλιστος και άμα αρωστήσω την έκανα.

Ξέρεις τι ιδιωτική ασφάλιση θα είχα με 6Κ€ τον χρόνο ? Συνταξιοδωτικό, εφάπαξ, μονόκλινο δωμάτιο, πίπες θα μου έκαναν.

Τώρα στο ΠΙΚΠΑ με 6μηνη λίστα αναμονής.

Χίλιες φορές καλύτερα να με άφηναν να είχα ιδιωτική.


Παιδεία τζάμπα ?

Αντώνη, πέρασαν τα χρόνια που όταν πηγαίναμε εγώ και εσύ λύκειο, στο φροντηστήριο πήγαιναν παιδιά μόνο της δέσμης, και από αυτά μόνον εκείνα που ήθελαν να μπουν κάπου δύσκολα.

Τώρα ποιά τα φροντηστήρια αρχίζουν από το Γυμνάσιο, και το λύκειο είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει, κέντρο εξετάσεων έχει γίνει, όπως ήταν τα τζίσί στην εποχή μας....

Ξέρεις πόσα λεφτά θες για φροντηστήρια ?
Ξέρεις πόσα λεφτά θες για να ζήσεις φοιτητής σε ξένη πόλη ?
Ξέρεις πόσα λεφτά θα κοστίσεις στους δικούς σου γιατί αντί για 4 χρόνια σπουδών έκανες 7-8 γιατί μια τα έξηνες την άλλη είχαν κατάληψη και την επόμενη οι καθηγητές είχαν απεργεία και χάθηκε η εξεταστική ?
Ξέρεις πόσα λεφτά θα στοιχήσει το μεταπτυχιακό γιατί έτσι σκατά που έχουν γίνει οι περισσότερες σχολές τα πτυχία δεν αξίζουν μία ?

Άστο Αντώνη, αργά θυμήθηκες την δωρεάν παιδεία, ίση για όλους. Έχει πεθάνει, κάτσε να δούμε τώρα πως θα μπορούμε να έχουμε δωρεάν παιδεία για τους αδυνάτους οικονομικά...

Σε λίγο θα δω σε πορεία το σύνθημα "Ελευθερία-Ισότης-Αδελφότης" και θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι

----------


## argi

Πέστα βρε papa... για την ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη η γυναικα μου δίνει στο ΤΕΒΕ περισσότερα απο όσο στην ιδιωτική... Στην εγκυμοσύνη όμως η ιδιωτική έδωσε τα διπλάσια... αφού το ΤΕΒΕ θεωρεί ότι γεννάς με 800 Ευρώ...

Μην μπαινετε σε περιορισμένης οπτικής υπολογισμούς κόστους... τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο τσάμπα όσο φαίνονται στο τσάμπα και ούτε όσο ακριβά όσο φαίνονται στον ιδιώτη... 

Αλλιώς οι ιδιώτες θα κλείναν και όλοι θα πηγαιναμε στα δημόσια... και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο ότι το δηόσιο δεν θέλει αλλά ότι δεν μπορεί εκ των πραγμάτων έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα....

Απλά και ωραία... ΔΕΝ είμαστε δυστυχώς ικανοί να πάμε στο Σουηδικό μοντέλο και εντελώς ανέτοιμοι για να πετύχουμε το περιβόητο ιρλανδικό μοντελο...

@rg!

----------


## vegos

> Εγώ δίνω 6000€ το χρόνο στο ΤΑΕ για να έχω ασφάλιση. Άμα κάτι δεν πάει καλά και δεν έχω λεφτά να το πληρώσω για 5-6 μήνες, τότε θα μείνω ανασφάλιστος και άμα αρωστήσω την έκανα.


Δεν την έκανες. Θα πας σε ένα -πιθανότατα χάλια από κτηριακή υποδομή- νοσοκομείο και θα έχεις τουλάχιστον τη στοιχειώδη περίθαλψη. 
Α, και φάρμακα (αυτά που καμία ιδιωτική ασφάλεια δεν σου προσφέρει).




> Ξέρεις τι ιδιωτική ασφάλιση θα είχα με 6Κ€ τον χρόνο ? Συνταξιοδωτικό, εφάπαξ, μονόκλινο δωμάτιο, πίπες θα μου έκαναν.


Βρέθηκα σε ιδιωτικό, και άκουσα για έναν τύπο δίπλα "διώχ'τον, γιατί θα τα τινάξει και δε μας συμφέρει".

Όταν μου χρέωσαν για ένα depon 10e (όχι κουτί, ένα παυσίπονο, αυτά τα μικρά στρογγυλά).... 

Άστα, ειδικά η υγεία, πάσχει. Η ιδιωτική από γιατρούς και ποιότητα, η δημόσια από ξενοδοχειακή υποδομή και ταχύτητα....




> Τώρα ποιά τα φροντηστήρια αρχίζουν από το Γυμνάσιο, και το λύκειο είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει, κέντρο εξετάσεων έχει γίνει, όπως ήταν τα τζίσί στην εποχή μας....


Αυτό δεν είναι λόγος όμως για να γίνει η παιδεία ιδιωτική.

Μου θυμίζει την ατάκα "αφού δεν μπορείς, απόλαυσέ το".

Όχι, δεν θα το απολαύσεις, θα το παλαίψεις να το νικήσεις.

Δεν ξεκινάς με το σκεπτικό του looser.

----------


## freenet

> Βλέπω σε έχουν ποτήσει με ταξικό μίσος...
> 
> .....
> 
> .. και όλα τα έκανα, εκτός από το να κατεβαίνω στο πεζοδρόμιο και να φωνάζω για τους Ζαπατίστας...


Μην μας παρουσιάζεις τον ατομισμό και τις δικές σου επιλογες ως την μονη ορθη λυση...
Ο κοσμος που βγαινει στο δρομο για τους ζαπατιστας και τους ιρακινους και τους γιουγκοσλαβους και λοιπους καταπιεσμένους εχει κατι που δεν το λαμβανεις υποψιν σου....Λεγεται αλληλεγγύη και αυτό ειναι συστατικο στοιχειο οσων "επικινδυνων" σκεφτονται αντι για τον κοσμο του ατομισμου τον κοσμο της κοινωνικης αλληλεγγύης...





> μακάρι να περάσει ο νέος νόμος.
> 
> Κανένας να μην πάει στην συγκέντρωση.
> 
> Να σταματήσουν τα φαινόμενα των αιωνίων φοιτητών, το άσυλο του εμπορίου ναρκωτικών, καταστροφών, λεηλασιών, κλεψιών, και ότι άλλο θέλουν.


Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχεις την παραμικρή ιδέα για το τι προκειται να γκρεμίσει ο νόμος...
Εσύ ως μαρκετινιστας μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις πώς επιβαρύνει ο αιώνιος το πανεπιστήμιο δεδομένου οτι ουτε πασο δικαιουται ουτε βιβλια εφοσον τα εχει παρει μια φορα (εδώ δεν δικαιούσαι βιβλία αν κοπεις απλα στο μαθημα και πας στο επομενο εξαμηνο να το παρακολουθησεις),ουτε δωρεαν σιτιση-στεγαση (σε παρακαλω να μου πεις κιολας που τα εχεις δει αυτα τα δυο στο ελληνικο πανεπιστημιο).
Οσο για το αντρο οργιων ναρκωτικων καταστροφων κτλ απλα υπερβαλλεις οσο δεν παει.Οσο ευκολο ειναι να διακινησεις ναρκωτικα εκτος πανεπιστημιου αλλο τοσο ευκολο ειναι και μεσα στο ασυλο.Αν τα ναρκωτικα διακινουνταν μεσα στο ασυλο τοτε η αντιμετωπιση τους θα ηταν απιστευτα ευκολη....οποτε αφελης σκεψη να το λες αυτο.
Για τις καταστροφες απλα σε παραπεμπω στο πορισμα μαρκατου οταν επι πρυτανειας του στο μετσοβιο οι μπατσοι εκαψαν το γωνιακο κτηριο στην στουρναρη-πατησιων. Το εχω ακουσει απο τον ιδιο, που εβαλε τους μπατσους μεσα στο πολυτεχνειο και συνελαβαν 500 ατομα, να λεει οτι με πορισμα που βγηκε αργοτερα αποδειχθηκε οτι το πολυτεχνειο ειχε καει απο καπνογονα που εριχνε σωρηδον η αστυνομια.
Οσο για τις λεηλασιες και τις καταστροφες τι να σου πω,ειμαι απο το 1998 στο πολυτεχνειο και τοσο δραματικα δεν τα ειδα ποτε αν και απο μεσα.Ειδα ομως καταστροφες εξοπλισμου απο την αδιαφορια και την γραφειοκρατια του κρατους,ειδα εξοπλισμο να φευγει σε καθηγηταδες με γραφεια πολυτελη,χιλιομετρα απο χαλια μοκετες και μαρμαρα να χρεωνονται στο πανεπιστημιο και πολλα αλλα ακομα χειροτερα....
Απλά στην καλυτερη περιπτωση υπερβαλλεις και στη χειροτερη παρακινημενος απο το προσωπικο σου κομματικο-πολιτικο στοιχειο ασυναισθητα αποκαλεις καταστροφεις και τσογλανια οσους τρωνε τα δακρυγονα και ξυλο για μια καλυτερη παιδεια....

Ειδικα για το θεμα του ασυλου πρεπει να ξερετε οτι οι ιδιες ρυθμισεις εγιναν και στη γαλλια στην εκει εκπαιδευτικη διαλυση και επειτα ακολουθησε η εισοδος της αστυνομιας στο πανεπιστημιο της σορβοννης και την εκκενωση του μετα τις μεγαλες καταληψεις για τον εκει αντεργατικο νομο των νεων.
Το ασυλο δεν ανηκει στο πανεπιστημιο απλα η διαχειριση του ειναι στο πανεπιστημιο.Ειναι υποθεση της κοινωνιας να το υπερασπιστει εναντια σε οποιον θελει να το καταλυσει.

Για να κατανοησετε τι συμβαινει στην τριτοβαθμια εκπαιδευση πάρτε μια ιδέα απο αυτό εδώ http://www.lib.ntua.gr/newsite/el/gnews.htm#ekdotes
Αυτη τη στιγμή οι φοιτητες δεν εχουν ουτε τα μεσα να ζησουν (η δωρεαν σιτιση στεγαση συνεχως συρρικνωνονται), ουτε τα μεσα για να σπουδασουν.
Ακομα και η προσβαση στις δημοσιευσεις των εγκυρων επιστημονικων περιοδικων ειναι μοναχα για οσους πληρωσαν ατομικα για να την εχουν και βγαινουμε στη ζητιανεια για να παρουμε κανενα κωδικο να κατεβασουμε κανενα paper να διαβασουμε στο αντικειμενο μας. 
Μεσα σε αυτο το πλαισιο που η τριτοβαθμια υποχρηματοδοτειται και κατανταει σε μαρασμο και υποβαθμιση (απο 300 ατομα παλιοτερα στο ετος φετος ειναι 500 ατομα στο εργαστηριο, αυτο δνε ειναι υποβαθμιση των σπουδων?) μπαινει η αξιολογηση να νομιμοποιησει τον μαρασμο με την λογικη του κερδους και της μειωμενης ανταγωνιστικοτητας.
Ποιος αβανταρεται απο την υποβαθμιση του δημοσιου δωρεαν πανεπιστημιου? Φυσικα η ερωτηση ειναι ρητορική μιας και την απαντηση δινει το ιδιο το κρατος με την αναθεωρηση του αρθρου 16....
Οσοι βλεπουν λοιπον το πανεπιστημιο ως μια "ευκαιρια για παροχη τιτλου εξειδικευμενων γνωσεων που εξασφαλίζει γαμο αυτοκινητο και ακινητο και θα πληρωθει με την υποταγη και την πειθαρχηση στην ζωη" απλα πρεπει να ξαναδιαβασουν την αποψη του Μάνου Χατζηδάκη για αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο που θα δινει "πνευματικη και ψυχικη διαπλαση ενος ελευθερου ανθρώπου με τεχνική αναθεώρησης και ονειρικης δομής με αγωνια απελευθερωσης και με διεθεσεις μιας ιπταμενης φυγης προς τα αστρα"...
Αυτά για αυτους που δεν τα βιωσαν μεσα στο ελευθερο,δημοσιο πανεπιστημιο που γεννα οχι μονο μηχανες τεχνικων γνωσεων αλλα ανοικτα πνευματα πολιτικα οντα κοινωνικοποιημενα και ευαισθητοποιημενα οχι μονο για το τομαρι τους αλλα και για τους....ζαπατιστας (και που φυσικά παραμένουν οι φωτεινές μειοψηφίες).

----------


## vegos

> Πέστα βρε papa... για την ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη η γυναικα μου δίνει στο ΤΕΒΕ περισσότερα απο όσο στην ιδιωτική... Στην εγκυμοσύνη όμως η ιδιωτική έδωσε τα διπλάσια... αφού το ΤΕΒΕ θεωρεί ότι γεννάς με 800 Ευρώ...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι γεννάς και με λιγότερα. 
Εκεί που -χτύπα ξύλο- θα γέννησεις αν παρουσιαστεί μια επιπλοκή (μακρυά από μας).

Καλά έκανες και δεν πήγες, προς Θεού, δε λέω να πας στο Αλεξάνδρα (άσχετα αν είναι το καλύτερο μαιευτήριο όσον αφορά την ποιότητα των ιατρικών υπηρεσιών).




> Μην μπαινετε σε περιορισμένης οπτικής υπολογισμούς κόστους... τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο τσάμπα όσο φαίνονται στο τσάμπα και ούτε όσο ακριβά όσο φαίνονται στον ιδιώτη...


Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει να έχεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ φάρμακο για μη αναστρέψιμες ασθένειες;
Είμαστε από τις λίγες χώρες στον κόσμο που το προσφέρουμε. Και πίστεψε με, ένας μισθωτός, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να ανταπεξέλθει.

Περίθαλψη δεν είναι το κυριλέ ασθενοφόρο και το μονόκλινο.

Επειδή τα έχω δει από "μέσα", και πρόσφατα τα έζησα λίγο περισσότερο κι απ' "έξω", άστα...

Μην ξεχνάς ότι οι πρώτοι που φταίμε είμαστε εμείς.

Εμείς διαλέγουμε αυτούς που θα διοικήσουν, εμείς επιτρέπουμε οι γιατροί να παίρνουν φακελάκια, οι καθηγητές να "περνάνε" τα παιδιά μας...

Οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές είναι αυτοί που πρέπει να προστατέψουν το χώρο τους και να μην επιτρέπουν στον καθένα να κάνει ότι θέλει...

Σε λίγο θα ζητήσουμε να δωθεί και η αστυνομία σε security...

----------


## argi

@ vegos...

*Loser ψυχολογία είναι να πιστευεις ότι αν επιτρέψεις τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα κλεισουν τα δημόσια.*.. Γιατί τότε φοβασαι ακριβώς αυτό... ότι δεν μπορούν να αντεξουν την συγκριση...

Προσωπικά είμαι 
- υπέρ της αξιολόγησης σε όλα τα επίπέδα, 
- του ανταγωνισμού ακόμα και αν έχουν ένα μικρό προβάδισμα τα δημόσια, 
- της αυτοδιαχείσης των ιδρυμάτων απο επαγγελματίες μάνατζερ, 
- της διαχείρησης της ερευνας απο τα ίδια τα ιδρύματα μέσω επιδότησης όσων παραγουν ερευνα (και με αντικειμενικα κριτηρια...), 
- του ελέγχου στα ιδρύματα (να μπει και ενα ΣΔΟΕ να δούμε τι θα βρει...), 
- της απελευθέρωσης των ΑΕΙ απο την γραφειοκρατεία του δημοσίου που ούτε συνδετήρα δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις χωρίς διαγωνισμό... (αλλά πάλι γίνονται ατασθαλίες βεβαια...) 

Και αυτά δεν είναι για να κλεισουν τα δημόσια αλλά για να γίνουν καλύτερα... Ας μην φοβόμαστε την συγκριση εκτός αν είμαστε πεπεισμένοι ότι χωρίς τα κρατικά μονοπωλιακά δεκανίκια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθούν....

@rg!

----------


## vegos

> @ vegos...
> 
> *Loser ψυχολογία είναι να πιστευεις ότι αν επιτρέψεις τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα κλεισουν τα δημόσια.*.. Γιατί τότε φοβασαι ακριβώς αυτό... ότι δεν μπορούν να αντεξουν την συγκριση...


Μα δεν με απασχολεί η σύγκριση.
Με απασχολεί ότι το ιδιωτικό = επιχείρηση.

Επιχείρηση = πληρώνεις; Πάρε το χαρτί.
Δεν πληρώνεις; Δεν το παίρνεις.

Στις ιδιωτικές σχολές και στα ιδιωτικά λύκεια, αυτό ισχύει.
Γιατί να μην ισχύσει και στα Πανεπιστήμια;

Και όπως είπα και στην αρχή, αν είναι να βγεις manager και να πάρεις μια εταρία και την πατώσεις, λίγο με νοιάζει. Αν βγεις γιατρός και πάρεις κόσμο μαζί σου, αν βγεις μηχανικός και πέσουν οι πολυκατοικίες σου, ή ναυπηγός και πνίξεις κόσμο... Αυτό με απασχολεί...




> - υπέρ της αξιολόγησης σε όλα τα επίπέδα, 
> - του ανταγωνισμού ακόμα και αν έχουν ένα μικρό προβάδισμα τα δημόσια,


Συμφωνώ.




> - της αυτοδιαχείσης των ιδρυμάτων απο επαγγελματίες μάνατζερ,


Ο επαγγελματίας manager με τον εκάστοτε διοικητή/πρύτανη/πρόεδρο του κάθε οργανισμού, πάλι με τα ίδια κριτήρια θα προσληφθεί, να είσαι σίγουρος  :: 




> - της διαχείρησης της ερευνας απο τα ίδια τα ιδρύματα μέσω επιδότησης όσων παραγουν ερευνα (και με αντικειμενικα κριτηρια...),


Επίσης συμφωνώ..




> - του ελέγχου στα ιδρύματα (να μπει και ενα ΣΔΟΕ να δούμε τι θα βρει...),


Εδώ κι αν συμφωνώ...




> - της απελευθέρωσης των ΑΕΙ απο την γραφειοκρατεία του δημοσίου που ούτε συνδετήρα δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις χωρίς διαγωνισμό... (αλλά πάλι γίνονται ατασθαλίες βεβαια...)


Εδώ όμως δε συμφωνώ. Αντίθετα, να γίνουν περισσότεροι οι έλεγχοι.
Ξέρεις πόσοι συνδετήρες κλπ αγοράζονται άνευ λόγου και σε τι ποσότητες;
Και δεν κάνω πλάκα....

(ώρα για ύπνο...)

----------


## argi

Μπραβο στο κρατος μας που δίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ φαρμακα σε ανίατες ασθένειες, 

Αισχος στο κράτος μας που δεν έχει τον τρόπο να εισπράξει τις εισφορές, και συμβιβάζεται με αυτούς που εισφοροδιαφευγουν, που έδωσε συντάξεις μαιμού και που εμείς είναι εντελώς απίθανο να δούμε σύνταξη γιατί κάποιοι περνουν 3 συντάξεις και επιδόματα απο τα 50 και για περισσότερο καιρό απο όσο δουλεψαν... 

Υπάρχει πάντα αυτό που θέλουμε να γίνει και αυτό που μπορει να γίνει... Κι εγώ θα ήθελα περισσότερα αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνονται όυτε τα βασικά... 

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε είναι ότι το τσάμπα για όλους σημαίνει λιγότερα για αυτούς που τα έχουν περισσότερη ανάγκη και περισσότερα (εστω και λίγα αλλά περιττά) για αυτούς που ΔΕΝ τα έχουν ανάγκη....

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Εδώ όμως δε συμφωνώ. Αντίθετα, να γίνουν περισσότεροι οι έλεγχοι. 
> Ξέρεις πόσοι συνδετήρες κλπ αγοράζονται άνευ λόγου και σε τι ποσότητες; 
> Και δεν κάνω πλάκα....


Ξέρω ότι με τις αγκυλώσεις του δημοσίου δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ανταγωνιστική ερευνα... όταν θέλεις εναμιση με δυτο χρονια χρόνο για να παρεις υποστήριξη για ενα διδακτορικό ... εε.. το έχεις τελειώσει μόνος σου...

Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ούτε καν χρήματα απο έργα ανεξάρτητα του ελληνικού δημοσίου γιατί η διακίνηση γίνεται πάντα με κανόνες δημοσίου... και βεβαια είσαι καταδικασμένος να παίρνεις τα πάντα με μειοδοτικούς διαγωνισμούς... Έχεις δοκιμάσει ποτέ να πάρεις απλό PC (δεν συζητάμε για πολύπλοκο εργστηριακό εξοπλίσμό ή εξειδικευμένες συσκευές) με μειοδοτικό διαφωνισμό να δεις τι παίρνεις...

Αν θες έλα στο γραφείο να σου δείξω τι θα πει P4 των 100 ευρώ (όχι του Νegreponte...) και βέβαια με τον διαγωνισμό να προκυρήσεται τον Νοεμβριο του 2002 και να υλοποιείται τον Ιούνιο του 2005... 

H γραφειοκατεία είναι υποβάθμιση και όχι αναβάθμιση της ποιοτητας...

@rg!

----------


## Nefalim

ρε papashark τι ταξικο μισος λες ελεος ουτε που ανεφερα κατι τετοιο ουτε καν υπονοησα. απλος οπως με προλαβανε η δικη σου λυση και η δικη σου ζωη δε σημαινει οτι εναι το σωστο εδω παλευουμε για εν ακαλυτερο μελλον των παιδιων μας. οπως μονος σου ειπες σπουδαζεις την αδερφη σου παλι στο deere. εγω δεν εχω τοσα χρηματα να διαθεσω για να μορφωθω προτιμω την "δημοσια" "δωρεαν" παιδεια προσπαθωντας για ενα καλυτερο αυριο περα απο πελατολογια management marketing των σχολων. ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΕΔΩ Ο ΚΑΛΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΤΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΣ ΕΔΩ Ο ΚΑΛΟΣ ΣΚΛΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ.ετσι θα γινει




Τα πραγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα, 
πληρώνεις= αξίζεις, έχεις δικαιώματα, παροχές, τιμή και δόξα 
δεν πληρώνεις=καλύτερα να μας αδειάζεις την γωνιά μην πιάνεις και τσάμπα κανάλια από το φάσμα. 
Copyright Sotiris Feb 2006


δικο σου ειναι σωστα? τοτε τι ακριβως ψαχνεις?

----------


## xaotikos

Μου φάίνεται έχουμε πιάσει τα άκρα.
Έχουμε τα εξής δεδομένα:

1) Δημόσια πανεπστήμια (αλλά και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση) όπως είναι τώρα ΔΕΝ είναι δωρεάν και όπου είναι δωρεάν συνήθως η ποιότητα είναι μέτρια.

2) ΔΕΝ υπάρχει έλεγχος για την σωστή λειτουργία των καθηγητών και οργάνων των ιδρυμάτων.

3) ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν υποδομές (στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό) για να σπουδάσεις όπως θα έπρεπε.


*Ξεκινάμε με κάποια γενικά για την παιδεία και την εύρεση εργασίας.*
 ::  Η άποψή μου είναι ότι όλα ξεκινάνε από πολύ νωρίς και τα προβλήματα συσσωρεύοντια στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Από το λύκειο (το δημοτικό και το γυμνάσιο θα πρέπει να είναι καθαρά γενική παιδεία για όλους - *αλλά ΣΩΣΤΗ παιδεία* - ώστε όλοι να έχουμε μια Α μόρφωση για την ζωή μας) θα πρέπει να υπάρχει επαγγελματικός *προσανατολισμός* για τους μαθητές. 

Προσανατολισμός όμως όχι μόνο στο τι αρέσει στον καθένα αλλά και στο τι μπορεί να κάνει βάση τον ικανοτήτων του (*συμβουλευτικά*). Θυμάμαι όταν έδινα εγώ πανελλήνιες που οι περισσότεροι από τους μισούς δήλωναν οτι σχολή υπήρχε στο μηχανογραφικό μόνο και μόνο για να περάσουν κάπου και να κάνουν "φοιτητική ζωή".

 ::  Όταν επιλέγουμε την τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση για επαγγελματικούς λόγους, το αν θα βρούμε δουλειά αργότερα, κατά έναν πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό, βασίζεται στην επιλογή του επαγγέλματος. Γιαυτό χρειάζεται και ο επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός από πολύ νωρίς.

Όταν για παράδειγμα μια χώρα "χρειάζεται" 500 χημικούς και υπάρχουν ήδη 2000 να δουλεύουν για ένα κομάτι ψωμί και άλλοι τόσοι άνεργοι ή σε άσχετες δουλειές με το επάγγελμα, το να διαλέξεις να σπουδάσεις σαν χημικός και μετά να λες ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο έως ακατόρθωτο να βρεις δουλειά, *συγγνώμη αλλά ήταν γνωστό εξ αρχής*. Αν έχεις την οικονομική άνεση να δοκιμάσεις, έχει καλώς. Αν δεν βρεις δουλειά κάνεις κάτι άλλο. Αν όμως δεν έχεις την άνεση αυτή πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι ΣΟΒΑΡΑ από πριν. Αν δεν έχεις λεφτά ψάχνεις να βρεις κάτι που θα σου αποφέρει έσοδα για να ζήσεις και όσο το δυνατόν να σου αρέσει. Κάνεις υποχωρήσεις, δυστυχώς.

*Ας πάμε τώρα στο θέμα των ανώτατων ιδρυμάτων...*
 ::  Καταρχάς να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι προσωπικά θα μου άρεσε να υπήρχε κάποιο σύστημα όπου όλου θα μπορούσαν να σπουδάσουν αυτό που ήθελαν, χωρίς να πληρώνουν τίποτα και εφόσον τελείωναν να εύρισκαν μια αξιοπρεπή δουλειά με ικανοποιητικό μισθό. Δύσκολοι καιροί για πρίγκηπες που λένε....

 ::  Για μένα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια ουσιαστική αλλαγή στον τρόπο με τον οποίο ελέγχονται ΟΛΟΙ όσοι συνυπάρχουν στο σύστημα της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης. Από τους φοιτητές και τους καθηγητές έως την γραμματειακή υποστήριξη.

- Δεν μπορεί να έχουμε το φαινόμενο των αιωνίων φοιτητών! Όχι γιατί επηρεάζει οικονομικά το κάθε ίδρυμα όσο αυτός θεωρείται φοιτητής αλλά γιατί θα επηρεάσει αργότερο ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το οικονομικό σύστημα της χώρας όντας 28 (και πάνω) και πολλές φορές χωρίς καν το πτυχίο για το οποίο σπούδασε. 

- Δεν μπορεί να έχουμε το φαινόμενο ο καθηγητής να είναι κράτος εν κράτη σε ένα ίδρυμα. Όταν δεν κάνει την δουλειά του σωστά πρέπει να λαμβάνονται μέτρα. Φαινόμενα του να κόβονται το 90% των φοιτητών γιατί ο καθηγητής βαθμολογεί όπως θέλει (όταν θέλει) είναι απαράδεκτα. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και οι λύσεις οι βαθμολογήσεις να γίνονται από ανεξάρτητους βαθμολογητές. 

- Δεν μπορεί να έχουμε το φαινόμενο τα κόμματα να κάνουν κουμάντο για το ποιος θα πάρει πάσο, ποιος θα βγάλει κάρτα σίττισης, ποιος θα πάρει βιβλία κλπ κλπ. ΟΧΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑ (με την έννοια που υπάρχει σήμερα) ΣΤΑ ΙΔΡΥΜΑΤΑ.

Γενικότερα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ σοβαρός και αξιοκρατικός ώστε ο καθένας να κάνει την δουλειά του σωστά! Ένα βήμα σε αυτό είναι να μην θεωρείται μόνιμος κανένας, να υπάρχουν έλεγχοι από τυχαίες επιτροπές, να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα παραπόνων/απόψεων από τους φοιτητές/καθηγητές σε ανεξάρτητους φορείς κλπ κλπ

 ::  Από την άλλη πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα μέτρο σε ότι αφορά την "ελευθερία" των φοιτητών. Αν και πολλές φορές μας βολεύει το υπάρχον σύστημα, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και το κατάλληλο για τον σκοπό που προορίζεται. Δεν μπορεί να πιάνεται κάποιος με αντιγραφές κλπ και να μην τιμωρείται. Δεν μπορεί να δίνεις 10 φορές ένα μάθημα, να μην το περνάς και να έχεις και άλλες ευκαιρίες (φυσικά αυτό προϋποθέτει και αυτά που είπα παραπάνω για σωστή λειτουργία του ιδρύματος). 

Για να πάρεις πτυχίο πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι το αξίζεις!!! Δεν είναι υποχρεωση του κράτους να στο δώσει.

 ::  Επίσης θεωρώ υποχρέωση του κράτους να σου παρέχει δωρέαν παιδεία αλλά όταν λέμε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ εννοούμε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ! Δηλαδή, δωρεάν συγγράμματα, δωρεάν εργαστηριακά βοηθήματα και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται κάποιος για να παρακολουθήσει τα μαθήματά του. Επειδή υπάρχουν όμως οικονομικές στενότητες, εν μέρη συμμερίζομαι ότι δεν μπορού ννα γίνουν όλα σωστά, μπορούν όμως να βελτιωθούν, όπως να υπάρχουν κάποιες θέσεις εργασίες για φοιτητές κλπ κλπ.

 ::  Ένα από τα βασικότερα προβλήματα όχι μόνο στα ιδρύματα αλλά γενιότερα είναι ο σωστός καταμερισμός των οικονομικών πόρων. Πόσες φορές έχουμε δει να δίνονται κονδύλια για εραστηριακό εξοπλισμό και τα μισά να χάνονται στον δρόμο??? Ίσως, η χρηματοδότηση από ιδιωτικούς φορείς να είναι και αυτό μία λύση...

 ::  Σωστός, επιτέλους διαχωρισμός των διαφόρων σχολών και τον διακαιωμάτων τους. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές σχολές σε ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ που έχουνε μπερδεμένα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και κάποιες φορές παρόμοιο προσανατολισμό.

Γενικά υπάρχουν ΠΑΡΑ πολλά προβλήματα σχετικά με την δημόσια εκπαίδευση και πρέπει να λυθούν αν θέλουμε να μιλάμε για ανταγωνιστικά ιδρύματα.

*Τώρα όσον αφορά τα ιδιωτικά ιδρύματα*
Βασικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απαραίτητα τα ιδιωτικά είναι και καταστροφικά. Πάντα μπορούν να μπουν οι δικλίδες ασφαλείας ώστε το ιδιωτικό να προσφέρει σε σοβαρό επίπεδο. Φυσικά υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι (πληρώνω άρα περνάω μαθήματα κλπ) αλλά όλα μπορούν να ληθούν αν υπάρχει θέληση. Γιατί, με την ίδια λογική και ένας δημόσιος καθηγητής μπορεί να τα παίρνει για να βάζει καλούς βαθμούς (δεν έχει γίνει??). 

Όμως, όσως αφορά την επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία πρέπει να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. Ναι μεν πρόσβαση στην γνώση για όλους (μέσω σωστών δημοσίων ιδρυμάτων) αλλά παράλληλα να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σε όσους θέλουν κάτι διαφορετικό να το δοκιμάσουν. Όμως όλα πρέπει να γίνουν με κάποιος αξιοκρατικούς κανόνες. 
Για παράδειγμα, για να διδάξει κάποιος σε πανεπιστήμιο πρέπει να έχει διδακτορικό και Χ δημοσιεύσεις? Το ίδιο να γίνεται και στο ιδιωτικό. Κανόνες μπορούν να μπουν, θέληση πρέπει να υπάρχει.

Δείτε τα *σοβαρά* ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού πόσο εύκολα σε πετάνε έξω αν δεν διαβάζεις και δεν κάνεις αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις σαν φοιτητής! Υπάρχει παράλληλα και η επιλογή να παρατήσεις την σχολή που διάλεξες γιατί κατάλαβες ότι δεν ήταν αυτό που θέλεις και να πας σε κάποια άλλη. + ότι πάρα πολλοί παίρνουν υποτροφίες - π.χ ελάχιστοί Έλληνες πληρώνουν για bachelor UK λόγω DFE  :: 


Για να μην το τραβάω άλλο (είναι και αργά και πρέπει να κοιμηθούμε κιόλας) πιστεύω ότι η συνύπαρξη δημοσίων και ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων είναι δυνατή αλλά αφού πρώτα ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΟΥΝ τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια και εξεταστούν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ οι κανόνες και το πλαίσιο λειτουργίας των ιδιωτικών. 

 ::  *Το θέμα είναι αυτοί που βγαίνουν από κάποια σχολή να έχουν γνώσεις αντάξιες του πτυχίου που πήρανε, είτε είναι από ιδιωτικό είτε από δημόσιο!*. Παράλληλα, να υπάρχουν ίσες ευκαιρίες, δηλαδή ας πούμε ένα κατώφλι ευκαιριών για όλους. Αυτό δεν καταργείται με τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια, ΑΝ τα δημόσια δουλέψουν σωστά!


Υ.Γ Να μην μιλήσω για την απατεωνιά του ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ/ΔΟΑΤΑΠ που πρέπει να πληρώσεις τα κερατιάτικα που ζητάει για κάτι που είναι αναγνωρισμένο, για να στο κοιτάξουν και να σου απαντήσουν μετά από μήνες ξυσίματος. Ξεφτίλες...

----------


## xaotikos

> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε είναι ότι το τσάμπα για όλους σημαίνει λιγότερα για αυτούς που τα έχουν περισσότερη ανάγκη και περισσότερα (εστω και λίγα αλλά περιττά) για αυτούς που ΔΕΝ τα έχουν ανάγκη....
> @rg!


+++++++++

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> @ vegos...
> 
> *Loser ψυχολογία είναι να πιστευεις ότι αν επιτρέψεις τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα κλεισουν τα δημόσια.*.. Γιατί τότε φοβασαι ακριβώς αυτό... ότι δεν μπορούν να αντεξουν την συγκριση...
> 
> 
> Μα δεν με απασχολεί η σύγκριση.
> Με απασχολεί ότι το ιδιωτικό = επιχείρηση.
> ...


 Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, για τα πάντα υπάρχουν λύσεις, θέληση να υπάρχει. Και στο δημόσιο μπορούν να τα πάρουν και ίσως πιο εύκολα (ποιος θα τιμωρηθεί?)
Το παν είναι δικλίδες ασφαλείας...εδώ μας χρειάζονται σωστοί νόμοι και ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ τους! ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!



> - υπέρ της αξιολόγησης σε όλα τα επίπέδα, 
> - του ανταγωνισμού ακόμα και αν έχουν ένα μικρό προβάδισμα τα δημόσια,
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ.
> 
> [quote:7fe6d]
> - της αυτοδιαχείσης των ιδρυμάτων απο επαγγελματίες μάνατζερ,


Ο επαγγελματίας manager με τον εκάστοτε διοικητή/πρύτανη/πρόεδρο του κάθε οργανισμού, πάλι με τα ίδια κριτήρια θα προσληφθεί, να είσαι σίγουρος  :: 




> - της διαχείρησης της ερευνας απο τα ίδια τα ιδρύματα μέσω επιδότησης όσων παραγουν ερευνα (και με αντικειμενικα κριτηρια...),


Επίσης συμφωνώ..




> - του ελέγχου στα ιδρύματα (να μπει και ενα ΣΔΟΕ να δούμε τι θα βρει...),


Εδώ κι αν συμφωνώ...




> - της απελευθέρωσης των ΑΕΙ απο την γραφειοκρατεία του δημοσίου που ούτε συνδετήρα δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις χωρίς διαγωνισμό... (αλλά πάλι γίνονται ατασθαλίες βεβαια...)


Εδώ όμως δε συμφωνώ. Αντίθετα, να γίνουν περισσότεροι οι έλεγχοι.
Ξέρεις πόσοι συνδετήρες κλπ αγοράζονται άνευ λόγου και σε τι ποσότητες;
Και δεν κάνω πλάκα....

(ώρα για ύπνο...)[/quote:7fe6d]
+++

----------


## Danimoth

> Το κρατος θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια χαρα καλος διαχειριστης εφοσον υπηρχε η θεληση για κατι τετοιο.


Με τους πολιτικούς που έχουμε αυτό δε θα γίνει ποτέ. Το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι πως θα κλέψουν λεφτά. 
Μερικά από αυτά που θέλουν να περάσουν είναι πολύ τραγικά:

--1,5ν: Πολλοί απο τους φίλους μου δουλεύον παράλληλα με τη σχολή και δεν τα βγάζουν πέρα. Όπως είπε και ο Nefalim στην πρώτη σελίδα άλλωστε. Αυτοί τι θα κάνουν λοιπόν? 1,5ν και μετά σουτ και τι? Δεν είναι λίγο άδικο αυτό για κάποιους? Έχεις να δουλέψεις, να πας στη σχολή να διαβάσεις για αυτήν + να διανύσεις αποστάσεις από το ένα μέχρι το άλλο και πρέπει επιπλέον να ζήσεις. Αν μπορείς να τα κάνεις όλα και να είσαι γαμάτος στη δουλειά σου και να περνάς και όλα τα μαθήματα, ε τότε είσαι γαμάτος και respect, αλλά μαλλον δεν μπορούν όλοι. 

--Κατάργηση της δωρεάν διανομής συγγραμμάτων: Ίδιο με το παραπάνω. Μήπως κάποιοι πάνω να ενισχύσουν ταξικές διαφορές? Λέω εγώ τώρα....

--Εισαγωγή manager στα Πανεπιστήμια: ..ώστε να βγάζουν εργαζόμενους με την ειδικότητα που γουστάρουν αυτοί ώστε να σε έχουν του χεριού τους και αμα δε σου αρέσει να μη μπορείς να κάνεις τπτ. 

- Μετά την 2-3η εξέταση σε ένα μάθημα θα έπρεπε να πληρώνει ο φοιτητής τα έξοδα της εξέτασής του: αυτό δεν το ήξερα βασικά. Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται πολλά σχόλια. 




> Δεν είναι σωστό να καταργείς κοινωνικά κριτήρια μεταγραφών.
> Δεν είναι σωστό να πληρώνεις για τα συγγράματά σου.
> Δεν είναι σωστό να έχεις αλυσίδες μαθημάτων.
> Δεν είναι σωστό να πιέζεις τους φοιτητές να γίνουν πιο γρήγορα άνεργοι.
> Δεν είναι σωστό να δίνεις στους καθηγητές τόση εξουσία (σε κόβω άλλη μια φορά και σχολή τέλος!)
> Η πανεπιστημιακή εκπαίδευση, ότι και να ακούσω σε κάνει καλύτερο άνθρωπο. Και είναι δικαίωμα όλων και υποχρέωση της πολιτείας.
> Και όχι δεν έχω κάτι να προτείνω. Έχω όμως την δυνατότητα να κρίνω αντικειμενικά.


++++++++++




> Αξιολογούσα τον καθηγητή μου, άμα ήταν μπάζο τον έσκιζα, άμα ήταν καλός τον επενούσα, τα μπάζα που είδα στα χρόνια που φοίτησα τα έδιωχνε, δεν τα κράταγε η σχολή για να γίνουν μια μέρα πρύτανεις.


Στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια όμως έχει ένα ερωτηματολόγια για τους καθηγητές αλλά άμα θέλει αυτός την λαμβάνει υπόψη του για τον εαυτό του άρα στην ουσία κάνουμε αξιολόγηση για να λέμε ότι κανουμε. Στο πολύτεχνείο έχουμε ένα καθηγητή ο οποίος είναι ****************************************************************************************** **** και πολύ ****************************** και άμα του πεις και τπτ σε αφήνει για πάντα όπως έχει κάνει με πολλούς. Λοιπόν αν ίσχυε η αξιολόγηση θα είχε πάρει πόδι όμως δεεεν. Οπότε άμα δώσουμε στο Μ@λ@κ@ την δυνατότητα να πετάει έξω μαθητές(γιατί αυτό γίνεται στην ουσία) τότε λυπάμαι... Όπως είπε ο babba όχι τόση πολύ εξουσία στους καθηγητές.


Γενικά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω ρε παιδιά. Όσοι συμφωνείτε είστε μαλλον απομακρυσμένοι από την ελληνική πραγματικότητα. 



*Nefalim++++*

----------


## Nefalim

για μενα τα πραγματα ειναι απλα αγχωνομαι για το μελλον μου και δικαιολογημενα γινεται γιατι ειμαι 21 χρονων και εχω πολλα να δω και να ζησω.δε θελω ομως καποιοι να παιζουν με αυτο. papashark σπουδασες σε ιδιωτικο οπως ειπες οπως και πολλοι αλλοι.απο την στιγμη που δεν εζησες και ζεις το χαλι των αει τει οπως ειναι τωρα δε μπορεις να εκφερεις γνωμη απλα επειδη ειδες ενα ρεπορταζ εκανες συζητηση με ενα φιλο.αηδιαζω με τις γνωσεις που μου παρεχουν τωρα με τους "ΜΑΓΚΕΣ" καθηγητες.αλλα ο νομος αυτος δεν ειναι η λυση η αποφαση πρεπει να παρθει με συναινεση και σκεψη. και οπως λεει ενα παλιο ρητο εσπειρες ανεμουσ θα θερισεις θυελλες. 

και κατι αλλο δεν ανηκω σε καμια παραταξη για να μην γινονται ασκοπες σκεψεις.σκεφτομαι και δρω σαν κανονικος ανθρωπος

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Βλέπω σε έχουν ποτήσει με ταξικό μίσος...
> 
> .....
> 
> .. και όλα τα έκανα, εκτός από το να κατεβαίνω στο πεζοδρόμιο και να φωνάζω για τους Ζαπατίστας...
> 
> 
> ...





> Μου φάίνεται έχουμε πιάσει τα άκρα.
> Έχουμε τα εξής δεδομένα:
> 
> 1) Δημόσια πανεπστήμια (αλλά και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση) όπως είναι τώρα ΔΕΝ είναι δωρεάν και όπου είναι δωρεάν συνήθως η ποιότητα είναι μέτρια.
> 
> 2) ΔΕΝ υπάρχει έλεγχος για την σωστή λειτουργία των καθηγητών και οργάνων των ιδρυμάτων.
> 
> 3) ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν υποδομές (στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό) για να σπουδάσεις όπως θα έπρεπε.
> 
> ...




Αν δεν διαβάσετε τίποτα από όλο το τοπικ τουλάχιστον διαβάστε αυτά. Όποια κι αν είναι η αποψή σας, θα αποκομίσετε κάτι...

----------


## argi

Μάλλον το αντίθετο την περάσαμε, την ξεπεράσαμε, δουλευουμε με αυτά που πήραμε απο τα ΑΕΙ που περάσαμε, και όχι απο χόμπυ αλλά απο ανάγκη να συντηρήσουμε οικογένειες...

Άρα βάλε με τον νου σου ποιος ειναι ρεαλιστής και ποιος περπατά στα σύννεφα... Ποιός είναι μέσα στην πραγματικότητα και ποιος είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας... Γιατί αν για να γίνεις καλύτερος άνθρωπος δεν σου φτάνουν 4+2 χρόνια σπουδες αλλά θες καμια 12αριά κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τα κριτήρια...

Καλύτερος ανθρωπος γίνεσαι μέσα απο την αυτοβελτίωση, την προσπάθεια, την δουλειά, τον κάματο, την κριτικη σκέψη, την παραγωγή και την δημιουργία... 

Όχι μέσα απο αρπα-κόλλα διάβασμα πριν τις εξετάσεις, αποχή απο τις παρακολουθήσεις, αντιγραφή, ελάχιστη προσπάθεια, βύσματα, λούφα, τάβλι, χαζοσυζητήσεις επί παντώς επιστητού μέχρι νωρίς το πρωί, ξύπνημα στις 2 το μεσημερι κλπ... Μια χαρά ανθρωπος θα ήμουνα αν δεν είχα χάσει 4 εξετασστικες απο μ@λ@κίες και ένα χρόνο απο την ζωή μου... 

Αφήστε λοιπόν το παραμυθάκι... Και εγώ τα έκανα κάποια απο αυτά γιατι με επαιρνε... πάντα ήξερα όμως ότι δεν ήταν και το φυσιολογικό να είσαι φοιτητης και να περνάς ένα μάθημα με 2 μέρες διάβασμα και να πηγαίνεις στο πανεπιστήμιο 7-8 ώρες την εβδομάδα και αν... Το πανεπηστήμιο είναι Full time job...

Και βέβαια αν το πανεπιστήμιο δεν ήταν χύμα στο κύμα, δεν θα υπήρχαν καθηγητές σαν αυτόν που περιγράφεις ... αν οι φοιτητές ήταν Φοιτητές και οι καθηγητές δεν θα είχαν άλλο απο το να είναι Καθηγητές... 

Δες τι και αλλιώς, είμαστε τόσο χύμα όσο μας παίρνει να είμαστε... και μας έπαιρνε πολύ και για πολύ καιρό... για αυτό γίναμε τόσο χύμα...

@rg!

----------


## argi

xaotikos+++ (ωραία τα συνόψισες)
freenet ... μια ερώτηση? ποιος είναι χρήσιμος για την κοινωνία στο σύνολο της?




> Αν δεν διαβάσετε τίποτα από όλο το τοπικ τουλάχιστον διαβάστε αυτά. Όποια κι αν είναι η αποψή σας, θα αποκομίσετε κάτι...


Θες μια γνώμη???... οι θεωρίες και οι ιδεολογίες δεν φέρνουν φαί στο πιατο ούτε το δικό σου αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο των παιδιών σου... Μόνο όταν αρχίζεις να δουλευεις πραγματικά για να ζήσεις μπορείς να καταλάβεις πόσο αστεία είναι κάποια απο αυτά που ακούω και γιατί υπάρχει το χάσμα αποψεων ανάμεσα στους 25- και στους 30+... (θα χαρώ να ξανακάνουμε την συζήτηση αυτή καμια 10αριά χρόνια μετά...)

@rg!

----------


## thalexan

> *Loser ψυχολογία είναι να πιστευεις ότι αν επιτρέψεις τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα κλεισουν τα δημόσια.*..
> 
> Γιατί τότε φοβασαι ακριβώς αυτό... ότι δεν μπορούν να αντεξουν την συγκριση...


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Εάν από τη μια το Υπουργείο επιτρέπει τη λειτουργία των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων και από την άλλη βάζει τρικλοποδιά στα δημόσια, αυξάνοντας τον αριθμό των εισακτέων ή υποχρηματοδοτώντας τα, τότε πώς μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ανταγωνισμό με ίσους όρους; 

Μακροχρόνια είμαι βέβαιος ότι το κράτος θα επιδείξει για τη δημόσια παιδεία την ίδια ευαισθησία που επιδεικνύει τώρα για τα προβλήματα του ΕΣΥ...





> - υπέρ της αξιολόγησης σε όλα τα επίπέδα,


Κι εγώ δεδομένου ότι έτσι εξαλείφονται φαινόμενα αυθαιρεσίας.




> - του ανταγωνισμού ακόμα και αν έχουν ένα μικρό προβάδισμα τα δημόσια,


Προσωπικά θεωρώ την έννοια του ανταγωνισμού ασύμβατη με το πνεύμα στο οποίο θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί ένα πανεπιστημιακό ίδρυμα (χωρίς να εννοώ με αυτό ότι δεν θα πρέπει να αποσκοπεί στην αναβάθμιση του επιπέδου του). Γενικά με τον όρο "ανταγωνιστικότητα" έχω πρόβλημα. Περνάει το μήνυμα ότι η πανεπιστημιακή παιδεία υπόκειται στους νόμους της αγοράς.




> - της αυτοδιαχείσης των ιδρυμάτων απο επαγγελματίες μάνατζερ,


Αυτό το σενάριο προσωπικά με φοβίζει, δεδομένης της εικόνας που έχω σχηματίσει για τον "επαγγελματισμό" των managers στο Ελλαδιστάν της αρπαχτής και του Χρηματιστηρίου. Το πέρασμα μιας παρόμοιας νοοτροπίας στον τομέα της πανεπιστημιακής παιδείας θα είναι το λιγότερο καταστροφικό.




> - της διαχείρησης της ερευνας απο τα ίδια τα ιδρύματα μέσω επιδότησης όσων παραγουν ερευνα (και με αντικειμενικα κριτηρια...),


Αυτό δε γίνεται ούτως ή άλλως από την επιτροπή ερευνών;

Όσο για το θέμα των αντικειμενικών κριτηρίων έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Στην παρούσα φάση τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα που επιλέγονται για χρηματοδότηση με κονδύλια της Γενικής Γραμματείας Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας αξιολογούνται από επιτροπές που δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη ανεξάρτητες......





> - του ελέγχου στα ιδρύματα (να μπει και ενα ΣΔΟΕ να δούμε τι θα βρει...),


Αυτό γίνεται και τώρα ούτως ή άλλως από τους οικονομικούς επιθεωρητές και το Ελεγκτικό Συνέδριο (βλ. σκάνδαλο Παντείου). Το λογιστήριο των ΑΕΙ δε λειτουργεί ανεξέλεγκτο και δεν είναι στο χέρι κανενός πανεπιστημιακού φορέα να αποτρέψει λογιστικό έλεγχο.




> - της απελευθέρωσης των ΑΕΙ απο την γραφειοκρατεία του δημοσίου που ούτε συνδετήρα δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις χωρίς διαγωνισμό... (αλλά πάλι γίνονται ατασθαλίες βεβαια...)


Σοβαρό πρόβλημα που προκαλεί μεγάλες χρονικές καθυστερήσεις και σε προσωπικά μου περιστατικά έχει καθυστερήσει το ερευνητικό έργο.




> Και αυτά δεν είναι για να κλεισουν τα δημόσια αλλά για να γίνουν καλύτερα... Ας μην φοβόμαστε την συγκριση εκτός αν είμαστε πεπεισμένοι ότι χωρίς τα κρατικά μονοπωλιακά δεκανίκια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθούν....


Αρκεί τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια να μη μείνουν οικονομικά ανερμάτιστα με το πέρασμα του χρόνου....

----------


## thalexan

> Τι σχέση έχουν οι Managers με τα διδακτορικά και τα ιδιωτικά ?


Δυστυχώς τείνουν να αποκτήσουν και όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω, είναι επικίνδυνο παιχνίδι να εισάγεις στην εκπαίδευση νόμους της αγοράς.




> Ακόμα το τι θα κάνουν στα Ιδιωτικά με τις έρευνες δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου, άμα πάρουν λεφτά από το κράτος τότε ναι να απαιτήσουμε να παράγουν έρευνα, άμα δεν παίρνουν όμως τότε γούστο τους καπέλο τους...


Κακώς. Χωρίς ένα σαφώς καθορισμένο θεσμικό πλαίσιο, ένα ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο θα έχει την ευχέρεια να πατάει πάνω στην αγωνία των φοιτητών για έναν τίτλο, να την εκμεταλλεύεται για προσωπικό συμφέρον (π.χ. πατέντες) και.......... guess what! Ο φοιτητής θα πληρώνει και από πάνω! Με τη λογική αυτή ας αρχίσουμε να ιδρύουμε πανεπιστημιακά παραρτήματα και μέσα στο "The Mall".

Δυστυχώς πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι αυτό το φαινόμενο το έχω παρατηρήσει και σε προγράμματα μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών δημοσίων ΑΕΙ.






> Και άσε για την τσέπη του Κόκκαλη, γιατί είδα πως θησαυρίζουν και τώρα αρκετοί με τις πτυχιακές των παιδιών από τα ΤΕΙ και τα ΑΕΙ.


Ο φοιτητής δεν είναι άβουλο ον. Αν νιώθει ότι είναι αντικείμενο εκμετάλλευσης και έχει τα @@, έχει την επιλογή να σταματήσει την εκμετάλλευση αυτή. Υπάρχει περίπτωση υποψηφίου διδάκτορα που ακολούθησε τη δικαστική οδό.






> Πάλι αγώνες ? Πάλι μαζική επέμβαση ?


Ναι. Αλλα με τρόπο διαφορετικό από αυτόν που πασάρει ο φοιτητοπατέρας που επιδιώκει την προσωπική προβολή.

----------


## gadgetakias

Αλήθεια, το νέο νομοσχέδιο καταργεί την απίστευτη παγκοσμίως πατέντα, οι φοιτητές να ψηφίζουν για τους καθηγητές τους;

Πιο κοματοσκυλιά και συντεχνία δεν υπάρχει από αυτό..  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Αλήθεια, το νέο νομοσχέδιο καταργεί την απίστευτη παγκοσμίως πατέντα, οι φοιτητές να ψηφίζουν για τους καθηγητές τους;
> 
> Πιο κοματοσκυλιά και συντεχνία δεν υπάρχει από αυτό..


Είχα ακούσει από πανεπιστημιακή πηγή στην τηλεόραση ότι, ορισμένοι φοιτητοπατέρες με μπόλικες "κουλούρες" στην αναλυτική βαθμολογία τους, υποστηρίζοντας κάποιον καθηγητή στην εκλογή του στην επόμενη βαθμίδα, γέμιζαν με 10ρια την κατάστασή τους σε ένα εξάμηνο.

Σε ένα τέτοιο καθεστώς αυθαιρεσίας το μέτρο αυτό με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο, καθώς προβλέπει τη συμμετοχή όλων των φοιτητών.

----------


## vangosg

Η παιδεία ένα πράγμα χρειάζεται:

ΛΕΦΤΑ! ΛΕΦΤΑ! ΛΕΦΤΑ!

$$$$$$$$$$$$ ευρώ ότι να είναι!

Κοιτάξτε πόσα δίνουμε για όπλα και πόσα δίνουμε για την παιδεία μας σε σχέση με τον υπόλοιπο ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο....

Αν και δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει επακριβώς όλη την συζήτηση βλέπω σωστά επιχειρήματα και από τις δύο πλευρές. 
Σε πρώτη ανάγνωση φαίνονται σωστά τα επιχειρήματα του φίλου Papashark και όσων υποστηρίζουν τον νέο νόμο: Όχι στους αιώνιους φοιτητές. Μάλιστα, σωστό. Γιατί όμως υπάρχουν αιώνιοι φοιτητές; Μήπως γιατί πρίν δώσουν Πανελλήνιες είχαν κάνει όλα και όλα 10-15 μαθήματα επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού στο σχολείο; (Θυμηθείται οι παλιότεροι τις ώρες του παιδιού Οικιακή οικονομία, Θρησκευτικά και ΣΕΠ). Μήπως γιατί κάποιοι (αν όχι οι περισσότεροι) πέρασαν σε μία σχολή χωρίς καλά καλά να ξέρουν που θα δουλέψουν άμα τελειώσουν; Μήπως γιατί ανακάλυψαν αργά ότι αυτό που σπουδάζουν δεν τους ταιριάζει; Μήπως γιατί έβαλαν στο μηχανογραφικό 200 σχολές και ότι κάτσει; (έτσι έκανα και γω την πρώτη φορά που έδωσα Πανελλήνιες). Μήπως γιατί δεν είχαν οικονομική βοήθεια από τους γονείς τους και αναγκαζόντουσαν να δουλεύουν αντί να διαβάζουν; Μήπως στην τελική γιατί συνειδητοποίησαν ότι σε αυτή την χώρα είναι καλύτερο να είσαι σουβλατζής ή σερβιτόρα σε καφέ παρά να είσαι πτυχιούχος. Π.χ. σπουδάζεις 5 χρόνια στο Πολυτεχνείο και παίρνεις πρώτο μισθό καθαρά 800Ε. Δια 20 μέρες εργασίας τον μήνα πόσο βγαίνει; 40Ε την μέρα. Ρωτήστε τον Αλβανό της γειτονιάς σας πόσο βγάζει στην οικοδομή. 40Ε ο 18άρης ανειδίκευτος και από κει και πέρα μπορεί μεχρι και 60Ε. Η λογική για να σπουδάσει κάποιος είναι ότι μετά από 4-5 χρόνια θα παίρνει καλύτερο μισθό από το να ήταν αγράμματος. Τώρα το έχω κάνει αυτό και όπως έδειξα και παραπάνω παίρνω τον ίδιο μισθό με Αλβανό (χωρίς ρατσιστική διάθεση...). Μήπως να περιμένω 5 χρόνια ακόμα να αποκτήσω εμπειρία για να πάρω ένα αξιοπρεπή μισθό; Μα τότε θα έχει αυξηθεί το κόστος ζωής, θα έχω παντρευτεί, θα έχω παιδιά, σπίτια, ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ, ΜΙΚΑ, ΣΙΚΑ κλπ. Τρέχα γύρευε...
Ουφ! που να απαντούσα και στα υπόλοιπα θέματα... Αφήνω το βήμα στον επόμενο...

----------


## JS

Παιδιά σας έχασα (δεν μπήκα internet χθες)  ::   ::   ::  

Γενικά:
1. Πάνο, δεν σε προτιμάνε οι εταιρίες γιατί το deree έχει καλύτερου επιπέδου μόρφωση/παιδεία αλλά γιατί έχει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ πρακτική μόρφωση. Μαθαίνεις ακριβώς αυτά που χρειάζεσαι. Και οι εταιρίες το γουστάρουν αυτό.
2. Στο παν/μιο μαθαίνεις πιο άχρηστα μαθήματα φαινομενικά απο αυτά που θα σου χρησιμεύσουν (τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου) και πολύ πιο γενικά. Άσε που κανείς δεν σου δίνει το ζουμί και τα βιβλία δεν είναι αποκρυπτογραφημένα όπως των ιδιωτικών. Για εμένα είναι καλό βέβαια αυτό γιατί το βιβλίο δεν το διαβάζεις, το "γράφεις ξανά"  :: 
Σαν διευθυντής όμως εταιρίας και εγώ θα προτιμούσα deerόπαιδο (  ::  ) έναντι παν/κου αν φυσικά τους έκοβε το ίδιο και δεν τον ήθελα για R&D ή functional analysis  :: 
3. Έχω δει τί είναι τα μαθήματα που αναφέρεις...απο deerόπαιδα άλλο τίποτα  ::  Πιο πολύ περιβαντολογία έκανα εγώ απο εσένα  ::   ::   ::  

ΝΑΙ σε νομοσχέδιο, ΟΧΙ στο πρόχειρο αυτό νομοσχέδιο
ΟΧΙ σε άλλες καταλήψεις/παπαριές
ΝΑΙ σε περισσότερα λεφτά στην παιδεία έναντι του στρατού (μέχρι πριν απο 1 χρόνο απο τον στρατό έβγαζα λεφτά και ξέρω).
ΟΧΙ στα κοματόσκυλα στα παν/μια (συμφωνώ στο 10000% σε όσους το ανέφεραν αυτό). Απο το τελευταίο εξαιρείται η Καϊλή  ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Όλες οι αναλύσεις κατά του νόμου ξεκινάνε από την υπόθεση ότι το κράτος δουλευει καλά... και δίκαια.... και προστατευει τον πολίτη και τα δικαιωματα του και ως εκ τουτου είναι καλό να υπάρχει το δημόσιο παντού...

Από την άλλη ο ιδιώτης κυνηγάει στυγνά το κέρδος, δεν κάνει ποτέ καλή δουλειά, γιατί αυτή δεν συνάδει με το κέρδος, και βέβαια θέλει να έχει υποταγμένους εργάτες, ανελεύθερους και αποβλακωμένους σκλάβους στην δούλεψη του....

*ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ...*

Στα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια σήμερα υπάρχει
- Κομματισμός (και μάλιστα του χειρίστου είδους)

- Κακοδιαχείριση σε όλα (thalexan έχω τρέξει πολλά έργα για να ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι ΟΛΕΣ οι επιτροπές ερευνών σε όλα τα ΑΕΙ θα τινάζονταν στον αέρα αν έμπαινε μέσα το ΣΔΟΕ και το ελεγτικό συνέδριο... αλλά επειδή δεν μπορείς να κλείσουν όλα τα ΑΕΙ... κλείνουν τα μάτια...)

- Κακή αξιολόγηση... Οι καθηγητές δεν αξιολογούνται για την δουλειά τους με το σωστό τρόπο, αλλά ούτε και οι φοιτητές γιατί οι σωστές εξετάσεις κοστίζουν πολύ... Άλλο οι εξετάσεις των 10 αμφιθεάτρων και των 1000 ατόμων και άλλο των προφορικα+γραπτα+εργασία ατομική+εργασία ομαδική

- Ανικανότητα για ευελιξία στα προγράμματα σπουδών... Στο deree μπορούσες να πάρεις και μαθηματα απο άλλα γνωστικά αντικείμενα ενώ στο ΑΕΙ καμία τύχη... Για αυτό και πολύ κόσμος φεύγει έξω γιατί μπορεί να συνδυάσει γνωστικά αντικείμενα και να κάνει κάτι που τον ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο... Μηχανικός με ΜΒΑ είναι πολύ παλιό concept έξω και ανακάλυψη της τελευταίας 5ετίας στην Ελλαδίτσα...

- Το είδωλο της κοινωνίας... της λαμογίας, της αρπαχτής, της ελάχιστης προσπαθειας, του ότι φάμε ότι πιούμε και ότι αρπάξουμε...

- Δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές για να υποστηρίξουν τίποτα, μικρά εργαστήρια, ανύπαρκτες εστίες, καμία υποτροφία, μέτρια εστιατόρια και λέσχες (σε αντίθεση βεβαια με τα μια χαρά κυλικεία που έχω δει πολλές φορές... γιατί άραγε?) μικρές βιβλιοθήκες, μικρά κονδύλια που δεν έρχονται ποτέ στην ώρα τους... Μιζέρια σκέτη...

Όταν πιστεψουμε ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε την διαφορά με δουλειά και προσπάθεια και διάθεση για να πετύχουμε τότε δεν θα έχει σημασία αν το πανεπιστήμιο είναι δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό... 

Και τέλος πάντων δοκιμάσαμε την δημόσια παιδεία... άσε να δούμε λίγο και τι μπορεί να κάνει μια ιδιωτική προσπάθεια...

Thalexan αν φοβάσαι την ανταγωνιστικότητα να σου θυμίσω και οι επιστήμονες κάπως κρίνονται (με δημοσιευσεις και εργασίες)... και ο ανταγωνισμός για την έρευνα και τα κονδύλια που όπως φαινεται ξέρεις δεν είναι βελούδινος... Επισημαίνεις όμως κάτι σωστό ... ότι όταν μιλάμε για managers όλοι έχουν τη λαμογια στο μυαλό τους... Αλλά τώρα έχουμε το μίγμα λαμογιά και ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣΥΝΗ... εεε... εγώ θα προτιμήσω τον σχετικό απο τον άσχετο να διευθύνει...

Tελικά το ελληνικό ΑΕΙ σε προετοιμάζει για την ζωή στην Ελλάδα... Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες και περιορισμοί... τα πάντα είναι χύμα και επιτρέπονται αλλα είναι λίγα και ως εκ τουτου μίζερα, καλύτερα να είμαστε ίσοι όλοι στον πάτο, κι αν ζοριστούμε λίγο κάτι θα γίνει με λίγο κομματισμό, λίγο μιλητό, λίγο αντιγραφή, λίγο βύσμα ΟΛΑ γίνονται... 

Και μόλις τελειώνεις πας φαντάρος για να δεις το εργο να συνεχίζεται με το στρατό όπου κυριαρχεί η ίδια μετριότητα, λούφα, αναξιοκρατεία, κομματισμός, διαφθορά και κακοδιαχείριση...

Και μετά βγαίνεις για δουλειά και αναρωτιέσαι τι μπορείς να κάνεις και καταλαβαίνεις ότι η δουλειά δεν βγαίνει ούτε με βύσμα, ούτε με αντιγραφή, ούτε με καταλήψεις...

Γιατι σε όλη την εκπαιδευτική σου ζωή έμαθες τα πάντα εκτός απο αυτά που χρειάζονται για να δουλεψεις... (μάλλον το βλέπουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο JS... αλλά με άλλη διάθεση...)

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αξιολογούσα τον καθηγητή μου, άμα ήταν μπάζο τον έσκιζα, άμα ήταν καλός τον επενούσα, τα μπάζα που είδα στα χρόνια που φοίτησα τα έδιωχνε, δεν τα κράταγε η σχολή για να γίνουν μια μέρα πρύτανεις.
> 
> 
> Στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια όμως έχει ένα ερωτηματολόγια για τους καθηγητές αλλά άμα θέλει αυτός την λαμβάνει υπόψη του για τον εαυτό του άρα στην ουσία κάνουμε αξιολόγηση για να λέμε ότι κανουμε. Στο πολύτεχνείο έχουμε ένα καθηγητή ο οποίος είναι ****************************************************************************************** **** και πολύ ****************************** και άμα του πεις και τπτ σε αφήνει για πάντα όπως έχει κάνει με πολλούς. Λοιπόν αν ίσχυε η αξιολόγηση θα είχε πάρει πόδι όμως δεεεν. Οπότε άμα δώσουμε στο Μ@λ@κ@ την δυνατότητα να πετάει έξω μαθητές(γιατί αυτό γίνεται στην ουσία) τότε λυπάμαι... Όπως είπε ο babba όχι τόση πολύ εξουσία στους καθηγητές.
> 
> 
> Γενικά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω ρε παιδιά. Όσοι συμφωνείτε είστε μαλλον απομακρυσμένοι από την ελληνική πραγματικότητα. 
> ...



Εάν αύριο το πρωί βγάλει η κυβέρνηση ένα νομοσχέδιο που εισάγει την αξιολόγηση των καθηγητών, βάζει ποιοτικά κριτήρια για το πόσους μπορεί να κόψει, και επιτρέπει την απόλυση όσων καθηγητών σκίζουν το θέμα, θέλω να μου πείτε πόσοι θα το δεχθούν :

- Οι καθηγητές θα κατεβούν σε απεργίες
- Οι φοιτητοπατέρες θα μιλούν για κομματικές απολύσεις και θα κατεβούν σε καταλήψεις
- Οι εφημερίδες της αντιπολίτευσης θα κράζουν την κυβέρνηση

Και τι θα γίνει ?

Θα επικρατήσει για ακόμα μια φορά η δημοκρατία και το άσυλο της λαμογιάς στα δημόσια ιδρύματα, το μέτρο δεν θα περάσει, και θα βουλιάξει η τριτοβάθμια δημόσια παιδεία ακόμα πιο πολύ μέσα στο βάλτο...


Οι περισσότεροι που έχουμε πατήσει τα 30+, που έχουμε βγει στο στίβο της βιοπάλης και έχουμε αρχίσει να βλέπουμε τα πράγματα με διαφορετικό πρίσμα, με αυτό της εμπειρίας, βλέπουμε κάποια απλά βασικά πράγματα :

1) Οι αγώνες συνήθως γίνονται για τους αγώνες και μόνο και χωρίς ουσία
2) Τα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ sucks big time (στην πλειονότητα των σχολών)
3) Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές τα ξύνουν απλά γιατί μπορούν (και εκπαιδεύονται στο πως θα τα ξύνουν και αύριο ως εργαζόμενοι, κατά προτίμηση στο δημόσιο όπου το ξύσιμο θεωρείται προσόν)
4) Χρειάζονται βαθιές αλλαγές
5) Φοιτητοπατέρες, Καθηγητές, Εργατοπατέρες, δεν θέλουν τις αλλαγές. Δεν θέλουν ποτέ αλλαγές, παρά μόνο αλλαγή προς το χειρότερο, προς τον βάλτο. Γιατί ? Γιατί απλά όσο χειρότερα, τόσο πιο πολύ δύναμη έχουν για νέους αγώνες....


Πρόχειρο το νομοσχέδιο ? Σίγουρα είναι. 
Το ερώτημα είναι αν είναι προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση και αν εσείς που εξεγήρεστε ως συνήθως σε οποιαδήποτε άλλαγή, έχετε να κάνετε κάποια πρόταση.

Ξαναβάλτε τα πράγματα κάτω και θα δείτε ότι ονειροβατείτε :

 ::  Φοίτηση 1.5 * προβλεπόμενα έτη
Βάλε μια δικλείδα για τους εργαζόμενους, φέρε τα ένσημα σου και πάρε 0.5 παραπάνω χρόνο για κάθε ένσημο.... 
 ::  Στις 4 φορές που κόπηκες πήρες πόδι
Βάλε το δικαίωμα να κάνεις drop το μάθημα ενα-δύο μήνες πριν την εξεταστική. Δεν γίνεται να πας να δίνεις και να κόβεσαι συνέχεια, είτε βλάκας είσαι, είτε τεμπέλης και δεν διαβάζεις. Βάλε και αξιολόγηση στους καθηγητές με τον πέλεκυ της απόλυσης και θα δεις πως σταματάνε τα 90% αποτυχίες... Και ο καθηγητής δεν θα κόβει γιατί έτσι γουστάρει, και ο φοιτητής δεν θα πηγαίνει να γράψει και ό,τι κάτσει.
 ::  Μanagers στις σχολές
Δεν γουστάρετε την λέξη απλά λόγω μ@λ@κισμένης πιπίλας που σας έχουν ποτήσει τα μυαλά. Δεν μπορεί ο καθηγητής της αρχιτεκτονικής, ο γιατρός, ο θεολόγος, να κάνουν διοίκηση. Δεν έχουν την κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση. Χρειάζονται άνθρωποι με πείρα, με τις κατάλληλες βάσεις.
Βάλτε δικλείδες που αρχίζουν και που τελειώνουν τα δικαιώματα των Managers και που της πρυτανείας. Στο εξωτερικό που δουλεύει έτσι το σύστημα, μια χαρά αποδίδει
 ::  Δωρεάν συγγράματα
Ναι πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν, είστε σίγουροι ότι το αλλάζει ο νόμος ? Εγώ εδώ μαζί σας είμαι.
 ::  Ο Δίκαιος αγώνας των Ζαπατίστας και η στήριξη του.
Ρε δεν πάτε να γ@μηθείτε, σταματήστε να τα ξύνετε και κάντε κάτι σωστό, σταματήστε να λεηλατείτε τους τοίχους των σχολών σας με συνθήματα, σταματήστε να λεηλατείτε την ζωή σας και την κοινωνία με ηλίθιους αγώνες μόνο και μόνο για τον αγώνα. Σιχάθηκα να ακούω στην τηλεόραση την σπουδαιότητα του φοιτητικού κινήματος, αντί η ουσία να είναι η αναβάθμιση των σπουδών, ουσία έχει καταντήσει να είναι το νταβαντούρι, η ρέκλα, η αντίδραση, ο συνδικαλισμός, ο αγώνας για τον αγώνα...



Λυπάμαι παλικάρια, αλλά είστε θύματα των φοιτητοπατέρων και των συνδικαλιστών που δεν θέλουν το καλό σας, αλλά το δικό τους.

Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε πόσοι από εσάς τους φοιτητές πάνε σε μαθήματα που δεν έχουν υποχρεωτικές παρουσίες, που δεν πατάνε μόνο για την πρόοδο και την εξεταστική.

Γιατί οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές που έχω γνωρίσει μέχρι σήμερα, δεν πατάνε στις σχολές παραμόνο άμα είναι αναγκασμένοι, έρχεται η εξεταστική τους και πάνε να γράψουν μαθήματα χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει και άμα περάσουν περάσανε, γιατί τα ξύνουν απλά επειδή μπορούν.

Και μπορεί nefalim να πιστεύεις ότι επειδή δεν ήμουν φοιτητής σε δημόσιο δεν έχω λόγο, αλλά με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορώ και εγώ να θεωρώ ότι επειδή είσαι "αμούστακο παιδί" ακόμα, δεν έχεις και εσύ λόγο. Τι να μας πεις για την ζωή που ακόμα δεν έχεις βγει στην Βιοπάλη ? Προφανώς δεν θα σου άρεσε μια τέτοια απάντηση, οπότε πρόσεχε πως απαντάς. Δεν θα απαντήσω τίποτα άλλο σε αυτά που γράφεις, γιατί βλέπω ότι αρέσκε στα συνθήματα και όχι στα επιχειρήματα.

----------


## socrates

Ο Argi ξέρει τι λέει! Θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε έτσι είναι τα πράγματα...

Δυστυχώς το πολιτικό κόστος... δεν επιτρέπει να παρθούν οι αποφάσεις οι οποίες θα έφερναν άμεσες, ουσιαστικές αλλαγές που θα τράνταζαν το πολύ ισχυρό πανεπιστημιακό κατεστημένο... και πάμε βήμα βήμα να αλλάξουμε κάτι που εδώ και καιρό κατά γενική ομολογία ΥΠΟΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ και έχει φτάσει εν'ολίγοις στον ΠΑΤΟ! Από το τίποτα όμως προτιμώ αυτή την αλλαγή έστω και ας είναι αποσπασματική. Τουλάχιστον γκρεμίζεται ένα οχυρό, το άρθρο 16 του Συντάγματος, που για καιρό λειτουργούσε ως άλλοθι για τον μη εναρμονισμό του συστήματος μας με αυτό των άλλων Ευρωπαϊκών Χωρών που ζητούσε η ΕΕ, ανοίγοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο πόρτες ώστε να μπουν άλλοι παίκτες με άλλες ιδέες και αντιλήψεις. Αν μπουν τα σωστά άτομα στις σωστές θέσεις και υποστηριχτούν ανάλογα τότε και μόνο μόνο τότε θα δούμε καλύτερες μέρες στην Παιδεία.

----------


## nuke

εγω πάλι με λύπη μου διαπιστώνω ότι μάλλον δεν έχετε ιδέα για το τι λέει το νομοσχέδιο.. δεν είναι δυνατόν μετά από 8 σελίδες να αναρωτιέστε αν τα συγγράματα είναι δωρεάν! 

κ μην ξεχνάμε ότι κ στο πολυτεχνείο μέσα αμούστακα παιδιά ήταν..

----------


## SpIdr

να κοψουν τα λεφτα απο τους παπαδοκλεφτες και να τα δωσουν στην παιδεια
ουστ  ::

----------


## sotiris

Για άλλη μια φορά σε αυτό το Thread δίνω στον argi +++.

Μιλάει πρακτικά και ρεαλιστικά (το ίδιο κάνει και ο papashark....ίσως με λίγο πιο απότομο ύφος).

Υπάρχει τώρα και η μερίδα των φοιτητών που από την δικιά τους σκοπιά δεν έχουν άδικο σε όλα όσα λένε...αλλά θα τους πρότεινα να προσπαθήσουν για λίγο να δουν τα πράγματα και από την άλλη όψη.

Η (ελεύθερη) αγορά....είναι πολύ σκληρή και όσο πιο προγειωμένος και ρεαλιστής είσαι, τόσο πιο εύκολα θα είναι μετά....

----------


## stevenp

> Δωρεάν συγγράματα
> Ναι πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν, είστε σίγουροι ότι το αλλάζει ο νόμος ? Εγώ εδώ μαζί σας είμαι.


Από το τελικό πόρισμα του Ε.ΣΥ.Π. 



> 8.2 Συγγράμματα
> Το παρόν σύστημα της διανομής ενός και μοναδικού
> συγγράμματος ανά μάθημα έχει στηλιτευτεί ευρύτατα ως
> σπάταλο, αναχρονιστικό και περιοριστικό της διαδικασίας
> μάθησης. Το υπάρχον σύστημα, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, ευθύνεται
> για τη μονοπωλιακή διανομή στους φοιτητές συχνά
> πρόχειρων και παρωχημένων συγγραμμάτων, σε βάρος
> ποιοτικά καλύτερων εναλλακτικών. Σε αντικατάσταση του
> σημερινού συστήματος μια λύση θα ήταν η οργάνωση και
> ...


Μπορείτε να δείτε το πόρισμα εδώ.
(Το link το βρήκα σε forum παράταξης που είναι υπέρ της κατάληψης.)

----------


## sotirisk

Διάβασα όλο το thread.
Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τον thalexan, ο Θανάσης πιστεύω ότι το βλέπει το θέμα από τη σωστή οπτική γωνία.

Δεν διαφωνώ ως προς τα προβλήματα του Πανεπιστημίου.
Είναι πάρα πολλά, δυσεπίλυτα έως αδύνατον να λυθούν.

Ποια είναι η λύση λοιπόν? Να το κλείσουμε και να κάνουμε ιδιωτικά?

Κατ' αρχάς: 
Υπάρχουν κάποια μέτρα τα οποία εγείρουν ερωτήματα:

 ::  Όριο φοίτησης: Αν και δεν συμφωνώ, θεωρώντας ότι το click που κάνει η γραμματέας για κάποιους αιώνιους φοιτητές δεν κοστίζει τίποτα (που αν δεν δίνουν μαθήματα, δεν γίνεται καν το click, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τη φασαρία) έστω ότι εφαρμόζουμε όριο φοίτησης.

Με βάση ποιο κριτήριο το Χημικό Αθηνών (που σπουδάζω) θα έχει το ίδιο όριο φοίτησης με το Τμήμα Οινολογίας του ΤΕΙ Αθηνών. Κοροϊδευόμαστε?
Το χημικό έχει μέσο όρο αποφοίτων 6,8 χρόνια, και η Οινολογία ήταν μια 3τούς φοίτησης σχολή η οποία τραβήχτηκε από τα μαλλιά να γίνει 4τής με τη φούρια που υπήρχε να γίνουν όλα ισότιμα.
Θεωρώ αντισυνταγματικό να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, διότι δεν δίνει ίσα δικαιώματα στους φοιτητές να τελειώσουν τη σχολή.

Μιλάω για 2 σχολές στις οποίες έχω περάσει, και δεν αναφέρω καθόλου σχολές για τις οποίες δεν έχω ιδία άποψη, παρ'όλ'αυτά θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα υπάρχει γενικότερα. 

 ::  Ιδιωτική Δευτεροβάθμια Παιδεία:
Έχοντας τελειώσει Ιδιωτικό σχολείο, να πω απλά την εμπειρία μου:
Υπάρχουν λοιπόν σχολεία, τα οποία έχουν πραγματικά δύσκολο επίπεδο (π.χ. Κολλέγιο Αθηνών, Αρσάκειο κλπ.). Δηλαδή για να βγάλεις καλό βαθμό, πρέπει να σκιστείς, γιατί οι καθηγητές βαθμολογούν αξιοκρατικά.
Υπάρχουν και ιδιωτικά σχολεία, που βγάζεις ψηλό βαθμό ή περνάς την τάξη, ακόμη κι αν το IQ σου είναι χαμηλότερο της ριγέ ζέβρας της Αφρικής. Ακόμη όμως και στην πρώτη περίπτωση, στα πιο δύσκολα ιδιωτικά, ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Δηλαδή υπάρχει δυσκολία ως προς το βαθμό 20, και ευκολία ως προς το 10. Άρα περνάνε όλοι.
Κάπως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και στα δημόσια σχολεία, με τη διαφορά ότι υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις μαθητών που κόβονται (παρ'όλη τη προσπάθεια να μην κόβεται κανένας). Στο ιδιωτικό, αν κοπεί ο μαθητής, θα τον αλλάξουν σχολείο, με συνέπεια απώλεια $$$. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και διακυμάνσεις και στα δημόσια σχολεία, λογικό άλλωστε και αυτό.

 ::  Για τα Πανεπιστήμια τώρα: 
Στα δημόσια Πανεπιστήμια, πηγαίνουν συνήθως όσοι έχουν κάποια ευχέρεια με τα μαθήματα, διαβάζουν και ασχολούνται με το σχολείο. Υπάρχουν και εκεί σαφείς διακυμάνσεις με βάση τον βαθμό εισαγωγής της κάθε σχολής. Μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα του συστήματος, είναι ότι "θεωρείται" αξιοκρατικό (αξιοκρατικό = έχεις τις ίδιες πιθανότητες να αδικηθείς με το γείτονά σου στη βαθμολόγηση). 
Τι θα φέρει η εισαγωγή της ιδιωτικής παιδείας? 
Αρχικά πιστεύω ότι όλα τα παρα-ιδρύματα που υπάρχουν σήμερα (και μη μου συγκρίνει κανείς δυσκολία deree και σχολής Θετικών Επιστημών, τουλάχιστον για Αθήνα, γιατί θα πέσω κάτω από τα γέλια, γνωρίζοντας άτομα που βρίσκονται deree και η γνώση τους στο διαφορικό λογισμό είναι εφάμιλλη της γνώσης μου στη σεξουαλική διαπαιδαγώγιση του μοναχικού Κοάλα της Αδελαϊδας) θα αναβαθμιστούν, δίχως αιτία και αφορμή. 
Το ότι αναγνωρίζονται περισσότερα μαθήματα από τα παρα-ιδρύματα έναντι των ΑΕΙ από ξένα Πανεπιστήμια δεν μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση, γνωρίζοντας τη βιομηχανία της Παιδείας σε αυτές τις χώρες. 

Αναμένεται, με την πάροδο των ετών, όταν ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ οι φοιτητές που μπαίνουν στα ιδιωτικά να είναι οι αποτυχημένοι των Πανελληνίων εξετάσεων, να ανέβουν και αυτά σε επίπεδο, και να προσεγγίσουν ή/και να ξεπεράσουν αυτό των σημερινών ΑΕΙ, με την προϋπόθεση ότι τα ΑΕΙ τα αφήνουμε όπως είναι χωρίς να τα ενισχύουμε καθόλου, όπου ενίσχυση = $$$ από το ΑΕΠ, και όχι ηλίθια κοντόφθαλμα μέτρα - όντας η γενιά του Αρσένη και του Κάτσε Καλά Γεράσιμε, έχοντας δώσει ΘΡΗΣΚΕΥΤΙΚΑ για Πανελλήνιες, έχω μια ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία ως προς τα ηλίθια μέτρα που ο κάθε ηλίθιος και ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ πολιτικός προτείνει, με το εξίσου ηλίθιο και ΑΣΧΕΤΟ μπλε/πράσινο ή άλλης χρωματικής χροιάς επιτελείο του.

Και μια παρατήρηση: Υπάρχει περίπτωση σε Ιδιωτικό ΑΕΙ να επικρατήσει ο καθηγητής που βάζει δύσκολα θέματα και σκίζει τους φοιτητές στις εξετάσεις? Που πρέπει να δώσεις 7 και 8 φορές το μάθημα, να το ξέρεις όχι απλά τέλεια αλλά να έχεις σκεφτεί κάθε πιθανή εφαρμογή για να το περάσεις? Μάλλον όχι, διότι ο φοιτητής δεν νοιάζεται απαραίτητα να μάθει, αλλά να τελειώσει.
Και το Πανεπιστήμιο, δίνει κάποιες γενικότερες γνώσεις, οι οποίες θα έπρεπε να βοηθάνε στον τρόπο σκέψης. Δυστυχώς στην πράξη αποδεικνύεται ότι είναι άσκηση απομνημόνευσης διάφορων άσχετων τύπων - εξισώσεων κλπ. και όχι ανάπτυξη κριτικής ικανότητας, αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι, άλλο να το παιδεύεις λίγο και άλλο να σου χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά επειδή ο μπαμπάς πληρώνει  :: 
Και αυτά δεν γίνονται μόνο στην Ελλάδα, και σοβαρά ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού έτσι κινούνται.
Φυσικά αν η εξέταση των φοιτητών είναι γελοία, όχι 4 φορές, αλλά ούτε 1 δεν θα χρειάζεται να δίνουμε, θα το περνάμε με προόδους πριν την εξεταστική και θα τελειώνουμε!

Τώρα επειδή ακούγεται και το άλλο, περί Αμερικής και του εκεί συστήματος παιδείας:
Ναι, σίγουρα υπάρχουν Πανεπιστήμια στην Αμερική που δεν πιάνονται.
Όμως, για τους μη έχοντες υποτροφία, τα δίδακτρα είναι το λιγότερο απαγορευτικά (αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν είχα κοιτάξει από περιέργεια, Harvard, MIT etc. έπαιζαν στα $10.000+ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΗΜΑ). 
Ναι είναι σε άλλο επίπεδο σίγουρα, αλλά δε νομίζω να μπορούμε να δώσουμε πολλοί 40*10.000 = $400.000 σε 4 χρόνια, τουλάχιστον ο δικός μου "μπαμπάς" δεν θα μπορούσε να μου τα δώσει  :: 

Μη έχοντας προσωπική εμπειρία, θεωρώ ότι στην Αμερική υπάρχει σίγουρα καλύτερη σχέση επιχείρησης - Πανεπιστημίου, αλλά και μεγάλη ανισότητα λόγω του Ιδιωτικού φορέα. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θέλουμε να έχουμε τέτοιες ανισότητες και στην Ελλάδα, τουλάχιστον δεν θα είναι ως προς το συμφέρον του κοινού ωφέλους. 

Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ, όντας μέσα στην εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία του Πανεπιστημίου, και έχοντας και μια ιδέα του τι γίνεται γύρω μου και σε άλλα Πανεπιστήμια, τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα. 
Κρίσεις και επικρίσεις από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν ιδία άποψη, μάλλον δεν αξίζουν και πολύ. 
Στο Πανεπιστήμιο πάντως δεν με προβλημάτισε ποτέ το Άσυλο, δεν είδα ποτέ να διακινούνται ναρκωτικά, σε αντίθεση με τη γειτονιά μου, που παρ'όλο που δεν υπάρχει άσυλο και που η αστυνομία είναι ελεύθερη να δρα όπως θα έπρεπε, συχνά παρατηρούνται τέτοια φαινόμενα. 
Το Πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο έχει μια ιστορία, ναι μπορεί κάποιες φορές να μην δουλεύει όπως πρέπει (π.χ. η πώληση πειρατικών cd στο Πανεπιστήμιο είναι γελοία), είναι όμως φαινόμενα που μπορεί να τα λύσει μόνο του το Πανεπιστήμιο και δε χρειάζεται τη βοήθεια της BSA στον τομέα. 
Για να επανέλθουμε στο computer-o-κλίμα, όσοι νοιάζονται τόσο πολύ για την πειρατία του Software, ας βάλουν OSS που είναι νόμιμο και δωρεάν, και ας αφήσουν το άσυλο στην ησυχία του  ::

----------


## Nefalim

αμουστακα εισαστε κι εσεις τοτε στο πολυτεχνειο που ριξατε μια δικτατορια. οπως υπερασπιστικατε τα δικαιωματα σας και τις ελευθεριες σας ετσι κι εμεις κανουμε το αντιστοιχο.δεν ειναι το ιδιο βεβαια θιγονται ομως δικα μας συμφεροντα και ελευθεριες. να μετανιωνεις για αυτα που δε κανεις και οχι γι αυτα που κανεις η εκανες. ειμαι 21 και το αιμα μου βραζει το μυαλο μου περνα τοιχους και μακαρι να ειμαι ετσι στο μελλον. εσεις ολοι ηρεμησατε δεν ειστε ετσι εχετε αλλα τρεξιματα. μεγαλωνοντας μεγαλωνουν και τα προβληματα σου. εσεις εχετε τα παιδια σας την δουλεια σας την οικογενεια σας. εμεις εχουμε τα ονειρα μας για ολα αυτα που εσεις ζειτε τωρα με σκοπο να τα ζησουμε καλυτερα.

----------


## aprin

Papashark,μας κοροιδεύεις μου φαίνεται...

Το deree είναι κολλέγιο του κ@λου,μην είσαι και τόσο περήφανος που το έβγαλες,αυτό έγινε γιατί πλήρωνες.Όπως και τα απανταχού ιδιωτικά σχολεία που παραδόξως όσοι τα τελείωνουν έχουν βαθμολογίες 18 και άνω(μα όλοι αστέρια είναι; :: 
Έχω πολλούς φίλους εκεί πέρα,καμιά φορά γελάμε με το επίπεδο που ισχυρίζεσαι ότι είναι ανώτερο.Τώρα το"δεν ασχολήθηκα να δώσω πανελλήνιες" είναι ένα τυπικό κόμπλεξ που συναντώ συχνά πυκνά στις συναναστροφές μου.Άνθρωποι αγράμματοι,μόλις τους λέω ότι τελείωσα φυσικός μου λένε "Και τι θα κάνεις,θα γίνεις πιτσαδόρος?" επειδή αυτοί δεν έπαιρναν τα γράμματα κι έγιναν μαστόρια (κανένα υποννοούμενο για τον λάδο,βγάζουν περισσότερα λεφτά από όλους μας..)
Φυσικά το να δώσεις ένα μάθημα πάνω από 4 φορές μου έχει συμβεί κι εμένα,αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι είμαι στούρνος.Υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες που συμβάλουν σε αυτό,καθηγητές,συγκυρίες κτλ..
Εφ'όσον *δεν* έχεις περάσει από φοιτητικά έδρανα (και μη μου πεις deree πάλι...) απορώ γιατί είσαι τόσο κάθετος στις απόψεις σου,μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται στα Πανεπιστημιακά Ιδρύματα,από που προκύπτουν τα συμπεράσματά σου;

Καλό θα ήταν να έχεις μια γνώση επί του θέματος,πριν κάνεις οποιοδήποτε ποστ,και πριν συμφωνήσεις μπαμ-μπαμ σε όσα λέει το κατάπτυστο πλαίσιο νόμου.

ΥΓ.Στο deree,που τόσο πολύ εξυψώνεις,ορθογραφία δεν κάνατε;Ή ήταν για τους χαζούς αιώνιους των Πανεπιστημίων;
ΥΓ.Εγώ τη σχολή την τελείωσα στα 5 χρόνια,σε περίπτωση που νομίζεις ότι ανήκω κι εγώ στην κατηγορία των "παράσιτων".
ΥΓ.Συγχωρεσέ με για το επιθετικό ύφος,αλλά όλα έχουν ένα όριο.

----------


## argi

Eγώ λέω κάτι άλλο, ξεχάστε στο deree που και καλά είναι πόλος έλξης των αποτυχημένων λεφτάδων (πράγμα που δεν ισχύει, απλά βολευει να βλέπουμε έτσι την κατάσταση για να ελαφραίνουμε τα χάλια μας.... ΄"είμαστε σε όλα χάλια αλλά μας έμεινε η ροκιά...")

Στο μεταπτυχιακό που έκανε ο αδελφός μου στην Αγγλία τελείωσαν (σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο) μόνο το 60% παρότι που όλοι πληρωσαν... Γιατί γιατί δεν τα καταφεραν να τελειώσουν... κάποιοι κόπηκαν στα μαθήματα κάποιοι στην διπλωματική... 

Ήταν μ@λ@κες στην Αγγλία που τους κόψανε??? Μάλλον οχι... απλα καταλαβαν ότι αν θες να έχεις κόσμο και επίπεδο δουλειάς πρέπει να έχεις ποιότητα... και ότι δεν είναι αναγκη όποιος πληρώνει να παίρνει πτυχίο αν δεν το αξίζει... Ας κάνει κάτι άλλο...

Και για όσους λένε ότι οι αιώνιοι φοιτητές δεν κοστίζουν, ο αιώνιος είναι μια χαμένη πρόβλεψη... είναι υπαρκτός προυπολογισμός... Όταν χρωστάνε το μάθημα 500 άτομα ότνα πας να κάνεις εξετάσεις το κάνεις για προβλεψη 500 ατόμων ... αν έχρουν 100 πάλι εσύ πρέπει να εχεις βρει επιτηρητές για 500, αμφιθέατρα για 500, κονδύλια για γραμματείς, διοικητικό προσωπικό κλπ για 500... 

Γιατί το πανεπηστήμιο θεωρεί ότι αυτοί οι 500 είναι ενεργή δύναμη,.... Φαντάζεσαι να πας να δωσεις εξετάσεις και να μην δώσεις γιατί δεν υπάρχουν θέματα... εεε... τα θέματα θα υπάρχουν και αν δεν πας να δωσεις....

Για να καταλαβουμε τι θα πει διαχειριση κ.κ.Μηχανικοί...

Και δυστυχώς πολλά κονδύλια μοιράζονται όχι με τον αριθμό των "πραγματικών" φοιτητών αλλά με αυτών που είναι στις καταστασεις... Και κάποιος δεν περνει τα χρήματα που του αναλογούν γιατί κάποιος αλλος χαβαλες είναι στην ίδια μοιρα...

Άσε που όλοι αυτοί οι αιώνιοι φοιτητές αν σταματούσαν να είναι φοιτητές και μπαιναν στην παραγωγή θα πληρώναν και κανα ένσημο, θα συνεισφέραν και στο κοινωνικο σύνολο...

Κι όποιος την πεφτει στον papa για το deree ας τα ακούσει και απο κάποιον που πήγε σε Σχολή θετικών επιστημών (Φυσικό Θεσσαλονικής) (με μέσο όρο αποφοιτησης τα 6,1 χρόνια... γιατί?γιατί είχαμε μητρώα απο ανρθώπους που ήταν πάνω απο 20 χρόνια φοιτητές...) έκανε μεταπτυχιακό και διδακτορικό στην ελλάδα και είδε πάρα πολλά 15 χρόνια... ακόμα και διοικητικά των ΑΕΙ...
Kαι με εξαιρεση το φανταρικό δούλευα συνέχεια από το 2ο εξάμηνο στο προπτυχιακό...

Αφήστε λοιπόν τον ψευτο-τσαμπουκα... Στρωθείτε όλοι στο διάβασμα και κοιτάχτε να κάνετε κάτι χρησιξο... Ο πραγματικός αγώνας είναι να φτιάχνεις όχι να ζητάς να σου δίνουν συνέχεια....

Γιατί έχοντας μάθει συνέχεια να ζητάς και να σου δίνοουν με "αγώνες" του Κ8λου τελικά καταλήγεις τα μόνα "όνειρα σας" να είναι μια θέση στο Δημόσιο.... Κρίμα τα όνειρα... κι έλα σε 5 χρόνια να τα ξαναπούμε...

_"χούντα δεν περάσαμε, μα ούτε ελευθερία, 
αντάρτες της πορδής με τα λεφτά του μπαμπα... (της μεταπολίτευσης καημένη γενία...) Άσωτος Υιος... Ν.Πορτοκαλογλου"_

@rg! 
[/img]

----------


## Nefalim

το deere ηταν απλα ενα παραδειγμα ιδιωτικης σχολης στην ελλαδα η οποια εχει καποια αναγνωριση και φημη.δεν το αναφερουμε λογω του papashark ας ληξει το θεμα αυτο. κανεις δεν ονειρευτηκε να μπει στο δημοσιο και προσωπικα ποτε δε θα θελα να μπω μεσα στα (σκατα=δημοσιο). θελω να γινω καταξιωμενος στον κλαδο που ειμαι και οχι να κανω καποια αρπαχτη και ζησαμε εμεις καλα και αυτοι καλυτερα. κανεις δεν ειπε οτι δε διαβαζει κι εγω ο ιδιος καταδικαζω τα ατομα που ειναι αιωνιοι φοιτητες γιατι ειναι οτι χειροτερο μπορεις να κανεις. απλα το ζουμι τησ υποθεσης ειναι οτι ο νομος αυτος δεν αρκει για να αλλαξουν τα σκηνικα. οτιδηποτε αλλο περα απο αυτο. κι εσεις συμφωνησατε αλλωστε γι αυτο.

----------


## SpIdr

εδω ειναι ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

----------


## ice

να ρωτησω και εγω κατι ισως ασχετο??
γιατι πρεπει να γινονται επεισοδια και ξυλο?

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Iδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια υπάρχουν σε όλη την Ευρώπη, οπώτε ότι και να λέμε εμείς θα γίνουν και στην Ελλάδα.
Ο εύπορος και σήμερα θα το σπουδάσει το καμάρι του στην Αγγλία, Σκωτία κτλ, γιατί να χάνεται τόσο συνάλλαγμα;
Τώρα το θέμα είναι να ενισχύσουν και τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια, πράγμα που δεν κάνει ο νόμος πλαίσιο.
ΥΓ: Η μόνη κατάχρηση του ασύλου που έχει πέσει στην αντίληψή μου είναι τα πειρατικά CDs, τα "κακά" τα βλέπω στους δρόμους να "φίλε, παίζει κανα €;"

ΥΓ2: Η τροποποίηση αποφασίστηκε να γίνει καλοκαιριάτικα, ring any bells; *Τα ΜΜΕ δεν έχουν πει τίποτα για τα γεγονότα*  ::  , αυτό δεν μας προβληματίζει; Mε λύπη μου είδα πρίν λίγο ένα έκτακτο δελτίο στον ALTER που ανέφερε "νεαρούς ταραξίες" να έχουν φέρει τον χαμό στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και να πετάνε αντικείμενα μέσα από το άσυλο. Καμία άλλη κουβεντα. Λες και είναι χούλιγκανς των γηπέδων! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ στις κλίκες των ΜΜΕ.  ::

----------


## paravoid

> γιατι πρεπει να γινονται επεισοδια και ξυλο?


Για τον ίδιο λόγο που έγιναν στον χτεσινό αγώνα...
Τα περισσότερα μέσα ενημέρωσης μιλάνε για "ομάδα νεαρών", όχι για ομάδα φοιτητών.
Το γεγονός ότι οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι που θέλουν να τα σπάνε γιατί το είπε ο μπάμπης ο σουγιάς παραμένουν ασύλληπτοι όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι δεν σημαίνει ότι φταίνε οι φοιτητές.

Και οι γελοίοι που βγαίνουν και θα βγουν και θα πουν ότι φταίει το άσυλο, ας μου απαντήσουν τι έκαναν οι χιλιάδες των αστυνομικών για τους ταραξίες όταν αυτοί κατευθύνονταν από το Σύνταγμα μέχρι τα Εξάρχεια...

Ας ακολουθήσω την μόδα και ας πω πως απλά είναι ανίκανοι (ή κακοπληρωμένοι και απεργοί όπως λένε μερικοί άλλοι), και ότι δεν ήταν πολιτική κίνηση...

----------


## Redlance

Παιδιά το θέμα είναι σφαιρικό και άκρως σημαντικό. Αφορά την Παιδεία και όχι απλά την Εκπαίδευση. Το παρών νομοσχέδιο δε βελτιώνει τα πράγματα, οξύνει το θέμα του χάσματος των "κοινωνικών τάξεων" (αν δεν έχεις λεφτά να πληρώσεις-πτυχίο μόνο στα όνειρα) και καλά να ήταν μόνο το πτυχίο... εδώ μιλάμε για γενική επιμόρφωση, διεύρυνση του πνευματικού ορίζοντα όπως προαναφέρθηκε. Η κατάσταση στη χώρα μας είναι όντως τραγική και χρειάζεται επιγόντως αλλαγές. Γιατί όμως να δεχτείς προχειρότητες που όχι μόνο δε λύνουν αλλά οξύνουν το πρόβλημα? Να κάτσουν να συζητήσουν και να πάρουν ουσιώδεις και γιατί όχι και σκληρές αποφάσεις με διευκρινίσεις για ειδικά και λεπτά θέματα όπως οικονομικά ή προσωπικά - απρόσμενα. ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΝΤΟΥΚΟΥ. Θέλουμε ολοκληρωμένα σχέδια κι όχι αλλαγή για να μη βαριόμαστε... Το παρομοιάζω με το " όχι αγώνα για τον αγώνα " όπως προαναφέρθηκε (αν όντως έτσι γίνεται αρκετές φορές) ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ... 
ΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΡΙΖΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ (από την αρχή και στα θεμέλια της ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑΣ... το Δημοτικό....μέχρι και την ΤΡΙΤΟΒΑΘΜΕΙΑ) ΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΝΟΛΟΥ.

----------


## deninho

Δεν θα πω πολλά. Πρώτα από όλα είμαι στο πρώτο έτος, στο Φυσικό Αθήνας. Γίνεται όλη αυτή η συζήτηση και ο αναβρασμός, οι καταλήψεις και οι πορείες, για ένα νομοσχέδιο που δεν έχει καν ανακοινωθεί; Γιατί, μετά από ένα μικρό ψάξιμο, ανακλάλυψα ότι θα ανακοινωθεί μέσα στο μήνα. Αν κάποιος έχει το νομοσχέδιο αυτό θα τον παρακαλούσα να μου το ΄δωσει. Το νομοσχέδιο όμως, και όχι τι είπαν οι "σοφοί" ή τι φαντάζονται οι διάφοροι. Εαν υπάρχει απάντηση σε αυτό νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση μπορεί να συνεχιστεί, ειδάλλως είναι άτοπη


ΥΓ Πέρα από τις καταλήψεις, εγώ τι φταίω που θα πρέπει να κάτσω να διαβάσω μόνος μου Φυσική ΙΙ, επειδή κάποιοι @@ες αποφασίσανε να χτίσουν την πόρτα του ΙΕΣΕ (επειδή τάχα μου συνεργάζεται με το ΝΑΤΟ), και αντιδρούν οι καθηγητές;;;

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Φίλε, deninho έχεις δίκιο.
Ο νόμος πλαίσιο θα ανακοινωθεί και θα τον ψηφίσει η βουλή σε 2 το πολύ μέρες.
Αλλά τότε εμείς θα είμαστε για μπάνια, τον Σεμπτέμβρη πάλι θα δίνεις Φυσική ΙΙΙ, οπότε άστο καλύτερα...
Από Νοέμβρη βλέπουμε αν θα αντιδράσουμε για τον νόμο...
Ρίξε μια ματιά σε παρακαλώ *ΕΔΩ* και γενικότερα:
http://www.edopolytexneio.org

ΕDIT: Και μην ξεχνάς ότι για την Φυσική ΙΙ που διαβάζεις ο 2ος Τόμος του Thomas Young κάνει 70€ και την Φυσική x , x > 2 μάλλον θα την πληρώσεις μόνος σου...

----------


## pantdimi

γιατι να καταργηθεί το ασυλο ρε παιδιά που θα κρύβονται μετά οι καημένοι αναρχικοί οταν τους επιτίθονται τα αιμοβόρα ματ!!?
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απαιτούμε από την αστυνομία να φέρεται με ευγένια σε κατάσταση πολέμου!!Κατηγορείς τον αστυνομικό που δείχνει την γροθιά του σε έναν ο οποίος ερχεται με τα παλούκια να του ανοίξει το κεφάλι!!
Τα δικαιώματα των πολιτών τελικά είναι κατι πολύ σχετικό.....
Δεν εχω καμμία σχέση με την αστυνομία και ούτε τους γουστάρω αλλα δεν μπορώ να ακούω και τις βλακείες των δημοσιογράφων....

----------


## freenet

πατε καλα ρε παιδια?Σορρυ που μιλαω με υφος αλλα εξισωνετε τον θυτη με το θυμα.
Ξερετε τι έγινε σήμερα στην πορεια?Οι μπατσοι επιτέθηκαν με μενος εναντια ολων και ψεκαζαν τον κοσμο.Εγκλωβισαν κοσμο στο πολυτεχνειο και τραυματισαν πολύ κοσμο.
Και ολα αυτα υστερα απο τις προτροπες του υπουργου προς τους πραιτωριανους του κρατους για να ειναι σκληροτεροι.
Μιλαμε οτι η αστυνομια εριξε πολυ ξυλο σημερα εναντιον ΟΛΩΝ ειτε συμμετειχαν στα επεισοδια ειτε οχι και την πληρωσαν. Ετσι απανταει το υπουργειο παιδειας ?
Ελεος τσιμπατε απο τα μμε.Ακομα και δημοσιογραφους εδειραν.Με εκπληξη ακουσα πριν λιγο οτι μερικα μμε ανεδειξαν την απιστευτα σκληρη σταση της αστυνομιας σημερα.

----------


## Unreal

Επειδή και εγώ έχω περάσει απο ανάλογη κατάσταση και έκανα 5+ χρόνια για να τελειώσω το πανεπιστήμιο, καλύτερα να περάσει ο νόμος τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά τους αιώνιους φοιτητές. Τότε νόμιζα ότι περιορίζεται η ελευθερία μου και το καλύτερο τότε ήταν να το τελειώσω "όποτε εγώ θα ήθελα" αλλά καθώς έχουν περάσει τα χρονιά συνειδητοποιώ ότι θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα αν το τελείωνα όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα..

Για το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο δεν θέλω και πολύ για να συμφωνήσω γιατί και σε αυτό το θέμα γίνεται κατάχρηση της ελευθερίας από τους φοιτητές. Όσο το συντομότερο καταλάβουν οι νέοι άνθρωποι ότι τα πανεπιστήμια είναι για μόρφωση και δουλειά και όχι για χαβαλέ , τόσο το καλύτερο για όλους μας.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Κανείς δεν διαφωνεί ότι χρειάζονται αλλαγές.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτές οι αλλαγές δημιουργούν μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα από αυτά που λείπουν γιατί όπως παραδέχεται και ο papa 2 σελίδες πίσω ΔΕΝ υπάρχει καμία πρόβλεψη για δικλείδες ασφαλείας.
Καταργούνται όλες οι κοινωνικές παροχές (μετεγγραφές - συγγράματα)
Στο λύκειο κάνουμε αγώνα να κρατησουμε τα παιδιά στην εκπαίδευση. Τίποτα να μην μάθεις στο πανεπιστήμιο εισαι πολλά επίπεδα πάνω ακόμα και στον τρόπο που μιλάς και σκέφτεσαι από τους άλλους γιατί πολύ απλά και ασυνείδητα καλλιεργείσαι. Μην διώχνετε τα παιδιά από τα σχολεία.
Ακόμα κι αν κάποιος ήταν καραγκιόζης στα 18 του θα πρέπει στα 21 του που σοβαρεύτηκε να μπορεί να συνεχίσει (ή καλύτερα να αρχίσει τις σπουδές του)
Δεν πρέπει να προωθούμε την διαπλοκή μαθητών καθηγητών. Βάλτε ανεξάρτητες επιτροπές με αντικειμενικά κριτήρια (πχ ποσοστό αποτυχίας - warning) να κάνουν την αξιολόγηση.

Εγώ σπούδασα στα Γιάννενα. Δεν έχασα ούτε ώρα από κατάληψη - απεργία.
Μέχρι το 4ο έτος δεν υπήρχαν καν φοιτητικές παρατάξεις στο τμήμα μου (υπήρχαν σε άλλα τμήματα της σχολής) και όλοι κατέβαιναν στο κοινό ψηφοδέλτιο της Φοιτητικής Ανεξάρτητης ΠΑράταξης.
Δεν είχαμε ποτέ κόντρα με κανέναν καθηγητή.
Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είχαμε και τρομερό έργο να δείξουμε, αλλά το μοντέλο δούλευε.
Φέτος ακόμα και η σχολή μου έβαλε λουκέτο. 
Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πολύ σοβαρά.

----------


## JS

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απαιτούμε από την αστυνομία να φέρεται με ευγένια σε κατάσταση πολέμου!!Κατηγορείς τον αστυνομικό που δείχνει την γροθιά του σε έναν ο οποίος ερχεται με τα παλούκια να του ανοίξει το κεφάλι!!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Δεν μιλάς σοβαρά ελπίζω...με την γιαγιά μου συζητούσα σήμερα και με αφόπλισε:
"Ρε Γιάννη (me) τόσα χρόνια λες να μην μπορούσαν να τους πιάσουν τους κωλοπαιδαράδες αν θέλανε ;;; Εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι κάτι άλλο (σ.σ. δικοί τους). "

Ε, ΝΑΙ λοιπόν...μέχρι και η Γιαγιά μου (που έχει ζήσει σε άλλες εποχές, όχι οτι είναι χαζη η γυναίκα). Εσύ (εσείς) ακόμα ;;;;

----------


## erasmospunk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pantdimi
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί απαιτούμε από την αστυνομία να φέρεται με ευγένια σε κατάσταση πολέμου!!Κατηγορείς τον αστυνομικό που δείχνει την γροθιά του σε έναν ο οποίος ερχεται με τα παλούκια να του ανοίξει το κεφάλι!!
> 
> 
>         
> Δεν μιλάς σοβαρά ελπίζω...με την γιαγιά μου συζητούσα σήμερα και με αφόπλισε:
> "Ρε Γιάννη (me) τόσα χρόνια λες να μην μπορούσαν να τους πιάσουν τους κωλοπαιδαράδες αν θέλανε ;;; Εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι κάτι άλλο (σ.σ. δικοί τους). "
> 
> Ε, ΝΑΙ λοιπόν...μέχρι και η Γιαγιά μου (που έχει ζήσει σε άλλες εποχές, όχι οτι είναι χαζη η γυναίκα). Εσύ (εσείς) ακόμα ;;;;


  ::   ::   ::  Χρόνια το φωνάζω: προβοκάτσια!!! Άντε καλούς αγώνες!!!  ::

----------


## JS

Εγώ έχω την λύση...
Να κατέβουμε και εμείς (εκτός κομμάτων) με αεροβόλα και να τους βαράμε (τα κωλόπαιδα) στα πόδια. Τί @*τά CS παίζετε όλη μέρα...
Πατούσα 1 πόντος
Γάμπα 2 πόντοι
Μπούτι 3 πόντοι
Γόνατο 10 πόντοι (immobilizing shot)
Οπουδήποτε αλλού & θανάσιμο πλήγμα : αποκλεισμός (δεν θα τους κάνουμε την χάρη να τους σκοτώσουμε).

Μέσα ;  :: 


Edit:
Α, και όποιος απο δαύτους συλλαμβάνεται να καταδικάζεται δια βίου ως "εξυπηρέτηση πελατών" σε κάποια εφορία. Εκεί να δει πέτρες που θα τρώει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Ωραίος Γιάννη!  ::

----------


## Exoticom

> Δεν μιλάς σοβαρά ελπίζω...με την γιαγιά μου συζητούσα σήμερα και με αφόπλισε: 
> "Ρε Γιάννη (me) τόσα χρόνια λες να μην μπορούσαν να τους πιάσουν τους κωλοπαιδαράδες αν θέλανε ;;; Εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι κάτι άλλο (σ.σ. δικοί τους). "


Α ρε Γιάννη πάλη με πρόλαβες

----------


## vector

> Πατούσα 1 πόντος
> Γάμπα 2 πόντοι
> Μπούτι 3 πόντοι
> Γόνατο 10 πόντοι (immobilizing shot)

----------


## JS

?

Αν είναι κουκουλοφόρος δεν δίνω μία...
Αν είναι ΜΑΤάκιας πάλι τα ίδια (φταίνε γιατί αυτό που κάνουν δεν είναι δουλειά)
Αν είναι άμοιρο παιδάκι και γκλοπιά να έτρωγε θα λυπόμουν.

Τί θες να πεις με την εικόνα όμως γιατί ειλικρινά δεν σε πιάνω  ::

----------


## vector

> ?
> 
> Αν είναι κουκουλοφόρος δεν δίνω μία...
> Αν είναι ΜΑΤάκιας πάλι τα ίδια (φταίνε γιατί αυτό που κάνουν δεν είναι δουλειά)
> Αν είναι άμοιρο παιδάκι και γκλοπιά να έτρωγε θα λυπόμουν.
> 
> Τί θες να πεις με την εικόνα όμως γιατί ειλικρινά δεν σε πιάνω


τιποτα,μια εικονα ειναι απλα..

----------


## JS

ΟΚ, 
δεκτόν απλά με έκανες quote και νόμιζα οτι ήθελες να μου πεις κάτι. 

Αλήθεια τί ακριβώς απο τα 3 είναι (ή κάποιο 4ο).

----------


## vector

εκανα quote γιατι μεχρι να το ποσταρω ειχανε γραψει αλλοι 2...
στο ινετ τη βρηκα πατησα search anarchist and grandmother και μου βγηκε αυτο...

----------


## erasmospunk

> Τί θες να πεις με την εικόνα όμως γιατί ειλικρινά δεν σε πιάνω


οτι κάποιοι κάνουν καλύτερα αυτή τη δουλειά;

----------


## vector

> οτι κάποιοι κάνουν καλύτερα αυτή τη δουλειά;


οπα ρε φιλε τολμας να τη λες στους αστυφυλακες που μας φυλανε απο κλεφτες-βιαστες-δολοφονους-αλβανους-μπινλαντεν-εμπρηστες-παιδεραστες???
εισαι σοβαρος?????

----------


## freenet

ελεος ρε παιδια ο καρλος τζουλιανι ειναι που εκτελεστηκε απο την ιταλικη αστυνομια στη γενοβα.

----------


## papashark

> Papashark,μας κοροιδεύεις μου φαίνεται...
> 
> Το deree είναι κολλέγιο του κ@λου,μην είσαι και τόσο περήφανος που το έβγαλες,αυτό έγινε γιατί πλήρωνες.Όπως και τα απανταχού ιδιωτικά σχολεία που παραδόξως όσοι τα τελείωνουν έχουν βαθμολογίες 18 και άνω(μα όλοι αστέρια είναι;
> Έχω πολλούς φίλους εκεί πέρα,καμιά φορά γελάμε με το επίπεδο που ισχυρίζεσαι ότι είναι ανώτερο.Τώρα το"δεν ασχολήθηκα να δώσω πανελλήνιες" είναι ένα τυπικό κόμπλεξ που συναντώ συχνά πυκνά στις συναναστροφές μου.Άνθρωποι αγράμματοι,μόλις τους λέω ότι τελείωσα φυσικός μου λένε "Και τι θα κάνεις,θα γίνεις πιτσαδόρος?" επειδή αυτοί δεν έπαιρναν τα γράμματα κι έγιναν μαστόρια (κανένα υποννοούμενο για τον λάδο,βγάζουν περισσότερα λεφτά από όλους μας..)
> Φυσικά το να δώσεις ένα μάθημα πάνω από 4 φορές μου έχει συμβεί κι εμένα,αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι είμαι στούρνος.Υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες που συμβάλουν σε αυτό,καθηγητές,συγκυρίες κτλ..
> Εφ'όσον *δεν* έχεις περάσει από φοιτητικά έδρανα (και μη μου πεις deree πάλι...) απορώ γιατί είσαι τόσο κάθετος στις απόψεις σου,μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται στα Πανεπιστημιακά Ιδρύματα,από που προκύπτουν τα συμπεράσματά σου;
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν να έχεις μια γνώση επί του θέματος,πριν κάνεις οποιοδήποτε ποστ,και πριν συμφωνήσεις μπαμ-μπαμ σε όσα λέει το κατάπτυστο πλαίσιο νόμου.
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις προσβολές σου.

Το κατά πόσο του κώλου είναι το deree, φαίνετε από το πόσο ποιό εύκολα σε κάνουν δεκτό για master στο εξωτερικό σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμειο, και όχι με το πόσο κομπλεξαρισμένη είσαστε εδώ πέρα με τα ιδιωτικά.

Φαίνετε και πόσο καλό είναι όταν θα πας να πιάσεις δουλειά, πόσο εύκολα θα ανοίξει η πόρτα για τον απόφοιτο deree και πόσο για αυτόν της αντίστοιχης δημόσιας σχολής.


Και πρόσεξε, μιλάω για τα πτυχία που έχουν να κάνουν με διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων, όχι για υπολογιστές. Σε αυτούς το deree τουλάχιστον παλαιότερα ήταν μάπα, και γι' αυτό αν έλεγες στην αγορά εργασίας ότι έχω πτυχίο Η/Υ από deree σου απαντάγανε κάτι τρέχει στα γύφτικα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πράγματα τώρα είναι λίγο καλύτερα από ότι παλαίοτερα, καθότι επειδή το πτυχίο δεν άξιζε μία, δεν είχαν πολλές συμμετοχές, οπότε η επιλογή ήταν είτε να το καταργήσουν, είτε να το βοηθήσουν αναβαθμίζωντας το. Και όταν λέμε αναβάθμιση δεν εννοούμε όπως αναβαθμίστηκαν τα ΤΕΙ σε ΑΕΙ με ένα κωλόχαρτο (βλέπε νομοσχέδιο) αλλά με αναβάθμιση της ποιότητας της ύλης, τον εμπλουτισμό της, κλπ. 


Στο deree τα πάντα γίνονται στα αγγλικά, δεν υπάρχει κανένα μάθημα στην ελληνική (πλήν του ελληνικού δικαίου νομίζω). Η ορθογραφία μου είναι αποτέλεσμα της εξαίρετης πρωτοβάθμιας και δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα, άμα δεν μάθεις μικρός δεν μαθαίνεις ποτέ. (άσε που άμα δουλεύεις και 12 χρόνια τα πάντα στα αγγλικά, έχεις και καμιά μακροχρόνια σχέση με αλλοδαπή, ξεχνάς και αυτά που ήξερες, ευτυχώς που υπάρχει το φόρουμ του awmn και ξανάρχισα να γράφω ελληνικά).

Πάντως το ότι χτύπησες την ορθογραφία μου ως επιχείρημα, είναι εξαιρετικά "μικρό" εκ μέρους σου, βέβαια κρίνοντας από τις υπόλοιπες προσβολές, δεν περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ έχω την λύση...
> Να κατέβουμε και εμείς (εκτός κομμάτων) με αεροβόλα και να τους βαράμε (τα κωλόπαιδα) στα πόδια. Τί @*τά CS παίζετε όλη μέρα...
> Πατούσα 1 πόντος
> Γάμπα 2 πόντοι
> Μπούτι 3 πόντοι
> Γόνατο 10 πόντοι (immobilizing shot)
> Οπουδήποτε αλλού & θανάσιμο πλήγμα : αποκλεισμός (δεν θα τους κάνουμε την χάρη να τους σκοτώσουμε).
> 
> Μέσα ; 
> ...


Aυτά τα κάναν οι Χρυσαυγήτες και τους τα έσερνε όλος ο κόσμος.

Όταν αύριο θα αρχίσει ο γείτονας να πετάει πέτρες όταν δει να του καίνε το αυτόκινητο, θα τον πουν και αυτόν Χρυσαυγήτη ? Η΄θα τον πουν "αγανακτισμένο πολίτη" (σε κάποιους λίγο μεγαλύτερους πρέπει να τους θυμίζει κάτι).

----------


## vector

μπουκετο,μπουκετο ...

----------


## JS

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς την ιστορία που αναφέρεις αλλά την περιουσία του κοσμάκη θα έπρεπε να μπορεί να την προστατεύει η αστυνομία.
Εδώ γίνεται το αντίθετο (κουκουλοφόροι και αστυνομία = 1 για μένα).
Ευτυχώς που δεν μου επιτρέπουν να οπλοφορώ και ευτυχώς που δεν μου έχουν κάνει κακό (ή σε γνωστό μου). Τότε δεν ξέρω τί θα έκανα...μόνο πέτρες πάντως δεν θα πετούσα...
Δεν εννοώ σε λαμαρίνες/ντουβάρια φυσικά-αυτά ισιώνουν/φτιάχνουν.



Υγ.
Πάντως τα περί CS ήταν ψιλοχαβαλές ...σε ΚΣ δεν μπορώ να βαρέσω κουνούπι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vector

> Υγ.
> Πάντως τα περί CS ήταν ψιλοχαβαλές ...σε ΚΣ δεν μπορώ να βαρέσω κουνούπι


ε το καταλαβαμε,αφου στο cs εισαι για τα μπαζα  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Το γεγονός ότι οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι που θέλουν να τα σπάνε γιατί το είπε ο μπάμπης ο σουγιάς παραμένουν ασύλληπτοι όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι δεν σημαίνει ότι φταίνε οι φοιτητές.


Εεεεεεεεεεεεεε, δεν είπα τίποτα εγώ  ::  
Οκ, πλακίτσα
OnTopic και πάλι: Μην ειρωνεύεστε, τουλάχιστον σεβαστείτε το ότι κάποιοι κατεβαίνουν στους δρόμους για να παλέψουν για κάτι που πιστεύουν. 

Στην κίνα γίνεται το εξής: δηλώνουν οι εργαζόμενοι ότι κάνουν απεργία και τα αιτηματά τους, αλλά πηγαίνουν κανονικά στη δουλειά. Ο εργοδότης όμως τα λαμβάνει υπόψη του. Ξέρετε γιατί? Η φιλοσοφία της ζωής διαφέρει πολύ εκεί. Εδώ όμως είναι ελλάδα, αν δε δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα όλοι σε έχουν γραμμένο στα @@ τους. Λοιπόν, επεισόδια έγιναν και σήμερα και τα κανάλια απλώς είπαν τα πράγματα όπως πάντα κάνουν: λέγοντας ότι τους βολεύει.
"Νεαροί συγκρούστηκαν κλπ..."
Ούτε γιατί ούτε τπτ. Αυτούς τους ενδιαφέρει η τηλεθέαση και συμφέροντα αλλά αυτό είναι ένα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## vector

ακουσα και το εξης απο τους δημοσιορουφιανους: 
-σε καποια φαση αρχισαν οι διαδηλωτες να επιτι8ονται στους δημοσιογραφους,και ακουστηκαν απο τις ντουντουκες:ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ!ΕΛΑΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ!
-Ωστε ηρ8αν οργανωμενοι να επιτε8ουν!!!
Αλλα δε φταινε αυτοι,εμεις φταιμε που μας εχουν κανει τα μυαλα πουρε και τρωμε κα8ε μ@λ@κι@ που μας πλασαρουν

----------


## freenet

> Aυτά τα κάναν οι Χρυσαυγήτες και τους τα έσερνε όλος ο κόσμος.
> 
> Όταν αύριο θα αρχίσει ο γείτονας να πετάει πέτρες όταν δει να του καίνε το αυτόκινητο, θα τον πουν και αυτόν Χρυσαυγήτη ? Η΄θα τον πουν "αγανακτισμένο πολίτη" (σε κάποιους λίγο μεγαλύτερους πρέπει να τους θυμίζει κάτι).


Ο μυθος του μανιακου που καιει αβιαστα τα αυτοκινητα του μικροαστου που κανει το σκατο του παξιμαδι να παρει το mercedes για να του το κατασχει η τραπεζα λιγο αργοτερα.
Πρεπει να σου τονισω οτι οι χρυσαυγιτες σκοτωνουν και μεταναστες και επιτιθενται σε πολιτικους αντιπαλους με στιλετα και οπλα.Μπορω να σου πω περιστατικα απο συμφοιτητες μου που επεσαν θυματα τους.
Οσο για τους αγανακτισμενους πολιτες μην το ζοριζεις, ξερεις κι αν δεν ξερεις πρεπει να μαθεις οτι τετοιοι "αγανακτισμενοι πολιτες" τρεχανε επι αρσενη εξω απο τα σχολεια υπο καταληψη και φωναζαν εναντια στους μαθητες.Μερικοι απο αυτους τους αγανακτισμενους γονεις αποδειχθηκαν υπαλληλοι με φυλλο πορειας...και δεν κανω πλακα.
Είναι οι ίδιοι αγανακτισμένοι που σκυβουν υποτακτικα το κεφαλι και ξεσπαθωνουν την αγανακτηση τους στον καναπε της τηλεορασης.Είναι ο τελειωμενος που πιστευει τον καθε ευαγγελάτο και τον καθε χατζηνικολαου.Αυτος που εξαντλει την αγανακτηση του μεσα σε ανωφελες και ακινδυνες καταστασεις,καταναλωνει χωρις να ξερει γιατι,βριζει οποιον διαφοροποιειται και παλευει, ειναι ικανος να εκτελεσει οποιον απειλησει τα ιδιοκτησιακα του κομπλεξ και κυριως γκρινιαζει και υποφθαλμια οποιον με την αξια του ξεχωριζει και του θυμιζει την μετριοτητα του.
Οσο για τα γεγονοτα σημερα,ελπιζω να μην δουμε εικονες οπως του καρλος με το πτωμα του να ειναι στη μεση του δρομου και τη σφαιρα καρφωμενη στο κεφαλι του.Αν και δεν ειναι οι ιδιες συνθηκες σημερα η αστυνομια ξεπερασε τον εαυτο της.Τα ανοιγμενα κεφαλια ηταν πολλά όπως και η οργη του κοσμου που για μια ακομα φορα η εξουσια τους εστειλε τα ματ για συζητήσεις....

----------


## vector

εχω δει δυο στενα πανω απο τη πορεια να βγαινουν οι ασφαλιτες απο τη κλουβα με μεταλ μπλουζες σκουλαρικια καρφια μαλλια κτλ!

----------


## paravoid

> εχω δει δυο στενα πανω απο τη πορεια να βγαινουν οι ασφαλιτες απο τη κλουβα με μεταλ μπλουζες σκουλαρικια καρφια μαλλια κτλ!


Ανάλογη φάση δίπλα από το σπίτι μου (κοντά στην Πλατεία Πρωτομαγιάς, απέναντι από τον λόφο του Στρέφη):
Καμμιά 20αριά "αναρχικοί", φασαρίες, κακό. Σκάνε τα περιπολικά, τους πλησιάζουν και από τα μπαλκόνια φάνηκε να δείχνουν ασφαλίτικες ταυτότητες και οι αστυνομικοί να συνεργάζονται μαζί τους...

Οι "undercover" στην Ελλάδα είναι τόσο καλοί που μπαίνουν στο πετσί του ρόλου  ::

----------


## papashark

> Aυτά τα κάναν οι Χρυσαυγήτες και τους τα έσερνε όλος ο κόσμος.
> 
> Όταν αύριο θα αρχίσει ο γείτονας να πετάει πέτρες όταν δει να του καίνε το αυτόκινητο, θα τον πουν και αυτόν Χρυσαυγήτη ? Η΄θα τον πουν "αγανακτισμένο πολίτη" (σε κάποιους λίγο μεγαλύτερους πρέπει να τους θυμίζει κάτι).
> 
> 
> Ο μυθος του μανιακου που καιει αβιαστα τα αυτοκινητα του μικροαστου που κανει το σκατο του παξιμαδι να παρει το mercedes για να του το κατασχει η τραπεζα λιγο αργοτερα.


Μύθος ?

Μικροαστός ?

Θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσε για την μνησίκακη σου τοποθέτηση.
Εάν θέλει να έχει Mercedes καλά κάνει και θέλει, και δεν έχει κανένας δικαίωμα να τον ειρωνεύετε, και πολύ περισσότερο δεν έχει δικαίωμα να του το καίει.

Και ναι, κάτι @@ είναι που καίνε τα αυτοκίνητα του κοσμάκι, και κάτι μ@λ@κες που τους υπερασπίζοντε μιλώντας για αδικημένα παιδιά, και ταραγμένη νεολαία (βλέπε τον όπως ακούγετε πλουσιώτερο έλληνα εν Ελλάδι, Κώστα Λαλιώτη). 

Ακόμα και εσύ τώρα εμμέσος τους υπερασπίζεσε.





> Πρεπει να σου τονισω οτι οι χρυσαυγιτες σκοτωνουν και μεταναστες και επιτιθενται σε πολιτικους αντιπαλους με στιλετα και οπλα.Μπορω να σου πω περιστατικα απο συμφοιτητες μου που επεσαν θυματα τους.
> Οσο για τους αγανακτισμενους πολιτες μην το ζοριζεις, ξερεις κι αν δεν ξερεις πρεπει να μαθεις οτι τετοιοι "αγανακτισμενοι πολιτες" τρεχανε επι αρσενη εξω απο τα σχολεια υπο καταληψη και φωναζαν εναντια στους μαθητες.Μερικοι απο αυτους τους αγανακτισμενους γονεις αποδειχθηκαν υπαλληλοι με φυλλο πορειας...και δεν κανω πλακα.
> Είναι οι ίδιοι αγανακτισμένοι που σκυβουν υποτακτικα το κεφαλι και ξεσπαθωνουν την αγανακτηση τους στον καναπε της τηλεορασης.Είναι ο τελειωμενος που πιστευει τον καθε ευαγγελάτο και τον καθε χατζηνικολαου.Αυτος που εξαντλει την αγανακτηση του μεσα σε ανωφελες και ακινδυνες καταστασεις,καταναλωνει χωρις να ξερει γιατι,βριζει οποιον διαφοροποιειται και παλευει, ειναι ικανος να εκτελεσει οποιον απειλησει τα ιδιοκτησιακα του κομπλεξ και κυριως γκρινιαζει και υποφθαλμια οποιον με την αξια του ξεχωριζει και του θυμιζει την μετριοτητα του.
> Οσο για τα γεγονοτα σημερα,ελπιζω να μην δουμε εικονες οπως του καρλος με το πτωμα του να ειναι στη μεση του δρομου και τη σφαιρα καρφωμενη στο κεφαλι του.Αν και δεν ειναι οι ιδιες συνθηκες σημερα η αστυνομια ξεπερασε τον εαυτο της.Τα ανοιγμενα κεφαλια ηταν πολλά όπως και η οργη του κοσμου που για μια ακομα φορα η εξουσια τους εστειλε τα ματ για συζητήσεις....


Σιγά με την αστυνομία, μια ζωή στο παράπονο, το δόγμα Μαρκάτου τελείωσε στην καμένη βιβλιοθήκη του Πολυτεχνείου. "ας αφήσουμε τα παιδιά να ηρεμήσουν ύσηχα"...

Ποιό πολύ ξύλο πρέπει να πέφτει, και μερικές πλαστικές σφαίρες για να καταλαβαίνει η μανά τους που ήταν πριν.

Έχω πάει και εγώ σε πορείες, (αριστερή γκόμενα βλέπεις), έχει πέσει και ξύλο, ποτέ δεν έφαγα ούτε μία από τα ΜΑΤ. Πήγαινα και γήπεδο, στην 7, και εκεί ξύλο μέσα έξω, ποτέ δεν τις έφαγα χωρίς να φταίω. Όταν κάναμε ντου στο ΜΑΤ και μας έκαναν πέτσικους μετά, δεν έφταιγαν αυτοί, ούτε μιλάγαμε για αστυνομική βία (μόνο κάτι συνθήματα για μπέικον λέγαμε  ::  )

----------


## JS

> εχω δει δυο στενα πανω απο τη πορεια να βγαινουν οι ασφαλιτες απο τη κλουβα με μεταλ μπλουζες σκουλαρικια καρφια μαλλια κτλ!


Για να εισχωρήσουν βρε στους γνωστούς αγνώστους και να τους συλλάβουν επ'αυτοφόρω.
Απλά τόσα χρόνια δεν το πετυχένουν γιατί χάνουν στα trigger questions των τραμπούκων.
Μα πάει ο βλάκας ο ΜΑΤάκιας και απαντάει στην ερώτηση του οργανωμένου:
Ο: Ποιό συγκρότημα metal σου αρέσει ;
Μ: lordi

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> 
> οτι κάποιοι κάνουν καλύτερα αυτή τη δουλειά;
> 
> 
> οπα ρε φιλε τολμας να τη λες στους αστυφυλακες που μας φυλανε απο κλεφτες-βιαστες-δολοφονους-αλβανους-μπινλαντεν-εμπρηστες-παιδεραστες???
> εισαι σοβαρος?????


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Σόρι δεν θα το ξανακάνω

Σήμερα γίναμε μάρτυρες της ωμής βίας από τις δυνάμεις καταστολής που είχε στόχο την διάληση της πορείας και μόνο. Όλα τα άλλα είναι μπούρδες....

Άλλά τώρα θα μας πούν μερικοί οτι καλά κάνουν.... γουατ εβερ

----------


## SpIdr

εγω θα ηθελα απο τα πανεπιστημια να ειναι πιο ανοιχτα στους μαθητες γιατι κανεις δεν αναφερει οτι οποιος πληρωνει καλα τα φροντιστηρια μπαινει και σε καλη σχολη θα επρεπε να μπορουμε ολοι να μπουμε οπου θελουμε και χωρις λεφτα εγω μπηκα στο ΠΑΠΕΙ με τρεις μηνες διαβασμα επειδι ηθελα να φυγω απο το σπιτι μου τπτ αλλο απλως προσεξα σε ποια σχολη θα μπω δεν θα πηγαινα οπου να ναι και οταν ηρθα εδω γιατι ενταξει σε 3μηνες δεν καταφερα να περασω καπου καλυτερα παρατηρησα οτι οι καθηγητες ειναι αδιαφοροι εντελως για τους φοιτητες και ημουν αλλιως συνηθισμενος στα φροντιστηρια που πληρωνα και στο σχολειο γιατι στις επαρχιακες πολεις οι καθηγητες τον λυκειων προσεχουν περισσοτερο τους μαθητες τους 

επισης για παραδειγμα βλεπω παιδια με μεγαλη κλιση στην πληροφορικη αλλα δεν μπορουν να μπουν γιατι τα πανεπιστημια ειναι για λιγους τωρα οποιος βγαλει καλο βαθμο δηλαδη μπαινουν παιδια που δεν ξερουν πως ανοιγει ο υπολογιστης και βγαινουν παιδια που δεν τους ενδιαφερει η εξελιξη αλλα αυτο που μαθαν ετσι στειρο

*η παιδεια εχει προβληματα* και οπως ειναι και τωρα ... φυσικα αυτες οι αλλαγες ειναι χειροτερες γιατι το παιδακι που ειναι απο το χωριο δεν μπορει να παει στην πολη να σπουδασει εκτος αν ψοφισει 4 χρονια στη δουλεια και στο διαβασμα και τπτ αλλο, αλλα και επισης δεν πιστευω οτι αυτος που εγραψε καλα στις πανελληνιες εχει περισσοτερα δικαιοματα απο αυτον που για χψ λογους δεν εγραψε η και για αυτους που βλεπουν την μπουρδελοκατασταση του μαθηματος *λιγοι ειναι οι καθηγητες που ενδιαφερονται* 


και επιτελους ειναι η πρωτη φορα που δεν βαζω το κειμενο στο WORD για να το διορθωσω  ::  παντα ειχα προβλημα στην ορθογραφια μου στην στιξη αλλα οταν εγραψα 15 στην εκθεση το βουλωσανε ολοι  ::

----------


## papashark

Αμα αύριο καταργώταν τελείως η δωρεάν παιδεία, και έλεγαν 3000€ τον χρόνο δίδακτρα, + βιβλία + στέγαση + σύτηση, και άρχιζαν μετά τις εκπτώσεις :

οικογενιακό εισόδημα <30.000 ετησίως => 1500€ δίδακτρα -50% βιβλία -25% σύτηση - 25% στέγαση
οικογενιακό εισόδημα <20.000 ετησίως => 500€ δίδακτρα -75% βιβλία -50% σύτηση -75% στέγαση
οικογενιακό εισόδημα <10.000 ετησίως => 0€ δίδακτρα -100% βιβλία -100% σύτηση -100% στέγαση

Βαθμός απολυτηρίου > 17 => 25% έκπτωση
Βαθμός απολυτηρίου > 18 => 50% έκπτωση
Βαθμός απολυτηρίου > 19 => 75% έκπτωση
Βαθμός απολυτηρίου > 19.5 => 100% έκπτωση

3τεκνη οικογένεια 25%
4τεκνη οικογένεια 50%
5τεκνη οικογένεια 75%
6τεκνη οικογένεια 100%

2 τέκνα φοιτητές 33%
3 τέκνα φοιτητές 66%


Δεν θα είχαμε δωρεάν παιδεία, αλλά επί πληρωμή, με δυνατότητα στους φτωχούς να σπουδάζουν τσάμπα, και στους προνομηούχους να τα σκάνε αφού έχουν.

Θα σας χάλαγε ?

----------


## vector

το 8εμα δεν ειναι να πληρωνει ο πλουσιος πιο πολλα,το 8εμα ειναι να μην πληρωνει κανεις τιποτα

----------


## JS

> Ποιό πολύ ξύλο πρέπει να πέφτει, και μερικές πλαστικές σφαίρες για να καταλαβαίνει η μανά τους που ήταν πριν.


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι και είσαι παράδειγμα αυτού που θέλουν να επιτύχουν οι -συγκεκριμένοι αστυνομικοί-.
Τα 20-30-40-1000 κωλόπαιδα ΕΙΝΑΙ των αστυνομικών (να το πω χοντρά) το άλλοθι για να ρίχνουν ξύλο στους συνταξιούχους.
Εδώ εμφανίστηκαν στην αντιπολεμική πορεία που είχα πάει μέχρι και εγώ !!!
Μην ακούω λοιπόν για αναρχικούς και λοιπές @@ιές. ΔΕΝ είναι αναρχικοί, ΔΕΝ έχουν καμμία σχέση με ιδεολογία ΑΠΛΑ θέλουν να τα σπάνε γιατί μπορούν/δέχονται εντολές/δεν τους πιάνουν/εκτονώνονται/...
Μια απο τα ίδια και τα χουλιγκάνια (περι καταστροφών, γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει απο πού υποκινούνται αυτά τα τσογλάνια).
Πέραν αυτών όμως ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ σπάει περιουσία ΟΠΟΙΟΥΔΗΠΟΤΕ ακόμα και του λαλιώτη πχ είναι κατακριτέος (απο εμένα) και δηλώνει απλά ζήλεια.

----------


## vector

μπα εγω αμα μπορουσα τον λαλιωτη 8α τον εσφαζα στο γονατο...

----------


## papashark

> Μην ακούω λοιπόν για αναρχικούς και λοιπές @@ιές. ΔΕΝ είναι αναρχικοί, ΔΕΝ έχουν καμμία σχέση με ιδεολογία ΑΠΛΑ θέλουν να τα σπάνε γιατί μπορούν/δέχονται εντολές/δεν τους πιάνουν/εκτονώνονται/...
> Μια απο τα ίδια και τα χουλιγκάνια (περι καταστροφών, γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει απο πού υποκινούνται αυτά τα τσογλάνια).
> Πέραν αυτών όμως ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ σπάει περιουσία ΟΠΟΙΟΥΔΗΠΟΤΕ ακόμα και του λαλιώτη πχ είναι κατακριτέος (απο εμένα) και δηλώνει απλά ζήλεια.


Eίναι αναρχικοί, σπάνε με ιδεολογία (ο Θεός να την κάνει).

Απλά βολεύει την αστυνομία, γιατί όταν πάνε και κάνουν φασαρίες στην αντιπολεμική διαδήλωση, τότε εσύ ο απλός πολίτης δεν θα ξαναπάς στην επόμενη φορά, αυτό θέλουν να κάνουν και αυτό πετυχένουν αφήνοντας τους ανεξέλεκτους.


Δεν είδα όμως και τους φοιτητές να ζητάνε την άρση του ασύλου για να μπει μέσα η αστυνομία να τους μαζέψει.

Από την μία τους κρύβουν από την άλλη δεν τους θέλουν...

Κάπου μπερδεύονται  ::  


Στην ίδια μοίρα αστυνομικοί, φοιτητές και καθηγητές είναι, όλοι την δουλειά τους κάνουν.






> μπα εγω αμα μπορουσα τον λαλιωτη 8α τον εσφαζα στο γονατο...


Και εγώ το ίδιο, σαν το κοτόπουλου, που του κόβεις το κεφάλι και τρέχει μόνο του
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

καλα σόρι ρε παπασάρκ αλλά τώρα δεν πληρώνουμε; Έλεος πια με αυτές τις νεοφιλεύθερες μ...

Τα είδαμε και στην πράξη.

----------


## JS

> Απλά βολεύει την αστυνομία, γιατί όταν πάνε και κάνουν φασαρίες στην αντιπολεμική διαδήλωση, τότε εσύ ο απλός πολίτης δεν θα ξαναπάς στην επόμενη φορά, αυτό θέλουν να κάνουν και αυτό πετυχένουν αφήνοντας τους ανεξέλεκτους.


α, εντάξει...δεν έχεις κάψει όλα τα εγκεφαλικά σου κύτταρα ακόμα απο το πολύ wifi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vector

χαχαχαχα ακουσα ενα ωραιο:
KONTA ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ,ΚΡΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΑ

----------


## papashark

> χαχαχαχα ακουσα ενα ωραιο:
> KONTA ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ,ΚΡΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΑ


Κατά τ' 'αλλα, οι φοιτητές δεν θέλουν τους αναρχικούς, απλά αρέσκονται στα συνθήματα.....

----------


## Neted

Το πιο εμπνευσμένο είναι της Νομικής:

Τους αιώνιους δε διώχνετε με νόμους,
για μια αιωνιότητα θα βγαίνουμε στους δρόμους

----------


## vector

επειδη δεν 8ελω να αποκαλουμαι φοιτητης 8α σου πω και ενα τουρκικο ποιημα:
Οι μέρες είναι μαγικές
όταν μπορούμε και γελάμε δίχως φόβο
όταν δεν έχει θάνατο του πρωινού καφέ η κουβεντούλα
οι μέρες είναι φυλακές
όταν η νύχτα πλημμυρίζει βαθμοφόρους
οι μέρες είναι φυλακές
όταν χτυπάνε κάρτα οι βασανιστές

ο χρόνος είναι μαγικός
όταν δεν κρύβονται χαφιέδες στα ρολόγια
όταν γερνάμε σίγουροι με το κεφάλι στο λαιμό μας
ο χρόνος είναι πανικός
όταν ανοίγουν τα ντοσιέ οι στρατοδίκες
ο χρόνος είναι πανικός
όταν μας ζώνει μια τεράστια διαταγή

η πόλη είναι μαγική
όταν φιλιόμαστε στο πάρκο δίχως φόβο
όταν δεν γίνονται έφοδοι στα καφενεία και στους σινεμάδες
η πόλη είναι ασφυκτική
όταν την πνίγουν τα εθνικά ιδεώδη
η πόλη είναι ασφυκτική
όταν ξυπνάμε με εμβατήρια χακί

Η βίαιη αντίσταση είναι η μόνη ελπίδα
σε μια χώρα δίχως ελπίδα και φωνή

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> χαχαχαχα ακουσα ενα ωραιο:
> KONTA ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ,ΚΡΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΤΡΑ
> 
> 
> Κατά τ' 'αλλα, οι φοιτητές δεν θέλουν τους αναρχικούς, απλά αρέσκονται στα συνθήματα.....


Απλά καμμένοι απ'το μαύρο είναι...

----------


## sotirisk

> Δεν είδα όμως και τους φοιτητές να ζητάνε την άρση του ασύλου για να μπει μέσα η αστυνομία να τους μαζέψει.


Μεγάλο κόλλημα όμως με το Πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο!
Θες να πεις δηλαδή ότι οι κουκουλοφόροι και οι λοιποί καραγκιόζηδες, ζούνε στα Πανεπιστήμια (παρασιτικά) και δεν τους πιάνουνε λόγω του ασύλου?
Τους αγοράζουμε δηλαδή εμείς οι φοιτητές τυρόπιτες για να ζούνε?
Μη λέμε βλακείες τώρα, όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν τους πιάνουν επειδή δεν ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να τους πιάσουν, για να φοβάται ο πολύς κόσμος να κατέβει σε διαδηλώσεις. (εσύ το είπες άλλωστε αυτό!).
Υπάρχουν και πιο σοβαροί λόγοι - επιχειρήματα για την κατάργηση του ασύλου, αλλά θεωρώ ότι καλώς υπάρχει, το Πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι ούτε αρένα ούτε πεδίο μάχης, έχει κάποιο άλλο στόχο.
Αν κάποιοι με την πολιτική βλακείας που ακολουθούν καταφέρνουν ακόμη και τις σχολές που η παράταξή τους έχει ΑΥΤΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ να κλείσουν, καταλαβαίνεις ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο των φοιτητών, όσο των ίδιων... 
Όταν το 95% των σχολών είναι κλειστό, δεν είναι γιατί οι φοιτητές θέλουν να πάνε για μπάνια, αλλιώς θα το κλείναμε κάθε χρόνο  :: 
Είναι γιατί υπάρχουν κάποια σοβαρά αίτια και λόγοι.

----------


## vector

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> ...


σκαω σε μια αντιπορεια φασιστων στο πεδιο του αρεως και βλεπω αραγμενους στα αγαλματα μερικους να κατεβαζουν με τη σεσουλα χαπια,φουντες κτλ..μολις αρχισαν να φτιαχνουν κεφαλι σκανε στο δρομο με τις κουκουλες κ λεγανε :
πωπω μαλακα αυτο ειναι!επανασταση!
παρε παρε τα προβατα(τσαντα με μολοτοφ) κ αλλα
αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει πως ειναι ολοι πρεζακιδες και μπαχαλακιδες...

----------


## JS

> Υπάρχουν και πιο σοβαροί λόγοι - επιχειρήματα για την κατάργηση του ασύλου, αλλά θεωρώ ότι καλώς υπάρχει


Συγγνώμη κιόλλας αλλά μιας και μιλάμε ωραία και καλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω 1-2 απο αυτούς τους λόγους. Όπως είπες οι μπαρούφες περί "να πιάσουμε τους κουκουλοφόρους" δεν είναι καν λόγος.
Όχι οτι με νοιάζει το άσυλο -δεν πιστεύω οτι προσφέρει κάτι σημαντικό σήμερα- αλλά θα βάλουν τους λύκους να φυλάνε τα πρόβατα ; Γιατί ; Τί έκαναν τα πρόβατα ; Τρέχουν με 200 στην παν/λη ;

----------


## paravoid

> Απλά καμμένοι απ'το μαύρο είναι...


20.000 φοιτητές καμμένοι από το μαύρο...
Εσύ από τι ακριβώς είσαι καμμένος;

----------


## Vigor

Συνέχισε...

----------


## sotirisk

@JS
Ναι, ένας που μου ήρθε γρήγορα στο μυαλό (και τον έχω ακούσει να λέγεται και από καθηγητή), είναι η ύπαρξη οργάνων - εξοπλισμού που μπορεί να είναι πανάκριβος, και ο καθηγητής να φοβάται να φέρει κάτι τέτοιο στη σχολή μήπως γίνει κάποια κατάληψη και του το "κάψουνε" (ακραία περίπτωση, αλλά αν π.χ. ένα όργανο κάνει 300.000 ευρωπαϊκά, δε νομίζω να πάρουν και πολλοί το ρίσκο!). 
Μια άλλη περίπτωση είναι κάποια πειράματα που μπορεί να χρειάζονται συνεχή παρακολούθηση, να ενέχουν κινδύνους λόγω αντιδρώντων ουσιών κλπ. 
Π.χ. δεν μπορείς να κάνεις απεργία στο Chernobyl και να πεις ότι δεν ψύχω τον αντιδραστήρα. Ό,τι και να γίνει, για το δημόσιο καλό, πρέπει να δουλεύει σωστά και να υπάρχει προσωπικό ασφαλείας (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, το "ασφαλείας" αποκτά άλλη διάσταση). 

Προφανώς και η πιθανότητα να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο από φοιτητές του τμήματος είναι μηδενική, αλλά πιθανώς αν εισχωρήσουν εξωπανεπιστημιακά στοιχεία - βαλτοί, να μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα. Το ότι οι φοιτητές ενός τμήματος δύσκολο να θέλουν να βλάψουν το τμήμα τους, θεωρώ ότι είναι και ο κυριότερος λόγος της μη ανάγκης κατάργησης του ασύλου. Για την ακρίβεια, έτσι όπως είναι η κατάσταση σήμερα, πιστεύω ότι περισσότερα προβλήματα θα φέρει η κατάργηση του ασύλου, είναι αυτό που λες "ο λύκος θα φυλάει τα πρόβατα"  :: 

Προφανώς θα υπάρχουν κι άλλοι λόγοι, απλά αυτοί μου ήρθανε με τη μία  ::

----------


## vector

> @JS
> ακραία περίπτωση, αλλά αν π.χ. ένα όργανο κάνει 300.000 ευρωπαϊκά, δε νομίζω να πάρουν και πολλοί το ρίσκο!).


εγω στο τει παντως δεν εχω δει κατι ακριβο να υπαρχει στα εργατηρια (που χιλιοκλειδωνονται)...αλλα στα γραφεια των κα8ηγητων εχω δει...




> Μια άλλη περίπτωση είναι κάποια πειράματα που μπορεί να χρειάζονται συνεχή παρακολούθηση, να ενέχουν κινδύνους λόγω αντιδρώντων ουσιών κλπ.


οι κα8ηγητες τι δουλεια εχουν τοτε?αν δε γνωριζουν αυτοι τοτε ας μην κανουν μα8ημα
καλα ο ασφαλιτης 8α προσεχει τα πειραματα?

----------


## erasmospunk

> Συνέχισε...


Και εσύ συνέχισε... Δεν ήταν δακρυγόνο ο καπνός στο κέντρο σήμερα, ήταν ο καπνός από την φούντα των φοιτητών.

----------


## vector

απλα ειναι ενας τροπος να μην γινονται καταληψεις αποχες κτλ
οπως επισης 8ελουν να διωξουν τους πειρατες(απο τους οποιους παιρνουμε το λογισμικο που 8α επρεπε να μας δινει η σχολη)

----------


## sotirisk

> εγω στο τει παντως δεν εχω δει κατι ακριβο να υπαρχει στα εργατηρια (που χιλιοκλειδωνονται)...αλλα στα γραφεια των κα8ηγητων εχω δει...


Αυτό όμως δεν είναι κάτι που αρέσει σε εμάς τους φοιτητές. Θα προτιμούσαμε να μην είμαστε τόσο φτωχοί από εξοπλισμό  :: 
(τουλάχιστον σε προσωπικό επίπεδο).




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Μια άλλη περίπτωση είναι κάποια πειράματα που μπορεί να χρειάζονται συνεχή παρακολούθηση, να ενέχουν κινδύνους λόγω αντιδρώντων ουσιών κλπ. 
> 
> 
> οι κα8ηγητες τι δουλεια εχουν τοτε?αν δε γνωριζουν αυτοι τοτε ας μην κανουν μα8ημα
> καλα ο ασφαλιτης 8α προσεχει τα πειραματα?


Όχι, είναι η έννοια ότι ίσως σε μερικές περιπτώσεις να μην μπορεί να γίνει κατάληψη (ως γνωστόν, αν δεν υπήρχε άσυλο, δεν θα γίνονταν και καταλήψεις).

----------


## erasmospunk

> οπως επισης 8ελουν να διωξουν τους πειρατες(απο τους οποιους παιρνουμε το λογισμικο που 8α επρεπε να μας δινει η σχολη)


Ε τότε ας συνδέσουμε όλα τα πανεπιστημια με το αμδα να τα κατεβάζουν από δώ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

πάντως όταν πριν απο 2 μηνες μετά απο πάρτυ έκαψαν την ΑΣΟΕΕ εγώ που έτυχε να είμαι στο γραφείο δεν είδα καμία κλούβα με προβοκάτορες... Είδα μια ωραία ομάδα απο ΄τσογλάνια που ισοπεδωσαν ένα όροφο... 

Την Δευτερα χρειάστηκαν περίπου 6 "κουβαδάκια" για τα μπάζα... Ευτυχώς στο κτήριο που δουλευω δεν είναι μέσα στα γνωστά... 

Πριν την 17η Νοεβρίου, έτυχε να είμαι μάρτυρας σε κάποιους αυτοδιαχειριζόμενους που έκαναν κατάληψη σε ένα κτήριο της σχολής να απειλούν τον Αντιπρύτανη, να χειροδικούν και αφού βανδάλισαν ένα κτήριο, ξέρναγαν σαν τα ζώα απο την μαστούρα...

Οι φοιτητικές οργανώσεις διαμαρτύρονταν για την πιθανότητα κατάργησης του ασύλου και γιατί οι αστυνομικοί έπιασαν το παληκαράκι που τι έκανε? ένα συνθημα στον εξωτερικό τοίχο εγραφε (συμπαράσταση λαε.....) και στο ίδιο έντυπο ταυτοχρονα διαμαρτύρονταν γιατί δεν κάνουν οι πρυτανικές αρχές τις καταλληλες ενέργειες για να ξαναφτιαχτούν γρήγορα τα κατεστραμένα εργαστήρια... Κανονικο ΘΕΑΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟΥ...

Καταδίκες βέβαια και προτάσεις κανείς.... Απλά πάλι εφταιγαν οι πρυτανικές αρχές... (δεν καταλαβα για ποιο λόγο... Μαλλον γιατί δεν πήγε και ο Πρύτανης μαζί να φάει και αυτός τις ψιλες του...)

Πάντως εγώ σε όσα επισόδια έτυχε να παρακολουθήσω (3 φορές στην σχολή) δεν εντόπισα προβοκάτορες... 

JS πολύ μου άρεσε η ιδέα του αεροβόλου credit system...

@rg!

----------


## vector

αν ομως η σχολη ηταν οπως 8α επρεπε και σε αγαπουσε 8α την αγαπαγες και εσυ
γενικα πιστευω πως παιρνεις οτι δινεις,ασχετα αν δε μου αρεσουν οι καταστροφες και το πλιατσικο(εστω και για αυτους τους 5-10)

----------


## argi

Γρκινια γκρινια γκρινια...

Για όλα φταίνει οι άλλοι... το κράτος, οι σχολές, οι καθηγητές, τα κόμματα, οι πρυτανικές αρχές, η αστυνομία και ο περιπτεράς της γωνίας...

Ποτέ όμως οι φοιτητές που αγωνίζονται για τα όνειρα τους...

Βρε κάντε λίγο πέρα δώθε μπας και πήξει... *Οι σοβαροί και υπευθυνοι πολίτες δεν κατηγορούν τους άλλους για τα προβλήματα αλλά κοιτάνε πως θα βοηθήσουν και θα συμμετέχουν στη λύση...* 

Και η λύση δεν είναι λόγια, τσάρκες, πορείες, αγώνες του καφενείου, σπουδές των συνθημάτων, ανοχή στην οποιαδήποτε φαυλοκρατία και δικαιολογηση των αδικαιολογητων... Η λύση ειναι δουλειά, διάλογος και προσπάθεια (πολλάκις και εθελοντική...). *Η λύση ειναι ατομίκη και κοινωνική ευθύνη...*

Σκεπτόμενος πολίτης ειναι ο υπευθυνος ανθρωπος... και πραγματική ελευθερία υπάρχει όταν αναγνωρίζεται το δικαίωμα του καθενός... ακόμα και αυτού που θελει να έχει mercedes που δεν τυην καίνε, εργατήρια που δουλευουν, καθαρούς τοίχους στα πανεπηστήμια και βιβλιοθήκες στην θέση τους με βιβλία και όχι πολεμοφόδια για το ανταρτικό πόλης...

Η καταστροφή και η κατάλυση των δικαιωμάτων των υπολοιπων ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΗ... 

Τι σκ@τ@... έχουν όλοι δικαιωματα να καταστρεφουν στο ονομα (ποιων???) αγώνων αλλά στην τελική δεν σταίνε τα κακομοιρα παιδιά... το συστημα φταει...

Τελικά όποιος δεν δει να του καίνε το αμάξι για την πλάκα δεν έχει καταλαβει τι θα πει αγώνας... ????

@rg!

----------


## ERMOULIX

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα! το διαβασα απο την αρχή και ήταν τόσο πειστικά τα επιχειρήματα και των 2 μεριων που άλλαξα πολλες φορές γνωμη .
Σημασία έχει να μην ξεφευγουμε απο τον σκοπό του πανεπιστημιου , ο οποιος είναι να μεταδώσει γνωσεις - παιδεία και να παράγει χρήσιμους και σωστους επαγγελματίες
Δεν ειναι ο μαγικός τόπος ο οποιος θα μπεις χωρις προσπάθεια και θα σου δωσει φαι , υπνο , λεφτα , γκόμενα , αμαξι , διακαπες , φιλους ,παρτυ , 
θα σου περάσει με usb τις γνώσεις στον εγκέφαλο 
και θα βγεις με δουλεια και αναγνώρηση χωρις να κουραστεις καθόλου. Μην τα θέλουμε όλα έτοιμα και μην περιμένουμε απο το πανεπιστήμιο να μας καλύψει άλλες πτυχές της ζωής μας.
Όσο επικεντρωνόμαστε στο σκοπο που θέλουμε να πετύχουμε τόσο μπορούμε να δούμε αν οι μεταρυθμίσεις είναι σωστες ή όχι. Καί όσο αντικειμενικα για το κοινό μακρυπρόθεσμο 
καλό και απαλαγμένοι απο το προσωπικό βραχυπρόθεσμο όφελος τα υπολογίζουμε τόσο πιο σωστα συμπεράσματα βγάζουμε.
Το οτι η παιδεία χρειαζεται αλλαγες δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει καποιος που να το αμφισβητεί. Το οτι οι αλλαγες που προτείνονται δεν ειναι τέλειες , όντως ισχύει.
Πιστευω περισσότερο στο διάλογο με επιχειρηματα για τροποποιήσεις παρα στην τυφλή συνολική άρνηση με την κινδυνολογία 
(αν περάσει αυτό... η γη΄θα σκεπαστεί με ακρίδες και οι μάνες θα βγάζουν μαύρο γάλα)
Ούτε πιστεύω οτι ένας νομος θα αλλάξει άρδην τα κεκτημένα στην παιδεία (σε μια χώρα που οι νόμοι γίνονται για να καταστρατηγούνται απο τα παράθυρακια)



Κάθε άτομο σαν μονάδα πλεον έχει δύναμη να επιρέασει την ροή των πραγμάτων (με μια δημοσιευση, με ένα γράμμα διαμαρτυρίας ,
με μια διεκδίκηση , με μια συζήτηση στην παρέα του , με μια ψήφο , με μια σκέψη ) παρα να γίνει ένα ακομη νούμερο σε μια άβουλη κατευθυνόμενη μάζα
και αυτό ειναι δημοκρατία και όχι οχλοκρατία. Και όταν κάθε άτομο λειτουργεί σαν ισχυρή σκεπτόμενη μονάδα ίσως γίνει καλύτερη
η κατάσταση στην πολιτική μας η οποία ειναι υπεύθυνη για αυτο το χάλι ... αλλα αυτό βέβαια ειναι και θέμα παιδείας
(τελικα έκανε η κοτα το αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα?)

----------


## argi

> Πιστευω περισσότερο στο διάλογο με επιχειρηματα για τροποποιήσεις παρα στην τυφλή συνολική άρνηση με την κινδυνολογία 
> (*αν περάσει αυτό... η γη΄θα σκεπαστεί με ακρίδες και οι μάνες θα βγάζουν μαύρο γάλα*) 
> Ούτε πιστεύω οτι ένας νομος θα αλλάξει άρδην τα κεκτημένα στην παιδεία (σε μια χώρα που οι νόμοι γίνονται για να καταστρατηγούνται απο τα παράθυρακια)


+++ Ωραίο παράδειγμα...

Eπ΄αυτού... είναι κλασσική τακτική να γεμίσεις τον κόσμο με τρομακτικές εικόνες ολοκληρωτικής ανελευθερίας και εκμετάλλευσης για να δικαιολογείς τους πολλές φορες "γιαλαντζί" αγωνες....

Εγώ πάντως στην ελλάδα αισθάνομαι περισσότερο αιχμάλωτος της μετριότητας, των "κεκτημένων", και της "ωχ αδελφε" νοοτροπίας παρά των αφεντικών και του "κατεστημένου"... 

@rg!

----------


## ERMOULIX

> Πιστευω περισσότερο στο διάλογο με επιχειρηματα για τροποποιήσεις παρα στην τυφλή συνολική άρνηση με την κινδυνολογία 
> (*αν περάσει αυτό... η γη΄θα σκεπαστεί με ακρίδες και οι μάνες θα βγάζουν μαύρο γάλα*) 
> Ούτε πιστεύω οτι ένας νομος θα αλλάξει άρδην τα κεκτημένα στην παιδεία (σε μια χώρα που οι νόμοι γίνονται για να καταστρατηγούνται απο τα παράθυρακια)
> 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως στην ελλάδα αισθάνομαι περισσότερο αιχμάλωτος της μετριότητας, των "κεκτημένων", και της "ωχ αδελφε" νοοτροπίας παρά των αφεντικών και του "κατεστημένου"...


Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει "Μεγάλος Αδερφος" ... υπάρχει "Μεγάλος Ωχ Αδερφος"  ::

----------


## pantdimi

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και οι δύο πλευρές εχουν τα δίκια τους απλά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι κάποιος θέλει το καλό της παιδείας και χαρακτηρίζει τις αλλαγές αυτές σκουπίδια...σιγουρα υπάρχουν ατέλειες αλλά άν δεν σφίξουν τα λουριά δεν θα λειτουργήσει τίποτα....Και εμένα με βολεύει να μην περάσει ο νόμος αλλα δεν μπορούμε να το σκεφτόμαστε έτσι...Μακροπρόθεσμα θα βγεί σε καλό να είναι πιο σοβαρά τα πανεπιστήμια και ας δίνεις και κάτι στην τελική....προτιμάς τσάμπα και να βγαίνεις με λιγότερες γνώσεις απόσες μπήκες ή προτιμάς να πληρώνεις και να σπουδάζεις πραγματικά...δλδ στην Αγγλία γιατι δεν διαμαρτύρονται??Μήπως έχουν κάνει μια τεράστια βιομηχανία που αποφέρει έσοδα στο κράτος και δουλεύουν και τα ιδρύματα ρολόι?Μας χαλάει ενα τετοιο πρότυπο??Οποιος έχει τα λεφτάκια του αντι να τρέχει στην Αγγλία να τα ακουμπάει στην Ελλάδα και να σπουδάζει εδώ!Ετσι θα δημιουργηθεί ο απαραίτητος συναγωνισμός για να γίνουν και τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια καλύτερα και εφόσον υπάρξει και η αξιολόγηση των καθηγητών η οποία κρίνεται κατεμε απαραίτητη!

Επόμενο θέμα...ΙΚΑ και "δωρεάν" δημόσια ασφάλιση!Δεν θέλω ρε φέρε μου τα λεφτά να κάνω ιδιωτική και μην μου τα κρατάς νταηλίκη και με το χάλι που επικρατεί στον δημόσιο τομέα *και* εκεί...!

Πρέπει κάποτε να καταλάβουμε ότι με το να ξεβολευτούμε προσωρινά μπορεί να μάς καραβολέψει αργότερα αλλά με την γκρίνια και την καχυποψία που μας διακατέχει.....

----------


## pantdimi

οσό για το cs ψήνομαι!!Θα σκάσουμε τα τρελά headshot λέει?!  ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

πολυ πορωση τελικα επεσε δω μεσα δεν καταλαβαινω το γιατι χαλαρωστε δε κανει κακο.απο τον νομο μηγαμε στους μπαφους μετα πηγαμε στα ματ μετα στα δακρυγονα μετα στο cs λες να καταληξουμε σε καμια συνταγη της βεφας? το να εισαι ελαστικος ποτε δεν εβλαψε κανενα ΛΙΓΟ ΕΛΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ. papashark μην εισαι τοσο καθετος το μονο που σου κανει ειναι κακο ειναι παιξτο λιγο αλλιως

----------


## python

Σαν φοιτητής που είμαι έχω το δικαίωμα να πώ την αποψή μου πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Το νομοσχέδιο εν μέρη πρέπει να περάσει, σε θέματα που αφορά το εσωτερικό της λειτουργίας των σχολών, και τον έλεγχο των καθηγητών ( αν πρέπει να είναι καθηγητές ), στον οικονομικό τομέα τωρα οχι, δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου, και αν γίνεται να μήν υπάρχουν αναφορές 
σύγκρισης κολεγίων που έιναι σαν ΙΕΚ με ανώτατες σχολές. Είναι άδικο για αυτούς πού δίνουν κανονικό αγώνα σε σύγκριση με αυτούς που δεν πολέμισαν / πάλεψαν να πάρουνε ένα χαρτί, (πληρώνοντάς το....)
Ιδιωτικά Πανεπιστήμια Δεν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα, άσχετα αν κάποιοι λένε πως υπάρχουν.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Κανείς δεν είπε ότι το νομοσχέδιο είναι σκουπίδια.
Είπαμε ότι είναι τόσο πρόχειρο σαν ιδέα που τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που λύνει.

Το να καταργείς κοινωνικές παροχές σε άτομα που τις έχουν ανάγκη για να καταγρήσεις και τα παραθυράκια δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι λάθος (είναι η ίδια φιλοσοφία με το καταργούμε τα inet cafe διότι μπορεί κάποιος στον Η/Υ να παίζει φρουτάκια). Πονάει πόδι - κόψει κεφάλι? 
Το να παιρνούν όλοι στον τόπο διαμονής τους για την αθήνα καλά είναι.
Στην καλαμάτα όμως θα κάνεις σχολή καλών τεχνών για τους 30 που την θέλουν ή θα τους στείλεις αλλού? Και γιατί να στείλεις αυτούς αλλού και να μην έρθουν οι άλλοι εκεί? Πάλι προχειροδουλιά. Μην ξεχνάμε πως η οικονομία πολλών επαρχιακών πόλεων βασίζεται στους φοιτητές (κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει βέβαια).

Το να προωθείς την διαπλοκή μεταξύ φοιτητών-καθηγητών είναι λάθος.
Ναι στην αξιολόγηση των καθηγητών από ανεξάρτητη επιτροπή, με συγκεκριμένες παραμέτρους ελέγχου (ανάμεσά τους ποσοστά επιτυχίας, έρευνα, γνώμη φοιτητών, δημοσιεύσεις) και point (warnings) system

Δικαίωμα να παρατήσω την σχολή μου γιατί έχω λευχαιμία (μακριά από μας) για 2-3 χρόνια και να επιστρέψω οταν με το καλό είμαι καλύτερα.
Το ν+2 είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Κρατήστε τα παιδιά στα σχολεία. Κάντε ότι μπορείτε για να ανεβάσετε το μορφωτικό του επίπεδο.

Το να πληρώνεις τα συγγράματα πάει χεράκι με το "εγώ κάνω αυτό το βιβλίο των 123123€, άμα θες το παίρνεις αλλιώς..."

Το να βάλεις manager το θεωρώ σωστό. (και φυσικά έλεγχο του έργου του manager από πανεπιστημιακή επιτροπή)

Το να έχεις ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια, χωρίς αυστηρότατο έλεγχο ποιότητας δεν το θέλω με τίποτα. Και ακόμα σωστό έλεγχο δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Πρώτα κάνουμε τους σχετικούς ελέγχους στα δημόσια, και αν το σύστημα δουλεύει πάμε στα ΜΗ ΚΕΡΔΟΣΚΟΠΙΚΑ ιδιωτικά ιδρύματα.

----------


## enaon

Νομίζω ρε παιδιά ότι είναι λίγο μαζοχιστικό αυτό που κάνουμε.  :: 

Μπήκαμε στην ΕΟΚ, μπήκαμε στην EU, και τώρα συζητάμε αν θα επιτρέψουμε ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια; Θα γίνει, όλοι το ξέρουμε, δεν γίνετε να μην γίνει, αλλά το συζητάμε. Πλάκα έχει. 

Μετά θα περιμένουμε να δούμε πως θα προσαρμοστούμε.

Ή θα συνεχίσουν οι Πρυτάνεις να συνεργάζονται με τους Διοικητές για να δικαιολογούν έξοδα (δακρυγόνα, ασπίδες, περιπολικά κλπ, και απο την άλλη εξοπλισμός, εκγαταστάσεις κλπ), θα τα τρώνε γενικά όλοι από όπου μπορούν, ώσπου θα δημιουργηθεί τεράστιο χάσμα ανάμεσα στα ιδιωτικά και τα δημόσια.

Ή θα βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα για να γίνουν ανταγωνιστικά, και θα είμαστε όλοι πιο καλά μάλλον.

----------


## JS

Παιδιά ξεκολλήστε απο την καραμέλα των ιδιωτικών.
Τα ιδιωτικά ΘΑ εξισωθούν και δεν πρέπει να σας νοιάζει καθόλου. Τα ίδια γινόντουσαν (απο πλευράς των μαθηματικών) όταν μας πήραν τα εφαρμοσμένα και τα πήγαν στο πολυτεχνείο. Τις ίδιες μπούρδες άκουγα περί "θα προτιμούν αυτούς,..."
Αυτά είναι ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ. Ο εργοδότης σας θα προτιμήσει αυτόν που τα ξέρει καλύτερα αν τον ενδιαφέρει να βγάλει λεφτά, αν τον ενδιαφέρουν τα χαρτιά (πχ δημόσιο) τότε είσαστε ίσοι με κάποιον με άσχετο πτυχίο.
Χρησιμοποιώ το παράδειγμα του Πάνου.
Πληροφορικάριος deree = για τα μπάζα
Πληροφορικάριος ΑΕΙ = μέτριος για κώδικα, καλός για ανάλυση
Πληροφορικάριος ΤΕΙ = κορυφαίος για κώδικα, μέτριος για ανάλυση
(δικές μου εκτιμήσεις)
Παρόμοια να φανταστείτε ισχύουν και για την δική μου σχολή. Εγώ δεν πιάνω μία μπροστά σε πτυχίο απο μαθηματικό παν/μιου Ιωαννίνων. Και το ξέρουν οι εργοδότες αυτό !!!
Και πάλι όμως αυτός είναι ένας μέσος όρος γιατί ο οποιοσδήποτε αν διαβάσει θα μάθει και αν δεν διαβάσει θα πάρει πτυχίο χωρίς να μάθει. Τόσο απλά.

Αφήστε την αγορά εργασίας να σας επιλέξει εκτός κι αν θέλετε να βολευτείτε με μόνο εφόδιο το πτυχίο σας !
Ο εργοδότης δεν είναι ηλίθιος...λεφτά θέλει να βγάλει απο εσάς, δεν θα σας προτιμήσει επειδή έχετε ανώτερο πτυχίο αλλά επειδή μπορείτε να του βγάλετε περισσότερα λεφτά.




///EDIT:
@python
Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά αν πάλεψες (πχ πάλι, μην αρπαχτείς) για πτυχίο manager, το deree κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά. Και το οτι πάλεψες είναι ελλάτωμα του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματός μας δεν είναι test αξιολόγησης.Αν είστε όλα καμμένα (πάλι πχ) και καταναλώνεται 15 ώρες το 24ωρο για διάβασμα απο τα 12 σας για να συναγωνιστείτε τον ίδιο σας τον εαυτό, φταίνε 200% αυτοί που σας βάλανε να το κάνετε. Η είσοδος στα ελληνικά παν/μια που είναι ο θάνατος μου η ζωή σου είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ και δεν μας δίνει το δικαίωμα να αισθανόμαστε ανώτεροι αυτών που μπήκαν χωρίς να δοκιμαστούν. Η κρίση των πτυχιούχων πρέπει απαραίτητα να γίνεται ΜΕΤΑ το πτυχίο και όχι πριν. Και βέβαια ορισμένοι/αρκετοί/πολλοί ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΛΟΙ πλρώνουν για να πάρουν πτυχίο στο deree (και αλλού) αλλά μήπως δεν τα κάνουν στα δημόσια ;;;; (θες ονόματα ; )

----------


## freenet

> Μύθος ?
> 
> Μικροαστός ?
> 
> Θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεσε για την μνησίκακη σου τοποθέτηση.
> Εάν θέλει να έχει Mercedes καλά κάνει και θέλει, και δεν έχει κανένας δικαίωμα να τον ειρωνεύετε, και πολύ περισσότερο δεν έχει δικαίωμα να του το καίει.
> 
> Και ναι, κάτι @@ είναι που καίνε τα αυτοκίνητα του κοσμάκι, και κάτι μ@λ@κες που τους υπερασπίζοντε μιλώντας για αδικημένα παιδιά, και ταραγμένη νεολαία (βλέπε τον όπως ακούγετε πλουσιώτερο έλληνα εν Ελλάδι, Κώστα Λαλιώτη).
> 
> Ακόμα και εσύ τώρα εμμέσος τους υπερασπίζεσε.



μέσα στους μαλακες που τους υπερασπίζονται μπορεις να προσθεσες εκτος απο μένα που το εκανες τοσο ευκολα και τους παρακάτω.
Πρύτανης του ΕΜΠ Αν. Ανδρεόπουλος, η Σύγκλητος του Ιδρύματος, οι πρόεδροι των Πολυτεχνικών Σχολών Θεσσαλίας και Πάτρας, η ΑΔΕΔΥ, η ΔOΕ και το Πανελλαδικό Συντονιστικό των καταλήψεων.

και για του λόγου το αληθές 

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=244

Σε καλώ να διαβάσεις προσεχτικά το ψήφισμα που μιλάει για βαρβαρότητα της αστυνομιας στην αντιμετώπιση των διαδηλωτων. Δεν βλεπω πουθενα να λεει για "τσογλανια που καινε και ρημαζουν".
Αλλά αυτά ειναι ψιλά γράμματα,απο τη στιγμή που μας βάζουνε το μύθο και την πεποίθηση του κακού διαδηλωτή,του μπάχαλου που θελει να καψει το αμαξακι μας .Αλλωστε δεν ειναι καθολου τυχαιο οτι αυτη η νοοτροπια καλλιεργηθηκε απο το κρατος τοσα χρονια.Δεν ειναι καθολου τυχαια η στοχευση ουτε ο μυθος οτι ο κακος διαδηλωτης που καιει το αμαξι σου, γιατι καποιοι εχουν κατανοησει πολυ καλα οτι το αμαξι ειναι η προεκταση του εαυτου του ελληνα.Δεν εχει σημασια αν φλομωνει η αθηνα στα καρκινογονα και απαγορευμενα απο συνθηκες αερια ( http://www.iospress.gr/ios2003/ios20030601a.htm ) δεν εχει σημασια καν το οτι υπαρχουν τραυματιες οπως ολοι ειδαμε στα πλανα και τις φωτογραφιες, δεν εχει σημασια επισης γιατι γινεται αυτη η πορεια και ποσο δικαια ειναι τα αιτηματα της, σημασια μονο εχει το καψιμο του αυτοκινητου και να εκτελεσουμε τα τσογλανια που καινε και χτυπιουνται με την αστυνομια.Απλα να θυμισω οτι την τελευταια φορα που η αστυνομια χρησιμοποιησε σφαιρες και επεδειξε τετοια βαρβαροτητα ηταν στον μιχαλη καλτεζα που επεσε νεκρος απο σφαιρα και παλιοτερα στους κουμη κανελλοπούλου που τους εκτελεσαν.
Ποιος ειναι ετοιμος Πανο να παρει την ευθυνη για τη δολοφονια ακομα και ενος διαδηλωτη που κουβαλαει μια μολοτοφ? Σε ποιανου τα χερια θα πεσει το αιμα?

----------


## aprin

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις προσβολές σου.
> 
> Το κατά πόσο του κώλου είναι το deree, φαίνετε από το πόσο ποιό εύκολα σε κάνουν δεκτό για master στο εξωτερικό σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμειο, και όχι με το πόσο κομπλεξαρισμένη είσαστε εδώ πέρα με τα ιδιωτικά.
> 
> Φαίνετε και πόσο καλό είναι όταν θα πας να πιάσεις δουλειά, πόσο εύκολα θα ανοίξει η πόρτα για τον απόφοιτο deree και πόσο για αυτόν της αντίστοιχης δημόσιας σχολής.
> 
> 
> Και πρόσεξε, μιλάω για τα πτυχία που έχουν να κάνουν με διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων, όχι για υπολογιστές. Σε αυτούς το deree τουλάχιστον παλαιότερα ήταν μάπα, και γι' αυτό αν έλεγες στην αγορά εργασίας ότι έχω πτυχίο Η/Υ από deree σου απαντάγανε κάτι τρέχει στα γύφτικα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πράγματα τώρα είναι λίγο καλύτερα από ότι παλαίοτερα, καθότι επειδή το πτυχίο δεν άξιζε μία, δεν είχαν πολλές συμμετοχές, οπότε η επιλογή ήταν είτε να το καταργήσουν, είτε να το βοηθήσουν αναβαθμίζωντας το. Και όταν λέμε αναβάθμιση δεν εννοούμε όπως αναβαθμίστηκαν τα ΤΕΙ σε ΑΕΙ με ένα κωλόχαρτο (βλέπε νομοσχέδιο) αλλά με αναβάθμιση της ποιότητας της ύλης, τον εμπλουτισμό της, κλπ. 
> 
> ...


Με αυτά που λες,και λίγα σου είπα.Μάλλον κι εγώ από την ίδια πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση πέρασα,το επιχείρημά σου δε στέκει.Και αφού δούλευες από μικρή ηλικία απορώ πως μπορείς και στηρίζεις τα ιδιωτικά Πανεπιστήμια...Τέλος πάντων δικαίωμά σου να στηρίζεις Ιδρύματα τύπου deree,αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει όπως λέει η παροιμία.Το θέμα είναι ότι αποφάνθηκες πως το επίπεδο ελλ.Πανεπιστημίων είναι χαμηλό και τα πράγματα είναι εύκολα-χωρίς ωστόσο να έχεις προσωπική εμπειρία.Αυτό το βιώνω καθημερινά στο Φυσικό Αθήνας,και πίστεψέ με,δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολα όπως τα παρουσιάζεις..Αυτά

----------


## Mick Flemm

O.K. έχει πολύ ψωμί η υπόθεση...

Καταρχάς όντως το νομοσχέδιο δεν έχει κατατεθεί ακόμα αλλά η Γιαννάκου έχει πει ότι θα περιέχει όλο το πόρισμα της επιτροπής του ΕΣΥΠ (δλδ όλα αυτα για τα οποία μιλάμε).

Μάλλον δεν έχετε καταλάβει το εξής ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ στα προβλήματα και ΔΙΑΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ στις λύσεις ή καλύτερα στην κατεύθυνση την οποία έχουν λάβει.

Όσον αφορά το πανεπιστημιο:

α) ΝΑΙ στην αξιολόγιση και μάλιστα σε κάθε κομμάτι του πανεπιστημίου, και στα ακαδημαϊκά του θέματα και στα οικονομικά κλπ, αξιολόγιση κι απ' τους φοιτητές κι απ' το κράτος ΑΛΛΑ με σαφή ακαδημαϊκά κριτήρια και σαφής στόχους (υπέρ της ενίσχυσης / αναδιάρθρωσης των "κακών" ιδρυμάτων -όχι οικονομικής απαραίτητα- και όχι του κλεισίματός τους). Ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεται με τόση προχειρότητα από 10 - 100 άτομα.

β) Υπάρχει το πρόβλημμα των αιωνίων φοιτητών και ναι μπορεί να μην επιβαρύνουν πολύ οικονομικά το πανεπιστήμιο αλλά επιβαρύνουν το πρόγραμμα, τη γραμματεία και είδικά σε πανεπιστήμια που έχουν εργαστήρια δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στους νεότερους και συντηρούν το πρόβλημα. ΌΜΩΣ δεν μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε το θέμα των αιωνίων φοιτητών ανεξάρτητα με το σύστημα δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης και τον τρόπο εισαγωγής στα πανεπιστήμια, πρώτα θα πρέπει να διορθώσουμε αυτά που είναι και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή και μετά να επανεκτιμήσουμε την κατάσταση και να δράσουμε αναλόγως, δεν γίνεται να προσπαθήσουμε να λύσουμε όλα τα προβλήματα του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος στην τριτοβάθμια. Το ν+ν/2 είναι ό,τι ποιο γελοίο έχω ακούσει δεδομένων των συνθηκών, η σχολή μου (Φυσικό Ηρακλείου) έχει μέσο όρο αποφοίτησης 6,5 χρόνια και είναι απ' τις ποιό δύσκολες σχολές, ήδη δηλαδή ν+ν2 χρόνια κάνουμε για να βγούμε απ' το πανεπιστήμιο.

Πάνο θα είχε νόημα αυτό που λες με τα ένσημα κλπ αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι η πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών δουλεύουμε ανασφάλιστοι και ευκαιριακά όπου κάτσει, οι περισσότεροι ούτε ΑΦΜ δεν έχουν κι απλά δουλεύουν σε κάνα bar ή σε κανα εστιατόριο. Το θέμα είναι πραγματικά πολύπλοκο και θέλει πολύ δουλειά, όπως είπα παραπάνω αλλού είναι η ρίζα του.

γ) Για το θέμα των δωρεάν συγγραμμάτων, του εξοπλισμού κλπ, είναι καθαρά πρόβλημμα υποχρηματοδότησης και ναι έχω δει κάφρους να πάνε να παίρνουν μαθήματα μόνο και μόνο για να πάρουν το βιβλίο (υπάρχουν δυστυχώς), υπάρχουν κάφροι που βάφουν στους τοίχους μη σεβόμενοι τους υπόλοιπους, που κάνουν μαλακίες στα εργαστήρια κλπ αλλά δεν είναι ο κανόνας, είναι η τραγική μειοψηφία και δεν πρέπει σε καμιά περίπτωση να μας παίρνει όλους η μπάλα. Είναι απαράδεκτο και προκλητικό να παρουσιάζεται το φοιτητικό κίνημα με αυτό τον τρόπο και να χαρακτηρίζεται από αυτούς τους ΛΙΓΟΥΣ. Τα βιβλία φυσικής που κάνουμε στο Πανεπιστήμιο πάνε κοντά στα 50 ευρώ (ο serway κάπου εκεί είναι), της γενικής χημείας γύρω στα 150 και μου λες να τα πληρώνω ? Δεν λέω συμφωνώ αυτοί που έχουν χρήματα να πληρώνουν γι' αυτούς που δεν έχουν όπως είπε και ο Πάνος αν και αυτό υποτίθεται γίνεται μέσω της φορολογίας και των εισφορών στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, θα το σκεφτόμουν όμως πολύ σοβαρά τη στιγμή που βλέπω να σπαταλώνται σε 1002 πίπες και να χαρίζονται εκατομμύρια ευρώ στους εφοπλιστές και τους (μεγαλο-)φοροφυγάδες.

δ) ΝΑΙ στον ανταγωνισμό που προάγει την ποιότητα, κανένα κόμπλεξ με τα μη κρατικά / ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια ΑΛΛΑ σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να είναι κερδοσκοπικά αφού η γνώση δεν είναι προϊόν και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να δρουν κατα τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να υποβαθμίζουν τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια. Αν ιδρυθούν τώρα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια ή έστω τμήματα αυτομάτως θα υπερτερούν έναντι των δημοσίων δεδομένων των προβλημάτων που αυτά έχουν, οι καλοί καθηγητές θα φύγουν απ' τα δημόσια αφού δεν πληρώνουν καλά, οι καλοί φοιτητές θα φύγουν απ' τα δημόσια γιατί δεν θα έχουν καλούς καθηγητές και γιατί θα υπάρχουν οι κάφροι που θα τα κάνουν μπουρδέλο και τελικά τα δημόσια θα παρακμάσουν. Δεν θα παρέχονται ίσες ευκαιρίες στη γνώση, είναι άκρως ταξική αντιμετώπιση αυτή και ειδικά αυτή η κυβέρνηση έχει δείξει καθαρά τις προθέσεις της προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Με το που βγήκε κυβέρνηση κι ενώ προεκλογικά είχε δεσμευτεί να αυξήσει τα κονδύλια στο 5% του ΑΕΠ, τα έριξε στο 3.2, παράλληλα έδιωξε πάνω από 800 καθηγητές και προσέλαβε "δικά της παιδιά" σε διάφορες βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης, "έστειλε" πολούς καθηγητές που δουλεύαν με το Π.Δ.407 με αποτέλεσμα πολλές σχολές (στο Ηράκλειο 3 σχολές στο πανεπιστήμιο) να μην μπορούν να δουλέψουν (έχουμε καθηγητές που δουλεύουν εθελοντικά, μπορείτε να το διανοηθείτε ?). Έληξε το ΕΠΕΑΕΚ και δεν είχαμε προσωπικό για την βιβλιοθήκη, τα εργαστήρια κλπ και δεν έγινε τίποτα γι' αυτο η βιβλιοθήκη στο πανεπιστήμιό μου κλείνει στις 16:00 γιατί μετά δεν υπάρχει κανείς να την κρατήσει ανοιχτή. Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας, αν γίνουν ιδιωτικά τώρα με την αξιολόγηση που προτείνεται τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια θα ΧΑΝΤΑΚΩΘΟΥΝ.

δ) ΟΧΙ στην υπονόμευση του ασύλου, το άσυλο ανήκει στον λαό και δεν είναι στο χέρι κανενός να το υπονομεύσει, όλοι είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για την διατήρησή του. Είναι ψέμα ότι το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο είναι χώρος στον οποίο διακινούνται ναρκωτικα κλπ, αυτές είναι αηδίες απο αυτούς που είναι απ' έξω. Εμας εδώ στο πανεπιστήμιο ήρθαν κάτι τύποι και βάψαν με spray κλπ και τους πήρε και τους σήκωσε, μαζέψαμε οι υπόλοιποι χρήματα και ξαναβάψαμε το πανεπιστήμιο άσπρο και τους είπαμε ότι αν θέλουν να βάψουν κλπ να το κάνουν σε ένα συγκεκριμένο χώρο που ορίσαμε και όχι όπου τους τη δώσει (κι αυτό γιατί το πανεπιστήμιο είναι χώρος ελεύθερης έκφρασης). Στην κατάληψη μέσα δεν έχει βάψει κανείς και ο χώρος είναι μια χαρά, ούτε ζημιές έγιναν ούτε ναρκωτικά, ούτε τπτ, η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα ΕΙΝΑΙ σε θέση να υπερασπιστεί το άσυλο ότι και να λένε οι διάφοροι. Για το θέμα των αναρχικών επειδή πήγα στην πορεία χθες μπορώ να πω ότι ουδεμία σχέση είχαν με την πορεία, εκεί που όλα πήγαιναν καλά και πάνω στη στροφή στην πλατεία συντάγματος ήρθαν οι κάφροι απ' το πουθενά με πέτρες, μολότοφ κλπ, ξυλώσαν τα πλακάκια (!!!) απ' την πλατειά και τα πετάγαν στα ΜΑΤ, τα ΜΑΤ αντί να πάνε να τους πιάσουν (δλδ έλεος ήταν δεν ήταν 20 άτομα αυτοί και τα μάτ ήταν καμιά 50αριά και "αστακοί") καθόντουσαν και κοιτάγαν και πέταγαν δακρυγόνα στην πορεία (!!!), μετά όλως τυχαίως τους κλείσαν προς τα κάτω (πετώντας δακρυγόνα πάντα) με αποτέλεσμα να μπούν στο πολυτεχνείο. Μετά δεν φταίει το άσυλο, τα παιδιά στο ΕΜΠ που έκαναν Γ.Σ. εκείνη τη στιγμή με τα δακρυγόνα από δίπλα δεν έφταιγαν σε τίποτα.



Είναι ψέμα ότι τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια δεν έχουν ποιότητα κλπ, έχουν κορυφαίους καθηγητές που όμως ελείψει κονέ και "μούρης" μένουν πίσω (γι' αυτό και θέλουμε την αξιολόγηση) και προωθούνται "οι άλλοι".

Είναι ψέμα ότι οι φοιτητές είναι αποκλειστικοί υπεύθυνοι για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί κι όποιος το λέει αυτό λέει ούτε την μισή αλήθεια.

Τέλος είναι προσβολή της δημοκρατίας να λες έξω τα κόμματα απ' το πανεπιστήμιο λες και το πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι κομμάτι της κοινωνίας. Το σωστό είναι να λέμε έξω ο κομματισμός απ' το πανεπιστήμιο (κι απ' οπουδήποτε δλδ) και ο κρατισμός, έξω οι διορισμένοι πρυτάνεις και οι διορισμένοι πρόεδροι, σε κάθε περίπτωση διαφάνεια και δημοκρατία. Να ψηφίζονται από τους φιοτητές στο σύνολό τους και όχι απ' τις παρατάξεις, οι επιτροπές να είναι ανοιχτές και να μπορεί ο καθένας να τις παρακολουθεί και να τις κρίνει, όχι να αφήνουμε 10 "σοφούς" να διοικούν το πανεπιστήμιο και οι υπόλοιποι να ξύνουν (και το λέμε κι εμείς οι "κακοί/διεφθαρμένοι/κομματόσκυλα" που ανήκουμε σε παρατάξεις), η συνδιοίκηση θέλει και υπευθυνότητα.

----------


## JS

> Ποιος ειναι ετοιμος Πανο να παρει την ευθυνη για τη δολοφονια ακομα και ενος διαδηλωτη που κουβαλαει μια μολοτοφ? Σε ποιανου τα χερια θα πεσει το αιμα?


Διαδηλωτής με μολότωφ ΔΕΝ είναι διαδηλωτής.Είναι εν δυνάμει δολοφόνος. & -

----------


## Mick Flemm

Οι διαδηλωτές κρατάνε πανώ κι όχι μολότοφ κι ότι κάνουν το κάνουν επώνυμα γιατί πιστεύουν σε κάτι και είναι περίφανοι γι' αυτό, αυτά τα [email protected]#$ που μας ξεσκίζουν κάθε φορά τις πορείες, αν είχαν τα @@ θα κάναν ότι κάνουν επώνυμα, όχι κρυμένοι πίσω από μάσκες και κράνη.

Όπως φωνάζαμε και στη πορεία "με ΜΑΤ και ΒΙΑ δεν γίνεται παιδεία"

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> Ποιος ειναι ετοιμος Πανο να παρει την ευθυνη για τη δολοφονια ακομα και ενος διαδηλωτη που κουβαλαει μια μολοτοφ? Σε ποιανου τα χερια θα πεσει το αιμα?
> 
> 
> Διαδηλωτής με μολότωφ ΔΕΝ είναι διαδηλωτής.Είναι εν δυνάμει δολοφόνος. & -


++JS

Στα ίδια του τα χέρια, μαζί με την μολότωφ.

Και τότε που φάγανε τον πιτσιρικά που έριξε την μολότωφ μέσα στην κλούβα, για μένα καλά κάνανε. 


Αν θες να κάνεις αντάρτικο των πόλεων, τότε δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς να παίζει με άλλους κανόνες η από εκεί πλευρά.


Λυπάμαι ιδιαίτερα που η Ελληνική Αστυνομία δεν χρησιμοποιεί πλαστικές σφαίρες. Πετάς πέτρα ? Φάε μια στην κοιλιά, μια στον κώλο να μην μπορείς να καθήσεις για 15 μέρες, τόσο θα φάει και ο μπάτσος άμα την φάει την πέτρα που του πετάς.


Έχετε μικρή μνήμη, και ξεχνάτε εύκολα.

ΝΑ θυμίσω ότι οι "διαδηλωτές" με τις μολότωφ, έχουν σκοτώσει κόσμο, δεν πάνε πολλά χρόνια από το πολυόροφο κατάστημα στην αθήνα που κάηκε από τις μολότωφ μαζί με κάποιους συναθρώπους μας μέσα...

----------


## nuke

και ο πατακός με τον παπαδόπουλο ε? καλά παιδιά πάνω απ'όλα!  ::   ::  

έτσι έτσι.. γκλόπς, ξύλο, δακρυγόνα, χημικά, πλαστικές σφαίρες, σφαίρες, 

julliani, νομική, ιατρική, φιλοσοφική, πληροφορική, τει, αει, πολυτεχνείο, ότι 

να 'ναι, όπως να 'ναι αρκεί να επιβάλλεται η τάξη..

αλλά είπαμε καλά παιδιά ε!

την δουλειά τους κάνουν μωρε...

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> ...


Για την πρόληψη καλού κακού χρησιμοποιήστε γαντάκια. Μην λερωθούμε κιόλλας με το αίμα του "παιδιού".
Σκοτώσανε δλδ κάποιον που τους πέταξε μολότωφ ;;; Άντε ! εκπλήσσομαι...φαίνεται θα το θεώρησαν αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό προς στους δικούς τους μολοτοφάδες  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Όπως και να έχει...ένας λιγότερος  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Μπήκαμε στην ΕΟΚ, μπήκαμε στην EU, και τώρα συζητάμε αν θα επιτρέψουμε ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια; Θα γίνει, όλοι το ξέρουμε, δεν γίνετε να μην γίνει, αλλά το συζητάμε. Πλάκα έχει.


Ναι. Όταν όμως διαβάζεις στην εφημερίδα (το διάβασα χθες στα Νέα) ότι ιδιωτικό ΤΕΕ έδινε πτυχία χωρίς παρακολούθηση (κοινώς πλήρωνες, καθόσουνα σπίτι σου και γινόσουνα πτυχιούχος), γνωρίζοντας και λίγο την ελληνική πραγματικότητα και το πόσο καιγόμαστε για την αξιοκρατία και τη γνώση, πραγματικά αναλογίζεσαι: έχει όντως πλάκα? Αρχικά έχει, αν σου έρθει όμως ο virtual γιατρός να σου κάνει εγχείρηση δε νομίζω να συνεχίσεις να γελάς για πολύ!

----------


## sotirisk

@Mick Flemm:
Συμφωνώ με μερικές θέσεις από αυτές που αναφέρεις.
Θα σταθώ όμως εδώ:




> δ) ΝΑΙ στον ανταγωνισμό που προάγει την ποιότητα, κανένα κόμπλεξ με τα μη κρατικά / ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια ΑΛΛΑ σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να είναι κερδοσκοπικά αφού η γνώση δεν είναι προϊόν και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να δρουν κατα τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να υποβαθμίζουν τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια. Αν ιδρυθούν τώρα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια ή έστω τμήματα αυτομάτως θα υπερτερούν έναντι των δημοσίων δεδομένων των προβλημάτων που αυτά έχουν, οι καλοί καθηγητές θα φύγουν απ' τα δημόσια αφού δεν πληρώνουν καλά, οι καλοί φοιτητές θα φύγουν απ' τα δημόσια γιατί δεν θα έχουν καλούς καθηγητές και γιατί θα υπάρχουν οι κάφροι που θα τα κάνουν μπουρδέλο και τελικά τα δημόσια θα παρακμάσουν. Δεν θα παρέχονται ίσες ευκαιρίες στη γνώση, είναι άκρως ταξική αντιμετώπιση αυτή και ειδικά αυτή η κυβέρνηση έχει δείξει καθαρά τις προθέσεις της προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Με το που βγήκε κυβέρνηση κι ενώ προεκλογικά είχε δεσμευτεί να αυξήσει τα κονδύλια στο 5% του ΑΕΠ, τα έριξε στο 3.2, παράλληλα έδιωξε πάνω από 800 καθηγητές και προσέλαβε "δικά της παιδιά" σε διάφορες βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης, "έστειλε" πολούς καθηγητές που δουλεύαν με το Π.Δ.407 με αποτέλεσμα πολλές σχολές (στο Ηράκλειο 3 σχολές στο πανεπιστήμιο) να μην μπορούν να δουλέψουν (έχουμε καθηγητές που δουλεύουν εθελοντικά, μπορείτε να το διανοηθείτε ?). Έληξε το ΕΠΕΑΕΚ και δεν είχαμε προσωπικό για την βιβλιοθήκη, τα εργαστήρια κλπ και δεν έγινε τίποτα γι' αυτο η βιβλιοθήκη στο πανεπιστήμιό μου κλείνει στις 16:00 γιατί μετά δεν υπάρχει κανείς να την κρατήσει ανοιχτή. Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας, αν γίνουν ιδιωτικά τώρα με την αξιολόγηση που προτείνεται τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια θα ΧΑΝΤΑΚΩΘΟΥΝ.


Πώς είναι δυνατόν να ανοίξεις μια επιχείρηση "μη κερδοσκοπική"?
Αν ήσουν π.χ. ο Κόκκαλης (βλέπε http://www.ait.gr btw), θα άνοιγες μη κερδοσκοπικό πανεπιστήμιο?
Δηλαδή θα άνοιγες μια επιχείρηση με τα ρίσκα που αυτή έχει (όπως έιναι ένα ιδιωτικό Πανεπιστήμιο) για την ψυχή της μάνας σου?
Αυτά είναι αστεία πράγματα, και αστεία επιχειρήματα, που προσπαθούν να κρύψουν την πραγματικότητα που αναφέρει ο enaon, ότι αφού μπήκαμε στο χορό θα χορέψουμε (E.U.).
Σίγουρα πάντως με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο το Πανεπιστήμιο θα έχει κέρδος από εσένα, δεν είναι απόλυτα κακό αυτό, αλλά να μην κοροϊδευόμαστε με μη κερδοσκοπικές καραμέλες.




> Τέλος είναι προσβολή της δημοκρατίας να λες έξω τα κόμματα απ' το πανεπιστήμιο λες και το πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι κομμάτι της κοινωνίας. Το σωστό είναι να λέμε έξω ο κομματισμός απ' το πανεπιστήμιο (κι απ' οπουδήποτε δλδ) και ο κρατισμός, έξω οι διορισμένοι πρυτάνεις και οι διορισμένοι πρόεδροι, σε κάθε περίπτωση διαφάνεια και δημοκρατία. Να ψηφίζονται από τους φιοτητές στο σύνολό τους και όχι απ' τις παρατάξεις, οι επιτροπές να είναι ανοιχτές και να μπορεί ο καθένας να τις παρακολουθεί και να τις κρίνει, όχι να αφήνουμε 10 "σοφούς" να διοικούν το πανεπιστήμιο και οι υπόλοιποι να ξύνουν (και το λέμε κι εμείς οι "κακοί/διεφθαρμένοι/κομματόσκυλα" που ανήκουμε σε παρατάξεις), η συνδιοίκηση θέλει και υπευθυνότητα.


Απ'την άλλη, είναι προσβολή της ελεύθερης έκφρασης και της ελεύθερης σκέψης, η ύπαρξη παρατάξεων που προσπαθούν να κατευθύνουν σε συγκεκριμένες τροχιές τους φοιτητές. 
Και στο λέω εγώ που δεν ανήκω σε καμιά παράταξη, που ούτε σκοπεύω στο άμεσο μέλλον να αναμειχθώ, και που πιστεύω ότι ΝΑΙ, πρέπει να φύγουν οι παρατάξεις από τα Πανεπιστήμια με τη σημερινή μορφή. Γιατί? Γιατί τα συμφέροντα της κάθε σχολής είναι κοινά, και ΔΕΝ είναι δυνατόν να υπαγορεύονται από την εκάστοτε κομματική γραμμή της κάθε παράταξης.

----------


## pantdimi

νομίζω για πτυχία χωρίς παρακολούθηση την πρωτιά κλέβουν με διαφορά τα Ελληνικά δημόσια Πανεπιστήμια!!Αφου τελικά αν δεν πληρώσεις κάτι δεν το εκτιμάς και δεν σε εκτιμάει  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Φιλτατε sotirisk ο αγαπητος Σωκρατης Κοκκαλης μεσα απο το ΑΙΤ επανδρωνει τις εταιριες του.Οσο για την εισαγωγη στο κορυφαιο και δυσκολοτερο προγραμμα του ΑΙΤ το MSIN ειναι η πλεον δυσκολοτερη και η εκπαιδευση του ειναι με βαση τα specs της 2ης σε rank πολυτεχνικης σχολης των US of America, toy carnegie mellon university. Tα μαθηματα γινονται με live στρεαμινγ απο το pitsburg[τον χωρο του πανεπιστημιου] και εχουν σαν ορο να ολοκληρωσεις ολες τις εργασιες με βαθμο 80+ κ να γραψεις 80+.
Οποτε ναι ο Σωκρατης ξερει τι κανει και ναι αν ολα τα ιδιωτικα γινουν με τετοια specs μακαρι να γεμισει η ελλαδα με ιδιωτικα πανεπιστημια. Για να μη μιλησω για το research κοματι που προσφερει το ΑΙΤ σε διεθνη projects.
Εκτος αυτου το σιγουρο που δε μπορεις να πεις ειναι οτι ενας ανθρωπος με τοση πειρα στις επιχειρησεις[και μιλαμε για επιχειρησεις οχι για μαγαζακια] δεν ξερει τι κανει...

Οποτε ΝΑΙ στα ιδιωτικα αρκει να καλυπτουν υψηλα specs και να περνανε απο συνεχη ελεγχο

----------


## Nefalim

αν ειναι δυνατον να συμφωνεις με την αφαιρεση της ζωης ενος συνανθρωπου ειναι εξοργιστικο. ναι μεν να πληρωσει αλλα να πληρωσει με τον ΝΟΜΟ γι αυτο και υπαρχουν ετσι. οι ιδεες μερικων εδω μεσα ειναι ανηκουστες και αγγιζουνε τα ορια του φασισμου ετσι.λυπαμαι ειλικρινα ανθρωποι που περασανε την χουντα και μαθανε ειδανε νιωσανε τι σημαινει φασισμος να δρουνε με αναλογο τροπο, ειλικρινα ντροπη σας  ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Μπήκαμε στην ΕΟΚ, μπήκαμε στην EU, και τώρα συζητάμε αν θα επιτρέψουμε ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια; Θα γίνει, όλοι το ξέρουμε, δεν γίνετε να μην γίνει, αλλά το συζητάμε. Πλάκα έχει.
> 
> 
> Ναι. Όταν όμως διαβάζεις στην εφημερίδα (το διάβασα χθες στα Νέα) ότι ιδιωτικό ΤΕΕ έδινε πτυχία χωρίς παρακολούθηση (κοινώς πλήρωνες, καθόσουνα σπίτι σου και γινόσουνα πτυχιούχος), γνωρίζοντας και λίγο την ελληνική πραγματικότητα και το πόσο καιγόμαστε για την αξιοκρατία και τη γνώση, πραγματικά αναλογίζεσαι: έχει όντως πλάκα? Αρχικά έχει, αν σου έρθει όμως ο virtual γιατρός να σου κάνει εγχείρηση δε νομίζω να συνεχίσεις να γελάς για πολύ!


Δηλαδή πιστευεις ότι αν ερχόταν κάποιος σε εμένα για δουλειά με πτυχίο απο το University of South Kolopetinitsa θα το προσλαμβανα μονο με το χαρτί, ειδικά αν ήξερα ότι ειναι απο αυτά που δίνουν πτυχία δια αλληλογραφίας... 

Πως γίνεται να είναι ο επιχειρηματίας απο την μία παμπόνηρο λαμόγιο και απο την άλλη αφελές "αμερικανάκι"... Μήπως έτσι βολεύει τα κουτσοσεναριάκια??? 

Γιατί αν ερχόταν κάποιος απο το ΜΙΤ μετράει και δεν μετράει το ΤΕΙ της ανω πετρομαγουλας ή το ΙΕΚ της κάτω παναγίτσας... ??? Γιατί υπάρχει και η φήμη του ιδρύματος... και το rank με βάση κάποια κριτήρια... και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι πολύς κόσμος τα συμβουλευεται στις προσλήψεις... και αυτά που δίνουν πτυχία δια αλληλογραφίας ΔΕΝ εχουν καλή φήμη... 

Όπως και τα πολλα δημόσια ΑΕΙ δεν έχουν καλή φήμη γιατί *όλοι* ξέρουν ότι μπορείς να πάρεις πτυχίο 
-χωρίς παρακολουθήσεις, 
-με αντιγρααφή, 
-μέσω κομματικών οργανώσεων, 
-με βύσμα και 
-με διάφορες "χάρες" όχι μονο οικονομικού χαρακτήρα...

@rg!

----------


## python

> ///EDIT:
> @python
> Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά αν πάλεψες (πχ πάλι, μην αρπαχτείς) για πτυχίο manager, το deree κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά. Και το οτι πάλεψες είναι ελλάτωμα του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματός μας δεν είναι test αξιολόγησης.Αν είστε όλα καμμένα (πάλι πχ) και καταναλώνεται 15 ώρες το 24ωρο για διάβασμα απο τα 12 σας για να συναγωνιστείτε τον ίδιο σας τον εαυτό, φταίνε 200% αυτοί που σας βάλανε να το κάνετε. Η είσοδος στα ελληνικά παν/μια που είναι ο θάνατος μου η ζωή σου είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ και δεν μας δίνει το δικαίωμα να αισθανόμαστε ανώτεροι αυτών που μπήκαν χωρίς να δοκιμαστούν. )


Σωστός! δεν έχω αντίρρηση σε αυτά που λες. Όταν λέω πάλεψα, εννοώ δουλειά και σχολή μαζί, και γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά για τι επίπεδο καθηγητών υπάρχουν στις σχολές (αει,τει). ΝΑΙ κάνουν κακό μάθημα αλλά δυστυχώς έχουν και απαιτήσεις δεν συγκρίνεται η πίεση και το άγχος με αυτά των ΙΕΚ. ΝΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗΣ και τα έχω δει με τα ιδια μου τα μάτια, σπουδάζω Τει Πειραιά Β.πληροφορική, και εχω και ονόματα. Στις σχολές εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος του ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥ καθηγητή, δεν τον ακουμπάει κανείς, αρα φυσικό ειναι να υπάρχουν καταστάσεις τέτοιες. Αλλά και πάλι δεν γίνεται σύγκριση ΑΕΙ ΤΕΙ- με ΙΕΚ-deree. η Πάντειο και η ΑΣΟΕ είναι απο τις κορυφαίες σχολές παγκοσμίως , στο επίπεδο των οικονομικών, όπως και η Νομική, Φυλοσοφική, και το Φυσικό, και το Μαθηματικό (τμήματα Πολυτεχνίου) Μην πώ για το πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης και Πάτρας 
(Πατρα στο τμήμα H&Y οπου λειτουργεί απο το 76) . στο Deree NAI κάνουνε μαθήματα σωστού επιππέδου, αλλά ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ και θές δεν θές θα το πάρεις το χαρτί και χωρίς υπερβολικό κόπο. Γιατι οι Ιδιωτικές σχολές λειτουργούν χωρίς ουσία. (σαν ανώτατη σχολή). Και παίρνει ο οποιοσδήποτε χαρτί και θέλει να είναι ισότιμο με τα ΑΕΙ - ΤΕΙ? πως γίνεται αυτό? Τώρα για τα παληκάρια που τα σπάνε? καλά κάνουνε, οταν δεν σηκώνεται (κανείς Και εγώ!!! μεσα!! ), και δεν βγαίνουμε να τα ΣΠΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ θα το κάνει καποιος άλλος με τον ποιο άκυρο τρόπο ( ΨΕΥΤΟΑΝΑΡΧΙΚΟΙ) ΟΤΑΝ δεν βγαίνουμε έξω να τα Σπασουμε για την ακρίβεια , τις ασφάλειες, τις τόσες πολλές εργασιμες ώρες, τον χαμηλό μισθό, τους 300+ που τρώνε τόσα λεφτά, τις που....στιες που γίνονται πίσω απο την πλάτη μας με τα εθνικά θέματα και ένα σωρό άλλα, θα βγούνε άλλοι να τα σπάσουνε. Γιατι με τόσα που εχουν γίνει και θα γίνονται, δεν μιλάμε για πορείες πλέον , αν γίνει ....ποτέ... κατι θα γίνει με βία, και όχι με φλωριές. Γιατι μιλάμε για Γαμ....η τρελλό σε εμας, στους γονείς μας και στην οικογένειά μας.

----------


## argi

> αν ειναι δυνατον να συμφωνεις με την αφαιρεση της ζωης ενος συνανθρωπου ειναι εξοργιστικο. ναι μεν να πληρωσει αλλα να πληρωσει με τον ΝΟΜΟ γι αυτο και υπαρχουν ετσι. οι ιδεες μερικων εδω μεσα ειναι ανηκουστες και αγγιζουνε τα ορια του φασισμου ετσι.λυπαμαι ειλικρινα ανθρωποι που περασανε την χουντα και μαθανε ειδανε νιωσανε τι σημαινει φασισμος να δρουνε με αναλογο τροπο, ειλικρινα ντροπη σας


Αφήστε βρε τα σάπια... δεν είδα κανένα να διαμαρτύρεται για τους αστυνομικούς που σκοτώθηκαν εν ώρα υπηρεσίας... 

Λέμε στο κάτω κάτω αυτοι διάλεξαν το επαγγελμα που κάνουν... Εεεε λοιπόν και αυτός που βγαίνει με την μολοτωφ σε πορεία ήταν ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ του... dont do the crime if you cant do the time...

Είναι κρίμα να σκοτώνεται ακόμα και ο εν δυνάμει εγκληματίας αλλά επέιδή ξέρω και άνθρωπο που ήταν μέσα στην κλούβα στην υπόθεση Μελίστα (οι παλαιοί θα την θυμούνται)... πήγαινε να μιλήσεις σε αυτόν για ελευθερία εκφρασης...

Άσε που αν δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά τι θα πει χούντα ή ανελευθερία, τότε συγχεεις την ελευθερία με την ασυδοσία... Μην συγκρίνετε την χούντα με την σημερινή κατάσταση γιατί δεν έχετε ούτε κατά διάννοια μέτρο σύγκρισης... Λίγη ιστορία δεν βλάπτει...

@rg!

----------


## azisi

> @Mick Flemm:
> Πώς είναι δυνατόν να ανοίξεις μια επιχείρηση "μη κερδοσκοπική"?
> Αν ήσουν π.χ. ο Κόκκαλης (βλέπε http://www.ait.gr btw), θα άνοιγες μη κερδοσκοπικό πανεπιστήμιο?


Το μη κερδοσκοπικό σημαίνει πως τα κέρδη δεν διανέμονται στους μετόχους και κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται στο AIT από όσο ξέρω. Οφέλη στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα μπορεί να υπάρχουν σε σχέση με την αναβάθμιση της τεχνογνωσίας των εργαζομένων και την ανάπτυξη της έρευνας στις επιχειρήσεις του ομίλου. Ακόμα και φορολογικά κίνητρα μπορεί να έχει... Πάντως όλοι οι καθηγητές που είναι εκεί έχουν phd. Στο αντίστοιχο τμήμα του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας ισχύει αυτό;

----------


## sotirisk

> Φιλτατε sotirisk ο αγαπητος Σωκρατης Κοκκαλης μεσα απο το ΑΙΤ επανδρωνει τις εταιριες του.Οσο για την εισαγωγη στο κορυφαιο και δυσκολοτερο προγραμμα του ΑΙΤ το MSIN ειναι η πλεον δυσκολοτερη και η εκπαιδευση του ειναι με βαση τα specs της 2ης σε rank πολυτεχνικης σχολης των US of America, toy carnegie mellon university. Tα μαθηματα γινονται με live στρεαμινγ απο το pitsburg[τον χωρο του πανεπιστημιου] και εχουν σαν ορο να ολοκληρωσεις ολες τις εργασιες με βαθμο 80+ κ να γραψεις 80+.
> Οποτε ναι ο Σωκρατης ξερει τι κανει και ναι αν ολα τα ιδιωτικα γινουν με τετοια specs μακαρι να γεμισει η ελλαδα με ιδιωτικα πανεπιστημια. Για να μη μιλησω για το research κοματι που προσφερει το ΑΙΤ σε διεθνη projects.
> Εκτος αυτου το σιγουρο που δε μπορεις να πεις ειναι οτι ενας ανθρωπος με τοση πειρα στις επιχειρησεις[και μιλαμε για επιχειρησεις οχι για μαγαζακια] δεν ξερει τι κανει...
> 
> Οποτε ΝΑΙ στα ιδιωτικα αρκει να καλυπτουν υψηλα specs και να περνανε απο συνεχη ελεγχο


Δεν διαφωνώ ότι είναι από τα κορυφαία Ιδιωτικά Κολλέγια που έχουμε.
Διαφωνώ στο ότι θα μπορούσε κάτι τέτοιο να είναι μη κερδοσκοπικό, όπως συνεχώς λέγεται :: 




> Δηλαδή πιστευεις ότι αν ερχόταν κάποιος σε εμένα για δουλειά με πτυχίο απο το University of South Kolopetinitsa θα το προσλαμβανα μονο με το χαρτί, ειδικά αν ΄΄ηξερα ότι ειναι απο αυτά που δίνουν πτυχία δια αλληλογραφίας...


Όχι, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν λέω κάτι τέτοιο. 
Άλλωστε, στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, δε νομίζω να έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία αν το πτυχίο είναι αναγνωρισμένο.
Αλλά για μια θέση στο δημόσιο (που εκεί κυρίως χρειάζεται η αναγνώριση), ίσως να μην υπάρχει το άτομο που θα ξεχωρίσει το Magoula Institute of Technology από το Massachusetts Institute of Technology, that's my point :: 

Ούτε λέω ότι τα ΑΕΙ έχουν την καλύτερη φήμη, είναι κι αυτό μέρος των προβλημάτων τους  :: 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> @Mick Flemm:
> Πώς είναι δυνατόν να ανοίξεις μια επιχείρηση "μη κερδοσκοπική"?
> Αν ήσουν π.χ. ο Κόκκαλης (βλέπε http://www.ait.gr btw), θα άνοιγες μη κερδοσκοπικό πανεπιστήμιο?
> 
> 
> Το μη κερδοσκοπικό σημαίνει πως τα κέρδη δεν διανέμονται στους μετόχους και κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται στο AIT από όσο ξέρω. Οφέλη στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα μπορεί να υπάρχουν σε σχέση με την αναβάθμιση της τεχνογνωσίας των εργαζομένων και την ανάπτυξη της έρευνας στις επιχειρήσεις του ομίλου. Ακόμα και φορολογικά κίνητρα μπορεί να έχει... Πάντως όλοι οι καθηγητές που είναι εκεί έχουν phd. Στο αντίστοιχο τμήμα του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας ισχύει αυτό;


Έχω μια ιδέα του τι θα πει μη κερδοσκοπικό. Γι' αυτό και το χαρακτηρίζω καραμέλα και όχι ουσιώδες επιχείρημα.
Συγγνώμη αν παρεξηγήθηκα, δεν ΚΡΙΝΩ το AIT, το αναφέρω σαν παράδειγμα, κυρίως του τι θα πει μη κερδοσκοπικό. Άλλο το ότι έσοδα = έξοδα, άλλο οι φανφάρες ότι "νοιάζεται για την παιδεία" κλπ. Το ότι τα έξοδα μπορεί να πηγαίνουν σε κάποια εταιρία του ιδίου που έχει το ίδρυμα, δε νομίζω ότι είναι το ίδιο "μη κερδοσκοπικό" που εννοούν όσοι το βάζουν στην επιχειρηματολογία τους, θεωρώ ότι είναι "λαϊκισμός".

Διάβασα ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία, καλό είναι να το διαβάσετε και οι υπόλοιποι συμμετέχοντες στη συζήτηση, διότι θεωρώ ότι εμπεριέχει κάποιες πολύ σωστές και ισορροπημένες θέσεις:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_fpage_text/id=95429620




> Χρειάζεται, δυστυχώς, να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι η μακροχρόνια πορεία προς την κοινωνία και την οικονομία της γνώσης στηρίχθηκε σε ιδέες και γνώσεις που γεννήθηκαν και διαμορφώθηκαν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά μέσα στα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια και ερευνητικά κέντρα του κόσμου. Και ότι οι ίδιοι φορείς στηρίζουν τη διάχυση της γνώσης, διαμορφώνοντας νέους επιστήμονες με βασικές γνώσεις που αντέχουν στο χρόνο και γι' αυτό ακριβώς ικανούς να προσαρμόζονται στις μεταβαλλόμενες απαιτήσεις της κοινωνίας και της αγοράς. Αν βεβαίως μιλάμε για πανεπιστήμια και όχι για επαγγελματικές σχολές και για «απασχολήσιμους» σε ευκαιριακές ειδικεύσεις της μόδας, που όμως απαξιώνονται γρήγορα.
> 
> Πληθαίνουν ωστόσο οι εραστές μιας άκριτης και άκρατης επέκτασης των αγοραίων μηχανισμών, που ομνύουν στα μη κρατικά, μη κερδοσκοπικά και τελικά (όταν ξεπεραστούν οι συνταγματικοί περιορισμοί) στα ιδιωτικά «πανεπιστήμια». Αλλά στα βασικά και τα μακροχρόνια, ποιος ιδιώτης επενδυτής μπορεί να αναλάβει επιχειρηματικούς κινδύνους; Δεν είναι προφανές ότι οι μόνοι που καραδοκούν είναι οι έμποροι προσδοκιών και ελπίδων;
> 
> Στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για κυνική ομολογία της αδυναμίας τους να διαχειριστούν τα ζητήματα του δημόσιου πανεπιστήμιου (και γενικότερα του δημόσιου χώρου των μη εμπορεύσιμων αγαθών). Χρόνια τώρα προετοιμάζονται (σκόπιμα ή εκ των πραγμάτων) τα αδιέξοδα των πανεπιστημίων και η «εξωτερική λύση» τους. Εξ ορισμού βεβαίως την κύρια και πολιτική ευθύνη για τα όποια αδιέξοδα έχουν οι κυβερνήσεις, αλλά όχι μόνο.

----------


## argi

> Τώρα για τα παληκάρια που τα σπάνε? καλά κάνουνε, οταν δεν σηκώνεται (κανείς Και εγώ!!! μεσα!! ), και δεν βγαίνουμε να τα ΣΠΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ θα το κάνει καποιος άλλος με τον ποιο άκυρο τρόπο ( ΨΕΥΤΟΑΝΑΡΧΙΚΟΙ) ΟΤΑΝ δεν βγαίνουμε έξω να τα Σπασουμε για την ακρίβεια , τις ασφάλειες, τις τόσες πολλές εργασιμες ώρες, τον χαμηλό μισθό, τους 300+ που τρώνε τόσα λεφτά, τις που....στιες που γίνονται΄πίσω απο την πλάτη μας με τα εθνικά θέματα και ένα σωρό άλλα, θα βγούνε αλλόι να τα σπάσουνε.


Όπως παντα υπάρχει λόγος για να τα σπασουμε και πάντα φταίνε οι αλλοι...
- Πως όμως η καταστροφή δημιουργεί λύσεις ΔΕΝ έχω καταλάβει...?
- Πως πέφτει η τιμή της ντομάτας με σπασμένες βιτρίνες ΔΕΝ έχω καταλάβει...?
- Πως λύνονται τα προβλήματα της παιδείας με καμμένα αυτοκίνητα ΔΕΝ το έχω καταλάβει...
- Πως λύνεται το ασφαλιστικό με μολοτωφ ΔΕΝ εχω καταλάβει...

Και τελικά η ΒΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΚΑΝΗ ΝΑ ΛΥΣΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ για το ΣΥΝΟΛΟ...??? Μόνο σαν νομος της ζούγλας εξυπηρετεί κάποια άτομα...

@rg!

----------


## python

Μην μιλάτε για τον Κρόκαλη , ο τυπος ειναι Υποχθόνιος, Ανατολική Γερμανία -Πράκτορας, εμπορος όπλων, απειλές ζωής και ένα σωρό άλλα, και το βασικότερο??? ΒΥΣΜΑΤΟΥΧΟΣ MEGASSSSSSS κ.α. άρα ατυπο το παράδειγμά του, αμα είναι να παμε σε καμια τράπεζα να τα παρουμε όλα και να φτιάξουμε το AWMN S.A που με τα προσόντα μας θα γίνει πολυεθνική, αντε και στο τέλος να πάρουμε και τον Βάζελο να δει και αυτός ασπρη μέρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

> Όχι, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν λέω κάτι τέτοιο. 
> Άλλωστε, στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, δε νομίζω να έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία αν το πτυχίο είναι αναγνωρισμένο.
> Αλλά για μια θέση στο δημόσιο (που εκεί κυρίως χρειάζεται η αναγνώριση), ίσως να μην υπάρχει το άτομο που θα ξεχωρίσει το Magoula Institute of Technology από το Massachusetts Institute of Technology, that's my point
> 
> Ούτε λέω ότι τα ΑΕΙ έχουν την καλύτερη φήμη, είναι κι αυτό μέρος των προβλημάτων τους


Δυστυχώς όμως το πτυχίο απο το Magoula Institute of Technology είναι αναγνωρισμένο απο το Δημοσιο ενώ απο το Massachusetts Institute of Technology θέλει ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ...

Γιατί καιγομαστε αν θα είναι καλά τα ιδιωτικά οταν ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ πόσο σκ@τ@ είναι κάποιες σχολές???

ΔΕΝ φταίει άλλος για την δημόσια παιδεία παρα οι συμμετέχοντες σε αυτή... σίγουρα όχι οι ιδιώτες... 

Και βέβαια μην ξεχνάτε ότι κέρδη σημαίνουν επενδύσεις, ανάπτυξη, νέες θέσεις εργασίας, εισφορές στο κράτος, φόρους κλπ... Δείτε λίγο την Ιρλανδία του '80 και του '05 και θα καταλάβετε τι θα πει extreme (με ότι σημαίνει αυτό) ανάπτυξη....

Ξαναλέω θέλει θάρρος η αλήθεια... και η αλήθεια είναι ότι για τα χάλια της παιδείας δεν φταίνε οι ιδιώτες ούτε τα πιθανά αυριανά ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια όπως και για τα χάλια στα λύκεια δεν φταίνε τα φροντιστήρια...
Από την άλλη ο στρουθοκαμηλισμός είναι πάντα φτηνό & εύκολο σπορ... 

@rg!

----------


## Nefalim

εγω μιλησα για ανθρωπινες ζωες περαν των επαγγελματων και για τη σταση μερικων πανω σε αυτο το θεμα. ποσοι λενε θανατος στους μπατσους μη παραφραζουμε τα λογια μας.ιστορια εχω διαβασει αρκετη απο το ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ μας ετσι. και γι αυτο εκφερω γνωμη για την χουντα + του οτι και η μανα μου πατερας μου κλπ ζησανε και μου εχουνε πει τι γινοτανε τοτε.

----------


## python

όλα ειναι αλυσίδα, ρώτα τον τύπο που μένει βύρωνα που έχει ενα 20αρι σπιτι με την οικογένιά του, η γυναίκα του άνεργη και αυτός εργάτης, με 500 € να συντηρεί ολη την οικογένια του? Πες πως γίνεται μια πορεία, και είναι αυτός και εσύ, και απέναντι ο μπάτσος που αρχίζει και σου βρίζει την μανα σου τον πατέρα σου, την κοπέλα σου κ.α. (κατι που γίνεται πάρα πολύ συχνά).. τι θα γίνει τότε???? εσυ δεν θα ακολουθήσεις????? δεν θα υποστηρίξεις τον συνάνθρωπό σου????
ασυναίσθητα θα το κάνεις όμως, γιατι πάνω απο όλα είμαστε άνθρωποι και έχουμε συναισθήματα.
Το ένα θα φέρει το άλλο και αποτέλεσμα ΞΥΛΟ.

----------


## argi

> Στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για κυνική ομολογία της αδυναμίας τους να διαχειριστούν τα ζητήματα του δημόσιου πανεπιστήμιου (και γενικότερα του δημόσιου χώρου των μη εμπορεύσιμων αγαθών). Χρόνια τώρα προετοιμάζονται (σκόπιμα ή εκ των πραγμάτων) τα αδιέξοδα των πανεπιστημίων και η «εξωτερική λύση» τους. Εξ ορισμού βεβαίως την κύρια και πολιτική ευθύνη για τα όποια αδιέξοδα έχουν οι κυβερνήσεις, αλλά όχι μόνο.


Φταίνει οι κυβερνήσεις που αντιπροσωπευουν το 85% του συνόλου των ελλήνων... Ωραία θέση... 

Αόριστη αξία για το δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο, παραδοχή ότι μόνο αυτά μπορούν να παράγουν ελευθερη σκέψη, υποννοια ότι πάντ υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο από πίσω από τους "κακούς" (κάτι σαν τον τύπο στο Παρα Πέντε...)

Τελικά και οι θεωρίες συνομωσίας πουλάνε πολυ... μαζί και η βλ@κεία...

ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ !!!!

ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΟΡΙΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΚΡΑΙΑ ΕΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ... *Το Κακό που ξέρεις ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητα ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ από το άγνωστο...???*

@rg!

----------


## JS

> Μην μιλάτε για τον Κρόκαλη , ο τυπος ειναι Υποχθόνιος, Ανατολική Γερμανία -Πράκτορας, εμπορος όπλων, απειλές ζωής και ένα σωρό άλλα, και το βασικότερο??? ΒΥΣΜΑΤΟΥΧΟΣ MEGASSSSSSS κ.α.


Το ίδιο είπαν και οι άλλοι....ο Κόκκαλης είναι ΚΑΛΟΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΑΣ  :: 
Και ένας καλός επιχειρηματίας ξέρεις ποιους θα προσλάβει  :: 

@Nefalim
Μαλακιστίρι με μολότωφ = επαγγελματίας δολοφόνος
ΜΑΤάκιας = επαγελματίας βλήμα (ή/και άβουλος δολοφόνος)
Αεροπόρος/Ναυτικός/Στρατιωτικός = επαγγελματίας σκεπτόμενος εν δυνάμει δολοφόνος

οι 1&2 είναι το ίδιο επικίνδυνοι με τον 1 λίγο πιο επικίνδυνο.
Ε, ναι λοιπόν...ας τον σκοτώσουν...όχι φυλάκιση, σύλληψη, στο ψαχνό κατευθείαν.Όσοι λιγότεροι τόσο καλύτερα. 
Ανθρώπινη ζωή που θέλει να αφαιρέσει ανθρώπινη ζωή άλλου δεν είναι χρήσιμη στην κοινωνία μας.

----------


## nuke

..

----------


## xrg

+++argi

Μάλλον εγώ δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω χωρίς να μπώ στον πειρασμό να βρίσω άσχημα.
Όταν κάποιοι θα μάθουν κάτι παραπάνω (τι συμβαίνει στον κόσμο) από τις κομματικές προκηρύξεις που διαβάζουν.. Όταν αυτοί θα καταλάβουν οτι δεν είμαστε στο γήπεδο να σφαζόμαστε για το 'χρώμα' αλλά κοιτάμε να διορθώσουμε τα πράγματα για να ζούμε σε μία καλύτερη χώρα/κοινωνία..
Τότε θα τα ξαναπούμε.

----------


## Vigor

Αγωνιστές μου εσείς... Όταν θα φιλήσετε κατουρημένες ποδιές για να βρείτε δουλειά να δω αν θα διακατέχεστε από τον ίδιο επαναστατικό οίστρο... Και όταν μεγαλώσετε, πάτε στρατό, βρείτε δουλειά και πλέον το σύστημα σας έχει απορροφήσει και το παλούκι έχει μπεί για τα καλά βαθιά να δω αν θα κατεβαίνετε στους δρόμους να τα βάζετε με τους μπάτσους...στο όνομα της εξέγερσης και του αγώνα...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nefalim
> 
> αν ειναι δυνατον να συμφωνεις με την αφαιρεση της ζωης ενος συνανθρωπου ειναι εξοργιστικο. ναι μεν να πληρωσει αλλα να πληρωσει με τον ΝΟΜΟ γι αυτο και υπαρχουν ετσι. οι ιδεες μερικων εδω μεσα ειναι ανηκουστες και αγγιζουνε τα ορια του φασισμου ετσι.λυπαμαι ειλικρινα ανθρωποι που περασανε την χουντα και μαθανε ειδανε νιωσανε τι σημαινει φασισμος να δρουνε με αναλογο τροπο, ειλικρινα ντροπη σας 
> 
> 
> Αφήστε βρε τα σάπια... δεν είδα κανένα να διαμαρτύρεται για τους αστυνομικούς που σκοτώθηκαν εν ώρα υπηρεσίας... 
> 
> Λέμε στο κάτω κάτω αυτοι διάλεξαν το επαγγελμα που κάνουν... Εεεε λοιπόν και αυτός που βγαίνει με την μολοτωφ σε πορεία ήταν ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ του... dont do the crime if you cant do the time...
> 
> ...


[email protected]

@ Νefalim,

Φιλαράκι, εγώ την χούντα την ένιωσα στο πετσί μου....

Θυμάμαι ότι η μάνα μου έκρυβε της πάνες γιατί ήταν παράνομες, τις έψαχνε η χούντα μήπως μέσα είχαν προκυρήξεις, μέχρι που κατάφερα και σηκώθηκα στα πόδια μου, και όταν άρχισα να περπατάω και να τρέχω, σε ηλικία μόλις 3 χρονών, έριξα την χούντα !

Έχω βαρεθεί την καραμέλα με την χούντα, σιγά την χούντα που περάσαμε στην Ελλάδα. Έχει πάει κανένας σας στο πρώην Ανατολικό μπλόκ, να δει τι σημαίνει η λέξη φασισμός ? Έχετε δει ποτέ τι γίνετε σε σοβαρές χούντες όπως πχ Χιλή ? Εδώ Χούντα γιαλαντζή ήταν μπροστά τους...

Κανένας μας δεν συμφωνεί εδώ με την αφαίρεση της ζωής του συνανθρώπου, εκτός από όλους όσους επικροτούν την χρήση βίας και μολότωφ έμμεσα ή άμεσσα.

Όμως δεχόμαστε το δικαίωμα του Αστυνομικού να υπερασπιστεί τον ευατό του όταν μέσα στο λεοφορείο του πετάνε την μολότωφ για να τον σκοτώσουν, γιατί κάποια ηλίθια κοματόσκυλα τον έχουν ποτήσει ταξικό μίσος.


Και ποιοί είναι οι μπάτσοι τελικά ? Ποιά είναι τα ΜΑΤ ? Τρεις και εξήντα παίρνουν και αυτοί, σε ένα δυάρι μένουν, και μπορεί και η δική τους γυναίκα να είναι άνεργη, και να έχουν παιδιά, και να καταλήγουν να λαδώνονται για να ζήσουν την οικογένεια.

Ελληνές είναι και αυτοί σαν και εμάς, άνθρωποι απλοί...

----------


## JS

πες τα vigor  ::   ::  
Έχω δει κουμουνάκια με κουστούμι που πάει σύνεφο...
Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το παίζω επαναστάτης, ούτε ήμουν ποτέ κομματόσκυλο αλλά γραβάτα δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα (και ας δουλεύω απο μικρός)  :: 
Επαναστάτης είσαι στην ιδεολογία και όχι στην κάρτα μέλους...

----------


## nuke

έτσι έτσι..

κ στους συνταξιούχους που είχαν κατέβει πριν μερικά χρόνια και στους οικοδόμους και στους δημόσιους και στα όργανα της τάξης και στους καθηγητές και και και και...

τα κεφάλια μέσα ρεεεε που έχετε και δικαιώματα..

----------


## JS

> έτσι έτσι..
> 
> κ στους συνταξιούχους που είχαν κατέβει πριν μερικά χρόνια και στους οικοδόμους και στους δημόσιους και στα όργανα της τάξης και στους καθηγητές και και και και...


Έλα, βρε...τα είπαμε αυτά 300 ποστ πιο πίσω. Όσο τσογλάνια είναι τα ΜΑΤ που βαράνε συνταξιούχους (γιατί το κάνουν, δεν έχει κανείς αμφιβολία), τόσο τσογλάνια είναι αυτοί που πετάνε μολότωφ.

----------


## nuke

τα είπαμε αλλά πάλι στα ίδια καταλήξαμε.. να δω αν θα βγείτε στους δρόμους μετά από μερικά χρόνια που θα είστε βολεμένοι,πλαστικές σφαίρες,επαναστάτες του κ@λου,κομματόσκυλα,σιγά τη χούντα κτλ

το θέμα του topic είναι ο νομος πλαίσιο και όχι ποιος την έχει πιο μεγάλη.... 



...την επανάσταση..

----------


## JS

Εγώ προσωπικά μια χαρά βολεμένος ήμουν πάντα , αυτό είπα οτι ποτέ δεν το έπαιζα επαναστάτης  ::  
Όσο για το θέμα του τόπικ, έσπασε στα 2 αλλά δεν πειράζει μωρέ...μια χαρά το συζητάμε και απο τις δύο μπάντες  ::  
Βασικά το ωραίο είναι οτι δεν βλέπω κανέναν να έχει μονοκόματες απόψεις αλλά γίνεται ένας ωραίος αχταρμάς.
Εξαιρούνται τα ποστ τύπου "προγραμματικές δηλώσεις" που εμφανίστηκαν  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

> Εξαιρούνται τα ποστ τύπου "προγραμματικές δηλώσεις" που εμφανίστηκαν


οπου να'ναι θα κανουν την εμφανιση τους και υποψηφιοι δημοτικοι συμβουλοι  ::

----------


## deninho

Όσοι από εσάς που κατεβαίνετε στις πορείες, και λέτε ότι όσοι κάνουν τα επεισόδια δεν είναι φοιτητές, αλλά μπάτσοι, στρουμφάκια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, απαντήστε μου σας παρακαλώ: Γιατί δεν τους απομονώνετε??? Δεν είναι δα και πολύ δύσκολο, νομίζω, αρκεί να το θες

Και όσο για το AIT, οι περισσότεροι από εκεί μέσα είναι με υποτροφίες της Intracom. Δεν πληρώνουν σέντσι  ::

----------


## JS

Άσε, τα ίδια έλεγα και εγώ μέχρι που μου έτυχε....Αν σου τραβάνε πιστόλι & μαχαίρι άντε απομόνωσέ τους εσύ  ::

----------


## nuke

> Άσε, τα ίδια έλεγα και εγώ μέχρι που μου έτυχε....Αν σου τραβάνε πιστόλι & μαχαίρι άντε απομόνωσέ τους εσύ


χεχ πάλι καλά που πρόλαβες να απαντήσεις εσύ γιατί θα μας τα χώνανε πάλι για ψευτοεπαναστατισμούς  ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> Όσοι από εσάς που κατεβαίνετε στις πορείες, και λέτε ότι όσοι κάνουν τα επεισόδια δεν είναι φοιτητές, αλλά μπάτσοι, στρουμφάκια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, απαντήστε μου σας παρακαλώ: Γιατί δεν τους απομονώνετε??? Δεν είναι δα και πολύ δύσκολο, νομίζω, αρκεί να το θες


Επειδή χτες συμμετείχα στην πορεία (και συμμεριζόμουν την ψυχολογία του μέσου διαδηλωτή) μπορώ να σε βεβαιώσω ότι ο μέσος φοιτητής, όταν βλέπει να περνάνε μπροστά από τα μάτια του *ομάδες* κουκουλοφόρων, κρατώντας κοτρώνες και πλακάκια πεζοδρομίων από το κοντινότερο εργοτάξιο, εάν έχει έστω και το ελάχιστο ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης, δε θα μπει στο δρόμο τους. Ούτε οι ομάδες περιφρούρησης θα ήταν σε θέση να αντιμετωπίσουν τραμπουκισμό αυτού του βαθμού.

Προσωπικά μέχρι το κέντρο της Πανεπιστημίου άντεξα να ακολουθήσω την πορεία. Ήταν το σημείο που άρχισαν να πέφτουν τα δακρυγόνα μέσα στα μπλοκ.

----------


## python

Δεν ανοίκω σε μια γενιά κομάτων, αν και κάποιοι θέλουν να το κάνουν αυτό. Αριστεροι και δεξιοί το ιδιο φασίστες είναι, και όσο αφορά την χούντα, ποιος την μαμεί και αυτήν? καμία σχ΄΄εση, αλάζουν οι εποχές, αλάζει και η χούντα, χούντα είναι η επιβολή του νόμου, παλιά ήταν με την βία τώρα είναι με το χρήμα. το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα είναι, ΚΚΕ, ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, τα ίδια σκ..τα είναι, στις εκλογές φένετε αν η γενιά μας είναι κοματόσκυλα η όχι. πσιφίζουν 500 απο τους 10000 και απο αυτούς για τις σχολες λέω,, οι περισσότεροι για τις γυναίκες δηλ μ...κια, το ξέρουμε όλοι, οσο για την χούντα που αναφέρετε, σιγά το πράγμα??? ρώτα και αυτούς που χάσανε δικούς τους, χωρίς λόγο.
όλα ξεκινάνε απο τον εμφύλιο που σάν λαός που προέρχεται απο 400 χρόνια κατοχής, έχουμε χάσει τον μπολυσουλά μας, και μας είχανε χωρίσει σε δεξιούς και αριστερούς. ο καθένας απο εμάς έχει τα προβλήματά του και προσπαθει να βρεί τρόπους επιβίωσης. 
Και όσο για τις εκλογές?? τι; κανονικές, ήταν υποχρεωτικό, και τώρα είναι υποχρεωτικό, οσο και αν λένε κάποιοι πως δεν είναι, πας να ρωτήσεις τους φορείς και σου λένε ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ, θα σου ερθει πρόστιμο κ.α. Τα πάντα είναι μια προπαγάντα, το ίδιο παραμύθι πάντα, ευρωπαίοι, αριστεροι, δεξιοι, κοματόσκυλα, βυσματουχοι,σοσιαλιστές, παγκοσμιοποίηση κ.α. ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΠΑΓΑΝΤΑ

----------


## Nefalim

μηπως τελικα μισειτε ολοι εδω μεσα την ελλαδα γενικοτερα που καταπινει τα ονειρα σας φειμωνει τον λογο σας και σας κανει να κολυμπατε στα σκατα? ολοι στην ιδια μοιρα ειμαστε και το ξερετε πολυ καλα. ολοι θελουμε το κατι παραπανω απο αυτη την χωρα που με τοσο ανεση μας καταπατα. ποσοι απο εσας εδω μεσα δεν εχετε πει γαμω την ελλαδα μου η γαμω τα υπουργεια μου. ενα κωλοχανειο ειναι που ολοι προσπαθουν να ζησουν με χιλιους δυο τροπους. ολοι θα καταληξουμε εκει τουλαχιστον ομως σε αυτες τισ ηλικιες ας κανουμε τα ονειρα μας για ενα καλυτερο κοσμο ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΗ. υπομονη μεχρι να γινει ο 3ος παγκοσμιος και να την χτισουμε παλι απο την αρχη  ::

----------


## papashark

Το έχουμε πει αρκετές φορές όλοι εμάς.

Κάποιοι από εμάς (όπως εγώ), είχαμε την δυνατότητα να φύγουμε να πάμε αλλού, εγώ επέλεξα να παραμείνω.

Θέλω μια καλύτερα ελλάδα, αλλά ξέρω ότι αυτή δεν θα έρθει βγαινόντας στους δρόμους και φωνάζοντας, απεργόντας, εμποδίζοντας τους υπόλοιπους.

Προτιμώ στο μικρό ποσοστό που μπορώ, να είμαι καλύτερος πολίτης. Να πετάω τα σκουπίδια στον σκουπιδοτενεκέ, να κλείνω την σακούλα. Να μην πετάω σκουπίδια σε θάλασσες κι ακτές. Μετά τα σκουπίδια πάω στο επόμενο βήμα, γιατί βήμα βήμα και με πολύ προσπάθεια αναβαθμίζεσε, όχι με φωνές.

----------


## Nefalim

να φυγεις που να πας εγω δεν εχω τα @@ να φυγω παντως γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα τι υπαρχει περα απο εδω.

----------


## papashark

> να φυγεις που να πας εγω δεν εχω τα @@ να φυγω παντως γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα τι υπαρχει περα απο εδω.


Πολύ λιγότερη Δημοκρατία  ::

----------


## Nefalim

δε παμε λεω γω σε κανα κορφοβουνι με τις κοτουλες μας τα γιδια μας τα γουρουνια μας να κυνηγαμε και να γουσταρουμε. χωρις τι βι χωρις τπτ. α οπα θα βγαλω ενα λινκ στανταρ δε μπορει θα παω καπου ψηλα  ::

----------


## nuke

οι undercover της ΕΛΛ.ΑΣ.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neted

> Και όταν μεγαλώσετε, πάτε στρατό, βρείτε δουλειά και πλέον το σύστημα σας έχει απορροφήσει και το παλούκι έχει μπεί για τα καλά βαθιά να δω αν θα κατεβαίνετε στους δρόμους να τα βάζετε με τους μπάτσους...στο όνομα της εξέγερσης και του αγώνα...


Αυτό ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνει η *νεολαία*. Να αλλάζει τον κόσμο στον οποίο θα ζήσει και θεωρεί άδικο. Και η σκυτάλη στην επόμενη.

----------


## Nefalim

δε γινεται ν απαιτουμε να καταλαβουμε τους μεγαλους και αυτοι εμας. αλλιως μεγαλωσανε αυτοι αλλιως εμεις και γι αυτο κανουμε του κεφαλιου μας παντα μα παντα εστω και λαθος.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Unreal

Γενικά οι νέοι πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι όπλο τους πρέπει να έχουν την γνώση. Η γνώση είναι δύναμη, γνώση δεν αποκτάς με το να πηγαίνεις σε πορείες αλλά μελετώντας. Αντί να γίνεται επίδειξη δύναμης στους δρόμους να γίνεται επίδειξη γνώσεων στις εξετάσεις.

Αντί να γίνονται πορείες για το αν το όριο φοίτησης θα είναι στα 6 στα 8 χρόνια ή χωρίς όριο, καλύτερα να γίνονται πορείες (ημέρες Σαββάτου ή Κυριακής κατα προτίμηση) για το πως θα αποκτήσουμε καλύτερη παιδεία και σε επίπεδο υλικοτεχνικής υποδομής και κτηρίων και σε επίπεδο δασκάλων καθηγητών και ανθρώπινου δυναμικού. Και μην μου πείτε ότι η πορεία έγινε γι αυτό τον λόγο διότι αυτά τα προβλήματα της παιδείας υπάρχουν από τότε που εγώ πήγα σε δημόσιο σχολείο (από την πρώτη δημοτικού δηλαδή) και δεν είναι δυνατόν τώρα με την δημοσιοποίηση του νέου νομοσχεδίου που αφορά το όριο φοίτησης κυρίως να τα θυμήθηκαν όλοι.

Το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα είναι οι κακοί καθηγητές και οι κακές παραδόσεις και σημειώσεις και συγγράματα που μοιράζουν που αποθαρρύνουν αρκετούς νέους φοιτητές μιας και θεωρούν ανώφελο να πάνε σε παραδόσεις που δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβουν τίποτα και βλέπουν ένα καθηγητή που δεν ενδιαφέρεται να βοηθήσει να καταλάβουν. Αυτό πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν οι φοιτητές να διορθώσουν.

Όμως είναι που σε αυτήν την χώρα ο καθένας απο μικρός μπαίνει σε μια νοοτροπία το πως να κοροιδεύει και να εκμεταλλεύεται τους άλλους για χάρη του εαυτού του (στην ουσία κοροιδεύει και τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό). Κοροιδεύουν τους εαυτούς τους, και προσπαθούν να κοροιδέψουν και τους άλλους, το πανεπιστημιακό χαβαλέ θέλουν να προστατέψουν οι πορείες και όχι το άσυλο. Αυτά που λένε ότι πολλοί είναι εργαζόμενα νιάτα, και πολλοί σοβαρεύονται μετά τα 21-22 είναι δικαιολογίες, τουλάχιστον οι 8 στους 10 φοιτητές έχουν οικονομική υποστήριξη απο τους γονείς τους(που την είχαν κατα κάποιον τρόπο όταν πλήρωναν και τα φροντιστήρια πριν μπουν στο πανεπιστήμιο) ενώ το να σοβαρευτεί κάποιος όσο το δυνατόν νωρίτερα (με την εισαγωγή του στο πανεπιστήμιο δηλαδή) μόνο κακό δεν θα του κάνει. 

Τώρα επειδή σε αυτή την αντιπαράθεση απόψεων, που ως συνήθως στις θερμοαίμες κοινωνίες καταλήγει σε βίαια σύγκρουση, και οι κουκουλοφόροι "φοιτητές" και οι αστυνομικοί καταφεύγουν σε ακρότητες το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να καταδικαστούν οι ακρότητες. Δεδομένου ότι οι αστυνομικοί σε μια πορεία δεν σε πειράζουν αν εσύ πρώτος δεν αρχίσεις(όταν αρχίσουν οι κουκουλοφόροι τότε "τρώνε αρκετές" και οι αθώοι), οι πραγματικοί φοιτητές θα πρέπει να βρούν τρόπο να απομονώνουν τους κουκουλοφόρους που χαλάνε τις διαδηλώσεις ασχέτως το αν οι διαδηλώσεις γίνονται για δίκαια ή άδικα αιτήματα (που στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι άδικα κατά την άποψη μου, αλλά μια ειρηνική διαδήλωση δεν βλάπτει κανέναν ούτε καταστρέφει βιτρίνες και περιουσίες πολιτών).

----------


## ERMOULIX

> αν ειναι δυνατον να συμφωνεις με την αφαιρεση της ζωης ενος συνανθρωπου ειναι εξοργιστικο. ναι μεν να πληρωσει αλλα να πληρωσει με τον ΝΟΜΟ γι αυτο και υπαρχουν ετσι.


Μου φαίνεται λίγο οξύμωρο να ζητάει καποιος αναρχικος να δικαστεί σύμφωνα με το ΝΟΜΟ. Τον επικαλείται ενώ ο ίδιος τον έχει απαξιώσει με τον χειρότερο τρόπο. 

Εννοείται πως στην τελική θα τιμωρηθεί σύμφωνα με το νομο , απλά με πιανει μια αγανακτηση όταν ακουω έναν τετοιο επιχειρημα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Όσοι από εσάς που κατεβαίνετε στις πορείες, και λέτε ότι όσοι κάνουν τα επεισόδια δεν είναι φοιτητές, αλλά μπάτσοι, στρουμφάκια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, απαντήστε μου σας παρακαλώ: Γιατί δεν τους απομονώνετε??? Δεν είναι δα και πολύ δύσκολο, νομίζω, αρκεί να το θες


exm συγνώμη αλλά τουλάχιστον εγώ με τη σωματική διάπλαση που έχω δεν μπορώ ούτε να τον συγκρατήσω τον άλλο να μην μπει στη πορεία, ακόμα και αλυσίδες σπάνε οι τύποι. Τι εννοείς να τους απομονόσουμε ?

@sotirisk
Μη κερδοσκοπικά ιδρύματα υπάρχουν και ναι μπορούν να υπάρξουν μη κερδοσκοπικά πανεπιστήμια ακόμα και ιδιωτικά (με χορηγίες κλπ) όλα τα χρήμματα δλδ να πάνε για τη συντήριση του πανεπιστημίου, την έρευνα κλπ. Για έναν ιδιώτη όπως ο Κόκαλης αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει εξειδικευμένοι εργαζόμενοι, για το ΙΤΕ που είναι ερευνητικό κέντρο μπορεί να σημαίνει περισσότερα papers, περισσότερη διαφήμηση (αρα περισσότερα projects και χορηγίες) κλπ. Εταιρίες πληρώνουν για έρευνα ακόμα και σε τομείς που δεν αποφέρουν άμεσα κέρδη, αφού χρημματοδοτούν την έρευνα γιατί να μην χρηματοδοτούν και την εκπαίδευση ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Θέλω μια καλύτερα ελλάδα, αλλά ξέρω ότι αυτή δεν θα έρθει βγαινόντας στους δρόμους και φωνάζοντας, απεργόντας, εμποδίζοντας τους υπόλοιπους.
> 
> Προτιμώ στο μικρό ποσοστό που μπορώ, να είμαι καλύτερος πολίτης. Να πετάω τα σκουπίδια στον σκουπιδοτενεκέ, να κλείνω την σακούλα. Να μην πετάω σκουπίδια σε θάλασσες κι ακτές. Μετά τα σκουπίδια πάω στο επόμενο βήμα, γιατί βήμα βήμα και με πολύ προσπάθεια αναβαθμίζεσε, όχι με φωνές.


+++

----------


## freenet

> Θέλω μια καλύτερα ελλάδα, αλλά ξέρω ότι αυτή δεν θα έρθει βγαινόντας στους δρόμους και φωνάζοντας, απεργόντας, εμποδίζοντας τους υπόλοιπους.


Σε καλώ να μου παραθέσεις μια σημαντική αλλαγή που έγινε μέσα απο οποιαδήποτε αλλη πάλη του λαού εκτός απο φωνές,απεργίες,διαδηλώσεις,κινητοποιήσεις και ακόμα και μάχες με τους πραιτωριανούς του κράτους.
Η πεποίθηση που προκύπτει απο την καθεστωτική νοοτροπία κάποιων χώρων και την αναφυλαξια που παθαίνουν όταν ακούνε για αγώνες είναι σεβαστά μεν στοιχεία. Ωστόσο μην περιμένεις να δεχόμαστε κάποιοι να αποφασιζουν για τις ζωες μας κι εμείς να εναποθέτουμε τις ελπίδες μας στο μεταφυσικό.

----------


## tse0123

Κι όταν τελειώσουν οι πορείες, το ξύλο, οι μολότωφ, θα σβησουν οι φωτιές, θα μαζευτούνε τα γυαλιά, θα σκουπίσουνε και τέρμα το 'πανηγύρι', πίσω στις δουλείες μας.

Αν δεν έχεις τίποτα άλλο παρά θυμό κι αγανάκτηση, αν δεν έχεις όραμα, συγκεκριμένο, στόχους υλοποιήσιμους, προτάσεις που μπορείς να θέσεις και να αναπτύξεις θα παραμένεις μοιραία ένα ακόμα 'αντιδραστικό στοιχείο' στην κοινωνία.

Μπορεί μεν το πεδίο επιδραστικότητάς σου να είναι ένα πολύ μικρό μόνο υποσύνολο του πεδίου προβληματισμού σου, αν όμως δεν εστιάσεις σε αυτό δεν πρόκειται να καταφέρεις να το διευρύνεις, να είσαι στην ουσία αποτελεσματικός, κι όχι αιωνίως ένας ανικανοποίητος και οργισμένος άνθρωπος.

----------


## JS

> Θέλω μια καλύτερα ελλάδα, αλλά ξέρω ότι αυτή δεν θα έρθει βγαινόντας στους δρόμους και φωνάζοντας, απεργόντας, εμποδίζοντας τους υπόλοιπους.
> 
> 
> Σε καλώ να μου παραθέσεις μια σημαντική αλλαγή που έγινε μέσα απο οποιαδήποτε αλλη πάλη του λαού εκτός απο φωνές,απεργίες,διαδηλώσεις,κινητοποιήσεις και ακόμα και μάχες με τους πραιτωριανούς του κράτους.
> Η πεποίθηση που προκύπτει απο την καθεστωτική νοοτροπία κάποιων χώρων και την αναφυλαξια που παθαίνουν όταν ακούνε για αγώνες είναι σεβαστά μεν στοιχεία. Ωστόσο μην περιμένεις να δεχόμαστε κάποιοι να αποφασιζουν για τις ζωες μας κι εμείς να εναποθέτουμε τις ελπίδες μας στο μεταφυσικό.


1. Να πείσεις την μάνα σου να μην τους ξαναψηφίσει (αυτούς και όσους άλλους)
2. Να πείσεις τον πατέρα σου να μην ...
3. Να πείσεις τον ...
..
..
..
..
(εφόσον θα έχεις κάνει όλα τα παραπάνω , μετά απο 10 χρόνια) 
ΧΧ. Να πείσεις τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό να μην τους ξαναψηφίσει (ω, ναι σε λίγα χρονάκια θα έχεις αλλωτριωθεί και θα τους ψηφίζεις και εσύ).

Η Ελλάδα πάσχει απο ωχαδερφισμό και όχι απο φωνές και μολότωφ. Κόψτε τους τον αέρα με το μόνο όπλο που φοβούνται...μην χάσουν την καρέκλα τους.

----------


## thalexan

> Η Ελλάδα πάσχει απο ωχαδερφισμό και όχι απο φωνές και μολότωφ. Κόψτε τους τον αέρα με το μόνο όπλο που φοβούνται...μην χάσουν την καρέκλα τους.


Και στο ξεκίνημα κάθε αγώνα να αξιολογήσουμε πρώτα τις προθέσεις μας......Η επανάσταση ξεκινάει από τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό.

----------


## nuke

ρε παιδιά αμάν πια..

τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με το νόμο πλαίσιο?τι θέλετε να πείτε δηλαδή, ότι 

όλοι όσοι πάνε σε πορείες και φωνάζουν δε ξέρουν γιατί φωνάζουν?ή ότι όλοι 

είναι αναρχικοί με ιδεολογία σπάσε-κατέστρεψε?οκ συμφωνούμε όλοι ότι είναι 

τσογλάνια (αναρχκοί-ματ).. δηλαδή? δεχόμαστε τα πάντα αδιαμαρτήρητα και 

καθόμαστε στα αυγά μας?

τελοσπάντων..

πάμε στο θέμα μας..

----------


## freenet

ενα προσχέδιο που βγήκε στις εφημερίδες αυτες τις μέρες αναφέρει ειδικά για το άσυλο ότι είναι ικανή η είσοδος της αστυνομίας ακόμα και με πλημμελήματα. Η συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση είναι ακόμα πιο αντιδραστική και απεχθής από όσο φανταζόμαστε όλοι όσοι παρακολουθούμε απο κοντά το θέμα των κινητοποιήσεων.
Πλεον ακόμα και καταλήψεις φοιτητικών συλλόγων θα θεωρούνται λόγος καταλυσης του ασύλου!!!!  ::   ::  
Αντιγράφω απο το site της ελευθεροτυπίας




> Επέμβαση δημόσιας δύναμης χωρίς προηγούμενη πρόσκληση ή άδεια του αρμόδιου οργάνου επιτρέπεται μόνον εφόσον διαπράττονται κακουργήματα ή αυτόφωρα πλημμελήματα». (Σ.σ. ως αυτόφωρο πλημμέλημα λογίζεται και η κατάληψη δημόσιου κτιρίου).


http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112

----------


## papashark

> ενα προσχέδιο που βγήκε στις εφημερίδες αυτες τις μέρες αναφέρει ειδικά για το άσυλο ότι είναι ικανή η είσοδος της αστυνομίας ακόμα και με πλημμελήματα. Η συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση είναι ακόμα πιο αντιδραστική και απεχθής από όσο φανταζόμαστε όλοι όσοι παρακολουθούμε απο κοντά το θέμα των κινητοποιήσεων.
> Πλεον ακόμα και καταλήψεις φοιτητικών συλλόγων θα θεωρούνται λόγος καταλυσης του ασύλου!!!!   
> Αντιγράφω απο το site της ελευθεροτυπίας
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Επέμβαση δημόσιας δύναμης χωρίς προηγούμενη πρόσκληση ή άδεια του αρμόδιου οργάνου επιτρέπεται μόνον εφόσον διαπράττονται κακουργήματα ή αυτόφωρα πλημμελήματα». (Σ.σ. ως αυτόφωρο πλημμέλημα λογίζεται και η κατάληψη δημόσιου κτιρίου).
> ...


Γιατί όχι ?

Αμα κάνεις κακούργημα δηλαδή να μην μπούν μέσα μόνοι τους να σε ποιασουν ?

Αμα κάνεις αυτόφωρο πλημμέλημα (φθορά ξένης περιουσίας), να μην μπούν μέσα να σε τσιμπήσουν ?


Από πότε νομίζετε ότι το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο ισοδυναμή με άσυλο παραβίασης βασικών κανόνων του αστικού και ποινικού δικαίου ?

Γιατί εσύ να μπορείς να κλέψεις, σπάσεις, βιάσεις, κάψεις, ελεύθερα ?  ::  

Εγώ έξω που άμα τα κάνω θα μπορούν να με πιάσουν τι είμαι, μούλος ?  ::  


Πανεπιστημειακό Άσυλο είναι για τις ιδέες, για την ελευθερία της έκφρασης, όχι για να σπάτε πλάκα.

Και μην βγει κανένας και πει ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία έκφρασης και ιδεών (μόνο εδώ μέσα άμα πεις τίποτα ενάντια του συλλόγου την τρως  ::  )....

----------


## nuke

το είπαμε κ κάποιες σελίδες πριν.. ελευθερία έκφρασης έως ένα σημείο..

έτσι κ στο άσυλο δε λέει κανείς να τα σπάμε, να τα καίμε και να μην γίνετε τίποτα..

στο πολυτεχνείο μπήκαν μέσα με τα τανκς.. αλλά ξέχασα.. χούντα ήταν αυτή...

για πηγαίντε κ στην πραγματική χούντα ε?  :: 

Τα πραγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα,
πληρώνεις= αξίζεις, έχεις δικαιώματα, παροχές, τιμή και δόξα
δεν πληρώνεις=καλύτερα να μας αδειάζεις την γωνιά

edit:sorry πάτησα καταλάθος υποβολή

----------


## papashark

> το είπαμε κ κάποιες σελίδες πριν
> 
> 
> Τα πραγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα,
> πληρώνεις= αξίζεις, έχεις δικαιώματα, παροχές, τιμή και δόξα
> δεν πληρώνεις=καλύτερα να μας αδειάζεις την γωνιά
> Copyright Sotiris Feb 2006



Nαι και ?

----------


## freenet

> Γιατί όχι ?
> 
> Αμα κάνεις κακούργημα δηλαδή να μην μπούν μέσα μόνοι τους να σε ποιασουν ?
> 
> Αμα κάνεις αυτόφωρο πλημμέλημα (φθορά ξένης περιουσίας), να μην μπούν μέσα να σε τσιμπήσουν ?


Έχεις ακούσει πολλές φορές να διαλύσουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι το χώρο που μετά σπουδάζουμε?
Εχεις υπόψιν σου οτι οι καταληψεις ειναι πολιτικές αποφάσεις μαζικών συνελεύσεων και μάλιστα στους χώρους που καθημερινά ζούνε και φοιτούν χιλιάδες φοιτητές?
Θεωρείς οτι οι καταλήψεις χώρων είναι επαναστατική γυμναστική μόνο και μόνο για να μπει η αστυνομία μέσα?Η καταληψη δεν ειναι μεσο παλης και μεταδοσης ιδεων και αποψεων? 




> Από πότε νομίζετε ότι το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο ισοδυναμή με άσυλο παραβίασης βασικών κανόνων του αστικού και ποινικού δικαίου ?
> 
> Γιατί εσύ να μπορείς να κλέψεις, σπάσεις, βιάσεις, κάψεις, ελεύθερα ?  
> 
> Εγώ έξω που άμα τα κάνω θα μπορούν να με πιάσουν τι είμαι, μούλος ?  
> 
> 
> Πανεπιστημειακό Άσυλο είναι για τις ιδέες, για την ελευθερία της έκφρασης, όχι για να σπάτε πλάκα.
> 
> Και μην βγει κανένας και πει ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία έκφρασης και ιδεών (μόνο εδώ μέσα άμα πεις τίποτα ενάντια του συλλόγου την τρως  )....


Στην ελλάδα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περιθώριο για αποψεις ιδέες εκφράσεις που δεν συνάδουν με τον λεγόμενο καθεστωτικο λογο.Αυτό το ξερουν και οι πέτρες,οχι αυτες που πετανε ορισμενοι. Στην ελλάδα του σήμερα κυριαρχει μια ιδιοτυπη χουντα αποψεων του,μια μονομερεια που σε καταδικαζει αν διαφοροποιηθεις, ενα κλιμα που σε αναγκαζει να υποταχτεις, μια αδιαφορια που σε τσακιζει στην καθημερινοτητα, μια καθημερινη βια που σε διαπερνά.
Μπορεις αν ψαξεις να ενημερωθεις διεξοδικα για τους φρονηματικους νομους, τις φιλικες ανακρισεις, την στοχοποιηση χωρων και αποψεων, την δαιμονοποιηση χωρων, την τρομοκρατηση αλληλεγγυων, τον καταλογισμό των λεγομενων συνοδοιπόρων.
Στην ελλαδα του σημερα η χουντα εχει δημοκρατικο προσωπειο, παραγει νομους που ειναι φανερα αδικοι,ψηφιζει την διαλυση των κοινωνικων κεκτημένων και απαιτει την πειθαρχηση ολων.
Στην ελλαδα του 21 αιωνα ειναι μαγκια το αμαξακι η καριερα και η γκλαμουρια του καγκουρα,ο καταναλωτισμος ειναι ο θεος μας, το συνεχες τρεξιμο για προσοντα ειναι καθαγιασμενο, η εκμεταλλευση ειναι θεσμικη, οι εργαζομενοι ειναι σκλαβοι και οι μεταναστες ειναι θυματα παντος τυπου (ρατσιστικων κομπλεξ ως αποδιοπομπαιοι τραγοι, στοχοι των φασιστικων σκουπών των ΜΑΤ,ποιος δεν θυμαται τα στρατοπεδα συγκεντωσης πριν μερικα χρονια με μεταναστες).
Στην ελλαδα του σημερα οσοι ονειρευονται και αντιστεκονται στο μαζικο ειναι επικινδυνοι,τους βλεπεις με στραβο ματι, τους ειρωνευεσαι και τους θεωρεις γραφικους.
Στην ελλαδα του 21 αιωνα μονο οσοι ασπαζονται εμμεσα ή άμεσα το καθεστως εχουν ελευθερια λογου οσο τους επιτρεπει το συστημα.
Οποιος απεργει εχει δικαιωμα να το κανει αλλα οταν ενοχλει αναλαμβανουν τα δικαστηρια να κρινουν την απεργια παρανομη και καταχρηστικη.Οταν διαμαρτυρεσαι και ζητας διαλογο απο το υπουργειο αντιμετωπιζεις καρκινογονα αερια και ΜΑΤ απεναντι σου.Οταν ζητας αξιοπρεπεις μισθους και συνταξεις αντιμετωπιζεσαι με ξυλο και διωξεις.
Το μονο στοιχειωδες δικαιωμα στον αγωνα,κατοχυρωμενο απο το συνταγμα, τωρα αναιρειται. Το δικαιωμα στην αλλη σκεψη στοχοποιειται.
Σε αυτη την ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει ελευθερια σκεψης.Και δεν χρειάστηκε καν να δημιουργηθει η αστυνομια σκεψης του οργουελ, απλα μας φυτεψαν τον αστυνομο μεσα μας.
Και μην μου πεις για εξω, μην μου παρουσιαζεις τις εξω χουντες για να αισθανθω καλυτερα για την μεσα...

----------


## JS

> Στην ελλαδα του σημερα η χουντα εχει δημοκρατικο προσωπειο, παραγει νομους που ειναι φανερα αδικοι,ψηφιζει την διαλυση των κοινωνικων κεκτημένων και απαιτει την πειθαρχηση ολων.


Μάλιστα...και είπαμε οτι αυτοί που ψηφίζουν τους νόμους είναι αιρετοί ή κατέχουν το αξίωμα εκ γεννετής ;
Αντί να φωνάζεις στους δρόμους, φώναξε πρώτα στους συγγενείς σου που συνεχίζουν για 30 χρόνια να τους ψηφίζουν.


EDIT:
Δεν λέω να μην φωνάζεις και στους δρόμους...απλά το να φωνάζεις μόνο στους δρόμους ενώ τις ευθύνες τις έχουν και συγγενείς σου είναι ΧΑΖΟ.

----------


## papashark

Προφανώς ζούμε σε άλλη χώρα....

Ναι βρε, δεν επιτρέπετε στην ελλάδα να κυκλοφωρείς ιδέες του στυλ "ζήτω η 17Ν, σκοτώστε αυτόν που έχει περισσότερα λεφτά από εμάς"....


Tώρα αυτά που λες δεν δένουν μεταξύ τους.




> Έχεις ακούσει πολλές φορές να διαλύσουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι το χώρο που μετά σπουδάζουμε?


Τότε τι σε κόφτει ? Αφού δεν τα κάνουν οι φοιτητές, θα έρθει η αστυνομία να τους μαζέψει. Κανονικά αφού δεν τα κάνουν οι φοιτητές, θα έπρεπε οι ίδιοι να την φωνάξουν και να σώσουν τον χώρο τους. 




> Εχεις υπόψιν σου οτι οι καταληψεις ειναι πολιτικές αποφάσεις μαζικών συνελεύσεων και μάλιστα στους χώρους που καθημερινά ζούνε και φοιτούν χιλιάδες φοιτητές?


Έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι οι υπάρχουν και φοιτητές που δεν συμφωνούν με τον αγώνα σου ? Με ποιό δικαίωμα τους στερείς την πρόσβαση ?
Έτσω και ένας θα ήθελε να πάει να κάνει μάθημα, θα έπρεπε να του επιτρέπετε, η απαγόρευση που επιβάλουν οι και καλά "μαζικές συνελεύεσεις", είναι φασιστικές αποφάσεις, γιατί περιορίζουν την ελευθερία και τα δικαιώματα των άλλων. Και μετά μου μιλάς για δημοκρατία...

Τώρα με αυτήν την σειρά καταλήψεων και "αγώνων", κάποιοι μπορεί να χάσουν την εξεταστική τους, να χάσουν το εξάμηνο τους, που μπορεί να ήθελαν να πάρουν το πτυχίο στα χέρια τους για να βγουν έξω και να δουλέψουν με καλύτερες αποδοχές, γιατί τις έχουν ανάγκη.

Όμως εσείς με τον φασισμό της δημοκρατίας, αποφασίζετε να μην του επιτρέψετε να ζήσει όπως έχει δικαίωμα...


Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τις απεργείες, δεν μπορείς να απεργείς διαρκώς, δεν μπορείς να εκβιάζεις την κοινωνία με την απεργεία σου.

Δεν μπορείς εσύ να απεργείς και με αυτόν τον τρόπο να με ενοχλείς, να περιορίζεις τα δικά μου δικαιώματα.

Η Δημοκρατία μας σου δίνει ελευθερία, έχει ένα όριο όμως, εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθερία του συναθρώπου μας.





> Στην ελλάδα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περιθώριο για αποψεις ιδέες εκφράσεις που δεν συνάδουν με τον λεγόμενο καθεστωτικο λογο.Αυτό το ξερουν και οι πέτρες,οχι αυτες που πετανε ορισμενοι. Στην ελλάδα του σήμερα κυριαρχει μια ιδιοτυπη χουντα αποψεων του,μια μονομερεια που σε καταδικαζει αν διαφοροποιηθεις, ενα κλιμα που σε αναγκαζει να υποταχτεις, μια αδιαφορια που σε τσακιζει στην καθημερινοτητα, μια καθημερινη βια που σε διαπερνά.


Τι μου λες, αισθάνθηκα μια ανατριχίλα μόλις με διαπέρασε η βία....

Πράγματι, ειδικά πέριξ του πολυτεχνείου, οι μαγαζάτορες και οι κάτοικοι αισθάνονται συχνά την βία που προκαλούν οι δημοκρατικά εξεγιρόμενοι νέοι....

Λυπάμαι, αλλά αν το κοινωνικό σύνολο αδιαφορεί, αν σε καταδικάζει το σύνολο με την συμπεριφορά του, αυτό δεν είναι χούντα, είναι ευνομούμενη κοινωνία, και είναι ένα από το πράγματα που η αρχαία Ελλάδα κληροδώτησε τον δυτικό πολιτισμό, και σιγά σιγά πηγαίνει και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.

Το αντίθετο της ευνομούμενης δημοκρατικής κοινωνίας, είναι είτε ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώτα, είτε αναρχία, εκεί που ζει ο ποιό δυνατός (είτε είναι ο αυτοκράτηρ, είτε είναι ο πιστολέρο).




> Στην ελλαδα του σημερα η χουντα εχει δημοκρατικο προσωπειο, παραγει νομους που ειναι φανερα αδικοι,ψηφιζει την διαλυση των κοινωνικων κεκτημένων και απαιτει την πειθαρχηση ολων.


Εάν θέλετε αναρχία, να πάτε αλλού, γιατί τα πανεπιστήμεια είναι προϊόν του συστήματος που υπάρχει, που εμείς πληρώνουμε φόρους για να έχετε εσείς να σπουδάσετε, άμα θέλετε αναρχία, 

Moderated by RF @ 10-6-2006 10:35
Διεγράφη υβριστικό περιεχόμενο. Είχα διαγράψει όλο το post αλλά το επαναφέρω γιατί υπήρξε άμεση απάντηση με quotes.  

, να μην πληρώνουμε φόρους εμείς, να μην πληρώνουμε για άλλους.

Έχω σιχαθεί αυτές τις εξωαριστερές απόψεις, άμα δεν το γουστάρεις το κράτος, σταμάτα να απολαμβάνεις αυτά που σου δίνει, σήκωσε το ανάστημα σου, και παράτα την υποκρισία του να απολαμβάνεις τα καλά του κράτους βρίζοντας το.


Άκου καθεστώς....




> Σε αυτη την ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει ελευθερια σκεψης.Και δεν χρειάστηκε καν να δημιουργηθει η αστυνομια σκεψης του οργουελ, απλα μας φυτεψαν τον αστυνομο μεσα μας.


Μπα, μάλλον κάτι έχει σαπίσει μέσα σας, μάλλον κάποιοι σας πότησαν μούχλα μίσσους, μούχλα ταξικής πάλης, κάποιοι δηλητηρίασαν το μυαλό σας....

----------


## freenet

> Προφανώς ζούμε σε άλλη χώρα....
> 
> Ναι βρε, δεν επιτρέπετε στην ελλάδα να κυκλοφωρείς ιδέες του στυλ "ζήτω η 17Ν, σκοτώστε αυτόν που έχει περισσότερα λεφτά από εμάς"....


αυτο ειναι πολιτικη αναλυση του φαινομενου της τρομοκρατιας?Μηπως και οι ισλαμιστες σκοτωνουν τους δυτικους επειδη τους ζηλοφθονουν κιολας?
Περιμενω κατι πιο εξυπνο απο εναν εξυπνο ανθρωπο.






> Τότε τι σε κόφτει ? Αφού δεν τα κάνουν οι φοιτητές, θα έρθει η αστυνομία να τους μαζέψει. Κανονικά αφού δεν τα κάνουν οι φοιτητές, θα έπρεπε οι ίδιοι να την φωνάξουν και να σώσουν τον χώρο τους.


Δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι το πνεύμα του πανεπιστημιακου ασυλου.Δεν υπαρχει ασυλο για να μπουκαρει ηαστυνομια,υπαρχει ασυλο που το προασπιζεται το κατοχυρωνει και το κατακτα η κοινωνια για να ΜΗΝ μπουκάρει η αστυνομια.
Μεχρι σημερα το ασυλο και πουθενα στον κοσμο οπου και οποτε ισχυε δεν ειχε γινει αντικειμενο εκμεταλλευσης για να γινονται εγκληματικες πραξεις.Ωστοσο ηταν παντοτε το επιχειρημα για να καταλυεται...πχ στο αριστοτελειο ισχυριστηκαν οτι ειναι αντρο ναρκωμανων και βιασμων ξεχασαν βεβαια να μας πουν οτι διακινηση και βιασμοι γινονται και εκτος...Και προφανως τα αυτοφωρα κατα της ζωης εγκληματα δεν τα προασπιζει το ασυλο...Λιγη ενημερωση δεν βλαπτει. 




> Έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι οι υπάρχουν και φοιτητές που δεν συμφωνούν με τον αγώνα σου ? Με ποιό δικαίωμα τους στερείς την πρόσβαση ?
> Έτσω και ένας θα ήθελε να πάει να κάνει μάθημα, θα έπρεπε να του επιτρέπετε, η απαγόρευση που επιβάλουν οι και καλά "μαζικές συνελεύεσεις", είναι φασιστικές αποφάσεις, γιατί περιορίζουν την ελευθερία και τα δικαιώματα των άλλων. Και μετά μου μιλάς για δημοκρατία...


Μπορω κι εγω λοιπον με το ιδιο σκεπτικο να ισχυριστω οτι ειναι και οι αποφασεις της εξουσιας φαιστικες παρα το γεγονος οτι επικυρωνονται απο τις εκλογες καθε 4 χρονια?
Αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι η μονοδιαστατη σκεψη σε οδηγει σε αδιεξοδα σαν αυτο το παραπανω γιατι μην μου πεις οτι δεν διαφωνει κανεις με τις αποφασεις κυβερνησεων...
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο φοιτητης που διαφωνει μπορει να ερθει στις ανοικτες μαζικες συνελευσεις και να ψηφισει εναντια στην καταληψη.Κανεις δεν ισχυριστηκε οτι οι συνελευσεις ειναι μοναχα να ψηφιζεις ναι στην καταληψη.Μαλλον το αγνοεις επιδεικτικα αυτο.




> Τώρα με αυτήν την σειρά καταλήψεων και "αγώνων", κάποιοι μπορεί να χάσουν την εξεταστική τους, να χάσουν το εξάμηνο τους, που μπορεί να ήθελαν να πάρουν το πτυχίο στα χέρια τους για να βγουν έξω και να δουλέψουν με καλύτερες αποδοχές, γιατί τις έχουν ανάγκη.
> 
> Όμως εσείς με τον φασισμό της δημοκρατίας, αποφασίζετε να μην του επιτρέψετε να ζήσει όπως έχει δικαίωμα...


Αποφασιζουμε για τις ζωές μας μετά και οσο κι αν σου φαινεται τρελο ο αγωνας τον αφορα κι αυτον γιατι με τους ιδιους ορους θα δουλέψει κι αυτος. Μου θυμιζεις στις μεγαλες απεργιες των καθηγητων που καποιοι καθηγηταδες δεν απεργουσαν αλλα μετα πηραν κι αυτοι την αυξηση που ειχαν πετυχει οι αλλοι που ειχαν χασει τοσα μεροκαματα...




> Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τις απεργείες, δεν μπορείς να απεργείς διαρκώς, δεν μπορείς να εκβιάζεις την κοινωνία με την απεργεία σου.
> 
> Δεν μπορείς εσύ να απεργείς και με αυτόν τον τρόπο να με ενοχλείς, να περιορίζεις τα δικά μου δικαιώματα.
> 
> Η Δημοκρατία μας σου δίνει ελευθερία, έχει ένα όριο όμως, εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθερία του συναθρώπου μας.


αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι αυτο που λες ειναι εναντια στο συνταγμα...Δεν νομιζω να λεει πουθενα το συνταγμα οτι μπορεις να απεργεις οσο δεν ενοχλεις....Μια απεργια μετη δομη του συστηματος σημερα ειναι λογικο οτι προκαλει ενοχληση.Παλιοτερα οι δικοι μου μου ελεγαν οτι υπηρχε αυτο που λεμε αλλλεγγυη και σεβασμος στον αγωνα το αλλου.Μεχρι καποιο βαθμο το βλεπουμε αυτο με την συστρατευση με το φοιτητικο κινημα των εργατικων σωματειων.Πολυ περισσοτερο το ειδαμε αυτο στη γαλλια οπου οι συγκρουσεις και οι πορειες ηταν απο ενα σημειο και μετα κοινες.
Στην ελλαδα βεβαια ο ατομισμος και οι μοναχικοι δρομοι μας κανουν να βλεπουμε τετοιες αποψεις και αστικου τυπου αντιληψεις για δικαιωματα...Ειναι τοσο αριστα πλασμενο το πραγμα που οποιος αντιδρα αντιμετωπιζει και ολους τους αλλους απεναντι του...Δικαιωματα και ελευθεριες σου λεει μετα...




> Τι μου λες, αισθάνθηκα μια ανατριχίλα μόλις με διαπέρασε η βία....
> 
> Πράγματι, ειδικά πέριξ του πολυτεχνείου, οι μαγαζάτορες και οι κάτοικοι αισθάνονται συχνά την βία που προκαλούν οι δημοκρατικά εξεγιρόμενοι νέοι....
> 
> Λυπάμαι, αλλά αν το κοινωνικό σύνολο αδιαφορεί, αν σε καταδικάζει το σύνολο με την συμπεριφορά του, αυτό δεν είναι χούντα, είναι ευνομούμενη κοινωνία, και είναι ένα από το πράγματα που η αρχαία Ελλάδα κληροδώτησε τον δυτικό πολιτισμό, και σιγά σιγά πηγαίνει και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.
> 
> Το αντίθετο της ευνομούμενης δημοκρατικής κοινωνίας, είναι είτε ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώτα, είτε αναρχία, εκεί που ζει ο ποιό δυνατός (είτε είναι ο αυτοκράτηρ, είτε είναι ο πιστολέρο).


Και παλι μου θυμιζεις το ανεκδοτο που λεει οτι υπαρχουν 10 ειδη ανρθωπων.Εδώ εχεις εγκλωβιστει εσύ σε 10 ειδη πολιτευματος....Ή το ένα ή το αλλο...
Και μη μου λες για την αρχαια ελλαδα γιατι πολυ εξωραισμενη ειναι αυτη η ερμη η ιστορια της που εκρυψε εξυπνα σφαγες,σκλαβια,τυραννια και ολοκληρωτικα πολιτευματα...





> Εάν θέλετε αναρχία, να πάτε αλλού, γιατί τα πανεπιστήμεια είναι προϊόν του συστήματος που υπάρχει, που εμείς πληρώνουμε φόρους για να έχετε εσείς να σπουδάσετε, άμα θέλετε αναρχία, τότε να πάτε να 
> moderated by RF @ 10-6-2006 10:40 
> Διεγράφη αναφορά σε moderated post, να μην πληρώνουμε φόρους εμείς, να μην πληρώνουμε για άλλους.
> 
> Έχω σιχαθεί αυτές τις εξωαριστερές απόψεις, άμα δεν το γουστάρεις το κράτος, σταμάτα να απολαμβάνεις αυτά που σου δίνει, σήκωσε το ανάστημα σου, και παράτα την υποκρισία του να απολαμβάνεις τα καλά του κράτους βρίζοντας το.



Και παλι εισαι αδιαβαστος αλλα αυτη τη φορα εντελως αδιαβαστος ομως.Τα πανεπιστημια οχι ως θεσμικοι μηχανισμοι αλλα ως κοινωνικη αναγκαιοτητα και αναγκη για γνωση και προοδο δεν ειναι αποτελεσματα του συστηματος.Αν για σενα η ιστορια αρχισε τον 17ο αιωνα με την θεσμικη πλεον κατοχυρωση του πανεπιστημιου τοτε απλα εισαι ανενημερωτος παλι.Την κοινωνικη αναγκαιοτητα την εκανε θεσμο η πολιτεια,αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι της ανηκει.Ουτε το ασυλο ανηκει στο πανεπιστημιο.Δεν σου ανηκει κατι που δεν το ειχες ποτε,δεν σου ανηκει κατι αν απλα σε εβαλε καποιος εκει να το διαχεριζεσαι.
Ειναι κατι σαν το φασμα που συνεχεια τα λες.Δεν μας ανηκει κατι για να λεμε οτι πρεπει να κρατησουμε την μπαντα και να σηκωνουμε g.Ειναι κατι που χρησιμοποιουμε επειδη μας δοθηκε απο καποιον αλλον.Εχουμε δικαιωμα εμεις να θεσπισουμε τους κανονες οπως μας βολευει επειδη απλα το χρησιμοποιουμε?
Μονο η κοινωνια λοιπον μπορει να αποφασιζει για κοινωνικα δικαιωματα οχι η καθε γιαννακου που απλα ειναι πανω για καποιο χρονο για να τα διαχειριζεται μαζι με την πανεπιστημιακη κοινοτητα.
Οσο για το αν θα παρουμε τα βουνα,ρητα στο λεω για μενα οχι.Θα ειμαστε οσοι θεωρουμε αυτο σωστο εδω να δεχομαστε το διαλογο και τη συζητηση χωρις να κολλαμε ταμπελες οπως κανεις εσύ για να μπαινουμε στα ρουθουνια ακομα και τα δικα σου.
Λυπαμαι που στο λεω αλλα οι κοινωνιες που μπορει να εχεις στο μυαλο σου ειναι καθαρες και ομοιομορφες αλλα εγώ δεν ονειρευομαι κατι τετοιο...Μου αρεσουν τα πολλα χρωματα




> Μπα, μάλλον κάτι έχει σαπίσει μέσα σας, μάλλον κάποιοι σας πότησαν μούχλα μίσσους, μούχλα ταξικής πάλης, κάποιοι δηλητηρίασαν το μυαλό σας....


Λυπαμαι πολυ που ο λογος σου ειναι πολωμενος εμπαθης και προσβλητικος.Το επιχειρημα ανεβα στα βουνα αν δεν σου αρεσει δεν στεκει για κανενα λογο. Καποιοι θα στεκουν εδω να ειναι η μυγα μεσα στο ρουθουνι σου ειτε σου αρεσει ειτε οχι.
Οσο για το ταξικο μισος, απλα κοιτα το λογο σου ξανα με ηρεμια και ψυχραιμια για να διαπιστωσεις οτι δυο εντελως διαφορετικες ταξικες αποψεις συγκρουονται ειρηνικα και διαλεκτικα.
Αν υπαρχω εγώ με το ταξικο μου μισος κι εσύ μου απαντας ετσι, εχεις κι εσυ "μούχλα μίσσους, μούχλα ταξικής πάλης, που κάποιοι δηλητηρίασαν το μυαλό σου....".
Ειτε το θελεις ειτε οχι θα συμβιωσουμε κοινωνικα και φυσικα μεσα στο δικτυο!!

----------


## kakis

> Έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι οι υπάρχουν και φοιτητές που δεν συμφωνούν με τον αγώνα σου ? Με ποιό δικαίωμα τους στερείς την πρόσβαση ?
> Έτσω και ένας θα ήθελε να πάει να κάνει μάθημα, θα έπρεπε να του επιτρέπετε, η απαγόρευση που επιβάλουν οι και καλά "μαζικές συνελεύεσεις", είναι φασιστικές αποφάσεις, γιατί περιορίζουν την ελευθερία και τα δικαιώματα των άλλων. Και μετά μου μιλάς για δημοκρατία...


  ::  Η ουσία της Δημοκρατίας φίλτατε Papashark είναι το δίκιο των πολλών 
και όχι του ενός ατομιστή που θέλει να κάνει μάθημα επειδή μόλις τελειώσει θα έχει έτοιμη δουλειά έξω. Φασιστικό δεν είναι ένας να κάνει μάθημα και όλοι οι άλλοι να πάρουν τα @@; Μην λεμε ό,τι θέλουμε  ::  
Όποιος θέλει να κάνει μάθημα να δηλώνει το παρόν στις Γενικές Συνελεύσεις και να ψηφίζει κατά της κατάληψης. *Δεν κλείνει κανείς αυθαίρετα τα ίδρύματα, πρώτα γίνεται Γ.Σ., δημοκρατικά είπαμε!*

----------


## kakis

freenet++++ με κάλυψες, την ώρα που έγραφα το post είχες ήδη δημοσιεύσει το δικό σου.  ::  





> Εάν θέλετε αναρχία, να πάτε αλλού, γιατί τα πανεπιστήμεια είναι προϊόν του συστήματος που υπάρχει, που εμείς πληρώνουμε φόρους για να έχετε εσείς να σπουδάσετε, άμα θέλετε αναρχία, τότε να πάτε να 
> moderated by RF @ 10-6-2006 10:53 
> Διεγράφη αναφορά σε moderated post
> , να μην πληρώνουμε φόρους εμείς, να μην πληρώνουμε για άλλους.


Μίλα πιο κόσμια και εγώ εξοργίζομαι καμιά φορά αλλά δεν βρίζω[/*:m:8740f]Σιγά τους φόρους που δίνεις για την Παιδεία (3,2%)[/*:m:8740f]

----------


## sotiris

> Επέμβαση δημόσιας δύναμης χωρίς προηγούμενη πρόσκληση ή άδεια του αρμόδιου οργάνου επιτρέπεται μόνον εφόσον διαπράττονται κακουργήματα ή αυτόφωρα πλημμελήματα». (Σ.σ. ως αυτόφωρο πλημμέλημα λογίζεται και η κατάληψη δημόσιου κτιρίου).
> 
> 
> http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112


Και πολύ καλά θα κάνουν.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνονται κακουργήματα μέσα σε ένα άσυλο και να μην μπορεί να επέμβει η αστυνομία, ή να περιμένει την άδεια του πρύτανη (που για θολούς λόγους είτε δεν την δίνει ποτέ, είτε την δίνει κατόπιν εορτής).

Γιατί καλό το άσυλο στις σχολές, αλλά να εξυπηρετεί και τον σκοπό που έγινε, να φυλάει δηλαδή αυτούς που προασπίζονται την δημοκρατία, το πνεύμα, την ελεύθερη διακίνηση των ιδεών και άλλα σχετικα.

Όταν γίνεται όμως κατάχρηση του ασύλου, και το άσυλο χρησιμοποιείται για άλλους σκοπούς, τότε πολύ σωστά να καταργείται....αλλιώς υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος τα άσυλα να γίνουν κοινόβια, μια που όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα από την πορεία τους μέχρι τώρα δεν φαίνεται να έχουν μέτρο.

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Επέμβαση δημόσιας δύναμης χωρίς προηγούμενη πρόσκληση ή άδεια του αρμόδιου οργάνου επιτρέπεται μόνον εφόσον διαπράττονται κακουργήματα ή αυτόφωρα πλημμελήματα». (Σ.σ. ως αυτόφωρο πλημμέλημα λογίζεται και η κατάληψη δημόσιου κτιρίου).
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ αλλά σε περίπτωση κακουργήματος μπορεί και τώρα να επέμβει η ΕΛ.ΑΣ.  ::

----------


## sotiris

χμμμ οχι ακριβώς, μπορεί θεωρητικά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να γινεται πρακτικα.

το κακουργημα είναι μια ευρεια εννοια, δεν περιλαμβανει μονο ενα φονο για παραδειγμα.

επίσης για αυτα που ειπα πριν οταν μιλουσα για κακουργημα, εννοουσα και οποιαδηποτε αλλη αυτοφωρη πραξη.

κάθε τι το οποίο επισύρει αυτόφωρη διαδικασία δεν πρέπει να έχει θέση μέσα σε ενα πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο....κανονικά θα έπρεπε οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές να έδιναν τους εμπορούς ναρκωτικών, τα βαπορακία, τους αναρχικούς που σκοπό έχουν να σπάνε ότι βρουν μπροστά τους, κλπ.

Εγώ για παράδειγμα εάν δω έξω από το σχολείο της κόρης μου, κάποιον να πουλάει ναρκωτικά, θα τον δώσω στην αστυνομία, εσεις γιατί δεν κάνετε το ίδιο?
Θα ήταν ωραίο τώρα ο έμπορος ναρκωτικών (παρα΄δειγμα είναι τα ναρκωτικά),για να μην πιαστεί να χωθεί μέσα σε ένα άσυλο, να μείνει η αστυνομία σαν τον μαλάκα έξω να τον κοιτάει που τους κοροιδεύει και να μην μπορεί να κάνει κάτι?
Μέχρι να δωθεί άδεια να μπει η αστυνομία μέσα, ο τύπος χάθηκε.

θα έπρεπε δηλαδη να ανοίξει μια επίσημη επικοινωνία ανάμεσα στους εκπρόσωπους των φοιτητών και στην εισαγγελία και τα ΜΜΕ, έτσι ώστε αφενώς να αναπτυχθεί σιγά σιγά ένα αμοιβαίο κλίμα εμπιστοσύνης και αφετέρου να περιοριστούν (ή ακόμη και να σταματήσουν) τα φαινόμενα αυτά που γίνονται.

Ακόμη και εάν φοβάστε να μπλέξετε με τέτοιες διαδικασίες,ή έχετε φυλετικό μίσος με την αστυνομία, να προσπαθήσετε να προσλάβει ο πρύτανης ιδιωτική αστυνομία ώστε να μένει το άσυλο καθαρό, και η σχολή να είναι Σχολή και κέντρο γνώσης, ελευθερίας, τέχνης, επιστήμης, ειρήνης, κλπ.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> ...


Ναι, αφού τους κάψουν το περιπολικό ή μετά ?


Κοροϊδευόμαστε τελικά...

Ο Freenet πρώτα θεωρεί φασισμό το πως δουλεύει η ελληνική κοινωνία και η δημοκρατία, αλλά θεωρεί δημοκρατία όταν η ΓΣ των φοιτητών κλείνει την πρόσβαση στους μη "αγωνιζόμενους" φοιτητές.


Γ@μήστε και άλλο τις σχολές σας, αγωνιστείτε, είναι το μόνο που ξέρετε να κάνετε καλά, και όταν με το καλό στα v*v αποφοιτήσετε, θα βγείτε στην κοινωνία να κάνετε αυτό που μάθατε καλύτερα από όλα, αγώνα στο πεζοδρόμιο και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που ως χώρα είμαι στον πάτο της παραγωγικότητας...


Συνεχίστε να πορεύεστε με το μίσος, ποτισμένοι με μπούρδες περί ταξικών διαφορών, ποτισμένοι με μίσος για τους άλλους, συνεχίστε προς τον διχασμό.

Γιατί το πρόβλημα με τις σχολές, δεν είναι το νομοσχέδιο, είναι το ταξικό μίσος που κουβαλάνε οι φοιτητοπατέρες και ποτήζουν τα παιδιά, και σε κάθε ευκαιρία αντί να πάνε μπροστά, προσπαθούν να πάνε πίσω στις μέρες του εμφίλιου, γιατί για τα πάντα βλέπουν χούντα, όλοι είναι κακοί...

Ελευθεριά στους Ζαπατίστας !

----------


## paravoid

> το κακουργημα είναι μια ευρεια εννοια, δεν περιλαμβανει μονο ενα φονο για παραδειγμα.


Το κακούργημα δεν είναι καθόλου "ευρεία" έννοια.
Είναι έννοια που καθορίζεται επακριβώς από τον νόμο.




> Ακόμη και εάν φοβάστε να μπλέξετε με τέτοιες διαδικασίες,ή έχετε φυλετικό μίσος με την αστυνομία, να προσπαθήσετε να προσλάβει ο πρύτανης ιδιωτική αστυνομία ώστε να μένει το άσυλο καθαρό, και η σχολή να είναι Σχολή και κέντρο γνώσης, ελευθερίας, τέχνης, επιστήμης, ειρήνης, κλπ.


Στο 99.99% των περιπτώσεων που έχουν γίνει πραγματικά εγκλήματα (να μια ευρεία έννοια...) εντός του ασύλου, έχουν γίνει με την αστυνομία απέξω (ή από μέσα...) και live στις κάμερες.
Εντελώς τυχαία, ποτέ δεν έχει πιαστεί κανείς εκ των ταραξιών.

Το τι σας κάνει να πιστεύει ότι οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι θα εκλείψουν αν το άσυλο καταργηθεί, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.
Λες και ζούμε σε άλλη χώρα...

----------


## kakis

> χμμμ οχι ακριβώς, μπορεί θεωρητικά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να γινεται πρακτικα.
> 
> το κακουργημα είναι μια ευρεια εννοια, δεν περιλαμβανει μονο ενα φονο για παραδειγμα.
> 
> επίσης για αυτα που ειπα πριν οταν μιλουσα για κακουργημα, εννοουσα και οποιαδηποτε αλλη αυτοφωρη πραξη.
> 
> κάθε τι το οποίο επισύρει αυτόφωρη διαδικασία δεν πρέπει να έχει θέση μέσα σε ενα πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο....κανονικά θα έπρεπε οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές να έδιναν τους εμπορούς ναρκωτικών, τα βαπορακία, τους αναρχικούς που σκοπό έχουν να σπάνε ότι βρουν μπροστά τους, κλπ.
> 
> Εγώ για παράδειγμα εάν δω έξω από το σχολείο της κόρης μου, κάποιον να πουλάει ναρκωτικά, θα τον δώσω στην αστυνομία, εσεις γιατί δεν κάνετε το ίδιο?
> ...


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως έχεις την εντύπωση ότι όπου υπάρχει άσυλο
έιναι γεμάτο πρεζάκια και βαποράκια και κυκλοφορούν έτσι και δεν τους καρφώνει κανείς... δεν είμαστε στο Harlem.. δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα όπως είπε και προηγουμένως στο thread ο Mick Flemm
Εγώ μένω σε εστία Τ.Ε.Ι. και τέτοια πράγματα δεν έχω δεί. *Έξω το άσυλο πράγματα είναι πολύ χειρότερα!* Μήπως είσαι υπερβολικός  ::

----------


## vector

εγω μια φορα γυρνουσα βραδακι απο τη σχολη περνωντας απο ομονοια,και μου λεει ενας:-8ες καλο ανηλικο κοριτσακι για το βραδυ?
-οχι ευχαριστω του λεω και προσπερναω
στα 2 μετρα μου λεει ενας αλλος:-φιλε 8ες ηρωινη?
-οχι ευχαριστω του λεω και προσπερναω
ε και στο 1 μετρο ηταν οι αστυνομικοι που τα ειδαν ολα και δεν εκαναν τιποτα...δηλαδη αν δεν υπηρχε το ασυλο 8α λυνοντουσαν ολα αυτα τα προβληματα?
δε λεω εχουν οικογενειες να ζησουν κ αυτοι,οπως εχει ομως και ο αλβανος εργατης στην οικοδομη που τον εκμεταλευομαστε εμεις οι ελληναραδες

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> ...


Σε παρακολουθώ σε όλο το thread και συμπέρανα ό,τι:
Είσαι συνεχώς τελείως κάθετος και θεωρείς οτι κατέχεις το αλάθητο[/*:m:3c213]Συνεχίζεις τους χαρακτηρισμούς[/*:m:3c213]Μας έχεις πρήξει με το Deeree από όπου αποφοίτησες, λες και είναι το Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης[/*:m:3c213]Θεωρείς όλους τους φοιτητές άμυαλους, αλήτες, τεμπέληδες κλπ.
(υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι, αλλά η γενίκευση είναι φασισμός)[/*:m:3c213]Χαλάρωσε λίγο, τα επιχειρήματα δεν είναι και τόσο δυνατά: το να δουλεύει ενα εργάστήριο 3:00 το πρωί Κυριακής, σόρυ αλλά δεν θα λύσει το πρόβλημα της Παιδείας[/*:m:3c213]Σταμάτα να κατηγορείς τους αγωνιστές. Tο αν εσύ είσαι βολεμένος δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν (αν όλοι καθοντουσαν στα σπίτια τους σαν τις κότες, θα είμασταν Τούρκοι με Χούντα σήμερα)[/*:m:3c213]
Σκέψου λίγο τα παραπάνω ΟΚ;  ::

----------


## argi

Πάντως εγώ απο τους συμφοιτητές που είχα, ειδικά όσους συμμετείχαν με πάθος σε καταλήψεις αγώνες, κλπ κλπ πήραν 3 δρόμους

α) ήταν παιδιά εύπορων κατά τα άλλα οικογενειών που βρήκαν τον δρόμο τους... έκαναν επανάσταση αλλά δεν χρειάστηκε και ποτέ να δουλέψουν

β) επεδίωξαν και πολλοί πέτυχαν μια θέση στο δημόσιο... εκεί συνέχισαν να αντιστέκονται στο κράτος το οποίο υποτίθεται υπηρετούν, ενώ σε κάθε ευκαιρία ασκούν εξουσία στον ταλαίπωρο πολίτη σε ρόλο μικρού ηγεμόνα... (δεν είναι μόνο 55+ οι βαρεμένοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι... υπάρχουν και 30άρηδες...). Πάντως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν χρειάστηκε και πάλι να δουλεύουν... Έτσι έχουν πολύ χρόνο για αγώνες και πάλι...

γ) Βγήκαν στην παραγωγή σε εταιρείες (ιδιωτικός τομέας)... Εκεί είτε περίμεναν μέχρι να βρούν μία θέση στο δημόσιο είτε έκαναν καριέρα στον ιδιωτικό τομέα και μάλλον απαρνήθηκαν τις αριστερές καταβολές τους καθώς απο την μία έγιναν χειρότερα αφεντικά απο αυτά που καταδίκαζαν με τόσο πάθος ως φοιτητές και απο την άλλη μπήκαν στο μικροαστικό όνειρο με δόσεις, δάνεια, οθόνη πλασμα 40'' κλπ κλπ...

Τελικά βέβαια μετά απο 10 χρόνια που τελείωσα το πανεπιστήμιο διαπίστωσα ότι ισχύει με βάση τα ιστορικά στοιχεία της "τάξης" μου ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση η ειδοποιός διαφορά ήταν η όρεξη για δουλειά που είχε ο καθένας... 

Βέβαια στο ενδιάμεσο επαιζαν και άλλα ρόλο όπως η αίσθηση του να ανήκεις κάπου... το ότι οι καταλήψεις είχαν και την πλάκα τους ενώ το διάβασμα μάλλον βαρετό ήταν.. ότι η αντίσταση έχει πέραση... οι γυναίκες στην αριστερά είχαν άποψη και τραβάγαν λαό... (πολλοί που ήξερα πήγαιναν στην συγκεντρώσεις εξ αιτίας μίας γυναίκας...) κλπ κλπ...

Αναρωτιέμαι μετά απο 10 χρόνια πραγματικά πως θα είναι οι σημερινοί 20άρηδες...

Βρε παιδιά δεν σας κάνει εντύπωση πως ενώ το 40% των φοιτητών ψηφίζουν αριστερές παρατάξεις στα πανεπιστήμια τα κόμματα της αριστεράς δεν παίρνουν ούτε 10% μαζί στις εκλογές (και εννοείται ότι όλοι οι φοιτητές έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου...)

Βάλτε λίγο το μυαλό σας σε σκέψη και προπάντων αντιμετωπίστε τα πράγματα με ευθύνη... Το να φταίει πάντα κάποιος άλλος και να θυματοποιήσαι ως αδύνατος είναι πολύ loser ψυχολογία... 

*Είσαι δυνατός για αυτά που μπορείς να φτιάξεις με τις δυνάμεις σου, όχι για αυτά που ζητάς να σου παραχωρήσει κάποιος άλλος*... *Όποιος για παράδειγμα γκρινιάζει ότι δεν βρίσκει δουλειά ας πάρει τα ρίσκα του να κάνει δικιά του (και να δώσει αυτός με τη σειρά του δουλειά σε άλλους...) αυτός είναι πραγματικός ΑΓΩΝΑΣ... Μπείτε σε αυτή τη θέση έστω και σαν νοητική άσκηση και τότε θα δείτε πόσο αστεία ακούγονται τα όσα λέγονται...*

@rg!

----------


## kakis

Argi, η Ιστορία μιλάει από μόνη της, κανείς δεν πετυχε τίποτα με το κάθεται σπίτι του και να μην αντιδράει... Ό,τι έχει αποκτηθεί ,έχει απόκτηθεί με αγώνες όχι με συμβίβασμό: "Τα αγαθά κόποις κτώνται" και δεν είπα πότε ότι φταίνε μόνο οι άλλοι, θα βγείς να κατηγορήσεις τους άλλους και το κράτος μόνο αν εσύ είσαι εντάξει.  ::

----------


## paravoid

> ...


Έχεις φύγει εκτός θέματος και δυστυχώς δεν φταίς εσύ.
Δεν θα μπω στην ουσία του μηνύματος σου γιατί θα το γυρίσουμε σε εντελώς πολιτική συζήτηση και δεν είναι κάτι που θέλω, ειδικά τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή και στον συγκεκριμένο τόπο.

Με το νομοσχέδιο δεν διαφωνούν μόνο οι "αριστεροί" ενώ δεν είναι αυτοί που έχουν κλείσει το 90% των σχολών της 3οβάθμιας.
Για να είμαστε απόλυτα ακριβείς, στην αρχή -σε πολλές σχολές ίσως ακόμη και τώρα- μερικές παρατάξεις/σχήματα της αριστεράς (π.χ. Πανσπουδαστική Κ.Σ.) διαφωνούσαν σε καταλήψεις επ'αόριστον.
Από την άλλη, μεγάλη μερίδα μελών της ΠΑΣΠ έχει ξεσηκωθεί και διαφωνεί στην επίσημη γραμμή του ΠΑΣΟΚ για ιδιωτικά Πανεπιστήμια (αν και από ότι διάβασα, ο Γιωργάκης υποχώρησε λίγο στις θέσεις του τελευταία - μάλλον βλέποντας τις αντιδράσεις και το πολιτικό κόστος).

Τώρα αν θεωρείς πως οι παρατάξεις και τα σχήματα της αριστεράς ή της έξωκοινοβουλευτικής αριστεράς κατάφεραν να κάνουν πλύση εγκεφάλου στην πλειονότητα των φοιτητών, τότε τι να πω. Μπράβο τους;

Α και για όσους ισχυρίζονται τον φασισμό της δημοκρατίας των Γ.Σ. των φοιτητικών συλλόγων, που τα καημένα τα παιδιά που θέλουν να κάνουν μάθημα δεν μπορούν:
Δεν μιλάμε για 1 και 2 σχολές ή για οριακές πλειοψηφίες ή πλειοψηφίες σε γενικές συνελεύσεις που είχαν οριακά απαρτία. Μιλάμε για *393 καταλήψεις πανελλαδικά*, με τις πολυπληθεύστερες συνελεύσεις των τελευταίων ετών (στη σχολή μου η συνέλευση έφτανε μέχρι και τους διαδρόμους...) και συντριπτικές πλειοψηφίες.

Ακόμη, οι καθηγητές των ΑΕΙ απεργούν ενώ οι καθηγητές των ΤΕΙ πρόκειται να κάνουν το ίδιο εντός των ημερών.

Το θέμα δεν είναι θέμα αριστεράς και δεξιάς και αντιπολίτευσης. Είναι ένα θέμα που αφορά όλους τους φοιτητές, τόσο τωρινούς και μελλοντικούς όσο και παλιούς (αφού τα μέτρα πρόκειται να αλλάξουν άρδην την αγορά εργασίας).

Αυτό είναι το θέμα. Μπορούμε να μην ξεφεύγουμε;

----------


## kakis

Paravoid++++ ,αλλά οι καθηγητές απεργούν για άλλους λόγους...  ::

----------


## argi

Paravoid...

Επειδή έχω δει πως παίρνονται οι αποφάσεις στις σχολές θα εμμείνω ότι οι ΓΣ δεν έχουν ουσιαστική ισχύ γιατί στη μέση σχολη υπάρχουν περίπου 600-700 άτομα... αν δεις πόσοι αποφάσισαν θα δείς ότι μάλλον είναι θλιβερά και καθόλου αντιπροσωπευτικά τα νούμερα... ποτε πάνω απο 20% (ορισμένες φορές απλά τα κανονιζουν οι εκπρωσωποι των παραταξεων μεταξύ τους...)

Άσε που ποτέ δεν με συγκίνησε η αντιπροσωπευτικότητα των οργάνων στο πανεπηστήμιο... Έίμουν τρίτη λυκείου όταν έγιναν οι πρώτες πολυήμερες καταλήψεις στα σχολεία (90-91) και πέρασα και 5-6 στο φυσικό θεσσαλονικής και είδα και ποιοι αποφάσιζαν και για ποιους λόγους και πόσοι μέναν μέσα και πόσοι φευγαν διακοπες στην Χαλικιδική...

Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τα επιχειρήματα που είναι αριθμητικά τόσο ανισχυρά ποσοτικά όσο και ποιοτικά... Μιλάς σε κάποιον που είναι στο Πανεπηστήμιο πολλά χρόνια και απο πολλά "μετερίζια" (sic!)

*Για μένα οι συζητήσεις αυτές έχουν πάντα ένα dejavu... Κάτι ανάμεσα στο "Back to the future" και στη "Μέρα της Μαρμότας"*

@rg!

----------


## kakis

> Paravoid...
> 
> Επειδή έχω δει πως παίρνονται οι αποφάσεις στις σχολές θα εμμείνω ότι οι ΓΣ δεν έχουν ουσιαστική ισχύ γιατί στη μέση σχολη υπάρχουν περίπου 600-700 άτομα... αν δεις πόσοι αποφάσισαν θα δείς ότι μάλλον είναι θλιβερά και καθόλου αντιπροσωπευτικά τα νούμερα... ποτε πάνω απο 20% (ορισμένες φορές απλά τα κανονιζουν οι εκπρωσωποι των παραταξεων μεταξύ τους...)
> 
> Άσε που ποτέ δεν με συγκίνησε η αντιπροσωπευτικότητα των οργάνων στο πανεπηστήμιο... Έίμουν τρίτη λυκείου όταν έγιναν οι πρώτες πολυήμερες καταλήψεις στα σχολεία (90-91) και πέρασα και 5-6 στο φυσικό θεσσαλονικής και είδα και ποιοι αποφάσιζαν και για ποιους λόγους και πόσοι μέναν μέσα και πόσοι φευγαν διακοπες στην Χαλικιδική...
> 
> Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τα επιχειρήματα που είναι αριθμητικά τόσο ανισχυρά ποσοτικά όσο και ποιοτικά... Μιλάς σε κάποιον που είναι στο Πανεπηστήμιο πολλά χρόνια και απο πολλά "μετερίζια" (sic!)
> 
> *Για μένα οι συζητήσεις αυτές έχουν πάντα ένα dejavu... Κάτι ανάμεσα στο "Back to the future" και στη "Μέρα της Μαρμότας"*
> ...


Όπως προανέφερα δεν ευθύνεται κανείς αν αυτοί που δέν συμμετάσχουν στις Γ.Σ. θέλουν να γίνει κάτι άλλο. Ας πήγαιναν  ::  
Είναι σαν να μου λές ότι π.χ. από τα 10.000.000 έλληνες μόνο το 1.000.000 ψήφισε και έβγαλε κυβέρνηση ,αν οι υπόλοιποι 9.000.000 δεν ικανοποιηθούν από το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα φταίνε ,αυτοί που ψήφισαν;  ::   ::   ::   ::  Ας ασκούσαν το εκλογικό τους δικαίωμα...

----------


## papashark

> Σε παρακολουθώ σε όλο το thread και συμπέρανα ό,τι:
> Είσαι συνεχώς τελείως κάθετος και θεωρείς οτι κατέχεις το αλάθητο[/*:m:821ca]Συνεχίζεις τους χαρακτηρισμούς[/*:m:821ca]Μας έχεις πρήξει με το Deeree από όπου αποφοίτησες, λες και είναι το Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης[/*:m:821ca]Θεωρείς όλους τους φοιτητές άμυαλους, αλήτες, τεμπέληδες κλπ.
> (υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι, αλλά η γενίκευση είναι φασισμός)[/*:m:821ca]Χαλάρωσε λίγο, τα επιχειρήματα δεν είναι και τόσο δυνατά: το να δουλεύει ενα εργάστήριο 3:00 το πρωί Κυριακής, σόρυ αλλά δεν θα λύσει το πρόβλημα της Παιδείας[/*:m:821ca]Σταμάτα να κατηγορείς τους αγωνιστές. Tο αν εσύ είσαι βολεμένος δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν (αν όλοι καθοντουσαν στα σπίτια τους σαν τις κότες, θα είμασταν Τούρκοι με Χούντα σήμερα)[/*:m:821ca]
> Σκέψου λίγο τα παραπάνω ΟΚ;


1) Είμαι ισχυρογνώμων μεν, αλλά έχω την πολυτέλεια να βλέπω τα πράγματα μέσα από ένα πρίσμα 10-15 χρόνων πλουσιότερο από ότι οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές εδώ μέσα. Έχω την πολυτέλεια να έχω την εμπειρία του ιδιωτικού πανεπιστημείου, την εμπειρία σχολών εξωτερικών, και αρκετή τριβή με τις εγχώριες δημόσιες.

2) Με έχουν προσβάλει αρκετά σε αυτό το τόπικ, δεν είδα κανέναν mod να συγκεινήτε, ούτε και κανέναν άλλο αγωνιστή. 

3) Στα οικονομικά για την Ελλάδα θεωρώ ότι είναι. Στους υπολογιστές το θεωρούσα μια βλακεία και μισή, αν και παρεξηγημένο. Μάλλον στους υπόλοιπους πέφτει λίγο δυσχώνευτο με το κόμπλεξ που υπάρχει έναντι των ιδιωτικών

4) Θεωρώ ότι η μεγάλη πλειοψηφια των φοιτητών είναι ακόμα παιδιά που τους λύπει η εμπειρία και η τριβή με τον έξω κόσμο. 

5) Αυτό το περί κυριακής, δεν βλέπω να κολάει πουθενά....

6) Άλλο οι αγωνιστές στον πόλεμο, στο '21, στην χούντα, άλλο οι "γιαλαντζί αγωνιστές" του σήμερα που αγωνίζονται εναντίων των πάντων.

Υπάρχουν και αγωνιστές από τον καναπέ τους, άνθρωποι που προσπάθησαν και πέτυχαν για το πνεύμα, για τον άνθρωπο, για πολλά πράγματα. Αγώνας δεν είναι μόνο το πεζοδρόμιο και η κατάληψη. 
Αγώνας είναι η προσπάθεια, ακόμα και μέσα στην καθημερινότητα, στην ρουτίνα, στην δουλειά, στον καναπέ του σπιτιού φιλοσοφόντας.

Το πανεπιστήμειο είναι ένα μικρό μέρος της ζωής μας (για τους ν*ν μεγάλο μέρος). Το μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής μας είναι αργότερα, με το εργασία, την οικογένια και πολλά άλλα. Και θεωρώ ότι μια καλύτερη ζωή δεν έχει καμία σχέση με κοινωνικά κεκτιμένα και λοιπά πιασάρικα συνθήματα, αλλά με το ίδιο το πνεύμα.


@Paravoid

Αν και στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος ο @rgi με κάληψε μια χαρά, έχω να πω το εξείς :

Ποίο είναι το θέμα ?

Τα ετοίματα για μια καλύτερη παιδεία ?
Η άρνηση του επικήμενου νομοσχεδίου ?
Η ολική άρνηση στην οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή ?
Το ταξικό μίσος των φοιτητοπατέρων που ποτίζουν τους νέους ?
Τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια και το μονοπώλειο-φόβος των δημοσίων ?
Η κοπάνα και ο χαβαλές της κατάληψης και του "αγώνα"
Ο "αγώνας" για τον "αγώνα" ?

Ποιό ειναι το θέμα ?

Η σωτηρία των Ζαπατίστας ?

----------


## paravoid

argi:
Στην σχολή σου την ΑΣΟΕΕ πάντως, 1389 άτομα ήταν υπερ της κατάληψης ενώ 212 άτομα ψήφισαν το πλαίσιο της Πανσπουδαστικής Κ.Σ. κατά της κατάληψης στην συνέλεση της περασμένης Δευτέρας.
Πηγή: http://www.edopolytexneio.org/mediawiki ... php?title=ΑΣΟΕΕ

Φυσικά, ο τόπος και ο χρόνος της κατάληψης καθώς και το τι θα συζητηθεί σε αυτή ήταν γνωστά αρκετές μέρες πριν.
Όποιος ήθελε ή δεν ήθελε την κατάληψη, μπορούσε να πάει εκεί και να ψηφίσει.

Ακόμα, στις περισσότερες σχολές οι καταλήψεις είναι εβδομαδιαίες -- μετά το πέρας της εβδομάδας γίνεται νέα συνέλευση για να αποφασιστεί η συνέχιση ή όχι της κατάληψης.

Συνεπώς, μην μου λες ότι οι φοιτητές δεν θέλουν τις καταλήψεις.
Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως.
Αν έχεις ακόμη αμφιβολίες, απλά κάνε μια βόλτα στους διαδρόμους οποιασδήποτε σχολής...

----------


## papashark

> Όπως προανέφερα δεν ευθύνεται κανείς αν αυτοί που δέν συμμετάσχουν στις Γ.Σ. θέλουν να γίνει κάτι άλλο. Ας πήγαιναν  
> Είναι σαν να μου λές ότι π.χ. από τα 10.000.000 έλληνες μόνο το 1.000.000 ψήφισε και έβγαλε κυβέρνηση ,αν οι υπόλοιποι 9.000.000 δεν ικανοποιηθούν από το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα φταίνε ,αυτοί που ψήφισαν;     Ας ασκούσαν το εκλογικό τους δικαίωμα...


Το παράδειγμα σου είναι άκυρο. Το 80% των ελλήνων ψηφίζει.

Σε αντίθεση με τις σχολές, που φοβάμαι ότι ούτε το 10% δεν παίρνει τις αποφάσεις για τις καταλήψεις. Οι υπόλοιποι δεν.....

Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος στο παραπάνω, βέβαια η απάντηση σε όλα αυτά έχει δοθεί από τον @rgi, στις σχολές η αριστερά έβγαζε μέχρι και 40% μια εποχή, μετά που χανόντουσαν όλοι αυτοί και η αριστερά στις εκλογές έπεφτε κάτω από 10% είναι αντικείμενο σκέψης...




> Στην σχολή σου την ΑΣΟΕΕ πάντως, 1389 άτομα ήταν υπερ της κατάληψης ενώ 212 άτομα ψήφισαν το...


Το ζήτημα είναι πόσοι είναι στην ΑΣΟΕΕ γραμμένοι ?

----------


## sotiris

> *Επειδή έχω δει πως παίρνονται οι αποφάσεις* στις σχολές *θα εμμείνω ότι οι ΓΣ δεν έχουν ουσιαστική ισχύ γιατί*  στη μέση σχολη *υπάρχουν περίπου 600-700 άτομα*... *αν δεις πόσοι αποφάσισαν θα δείς ότι μάλλον είναι θλιβερά και καθόλου αντιπροσωπευτικά τα νούμερα...* ποτε πάνω απο 20% (ορισμένες φορές απλά τα κανονιζουν οι εκπρωσωποι των παραταξεων μεταξύ τους...)
> 
> 
> @rg!


Εγώ θα μέινω σε αυτό, και θα πω ότι ακριβώς το ίδιο γίνεται και στο awmn-δικτυο με το awmn-σύλλογο.

----------


## kakis

Papashark συγγνώμη αλλά νομίζω πως είσαι τελείως εκτός θέματος 
Ό,τι και να πεί κάποιος εδω μέσα εσύ συνεχίζεις να λές τα ίδια και τα ίδια
συνέχεια για τους Ζαπατίστας , αγώνας για τον αγώνα, και λοιπες #$%!^&*
Τι αγώνας για τον αγώνα, που το είδες αυτό *εδώ υπάρχει λόγος δεν το κάνουν για πλάκα δεν το καταλαβαίνεις;*  ::   ::

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Paravoid...
> 
> Επειδή έχω δει πως παίρνονται οι αποφάσεις στις σχολές θα εμμείνω ότι οι ΓΣ δεν έχουν ουσιαστική ισχύ γιατί στη μέση σχολη υπάρχουν περίπου 600-700 άτομα... αν δεις πόσοι αποφάσισαν θα δείς ότι μάλλον είναι θλιβερά και καθόλου αντιπροσωπευτικά τα νούμερα... ποτε πάνω απο 20% (ορισμένες φορές απλά τα κανονιζουν οι εκπρωσωποι των παραταξεων μεταξύ τους...)
> 
> Άσε που ποτέ δεν με συγκίνησε η αντιπροσωπευτικότητα των οργάνων στο πανεπηστήμιο... Έίμουν τρίτη λυκείου όταν έγιναν οι πρώτες πολυήμερες καταλήψεις στα σχολεία (90-91) και πέρασα και 5-6 στο φυσικό θεσσαλονικής και είδα και ποιοι αποφάσιζαν και για ποιους λόγους και πόσοι μέναν μέσα και πόσοι φευγαν διακοπες στην Χαλικιδική...
> 
> Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τα επιχειρήματα που είναι αριθμητικά τόσο ανισχυρά ποσοτικά όσο και ποιοτικά... Μιλάς σε κάποιον που είναι στο Πανεπηστήμιο πολλά χρόνια και απο πολλά "μετερίζια" (sic!)
> ...


sotiris διάβασέ το λίγο

----------


## papashark

Μεταφέρω ανταπόκριση από το indimedia




> έχω συμετάσχει ενεργά σε καταλήψεις πολλές φορές από την εποχή του Τεμπονέρα και για πρώτη φορά νιώθω ότι η συγκλονιστική εξέγερση του 91 μπορεί να επαναληφθεί 
> αυτά που συνέβησαν στην ΑΣΟΕΕ είναι πρωτοφανή με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης! 
> η συμμετοχή στη συνέλευση και ενώ το κτίριο βρισκόταν πάνω απο 10 μέρες σε κατάληψη έφτασε τις 2000! αλλά το πραγματικά φοβερό ήταν αυτο που συνέβη στη ΔΑΠ δίνοντας το παράδειγμα στις άλλες σχολές τί πρέπει να πάθουν τα τσιράκια της κυβέρνήσης 
> έφαγαν τόσα αυγά,γιαούρτια,σαλάτες(!) και τόση απίστευτη γιούχα που ξεκουμπίστηκαν ταπεινωμένοι και εσπευσμένα από την αίθουσα σε βαθμό που για πρώτη φορά δεν τόλμησαν να κατεβάσουν πλαίσιο!!! 
> αν δεν ήταν η ΠΚΣ (η οποία επίσης έφαγε κράξιμο για τη διασπαστική τακτική της) να υποδυθεί το ρόλο ανέλπιστου σωματοφύλακα τους,ο εκμηδενισμός της ΔΑΠ θα ήταν ως τα τάρταρα 
> το σκηνικό ξεπέρασε ακόμη και αυτά της δεκαετίας του 70 όταν η ΔΑΠ έτρωγε σφαλιάρες καθημερινά και επιτέλους έρχεται η ώρα να ξαναγυρίσουν στα σκατά οι εκπρόσωποι του ψευτοtrendy της απάθειας και της συντήρησης 
> ψυχή της κατάληψης είναι ο ανεξάρτητος κόσμος και αυτό είναι το μεγάλο μυστικό του κινήματος 
> το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας είναι αμίμητο:ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ 1389 ΠΚΣ 212(άλλο πλαίσιο δεν υπήρξε) 
> ΞΥΠΝΑΕΙ Ο ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΤΟΥ 91


Σχόλια :
1) Κλασσικός "αγωνιστής"
2) Σκοπός ? Η ίδια η κατάληψη για την κατάληψη, το όνειρο του '91
3) Απορεία : από το '91 είναι στην σχολή ? 15 χρόνια είναι καλά ?
4) Δημοκρατία, σεβασμός, "αυγά,γιαούρτια,σαλάτες στην ΔΑΠ", έτσι ορίζετε ο αγώνας, και η δημοκρατία
5) "για πρώτη φορά δεν τόλμησαν να κατεβάσουν πλαίσιο!!! για πρώτη φορά δεν τόλμησαν να κατεβάσουν πλαίσιο!!! "
Δώσαμε στην άλλη πλευρά το δημοκρατικό της δικαίωμα να εκφρέρει την άποψη της, με την δημοκρατία του #4
6) "αν δεν ήταν η ΠΚΣ (η οποία επίσης έφαγε κράξιμο για τη διασπαστική τακτική της)", όποιος δημοκρατικά διαφωνεί μαζί μας είναι διασπαστής (κάτσε να δεις τι μου θυμίζει αυτό)


Διαβάζω και από το site των μεταπτυχιακών :




> Κάθε χρόνο εισέρχονται στο Πανεπιστήμιο περίπου 1800 φοιτητές, εκ των οποίων το 35% φοιτούν στα 25 Μεταπτυχιακά Προγράμματα που λειτουργούν σήμερα στο Ίδρυμα.


1800 φοιτητές επί πόσα χρόνια ο καθένας ? 5 ?
5 * 1800 = 9000 φοιτητές.

Οι 1232 αποφάσισαν για 9000 άτομα, ούτε το 15%......


Φοβερή απόφαση, δημοκρατικότατη.

Και να σκεφτείς ότι θεωρούν και το ποσοστό σημαντικό, δηλαδή στις προηγούμενες καταλήψεις, για τους άλλους "αγώνες", πόσο ψήφιζαν ? Οι 500-600 που λέει ο @rgi, το 5% όριζε την ζωή των υπολοίπων ?


@kakis,

Είμαι 35 χρονών, θυμάμαι τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια σχεδόν τους φοιτητές να είναι στον "αγώνα" για μια καλύτερη παιδεία, απαιτώντας από το πεζοδρόμιο, χωρίς σοβαρές θέσεις, με μόνιμη αντίδραση, με λίγους να κλείνουν τις σχολές, με άρνηση στα πάντα, και αρκετές φορές να είναι έξω απλά για την πλάκα. 

Δεν το κάνουν για πλάκα, δουλειά τους είναι να είναι φοιτητοπατέρες και να βρίσκονται σε διαρκεί πάλη με την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Αυτό κάνουν και σήμερα.

Δες τους συμμετέχοντες εδώ μέσα, οι άνω των 30 θεωρούν όλα τα ζητήματα ότι έχει δίκιο η κυβέρνηση, ακόμα και κάποιοι φοιτητές εδώ μέσα συμφωνούν. Και μπορεί να συμφωνούν οι περισσότεροι ότι είναι ακόμα πρόχειρο το νομοσχέδιο που δεν έχει δει κανείς, αλλά δεν διαφωνούν στην γραμμή των μέτρων.

Σοβαρός λόγος θα υπήρχε αν υπήρχε και σοβαρό φοιτητικό κίνημα, όχι η χρόνια κόντρα για την κόντρα. Σοβαρός λόγος θα υπήρχε αν υπήρχε και αντίλογος αντί για συνθήματα.

Μην μπερδεύεις τον λόγο με την αφορμή. Εδώ το νομοσχέδιο είναι η αφορμή και μόνο. Ο λόγος είναι ο ίδιος εδώ και 20 χρόνια που βλέπω εγώ, ο αγώνας για τον αγώνας. 

20 χρόνια τα ίδια και τα ίδια...

Άκουμε που σου λέω για τους Ζαπατίστας, έχω δει πορεία και γι' αυτούς, ήταν πολύ καλή ευκαιρεία για αγώνα !  ::

----------


## sotiris

kakis, θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις ξανά και με χαλαρό και όσο μπορείς απομακρυσμένο βλέμμα, αυτά που έχει γράψει ο argi.

προσωπικά συμφωνώ μαζί του (από τις λίγες φορές που συμφωνώ τόσο πολύ μαζί του), πιστεύω ότι αυτα που έγραψε είναι η πραγματικότητα (και όχι μια εικονική πραγματικότητα), και ότι πάντα κάνει καλό μια δεύτερη ανάγνωση σε τέτοια δύσκολα θέματα συζήτησης.

και τέλος, μην προσπαθείτε να μας πείσετε για κάτι, δεν είμαστε αντίπαλοι...απλά έχουμε διαφορετική άποψη για το ίδιο θέμα...εμείς το κοιτάμε από άλλη οπτική γωνία από ότι εσείς, δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό αυτό.

όσο για το 



> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως έχεις την εντύπωση ότι όπου υπάρχει άσυλο 
> έιναι γεμάτο πρεζάκια και βαποράκια και κυκλοφορούν έτσι και δεν τους καρφώνει κανείς... δεν είμαστε στο Harlem.. δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα όπως είπε και προηγουμένως στο thread ο Mick Flemm 
> Εγώ μένω σε εστία Τ.Ε.Ι. και τέτοια πράγματα δεν έχω δεί. Έξω το άσυλο πράγματα είναι πολύ χειρότερα! Μήπως είσαι υπερβολικός


που μου είπες προηγούμενα, θα σου πω οτι, ναι συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ότι ακριβώς έξω από το άσυλο είναι χειρότερα, γιατί μόλις έρθουν οι αστυνόμοι τα "χειρότερα" χώνονται μέσα στο άσυλο.
Δεν έχω δει να πουλάνε ναρκωτικά έξω από την ΓΑΔΑ για παράδειγμα, ούτε βρέθηκε χασισοφυτεία (που ποτιζόταν από νερό του πανεπιστημίου) στο πίσω μέρος του κτιρίου της Κατεχάκη.

Και εάν συγκρίνω την εικόνα ενός ιδιωτικού πανεπιστημίου με ένα δημόσιο, η διαφορά είναι σαν να είμαστε στο Harlem.
(το ίδιο φυσικά συμβαίνει με οτιδήποτε συγκρίνεται ανάμεσα στο ιδιωτικό και στο δημόσιο τομέα)
το Υγεια και το Μετροπολιταν με τον Ευαγγελισμό και το Λαικό
το αεροδρομίο στα Σπατα με την παλια Ολυμπιακή
την Αστυνομία του ΕΛ.ΑΣ (εκεί στην Ομόνοια που βλέπουν την πρέζα και δεν κάνουν τίποτα) με τους ιδιωτικούς αστυνομικούς
τα παραδείγματα είναι πάρα πολλά, οπότε εγώ πιστεύω ότι η πηγή διαφόρων προβλημάτων πηγάζει από την γενικότερη κατάσταση του Δημοσίου (Κράτος).

----------


## argi

> argi:
> Στην σχολή σου την ΑΣΟΕΕ πάντως, 1389 άτομα ήταν υπερ της κατάληψης ενώ 212 άτομα ψήφισαν το πλαίσιο της Πανσπουδαστικής Κ.Σ. κατά της κατάληψης στην συνέλεση της περασμένης Δευτέρας.
> Πηγή: http://www.edopolytexneio.org/mediawiki ... php?title=ΑΣΟΕΕ


Λες οι οργανώσεις που ποτέ δεν κατάφεραν να βγάλουν ιδια αποτελεσματα ποτε στις φοιτητικές εκλογές να λένε τώρα την μια και μοναδική αλήθεια... (αερομεταφερόμενοι, εμβόλιμοι, μπλοκ απο αμφιθέατρο σε αμφιθέατρο, συννενοήσεις πακέτο των "αρχηγών" με "υπογραφές" δυνητικών ψηφοφόρων...)

Αλήθεια αναρωτήθηκες ποτέ πόση ώρα θέλουν 3 άνθωποι για να μετρήσουν μέρχι το 1500... Επειδή έχω κάνει εφορευτική επιτροπή στο πανεπηστήμιο πήρε 2 ώρες για να μετρήσουμε 89 ψηφοδέλτια και να είναι όλοι σίγουροι... Πως λες οτι βγήκε το νουμερο που λες...

Τέλος η ΑΣΟΕΕ έχει 8 τμήματα με πάνω απο 5000 φοιτητές...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση βέβαια δεν αμφισβητώ την αποφαση... (άσχετα αν διαφωνώ ριζικά με αυτή... και την "εντυπωσιακή" συμμετοχή της...)

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Ό,τι και να πεί κάποιος εδω μέσα εσύ συνεχίζεις να λές τα ίδια και τα ίδια συνέχεια για τους Ζαπατίστας , αγώνας για τον αγώνα, και λοιπες #$%!^&*


Indymedia



> Φίλε σε πληροφορώ οτι και στο Παπεί έχουν κατέβει και οι 3 "περήφανες" σημαίες του έθνους και της σχολής και έχουν αντικατασταθεί απο μία σημαία της αντιφασιστικής ( antifa ) , *μια του EZLN ( ζαπατίστας )* και μια της ιταλικής κομμουνιστικής επανίδρυσης. ( βέβαια η τρίτη σημαία δεν ταιριάζει κατ'εμέ με τις υπόλοιπες αλλά τί να κάνουμε?.. Βλέπετε , το συντονιστικό είναι "πολυτασικό" και αυτά δεν λείπουν... )


Ζήτω οι Ζαπατίστας !




> Μπράβο παιδιά δείχνετε το δρόμο.Απ'όσο ξέρω η κατάληψη της ΑΣΟΕΕ είναι η μόνη που είχε τα κότσια να κατεβάσει την ελληνική σημαία και να βάλει στη θέση της την ένδοξη σημαία της κατάληψης.Μπράβο πάλι!


Μπράβο κότσια...

Κανένας δεν τους έχει πει ότι τα κότσια είναι να ανεβάσεις την ελληνική σημαία ?

Α ρε Γλέζο, που να 'ξερες...

Και συ Σωλομέ, τι να πεις για τα κότσια των παιδιών




> Τσακιστηκαν οι ελπιδες των ΔΑΠιτοσκυλων για παρεμβαση στη συνελευση..-αυγα,γιαουρτια και σαλατες διανθισαν τα ρουχαλακια και τα μουτρακια τους-ουτε πλαισιο δεν κατεβασαν αφου "αποχωρησαν" περηφανα με κλωτσιες,τσακιστηκαν και οι ελπιδες των ΚΝιτων για ελεγχο στις συνειδησεις..Τετοιο κυμα πραγματικα συντροφε εχει να ρθει απο το 91.. ΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΕΙΣ


Αυτή είναι η Δημοκρατία σύντροφοι και συντρόφησες, κλωτσιές σε όσους διαφωνούν !

Βρε λέτε να πάω και εγώ σε κατάληψη ?

Το '91 ήμουν και εγώ φοιτητής !  ::   ::   ::  




> Πολύ χάρηκα όταν ξέσκιζαν τα πανό της ΚΝΕ και του ΠΑΜΕ και δάκρυσα όταν το Αμφιθέατρο Α' συνταραζόταν από το σύνθημα: "ΔΑΠΙΤΕΣ ΚΟΥΦΑΛΕΣ, ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΡΕΜΑΛΕΣ".


Βρε παιδιά, χάθηκαν τα παλιά συνθήματα με τα κονσερβοκούτια από τον εμφύλιο ? Λίγος σεβασμός στην ιστορία  ::  




> eimai sto papei palios foithths kai mallonm se ayth thn exetastikh tha teliona. 
> h dap sto papei einai to pio sixameno politiko miasma toy foititikou politikou xorou. 
> kanonika theloun xeftilisma kai kontra kathimerina ap to kilikeio mexri ta grafeia ton kathigiton kai mesa sta amfitheatra opou synergazontai ala mosand gia na perasoun mathimata.


Φιλαράκι πες αλεύρι, δεν θα τελειώσεις φέτος τελικά. Εκτός αν έρθουν οι Ζαπατίστας στο ΠαΠει να δώσεις μάθημα....

Γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα ? Οι Δαπήτες περνάνε μαθήματα αναξιοκρατικά ? Νόμιζα ότι αυτά γίνονται μόνο στα ιδιωτικά που πλήρωνες για να περάσεις. 

Στο δημόσιο γίνετε και χωρίς να πληρώσεις ? Ουάου ! Αυτή είναι η πραγματική δωρεάν παιδεία !

_(πως κατάφεραν τα Γαλάζια παιδιά και μέσα σε 2 χρόνια άλλαξαν οι καθηγητές που έμπαιναν 10 χρόνια με το ΠΑΣΟΚ και έγιναν δεξιοί για να τους περνάνε, θα το αναλύσουμε σε επόμενο τόπικ)_

----------


## papashark

> Και κατι αλλο που ξεχασα να πω: 
> Δεν εχει κατεβει η σημαια για να μπει το καταληψιοσημο.Η σημαια εχει βαφτει μαυρη και απο πανω εχει ζωγραφιστει το καταληψιοσημο. 
> Επειδη ειχαμε μερικα παραπονα για την πραξη αυτη θελω να δηλωσω οτι το εθνικιστικο αισθημα μερικων δεν μας ενδιαφερει. 
> Η αρχη εγινε τη δευτερα στη Γ.Σ οπου ακουστηκαν συνθηματα που δεν εχουν ακουστει εδω και πολλα χρονια(συμφωνα με παλιους φοιτητες).Συνθηματα οπως: 
> ΟΥΤΕ ΦΑΣΙΣΜΟΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ 
> ΚΑΤΩ Ο ΚΡΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ ΖΗΤΩ Η ΑΝΑΡΧΙΑ 
> 
> ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ 
> ΚΑΜΜΕΝΗ Η ΣΗΜΑΙΑ 
> ...


Μπορεί κάποιος παρακαλώ πολυ να μου θυμίσει γιατί το κράτος πρέπει να πληρώνει για τις σπουδές του παραπάνω φοιτητή ?





> Είναι άνθρωποι που έχουν βιώσει την συντριβή κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή τους και είναι περήφανοι γι αυτό.Είναι αυτοί που δεν γεμίζουν το καινό τους με ρούχα , αμάξια , mp3 , lifestyle , πάρτι με συναδέλφους και εξοχικό στη Λούτσα αλλά περιμένουν όλη τους τη ζωή πως και πώς την ελπίδα της εξέγερσης , μια Πράγα , μια Γένοβα , μια κατάληψη , ένα φοιτητικό κίνημα .Γιατί γι αυτούς η εξέγερση δεν είναι ούτε τσιτάτο για να ρίξουμε καμια γκόμενα ούτε κουβεντούλα για να πιούμε το καφεγακι μας στην πλατεία 3-5 μμ.Γι αυτούς Η ΕΞΕΓΕΡΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΊΔΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ Η ΖΩΗ!


Η εξέγερση είναι η ίδια τους η ζωή, "ο αγώνας για τον αγώνα"...

Που να διαβάσεις και τι ωραία που μιλάει για κάποιον με τον οποίο διαφωνεί, "ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΡΑΤΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΤΟΚΟΤΑ"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Εδώ βρήκα και το περίφημο πόρισμα επάνω στο οποίο θα βασιστεί το νομοσχέδιο

Αντιγράφω το κομμάτι για τα v+v/2, που τόσο ενοχλεί αρκετούς, με το κύριο επιχείρημα ότι κάποιοι δουλεύουν και δεν προλαβαίνουν :




> 8.4 Χρονική διάρκεια σπουδών και ανταποδοτικές υποτροφίες
> Η επ’ αόριστο φοίτηση έχει πολλές αρνητικές επιπτώσεις: απαξίωση γνώσεων, χαλαρότητα σπουδών, μη ορθολογική ιεράρχηση μαθημάτων, αποδυνάμωση της έννοιας και της συνοχής της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας, διατάραξη της διαπροσωπικής σχέσης διδασκόντων και διδασκομένων, χωροταξικά προβλήματα.
> *Η Επιτροπή θεωρεί ότι μία λύση θα ήταν ο περιορισμός των ετών φοίτησης σε 1.5ν (όπου ν ο ελάχιστος αριθμός ετών που απαιτείται για την απόκτηση του πτυχίου) για τους φοιτητές που δεν εργάζονται ή δεν έχουν οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις (ανατροφή τέκνων). Μία τέτοια λύση, αν προκριθεί, θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από μέτρα που ενισχύουν τη φοίτηση ατόμων που δεν έχουν οικονομικές δυνατότητες. Η ενίσχυση των τελευταίων θα μπορούσε να γίνει μέσω ανταποδοτικών υποτροφιών* (με υποχρέωση, για παράδειγμα, επιτυχούς εξέτασης σημαντικού αριθμού των μαθημάτων κάθε εξαμήνου). Η εισαγωγή ανταποδοτικών υποτροφιών σημαίνει ότι ο/η φοιτητής/τρια θα εργάζεται για περιορισμένο αριθμό ωρών (π.χ. 40 ώρες μηνιαίως) μέσα στο Πανεπιστήμιο, προσφέροντας τις υπηρεσίες του/της σε βιβλιοθήκες, σπουδαστήρια, εργαστήρια, φοιτητική λέσχη, φοιτητικές εστίες, κτλ. Παράλληλα μέτρα, όπως η δυνατότητα διακοπής σπουδών για ένα ή δύο το πολύ έτη (που δεν θα προσμετρώνται στο 1.5ν), *καθώς και η δυνατότητα μερικής φοίτησης (δυνατότητα περαίωσης των σπουδών σε 2ν χρόνια), θα πρέπει επίσης να προβλεφθούν για ειδικές περιπτώσεις (μητέρες ανηλίκων, εργαζόμενοι με αποδεδειγμένη πλήρη απασχόληση και ασφαλιστική κάλυψη, χρονίως πάσχοντες, κ.ά.).*
> Σαφές είναι ότι η προτεινόμενη λύση θα πρέπει να ισχύσει μόνο για τους φοιτητές που θα πρωτοεγγραφούν στα Πανεπιστήμια μετά την ψήφιση της σχετικής νομοθετικής ρύθμισης. Για τους ήδη εν ενεργεία φοιτητές θα πρέπει να υπάρξουν μεταβατικές διατάξεις, όπως και για τους μη ενεργούς, για τους οποίους πρέπει να προσδιοριστεί ένα χρονικό διάστημα στο οποίο να ολοκληρώσουν τις σπουδές τους. 
> *Για την προστασία των φοιτητών απέναντι σε αυθαίρετες βαθμολογικές πρακτικές που μπορούν να τους οδηγήσουν σε τελική απώλεια της φοιτητικής τους ιδιότητας*, η Επιτροπή προτείνει τα ακόλουθα δύο μέτρα, επιπλέον της δυνατότητας του φοιτητή να προσφύγει στον Συνήγορο της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας:
> (α) Μετά από τρεις αποτυχημένες εξετάσεις σε ένα μάθημα, ο φοιτητής, αν το ζητήσει εγγράφως ένα μήνα τουλάχιστον πριν από την επόμενη εξεταστική περίοδο, εξετάζεται κατά την περίοδο αυτή από τριμελή επιτροπή. Με την ίδια αίτηση ο φοιτητής δικαιούται να ζητήσει την εξαίρεση του εξεταστή από την τριμελή αυτή επιτροπή. Το τελευταίο αυτό αίτημα εξετάζεται από το Δ.Σ. ή τη Γ.Σ. του Τμήματος, που λαμβάνει υπόψη τυχόν πρόσθετες προϋποθέσεις που προβλέπονται στον εσωτερικό κανονισμό λειτουργίας του Τμήματος.
> (β) Ο φοιτητής δικαιούται, αν θεωρεί ότι αδικήθηκε, να ζητήσει να δει το διορθωμένο γραπτό του, σύμφωνα με πρόγραμμα που καταρτίζει κάθε διδάσκων μετά το πέρας των εξετάσεων.
> 
> Προσχέδιο διατάξεων νέου νόμου:
> ...


Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι το έχουν διαβάσει, ή απλά φωνάζουν επειδή έτσι τους είπαν.

Ο νόμος απευθύνεται στους φανατικούς του τάβλι, της καφετέριας και της μπιρίμπας. Αυτοί που φτιάχνουν τους νόμους, όσο και σκατά να τα κάνουν πολλές φορές, δεν είναι τρελοί. Ούτε οι επιτροπές είναι άσχετες, ούτε η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση θέλει το κακό μας. Πρόβλεψη υπάρχει για τους αδυνατούντες, όχι για τους φοιτητοπατέρες....


Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και άλλα, να δείτε τι έχουν πει πραγματικά και τι σας σερβίρουν για να ποτίσουν το μυαλό και την ψυχή σας μίσος...


Ο σοβαρός αγώνας, προϋποθέτει να γνωρίζεις τι πολεμάς, να έχεις ακούσει την άποψη του άλλου (όχι μου είπαν, άκουσα, κλωτσιές, γιαούρτια), και να βλέπεις τι μπορεί να πετύχεις στην πραγματικότητα.

Ο γιαλαντζί αγώνας, δεν χρειάζεται κόπο από την άλλη, άντε λίγο ξύλο και μπόλικα δακρυγόνα  ::

----------


## papashark

Πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο :




> 2. Ακαδημαϊκές Ελευθερίες και Πανεπιστημιακό Άσυλο
> 
> Η ακαδημαϊκή ελευθερία είναι ύψιστο αγαθό και αποτελεί σημαντικότατη μορφή ελευθερίας έκφρασης, εντελώς απαραίτητη για την προαγωγή της γνώσης και των ιδεών. Η έννοια του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου, αν και προέρχεται από εποχές κατά τις οποίες υπήρχε διωγμός των ιδεών εκείνων που δεν ταυτίζονταν με τις κυριαρχούσες πεποιθήσεις της κοινωνίας, εξακολουθεί και σήμερα να είναι σημαντική. Δεν νοείται ελεύθερη ακαδημαϊκή διδασκαλία και έρευνα χωρίς τη διαφύλαξη του ασύλου.
> Εδώ και χρόνια, όμως, είναι διάχυτη η πεποίθηση στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα ότι η προστασία του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου στην πράξη δυσλειτουργεί. Είναι, επίσης, έντονη η αίσθηση ότι, ούτε το ΥπΕΠΘ ούτε οι πανεπιστημιακές αρχές τολμούν να λάβουν τις απαραίτητες γενναίες αποφάσεις. *Ζητούμενο είναι η πραγματική προστασία της ακαδημαϊκής ελευθερίας και ταυτόχρονα της ομαλής πανεπιστημιακής λειτουργίας, που συστηματικά πλέον καταλύονται ανεξέλεγκτα στο όνομα του ίδιου του ασύλου*. *Έτσι, θεμελιώδη ατομικά δικαιώματα παραβιάζονται, πανεπιστημιακές εκδηλώσεις διαλύονται, πολύτιμες υποδομές καταστρέφονται*. Το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο θα πρέπει να υπηρετεί με τρόπο ουσιαστικό το υφιστάμενο δημοκρατικό κεκτημένο.
> Ως ελάχιστο μέτρο προκειμένου να αντιμετωπιστούν τα σημερινά προβλήματα, προτείνεται η αντικατάσταση της υφιστάμενης Επιτροπής Ασύλου από το Πρυτανικό Συμβούλιο.* Ως αρμόδιο αποφασιστικό όργανο για το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο, το Πρυτανικό Συμβούλιο προτείνεται να λειτουργεί με αυξημένη πλειοψηφία δύο τρίτων.*
> 
> Προσχέδιο διάταξης νέου νόμου:
> Η παράγραφος 6 του άρθρου 2 του Ν. 1268/1982 αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
> «Το όργανο αυτό είναι το Πρυτανικό Συμβούλιο με δικαίωμα ψήφου όλων των μελών του. Οι αποφάσεις θα λαμβάνονται με πλειοψηφία των 2/3 των παρόντων. Ο Πρύτανης μπορεί να παραπέμψει το θέμα στη Σύγκλητο, που συγκαλείται εκτάκτως και αποφασίζει επίσης με πλειοψηφία των 2/3 των παρόντων.»


Θα αμφισβητήσει κανείς το _"θεμελιώδη ατομικά δικαιώματα παραβιάζονται, πανεπιστημιακές εκδηλώσεις διαλύονται, πολύτιμες υποδομές καταστρέφονται" ?_

Η όλη ιστορία είναι να αποφεύγεται η κλασσική περίπτωση, να συνεδριάζει το Πρυτανικό Συμβούλιομ να απαιτείται ομόφωνη απόφαση, και πάντα ένας να διαφωνεί (συνήθως ο εκπρόσωπος των φοιτητών), και να ξεφτυλίζετε το άσυλο...

Τι αλλάζει λοιπόν ? Από το ομόφωνη πάμε στην αυξημένη πλειοψηφία των 2/3. Από το 1 άνθρωπος να μπορεί να μπλοκάρει κάθε φορά την απόφαση, πάμε στην δημοκρατική της λήψη. Αυτή είναι η κατάργηση του ασύλου ?

----------


## angelos21

Ρε παιδιά εχετε ξεφύγει λίγο από το θέμα !!!!!!!!!

Βλέπουμε το δέντρο και έχουμε χάσει το δάσος


Τα ελληνικα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση και γι αυτό ευθύνονται πολλοί παράγοντες..
Ο κύριος παράγοντας είναι η υποχρηματοδότηση , τα ιδρύματα λειτουργούν οριακά με πολλές ελλείψεις από εξοπλισμό και από αριθμό ΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΩΝ καθηγητών να διδάξουν .Αν δείτε κάτι ωρομίσθιους που μας φέρνουν για να μας διδάξουν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί, θα τρομάξετε από την ασχετοσύνη τους.(υπόψη ότι αυτοί αποτελουν την πλειοψηφία των καθηγητών ).

Η ερεύνα είναι μια αστεία υπόθεση αφού τα κονδύλια που δίνονται εινάι τα χαμηλότερα με διαφορά σε ολόκληρη την Ε.Ε και τισ περισσότερες φορές καταλήγουν στις τσέπες των" αρμοδίων".


Στις περισσότερες σχολές οι εισακτέοι είναι πολλοί παραπάνω από αυτούς που μπορεί να αντέξει η εκαστοτε σχολή (για λογούς πολιτικού λαικισμού κατα εντολή του υπουργείου).


Αυτή ειναί μια ιδεα από τα προβλήματα......

Και μέσα σε αυτό το χάος βρίσκουν πάτημα διάφορες οργανωμένες μειοψηφίες καθοδηγούμενες από πολιτικα κόμματα οι οποίες με διάφορους ηλίθιους τρόπους προσπαθούν να αποκομμίσουν πολιτικό όφελος κάνοντας τα πράγματα ακόμα πιο δύσκολα...
Το ζητούμενο είναι το αν αύριο για αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο υποχρεωνόμαστε να πληρώνουμε και δίδακτρα γιατί όλα τα πληρώνουμε όπως η στέγαση ...

Εγω προσωπικά είμαι υπερ ενός πραγματικού κρατικού-δωρέαν πανεπιστημίου.

Μην τσιμπάτε ένα ιδιωτικό (πραγματικό και όχι κανα ψευτόκολλέγιο τύπου ist studies kai deere) πανεπιστήμιο χρειάζεται τεράστια κεφάλαια για να φταχτεί και λίγη παράγοντες στην Ελλάδα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το φτιάξουν .Εννόω ότι εύκολα μπορεί κάποιος να δημιουργήσει σχολές για υπολογιστές ή για οικονομικά αλλά μια ιατρική σχολή ή μια νομική πολύ δύσκολα .Σε αυτές τις σχολές η ευθύνη είναι πολύ μεγάλη ως προ την κοινωνία .

Ειμαι κατά του τρόπου με τον οποίο γίνονται οι κινητοποιησεις αφού μόνο κινητοποιήσεις αλλά "α"κινητοποιησεις σίγουρα είναι.Εχω ζήσει στο ίδιο περιβάλλον με αυτούς που κάνουν καταλήψεις και παιρνουν αποφάσεις και έχω κατάλαβει ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι μόνο για το συμφέρον της παιδείας δεν αγωνίζονται.

Γενικά αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι η παιδεία αποτελεί ένας απο τους συνεκτικούς κρίκους της κοινωνίας μας και είναι ένα εργαλείο με το οποίο χαραζει στρατηγική κάθε κράτος.Για αυτό πρέπει να ανήκει αποκλειστικά στο κράτος. (αλλά με τους κωλο-πολιτικούς που διαθέτουμε τί εμπιστοσύνη να 'χει κανείς ::

----------


## kakis

> Δες τους συμμετέχοντες εδώ μέσα, οι άνω των 30 θεωρούν όλα τα ζητήματα ότι έχει δίκιο η κυβέρνηση, ακόμα και κάποιοι φοιτητές εδώ μέσα συμφωνούν. Και μπορεί να συμφωνούν οι περισσότεροι ότι είναι ακόμα πρόχειρο το νομοσχέδιο που δεν έχει δει κανείς, αλλά δεν διαφωνούν στην γραμμή των μέτρων.


1. Άρα συμφωνούμε στο ότι τα μέτρα είναι για εμένα ,τον φοιτητή,και όχι για εσένα το εξασφαλισμένο. Εσύ τα βλέπεις απ'εξω ,το γνωστο:"έξω απ' το χορό... 
2. Συμφώνω στο ότι το νομοσχέδιο που είναι προ των πυλών ειναι πρόχειρο (και επιπόλαιο θα έλεγα εγώ) αλλά και η γραμμή των μέτρων δεν είναι σωστη.

τέλος πάλι κλασσικά κόλλησες με το "αγώνας για τον αγώνα" lol  ::  
δεν θα επιμείνω άλλο σε αυτό τεκμηρίωσα τις απόψεις μου σε προηγούμενα post.





> όσο για το 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως έχεις την εντύπωση ότι όπου υπάρχει άσυλο 
> έιναι γεμάτο πρεζάκια και βαποράκια και κυκλοφορούν έτσι και δεν τους καρφώνει κανείς... δεν είμαστε στο Harlem.. δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα όπως είπε και προηγουμένως στο thread ο Mick Flemm 
> Εγώ μένω σε εστία Τ.Ε.Ι. και τέτοια πράγματα δεν έχω δεί. Έξω το άσυλο πράγματα είναι πολύ χειρότερα! Μήπως είσαι υπερβολικός
> ...


1. Για τα περι διακίνησης ναρκωτικών σου απάντησα προηγουμένως με το ατράνταχτο επιχείρημα του ότι μένοντας στήν εστία του Τ.Ε.Ι εχώ την ευχέρεια να μιλάω ως άνθρωπος που βιώνω την καθημερινότητα της σχολής , *μέρα και νύχτα*.Βιώνω το άσυλο *από μέσα* και όχι ως θεατής απ'εξω που βγάζει συνήθως *αυθαίρετα* συμπεράσματα.

2. Τώρα όσον αφορά τα παραδείγματα με την σύγκριση του ιδιωτικού και δημοσίου τομέα στην προσφερόμενη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών,
θέλω να πώ ότι συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι, *δεν έχουν όλοι την δύνατοτητα να πληρώνουν τέτοια ποσά για τις υπηρεσίες του ίδιωτικού τομέα!* Το νοσοκομείο "Υγεία" λόγω του ότι είναι *επιχείρηση* προσφέρει τέτοιο επιπεδο ποιότητας, αλλίως δεν θα πλήρωνε κανείς  ::  
Πρός θεού δεν είπα ότι οι υπηρεσίες του δημοσίου είναι καλές (για τα μπάζα είναι) αλλά δεν είναι η λύση να αφήσουμε τα δημόσια στην μοίρα τους (χωρίς λεφτά) και να προωθούμε τα ιδιωτικά...
Αλλά ας μήν ξεφύγουμε από το θέμα, για την Παιδεία μιλάμε, και είναι δικαίωμα *ΟΛΩΝ* η ποιοτική -από κάθε άποψη- παιδεία και εκπαίδευση  ::

----------


## nuke

> *1. Ανώτατο χρονικό όριο φοίτησης στις προπτυχιακές σπουδές είναι ο ελάχιστος αριθμός εξαμήνων που απαιτούνται για τη λήψη του πτυχίου προσαυξανόμενος κατά 50% ή, προκειμένου για εργαζόμενους φοιτητές ή για γονείς ανήλικων τέκνων, διπλασιαζόμενος.
> 2. Εργαζόμενος θεωρείται ο φοιτητής που κατά τη διάρκεια των σπουδών του είχε, αθροιστικά επί τουλάχιστον ένα έτος, πλήρη απασχόληση με ασφαλιστική κάλυψη ή εάν πιστοποιείται με άλλο τρόπο η πλήρης απασχόληση, σε συνδυασμό με δυσχερή οικονομική κατάσταση του φοιτητή, όπως προκύπτει από την ατομική και οικογενειακή φορολογική δήλωση.*


κοροϊδευόμαστε.. βρες μου έναν φοιτητή που του κολλάνε ένσημα και τον πληρώνουν κανονικά.. 5 χρόνια δουλεύω κ δεν έχω ούτε ένα ένσημο..

δηλαδή μας λες ότι μετά από 18 σελίδες διάβασες το νομοσχέδιο?


τελικά όντως ζούμε σε άλλη χώρα..

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> το περίφημο πόρισμα επάνω στο οποίο θα βασιστεί το νομοσχέδιο


Ωραία για τους ανάπηρους λοιπόν ισχύει το v*2 όχι το v+2.. Και λοιπόν?
Πάλι περιορισμός είναι. Για τους εργαζόμενους δεν λέι μόνο εργαζόμενος αλλά και οικονομική δυσχέρια που να φαίνεται στην φορολογική δήλωση. Για να δούμε τα όρια της φορολογικής δήλωσης...
*Πλήρης απασχόληση και ασφάλιση* σε φοιτητές? Δύσκολο.
Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές εργάζονται ανασφάλιστοι και σε μερική απασχόληση, αλλιώς δεν θα δούλευαν - σπούδαζαν, θα δούλευαν σκέτο.
Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για πιτσαδόρους και καφετέρειες, μιλάω για ηλεκτρολόγους εγκαταστάσεων σε οικοδομή και παιδιά που δουλεύουν ως υπάλληλοι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, ή κλασικά 4ωρα απογευματινά.
Αυτοί στην πυρά. Στην πράξη κανένας φοιτητής δεν θα μπορεί να δηλώσει εργαζόμενος με πλήρες ωράριο για ένα τουλάχιστον χρόνο, ώστε να πάρει παράταση.
Και ξαναλέω, πιστεύω στο δικαίωμα του καραγκιόζη πιτσιρικά να σοβαρευτεί στα 21 του και να ξεκινήσει τότε σοβαρά την προσπάθεια να πάρει πτυχίο. Με αυτή τη ρύθμιση θα μείνει πάντα καραγκιόζης.

Δεν μπορώ να κάνω drop μαθήματα όπως συμβαίνει στις HΠΑ ένα μήνα πριν τις εξετάσεις. Από την στιγμή που το δήλωσα πρέπει να το δώσω ή μάλλον να χάσω την 1/4.
Σφάλμα.

----------


## kakis

Babba+++++
nuke+++++

----------


## argi

@ kakis...

*Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε είναι ότι το τσάμπα για όλους σημαίνει λιγότερα για αυτούς που τα έχουν περισσότερη ανάγκη και περισσότερα (εστω και λίγα αλλά περιττά) για αυτούς που ΔΕΝ τα έχουν ανάγκη....* 

Επειδή στην ζωή δεν έχουν όλοι τα ίδια αν δώσεις στον κόκκαλη 15 ευρω το μήνα σαν βοηθημα το λένε "το συντομοτερο οικονομικο ανεκδοτο του 21 αιώνα" ενω στον συνταξιούχο το λένε ΕΚΑΣ... 

Καταλαβαινεις γιατι είναι ηλιθιο να παρει ο γιος του Κοκκαλη τσάμπα βιβλία!!! γιατί τότε ίσως μπορεσει ο γιος του εργατη να παρει και δευτερο (διαφορετικο) τσαμπα....

Αλλά βέβαια πρέπει να μην καταπίνει κανείς αμάσητα τα ευκολα συνθήματα... και οι καταληψίες φοιτητες της ΑΣΟΕΕ να κάνουν και μερικά βασικά οικονομικά... 

@rg!

----------


## angelos21

Δηλαδή εσύ έχεις την εντύπωση ότι ο γιός του κάθε κόκκαλη θα σπουδάσει στο δημοσίο πανεπιστήμιο!!!!!!!!!

έλεος!!!!!!

----------


## argi

> *Πλήρης απασχόληση και ασφάλιση* σε φοιτητές? Δύσκολο.
> Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές εργάζονται ανασφάλιστοι και σε μερική απασχόληση, αλλιώς δεν θα δούλευαν - σπούδαζαν, θα δούλευαν σκέτο.
> Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για πιτσαδόρους και καφετέρειες, μιλάω για ηλεκτρολόγους εγκαταστάσεων σε οικοδομή και παιδιά που δουλεύουν ως υπάλληλοι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, ή κλασικά 4ωρα απογευματινά.
> Αυτοί στην πυρά. Στην πράξη κανένας φοιτητής δεν θα μπορεί να δηλώσει εργαζόμενος με πλήρες ωράριο για ένα τουλάχιστον χρόνο, ώστε να πάρει παράταση.


Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι αυτοί δουλεύουν ανασφάλιστοι γιατί υπάρχουν άλλοι 1000 αιώνιοι φοιτητές να τον αντικαταστήσουν... Αν όμως ήθελε ο φοιτητής τα ένσημα για να παραμείνει φοιτητής και ήθελε να μείνει φοιτητής θα έψαχνε δουλειά με ένσημα... Αυτοί που δεν ήθελαν λοιπόν ένσημα θα σταματούσαν να είναι φοιτητές... 

Αυτό σημαίνει λιγότεροι φοιτητές = λιγότερα έξοδα και άρα καλύτερες παροχές για όσους θέλουν πραγματικά να είναι φοιτητές... Και βέβαια πίεση από μεγαλύτερο μέρος της αγοράς για νόμιμη εργασία... Άρα μπορεί και να βοηθάγαμε και το ασφαλιστικό ετσι...

Απλά οικονομικά... ακατανόητα στους πορωμένους... και τους εύπιστους...

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Δηλαδή εσύ έχεις την εντύπωση ότι ο γιός του κάθε κόκκαλη θα σπουδάσει στο δημοσίο πανεπιστήμιο!!!!!!!!!
> 
> έλεος!!!!!!


Σου δείχνουν το φεγγαρι και κοιτας το δαχτυλο... 

Σχημα λόγου ... U know???

πολλοί συμφοιτητες μου είχαν αμαξι δικο τους και σινιε ρουχαλακια και κυριλλε laptopaki ... Αυτοί ας πληρώναν και τα βιβλιαρακια τους... Γκε γκε τώρα???

@rg!

----------


## kakis

> @ kakis...
> 
> *Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε είναι ότι το τσάμπα για όλους σημαίνει λιγότερα για αυτούς που τα έχουν περισσότερη ανάγκη και περισσότερα (εστω και λίγα αλλά περιττά) για αυτούς που ΔΕΝ τα έχουν ανάγκη....* 
> 
> Επειδή στην ζωή δεν έχουν όλοι τα ίδια αν δώσεις στον κόκκαλη 15 ευρω το μήνα σαν βοηθημα το λένε "το συντομοτερο οικονομικο ανεκδοτο του 21 αιώνα" ενω στον συνταξιούχο το λένε ΕΚΑΣ... 
> 
> Καταλαβαινεις γιατι είναι ηλιθιο να παρει ο γιος του Κοκκαλη τσάμπα βιβλία!!! γιατί τότε ίσως μπορεσει ο γιος του εργατη να παρει και δευτερο (διαφορετικο) τσαμπα....
> 
> Αλλά βέβαια πρέπει να μην καταπίνει κανείς αμάσητα τα ευκολα συνθήματα... και οι καταληψίες φοιτητες της ΑΣΟΕΕ να κάνουν και μερικά βασικά οικονομικά... 
> ...


Ο γιός του Κόκκαλη δεν θα πάει στο δημόσιο. lol  ::  
Αμα γίνει αυτό με τον γιό του εργάτη θα πω μπράβο, αλλά δυστυχώς το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο-επιχείρηση-εταιρία *δεν* δίνει τσάμπα πράμα (και μετά μου λέτε οτι εγώ λέω τα ουτοπικά).
Κοιτάξτε δεν λέω όλα να γίνουν δημόσια και το μισητό κεφάλαιο κλπ (δεν είμαι κομμουνιστής argi) αλλά στο θέμα της παιδείας, *κάτω τα χέρια!*

----------


## argi

Τρικυμία εν κρανίω... εδώ μιλαγαμε για την δσημόσια παιδεία... 

Στο ιδιωτικό δεν νοείται να σου πληρώνει το κράτος τα βιβλια...

Για τον γιο του Κοκκαλη δες παραπανω σχολιο...

@rg!

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Babba
> 
> *Πλήρης απασχόληση και ασφάλιση* σε φοιτητές? Δύσκολο.
> Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές εργάζονται ανασφάλιστοι και σε μερική απασχόληση, αλλιώς δεν θα δούλευαν - σπούδαζαν, θα δούλευαν σκέτο.
> Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για πιτσαδόρους και καφετέρειες, μιλάω για ηλεκτρολόγους εγκαταστάσεων σε οικοδομή και παιδιά που δουλεύουν ως υπάλληλοι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα, ή κλασικά 4ωρα απογευματινά.
> Αυτοί στην πυρά. Στην πράξη κανένας φοιτητής δεν θα μπορεί να δηλώσει εργαζόμενος με πλήρες ωράριο για ένα τουλάχιστον χρόνο, ώστε να πάρει παράταση.
> 
> 
> Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι αυτοί δουλεύουν ανασφάλιστοι γιατί υπάρχουν άλλοι 1000 αιώνιοι φοιτητές να τον αντικαταστήσουν... Αν όμως ήθελε ο φοιτητής τα ένσημα για να παραμείνει φοιτητής και ήθελε να μείνει φοιτητής θα έψαχνε δουλειά με ένσημα... Αυτοί που δεν ήθελαν λοιπόν ένσημα θα σταματούσαν να είναι φοιτητές... 
> ...


Τα περί εργασίας των φοιτητών που λές είναι τελείως *εκτός* πραγματικότητος
δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ σου ως φοιτητής...

----------


## angelos21

kakis+++++++


Από την εκπαίδευση εξάρτάται το μέλλον της κοινωνίας δεν είναι σερβιέτα για να πουλιέται...
Ο κάθε ιδιώτης που επενδύει στην παιδεία τις περισσότερες φορές αποσκοπεί 
και σε άλλα πράγματα εκτός του οικονομικού του οφέλους .

Για σκεφτείτε τη δύναμη κάποιου που μπορεί να ελέγχει την γνώση .

Ολα όσα αναφέρονται είναι σωστά και άγια αλλά πρέπει να κοιτάμε και λίγο μακρία.....

----------


## argi

έχω δουλεψει τα 5 απο τα έξι χρόνια που μου πήρε να τελειώσω την σχολή... τα 2 με ενσημα... είμαι 32 και έχω 9 χρόνια σχεδόν ένσημα.. (γιατί βλέπεις υπάρχει και οστρατός...) 

Σε κάλυψα εσύ που είσαι εντός πραγματικότητος...???

Κατάλαβετε ότι η κατάσταση δεν θα ήταν έτσι αν άλλαζαν κάποιοι απο τους όρους του παιχνιδιού... Δεν μπορείς να πιστευεις ότι θα αλλάξεις την μια μερια της εξίσωσής και όλα τα άλλα θα μείνουν ίδια...

Και αυτό ισχύει και για το καλύτερο και για το χειρότερο... (αν και δεν νομιζω ότι υπάρχει και πολύ χειρότερο...)

Aν υπήρχαν 100 φοιτητες σε μια αίθουσα και είχαν 3 ευκαιρίες να περασουν το μαθημα ΘΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΤΟΥΣ καλυτερο μαθημα... 

ΘΑ δίναν το αγώνα στην ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ και οχι στο καφενειο της σχολής...

Τώρα όταν ο καθηγητής κανει μαθημα για 5 άτομα... να κι αν ειναι καλό, να κι αν δεν είναι... Θα το δίνετε μεχρι να το περάσετε...

Δεν καταβαινετε οτι το χυμα ειναι σε βαρος των φοιτητων...??? γιατι ολοι οι αλλοι θα παρουν το μισθο τους ειτε εισαι στην αιθουσα ειτε οχι... ειτε μαθεις ειτε οχι...

@rg!

----------


## sotiris

kakis



> δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ σου ως φοιτητής...


και εγώ δούλευα σαν φοιτητής και μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο με ένσημα, κανονικά ΙΚΑ....ήταν δύσκολα δεν λέω, αλλά δεν γινόταν αλλιώς...

----------


## kakis

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που argi,sotiris και papashark βρίσκατε τόσο εύκολα δουλειές ως φοιτητές με ένσημα και όλα, εσείς πέσατε σε εργοδότες-περιπτώσεις...  ::

----------


## argi

Mην σου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί έκανα και απο τις άλλες (ειδικά τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια...) αλλά όταν δεν σταματάς ποτέ να ψάχνεις, βρίσκεις... 

Μάλιστα η δουλειά που είχα με ενσημα μετρησε και σαν προυπηρεσία όταν πήγα να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό... 

Δεν σου λεω για ποσα λεφτά δουλευα (κααααάτω απο το βασικό... ) αλλά το ένσημο ενσημο... Τώρα δεν μπορεις να φανταστείς πόσο χαρηκα που δεν έπαιρνα τα λεφτα στο χερι και κολλαγε το ενσημο....

@rg!

----------


## kakis

> Mην σου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί έκανα και απο τις άλλες (ειδικά τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια...) αλλά όταν δεν σταματάς ποτέ να ψάχνεις, βρίσκεις... 
> 
> Μάλιστα η δουλειά που είχα με ενσημα μετρησε και σαν προυπηρεσία όταν πήγα να κάνω μεταπτυχιακό... 
> 
> Δεν σου λεω για ποσα λεφτά δουλευα (κααααάτω απο το βασικό... ) αλλά το ένσημο ενσημο... Τώρα δεν μπορεις να φανταστείς πόσο χαρηκα που δεν έπαιρνα τα λεφτα στο χερι και κολλαγε το ενσημο....
> 
> @rg!


+++++
αλλά μην μας εκμεταλλεύονται και για το ένσημο  ::

----------


## argi

Γιατί πιστευεις ότι όταν ξεκινάς θα σου δώσουν ένα πούρο και θα σου πουν έλα να κάνεις το διευθυντή???

Γι αυτό το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να κοιτάζεις να παίρνεις ουσιαστική προυπηρεσία στο αντικειμενο σου και ένσημα... κι ας μην παίρνεις τίποτα άλλο... 

Αυτά σύντομα θα σε βοηθήσουν να πας σε άλλη δουλειά με καλύτερους όρους... ή τουλάχιστον να παίρνεις ενα ταμειο ανεργίας μετα απο κάποιο καιρο... Οι δουλειές του ποδαριού μπορει να σου δίνουν κάποιο χαρτζηλίκι (ή και πολύ παραπάνω) αλλά σε αποπροσανατολίζουν απο τον στόχο σου...

Εκτός αν θέλεις να γίνεις σερβιτόρος/πιτσαδόρος/ κλπ κλπ (και σοβαρά επαγγέλματα βεβαια) με πτυχίο του πολυτεχνείου....

Τελικά εκεί είναι το θέμα...
Ή κάνεις καριέρα σε μια δουλειά σχετική με τις σπουδές σου... Ή κόψε τις σπουδές σου και ρίξε την ενεργητικότητα σου στην εκτός σχολής δουλειά σου για να προχωρήσεις... Μισο μισο δεν γίνεται για πάνω απο 1-2 χρόνια...

@rg!

----------


## paravoid

> Ή κάνεις καριέρα σε μια δουλειά σχετική με τις σπουδές σου... Ή κόψε τις σπουδές σου και ρίξε την ενεργητικότητα σου στην εκτός σχολής δουλειά σου για να προχωρήσεις... Μισο μισο δεν γίνεται για πάνω απο 1-2 χρόνια...


Ναι, ναι! Ας καταργήσουμε και το νυκτερινό σχολείο!
Ακούς εκεί μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι.
Άχρηστα πράγματα. Εφόσον μπορούν να δουλέψουν ανεκπαίδευτοι, ακόμα καλύτερα. Παιδεία σε λίγους, καλούς και εκλεκτούς.

Τι να πω...

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Ή κάνεις καριέρα σε μια δουλειά σχετική με τις σπουδές σου... Ή κόψε τις σπουδές σου και ρίξε την ενεργητικότητα σου στην εκτός σχολής δουλειά σου για να προχωρήσεις... Μισο μισο δεν γίνεται για πάνω απο 1-2 χρόνια...
> 
> 
> Ναι, ναι! Ας καταργήσουμε και το νυκτερινό σχολείο!
> Ακούς εκεί μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι.
> Άχρηστα πράγματα. Εφόσον μπορούν να δουλέψουν ανεκπαίδευτοι, ακόμα καλύτερα. Παιδεία σε λίγους, καλούς και εκλεκτούς.
> 
> Τι να πω...


Nα πεις ή ότι θα παρατήσω την σχολή μου που δεν την πολυγουστάρω και θα πάω να κάνω καριέρα στην εργασία μου ή σε κάτι που μου δίνει λεφτά ή θα αφήσω τις δουλειές του ποδαριού και θα πάω να κάνω κάτι σχετικό με το αντικειμενό μου... Να πάρεις μια απόφαση βρε αδελφέ... 

Πρακτικό παράδειγμα... πέρασα στο ΤΕΙ Ιχθυοκαλλιέργειας και ούτε που σκέφτομαι να κάνω τέτοια δουλειά... αλλά για να τα φέρνω βόλτα φτιάχνω κανα PCaki, γράφω και κανα-δυο προγραμματάκια και δουλεύω στο inet cafe της περιοχής... Άρα μάλλον τα ψάρια δεν είναι το forte μου και καλύτερα να ασχοληθώ με τους υπολογιστές που απο οτι φαίνεται μου αρέσουν περισσότερο και μπορώ να κάνω καμιά σχετική δουλειά... Αλλά το να κάνω όλα τα παραπάνω και να επιμένω να τελειώσω το ΤΕΙ που θα μου μάθει τα πάντα για τις ιχθυοκαλλιέργειες έτσι... για να μου είναι άχρηστα μετά, είναι τελείως χαμένος χρόνος... ας πάω σε καμια σχολή να μάθω περισσότερα για τους υπολογιστές...

Νο offence αλλά πολύ κριτική έχει μαζευτεί εδω μέσα από ανθρώπους που είτε δεν έχουν δουλέψει, είτε δεν έχουν τελειώσει την σχολή τους, είτε και τα δύο... 

Όταν βγάλεις το level ξέρεις και ποια ήταν τελικά και η βέλτιστη διαδρομή που συνήθως δεν ακολούθησες... για αυτό και καθυστέρησες...

PS... @paravoid..ξαναδιάβασα το quote σου... Εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε εργαζόμενους που φοιτούν... εγώ σε φοιτητές που εργάζονται... Πρέπει κανείς να ξέρει ανα πάσα στιγμή ποια είναι η κύρια και ποιά είναι η δευτερεύουσα απασχόληση... Όταν η φοίτηση είναι δευτερεύουσα δεν είσαι φοιτητής είσαι εργαζόμενος... Όλα τα πράγματα έχουν ένα σημείο καμπής...

@rg!

----------


## jungle traveller

Πωπωπ κουραστικο εγινε το thread...Δν βγαζεις ακρη οσο προχωραει...  ::

----------


## freenet

> Αρθρο 31
> Διάρκεια σπουδών – Κίνητρα για την έγκαιρη περάτωση των σπουδών
> 1. α) Ανώτατο χρονικό όριο φοίτησης στις προπτυχιακές σπουδές είναι ο ελάχιστος αριθμός εξαμήνων που απαιτούνται για τη λήψη του πτυχίου προσαυξανόμενος κατά 50% ή, προκειμένου για εργαζόμενους φοιτητές ή για γονείς ανήλικων τέκνων ή για στρατευμένους, διπλασιαζόμενος.
> β) Εργαζόμενος θεωρείται ο φοιτητής που κατά τη διάρκεια των σπουδών του είχε, αθροιστικά επί ένα τουλάχιστον έτος, πλήρη απασχόληση με ασφαλιστική κάλυψη.
> γ) Ο φοιτητής έχει το δικαίωμα να διακόπτει, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο με έγγραφη αίτησή του προς τη Γραμματεία του Τμήματος, τις σπουδές του για ένα έως τέσσερα το πολύ εξάμηνα, συνεχόμενα ή μη, τα οποία δεν θα προσμετρώνται στον παραπάνω ανώτατο χρόνο σπουδών.
> δ) Μετά την πάροδο του ανωτάτου χρόνου σπουδών, ο φοιτητής θεωρείται αυτοδικαίως απολέσας τη φοιτητική ιδιότητα και δεν επιτρέπεται πλέον η συμμετοχή του σε εξετάσεις. Για την απώλεια της φοιτητικής ιδιότητας εκδίδεται σχετική διαπιστωτική πράξη από τη Γραμματεία του οικείου Τμήματος που συνοδεύεται από βεβαίωση για τα μαθήματα στα οποία έχει εξεταστεί επιτυχώς.


το νομοσχέδιο όπως βγήκε στον ελεύθερο τύπο και η αναφορά στους "αιώνιους".
Η πηγη ειναι το site του ελευθερου τυπου που δημοσιευσε το νομοσχεδιο.
Επειδή η πραγματικότητα του ενός ειναι διαφορετική απο την πραγματικότητα του άλλου και επειδή κάποιοι παίζουν προνομιακά και νομιζουν οτι παραθετοντας αποψεις απο το ιντυμεντια θα μας εκθέσουν ας τα πάρουμε απο την αρχή.

Το νομοσχέδιο προβλεπει χρονο φοιτησης ν + ν/2 και ν*2 για εργαζομενους,γονεις ανηλικων στρατευμενους. Επειδή ως φοιτητης δουλευα σε μερικες δουλιτσες παρακαλω πολύ να μου πουνε οι ειδημονες γιατι σε μενα και σε πολλους αλλους συμφοιτητες μου ΔΕΝ κολλησαν ουτε ενα ενσημο εκμεταλλευομενοι την φθηνη εργασια που παρεχουν οι φοιτητες.Ειναι απλα φαντασιωση να λεμε οτι χρειαζεσαι ενα χρονο ενσημα για να αποδειξεις οτι εισαι εργαζομενος.Απλά ειναι κατοχυρωση της μαυρης εργασιας....
Στο ΕΜΠ ο μεσος ορος φοιτησης ειναι 6-7 χρονια κατι πυ σημαινει οτι ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο φοιτητων θα πεταχτει εκτος πολυτεχνειου και γενικοτερα πανεπιστημιου.Μερικοι το υπολογιζουν στο 30-40% των φοιτητων.





> Δεν επιτρέπεται η επιλογή και εξέταση υποχρεωτικών μαθημάτων ανωτέρων εξαμήνων εάν ο φοιτητής δεν έχει εξεταστεί επιτυχώς σε μαθήματα κατωτέρων εξαμήνων που θεωρούνται προαπαιτούμενα για την επιλογή τους. Ως προαπαιτούμενα θεωρούνται τα υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα κατωτέρων εξαμήνων, η γνώση των οποίων σύμφωνα με απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης του Τμήματος μετά από εισήγηση των οικείων Τομέων είναι απαραίτητη για την επιτυχή εξέταση υποχρεωτικών μαθημάτων ανωτέρων εξαμήνων σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα σπουδών και το αντίστοιχο ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα του Τμήματος.
> Ως προαπαιτούμενα μαθήματα δεν μπορούν να οριστούν λιγότερα από το 20% και περισσότερα από το 40% του συνολικού αριθμού των υποχρεωτικών μαθημάτων του προγράμματος σπουδών. Με την απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης του Τμήματος ορίζονται τα συγκεκριμένα υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα των ανωτέρων εξαμήνων, των οποίων η επιλογή προϋποθέτει την επιτυχή εξέταση σε συγκεκριμένα προαπαιτούμενα μαθήματα κατωτέρων εξαμήνων. Σε περίπτωση που η Γενική Συνέλευση του οικείου Τμήματος δεν αποφασίσει διαφορετικά, ως προαπαιτούμενα μαθήματα θεωρούνται όλα τα υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα των τεσσάρων πρώτων εξαμήνων του ενδεικτικού προγράμματος σπουδών και του αντίστοιχου ωρολογίου προγράμματος, όπως εκάστοτε ισχύουν, ανεξάρτητα από τον ελάχιστο αριθμό εξαμήνων που απαιτούνται για τη λήψη του πτυχίου. Στην περίπτωση αυτή τα υποχρεωτικά αυτά μαθήματα θεωρούνται ως προαπαιτούμενα για τα υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα ανωτέρων εξαμήνων του ιδίου Τομέα.


Επισημη θεσμοθέτηση προαπαιτουμενων μαθηματων κατι που ολοι γνωριζουν σαφως οτι επιμηνυκει τη διαρκεια των σπουδων και εντατικοποιει τις σπουδες σε μεγιστο βαθμο. Για να μην αναφερθώ στην εξουσια του καθηγητη να σου κοβει την προσβαση σε αλλα μαθηματα αν σε κοβει στο μαθημα.....
Ορισμενες σχολές εχουν αρνηθει την εισοδο προαπαιτουμενων οπως οι ηλεκτρολογοι μηχανικοι του ΕΜΠ αλλα κατω απο την πιεση και την νομικη κατοχυρωση ισως ερθει στις ΓΣ των τμημάτων.
Η εμπειρια προφανως δειχνει οτι οποιος παιρνει μαθηματα ανωτερων εξαμηνων χωρις να περασει τα μαθηματα μικροτερων εξαμηνων, τοτε μπορει πιο ευκολα να περασει και το ενα και το αλλο καθως η υλιη πολλες φορες ειναι επικαλυπτομενη και κυριως η κατανοηση και η τριβη με το μαθημα αυξανει σημαντικα στο μεγαλυτερο εξαμηνο.
Μην βιαστει κανεις να σχολιασει για την αναγκαιοτητα των προαπαιτουμενων, καθως απο προσωπικο παραδειγμα πρωτα περασα τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικα πεδια Ι και ΙΙ στη σχολή στα 5-6 εξαμηνο και μετα περασα τον ηλεκτρομαγνητισμο του 2ου εξαμηνου, ενα μαθημα ιδιαιτερα δυσκολο με τον τροπο που γινεται και με υπερβολικα αυστηρους καθηγητες...




> Μετά από τρεις τουλάχιστον αποτυχημένες εξετάσεις σε υποχρεωτικό μάθημα, ο φοιτητής, εάν το ζητήσει εγγράφως ένα μήνα τουλάχιστον πριν από την επόμενη εξεταστική περίοδο, εξετάζεται κατά την περίοδο αυτή από τριμελή εξεταστική επιτροπή, στην οποία μπορεί να συμμετέχει ως εξεταστής και μέλος ΔΕΠ ομοειδούς Τμήματος του ιδίου ή άλλου Α.Ε.Ι. Με την ίδια αίτηση ο φοιτητής δικαιούται να ζητήσει την εξαίρεση του εξεταστή από την τριμελή εξεταστική επιτροπή. Το τελευταίο αυτό αίτημα εξετάζεται από το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Τμήματος που λαμβάνει υπόψη τυχόν πρόσθετες προϋποθέσεις ή απαιτήσεις που προβλέπονται από τον Εσωτερικό Κανονισμό λειτουργίας του Τμήματος.


Πλεον εισαγεται η λογικη της διαγραφης φοιτητη αν αποτυχει να περασει ενα μαθημα.Δηθεν ασφαλιστικη δικλειδα για αυτο ειναι η επιτροπη εξετασης που θα "βοηθησει" σε περιπτωσεις που ο καθηγητης που οτν κοβει θα εχει προσωπικο μενος εναντιον του αλλα ολοι ξερουμε οτι ο καθηγητης δεν ευνοεει τον φοιτητη εισς βαρος συναδελφου του...
Και για να ξαναπρολαβω τους σχολιατσες,στη σχολή μου υπαρχουν μαθηματα που ακομα και φοιτητες που βγαζουν μεγαλους βαθμους το δινουν τουλαχιστον 2-3 φορες....Οι γνωστες του τμηματος θα ξερουν φυσικα τη θεωρια δικτυων και τα ΣΑΕ πλεον...




> 5. Στο άρθρο 23 του Ν. 2083/1992, όπως αντικαταστάθηκε από την παράγραφο 5 του άρθρου 41 του Ν. 2413/1996, προτίθεται μετά το εδάφιο ε' νέο εδάφιο ως εξής:
> «Σε προπτυχιακούς φοιτητές μπορούν να παρέχονται από τα ιδρύματα στα οποία φοιτούν ανταποδοτικές υποτροφίες με υποχρέωση εκ μέρους των φοιτητών να προσφέρουν εργασία με μερική απασχόληση, κατ' ανώτατο όριο, σαράντα ωρών μηνιαίως σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες του Πανεπιστημίου. Η έκταση, η διαδικασία και οι προϋποθέσεις χορήγησης των ανταποδοτικών υποτροφιών καθορίζονται από τον Εσωτερικό Κανονισμό».


Πλεον εισαγεται η επισημη εκμεταλλευση φοιτητων απο το πανεπιστημιο,δεν εφτανε η μαυρη εργασια των μεταπτυχιακων τωρα θα εχουμε και την εκμεταλλευση των προπτυχιακων για τις αναγκες του πανεπιστημιου που λοι ξερουμε ποσο μεγαλες ειναι και ποσο ευκολα μπορει να ξεφυγει αυτο απο τα ορια. 
Το κερασακι ειναι φυσικα τα φοιτητικα δανεια κατι σαν τα θαλλασοδανεια αλλα αυτα δεν θα ειναι για να τα φανε τα λαμογια αλλα για να δενουν στην εκμεταλλευση τους προπτυχιακους...
Φυσικα οι υποτροφιες και η δωρεαν σιτιση στεγαση δεν τους περασε καν απο το μυαλο.Αυτά σε μια εμπορευματοποιημενη ιδιωτικη εκπαιδευση ειναι κατι σαν το λιβανι για τον διαολο...
Αν συνδυασουμε μαλιστα και το αποσπασμα απο ελευθεροτυπια για το άσυλο




> «Για την κατοχύρωση της ακαδημαϊκής ελευθερίας, της ελεύθερης επιστημονικής αναζήτησης και της ...περιορισμένης διακίνησης των ιδεών, τροποποιείται το Πανεπιστημιακό Ασυλο».


εχουμε πλεον μια σαφη εικονα του εμπαθους νομοσχεδιου που τελικα ειναι απολυτως πιο αντιδραστικο ακομα και απο το πορισμα του "συμβουλιου των σοφων".

Αυτά προς ενημερωση για να μην τσιμπαμε απο καποιους που εχουν λογο για το πανεπιστημιο χωρις καν να εχουν περασει απο αυτο.Επιτρεψτε μας κι εμας λοιπον να ανησυχουμε λιγο παραπανω για αυτο και η εμπειρια κανενος δεν ειναι και συμβολαιο για το λογο του,γιατι κι εμεις εχουμε 8 χρονια μεσα στο πανεπιστημιο στην αρχη ως προπτυχιακοι και μετα ως μεταπτυχιακοι.
Οσο για τις ανησυχιες ορισμενων για τις αποψεις καποιων φοιτητων και οτι δεν θα επρεπε να σπουδαζουν, απλα να τους ενημερωσω οτι δεν εχουν μονο αυτοι το "προνομιο" να πληρωνουν φορους...Στο κατω κατω ποιος ειναι αυτος που θα αποφασιζει αν καποιος ειναι καλο να σπουδαζει στο δημοσιο πανεπιστημιο ή οχι αναλογα με τις αποψεις που εχει? 
Αυτό μονο η χουντα το εκανε και πετουσε φοιτητες που ειχαν πετυχει σε εξετασεις εκτος πανεπιστημιου.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Argi δεν είναι μόνο τα ένσημα.
Είναι και η ΠΛΗΡΗ΅απασχόληση.
Ακόμα κι αν πείσουν τον εργοδότη να τους δώσει τα νόμιμα,
το να δουλεύεις 8ωρο χ 5 είναι το μόνο που γίνεται αποδεκτό.
Αν εγώ δουλεύω 3 φορές την εβδομάδα (όπως κάνει πχ ο ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάσεων) είμαι εκτός.
Αν δουλεύω υπάλληλος 3 φορές την εβδομάδα υπάλληλος σε κατάστημα ρούχων είμαι εκτός.
Αν δουλεύω 4ωρο σε call center είμαι εκτός.
Και φυσικά deliverάδες , σερβιτόρες και λοιποί ούτε συζήτηση.
Να σου πω ότι εγώ στα ΤΕΕ είχα φέτος μαθήτρια που δούλευε σε κομμωτήριο τα απογεύματα 6ωρο (από επαρχία που ήρθε στην Αθήνα και ταυτόχρονα με την δουλειά τελειώνει το λύκειο).
Αυτό το παιδί (που είχε άτυπη ελαστικότερη αντιμετώπιση από εμάς) επισήμως δεν δικαιούται τίποτα, ούτε τώρα , ούτε αν καταφέρει να μπει σε κάποια σχολή.
Ένα παιδί που παλεύει μόνο του με την γιαγιά του.
Ξέρεις όταν ζεις καθημερινά με τα παιδιά αρχίζεις να βλέπεις τα πράγματα πολύ διαφορετικά.

----------


## freenet

Ακριβως η τοποθετηση του babba ειναι πολύ ουσιαστική.Οταν χασουμε την επαφη μας με το χωρο αυτο των παιδων που παλευουν πολλα τραγουδια ακουμε απο τους ειδημονες αλλά όταν εισαι μέσα στο χωρό τότε βλέπεις πόσο οριακή είναι η κατασταση πολλων παιδιών
Οταν δουλευα σε μεγαλο ιεκ φαμπρικα χαρτιων και παραγωγης ημιειδικευομενων που εδινε ψευτικα ονειρα και προωθουσε τα παιδια στο κολλεγιο που ειχε κανει (τα αφεντικα απο τοτε εβλεπαν μακρια γνωριζοντας τι θα συμβει) εβλεπα κοσμο μεσα στο ιεκ που ερχοταν στισ 6,7 το απογευμα δουλευοντας απο τις 8 το πρωι.Ηταν τα παιδια που παλευαν σε συνεργεια αυτοκινητων,σε χωρους διαλογης εφημεριδων,περιοδικων σε εταιριουλες υπολογιστων και τα σχετικα και επαιρναν πολυ λιγοτερα απο το βασικο.Για ενσημα δεν το συζηταμε καν,μαλιστα τους ειχαν δασκαλεμενους αν σκασει η επιθεωρηση εργασιας να παριστανουν τους εθελοντες!!!  ::   ::  
Και γιατι τα ανεχονταν ολα αυτα? Μα γιατι ειχαν αναγκη τα χρηματα και ανεχονταν τους εκβιασμους για να πληρωνουν την φαμπρικα.
Ο ιδιος λογος ηταν που δουλεψα κι εγω για ενα εξαμηνο εκει, επειτα ευτυχως δεν εκανα αλλη εκπτωση στην αξιοπρεπεια μου να εργαζομαι σε ενα χωρο που το μονο που κανει ειναι να γενναει ανεργους,να πουλαει κωλοχαρτα και να βγαζει απροκαλυπτα λεφτα απο την αναγκη του κοσμου

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Ή κάνεις καριέρα σε μια δουλειά σχετική με τις σπουδές σου... Ή κόψε τις σπουδές σου και ρίξε την ενεργητικότητα σου στην εκτός σχολής δουλειά σου για να προχωρήσεις... Μισο μισο δεν γίνεται για πάνω απο 1-2 χρόνια...
> 
> 
> Ναι, ναι! Ας καταργήσουμε και το νυκτερινό σχολείο!
> Ακούς εκεί μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι.
> Άχρηστα πράγματα. Εφόσον μπορούν να δουλέψουν ανεκπαίδευτοι, ακόμα καλύτερα. Παιδεία σε λίγους, καλούς και εκλεκτούς.
> 
> Τι να πω...


ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ πρόταση argi...
1. Αν πέρασες σε εντελώς άκυρη σχολή που θεωρείς οτι θα σου προσφέρει ΜΟΝΟ ειδική μόρφωση τότε είναι σαν να μην πέρασες. ΟΚ μέχρι εδώ.
2. Αν πέρασες σε άσχετη σχολή με αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν αλλά θα σου δώσει πολλά άλλα πράγματα τότε ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το παλέψεις. Στον παν/μιο δεν θα μάθεις μόνο πως να καλλιεργείς πέστροφες. Θα μάθεις πως να διαβάζεις σωστά για να βρείς σωστές πληροφορίες του πως να καλλιεργείς πέστροφες απορρίπτοντας τις άχρηστες.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πιστεύω οτι το 99% των σχολών τουλάχιστον σου μαθαίνει το παραπάνω οπότε και χρειάζεται να σπουδάσεις.
Ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι που έχω γνωρίσει έχουν το ταλέντο να "αυτοπαιδεύονται" και αυτοί και μόνο αυτοί δεν έχουν τόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη την εκπαίδευση στην αλίευση πληροφοριών.

Ειδικότερα για εμένα, αν είναι να κάνουμε τα παν/μια προθαλάμους ένταξης στην εργασιακή διαδικασία, μου είναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΑ. Ότι ξέρω για να πουλήσω τον εαυτό μου το έμαθα μόνος μου. Όμως ποτέ δεν μετάνοιωσα που σπουδάζω , άσχετα αν δεν μαθαίνω πράγματα που θα μπορώ να πουλήσω μετά.

Η παίδευση πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν και προσβάσιμη απο όλους , είτε θες να δουλέψεις σαν μπετατζής είτε ως πυρηνικός επιστήμονας. Δεν θέλω μια κοινωνία που ο καθένας θα έχει αυτήν και μόνο αυτήν την γνώση που του χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει.
ΝΑΙ στους overqualified εργαζόμενους...

----------


## paravoid

> Η παίδευση πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν και προσβάσιμη απο όλους , είτε θες να δουλέψεις σαν μπετατζής είτε ως πυρηνικός επιστήμονας. Δεν θέλω μια κοινωνία που ο καθένας θα έχει αυτήν και μόνο αυτήν την γνώση που του χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει.


Χεχ, έχει πλάκα.
Έτσι όπως ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το παραπάνω, το μυαλό μου πήγε αμέσως στο Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό.

Συνήθεια...
Ή όχι;
Μήπως τελικά δεν μιλάμε για τόσο διαφορετικά πράγματα;

*Ελεύθερη και δωρεάν διακίνηση γνώσης και ιδεών.*
That's our motto.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> ...


Βρε JS, τότε να κάνουμε το λύκειο από 3τάξιο σε 9 τάξιο, όπου τα 6 επιπλέον χρόνια θα είναι γενική εκπαίδευση επί παντώς επιστητού, και θα αποτελεί υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση για όλα τα παιδιά. 

Μετά θα πηγαίνουν για μεταπτυχιακά αν θέλουν να ειδικευτούν σε κάτι και να δουλέψουν....  ::   ::   ::   ::  


Αυτά μόνο στην Ελλάδα ακούγονται.

Δεν νομίζω πουθενά σε όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο να λένε να φοιτούν σε τριτοβάθμιες σχολές όλοι οι απόφοιτοι των δευτεροβάθμιων.

----------


## argi

Όλα καλά, και όλα ελευθερα΄και όλοι όσοι θέλουν να έχουν πρόσβαση στη γνώση, και ο πανεπιστημιο δεν είναι γνώσεις αλλά τρόπος σκέψης και όλα σωστά...

- Αλλά το πανεπιστημιο δεν ειναι άσυλο
- τα πράγματα στη ζωή έχουν ένα ευλογο χρόνο που γίνονται... Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω εργαζόμενο που να ήθελε να πάρει πτυχίο και να έκανε πάνω απο 10 χρόνια... Οι υπόλοιποι απλά παίζαν με τις καθυστερήσεις που τους επαιρνε, αν τους έλεγες μετά απο 12 χρόνια ότι τους διαγράψανε δεν επροκειτο να στεναχωρηθει κανείς....
- Προσωπικά πιστευω πως την γνώση δεν την παιρνεις περιμένοντας να σου μπει στο κεφάλι... Την παίρνεις με κόπο...

Ας μπαιναν όλοι στα πανεπιστήμια κι στον πρώτο χρόνο ας διαλέγαν τους 100 καλύτερους που θα μπορούν να τα καταφερουν να αντεξουν την πιεση... Αν ειναι καλοί και δεν έχουν τους πόρους ένα καλά οργανωμένο συστημα (χωρίς να σέρνει τις αρρωστιες του σημερινου... κακοδιαχειριση, κατστροφές, overheads απο αιώνιους) θα μπορεί να παρέχει πρόνοια για αυτούς που έχουν πραγματικά αναγκη...

Ακόμα ακόμα και να βοηθήσει ανθρώπους να πάνε όψιμα στο πανεπιστημιο...

Αν δεν μπορείς να συντηρήσεις τις σπουδες σου καλύτερα δούλεψε και πηγαινε κάποια στιγμή που θα μπορείς (το λέω ως αποτελεσματικότερη στρατηγική και όχι σαν αδεια ειρωνεία..) ... Το σύστημα δυστυχώς δεν στηρίζει καθόλου τον όψιμο φοιητητη γιατί έχει πήξει απο τους αιώνιους...

Και τελικά όλα στραβά στο νομοσχεδιο...
- Μας αρέσουν τα χάλια του σημερινου πανεπιστημιου?
- Μας αρεσουν ανθρωποι που εχουν 10 χρόνια και δεν έχουν παρει ακομα πτυχιο ?
- Μας αρεσουν να τα σπανε καθε 5-6 μηνες?
- Ειναι φυσιολογικο να παιρνεις πτυχιο χωρίς να έχεις παρακολουθησει σχεδον ποτε?
- Ειναι φυσιολογικο να τελειωνεις το πανεπιστημιο και να μην εχεις κανει παρα ενα εργαστηριο το εξαμηνο και αν (σε θετική σχολη)?
- Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει τόση αναξιοκρατεία και να περνάει ο κόσμος επειδή είναι φοιτητοπατερας?
- Είναι δυνατον να κοβει καποιος καθηγητης συνεχεια και να μην τον αγγιζει κανεις?
- Ειναι δυνατον η αντιγραφη να πηγαινει συννεφο ακι κανεις να μην τιμωρείται?
- Ειναι δυνατον να μην έχεις ως φοιτητης αξιοπρεπη χωρο μελέτης, διαβίωσης, εστίασης, παρακολουθησης?

Νομίζω στα παραπάνω συμφωνούν όλοι σαν προβλήματα...

Το θέμα είναι ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να λυθούν ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ... Δεν γίνεται να λύσεις το ένα και να μην αγγίξεις τα άλλα... Ολα είναι αλληλενδετα...

Και με ευχολόγια απο την μια και κουφιες θεωρίες δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα... Δεν γίνεται καλύτερη παιδεία με προσπάθεια μόνο από όλους τους άλλους... Δεν γίνεται καλύτερη παιδεία με καλύτερα κτήρια, υποδομές, εγκαταστασεις, καθηγητές ΧΩΡΙΣ καλύτερους και πιο αποφασισμένους για δουλεια φοιτητες...

Εγω πέρασα απο ολα τα σταδια, έκανα κριτική και αυτοκριτική, είδα είναι σημαντικό μετά απο 10 χρόνια πια, και τι ήταν χαμένος χρόνος και ειλικρινά σας λέω ότι το σύστημα όπως είναι θέλει ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΔΟΜΗΣΗ γιατί αν μεινουν τα πραγματα ετσι μετά απο καμια 10αρια χρόνια θα έχουν ξεπεραστει όλα απο τις εξελίξεις... 

Τα διαφορα επιχειρήματα τα ακουω με ενδιαφερον αλλά όρισμενα ειναι απλώς δικαιολογιες, για τα ματια του κοσμου, ισα ισα να δικαιολογουμε τις αποτυχίες μας και να συντηρουμε τα χαλια μας γιατι δεν εχουμε τα κοτσια να προσπαθησουμε περισσότερο...

_"...Sometimes you have to run twice as fast as you can only to stay in the same position..." Alice in Wonderland_

@rg!

----------


## JS

Ρε argi, δεν θέλουν να τους κόψουν στα 10-12 χρόνια...
Στα v+v/2 που είναι για παν/μιο 6 χρόνια !!!
Η σχολή μου έχει μέσο όρο 7.5 χρόνια, η σχολή του mick (αν θυμάμαι καλά που το ανέφερε) 6 χρόνια και πάει λέγοντας.
Ας βάλουνε δικλείδες.
Αν πχ δεν περάσεις Χ μαθήματα τον χρόνο μετά το 4ο έτος θα διαγραφείς κτλ κτλ.

----------


## argi

To πρόβλημα JS έιναι ότι πάντα υπάρχουν λόγοι για κάποιον να μην περναει μαθηματα... Αν τα είναι ν+ν/2 αν θα είναι 2ν αν θα είναι ν(ν+1)/SQRT(1/π) μικρή σημασία έχει...

Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση αν ερχόταν κάποιος και μου έλεγε ότι έκανε 10 χρόνια να περάσει την σχολή του το πτυχίο του εν θα το μετρούσα καθόλου... θα κοίταζα όλα τα υπόλοιπα... τι έκανε στο μεταξύ κλπ αλλά πτυχίο που παιρνεται σε 10 χρόνια δεν εξίζει... Όπως και αν μου έλεγε κάποιος ότι τελειωσε το λύκειο με 19,9 αλλά σε 8 και όχι 3 χρόνια...

Κατ' εμέ τα ν+ν/2 είναι καλά και το 2ν το απόλυτο όριο... Μετα πάρτο απόφαση και κάνε κάτι άλλο (στο κάτω κάτω μετά απο 6-8 χρόνια την γενική γνώση που λένε ο paravoid και JS την έχεις σίγουρα πάρει... το θέμα είναι αν παίρνεις και το πτυχίο...) Μπορεί να είσαι πολλά πράγματα αλλά φοιτητης πιο part time κι απο το part time δεν νοείται...

@rg!

----------


## nuke

> Όλα καλά, και όλα ελευθερα΄και όλοι όσοι θέλουν να έχουν πρόσβαση στη γνώση, και ο πανεπιστημιο δεν είναι γνώσεις αλλά τρόπος σκέψης και όλα σωστά...
> 
> - Αλλά το πανεπιστημιο δεν ειναι άσυλο
> - τα πράγματα στη ζωή έχουν ένα ευλογο χρόνο που γίνονται... Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω εργαζόμενο που να ήθελε να πάρει πτυχίο και να έκανε πάνω απο 10 χρόνια... Οι υπόλοιποι απλά παίζαν με τις καθυστερήσεις που τους επαιρνε, αν τους έλεγες μετά απο 12 χρόνια ότι τους διαγράψανε δεν επροκειτο να στεναχωρηθει κανείς....
> - Προσωπικά πιστευω πως την γνώση δεν την παιρνεις περιμένοντας να σου μπει στο κεφάλι... Την παίρνεις με κόπο...
> 
> Ας μπαιναν όλοι στα πανεπιστήμια κι στον πρώτο χρόνο ας διαλέγαν τους 100 καλύτερους που θα μπορούν να τα καταφερουν να αντεξουν την πιεση... Αν ειναι καλοί και δεν έχουν τους πόρους ένα καλά οργανωμένο συστημα (χωρίς να σέρνει τις αρρωστιες του σημερινου... κακοδιαχειριση, κατστροφές, overheads απο αιώνιους) θα μπορεί να παρέχει πρόνοια για αυτούς που έχουν πραγματικά αναγκη...
> 
> Ακόμα ακόμα και να βοηθήσει ανθρώπους να πάνε όψιμα στο πανεπιστημιο...
> ...


σε αυτά πιστεύω συμφωνούμε όλοι.. (τουλάχιστον με όσους έχω μιλίσει εγώ..)

μην μας κατηγορείτε όμως για ψευτοεπαναστάτες και για ανίδεους..

κ εμείς για κάτι καλύτερο προσπαθούμε..το ότι το νομοσχέδιο θα περάσει και το ξέρουμε πολύ καλά όλοι μας..Το θέμα είναι να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες τροποποιήσεις ώστε να μην βρεθούμε προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων και να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα.

και να ξέρετε ότι τις συμβουλές σας περί εργασίας, ζωής, εκμετάλλευσης, αναρχίας, κτλ τις ακούμε και τις λαμβάνουμε υπ'όψιν σοβαρά.Ελάτε στη θέση μας και διάβάστε επιτέλους με προσοχή τα δικά μας post χωρίς να προβαίνετε σε χαρακτηρισμούς περί ασχετοσύνης και τεμπελιάς.Δεν είναι όλοι οι φοιτητές ρεμάλια και κομματόσκυλα.Δεν κλείνουν οι σχολές από αυτούς.
κ έτσι για την ιστορία..αν χάσουμε την εξεταστική την μ@μισα..τελευταίο εξάμηνο έλεγα..πήγα όμως στη Γ.Σ. και ψήφισα υπέρ

----------


## papashark

> μην μας κατηγορείτε όμως για ψευτοεπαναστάτες και για ανίδεους..
> 
> κ εμείς για κάτι καλύτερο προσπαθούμε..το ότι το νομοσχέδιο θα περάσει και το ξέρουμε πολύ καλά όλοι μας..Το θέμα είναι να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες τροποποιήσεις ώστε να μην βρεθούμε προ τετελεσμένων γεγονότων και να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα.
> 
> και να ξέρετε ότι τις συμβουλές σας περί εργασίας, ζωής, εκμετάλλευσης, αναρχίας, κτλ τις ακούμε και τις λαμβάνουμε υπ'όψιν σοβαρά.Ελάτε στη θέση μας και διάβάστε επιτέλους με προσοχή τα δικά μας post χωρίς να προβαίνετε σε χαρακτηρισμούς περί ασχετοσύνης και τεμπελιάς.Δεν είναι όλοι οι φοιτητές ρεμάλια και κομματόσκυλα.Δεν κλείνουν οι σχολές από αυτούς.
> κ έτσι για την ιστορία..αν χάσουμε την εξεταστική την μ@μισα..τελευταίο εξάμηνο έλεγα..πήγα όμως στη Γ.Σ. και ψήφισα υπέρ


Είναι δύσκολο να μην το κάνουμε nuke.

Τόσα χρόνια βλέπουμε ψευτοεπαναστάτες και ρέμπελους (και όχι από το rebels  ::  )


Πάντως εγώ δεν βλέπω ότι επικρατούν οι προτάσεις για την βελτίωση του, αυτό που επικρατεί είναι ένα στείρο όχι.

Οι περισσότεροι δε εδώ μέσα που είναι κατά του νομοσχέδιου, διαφωνούν επί της αρχικής ουσίας, δηλαδή επί του ποιός είναι ο σκοπός των τριτοβάθμιων ιδρυμάτων, και η διαφορά της άποψης είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα.

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι τα τριτοβάθμια ιδρύματα έχουν σκοπό την εκπαίδευση του ατόμου επί συγκεκριμένης επιστήμης, αλλά και την ανάπτυξη των επιστημών και των τεχνών. Η άλλη άποψη που αποκομίζω είναι ότι το πανεπιστήμειο είναι χώρος για φιλοσοφία... 

Γεγονός είναι ότι υπάρχουν πολλές απόψεις στους κατά του νομοσχεδίου, όπου μάλιστα και μεταξύ τους είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα. Ομως όσοι έχουμε δει την κλασσική πορεία των τελευταίων 20 ετών, κρίνουμε με βάση αυτήν, και πίστεψε με η κριτική μας δεν είναι καθόλου καλή, γιατί μέσα στην μειοψηφία των φοιτητών που κλείνει τις σχολές, η πλειοψηφία είναι οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι που τα κλείνουν απλά και μόνο για το νταβαντούρι, για την αντίδραση, για το προσωπικό συνδικαλιστικό τους κέρδος.

Η στασιμότητα των δημοσίων ιδρυμάτων ή και η εξαθλίωση τους, για τα δικά μας μάτια αποτελεί την νίκη στην πορεία τους, και αυτό που φοβόμαστε είναι ότι θα ποτήσουν ακόμα περισσότερα νεανικά μυαλά με ιδέες, απόψεις και ιδεολογίες, στείρες, αδιέξοδες, ουτοπικές, μίσους, που αργότερα με τα χρόνια θα τις αποβάλετε μόνοι σας, και πιθανότατα να απογοητευτείτε από τον ίδιο σας τον ευατό...


Δεν είναι όλοι οι φοιτητές ρεμάλια και κομματόσκυλα. Οι σχολές όμως κλείνουν από αυτούς, από τα ρεμάλια και τα κομματόσκυλα, μπορεί όχι αυτήν την φορά, αλλά σίγουρα κάποιες από τις προηγούμενες, και μάλιστα είναι πολλές οι προηγούμενες. Και αυτή την φορά, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο. Χαμένοι θα είναι οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές, οι ίδιες οι σχολές. Το νομοσχέδιο θα περάσει, αντιπροτάσεις συζητήσημες, αξιοποιήσιμες, βιόσημες και εφικτές δεν θα υπάρξουν.

Μόνο τα κομματόσκυλα θα πανυγηρίζουν για το "φοιτητικό κίνημα" και την αξία του, τις μέρες του '91, και το κομματικό τους κέρδος.

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Το θέμα για την μεγάλη διάσταση απόψεων που προέκυψε στο topic αυτό οφείλεται, κατά την αποψή μου, στα άτομα που postάραν.

Άτομα που γράφουν εδώ είναι απόφοιτοι κυρίως θετικών και τεχνολογικών σχολών, που κατα την αποψή μου είναι δυσκολότερες. Δεν ξέρετε μου φαίνεται πολλά για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τέτοιων σχολών. Έχουμε *υποχρεωτικές* εργασίες σε σχεδόν κάθε μάθημα, με τα deadlines και όλα τους. Και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν το υποχρεωτικές σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να δώσεις το μάθημα, αν δεν το κάνεις. Αν δεν περάσεις το project δεν υπάρχει Σεπτέμβρης, πας καρφί του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή να *ξανακάνεις* το project.
Δεν κατηγορώ τις υποχρεωτικές εργασίες, ίσα ίσα που είμαι υπέρ, διότι δεν μαθαίνεις πχ SQL απο το βιβλίο, αλλά μην ακούω:



> - Ειναι φυσιολογικο να παιρνεις πτυχιο χωρίς να έχεις παρακολουθησει σχεδον ποτε? 
> - Ειναι φυσιολογικο να τελειωνεις το πανεπιστημιο και να μην εχεις κανει παρα ενα εργαστηριο το εξαμηνο και αν (σε θετική σχολη)?


Δηλαδή για την εργασία δεν χρειάζεται να πατάς στα μαθήματα; Θα σου έρθει η επιφοίτηση στο σπίτι;

ΩΣΤΟΣΟ τα πράγματα στις θεωριτικές σχολές είναι ευκολότερα. Έκει μπορεί να διαβάζεις μόνο κάθε εξαταστική ή να παίρνεις προαιρετικές εργασίες για απαλαγή ή βελτίωση βαθμού.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι να μην γενικεύονται όλοι οι φοιτητές, επειδή κάποτε είχατε γκόμενα από την φιλοσοφική, που ήταν όλοι την ώρα έξω και δεν πάταγε στα μαθήματα. Ας μην μπαίνουν όλοι στο ίδιο σακούλι γιατί δεν πιστεύω μια νηπιαγωγός να έχει ξενυχτήσει, γιατί δεν της πετυχαίνει η αντίδραση ή γιατί έχει πέσει ο Orace server της σχολής.

----------


## argi

Εχω ξαναπεί οτι ξέρω πολύ καλα τι λέω, τελειωσα το Φυσικό Θεσσαλονικης... Εκεί είχαμε 7 υποχρεωτικά εργαστήρια και πήρα και 3 προαιρετικά μαθήματα επιλογής με εργαστήρια μπας και ξεστραβωθούμε λιγάκι αλλά και γιατί είχε και πιο πολύ πλάκα... Αλλά τα υπόλοιπα 40 μαθήματα μπορούσες μια χαρά να τα περάσεις χωρίς να παρακολουθήσεις τιποτα (με φίλους, με γνωστούς, με αντιγραφή, μέσα απο τα κόμματα, μέσα απο τα κυκλώματα, σχεδόν με 1000 τρόπους εκτός απο διάβασμα...) ... Άσε που και εργασίες τις έβρισκες απο παλαιότερους σε πολλά μαθήματα... ή υπήρχαν και καποιοι πάντα "πρόθυμοι" για λίγα χρήματα... 

Για τις θεωρητικές σχολές (οικονομικές, φιλολογίες, ψυχολογίες κλπ... αντίστοιχη κατάσταση είναι...)είναι και χειρότερα...

@rg!

----------


## JS

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες...
Μόνο που με το v+ν/2 επιβραβεύεις τα κοματόσκυλα, τους αντιγραφείς,... που κουτσά στραβά περνάνε τα μαθήματα και ρίχνεις εμένα που ΔΕΝ έχω αντιγράψει ποτέ ούτε multiple choise, που διαβάζω περισσότερα απο όσα μου χρειάζονται στις εξετάσεις σε όσα μαθήματα με ενδιαφέρουν (προσεγγίσεις καμπυλών, οικονομικά,...), δουλεύω ταυτόχρονα, διαβάζω άσχετα με την σχολή μου (προγραμματισμός, κβαντική φυσική,...) και γενικά ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ ρε παιδί μου να ασχολούμαι και με άλλα εκτός απο το μαθηματικό.
Έπρεπε δλδ στα 22 μου να είχα το πτυχίο και να ήξερα τί ;
Το ίδιο και στο δημοτικό/γυμνάσιο/λύκειο δλδ ;
Θα έπρεπε να ασχολούμαι μόνο με τα μαθήματα για να αξίζω να σπουδάσω ; (έτσι πάνε να το κάνουν τώρα και είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ).

Το σύστημά μας μπάζει απο παντού...δυστυχώς δεν λύνεται με νομοσχέδιο του ποδαριού.
Αν μου υποσχόσουν οτι θα μου έδινες ισότιμη δουλειά με κάποιον με πτυχίο παν/μίου εγώ και ΠΑΛΙ θα τελείωνα την σχολή μου γιατί το γουστάρω. Αν πάλι δεν έβρισκα δουλειά όντως θα είχα τελειώσει την σχολή στα 4 χρόνια αλλά στους άξιους αυτό το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται...

----------


## JS

> Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση αν ερχόταν κάποιος και μου έλεγε ότι έκανε 10 χρόνια να περάσει την σχολή του το πτυχίο του εν θα το μετρούσα καθόλου... θα κοίταζα όλα τα υπόλοιπα... τι έκανε στο μεταξύ κλπ αλλά πτυχίο που παιρνεται σε 10 χρόνια δεν εξίζει...


Σόρρυ για το 2πλο ποστ αλλά βαρέθηκα να κάνω c&p  ::   ::   :: 

Εδώ συμφωνώ 100%. Αυτός που παίρνει πτυχίο στα 10 χρόνια είναι σαν να μην το έχει πάρει για έναν εργοδότη. Και σωστά θα κοίταζες τα υπόλοιπα.
Απλά μπορεί αυτός να το πήρε το πτυχίο γιατί το γούσταρε και όχι για σένα  :: 
Τώρα θα μου πεις , στην αγορά εργασίας με την λογική του Πάνου (πτυχίο = εφόδιο εργασίας) τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο ρόδινα (όπως το σκέφτεσαι εσύ).

----------


## argi

Δεν σου απαγορευει κανεις να γουσταρεις να κάνεις και άλλα... αλλά αν σε ενδιαφερει μια δουλειά την τελειώνεις και με τους κανόνες που σου θέτει... Αν όχι απλά δεν το γούσταρες αρκετά... Γιατί απλά πτυχίο παίρνεις όταν δείξεις ότι ξέρεις μια σειρά απο γνώσεις και δεξιότητες... Το πτυχίο δεν έχει να κάνει με την προσωπικότητα ούτε με τις "εξοσχολικές" δραστηριότητες, ούτε με το αν μιλάς 5 γλώσσες και είσαι ο Ροναλντίνιο στην μπάλλα... Είναι απλώς ένα πτύχίο αναφορικά με κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις πάνω σε ένα αντικείμενο... 

Και δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ούτε καν αυτό...

Αν θες το πτυχίο είναι το "Τι" της επιστημης σου το master είναι το "Πως" και το PhD το "γιατί"....

Δεν είναι πιστοποιητικό αξίοσύνης, ηθικής, εξυπνάδας, ικανοτήτων, προσωπικότητας, επιτυχίας ή αποτυχίας, πολιτικών φρονημάτων ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...

Μονο ένα χαρτι που λέει ότι ξέρεις κάποια βασικά πράγματα για την επιστημη σου...

@rg!

----------


## JS

σωστός...δεν διαφωνώ κάπου.
Μόνο που οι "όροι" πάνε να γίνουν πολύ απάνθρωποι για παιδάκια που θέλουν να παίζουν με πολλά πράγματα  ::

----------


## argi

Πάντως σε άλλα μέρη που έχουν τέτοιους κανόνες και οι φοιτητες που τελειώνουν στον προβλεπομενο χρονο δεν ειναι εξαιρεση δεν ειδα να νοιωθουν την απανθρωπια του συστηματος... αντίθετα εχουν την δυνατοτητα να παρουν και year off για να ανοιξουν τους ορισζοντες τους... και΄δείχνουν και μεγαλύτερη προστασία και κατανόηση σε θέματα όπως εθνική, φυλετική, σωματική, κλπ διαφορετικότητα...

Αλλά και πάλι ποιος είπε οτι η βιοπάλη είναι ευκολη... αν ήταν ευκολη δεν θα είχε το συνθετικό "πάλη" μέσα... 

Αν θες να μιλήσουμε για απανθρωπιά ας μιλήσουμε για ένα συστημα που δεν έχει πρόνοια για ατομα με ειδικές αναγκες, με μαθησιακές δυσκολίες κλπ τόσο σε επιπεδο πρόσβασης όσο και ειδικων εκπαιδευτικών διαδικασιών...

@Rg!

----------


## python

O Papashark έχει δίκιο για τους ψευτοεπαναστάτες, αλλά ΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ!!!
Κανένα μεγάλο κόμα δεν συμφωνεί με τις καταλύψεις, αν θέλετε να ξέρετε.
μόνο τα μικρά (κκε και τα συναφή).

ψευτοεπαναστάτες : αυτοι που φονάζουν για τους Μαλάκ..ς Κουρδους???
Για τους Σερβους?? ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΩ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΜΟΝΟ??? ΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ , που φωνάζουν για την παγκοσμιοποίηση και τα συναφή..... αλλά για το εσωτερικό.. τον μπου....λ...ο, κλειστό το στοματάκι τους.

ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΝΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΜΕ ΛΕΥΤΑ, ΟΥΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΙΑ. και έχουν εναν λόγο να τα σπάσουνε ΟΛΑ!!!!! 

Οχι πως συμφωνώ μαζί τους, αλλα και τους συμπονώ.... 
(Ναι ξέρω πως μαμακίζονται και ξεσπάνε σε ξένη περιουσία, αλλά όχι σκοπίμος, κάπια πέτρα θα ξεφίγει και θα σπάσει κάποια τζαμαρία, αλλα οπως και των μπάτσων, έχω και παράδειγματα. στη Θεσσαλονίκη με την παγκόσμια σύνοδο μέσα στο δάσσος πετάγανε οι μπάτσοι δακρυγόνα, και έπιανα φωτιά τα ξυρά, και πηγαίνανε οι ΑΝΑΡΧΙΚΟΙ.......και κλά... ΑΛΛΑ τις 
σβύνανε.)

ΚΑΙ αυτοί που έχουνε λεφτά ΠΟΛΛΑ δεν πρέπει να μιλάνε για ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ και για 
ιεκ-ΚΟΛΕΓΙΑΑΑ.

ΔΕΝ συμφωνώ με τις καταλύψεις αλλά υπάρχει και το δικαιωμα του κθενός.

ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΟΥΣ αυτοι που κρατάνε μολότωφ, δεν ισχύει, γιατι ευκολα οταν πλησιάζουν οι φοιτητές (καποιος θεώρισε πως είναι ψευτοαναρχικοί..) θα μπορούσαν να τις πετάξουνε οπως πλησιάζουνε τους ΑΓΙΟΥΣ ΜΑΤΑΤΖΙΔΕΣ..... που σου κανουνε χειρονομίες και σου βίζουνε τα πάντα και σου κάνουνε σεξουαλικές προσφορές..... 
Άρα δεν στέκει για δολοφόνους.

Αλήτες ΝΑΙ πέστο, αλλά δικαιολογούνται που είναι αλήτες, αφου η κοινωνία η ΣΩΣΤΗ .. τους το επέβαλε να γίνουν.

Όσο για δουλειά όσω είσαι φοιτητής??? 4 χρόνια δούλευα και με ένσυμα, αλλά άσχετο με την σχολή που πάω. ξέρω πολλά παιδιά πάρα πολλά που δουλευουν. Και δεν λέω για δουλιές του μπαμπά η της οικογενίας τους.

ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΑΞΕΙ 2000 χρόνια +++ πρίν.
αλλά αλο Story είναι αυτό.

α και κάτι άλλο, ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ DEREE άκυρη η σχολή. ΚΟΛΕΓΙΟ είναι. και εχουμε πολλά ατομα που έχουν έρθει απο αυτό, και είναι στη σχολή μου.
έχουν διαφορετική άποψη απο τον Papashark. (χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλλω, έχω αρκετούς γνωστούς απο το deree).

----------


## papashark

> α και κάτι άλλο, ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ DEREE άκυρη η σχολή. ΚΟΛΕΓΙΟ είναι. και εχουμε πολλά ατομα που έχουν έρθει απο αυτό, και είναι στη σχολή μου.
> έχουν διαφορετική άποψη απο τον Papashark. (χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλλω, έχω αρκετούς γνωστούς απο το deree).


Κοίτα δεν το θεωρώ πανάκεια, είπα ότι είναι καλό στα οικονομικά του. Αλλά ακόμα και η πληροφορική του είναι μέρος των οικονομικών, λέγετε Computer Information Sience, κοινώς "επιστήμη Η/Υ", κάνει λίγο από όλα με 0 εξιδίκευση, που για πληροφορική δεν είναι και τόσο καλό.

Για την ελλάδα είναι IEK, ίδρυμα ελευθέρων σπουδών, νομικά το πτυχίο του στην Ελλάδα δεν αξίζει τίποτα, δεν μετράει για το ελληνικό δημόσιο. Μετράει όμως για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, για το Ευρωπαϊκό δημόσιο, για τα αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμεια, κλπ. Πας για μεταπτυχιακά και έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να σε πάρουν από ότι από τα αντίστιχα κρατικά. Δίνει Barchelor, και είναι ένα από τα ελάχιστα που το δίνουν μόνα τους και όχι σε συνεργασία με το Χ-Υ ξένο πανεπιστήμειο, καθότι είναι αναγνωρισμένο και εξουσιωδοτημένο από την ανάλογη αμερικανική αρχή.

Αυτό που πάντα έβγαζε καλούς είναι μαρκετινίστες και οικονομικά στελέχη.

Και όταν μιλάω για καλούς, εννοώ το ποσοστό καλών επί σαβούρας που πέρνει το πτυχίο, γιατί πάντα βγάζεις και σαβούρα. Στο Derree είχε πάντα μεγάλο σκερτάρισμα, κάθε χρόνο έπερνε μερικές χιλιάδες νέους, και αποφοιτούσαν λιγότερο από το 20%, οι υπόλοιποι είτε έφευγαν μόνοι τους, είτε τους έδιωχναν, και αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους που έχει όνομα.

----------


## argi

> ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΝΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΜΕ ΛΕΥΤΑ, ΟΥΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΙΑ. και έχουν εναν λόγο να τα σπάσουνε ΟΛΑ!!!!!


Ποιόν??? (άτιμη κιενωνίααααα, που άλλοτς τους ανεβάζεις στα ψηλά, κι άλλους τους κατεβάζεις στα τάρταραααα.....)




> Οχι πως συμφωνώ μαζί τους, αλλα και τους συμπονώ.... 
> (Ναι ξέρω πως μαμακίζονται και ξεσπάνε σε ξένη περιουσία, αλλά όχι σκοπίμος, κάπια πέτρα θα ξεφίγει και θα σπάσει κάποια τζαμαρία, αλλα οπως και των μπάτσων, έχω και παράδειγματα. στη Θεσσαλονίκη με την


Εγώ πάντως και προχθές και στην Θεσσαλονιική είδα με απίστευτο τρόπο να σημώνουν κοτρώνες 5-10 κιλών και μπαμ... κάτω η τζαμαρία... (.. γελαγε η Μαρία η Μαρίιιια... λες κατι τετοιο να είχε ο Πουλοπουλος στο μυαλό του...???). Επισης είδα με εκλπηκτικό σύστημα και μανία να βανδαλίζονται τα πιο σύγχρονα ρολά ασφαλείας απο ομάδες 3-4 ατομων και μετά πλιάτσικο... (αλλά και το πλιάτσικο... αντιεξουσιαστικός αγωνας ειναι... είναι "απαλλοτριωση" οπως μάθαμε...)




> ΔΕΝ συμφωνώ με τις καταλύψεις αλλά υπάρχει και το δικαιωμα του κθενός.


Η κατάληψη δημοσιου κτηρίου είναι ποινικο αδίκημα και όχι δικαιωμα... Τι σοι δικαιωμα ειναι αυτο...?




> ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΟΥΣ αυτοι που κρατάνε μολότωφ, δεν ισχύει, γιατι ευκολα οταν πλησιάζουν οι φοιτητές (καποιος θεώρισε πως είναι ψευτοαναρχικοί..) θα μπορούσαν να τις πετάξουνε οπως πλησιάζουνε τους ΑΓΙΟΥΣ ΜΑΤΑΤΖΙΔΕΣ.....


Όποιος κρατάει μολοτωφ την κραταει μόνο για να κάνει κακό αφού δεν είναι καν όπλο που μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιησεις για εκφοβισμό ή για άμυνα (δεν είναι προβλεψιμο...) και άρα ΜΟΝΟ ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΟΣ μπορεί να είναι και μάλιστα εκ προμελέτης (not a weapon of opportunity...)




> Αλήτες ΝΑΙ πέστο, αλλά δικαιολογούνται που είναι αλήτες, αφου η κοινωνία η ΣΩΣΤΗ .. τους το επέβαλε να γίνουν.


Ατιμη κιενονιιιια τι πας και επιβάλλεις... Μα καλά και η αυτοδιάθεση του ατομου? και η προσωπικότητα του καθενός... ? όλοι πρόβατα είναι... Δεν νομίζω...




> Όσο για δουλειά όσω είσαι φοιτητής??? 4 χρόνια δούλευα και με ένσυμα, αλλά άσχετο με την σχολή που πάω. ξέρω πολλά παιδιά πάρα πολλά που δουλευουν.


Βασικά πολλοί δουλευουν... δουλευουν ομως έτσι γιατί έτσι είναι οι δεδομενες συνθηκες... Δεν δουλευουν όλοι γιατί έχουν πρόβλημα επιβιωσης... ΔΟυλευουν γιατι θέλουν κάτι παραπάνω και τους παίρνει απο το υπαρχον σύστημα... αν το συστημα ζόριζε πολύ λιγότεροι θα δουλευαν και μάλλον τα πράγματα θα ήταν και καλύτερα για αυτούς που είχαν πραγματικά ανάγκη να δουλεψουν ενώ είναι φοιτητές... 

@rg!

----------


## kakis

> Η κατάληψη δημοσιου κτηρίου είναι ποινικο αδίκημα και όχι δικαιωμα... Τι σοι δικαιωμα ειναι αυτο...?


Είναι ένας τρόπος αντίδρασης των φοιτητών. ΔΕΝ μπορεί το κράτος να επεμβαίνει παντού.ΔΕΝ είναι κατάληψη νοσοκομείου, υπάρχουν άλλα πολύ σοβαρότερα αδικήματα, μην δουλευόμαστε, το κράτος έχει σημαντικότερα θέματα να λύσει και αδικίματα να αντιμετωπίσει!

κατά τα άλλα
argi για python++++++

----------


## python

Argi δεν ξέρω σε τι οικογενειακη ζωη εισαι και αν εισαι απο οικογενεια σωστή.
Αλλά δεν είναι ολοι έτσι, πήγαινε σε κάτι άλλες ωραίες περιοχές να δείς πως ζούνε και που ζούνε, και σε τι οικογενειακό περιβάλλον είναι.
όλα είναι στο παιχνίδι. και δεν είναι και τόσο ωραίο να ειρωνεύεσαι καταστάσεις 
στην ίδια την χώρα σου, και απο την άλλη να βρίζεις και να συμπονείς τους καταπιεσμένους λαούς , όπως με τα "ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΥΡΔΟΥΣ".... .
(που όλοι ξέρουμε τι μου....πανα έιναι και αυτά.. σφαγές.... προδοσίες.κ.α.
που μαζέψαμε 200.000 λαλάκες, και κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται για εμάς τους ίδιους, να βγούμε στους δρόμους, να μή πάει κανείς στις εκλογές, αυτά για αντίδραση με τον τρόπο που ζούμε, για την κοινωνία έτσι οπως είναι, εκτός και αν σε ευχαριστεί ετσι όπως είναι. 
Εγώ ένα πράγμα ξέρω, πρώτα κοιτάς το σπίτι σου, και ύστερα του αλλουνού.

μήπως αυτοί είναι και οι ψευτοεπαναστάτες που ανέφερα πρίν?? οι βολεμένοι????
είναι σαν να λένε: 
Peace to the word-$%$#%#$ στο σπίτι σου!!!!! 
Γιατί σπίτι σου είναι η Ελλάδα, και ζείς σε αυτή την κοινωνία.
Δές το και απο την άλλη ματιά.
Κοιτα, ψάξε, ερεύνα, βρές την βάση του ¨κακού¨..

και όσο για την δουλειά που αναφέρεις, λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα.
Ναι έτσι είναι, δουλεύουμε γιατί επιβάλλεται, οσο είσαι σπουδαστής.
Νο money no honey.

αλλά υπάρχει και άλλη περίπτωση, αμα έχεις τύψεις, δεν νιώθεις άνετα, θα πιάσεις και δουλειά.
Αλλά αυτό δεν ανερεί και το πρώτο.
Στατιστικές έχουν δείξει, πως το 80% των σπουδαστών πιάνουν δουλειά μετά το πρώτο έτος της σχολής. ΕΠΙΒΟΛΗ?? πές το και έτσι, αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. 

Papashark έτσι μου είπαν και αυτά σου λέω. 3 άτομα ρώτησα, και ρώτα και τον Jungle που ήταν και μπροστά μου. 
για το επίπεδο μαθημάτων μου είπανε, σε σύγκριση με τα τει-αει(ύλες και μαθήματα, αλλο το επίπεδο των καθηγητών, ξέρουμε τι μονιμοδημοσιοπαπάριδες έιναι, και ξέρουμε και τι έχουνε τελειώσει, απο σχολές εννοώ.... ε τι να κάνουμε Βυσματουχοι υπάρχουν πολλοί.


Για το εξωτερικό δεν ξέρω τι παίζει, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια. 
Αλλά και τα ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ είναι αναγνωρισμένα απο το εξωτερικό, και μάλιστα κάποια τμήματα είναι απο τα κορυφαία στον κόσμο, και σε δέχονται χωρίς δισταγμό. (Νομικη, Πάντειο, Φυσικό, Αριστοτέλειο κ.α.)

----------


## python

α και κάτι άλλο, δεν κάνει το όπλο τον άνθρωπο δολοφόνο, αλλά ο άνθρωπος 
χρησιμοποιόντας το όπλο κατάλληλα, γίνεται δολοφόνος.

Αν Θέλανε να σκοτώσουν, θα το είχαν κάνει ήδη.....  ::   ::  

α να ξέρεις !!! πάντα υπάρχει και η προπαγάντα.



 ::   ::

----------


## argi

> Στατιστικές έχουν δείξει, πως το 80% των σπουδαστών πιάνουν δουλειά μετά το πρώτο έτος της σχολής. ΕΠΙΒΟΛΗ?? πές το και έτσι, αλλά δυστηχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.


Μάλλον γιατί τότε αρχίζουν να καταλαβαίνουν 
α) ότι τους παίρνει να τα κάνουν και τα δύο 
β) διαπιστώνουν ότι εφοσον δεν απαιτούνται παρακολουθήσεις και βέβαια και οι παρακολουθήσεις δεν λένε και πολλά, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα να μην ξαναπατήσεουν καθόλου...

Την επιβολή δεν την καταλαβαίνω καθόλου... ποιος επιβάλλει τι σε ποιον...




> Είναι ένας τρόπος αντίδρασης των φοιτητών. ΔΕΝ μπορεί το κράτος να επεμβαίνει παντού.ΔΕΝ είναι κατάληψη νοσοκομείου, υπάρχουν άλλα πολύ σοβαρότερα αδικήματα, μην δουλευόμαστε, το κράτος έχει σημαντικότερα θέματα να λύσει και αδικίματα να αντιμετωπίσει!


-Οι φοιτητές κάνουν καταλήψεις στα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ....Δικαιωμα τους
-Οι αγρότες στους δρόμους και τις νομαρχίες... Δικαιωμα τους
-Οι μαθητές στα σχολεία... Δικαιωμα τους
-Οι αδιοριστοι του ΑΣΕΠ στα υπουργεία... Δικαιωμα τους
-Οι δυσαρεστημενοι με τον Καποδιστρια στις Νομαρχίες/Δημαρχεία... Δηκαιωμα τους
- Οι Γιατροι στα νοσοκομεια... Δικαιωμα τους
- Οι Νταλικιέριδες στην Εθνική... Δικαιωμα τους
- Οι Λεωφοριατζηδες στους δρομους της πολης... Δικαιωμα τους

ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ Γ@Μ***** Δικαιωματα που είναι????

*ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ Η ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ*... ΑΝ ειναι πες μου που μενεις να ερθω να κανω καταληψη με 5-10 φίλους και να το κάνουμε και "αυτοδιαχειριζόμενο στέκι" για να υπερασπιστουμε το δικαιωμα μας στην μ@λ**** να βάψουμε, κοψουμε, ράψουμε και μετά να κρεμάσουμε κι ένα πανώ απ' έξω "ο αγώνας τώρα δικαιώνεται..." Κι όταν φωνάξεις την αστυνομία να μας διώξει να βάλουμε μπροστά τα δικαιωματα μας ως πολίτες, να βρίσουμε τους "μπάτσους", και φευγοντας να του βάλουμε και μια φωτιά να το κάψουμε.... Έτσι ντε....

OXI ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ Η ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ γιατί τότε στερείς τον χώρο απο κάποιον που τον χρειάζεται... Και τότε γίνεσαι χειρότερος τύραννος απο αυτόν που πολεμάς...

@rg!

----------


## paravoid

> OXI ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ Η ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ





> Μετά τις μαζικές κινητοποιήσεις
> Το ενδεχόμενο αναβολής κατάθεσης του ν/σ για τα ΑΕΙ εξετάζει η κυβέρνηση
> 
> Το ενδεχόμενο αναβολής κατάθεσης του νομοσχεδίου για τα ΑΕΙ φαίνεται να εξετάζει η κυβέρνηση, καθώς παρακολουθεί με ανησυχία τις κινητοποιήσεις στα πανεπιστήμια να παίρνουν μορφή χιονοστιβάδας, όπως γράφει το Βήμα του Σαββάτου.
> 
> Πληροφορίες του «Βήματος» αναφέρουν πάντως ότι το σχέδιο που επεξεργάζεται η κυβέρνηση για να ξεφύγει από την κρίση είναι να ματαιωθεί η κατάθεση του νομοσχεδίου ως τον Oκτώβριο, έτσι ώστε να ανοίξουν και πάλι τα πανεπιστήμια, να πραγματοποιηθεί κανονικά η εξεταστική περίοδος και να οργανωθεί ένας νέος διάλογος με τους φορείς χωρίς να δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι η κυβέρνηση έχει ήδη λάβει τις αποφάσεις της.
> 
> Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι, ενώ μέχρι πρότινος η υπουργός Παιδείας δήλωνε ότι το νομοσχέδιο θα κατατεθεί στη Βουλή και στη συνέχεια θα κοινοποιηθεί στους φορείς, τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν υπάρχει καμία δήλωση ή ανακοίνωση.
> 
> ...

----------


## argi

> α και κάτι άλλο, δεν κάνει το όπλο τον άνθρωπο δολοφόνο, αλλά ο άνθρωπος 
> χρησιμοποιόντας το όπλο κατάλληλα, γίνεται δολοφόνος.
> 
> Αν Θέλανε να σκοτώσουν, θα το είχαν κάνει ήδη.....   
> να ξέρεις !!! πάντα υπάρχει και η προπαγάντα.


Ένα επιθετικό όπλο όπως η μολοτοφ δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις τίποτα άλλο... παρά να καταστρέψεις ή να σκοτώσεις....

Η μολότοφ δεν είναι όπλο για να υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου ούτε και έχει καμία άλλη χρησιμοτητα... 

Για αυτό και η κατασκευή και μόνο εμπρηστικών ή εκρηκτικών μηχανισμών αποτελεί απο μονη της αδίκημα...

Εκτός αν ξέχασα σε ποια χώρα ζούμε... 

Ta περι προπαγάνδας με αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορο γιατι τα έχω δει και live... και έχω και ίδια άποψη...

@rg!

----------


## argi

@ Paravoid... 

Σκέψεις
- Λυπηθηκε τον κόσμο και είπε να μην χάσουν όλοι την εξεταστική... 
- 2 μπρός και ένα πίσω... ξέρεις όπως στο μπαρμπουτι
- Η λέξη κλειδί είναι "αναβολή"
- Έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα τώρα, χωρίς προτάσεις δεν γίνεται διάλογος... και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνει γιατί δεν υπάρχουν αντιπροτάσεις... Απλά μετα απο 3-4 μήνες θα περάσει και κανένας δεν θα καταλαβει τίποτα... ούτε και θα πει τίποτα...
- Ξύλινες ανακοινώσεις, και ξύλινα άρθρα εφημερίδων από ξύλινους δημοσιογράφους... Μπορώ να σου πω ότι το ίδιο (copy paste) το έχω διαβάσει καμια 15αριά φορές τα τελευταια 15 χρόνια... σε κάθε εκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση....

Όποιος νομίζει ότι κέρδισε απο την όλη υπόθεση μάλλον δεν έχει καταλάβει τι έχασε...

@rg!

----------


## python

Argi, η κατάληψη είναι ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ τρόπος, για να ακουστεί ο πολίτης.
Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. ΕΚΤΟΣ!!!!!!  ::  και αν ξέρεις εσυ άλλον τρόπο.  ::   ::   ::  

Πέστον τότε, και μην μου πείς να μήν ψηφίζουν, γιατι δεν παίζει αυτο που λές, θες δεν θές θα βγεί κάποιος στη κυβέρνηση, και όλοι ξέρουμε πως ΟΛΟΙ ενοώ ΟΛΟΙ αλλα λένε και άλλα κάνουνε.
και συνεργάζονται ¨οικονομικά¨ τα μικρά με τα μεγάλα κόματα.

Τα δικαιοματά σου???
ποια είναι αυτά???
να δουλεύεις σαν το σκυλί 10 ώρες?? την ημέρα???
και να παίρνεις βασικό 530€???????
με δουλεύεις????
το μονο δικαίωμα που έχεις είναι να μιλάς μονο, και τίποτα άλλο.
Τώρα αν είσαι οικονομικά εύπορος, να σκεφτείς το 40% που ζούνε στα όρια της φτώχιας.
και κοίτα δεν βάζω ούτε δημόσιους, ούτε πλούσιους, ούτε αυτοί που είναι σε normal πλαίσια (το τελευταίο δεν ισχύει, γιατι πάλλονται τα οικονομικά του καθενός).

----------


## Unreal

Πολύ μεγάλη η αντιδραστικότητα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας που με πολύ βιαστικά κριτήρια απορρίπτει οτιδήποτε *φαίνεται* να περιορίζει κάποιες ελευθερίες και δικαιώματα ενώ αν μπορούσε η κοινωνία να δει μακροπρόθεσμα θα έβλεπε ότι είναι για το καλό της. Εξαιρετικά κοντόφθαλμη η ελληνική κοινωνία, θα πρέπει να μπορεί να βλέπει πιο μακριά και να καταλαβαίνει ότι μια κοινωνία δεν μπορεί να πάει μπροστά, αν τα άτομα που την απαρτίζουν δεν πάρουν την απόφαση να προσφέρουν αρκετά περισσότερα από αυτά που λαμβάνουν ως ανταμοιβή.

Νομίζουμε ότι η αλλαγή της τροχιάς της ελληνικής κοινωνίας σε όλα τα επίπεδα (οικονομικό, πολιτκό, εκπαυδευτικό) είναι θέμα σωστών νομοσχεδίων, συζητήσεων και διαλόγου ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι να αποβάλλουμε όλοι μας την γνωστή "καταραμένη" ελληνική νοοτροπία. Είναι η νοοτροπία του χαβαλετζή και του αρπακολλατζή, είτε αυτός είναι φοιτητης, είτε καθηγητής, είτε εργαζομένος είτε εργοδότης, είτε απλός πολίτης είτε βουλευτής. Είναι η νοοτροπία του δούλεψε και πρόσφερε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο γίνεται και αντάμοιψε ή ζήτα για τον εαυτό σου όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα γίνεται. Ακόμα και να βγούν τα σωστά νομοσχέδια και με σωστές διαδικασίες διαλόγου και δημοκρατικού γίγνεσθαι, με την καταραμένη νοοτροπία που έχουμε όλοι μας ποτέ δεν πρόκειται τα νομοσχέδια να εφαρμοστούν στην πράξη με τον σωστό τρόπο και να εκπληρώσουν τον σκοπό για τον οποίο έγιναν. 

Πρέπει λοιπόν κάτι να γίνει για να απαλλαχτεί η κοινωνία απο αυτή την νοοτροπία που μετατρέπει τα πανεπιστήμια σε καφετέριες, τα εργοστάσια και τις βιοτεχνίες σε καφενεία, και την βουλή σε χώρο ανούσιας αντιπαράθεσης και επιδέξιων η αδέξιων κομματικών χειρισμών με στόχο την ελαχιστοποίηση του πολιτικού κόστους και όχι την μεγιστοποίηση του κοινωνικού συμφέροντος.

Και να κλείσω με ένα παράδειγμα που δείχνει ότι είναι θέμα σκληρής δουλειάς και προσπάθειας και όχι θέμα νομεσχεδίων ή ...συστημάτων, ας δούμε τι έκανε η εθνική στο Euro2004. Με παίκτες που δεν βγήκαν απο καμμία ιδιαίτερα οργανωμένη σχολή ποδοσφαίρου, ούτε που ήξεραν την τρομερή μπάλα βγήκαμε πρώτοι. Ήταν τα συστήματα και οι τακτικές του Ρεχάγκελ, ή το ότι ο Ρεχάγκελ εμφύσησε στους παίκτες μια θέληση και αγωνιστικότητα να προσπαθούν συνεχώς και να δίνουν και την ψυχή τους για την ομάδα 90 λεπτά και στην παράταση αν χρειαστεί??. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ο καθένας απο εμάς δίνει και την ψυχή του για αυτήν την πονεμένη χώρα? Ασφαλώς όχι, ο καθένας την πάρτη του, όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα για τον εαυτό του με την λιγότερη δυνατή προσπάθεια και προσφορά. Με αυτήν την νοοτροπία δεν θα κατακτήσουμε ποτέ το κύππελο στον τομέα της οικονομίας της παιδείας της υγείας και της πολιτικής.

----------


## papashark

> Πολύ μεγάλη η αντιδραστικότητα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας που με πολύ βιαστικά κριτήρια απορρίπτει οτιδήποτε *φαίνεται* να περιορίζει κάποιες ελευθερίες και δικαιώματα ενώ αν μπορούσε η κοινωνία να δει μακροπρόθεσμα θα έβλεπε ότι είναι για το καλό της. Εξαιρετικά κοντόφθαλμη η ελληνική κοινωνία, θα πρέπει να μπορεί να βλέπει πιο μακριά και να καταλαβαίνει ότι μια κοινωνία δεν μπορεί να πάει μπροστά, αν τα άτομα που την απαρτίζουν δεν πάρουν την απόφαση να προσφέρουν αρκετά περισσότερα από αυτά που λαμβάνουν ως ανταμοιβή.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ Unreal.


Πάντως αν το αποσύρουν το νομοσχέδιο και δεν γίνει τίποτα τελικά, οι κερδισμένοι είναι οι Ζαπατίστας....

Οι εργατο-φοιτητοπατέρες, οι εξωαριστεροί, που βολεύονται από την κρίση που οι ίδιοι δημιούργησαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό, και εμπορεύονται τα όνειρα, την ανασφάλεια, τους φόβους και τους προβληματισμούς των φοιτητών.

Όσο ποιό βαθειά είναι η κρίση στα δημόσια ιδρύματα, τόσο ποιό πολύ αναβαθμίζουν τον ρόλο τους, πίθοντας τους νέους ότι τους χρειάζονται, και ότι αυτοί θα σώσουν τα όνειρα τους.

Το τέλος θα είναι το ίδιο όπως τα τελευταία χρόνια, η μεταρύθμιση δεν θα περάσει, ο "αγώνας" θα νικήσει, οι σχολές θα βουλιάξουν ακόμα ποιό βαθειά, οι οργανώσεις και παραοργανώσεις θα μετράνε τα οφέλη της νίκης τους και παράλληλα θα δείχνουν ότι αυτοί θα σώσουν τα όνειρα σας από τις ακόμα ποιό βαλτωμένες σχολές.

Και εμείς οι 30αρηδες, 40αράδηες και βάλε, θα σας πούμε για ακόμα μια φορά, "Συγχαρητήρια, κεδρίσατε τον αγώνα, χάσατε στην ζωή σας, η εγχείρηση πέτυχε, ο ασθενής απέθανε"....



Ξυπνήστε, άλλοι είναι αυτοί που κλέβουν τα όνειρα σας....

----------


## nvak

> Και εμείς οι 30αρηδες, 40αράδηες και βάλε, θα σας πούμε για ακόμα μια φορά, "Συγχαρητήρια, κεδρίσατε τον αγώνα, χάσατε στην ζωή σας, η εγχείρηση πέτυχε, ο ασθενής απέθανε"....


++++
Βλέπεις εμείς δεν έχουμε το χρόνο και την οργάνωση να βγούμε στους δρόμους και να αρχίσουμε μερικούς στις σφαλιάρες  ::  
Απλά πληρώνουμε σαν μ@λ@ες τα φροντιστήρια και επιδοτούμε την ανεργία που κάποιοι ονομάζουν σπουδές και μεταπτυχιακά κατ' ευφημισμό.  ::

----------


## kakis

> -Οι φοιτητές κάνουν καταλήψεις στα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ....Δικαιωμα τους 
> -Οι αγρότες στους δρόμους και τις νομαρχίες... Δικαιωμα τους 
> -Οι μαθητές στα σχολεία... Δικαιωμα τους 
> -Οι αδιοριστοι του ΑΣΕΠ στα υπουργεία... Δικαιωμα τους 
> -Οι δυσαρεστημενοι με τον Καποδιστρια στις Νομαρχίες/Δημαρχεία... Δηκαιωμα τους 
> - Οι Γιατροι στα νοσοκομεια... Δικαιωμα τους 
> - Οι Νταλικιέριδες στην Εθνική... Δικαιωμα τους 
> - Οι Λεωφοριατζηδες στους δρομους της πολης... Δικαιωμα τους 
> 
> ...


Κατέβα και εσύ στον δρόμο αν σου θίγονται τα δικαιώματα.
Αν δεν υπήρχε ο θεσμός της στάσης εργασίας σήμερα θα δούλευες 40 ώρες την ημέρα, χωρίς επιδόματα. χωρίς...,χωρίς....
Αν ξέρεις καθόλου από διοίκηση, υπάρχουν κάποιες ομάδες,σωματεία εργαζομένων κλπ. που ονομαζονται ομάδες πίεσης. *Η κατάληψη, η στάση εργασίας κλπ. είναι σχεδόν οι μοναδικοί τρόποι αντίδρασης*
Τα σύμφέροντα κράτους-εργαζομένων συγκρούονται και θα πρέπει να δείχνουμε κατανόηση στους συμπολίτες μας.Τέλος εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ οτι είναι σωστά: οι μολότωφ οι βανδαλισμοί κι αυτά! Άρα τι μένει , η στάση εργασίας.

----------


## kakis

python+++++++

----------


## JS

@kakis
Μετά την εδραίωση των ανθρώπινων ωραρίων και συνθηκών εργασίας συμβαίνουν 2 πράγματα ταυτόχρονα:

1. Αυξήθηκαν κατακόρυφα οι απεργίες/καταλήψεις/αποχές
2. Άρχισαν να χαλάνε οι συνθήκες εργασίας.

Έτσι λοιπόν σου υπογράφω οτι όταν βγείς απο τον παν/μιο οι συνθήκες εργασίας θα είναι χειρότερες απο τις σημερινές  :: 
Δυστυχώς έχουμε εφαρμόσει τη λαική ιστορία "Ο Πέτρος και ο λύκος".

----------


## nvak

> ... υπάρχουν κάποιες ομάδες,σωματεία εργαζομένων κλπ. που ονομαζονται ομάδες πίεσης. *Η κατάληψη, η στάση εργασίας κλπ. είναι σχεδόν οι μοναδικοί τρόποι αντίδρασης*
> Τα σύμφέροντα κράτους-εργαζομένων συγκρούονται και θα πρέπει να δείχνουμε κατανόηση στους συμπολίτες μας...


Έτσι είναι με μερικά αλλά ...
- Δεν έχουν όλοι τα ίδια μέσα πίεσης (άλλο οι ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι , άλλο οι δημόσιοι , άλλο οι ΔΕΚΟ)
- Το κράτος είμαστε όλοι. Ουσιαστικά όταν μιά ομάδα κλείνει τον δρόμο το κάνει για να αγανακτήσω εγώ και να πώ δώστε τους αυτά που θέλουν να μας αφήσουν ήσυχους, ασχέτως αν αύριο θα τα πληρώσω εγώ.

Στην τελική την πληρώνουν πάντα οι αδύναμοι. (συνταξιούχοι , άνεργοι, ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι, μετανάστες, γυναίκες, ανειδίκευτοι)

Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα του τόπικ, τώρα θα την πληρώσουν οι φοιτητές και οι πατεράδες τους, μιάς και οι πανεπιστημιακοί αυτή την στιγμή έχουν την ισχύ να πιέσουν για τα μικροσυμφέροντά τους.  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Το να κάνεις στάση εργασίας ή απεργία είναι δικαίωμά σου.

Η κατάληψη *δημόσιων χώρων* (όχι ιδιωτικών πχ. ενός εργοστασίου), το κλείσιμο των δρόμων κτλ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ. Με κατάληψη δημόσιων χώρων, στερείτε τα δικά μου δικαιώματα!

Αν τα επιχειρήματά σας δεν μπορούν να εισακουστούν και να ευαισθητοποιήσουν τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό και καταφεύγετε σε καταλήψεις που επηρεάζουν την ελευθερία των υπολοίπων, λυπάμαι αλλά στερείστε σωστών επιχειρημάτων. Με το ζόρι να σεβαστώ το αίτημά σου κλείνοντάς μου την ηλεκτρικό για παράδειγμα δεν γίνεται. Αντιθέτως κερδίζεις τον εκνευρισμό του κοινού. Βλέπεις κανέναν να ευαισθητοποιείται και να συμπαραστέκεται όταν οι ταξιτζήδες κάνουν απεργία; Ακουσες κανέναν να λέει μπράβο στα δίκαια αιτήματα των αγροτών όταν κλείνουν τον δρόμο;

Επαναλαμβάνω. *Με κατάληψη δημόσιων χώρων, στερείτε τα δικά μου δικαιώματα!*

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> -Οι φοιτητές κάνουν καταλήψεις στα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ....Δικαιωμα τους 
> -Οι αγρότες στους δρόμους και τις νομαρχίες... Δικαιωμα τους 
> -Οι μαθητές στα σχολεία... Δικαιωμα τους 
> -Οι αδιοριστοι του ΑΣΕΠ στα υπουργεία... Δικαιωμα τους 
> -Οι δυσαρεστημενοι με τον Καποδιστρια στις Νομαρχίες/Δημαρχεία... Δηκαιωμα τους 
> - Οι Γιατροι στα νοσοκομεια... Δικαιωμα τους 
> - Οι Νταλικιέριδες στην Εθνική... Δικαιωμα τους 
> ...


Δικαιώματα είναι η απεργία και η στάση εργσαίας... Όχι η κατάληψη όχι η καταστροφή των μέσων παραγωγής...

Αλλά όπως πολύ ωραία είπαν oi papa & nvak άλλοι έδωσαν τον αγώνα για το 40ωρο. Και ξέρεις κάτι οι αγώνες εκείνοι δεν έγιναν με κλεισίματα δρόμων και καταλήψεις... έγιναν με άλλους τρόπους που μάλλον σήμερα είναι αδύνατον να γίνουν κατανοητοι...

Το τραγούδι "πάγωσε η τσιμινιέρα..." θα το έχεις ακούσει πολλές φορές... Πήγαινε μια φορά στο Λαυριο να καταλαβεις τι θα πει αγώνας και τι θα πει εκμπεταλλευση... να βαλεις και εικονες με το μυαλο σου... να καταλαβεις κανονικα...

Όταν το κάνεις αυτο δες τι αποτελεσματα είχαν παλαιοτεροι αγώνες... Οι εγώνες επι Κοντογιαννοπουλου, Αρσενη, Ευθυμιου κλπ μόνο για να θυμηθω τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές καταλήψεις... (μέρες του 91 το λένε κάποιοι...)

Κερδίζεται η μάχη , χάθηκε ο πολεμος... μηδεν εις το πηλίκο...

Και βέβαια την επόμενη φορά που θα κλεισει κάποιος στον δρόμο ΄και δεν θα μπορείς εσύ να δουλεψεις, να πας διακοπες, να πας το παιδι σου στο νοσοκομειο, να παρεις αδεια απο την μοναδα που θα υπηρετείς, την ώρα που θα βλέπεις τον κοπο μιας χρονιας να σαπιζει στο δρομο τότε μονο θα καταλαβεις πως η "ελευθερία του καθενος σταματα εκει που αρχίζει η ελευθερία του άλλου..." ή αλλιώς πόσα χρώματα έχει ο φ@σισμός...

ΥΓ. Κερνάω καφέ σε όποιον κάτω των 25 ξέρει πότε έγινε η πρώτη κατάληψη στην Εθνική οδό Αθηνών-Θεσσαλονικης... και με ποια αφορμή... (οι παλιοι μην βοηθατε)...

Για να καταλαβουν οι νεώτεροι για ποιους αγώνες αρχισαν να κλεινονται οι δρόμοι στην νεώτερη Ελλάδα και σημερα έχουμε ένα κλείσιμο κάθε 2-3 μέρες...

@rg!

----------


## JS

> Επαναλαμβάνω. *Με κατάληψη δημόσιων χώρων, στερείτε τα δικά μου δικαιώματα!*


[offtopic]
γκουχου γκουχου...
σαν τότε που αποκλείσανε την πάρνηθα αστυνομικοί (του κράτους καλέ...) και καλά για να κατεβάσουν τους σταθμούς επειδή ενοχλούσαν τα αεροπλάνα ;  ::   ::   :: 
[/offtopic] 

Ας βάλουμε ένα τέλος κάποτε στις ανούσιες καταλήψεις συμφωνώ, ή στην ανάγκη ας κάνετε κατάληψη την είσοδο της βουλής, το σπίτι του προθυπουργού,...  ::  
ΑΠΟΧΗ ναι, κατάλληψη όχι...πλην σοβαρών λόγων (το έχουμε παραμαμίσει πια...)

----------


## nuke

> ΥΓ. Κερνάω καφέ σε όποιον κάτω των 25 ξέρει πότε έγινε η πρώτη κατάληψη στην Εθνική οδό Αθηνών-Θεσσαλονικης... και με ποια αφορμή... (οι παλιοι μην βοηθατε)...
> 
> @rg!



οι απαντήσεις παρακαλώ να δωθούν με pm  ::   ::   ::  




ps.i'm just kidding..  ::   ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Κερνάω καφέ σε όποιον κάτω των 25 ξέρει πότε έγινε η πρώτη κατάληψη στην Εθνική οδό Αθηνών-Θεσσαλονικης... και με ποια αφορμή... (οι παλιοι μην βοηθατε)...
> 
> @rg!
> 
> 
> οι απαντήσεις παρακαλώ να δωθούν με pm    
> ps.i'm just kidding..


Επειδή μόνο ένας θα κερδίσει καφέ για δύο άτομα με κουκουράκι... οχι Pm μόνο ανοιχτά...  ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## python

To 1655 την πορεία για την Ειρήνη.

Ακολούθησε, το 1982 για τους αγρότες.

Αυτες δεν ήτανε?

ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ....
\
Ε ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΘΙΓΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ????
ΠΕΙΤΕ ΑΛΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ!!!!!!!

κατακρίνεται, φωνάζετε , ουρλιάζετε!!!! και λύσεις ???? 0!!!!
ε λοιπόν ήτε το θέλουν ήτε όχι!! κάποιοι πρέπει να καταλάβουνε πως η κατάληψη είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος να ακουστεί ο πιλίτης.

----------


## Thanosch

> ... ο πιλίτης.


  ::

----------


## python

PAPASHARK!! 
έχεις δίκιο τελικά, γιατι όντως αναγνωρίζεται απο παντού.
και ίσως να αναγνωρίζονται περισσότερο στο εξωτερικό απο κάποια άλλες δημόσιες σχολές.
ΑΛΛΑ....
λευτα???
το ποιο ακριβό κολέγιο ειναι. μόνο πλουσιόπαιδα πάνε.

----------


## python

python έγραψε: 
... ο πιλίτης. 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Thanosch

> ....λευτα???


  ::

----------


## argi

Μπαααα... εγω άλλη θυμάμαι... (΄ποιοι αγρότες κλείσαν την εθνικη το '82??? μην ακούω ανακρίβειες για πορείες... μιλάμε για αποκλεισμο της Εθνικής για πανω απο 24 ώρες...) 

Βρε δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι αυτοί που έκαναν τους αγώνες κατά κυριο λόγο δουλευαν... και κάναν και αγώνες... Δεν είχαν κάνει δουλειά τους, τους αγώνες... 

*Αγώνες χωρίς βρωμικη και ιδρωμενη φανέλα δεν γίνεται...* 

Και όποιος έχει δουλεψει καταλαβαίνει πολύ καλύτερα ποιοι είναι σοβαροί λόγοι γι αγώνες και ποιοι είναι του καφενείου και του γηπεδου...

@rg!

----------


## SpIdr

και οπως ειπε ο Αλογοσκούφης τα ελλειματα και η ανεργια θα μειωθουν θα βρουμε λεφτα κλπ αλλα στο τελος ο κοσμος θα κοιταει το δρομο απο το παραθυρο... μεχρι... και την αναπνοη θα πληρωνουμε απο οτι φενεται η νδ σε 4 χρονια θα στισει το τελειο κρατος και φυσικα θα στισει και μας στα 4  ::  λετε τα λεφτα που βρηκαν να ειναι των φοιτητων ????  ::

----------


## papashark

> PAPASHARK!! 
> έχεις δίκιο τελικά, γιατι όντως αναγνωρίζεται απο παντού.
> και ίσως να αναγνωρίζονται περισσότερο στο εξωτερικό απο κάποια άλλες δημόσιες σχολές.
> ΑΛΛΑ....
> λευτα???
> το ποιο ακριβό κολέγιο ειναι. μόνο πλουσιόπαιδα πάνε.


Εδώ είναι το τραγικό της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας.

Είναι φθηνότερο από το να είσαι από επαρχία και να μπεις Αθήνα ή από Αθήνα και να μπεις επαρχία, αν δεν έχει δικαίωμα/πρόσβαση σε εστία.

Το κόστος είναι 450€ ανά μάθημα και έχεις 42 μαθήματα για το πτυχίο, έρχετε περί τα 4.5-5Κ τον χρόνο.

Αμα πας επαρχία, θέλεις 2.5-4Κ σχεδον τον χρόνο για ενοίκιο (2.5 άμα έχεις συγκάτοικο, 4 και βάλε άμα μένεις μονος) μαζί με ρεύμα κλπ. Βάλε και το φαγητό, και ξαφνικά θα δεις ότι αν δεν μένεις σε εστία, το ακριβό είναι φθηνότερο από το τσάμπα.

Άμα σκεφτείς ότι η φοίτηση διαρκεί και 6 χρόνια και βάλε στα ΑΕΙ, γιατί να λίγο το ρέμπελο, να καμιά χαμένη εξεταστική, να κάτι βλαμένοι καθηγητές που σε κόβουν γιατί έτσι γουστάρων, να και που ήσουν ερωτευμένος και τα έγραψες στον κόκορα, το άθροισμα του 4Κ*6χ=24Κ > 5Κ*4χ=20....

Υπ΄όψιν ότι μπορείς να πάρεις υποτροφία, ανάλογα με τα οικονομικά σου και τους βαθμούς σου (μια εποχή είχα πάνω από 3.4 σαν να λέμε 9.5 στα 10, και όσο παράμεινα εκεί για 2 χρόνια, είχα έκπτωση στα μαθήματα). Μπορείς να δουλέψεις ως βοηθός και να έχεις πάλι έκπτωση, το κλασσικό αμερικάνικο σύστημα...

Και δεν συζητάμε για να πας εξωτερικό, εκεί τα νούμερα ξεφεύγουν και πέρνουν άλλο ένα μηδενικό από πίσω...


Μπορεί να είναι ακριβότερο σε σχέση με άλλα ιδιωτικά στην Ελλάδα, αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι στην ελεύθερη αγορά, ότι πληρώνεις πέρνεις.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΝΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΜΕ ΛΕΥΤΑ, ΟΥΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΙΑ


και μπαμπά και λεφτά έχουν και στην πλειοψηφεία τους είναι βολεμένοι και γι' αυτό είναι όλα στα @@ τους.


Όσο για τις καταλήψεις ΝΑΙ είναι άχαρο μέτρο αλλά αν δεν γίνονταν καταλήψεις θα μιλάγατε ακόμα για τη eurovision, το αεροπλάνο που συγγρούστηκε και τον Alex. Μια κατάληψη δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι καταπατάς το άσυλο κάποιου άλλου, κατάληψη σημαίνει ότι ελέγχουμε το κτήριο και διαμορφώνουμε το τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα (οργανώνουμε εκδηλώσεις, κινητοποιήσεις κλπ), όχι ότι δεν αφήνουε κανέναν να μπει. Εμείς εδωπέρα αφήναμε κανονικά τους καθηγητές να μπαίνουν στα γραφεία τους για να κάνουμε και διάλλογο μαζί τους και να τους ενημερώσουμε κλπ, μέχρι που οι "αγωνιστές" κι "επαναστάτες" ψήφισαν να μην το αφήνουμε ούτε αυτό για να βγάλουν το κόμπλεξ τους απέναντι στους "κακούς" καθηγητές (με αποτέλεσμα να την πληρώνουν τελικά οι καλοί καθηγητές γιατί οι "κακοί" άλλο που δεν ήθελαν). Η ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣΚΟΠΟΣ, ΜΕΣΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ κι αν δεν αξιοποιηθεί σωστά και καταντήσει αυτοσκοπός απ' τους κομπλεξικούς τη χάσαμε τη μπάλα...

Υ.Γ. Οι καθηγητές πήραν απόφαση ότι στηρίζουν τις προτάσεις μας, τάχθηκαν κατά της αναθεώρησης του άρθρου 16 και απαίτησαν η ψήφιση του νομοσχεδίου να αναβληθεί μέχρι να μεσολαβίσει σοβαρός διάλλογος και σε καμία περίπτωση να μην ψηφιστεί μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Οι "επαναστάτες" βέβαια ακόμα τους κλείνουν την πόρτα.

----------


## papashark

To μυαλό σας είναι κολημένο στο άσυλο.....


Μάθημα τους αφήνετε να κάνουν ?

Να δώσουν εξετάσεις ?



Μάλλον όχι, οπότε απλά καταπατήτε τα δικαιώματα τους...


Η εφεύρεση των καταλήψεων είναι μια ιστορία που έχει στοιχήσει στην κοινωνία και στους εαυτούς μας πολύ περισσότερο από όσο υποτίθεται ότι έχουν κερδίσει οι καταληψίες...

----------


## argi

> Μια κατάληψη δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι καταπατάς το άσυλο κάποιου άλλου, κατάληψη σημαίνει ότι ελέγχουμε το κτήριο και διαμορφώνουμε το τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα (οργανώνουμε εκδηλώσεις, κινητοποιήσεις κλπ), όχι ότι δεν αφήνουε κανέναν να μπει. Εμείς εδωπέρα αφήναμε κανονικά τους καθηγητές να μπαίνουν στα γραφεία τους για να κάνουμε και διάλλογο μαζί τους και να τους ενημερώσουμε κλπ, μέχρι που οι "αγωνιστές" κι "επαναστάτες" ψήφισαν να μην το αφήνουμε ούτε αυτό για να βγάλουν το κόμπλεξ τους απέναντι στους "κακούς" καθηγητές


Παρεπιπτοντως στην σχολή έχουν καταληφθεί ακόμα η επιτροπή ερευνών... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι χάσαμε deadlines για υποβολή προτάσεων, κόσμος δεν πληρώνεται, και βέβαια ούτε και οι προμηθευτες που θα περιμένουν άλλο ένα μήνα... Άτομα απο την ομάδα μου δεν μπορούν να πάνε σε συνέδρια, δεν μπορούμε να υποβαλλουμε εργασίες κλπ κλπ...

Να σημειώσω ότι στα 7 χρόνια μόνο άλλη μια φορά έχει γίνει και εκεί κατάληψη... και αυτή για 1-2 μέρες όχι για 15... 

Συγχαρητήρια σε αυτούς που αποφάσισαν οχι μονο να κλείσουν την σχολή αλλά να κλείσουν και πόρτες για του χρόνου.... και να αφήσουν και πολύ κόσμο απλήρωτο... ας βάλει το φτωχό μυαλό σας ότι τέτοιες αποφασεις επηρεάζουν πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο απο απλα τα μαθήματα και ουσιαστικά κάνουν κακό στους ίδιους... Αλλά είπαμε... αγώνες... χωρίς στρατηγική, χωρίς σχέδιο, χωρίς θέσεις... Μονο άρνηση, καταστροφή, μηδενισμός, στασιμότητα... 

@rg!

----------


## Thanosch

> Συγχαρητήρια σε αυτούς που αποφάσισαν οχι μονο να κλείσουν την σχολή αλλά να κλείσουν και πόρτες για του χρόνου.... και να αφήσουν και πολύ κόσμο απλήρωτο... ας βάλει το φτωχό μυαλό σας ότι τέτοιες αποφασεις επηρεάζουν πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο απο απλα τα μαθήματα και ουσιαστικά κάνουν κακό στους ίδιους... Αλλά είπαμε... αγώνες... χωρίς στρατηγική, χωρίς σχέδιο, χωρίς θέσεις... Μονο άρνηση, καταστροφή, μηδενισμός, στασιμότητα... 
> 
> @rg!


Ας περάσει τότε ο νόμος και να γ... τους φοιτητές ... ας πάρουμε και τον νόμο της Γαλλίας και να απολύουν κόσμο ... όποτε θέλουν κι αν θέλουν.

Αν τα αθροίσουμε θα έχουμε πτυχιούχους ανθρώπους με δικές τους επιχειρήσεις ... ναι καλύτερα να μην πληρωθούν 2-3 βησματιες (1/3 δεν είναι) για 1-3 μήνες παρά να καταστραφεί το μέλλον χιλιάδων φοιτητών

----------


## argi

Αυτά που λές είναι καραγκιοζιλίκια που κανένας δεν μπορεί να πιστεψει... γιατί το κλείσμο της επιτροπής ερευνών δεν άλλαζε καθόλου τον "αγώνα"... και ουτε φυσικά επηρεαζει κανένα παραπάνω παρα μόνο αυτούς που κάνουν ερευνα... 

Αλλά αυτό που είναι μια καταληψη ακόμα για σένα, είναι χρόνια καταστροφή για άλλους... Γιατί το κάνανε? γιατί απλά μπορούσαν... Χωρίς να έχει κανενα απολύτως νόημα... 

Όλα ίδια... όλα μηδέν... όλα κάτω στο όνομα του αγώνα... τότε μην ξεχάσετε τελειώνοντας τις καταλήψεις να βάλετε φωτία να τα κάψετε τελειώς γιατί μονο τότε φαίνεται υπάρχει περίπτωση να σας φωτίσει η σχολή...  ::  

Thanosch γύρνα πίσω στον καθοδηγητή σου για να σου εξηγήσει τι σχέση είχε ο νομος στη Γαλλία με αυτά που γινονται εδώ, και όταν πας πίσω στη σχολή σου πήγαινε να ρωτήσειw να μάθεις τι ρόλο παίζει η επιτροπή ερευνών και πόσο μεγάλη ζημια μπορέί να είναι να χάσεις ένα deadline... τότε ίσως καταλάβεις ότι άλλο η αποχή, άλλο η καταληψη και άλλο ο εκμηδενισμός και πάγωμα των πάντων... 

Δεν μπορεί οι αγώνες να προκαλούν πολύ μεγαλύτερες ζημιές απο τα οφέλη που προσδοκείς απο αυτούς...

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> Ας περάσει τότε ο νόμος και να γ... τους φοιτητές ... ας πάρουμε και τον νόμο της Γαλλίας και να απολύουν κόσμο ... όποτε θέλουν κι αν θέλουν.
> 
> Αν τα αθροίσουμε θα έχουμε πτυχιούχους ανθρώπους με δικές τους επιχειρήσεις ... ναι καλύτερα να μην πληρωθούν 2-3 βησματιες (1/3 δεν είναι) για 1-3 μήνες παρά να καταστραφεί το μέλλον χιλιάδων φοιτητών


Εγώ ακόμα μια φορά βλέπω :

Άρνηση, μίσος, ζήλια, κακία....


Και τώρα Thanosch απολύεις κόσμο όποτε θες, πληρώνεις την αποζημείωση του και όλα μέλι γάλα.

Απλά το αντίκτυπο είναι ότι προτιμάς να μην προσλάβεις ή να τον πάρεις χωρίς ένσημα, ώστε να μπορείς να τον διώξεις ποιό εύκολα, καθότι όλα τα νομίσματα έχουν 2 πλευρές....

----------


## nvak

H κατάληψη των σχολών είναι μία εφεύρεση, για να μπορούν να αμείβονται οι καθηγητές όταν αγωνίζονται για τα δίκαιά τους  ::

----------


## Oops

Διαβαζα....διαβαζα....διαβαζα αυτο το thread, ε στο τελος δεν κρατηθηκα!

Ρε papashark, σιγα το Harvard που ειναι το Deree. 

Για να ξερεις με ποιον μιλας σου λεω οτι εχω τελειωσει και εγω το Deree( Economics) και αυτο το εκανα γιατι ηθελα ενα πτυχιο σε ενα ποιο εμπορικο αντικειμενο απο αυτο στο οποιο ειχα περασει με τις πανελληνιες(Φυσικο) . Οποτε τα εκανα παραλληλα και το μετανιωσα πικρα στο τελος αλλα ηταν πλεον αργα. Τσαμπα λεφτα για μηδεν γνωση, μονο ενα κ@@@@χαρτο!

Για να παρουσιαζεις το deree οτι ειναι τοσο καλο τοτε πρεπει ενα απο τα επομενα να ισχυει

1) Εισαι γιος του deen
2)Δεν εχεις ιδεα πως ειναι ενα σοβαρο πανεπιστημιο
3)Πηγες σε αλλο deree απο εμενα.

Το μονο που κανει το συγκεκριμενο κολλεγιο ειναι να σε μαθει αγγλικα ,και τιποτα αλλο....Τα 3/4 των ατομων που τελειωνουν δεν ξερουν καλα καλα να 
σου πουν τι ειναι η παραγωγος....και εσυ μου λες για ιδρυμα αξιωσεων! Λες για τους καθηγητες στα δημοσια πανεπιστημια ( και σε ενα μεγαλο βαθμο θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου) αλλα πες μου...οι καθηγητες του deree τι δημοσιευσεις εχουν και σε ποια journals?Απο που ειναι τα PhD τους (οσοι απο αυτους εχουν!)

Μαγαζακι της πρεσβειας ειναι papashark, παρ'το χαμπαρι. Και αυτα περι ευκολοτερης προσβασης σε μεταπτυχιακα του εξωτερικου για τους αποφοιτους του κολλεγιου σε σχεση με τους αποφοιτους των ΑΕΙ ειναι μονο μεσα στο μυαλο σου.

----------


## argi

@Oops... 

Τελικά δεν κατάλαβα... φοιτησες και σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο ή μόνο στο deree? Αν φοιτησες και στα δύο θα μπορόύσες να κάνεις μια ειλικρινή συγκριση ανάμεσα στα 2 ? ποια τα πλεονεκτηματα του ενος και ποια του άλλου...? ποια τα μειονεκτηματα... ? 

Σε ποια σχολή είχες περασει? αθηνα???

@rg!

----------


## Redlance

Σύμφωνοι ότι οι καταλήψεις γίνονται αντικείμενο εκμετάλλευσης από ορισμένους. Αλλά άλλο τόσο θα γίνουμε αντικείμενο εκμετάλλευσης από το ίδιο το κράτος. Τι πάει να πει ότι θα πληρώσεις τις σπουδές σου? Όσοι δεν έχουν χρήματα για τον Χ, Υ λόγο, το χάσανε το τρένο? Αναφέρθηκαν περιπτώσεις στις οποίες η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, αν όχι όλοι ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν με πλήρη απασχόληση. Οπότε δεν είναι υποκρισία αυτή? Δήθεν δωρεάν υποτροφίες και δήθεν ελαφρύνσεις. Για ποιούς? Άμα είχες πλήρη απασχόληση θα είχες χρόνο για τίποτε άλλο? Για να σπουδάσεις ας πούμε παρακολουθώντας υποχρεωτικά ΟΛΑ τα μαθήματα και να είσαι "έτοιμοπόλεμος γνώστης" ΟΛΩΝ των μαθημάτων του εξαμήνου ανά πάσα στιγμή? Γιατί αν τα αφήσεις έστω και λίγο λόγω υποχρεώσεων (πλήρη απασχόληση είπαμε) σε αφήνουν κι αυτά... Και μάλιστα ξέρωντας ότι αν περάσεις το επιτρεπτό χρονικό όριο... τότε "γεια χαρά". Λάβετε υπόψη σας ότι εκτός από μαθήματα και δουλειά ένας ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ έχει κι άλλες ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ανάγκες. ΝΑΙ, και να βγει να χαρεί με τους φίλους του και τις φιλεναδίτσες του, να βλέπει τους δικούς του, να ασχολείται και λίγο με άλλες δραστηριότητες (εγώ ρε παιδιά γουστάρω τον αθλητισμό.... τι θα μου πείτε να διαλέξω? ή αθλητής στουρνάρι... ή μαθηταράς χοντρομπαλλάς? εσείς πείτε μου) και στο κάτω κάτω βρε αδερφέ να ξεκουράζεται και λίγο... ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ 8 ώρες δουλειά, 8 ώρες ψυχαγωγία, 8 ώρες ξεκούραση? ΟΕΟ?
Τώρα ας πάμε στο θέμα των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Κάποιοι πιστεύουν στο "ιδανικό" πρώτυπό τους. ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ. Ποιος όμως είπε ότι θα είναι ιδανικά με ασαφή προσδιορισμό ελέγχων και εν γνώση μας ότι ζούμε σε μια χώρα χάος-διαπλοκής? Εδώ στα κρατικά και έχουμε πρόβλημα... Πώς μπορείς και παραβλέπεις τον κίνδυνο της ΕΛΕΓΧΟΜΕΝΗΣ γνώσης? Φανταστείτε να ελέγχει κάποιος ΜΕΓΑΛΟΚΑΡΧΑΡΙΑΣ τη γνώση... να την έχει ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ, τι αυθαιρεσίες μπορεί να κάνει αυτός και οι συνεργάτες του?....
" ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑΣ " (θα μου πει κάποιος)
ΤΙ? Η διαφθορά υπάρχει σε κάθε πτυχή της καθημερινότητας μας.... αλλά δεν δίνουμε ΠΛΕΟΝ σημασία γιατί το έχουμε απλώς συνηθίσει. Για να μη φανώ υπερβολικός δε λέω ότι ντε και καλά τα ιδιωτικά θα φέρουν ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ την καταστροφή. Είναι όμως όχι απλά ένα ΡΙΣΚΟ, αλλά ένας ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ... Κάποιος είπε: "θα ήθελες να σε χειρουργήσει ένας virtual γιατρός?" ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΧΙ... 
ΟΛΟΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΕ ΑΛΛΟ. Αλλά αντί να δημιουργήσουμε ιδανικά ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια, ποιος ο λόγος να μην αναβαθμίσουμε τα σημερινά, κάνοντας τις ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΕΣ αλλάγες έτσι ώστε να εξυγιανθούν και να προσφέρουν πραγματικά σε μας ολοκληρωμένες γνώσεις αλλά και εξειδικευμένες για το επάγγελμά που θα ακολουθήσουμε? Προσθέτω ότι παράλληλα πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί ΟΛΗ η διαδικασία της εκπαίδευσης των ατόμων από τη σχολική κιόλας ηλικία. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΡΟΜΠΟΤ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΕΙΘΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΞΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ. Ο ρόλος της εκπαίδευσης , ή μάλλον της ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑΣ είναι για να παράγει υγιείς πολίτες. Τόσο πια έχουμε ξεχάσει την ιστορία μας? ΜΟΝΟ οι ξένοι δηλαδή είναι ξύπνιοι που υιοθετούν τον "ΑΡΧΑΙΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ"? Αλλά εμείς που τον απαξιούμε ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ανώτεροι, δεν χρειαζόμαστε τέτοια πράγματα... Άλλωστε είμαστε οι απόγονοί τους... Τι θα γίνουμε συντηρητικοί ή παλιομοδίτες? Είμαστε νέοι και προοδευτικοί!... Και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν το έχετε πει ποτέ! Γιατί μέχρι κι εγώ που το κατακρίνω το έχω πει.
Το χρέος όλων μας είναι να βελτιώνουμε την κοινωνία στην οποία ζούμε για το καλό μας και το καλό των παιδιών μας. Δε φτάνει όμως να προσφέρω εγώ κι εσύ (δηλαδή κάποιοι μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα)... ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ. ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΩ? ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ? Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ. ΟΣΟΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΟΧΕΙΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ-ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ. Το νέο νομοσχέδιο κατα τη γνώμη μου θα εξυπηρετήσει... αλλά μόνο τους ΛΙΓΟΥΣ(αν περάσει). Όπως και να 'χει, τα πράγματα σήμερα δεν είναι καλά, αλλά να ξέρετε ΟΤΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ... ΠΙΣΤΕΨΤΕ ΜΕ. Ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα θέλει καταρχάς ηρεμία, ώριμη σκέψη και διάλογο. Όχι, πάμε να αλλάξουμε κάτι επειδή έτσι υποσχεθήκαμε προεκλογικά και κάνουμε ό,τι να 'ναι. (προεκλογικά υποσχέθηκαν αλλαγές που θα σώσουν τη χώρα στο θέμα της οικονομίας κλπ...) ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΕΟ? Το να θέσεις τις βάσεις για μια ΣΩΣΤΗ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ προϋποθέτει πολλά χρηματικά κονδύλια (είμαστε οι μόνοι στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση που υποχρηματοδοτούμε την Παιδεία), αλλά πάλι ο έλληνας φορολογούμενος θα την πληρώσει τη νύφη. Οι ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΑΝΟΙ να παίρνουν αυξήσεις... Οι 300 βουλευτές ας πούμε που έχουν μάθει και τα ξύνουν καλά-παίρνουν άυξηση για το ξύσιμο? Το άλλο που αυτοί που δεν εκλέχθηκαν βουλευτές πήραν μεγάλα χρηματικά ποσά για αποζημίωση? Πέρασε νομοσχέδιο παρακαλώ... στο ντούκου... ΑΠΟΖΗΜΙΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ? Αφού θα συνέχιζαν κανονικά την δουλεία που είχαν... Η κυβέρνηση προεκλογικά υποσχέθηκε ότι θα πατάξει τη διαφθορά και μόλις βγήκε, ο ίδιος ο Πρωθυπουργός είπε ότι θα πατάξουν τους 10 "νταβατζήδες" που βέβαια δεν κατονόμασε... Τους πάταξε τελικά? Μήπως τώρα περνάει καλά με αυτούς? Μήπως και αυτός και η κυβέρνησή του συμβιβάστηκαν με τη διαπλοκή και βολεύτηκαν? Αλλά όχι βέβαια, ούτε κατα διάνοια... Άλλωστε δε θα μας έλεγαν ποτέ ψέμματα.... Όχι πως οι κυβερνήσεις των τελευταίων ετών ήταν καλύτερες... αλλά λέμε τώρα... ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ @@@ ΕΙΝΑΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΙΒΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ....? Αλλά λέμε έλα μωρέ τώρα... εγώ θα αλλάξω τον κόσμο? Αλλά άν αλλάξει τελικά, αν κάποιοι προσπαθήσουν για το καλύτερο και με αίμα και ιδρώτα το πετύχουν, τότε ΝΑΙ θέλουμε να απολαύσουμε κι εμείς αυτό τον κόσμο. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΚΙ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΤΕΣ. Δε λέω ότι όλοι οι αγώνες πάλι είναι υγιείς κι έχουν βάση αλλά μην τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι. Κάποιοι αγώνες είχαν υγιείς σκοπούς και σωστή οργάνωση και πέτυχαν. Και δε γίνεται μόνο από τον καναπέ σου φιλοσοφώντας να αλλάξεις τον κόσμο... ( αν και το 'χω κάνει κι αυτό  ::  ) Πρέπει να κουνηθείς και λίγο από τη θέση σου για να τρίξουν και κάποιες καρέκλες που κάποιοι τις θεωρούν ακλόνητες (είτε είναι καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, είτε πολιτικοί κλπ). Αυτά τα λίγα...  ::

----------


## yorgos

Ο καθένας με τον πόνο του, και οι φοιτητές με τον δικό τους!

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν και πολλά όπλα και όπως λέει το ρητό, «για να φτιάξεις ομελέτα πρέπει να σπάσεις μερικά αυγά.

Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι είμαι κατά των καταστροφών και των βίαιων πράξεων.

Αν όμως οι φοιτητές δεν έκαναν καταλήψεις και δεν έκαναν πορείες, ποιος θα τους έπαιρνε στα σοβαρά.

Και μην ξεχνάτε ότι όπως όλα τα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού δεν είναι ίδια, έτσι και οι φοιτητές δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι.

Και κάτι άλλο που εσείς οι μεγάλοι παραβλέπετε συχνά: «Τα νιάτα είναι μια φορά» Κύριοι!

Ο νέος πρέπει να έχει το ελεύθερο να ερωτευτεί, να πάει στο πάρτι του, να πιει τις μπύρες του, να κρίνει και να κατακρίνει. Έχει δικαίωμα στην δωρεάν παιδία με την ίδια λογική που οι πολιτεία τον υποχρεώνει να την υπηρετεί στο στρατό αφιλοκερδώς. Με την ίδια λογική που οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είναι μόνιμη με επιδόματα-εφάπαξ-συντάξεις-ένσημα. Την ίδια στιγμή που ο ιδιωτικός παλεύει για επιβίωση.
Εννοείτε ότι ο φοιτητής έχει και υποχρεώσεις και αυτές είναι τα μαθήματά του και η συντομότερη παραγωγική του ένταξη στην κοινωνία.

Ζητάνε όμως να ελέγχεται ο φοιτητής την ίδια ώρα που ο μόνιμος καθηγητής κάνει ότι του γουστάρει. Πάει για μάθημα όποτε του κάνει κέφι, βάζει βαθμούς με την μέθοδο του α-μπε μπα μπλομ, είναι ανίκανος να μεταδώσει τις γνώσεις του, Όταν στο εργαστήριο κάθετε στο γραφείο του και σερφάρει στο διαδίκτυο ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι και βάζει τους βοηθούς του να κάνουν το μάθημα που κι αυτή με την σειρά τους έχουν να πληρωθούν 12 μήνες και βάλε. 
Όταν ο πρύτανης και κλίκα του διορίζουν τα παιδιά τους με το έτσι θέλω(πραγματικό γεγονός)

Όταν η Γραμματεία είναι ανοιχτή μόνο 6 ώρες την εβδομάδα για τους φοιτητές (αν είναι δυνατών) και θέλει 10 μέρες για να διεκπεραιώσει την αίτησή σου. Όταν ο σέρβερ της γραμματείας που κρατάει τους βαθμούς σου είναι 300 μέρες το χρόνο εκτός πρίζας γιατί λέει του αλλάξανε θέση (κάθε χρόνο). Όταν το πρόγραμμα τις εξεταστικής δημοσιεύετε 24 ώρες πριν την εξεταστική αλλά η ΔΑΠ και η ΠΑΣΠ το έχουν από τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ενώ στο εξωτερικό την ίδια ώρα που γράφεσαι στο εξάμηνο ξέρεις και πότε θα έχει τελειώσει για να μπορείς να κανονίσεις την θερινή σου εργασία ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι. 


Και χίλια δύο άλλα στραβά που συμβαίνουν κάθε μέρα.

Βελτιώστε την παιδία, μορφώστε τον λαό, συσπειρώστε το έθνος, πολεμήστε την αναξιοκρατία, και να δείτε που όλα θα διορθωθούν.


Τάδε Έφη,
Γιώργος…..φοιτητής

----------


## Oops

Φιλε argi, 

ναι σπουδασα και στα δυο.....φυσικο αθηνας και deree.

To deree ειναι ενας παραδεισος σε οτι εχει να κανει με υλικο τεχνικη υποδομη.Και για να προλαβω καποιες αντιδρασεις αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα δυο παραγοντων

1) Στο κολλεγιο ο μαθητης δεν μπορει να καταστρεψει τιποτα γιατι θα παρει ποδι
2) Αλλα μην ξεχναμε επισης οτι μερος των λεφτων που βγαζει τοκολλεγιο τα επενδυει σε εγκαταστασεις μονο αφου δεν κανει καθολου ερευνα.

Σε επιπεδο γνωσεων το κολλεγιο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα ΑΕΙ εσωτερικου η εξωτερικου.Ειναι απλα ενα ιεκ πολυτελειας που σε εκπαιδευει για να γινεις ενα ς καλος υπαλληλος αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση για να γινεις ενας καλος επιστημονας. 

Τα κακα των πανεπιστημιων τα ξερουμε ολοι....Αλλα πιστευω οτι το προβλημα βρισκεται ποιο βαθυα απο εκει που συζηταμε....στις πανελληνιες. Ποσοι ειναι αυτοι που λογω πανελληνιων αναγκαστηκαν να σπουδαζουν κατι το οποιο σιχαινονται?Πως θα ζητησεις απο αυτους να αγαπησουν και να σεβαστουν το πανεπιστημιο οταν αυτο δεν τους προσφερει τιποτα. Καποτε γνωριζες οτι αν μπεις στο πανεπιστημιο μετα θα εβρισκες τουλαχιστον μια δουλεια...Τωρα ουτε δουλεια βρισκεις ουτε σπουδαζεις κατι που σου αρεσει..... Και αυτη ειναι η πλειοψηφια αυτων στα πανεπιστημια

----------


## yorgos

redlance++++++++

----------


## argi

Oops.. 

Εμένα μου άρεσε που δεν υπήρχε χύμα κατάσταση στις παρακολουθήσεις, που έδινες και midterms, που έκανες και εργασίες και δεν πέρναγες το μάθημα μονο με εξετάσεις, που είχε μια βιβλιοθήκη όσο είναι όλο το δικό μου πανεπιστήμιο... (ΟΠΑ)

Έχοντας μπει στην βιβλιοθήκη του deree ντράπηκα για την δικιά μας... Βλέποντας την οργάνωση αναφορικα΄με γραμματείες και διοικηση κοντεψα να βάλω τα κλάμματα... (σε σχέση με αυτό που είπε καποιος ότι στις διαφορες σχολη η γραμματεια είναι ανοιχτή 5 ωρες την εβδομάδα και για να παρεις μια αναλύτική πρεπει να περιμενεις 15 μέρες...)

και βέβαια ναι... αν καταστρεψεις ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πάρεις ποδι... ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟ...??? (μάλλον όχι γιατί δεν απαντα...)

Και βεβαια δεν κάνει ερευνα το deree, αλλά θες να σου πω πως γινεται ερευνα στα ελληνικα πανεπιστημια ή πόσο σχέση έχει η έρευνα με τις προπτυχιακές σπουδές... Πρακτικά καμια... Και τα κονδύλια που δίνονται για έρευνα δεν εχουν καμια σχέση με τον τακτικό προυπολογισμό των πανεπιστημίων... Ευτυχώς που μέχρι κάποια στιγμή υπήρχε και η ΕΕ... Αλλιώς εφαρμοσμένη βιομηχανική έρευνα μηδεν... Και βεβαια καμια σχεση με τον κοσμο των επιχειρήσεων για να παιρνουμε πρακτική εμπειρία... (εκτός ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων...). Και αν πεις και για τις ημέρες καριέρας... Πες μου τι γραφειο σταδιοδρομίας είχε το deree και τι το Φυσικό Αθήνας...

Άσε που πως να κάνεις έρευνα όταν για να πάρεις ένα εξοπλισμό πρέπει να περάσεις απο την απιστευτη γραφειοκρατεία που κανεις 2+ χρόνια για ν απάρεις ένα PC... Aν διαβασεις προηγουμενα post θα δεις πολλα facts...

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Αν όμως οι φοιτητές δεν έκαναν καταλήψεις και δεν έκαναν πορείες, ποιος θα τους έπαιρνε στα σοβαρά.


Ενώ τώρα που κάνουν για ψύλλου πήδημα νομίζεις τους παίρνουν σοβαρά???

Ήδη οι καταλήψεις έχουν τέτοια επίδραση στην κοινωνία όσο οι συναγερμοί των αυτοκινητων που χτυπάνε την νύχτα... Κανένας δεν τους παιρνει σοβαρά πια γιατί απο ύστατο μέτρο αντίδρασης έγιναν καθημερινή καραμέλα...

Ας γίνονταν αποχές σε κάθε σχολή με ειδικά αιτήματα κάθε σχολής και πραγματικός διάλογος για πραγματικά προβλήματα... Ας υπήρχαν εκπροσωποι που να παίρναν και σωστές αποφάσεις και όχι εκπροσωποι φερέφωνα που αν πάρουν μια απόφαση εκτός "γραμμής" την άλλη μέρα θα τους λυνστάρουν στο προάυλιο και θα τους κοπουν τα προνομια...

Πιο θεμιτό θα εβρισκα αποχη (οχι καταληψη) για να υπάρχουν 
-καλύτερες βιβλιοθηκες, 
-περισσότερες ώρες στις γραμματειες,
-περισσότερα και καλυτερα εργαστήρια, 
-αποτροπη των καταστροφων και θωράκιση απο εξωπανεπιστημιακούς
-αποτροπη των βανδαλισμών
- περιορισμός της αφισορύπανσης
- εγκαιρος προγραμματισμός των εξετασεων
- περισσότερες αιθουσες διδασκαλειας
- καλύτερη υποστηριξη απο τους καθηγητες
- καλυτερη υποστηριξη καριέρας...

Πρώτα αυτά και μετά τα περι ιδιωτικών και οι Ζαπατίστας...

@Rg!

----------


## Oops

Φιλε Argi,

ολα αυτα που λες ισχυουν, δηλαδη εχει εγκαταστασεις και οργανωση, σαν ολα τα μαγαζια που θελουν να προσελκησουν κοσμο. Και μην φανταστεις οτι και σε αυτους του τομεις ολα λειτουργουν τελεια.Για παραδειγμα ενω δινεις τοσα λεφτα πολλες φορες τα μαθηματα κλεινουν και δεν μπορεις να συνεχισεις γιατι πολλα μαθηματα ειναι αλυσιδα( οπως και με το ΑΕΙ απλως εκει πληρωνεις τα μαλλια της κεφαλης σου).

Παρολο που ολα αυτα που προανεφερες λειτουργουν σε πολυ καλο βαθμο , οπως προειπα δεν παιρνεις γνωση λογω χαμηλου επιπεδου σπουδων. Αφου και εσυ συναδελφος φυσικος εισαι μπορω να σε διαβεβαιωσω οτι αν πηγαινες τωρα στο κολλεγιο θα το τελειωνες με τα ματια κλειστα . Σε αυτο τον τομεα ειναι η ενσταση μου.Οσο για την ερευνα που ειπες,συμφωνο οτι η κατασταση στα αει δεν ειναι η καλυτερη.Αλλα φαντασου να σου κανει μα8ημα ενας ανθρωπος που εχει να πιασει επιστημονικο αρθρο στα χερια του δεκαετιες.Γιατι αυτη ειναι η κατασταση εκει.

Εγω δεν ισχυριστικα οτι τα ΑΕΙ ειναι καλα....το αντιθετο . Αλλα μην παμε να τα κανουμε deree γιατι αυτο δεν θα ειναι ουτε προς ωφελος του πανεπιστημιου, ουτε της παιδειας αλλα και ουτε των φοιτητων.

Στα αει λενε συνεχεια για τους ζαπατιστας ,στο deree για την ετησια εκδρομη στην μυκονο και για τους χορους στα trendy μαγαζια της πολης . Διαλεγεις και παιρνεις.......

----------


## Unreal

Επαναλαμβάνομαι αλλά τι άλλο να κάνω:
Σε αυτή την χώρα ο καθένας ζητάει και ξαναζητάει για τον εαυτό του και την στενή ομάδα στην οποία ανήκει και αδιαφορεί για τους άλλους. Ζητάνε και οι φοιτητές και με ανορθόδοξο τρόπο περισσότερα χρήματα για τη παιδεία και το ένα και το άλλο, ζητάνε και οι καθηγητές αύξηση των μισθών, ζητάνε και οι συνταξιούχοι αύξηση στις συντάξεις, ζητάνε και οι αγρότες αύξηση των επιδοτήσεων. Δεν έχει καταλάβει κανείς ότι απο κάπου πρέπει να βρεθούνε όλα αυτά τα χρήματα. Για να πάει καλά η οικονομία νομίζετε ότι είναι μόνο θέμα ρυθμίσεων? Εδω πέρα σε αυτόν το τόπο ότι νόμος και να βγεί το μυαλό του νεοέλληνα είναι στο πως θα τον παρακάμψει για να κάνει τις συνηθισμένες απατεωνιές του. *Αν δεν το πάρουμε όλοι απόφαση να είμαστε ολιγαρκείς και να δουλέψουμε σκληρά, να δίνουμε περισσότερα και να ζητάμε λιγότερα δεν πρόκειται να πάει μπροστά η Ελλάδα με τίποτα*. Και οι φοιτητές θα πρέπει να το καταλάβουν αυτό, και οι καθηγητές και οι βουλευτές και οι απλοί πολίτες. Από την στιγμή που θα το καταλάβουμε αυτό τα μέτρα και οι ρυθμίσεις θα δούμε ότι είναι δευτερεύουσας σημασίας. 

Αν όλοι ρίξουν μια ματιά στην ιστορία των προηγμένων χωρών θα δουν ότι όλες πέρασαν από την "δυσκολη" φάση της σκληρής δουλειάς, με πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα της μεταπολεμικής Γερμανίας που έφτιαξε την βιομηχανία της βασισμένη στα *φτηνά εργατικά χέρια* και Γερμανών και μεταναστών (μεταξύ των οποίων και πάρα πολλών Ελλήνων). Ύπαρχουν βέβαια κάποια μοντέλα "Ιρλανδίας" και "Ολλανδίας" αλλά αυτά προυποθέτουν υπεύθυνους, άρτια εκπαιδευμένους στο αντικείμενο τους και πάνω απο όλα ευσυνείδητους πολίτες. Και πως οι Έλληνες θα ανταποκριθούν σε αυτές τις ιδιότητες από την στιγμή που έχουν μάθει στο χαβαλέ και στο άρπα κόλλα, στο δούλεψε , μελέτα, προσπάθησε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο και ζήτα όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα.

Υπάρχει η εντύπωση ότι για όλα φταίνε είτε οι βουλευτές είτε οι λοιποί εξουσιαστές--κεφαλαιοκράτες και τα κακά αφεντικά, αλλά απλώς δεν γίνεται να φταίνει πάντα αυτοί και ο υπόλοιπος λαός να είναι τέλειος. Οι βουλευτές και τα αφεντικά πάσχουν και αυτοί από την λανθασμένη νοοτροπία που διέπει τον νεοέλληνα γενικότερα ανεξαρτήτως οικονομικής και κοινωνικής θέσης, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι και αυτοί κοιτάνε πρώτα τους εαυτούς τους και μετά όλους τους άλλους.

Για να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα και "να μπει το νερό στο αυλάκι" θα πρέπει και η Ελλάδα να περάσει από μια "δύσκολη φάση" όπου όλοι θα πρέπει να βλέπουμε πρώτα το γενικό καλό και ύστερα το ατομικό. Θα πρέπει συνεπώς όλοι να δεχτούμε να προσφέρουμε περισσότερα και να ανταμοιβόμαστε λιγότερα πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να είμαστε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο παραγωγικοί στην εργασία χωρίς να έχουμε υψηλές απαιτήσεις και απολαβές.

Για να αλλάξει αυτή η νοοτροπία τι απαιτείται να γίνει? Ότι μέτρο αντιτίθεται σε αυτή την νοοτροπία η οποιαδήποτε κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί να το περάσει. Και ο Σημίτης προσπαθούσε να περάσει αρκετά τέτοια μέτρα χωρίς να τα καταφέρει και η σημερινή κυβέρνηση προσπαθεί αλλά απο ότι φαίνεται δύσκολα θα τα καταφέρει. *Ότι και να πούμε πια είναι τέτοια η ξεροκεφαλιά του νεοέλληνα, είναι τέρμα κολλημένος σε αυτή την νοοτροπία που πραγματικά ένας Θεός ξέρει πως θα αλλάξει.*

----------


## papashark

Oops, παρότι σπούδασες στο deree, σε ορισμένα πράγματα δεν πήρες χαμπάρι φοβάμαι...

Είπα και πριν, το deree, όπως όλα τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα, έχει καλές και κακές σχολές.

Στις καλές είναι τα οικονομικά του και κυρίως το marketing.

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου αν το deree στην έρευνα στο marketing πέρνει 0.

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου που δεν έχουν πιάσει επιστημονικά άρθρα για δεκατετίες.

Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ, που ειδικά στο downtown, οι καθηγητές έχουν εργασιακή εμπειρία από την πραγματική αγορά, και δεν σου δίνουν άσχετες θεωρητικές γνώσεις που καμία επαφή δεν έχουν με την πραγματικότητα, αλλά αντίθετα ζουν και εργάζονται στην εργασιακή πραγματικότητα, και σε κάνουν μέρος από αυτήν.

Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ που αρκετές από τις εργασίες μας βαθμολογήθηκαν αφού παρουσιάστηκαν σε κάποιο Panel επαγγελματιών, σε ανθρώπους της αγοράς, και όχι απλά από κάποιον καθηγητή που έχει να δει τι συμβαίνει στην αγορά εδώ και 20 χρόνια.....

Στο Deree σκοπός είναι να σε προετοιμάσουν για την αγορά, και αυτό το κάνουν πολύ καλά, καθότι δεν θα χρειαστείς να ξέρεις παραγώγους δουλεύοντας σε οικονομικές θέσεις εταιρειών....




> Στα αει λενε συνεχεια για τους ζαπατιστας ,στο deree για την ετησια εκδρομη στην μυκονο και για τους χορους στα trendy μαγαζια της πολης . Διαλεγεις και παιρνεις.......


Την Μύκονο και τα trendy μαγαζιά. Και το σημαντικό είναι ότι τελειώνοντας θα μπορώ συνεχίσω να ασχολούμε με την Μύκονο και τα trendy μαγαζιά, ότι θα μπορώ να κάνω τα επόμενα βήματα στην ζωή μου, και δεν θα ψάχνω να βρω πως θα γεμήσω το στομάχι μου και που θα βρω λεφτά για να αγοράσω την κορνίζα ώστε να κρεμάσω το πτυχίο στον τοίχο.

Άσε που η μεγάλη επιτυχία του φοιτητικού κινήματος, είναι ότι με αγώνες και τις καταλήψεις για τους Ζαπατίστας κουράζουν τόσο πολύ το 80% των φοιτητών, που άμα δουν ζαπατίστα στον δρόμο θα τον πατήσουν με το αυτοκίνητο....

----------


## papashark

++++Unreal

----------


## paravoid

> Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ, που ειδικά στο downtown, οι καθηγητές έχουν εργασιακή εμπειρία από την πραγματική αγορά, και δεν σου δίνουν άσχετες θεωρητικές γνώσεις που καμία επαφή δεν έχουν με την πραγματικότητα, αλλά αντίθετα ζουν και εργάζονται στην εργασιακή πραγματικότητα, και σε κάνουν μέρος από αυτήν.


Αφού λοιπόν το Deeree σε προετοιμάζει σωστά για την αγορά εργασίας και η αγορά εργασίας εκτιμάει τα πτυχία του Deeree πολύ περισσότερο από τα πτυχία των ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ,
γιατί θες αλλαγή στον νόμο και στο Σύνταγμα;

Να γίνουν τα δημόσια όπως το Deeree αποκλείεται. Και εν πάσει περιπτώση κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει και έρευνα σε αυτή τη χώρα.

----------


## argi

Unreal++++

Γιατί κάποια στιγμή (για xyz λόγους) περάσαμε απο μια "δόστα όλα" λογική του κράτους... 

Και εκεί μάθαμε σαν κακομαθημενα μωρά να ζητάμε απο το κράτος, να ζητάμε, να ζητάμε και ταυτοχρονα να δίνουμε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα...

Και έτσι μάθαμε ότι για να γίνει κάτι δεν χρειάζεται να δουλεψουμε και να προσπαθησουμε περισσότερο σαν άτομα αλλά απλα να γκρινιάξουμε στο "κράτος-τροφω"... και όσο περισσότερο και πιο εντονα φωνάζουμε τόσο περισσότερα μας δίνουν γιατί οι "χ3στηδες" πολιτικοί φοβόντουσαν το "πολιτικό κόστος"... 

Και έτσι γίναμε όλοι μαλθακοί και κακομαθημένοι... Κι αυτό δεν είναι αγώνας... γιατί κάποια στιγμή η οικονμία μπαταρε, το ασφαλιστικό κλαταρει απο τις ατασθαλίες 2-3 δεκαετιών, η υγεία παραπαίει και η παιδεία βιώνει τα επακολουθα των αγωνων του '91....

*Ξυπνήστε...* 

Κάποια στιγμή κάποιος είπε... "Λιγότερα συνθηματα και πιο πολύ δουλειά..."

@Rg!

----------


## python

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ|!!! χάνουμε την ουσία!!!!!!
Τι deree να έχεις τελειώσει, τι ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ, τί ΙΕΚ, τι στο εξωτερικό?
τι .. τι .... τι.... κ.α.

Το θέμα είναι άλλο.

Θα μπορέσουν αυτοί ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ, (και εγώ μέσα|) να βρούν δουλειά???
ΧΩΡΙΣ ΒΥΣΜΑ??????????

Ε?????
ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ....  ::  

και μιλάω για ιδιοτικό και δημόσιο τομέα.
και γενικά για την χώρα μας, και όχι για εξωτερικό.

είχα με μια κοπέλα συζήτιση και τελείωσε το Deree, φοβρή οργάνωση, εγκαταστάσεις, αναγνωρίζεται στο εξωτερικό, ΑΛΛΑ 500€ περίπου.. το μάθημα???
Η ύλη ειναι ποιο εύκολη απο ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ?
δεν ξέρω, γιατι μου φένονται πολλά τα €, αλλά συμφωνώ και με τον papashark για τα οικονομικά που χρειάζονται στα ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ αλλά δεν ισχύει και για όλλους τους σπουδαστές αυτό.

παιδιά!!!! οπως είπα και πρίν!!
προτήνετε λύσεις για να ακούγετε η φωνή του πολίτη.

----------


## papashark

> Θα μπορέσουν αυτοί ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ, (και εγώ μέσα|) να βρούν δουλειά???
> ΧΩΡΙΣ ΒΥΣΜΑ??????????


Kαι αυτό θέμα οργάνωσης είναι.

Career day το λένε στο εξωτερικό, το κάνει το deree, το έχουν αντιγράψει και άλλες κρατικές σχολές. Δυστηχώς ακόμα δεν έχει καλή οργάνωση, έαν το προωθήσουν σωστά, θα μπορούσε να βοηθάει πολύ. Για να καταλάβεις, η σχολή κρατάει αρχείο με τους αποφοίτους/τελειόφοιτους, με φωτογραφίες, σχόλια καθηγητών, συστατικές επιστολές, αναλυτική βαθμολογία, και πάνε οι εταιρείες και ζητούν προσωπικό δίνοντας μια περιγραφή για την δουλειά, σε ρωτάει το γραφείο, και αν σε ενδιαφέρει (ή αν ανοίκει σε αυτά που έχεις δηλώσει ότι σε ενδιαφέρουν), στέλνει τα ανάλογα βιογραφικά στην εταιρεία, ώστε εκείνη να οργανώση συνεντεύξης από εκείνους που της αρέσουν.

@ Paravoid

Φαίδωνα, ως έλλην φορολογούμενος πολίτης, μελοντικός γονιός (πολύ μελοντικός), με ενδιαφέρει η χώρα που ζω και μάλιστα αγωνίζομαι για το καλύτερο της χώρας αυτής, χωρίς βέβαια "αγώνες", πεζοδρόμιο, πορείες, καταλήψεις και σημαία για τους Ζαπατίστας.

@ all, σχετικά με την εύρεση εργασίας.

Πριν από 25 χρόνια, στην ναυτιλία δεν υπήρχε ανεργία, υπήρχε αντίθετα έλλειψη προσωπικού.

Ήρθε ο συνδικαλισμός στην ναυτιλία, ήρθε η αλλοπρόσαλη πολιτική του ΠΑΣΟΚ στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80, και μέσα σε ελάχιστα χρόνια, το σκηνικό άλλαξε άρδην.

Οι εφοπλιστές άλλαξαν σημαία στα πλοία τους, έδιωξαν τους Ελληνες ναυτικούς από τα κατώτερα πληρώματα, και έβαλαν ιδιωτική ασφάλεια στους έλληνες στα ανώτερα πληρώματα.

Πάντα οι τριτοκοσμικοί ναυτικοί ήταν φθηνότεροι, αλλά μέχρι τις αρχές του '80 ελάχιστοι τους χρησιμοποιούσαν, όταν βέβαια τα ελληνικά πληρώματα παραέγιναν ακριβά, πολυπληθή, αλλά και άρχισαν να παράγουν λιγότερο (συνδικαλισμός γαρ), σταμάτησαν να έχουν ελληνικές σημαίες και αμιγώς ελληνικά πληρώματα, η διαφορά κόστους και παραγωγής ήταν τεράστια.

Το ταμείο των ναυτικών, το ΝΑΤ, ήταν το πλουσιότερο ασφαλιστικό ταμείο. μέσα σε λιγότερο από 10 χρόνια έγινε από τα φτωχότερα, καθότι ο αριθμός των ασφαλισμένων μειώθηκε ραγδαία, ενώ η "φιλολαϊκή" πολιτική που έβαζε άσχετο κόσμο να πέρνει σύνταξη από το ΝΑΤ, τίναξε το ταμείο στον αέρα, κάνοντας την "φιλολαϊκή" πολιτική σε κενή επιταγή.

Τα φιλεργατικά μέτρα εναντίων των κακών εφοπλιστών που κέρδιζαν με το αίμα του τίμου ναυτικού, κατάντησαν αντιεργατικά μέτρα που οδήγησαν τους ναυτικούς στην ανεργία.

Ποιός κέρδισε ?

Σίγουρα όχι οι ναυτικοί, καθότι και το ταμείο τους διέλυσε, και τις δουλειές τους χάσανε.

Σίγουρα όχι το κράτος, που κάθε χρόνο τσοντάρει αμύθητα ποσά στο ΝΑΤ

Σίγουρα ΝΑΙ οι εφοπλιστές, που κατέβασαν τελικά τα κόστη τους, με φθηνότερα πληρώματα, φθηνότερες σημαίες, επισκευές σε φθηνότερα λιμάνια (και κλάμα στο πέραμα), και πάει λέγοντας.


Οι αγώνες των συνδικαλιστών ναυτικών είχαν εξαιρετικά βραχύ κέρδος, και τεράστια ζημιά μακροπρόθεσμα. Μόνο και μόνο γιατί βάδηζαν τυφλά, ξεχνόντας να υπολογίσουν την πραγματικότητα.


Σήμερα απεργείες υπάρχουν μόνο στα επιβατηγά πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας. Οποτε δένουν κάβους, ζημειώνονται μόνο οι ταξιδιώτες, καθότι οι εφοπλιστές χάνουν ελάχιστα, μιας και τα φορτηγά περιμένουν στο λιμάνι έτσι κι αλλιώς, ενώ οι πελάτες περιμένουν και αυτοί να ξεκινήσουν τα βαπόρια. Χαμένη και πάλι η κοινωνία...


Το άλλο αστείο είναι με τα γραφεία ευρέσεως εργασίας ναυτικών. Δουλεύουν με αμοιβή φυσικά, δίνεις ένα μικρό ποσό για να σε βάλουν στην λίστα, και ένα σημαντικό μέρος του πρώτου μισθού άμα σε προσλάβουν. Μία υπηρεσία εξαιρετικά χρήσιμη μέσα στην κόλαση της ανεργίας των ναυτικών, έλα όμως που τους κυνηγάνε οι συνδικαλιστές... Τους σπάνε τα γραφεία, τους κανουν φασαρίες, "όχι στο εμπόριο της ναυτικής εργασίας" φωνάζουν, λες και θέλουν να μείνουν άνεργοι οι ναυτικοί, για να τους έχουν ανάγκη...

Κάπως έτσι δουλεύουν και οι φοιτητοπατέρες στο ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ...

----------


## argi

Ωραίο παράδειγμα... 

Ειδικά αναφορικά με τις δυνατότητες των εφοπλιστών και την "φιλολαική" πολιτική του κράτους...

Μου θυμίζει όταν κάποιος επιχειρηματίας κλείνει ένα έργοστάσιο γιατι δεν τον συμφέρει και όλοι λένε ότι το κράτος πρέπει να κάνει κάτι... (γιατί ο ιδιώτης είναι κακός πάντα... και όταν έρχεται και όταν φευγει...)

Καταλάβετε το σε μερικά χρόνια που θα ανοίξουν περισσότερο οι αγορές δεν θα υπάρχει κάνενα κράτος να μας "προστατευσει" από τον ανταγωνισμό... και αυτός δεν θα είναι από τους μετανάστες εργάτες... αλλά απο υψηλού επιπέδου τεχνικούς και επιστήμονες που θα έρθουν απο τις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες... 

Τότε δεν θα είμαστε άνεργοι γιατί οι χ μετανάστες μαζεουν τα ροδάκινα με μαυρη εργασία αλλά γιατί θα έρχονται και θα είναι μηχανικοί και στελεχη... 

Ότι είναι τώρα για μας Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, κλπ θα είμαστε εμείς σε λίγο για αυτούς. 

@rg!

----------


## RF

Σε λίγα χρόνια θα δείτε και εδώ κινημα των Ζαπατιστας. Όσο η σκέψη μας είναι πως θα προσαρμοστούμε στην παγκοσμιοποίηση που επιβάλλεται από τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα για να μεγιστοποιήσουν τα κέρδη τους αντί να αγωνιζόμαστε για τα δικαιώματά μας, τόσο θα επιδεινώνεται η θέση των πολλών εις όφελος των ολίγων.

Ο αγώνας των φοιτητών και δίκαιος είναι και με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα. Κατά τη διάρκεια των σπουδών μου συμμετείχα σε κινητοποιήσεις, διαδηλώσεις, καταλήψεις και αρκετές φορές έχασα εξάμηνα αλλά ποτέ δεν το μετάνιωσα. Και δεν με ταιζαν άλλοι αφού μεγάλωσα χωρίς πατέρα και δούλευα από μικρός για να βοηθήσω τη μητέρα μου. 

Σήμερα στα 36 συμμετέχω σε όλες τις απεργίες και αγωνίζομαι για ένα καλύτερο αύριο για μένα και τα παιδιά μου. 

Συνεχίστε τις κινητοποιήσεις παιδιά και μην συμβιβάζεστε ...........

HASTA LA VICTORIA SIEMPRE

----------


## lagman

Τόσες μερες ακουω απο πολλούς να κραζουν και να κράζουν συνεχώς..Δηλαδή τι πρέπει να κανουμε?να κατσουμε και να το καταπιούμε αμάσητο ΚΑΙ αυτο το μέτρο?Οχι στις καταλήψεις οχι στις πορείες οχι σε κάθε μορφή ασκησης πιεσης στην εκάστοτε κυρία Γιαννάκου ! αλλα οταν εισαι εξω απο το χορό πολλα τραγούδια λες!
Οσον αφορά το deree τα ξέρουμε ! ολοι θα ΤΡΕΞΟΥΝ να σε παρουν στη δουλεια τους οταν αποφοιτήσεις( ::   ::  ) !μιά ζωη οι γραματείς θα είναι..

ΟΧΙ στην αναθεωρηση του αρθρου 16..Nα γίνουμε ευρώπεη και στην παιδεία?
Φοιτητοπατέρες και συμφέροντα μεσα στο τει υπάρχουν σίγουρα!Αλλα πώς να τους διαλύσεις οταν το 80% ψηφίζει τους δεξιούσ δαπίτες λόγω ρουσφετιών και σημειώσεων!

@ papashark η υπογραφή σου είναι προκλητική προς ολους τους χρήστες του awmn.ολοι θυμάστε με το noda τι ειχε γίνει!Τώρα κανουμε οτι δεν βλέπουμε?

@Nefalim ++

 ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

οπως ειδατε η κυβερνηση εκανε πισω και αφησε για αργοτερα το νομοσχεδιο.μπορει η εξεταστικη να παει στον σεπτεμβριο και να σφιχτουμε, αλλα εμεις βγηκαμε νικητες μεσα απο αυτο. ειδανε τι μπορουνε να κανουνε οι φοιτητες απο ολη την χωρα και 300 απο τα 340 ιδρυματα κλειστα. 



καλες διακοπες  ::

----------


## argi

Ζωή είναι αυτό που συμβαίνει ενώ εσύ κάνεις "αγώνες"...

Κι η νικη "κούφια"... Κερδιθηκε μια μάχη αλλά ο πόλεμος μάλλον χάνεται... Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους κέρδισαν... Μόνο να μας κάνουν ένα απολογισμό τι κέδισαν εκτός του να μείνουν τα πράγματα στα ίδια και χειρότερα χάλια... 

Καληνύχτα κύριοι,

Ραντεβού στον επόμενο αγώνα...

@rg!

----------


## Nefalim

οπως ολοι ειδατε εδω μεσα γραφτηκανε παρα μα παρα πολλες αποψεις. ξεκινησαμε για τον νομο πλαισιο και μετα μπηκανε προσωπικες κοντρες στη μεση μετα ξεφυγαμε κι αλλο και πηγαμε σε φασιστικες, ρατσιστικες δηλωσεις και σκεψεις. μπορουμε να εχουμε ολοι οτι σκεψεις θελουμε αλλα απο την στιγμη που προσβαλλουν καποιους ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ποτε μα ποτε να τις λεμε. αυτο ονομαζεται σεβασμος και μαλλον ελαχιστοι το ξερουν πραγματικα τι ειναι. 

τα μονα μυαλα που μπορουν να μας καταστρεψουν ειναι τα πιο εξυπνα απο τα δικα μας
Albert Einstein

----------


## argi

> σε φασιστικες, ρατσιστικες δηλωσεις και σκεψεις. μπορουμε να εχουμε ολοι οτι σκεψεις θελουμε αλλα απο την στιγμη που προσβαλλουν καποιους ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ποτε μα ποτε να τις λεμε


Νefalim κάπου σε έχασα... Μήπως διαβάζαμε άλλο thread?

@rg!

----------


## Nefalim

ελειπα 4 μερες

----------


## python

παιδιά!!!! οπως είπα και πρίν!!
προτήνετε λύσεις για να ακούγετε η φωνή του πολίτη.

----------


## python

Και εκεί μάθαμε σαν κακομαθημενα μωρά να ζητάμε απο το κράτος, να ζητάμε, να ζητάμε και ταυτοχρονα να δίνουμε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα... 


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ΤΟΝ ΜΙΣΘΟ??
ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ???
ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΕΝΙΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ??????
ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑ???????????????????
ΤΑ ΙΜΙΑ??????????????????????????????
ΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ??????????????????????????????????


ΠΟΙΟ???????????????????

Με δουλεύεις???????????
Σε άλλη χώρα ζείς????

Δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο!!!!

----------


## Unreal

Ζητάμε και ζητάμε και νομίζουμε με ρυθμίσεις και μέτρα θα διορθωθούν τα προβλήματα χωρίς εμείς να αλλάξουμε. Ότι μέτρα και ρυθμίσεις πάνε να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο σκέψης της ελληνικής κοινωνίας αυτά αμέσως συναντάνε τεράστια αντίδραση. Ότι ρυθμίσεις και μέτρα να βγούν που να αφορούν τον τρόπο οργάνωσης και λειτουργίας του κράτους αυτά δεν πρόκειται να εφαρμοστούν στην πράξη γιατί ο Έλληνας παραμένει μέσα του ίδιος. Νομίζει ότι με μια γροθιά στο κατεστημένο θα το καταστρέψει και στην συνέχεια αυτομάτως θα φτιάξουν όλα χωρίς αυτός να κάνει τίποτα.

Μέτρα και ρυθμίσεις για την παιδεία, για την υπογεννητικότητα, για την υγεία, για την ανεργία, για τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις μπορούν να βγουν πολλά. Αλλά αυτά τα μέτρα δημιουργούν υποχρεώσεις σε κάποιους και δικαιώματα σε κάποιους άλλους. *Όλοι θέλουμε τα δικαιώματα μας και κανείς δεν φροντίζει τις υποχρεώσεις του*. Συνεπώς με αυτή τη νοοτροπία ότι μέτρο και να βγεί θα κοιτάμε να πάρουμε αυτά που μας δίνει, να καρπωθούμε τα δικαιώματα μας δηλαδή, ενώ εμείς οι ίδιοι να μην προσφέρουμε τίποτα, θα κοιτάξουμε με χίλιες δυο μεθοδεύσεις να μην τηρήσουμε τις υποχρεώσεις μας. *Είμαστε έτσι σαν λαός ή δεν είμαστε δηλαδή?* Το ξέρω ότι δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, αλλά οι 8 στους 10 έτσι δεν είναι?. Για πείτε μου πως θα αλλάξει αυτό και αν πιστεύετε ότι ασχέτως το τι γίνεται σε επίπεδο νοοτροπίας μπορούμε να προκόψουμε μόνο με μέτρα και ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## RF

> *Όλοι θέλουμε τα δικαιώματα μας και κανείς δεν φροντίζει τις υποχρεώσεις του*. Συνεπώς με αυτή τη νοοτροπία ότι μέτρο και να βγεί θα κοιτάμε να πάρουμε αυτά που μας δίνει, να καρπωθούμε τα δικαιώματα μας δηλαδή, ενώ εμείς οι ίδιοι να μην προσφέρουμε τίποτα, θα κοιτάξουμε με χίλιες δυο μεθοδεύσεις να μην τηρήσουμε τις υποχρεώσεις μας.


Είναι εύκολο να γενικεύεις αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιές υποχρεώσεις δεν φροντίζουμε ? Γιατί αν κρίνω από εμένα και το κοινωνικό μου περιβάλλον οι υποχρεώσεις προς το κράτος τηρούνται στο ακέραιο (φόροι, εργασία, κοινωνική ασφάλιση). 

Οι κινητοποιήσεις ωφείλονται στο γεγονός ότι περιορίζονται τα δικαιώματα και αυξάνουν οι υποχρεώσεις και κάποια στιγμή το ποτήρι ξεχειλίζει. Και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν η κοινωνία δεν ήταν εγκλωβισμένη στα χρέη στις τράπεζες οι αντιδράσεις θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερες (γεγονός που δεν είναι πολύ μακριά).

Σε λίγο θα παλεύουμε για το 8ωρο που σκοτώθηκαν στο Σικάγο πριν από 120 χρόνια, για να πάρουμε σύνταξη όσο είμαστε ζωντανοί και όχι στον τάφο, για μισθούς που θα καλύπτουν τις βασικές ανάγκες διαβίωσης.

----------


## Asterix

Ρε σεις διάβασα το περισσότερο δημοσίευμα...και από νέους και παλιούς σαν εμένα...δίκοιο έχουν αρκετοί αλλά που να το βρούν...εγώ έχω 2 παιδιά που σπουδάζουν...τι να κάνω και με ποιανού το μέρος να πάω?...πως μπορώ να βοηθήσω?

----------


## Unreal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
>  *Όλοι θέλουμε τα δικαιώματα μας και κανείς δεν φροντίζει τις υποχρεώσεις του*. Συνεπώς με αυτή τη νοοτροπία ότι μέτρο και να βγεί θα κοιτάμε να πάρουμε αυτά που μας δίνει, να καρπωθούμε τα δικαιώματα μας δηλαδή, ενώ εμείς οι ίδιοι να μην προσφέρουμε τίποτα, θα κοιτάξουμε με χίλιες δυο μεθοδεύσεις να μην τηρήσουμε τις υποχρεώσεις μας.
> 
> 
> Είναι εύκολο να γενικεύεις αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιές υποχρεώσεις δεν φροντίζουμε ? Γιατί αν κρίνω από εμένα και το κοινωνικό μου περιβάλλον οι υποχρεώσεις προς το κράτος τηρούνται στο ακέραιο (φόροι, εργασία, κοινωνική ασφάλιση). 
> 
> Οι κινητοποιήσεις ωφείλονται στο γεγονός ότι περιορίζονται τα δικαιώματα και αυξάνουν οι υποχρεώσεις και κάποια στιγμή το ποτήρι ξεχειλίζει. Και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν η κοινωνία δεν ήταν εγκλωβισμένη στα χρέη στις τράπεζες οι αντιδράσεις θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερες (γεγονός που δεν είναι πολύ μακριά).
> 
> Σε λίγο θα παλεύουμε για το 8ωρο που σκοτώθηκαν στο Σικάγο πριν από 120 χρόνια, για να πάρουμε σύνταξη όσο είμαστε ζωντανοί και όχι στον τάφο, για μισθούς που θα καλύπτουν τις βασικές ανάγκες διαβίωσης.


Καλά δηλαδή εσύ πιστεύεις ότι ο μέσος Έλληνας τηρεί τις υποχρεώσεις του στο ακέραιο ( ή έστω αρκετά κοντά σε αυτό ) ? Και πως αρκετές εκθέσεις μας βγάζουν από τις πρώτες χώρες σε φοροδιαφυγή, και γενικά σε οικονομική διαφθορά και σε παραοικονομία? Λένε ψέμματα οι εκθέσεις? Η θητεία στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις θέλουμε να μειωθεί αλλά θέλουμε να είμαστε και οι πρώτοι στο αιγαίο. Θές να πω και άλλα η έγινε φανερό πως δεν θέλουμε να τηρούμε υποχρεώσεις αλλά να καρπονώμαστε μόνο δικαιώματα?

Μα ακριβώς αυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να μάθουμε να δίνουμε περισσότερα ( περισσότερες υποχρεώσεις ) και να παίρνουμε λιγότερα(λιγότερα δικαιώματα). Άμα περιμένουμε να φτιάξουμε σαν οικονομία σαν παιδεία, σαν υγεία με το να θέλουμε όλοι περισσότερα δικαιώματα θα περιμένουμε για χιλιετίες ακόμα. Οι περισσότεροι χρεώνονται στις τράπεζες γιατί επίσης ζητούν περισσότερα από αυτά που προσφέρουν. Αυτομάτως το δάνειο δημιουργεί περισσότερες υποχρεώσεις (την δόση στην τράπεζα) που για να ανταποκριθείς θα πρέπει να βρεις επιπλέον εργασία ή να μειώσεις τα έξοδα και την διασκέδαση. Μα είναι δυνατόν ποτέ ο νεοέλληνας να δεχτεί να περιορίσει την διασκέδαση του που είναι αναιφαίρετο δικαίωμα? Ας χρεωθεί στην τράπεζα καλύτερα έτσι δεν είναι?

Δεν έχει καμμία σχέση το τι έγινε στο Σικάγο με το τι θα πρέπει να γίνει εδώ. Εκεί δούλευαν και δουλεύουν 8ωρο πραγματικό, εδω πέρα ο νεοέλληνας θέλει να λέει ότι δουλεύει 8ωρο ενώ δεν δουλεύει στην ουσία ούτε 2ωρο, το χαβαλέ και το άρπα κόλλα είναι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος από το 8ωρο του νεοέλληνα. Και πάλι οι δείκτες της οικονομίας το επαληθεύουν, δεν είναι δυνατόν να φταίνε μόνο τα κακά αφεντικά που πάντα καπηλεύονται τα κέρδη, για την έλλειψη παραγωγικότητας και ανταγωνιστικότητας της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Και πως να δοθούν καλύτερες συντάξεις και καλύτεροι μισθοί αν η οικονομία είναι σε μαύρα χάλια. Κοιτάζεις (όπως και οι υπόλοιποι 7 στους 10 έλληνες ανεξαρτήτως κομματικής τοποθέτησης) αυτά που πρέπει να πάρεις και όχι αυτά που πρέπει να δώσεις. Αν δεν αλλάξει αυτή η νοοτροπία τότε θα πηγαίνουμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο(όπως και γίνεται τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια), το έλλειμα θα διογκώνεται, οι επιχειρήσεις θα κλείνουν και θα περιμένουμε σαν ζητιάνοι την ευρωπαική ένωση να μας δώσει τα πακέτα για να ζήσουμε, και στο μυαλό μας θα φταίνε πάντα όλοι οι άλλοι εκτός από τους εαυτούς μας.

----------


## freenet

> Δεν έχει καμμία σχέση το τι έγινε στο Σικάγο με το τι θα πρέπει να γίνει εδώ. Εκεί δούλευαν και δουλεύουν 8ωρο πραγματικό, εδω πέρα ο νεοέλληνας θέλει να λέει ότι δουλεύει 8ωρο ενώ δεν δουλεύει στην ουσία ούτε 2ωρο, το χαβαλέ και το άρπα κόλλα είναι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος από το 8ωρο του νεοέλληνα. Και πάλι οι δείκτες της οικονομίας το επαληθεύουν, δεν είναι δυνατόν να φταίνε μόνο τα κακά αφεντικά που πάντα καπηλεύονται τα κέρδη, για την έλλειψη παραγωγικότητας και ανταγωνιστικότητας της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Και πως να δοθούν καλύτερες συντάξεις και καλύτεροι μισθοί αν η οικονομία είναι σε μαύρα χάλια. Κοιτάζεις (όπως και οι υπόλοιποι 7 στους 10 έλληνες ανεξαρτήτως κομματικής τοποθέτησης) αυτά που πρέπει να πάρεις και όχι αυτά που πρέπει να δώσεις. Αν δεν αλλάξει αυτή η νοοτροπία τότε θα πηγαίνουμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο(όπως και γίνεται τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια), το έλλειμα θα διογκώνεται, οι επιχειρήσεις θα κλείνουν και θα περιμένουμε σαν ζητιάνοι την ευρωπαική ένωση να μας δώσει τα πακέτα για να ζήσουμε, και στο μυαλό μας θα φταίνε πάντα όλοι οι άλλοι εκτός από τους εαυτούς μας.



Εχω παρακολυθησει unreal τετοιες αποψεις να εκφράζεις και σε αλλα σημεία του thread και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχεις διαβασει καμια απο τις σχετικες μελετες που επικαλεισαι.Εκτός κι αν ειναι μελετες του σεβ οποτε εκει θα δεις να λενε τα αφεντικα τα χειροτερα.
Για ριξε μια ματια στο κειμενο μελετη της ΓΣΕΕ ( http://www.inegsee.gr/ekthesi2005/ekthesi2005.htm ) για να μην ζεις πλεον με τους μυθους του τεμπελη ελληνα εργαζομενου.Οι επισημες μελετες λενε για παραγωγικοτητα 90% του μεσου ορου, οτι τη αυξηση της παραγωγικοτητας την καρπωθηκαν ολοκληρη τα αφεντικα.
Επιτέλους ποσο ακομα θα παραπληροφορειτε τον κοσμο, πολλοι τρεχουν σε δυο δουλειες για να τα βγαλουν περα, πληρωνουμε σε φορους απιστευτα δυσαναλογα σε σχεση με το εισοδημα μας (το χαμηλοτερο στην ευρωπη) και πρεπει να εχουμε και τυψεις?
Η ανταγωνιστικοτητα εχει σχεση κυριως με τις επενδυσεις των αφεντικων, πώς να ειναι ανταγωνιστικη η κλωστοϋφαντουργεία νάουσας οταν ο μεγαλοκαρχαριας πήρε τα δανεια να επεκτεινει τη μοναδα και τα επενδυσε σε καταθεσεις και μετεφερε την μοναδα στη Βουλγαρία για μείωση του κόστους? Μηπως ξεχασαμε τα θαλασσοδανεια? Μηπως ξεχασαμε το χρηματιστηριο οπου εγινε η μεγαλυτερη ληστεια εις βαρος του ελληνικου λαου και με επισημο αβανταρισμα απο την εξουσια?
Η απολυτη διαστροφη στο μεγαλειο της σε αυτο το thread, τελειωσα το μετσόβιο και βριζω που δεν ειχα το μυαλο και τα φραγγα να παω να τελειωσω το "ιεκ πολυτελειας" το deree, θα μας τρελανετε τελειως. Το καθε παραμαγαζο που πουλαει πτυχια μας το παρουσιαζετε για προτυπο οργανωσης.Οργανωση μπορει να εχει αλλα πτυχια πουλαει πρεπει να εχει ενα ελκυστικο προφιλ για να κανει καλα αυτη τη δουλεια.
Ελεος πλεον με την παραπληροφορηση

----------


## RF

unreal μάλλον δεν είσαι εργαζόμενος γιατί στο 8ωρο δουλεύεις σα σκυλί και πολλές φορές και υπερωρίες χωρίς να τις πληρώνεσαι. Πες μου που είδες εργαζόμενο να δουλεύει 2 ώρες να πάω να δουλέψω και εγώ εκεί. Για να μην πούμε για την μερική απασχόληση που είναι 4 ώρες και οι εργαζόμενοι εξαναγκάζονται να δουλεύουν 5-6 ώρες υπό το φόβο της απόλυσης και της ανεργίας.

Όσο για τη φοροδιαφυγή το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν την κάνουν οι εργαζόμενοι. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η ευθύνη για την πάταξη της οικονομικής διαφθοράς και της παραοικονομίας είναι ευθύνη του κράτους. Γιατί δεν δημοσιεύονται τα στοιχεία των φοροφυγάδων και των ωφειλετών του δημοσίου και των ασφαλιστικών οργανισμών? Μήπως γιατί είναι οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες που στηρίζουν τους κρατούντες?

Και πως είναι δυνατόν τα μαύρα χάλια της οικονομίας να τα πληρώνουν οι εργαζόμενοι, να μην δίνονται λεφτά για κοινωνικές παροχές (παιδεία, υγεία κτλ) και από την άλλη οι πλούσιοι να γίνονται πλουσιώτεροι με μείωση της φορολογίας των επιχειρήσεων ? 

Μην πιστευετε εύκολα ότι σερβίρουν μέσω επιτροπών "σοφών" και πορισμάτων της ΕΕ. Αυτοί πληρώνονται καλά από τα αφεντικά τους για να μας πουν να σφίξουμε κι άλλο το ζωνάρι. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να μην οδηγηθούμε σε εξαθλίωση είναι ο αγώνας.

----------


## papashark

1) Οπως δεν δέχεσε τις εκθέσεις του ΣΕΒ, έτσι δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις από τον άλλο να δέχετε την έκθεση της ΓΕΣΕΕ...

2) Στο 90% του μέσου ορου ? Άρα είμαστε 10% *κάτω* από τον μέσο όρο, έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα....

3) Έχεις ιδέα από οικονομία ? Δηλαδή τι περίμενες, το αφεντικό να μοιράσει τα κέρδη από την αύξηση της παραγωγής στους εργάτες ? Μήπως να μοιράσει και τις απώλειες όταν δεν πάει καλά ?

Έτσι δουλεύει το σύστημα, παράγεις περισσότερο, η επιχείρηση κερδίζει, το αφεντικό τα τσεπώνει, χτύζει βίλα, αγοράζει αυτοκίνητο, τα σπάει στα μπουζούκια, κάνει δεξιώσεις , και από εκεί βρίσκουν δουλειά οι χτίστες, οι υπάλληλοι στις αντιπροσωπίες, οι λουλουδούδες στα μπουζούκια, ο μάγειρας και οι σερβιτόροι του catering και πάει λέγοντας. Όταν όμως δεν βγάζει λεφτά, γιατί η παραγωγηκότητα είναι μικρή, απλά μια μέρα είτε πέρνει το εργοστάσιο και το πάει στην Βουλγαρία, είτε το κλείνει και μένουν οι εργάτες στους 5 δρόμους...

4) Ναι, ο μεγαλοκαρχαρίας το πήρε και έφυγε, όπως θα κάνουν και οι περισσότεροι, και όσους αγώνες και να κάνουν τώρα οι εργαζόμενοι, όσους δρόμους και να κλήσουν, όσες καταλήψεις να κάνουν στο εργοστάσιο, η παραγωγή δεν θα γυρίσει ποτέ πίσω. Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα, όταν εσύ ζητάς συνέχεια, έρχετε η στιγμή που σπας την ευαίσθητη ισοροποία και ο μεγαλοκαρχαρίας σηκώνετε και φεύγει, όπως έγινε στην ναυτιλία.

5) Άμα συγκρίνεις το Μετσόβιο με το Deree, τότε έχεις πρόβλημα στην επιλογή σπουδών σου. Απαλλαχτείτε ποιά από το κόμπλεξ του "πουλάει πτυχία", είναι τόσο δύσκολο να παραδεχτείτε στον ευατό σας ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι δρόμοι που μπορεί να είναι εξίσου ή περισσότερο επιτυχημένοι με αυτόν που θεωρείτε εσείς σωστό ?

Παραπληροφόρηση είναι να θεωρείς ότι όλα τα ιδιωτικά εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα πουλάνε πτυχία. Ισως να υπάρχουν κάποια, αλλά όχι όλα. Είναι το ίδιο σαν να λέω εγώ ότι για να πάρεις πτυχίο σε ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ πρέπει να είσαι κομματόσκυλο σε φοιτητική παράταξη, ειδάλλως δεν πέρνεις πτυχίο, και όλοι οι απόφοιτοι είναι άχρηστη, και πήραν πτυχίο με το κόμμα....


Οι αντιδράσεις σας για το Deree και το κάθε deree, μοιάζουν περισσότερο με φθόνο και ταξικό μίσος που σας έχουν ποτήσει στα εφηβικά μυαλά σας, κάποιοι που σας προτιμούν έτσι, ώστε να μπορούν να σας ελέγχουν...

----------


## Unreal

Σίγουρα την φοροδιαφυγή την κάνουν μόνο τα αφεντικά και οι έλληνες εργαζόμενοι είναι οι πιο δουλευταράδες και άψογοι στις υποχρεώσεις τους σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Για όλα φταίνε τα κακά αφεντικά που παίρνουν τα κέρδη και εξαφανίζονται ή ενώ έχουν μια κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση με δουλευταράδες εργαζομένους μπαίνουν στον κόπο να την μεταφέρουν στην βουλγαρία για να γίνει ακόμα πιο κερδοφόρα και με ακόμα πιο δουλευταράδες και εξιδεικευμένους εργάτες.

Μα ποιον κοροιδεύεις, την έκθεση της ΓΣΕΕ περιμένεις να δω ως αντικειμενική?. Δεν μπήκα και πιθανότατα ούτε και θα μπω στον κόπο να την διαβάσω, από την στιγμή που απο πρώτο χέρι ξέρω το τι συμβαίνει στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Δεν λέω ότι φταίνε μόνο οι εργαζόμενοι, ούτε οτι φταίνει μόνο οι εργοδότες, φταίμε όλοι μας που έχουμε μάθει σε αυτήν την νοοτροπία του δώσε όσο λιγότερα γίνεται και πάρε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα.

Δεν θα αρχίσω να ξαναεπαναλαμβάνομαι αφού ξέρω ότι οι Έλληνες είναι τέρμα κολλημένοι σε αυτήν την νοοτροπία και οτιδήποτε και να πεις ή να κάνεις είναι ανώφελο. Απλώς να πω ότι θέλω πολύ να δω πως θα προκόψουμε σε αυτή την χώρα χωρίς, να το πω με απλά λόγια , να σοβαρευτούμε. Είναι δυνατόν να είμαστε όλοι τέρμα σοβαροί και να μας τα χαλάνε το κεφάλαιο και τα κακά αφεντικά? Δεν γίνεται κάθε φορά που βγαίνει ένα μέτρο που αφορά τις σχέσεις εργασίας ή την λειτουργία των πανεπιστημίων να έχουμε την ...παγκοσμιοποίηση της Μπολόνια στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Έτσι κάνουν ειρηνικές διαδηλώσεις οι σοβαροί άνθρωποι? Μη μου πεις , οι κουκουλοφόροι είναι και αυτοί βαλμένοι από τα κακά αφεντικά? Να σοβαρευτούμε πρέπει και να καταλάβουμε τις ευθύνες και τις υποχρεώσεις που έχουμε και να σταματήσουμε να αντιδράμε ακραία.

----------


## papashark

Mεγαλοκαρχαρίες :

Όσοι ψωνίζουν χωρίς απόδειξη για να γλυτώσουν ένα 10%
Όσοι κάνουν ομαδικές με αμφιλεγόμενες διαδικασίες  ::  
Ταξιζτήδες που δεν κόβουν απόδειξη αλλά έχουν fixed φορολογία
Γιατροί, υδραυλικοί, χτίστες, ηλεκτρολόγοι, μαρμαράδες, κλπ που δουλεύουν μαύρα
Κομπιουτεράδες που κάνουν προγραμματάκια, επισκευές κλπ χωρίς δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών
Φοιτητές που δουλευούν σερβιτόροι χωρίς ένσημα, χωρίς χαρτιά, είτε γιατί το αφεντικό ήταν κακό, είτε γιατί προτίμησαν να τα πέρνουν "καθαρά στο χέρι".


Άστο βρε RF, όλοι φοροδιαφεύγουμε ή βοηθάμε στην φοροδιαφυγή, είτε άμεσσα είτε έμμεσα.

Το ποιός φταίει είναι άλλη ιστορία, αλλά μην αρχίζουμε πάλι το γνωστό τρυπάκι "για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι", "για όλα φταίει το κεφάλαιο", και τα συνήθη στήρα συνθήματα...

----------


## Thanosch

> Mεγαλοκαρχαρίες :...
> 
> ... όλοι φοροδιαφεύγουμε ή βοηθάμε στην φοροδιαφυγή, είτε άμεσσα είτε έμμεσα.
> 
> Το ποιός φταίει είναι άλλη ιστορία, αλλά μην αρχίζουμε πάλι το γνωστό τρυπάκι "για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι", "για όλα φταίει το κεφάλαιο", και τα συνήθη στήρα συνθήματα...


++++++++++++++++ Papashark

Στο χερι μας είναι να τα αλλαξουμε ...

----------


## freenet

> Μα ποιον κοροιδεύεις, την έκθεση της ΓΣΕΕ περιμένεις να δω ως αντικειμενική?. Δεν μπήκα και πιθανότατα ούτε και θα μπω στον κόπο να την διαβάσω, από την στιγμή που απο πρώτο χέρι ξέρω το τι συμβαίνει στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Δεν λέω ότι φταίνε μόνο οι εργαζόμενοι, ούτε οτι φταίνει μόνο οι εργοδότες, φταίμε όλοι μας που έχουμε μάθει σε αυτήν την νοοτροπία του δώσε όσο λιγότερα γίνεται και πάρε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα.


Η διαφορά είναι οτι εσύ βάζεις στο επιχείρημα σου έναν στείρο εμπερισμό που προκύπτει απο τη δική σου οπτική και μόνο (η οποια ελπιζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι οτι δεν ειναι ολοκληρη η εικονα ούτε και ειναι η μονη αποψη, αν ανατρεξεις λιγο παραπανω θα βρεις κι αλλες εμπειριες διαφορετικες απο τις δικες σου του argi και του papashark) ενώ με μια τέτοια εκθεση που ειναι κοινως αποδεκτη και προκυπτει απο επιστημονικη μεθοδο διαφαινονται οι αιτιες των προβληματων που αποδιδεις σε ολους.
Δικαιωμα σου να μην αποδεχεσαι και να μην διαβαζεις την μελέτη αλλά οι αποψεις σου ούτε τεκμήριο ειναι ουτε αποδειξη οταν δεν συνοδεύονται απο στοιχεία που να τις στηρίζουν.
Απλά είναι ο λόγος σου απέναντι στο δικό μου, μονο που εγώ έκανα και τον κόπο να την διαβάσω για να τον στηρίζω, θα χαρώ πολύ να δω έκθεση του σεβ να λεει για τα ιδια θέματα τα αντιθετα...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Mεγαλοκαρχαρίες :...
> 
> ... όλοι φοροδιαφεύγουμε ή βοηθάμε στην φοροδιαφυγή, είτε άμεσσα είτε έμμεσα.
> 
> Το ποιός φταίει είναι άλλη ιστορία, αλλά μην αρχίζουμε πάλι το γνωστό τρυπάκι "για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι", "για όλα φταίει το κεφάλαιο", και τα συνήθη στήρα συνθήματα...
> 
> 
> ...


Και αυτός είναι ο πραγματικός αγώνας που μπορούμε να κάνουμε όλοι μας, όχι πεζοδρόμιο, πορεία κατάληψη.

Πράξεις, πράξεις και πράξεις.

Πραγματικός αγώνας, όχι στήρα αντίθεση και αντίδραση.


Όλα ξεκινάνε από τα μικρά βήματα, που σιγά σιγά αλλάζουν και την νοοτροποία μας, και την κοινωνία μας.

----------


## freenet

> Mεγαλοκαρχαρίες :
> 
> Όσοι ψωνίζουν χωρίς απόδειξη για να γλυτώσουν ένα 10%
> Όσοι κάνουν ομαδικές με αμφιλεγόμενες διαδικασίες  
> Ταξιζτήδες που δεν κόβουν απόδειξη αλλά έχουν fixed φορολογία
> Γιατροί, υδραυλικοί, χτίστες, ηλεκτρολόγοι, μαρμαράδες, κλπ που δουλεύουν μαύρα
> Κομπιουτεράδες που κάνουν προγραμματάκια, επισκευές κλπ χωρίς δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών
> Φοιτητές που δουλευούν σερβιτόροι χωρίς ένσημα, χωρίς χαρτιά, είτε γιατί το αφεντικό ήταν κακό, είτε γιατί προτίμησαν να τα πέρνουν "καθαρά στο χέρι".


πανο επιμενεις να βάζεις τα παντα στο ίδιο τσουβαλι, καρχαριας κι αυτος που προσπαθει να αυξησει το εισοδημα του και να ζησει λιγο πιο αξιοπρεπη ζωη, καρχαριας κι αυτος που εκμεταλλεύεται τον εργαζομενο και δεν του κολλαει ενσημα δεν του πληρωνει υπερωριες,δεν τον ασφαλιζει δεν του δινει ασφαλεις συνθηκες εργασιας (αναρωτηθηκες ποτε γιατι ειμαστε μεσα στις πρωτες χωρες παγκοσμιως με τοσα πολλα και θανατηφορα εργατικα ατυχηματα? Ξερεις οτι οι υπευθυνοι των εργατικων ατυχηματων την γλιτωνουν με προστιμα ή αθωωσεις?).
Σορρυ αλλα υπάρχει και ένα μέτρο για κάποια πραγματα,ειναι εξοργιστικο να ξαμολανε τα σκυλια τους να τσιμπησουν τα ψαρακια οταν οι καρχαριες απολαμβανουν ασυλια στα πολυτελη τους γραφεια.Αυτο περιμενω απο εξυπνους ανθρωπους να το αντιλαμβανονται ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ απο κομματικες πολιτικες τοποθετησεις.
Η τακτικη ολα στο ιδιο τσουβαλι δεν παταει....

----------


## papashark

> Εχω παρακολυθησει unreal τετοιες αποψεις να εκφράζεις και σε αλλα σημεία του thread και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχεις διαβασει καμια απο τις σχετικες μελετες που επικαλεισαι.*Εκτός κι αν ειναι μελετες του σεβ οποτε εκει θα δεις να λενε τα αφεντικα τα χειροτερα*.





> Η διαφορά είναι οτι εσύ βάζεις στο επιχείρημα σου έναν στείρο εμπερισμό που προκύπτει απο τη δική σου οπτική και μόνο (η οποια ελπιζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι οτι δεν ειναι ολοκληρη η εικονα ούτε και ειναι η μονη αποψη, αν ανατρεξεις λιγο παραπανω θα βρεις κι αλλες εμπειριες διαφορετικες απο τις δικες σου του argi και του papashark) ενώ με μια τέτοια εκθεση που ειναι κοινως αποδεκτη και προκυπτει απο επιστημονικη μεθοδο διαφαινονται οι αιτιες των προβληματων που αποδιδεις σε ολους. 
> Δικαιωμα σου να μην αποδεχεσαι και να μην διαβαζεις την μελέτη αλλά οι αποψεις σου ούτε τεκμήριο ειναι ουτε αποδειξη οταν δεν συνοδεύονται απο στοιχεία που να τις στηρίζουν.
> Απλά είναι ο λόγος σου απέναντι στο δικό μου, μονο που εγώ έκανα και τον κόπο να την διαβάσω για να τον στηρίζω, *θα χαρώ πολύ να δω έκθεση του σεβ να λεει για τα ιδια θέματα τα αντιθετα...*


Πριν από λίγα μηνύματα καταδίκασες τις μελέτες του ΣΕΒ, και τις απόριψες δογματικά.

Μετά μας λες ότι δεν έχεις δει να μιλάνε για τα ίδια θέματα.


Κοινώς την απέριψες χωρίς να την έχεις διαβάσει καν....


Ταξικός διαχωρισμός και ταμπέλες :

Αφεντικά = κακοί άνθρωποι, πίνουν το αίμα και των ιδρώτα των φτωχών και τίμιων εργατών.

Συνδικαλιστές = οι καλοί άνθρωποι που φροντίζουν μόνο για το καλό των φτωχών και τίμιων εργατών.



Και ποιοί είναι τα αφεντικά ?

Εγώ, εσύ, ο παραδίπλα, άνθρωποι που είχαν από περισσότερη τύχη, μέχρι καλύτερες ιδέες, καλύτερη νοοτροποία, ήταν εξυπνότεροι, είχαν οράματα, ρίσκαραν για κάτι παραπάνω....

Όμως ο ταξικός διαχωρισμός τους κατατάσει αμέσως στην κατηγορία "κακοί άνθρωποι"....


Πάντως να πω (αν και νομίζω το έχει πει και ο @rgi παραπάνω), χειρότεροι εργοδότες είναι οι ίδιοι οι κουμουνιστές....  ::

----------


## freenet

> Πριν από λίγα μηνύματα καταδίκασες τις μελέτες του ΣΕΒ, και τις απόριψες δογματικά.
> 
> Μετά μας λες ότι δεν έχεις δει να μιλάνε για τα ίδια θέματα.


Καταλαβες τι έγραψα στα δύο ποστ?
Το νοημα ειναι οτι περιμενω να δω τον unreal ή οποιον αλλον να δινει στοιχεια για οσα ισχυριζεται.Και του εγραψα οτι αυτες τις αποψεις θα περιμενες να τις ακουσεις απο καποιον απο σεβ, και παρολαυτα περιμενω ακομα να δω σε ποια επιστημονικη μελετη τις στηριζει.Ο ιδιος βεβαια, δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβες, ειπε οτι δεν ξερει κατι παραπανω αλλα απλα βασιζεται στην εμπειρια του.
Πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι αποψεις δεν απορριπτω ουτε καν μελετες και γνωμες που δεν μου αρεσουν.Αν εχω στοιχεια να αντιπαραβαλλω το κάνω γιατι ειναι ο μονος τροπος να επιχειρηματολογησω επι της ουσιας.Τωρα αν η επιχειρηματολογια η δικη σου ή άλλου είναι "να σας επισω γιατι ετσι ειναι και γιατι έτσι το ξερω εγω" συγγνώμη αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπανω απο το λογο σου απεναντι στο δικο μας λογο.

----------


## papashark

Θες στοιχεία ?

Η παραγωγηκότητα μας σύμφωνα με τον ΣΕΒ ανέβηκε μεν, αλλά είναι στο 90% του μέσου όρου της Ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης.

Υπολοιπόμαστε πάρα πολύ.

Και αν διαβάσεις μέσα, η αύξηση της παραγωγηκότης δικαιολγείτε εν μέρη από την αύξηση της τεχνολογικής υποδομής, που ανέβηκε κατά 8.8% σε αντίθεση με τον μέσο όρο της ΕΕ που υποχώρησε, χωρίς όμως να μας λέει η ΓΣΕΕ, που αντιστοιχεί η τεχνολογική μας υποδομή σε σχέση με την ΕΕ.


Αυτό από μόνο του στηρίζει αυτά που λέει ο Unreal. Αν θέλουμε να προλάβουμε το τρένο και να διορθώσουμε τα προβλήματα της οικονομίας, τότε πρέπει να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη παραγωγικότητα από τον μέσο όρο της ευρώπης, και όχι χαμηλότερο.

Άσε που θα ήθελα να συγκρινόμαστε με αυτούς που έχουν υψηλούς επιδόσεις, και όχι με την Πορτογαλία, Ισπανία και Ιταλία που είναι στον πάτο μαζί μας.

Ακόμα δεν λέει πόσο % χάνει σε παραγωγηκοτητα η χώρα από τις συνεχείς πορείες, απεργείες, καταλήψεις, κλπ.

Δεν λέει πόσο έχει ανέβει η παραγωγηκότητα από την χρησιμοποίηση ξένου εργατικού δυναμικού, που δουλεύουν πραγματικά στις βαριές χειρονακτικές εργασίες. 

Δεν λέει πόσο ανέβηκε η παραγωγηκότητα από τα μεγάλα έργα, όπου και εκεί κυρίως δούλεψαν αλλοδαποί, και από εκεί προέρχετε η μεγάλη αύξηση τεχνολογικού εξοπλισμού.

Unreal, ευχαρίστησε τον freenet που προσκόμισε τα στοιχεία που υποστηρίζουν την θέση σου για την χαμηλή παραγωγηκότητα της χώρας μας.

Freenet, οι εκθέσεις διαβάζονται με διάφορους τρόπους, μπορεί η ΓΣΕΕ να θέλει να παρουσιάσει τα συμπεράσματα που θέλει τονίζοντας συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, αλλά άμα διαβάσεις με κριτικό μυαλό, θα δεις πολύ ποιό βαθειά.

----------


## Unreal

Τώρα δηλαδή εσύ θες συγκεκριμένες παραπομπές σε εκθέσεις της ΕΕ και του ΣΕΒ αλλιώς δεν πείθεσαι? Τα όσα έχουν ακουστεί στις ειδήσεις για τις ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα εκθέσεις και δημοσιεύσεις της ΕΕ δεν σου φτάνουν, πρέπει να δεις και να διαβάσεις τις εκθέσεις απο πρώτο χέρι?

Και καλά πες ότι εδώ στην Ελλάδα φταίνε μόνο τα κακά αφεντικά. Έχουν μαζευτεί δηλαδή εδώ όλα τα πιο κακά αφεντικά της υφηλίου. Διότι καπιταλιστικό σύστημα έχουν και στην Γερμανία και στην Αγγλία και στην Γαλλία και στην Δανία και στην Σουηδία και στην Ελβετία. Εκεί δηλαδή τα αφεντικά είναι τέλεια γι αυτό διαφέρουν τόσο πολύ αυτές οι χώρες και οι οικονομίες τους από την δική μας?

Όσο για την έκθεση της ΓΣΕΕ, θεώρησα χάσιμο χρόνου να διαβάσω μια έκθεση που ισχυρίζεται ότι η παραγωγικότητα μας είναι κοντά στον μέσο όρο της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης κάτι που θα σήμαινε ότι και η οικονομία μας θα έπρεπε να είναι κοντά στον μέσο όρο της ΕΕ, μόνο που είναι από τις τελευταίες. Το να πείς ότι φταίνει τα κακά αφεντικά που καπηλεύονται όλα τα κέρδη από την παραγωγικότητα δύσκολα πείθει αν σκεφτείς και αυτά που είπα στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να πούμε ότι φταίνει μόνο τα αφεντικά η φταίνε μόνο οι εργαζόμενοι. Φταίνε και αφεντικά και εργαζόμενοι, αλλά απλώς απο ένα σημείο και μετά τα αφεντικά βλέποντας ότι δεν μπορούν να αντιστρέψουν την πορεία της επιχείρησης (και σε αυτό μπορεί να φταίνε και οι ίδιοι λόγω κακών χειρισμών, αλλά και οι εργαζόμενοι με την χαμηλή και ποιοτικά και ποσοτικά παραγωγικότητα) είτε κλείνουν, είτε μετακομίζουν σε άλλες χώρες όπου για την ίδια παραγωγικότητα έχουν χαμηλότερο κόστος εργασίας. Θα έπρεπε και τα αφεντικά να κάτσουν και να παλέψουν περισσότερο για την σωτηρία της επιχείρησης τους μέσα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά όπως οι εργαζόμενοι έχουν την νοοτροπία δούλεψε όσο ναναι όπως ναναι και κοίτα να πληρωθείς, έτσι και τα αφεντικά δεν θα κάτσουν να σκεφτούν τρόπους για να αλλάξουν την νοοτροπία των εργαζομένων τους αλλά θα κοιτάξουν την εύκολη λύση ώστε να "πληρωθούν" και αυτοί όσο μεγαλύτερα και πιο εύκολα κέρδη γίνεται.

Πως θα αλλάξει αυτή η βλακωδέστατη ελληνική νοοτροπία που εγώ την βλέπω και σε εργοδότες και σε εργαζομένους και σε αφεντικά και σε υφιστάμενους, και σε καθηγητες και σε φοιτητές, και σε βουλευτές και σε εκλογικό σώμα, αυτό θέλω να δω πως θα γίνει.

----------


## enaon

Ωραίος ο διαξιφισμός Unreal-RF  :: 

Νομίζω ότι άσχετα με τις εκθέσεις ή την Ιστορία, η πραγματικότητα λέει, ότι όταν κάθονται σε ένα τραπέζι 10 άνθρωποι του τόπου μας και ψάχνουν γιατί δεν πάει καλά το κράτος, έχουμε 10 χιουμορίστες.

Είναι bug στο λοσμικό που μας φόρτωσαν οι προηγούμενοι μάλλον.. Νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε εμείς και απέναντι το κράτος (κάτι σαν την κατοχή και τους Γερμανούς- δέν έζησα τότε, φαντάζομαι απο εκεί έρχετε ίσως). 
Εμείς κάνουμε αντάρτικο και δεν ρουφιανεύουμε εμάς στο κακό κράτος, που επειδή δεν έχουμε Γερμανούς, στην πραγματικότητα είμαστε πάλι εμείς, οπότε ποτέ δεν μας λέμε ότι μας κλέβουμε, αλλά όλοι το ξέρουμε  :: .

----------


## Unreal

Papashark καταρχήν χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε σε κάποια θέματα. Εγώ το ήξερα ότι αυτό το 90% είναι είτε ψεύτικο είτε πλασματικό ( για τους λόγους που ανέφερες) διότι αλλιώς θα το βλέπαμε στην οικονομία μας. Απο εκεί και πέρα ο freenet με το να πιστεύει ότι για όλα φταίνει τα κακά αφεντικά είναι απλώς μύθος, όχι ο ...μύθος του υδραυλικού που γοητεύει γκομενάρες, αλλά ο μύθος του κακού αφεντικού .

enaon Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε οι Γερμανοί που μόλις έφυγαν αρχίσαμε να σκοτωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας, αλλά σίγουρα αυτό δείχνει ότι όλοι έχουμε σοβαρό πρόβλημα στον τρόπο που σκεφτόμαστε. Για εμάς μπορεί να φταίνε οι άλλοι, οι Εβραίοι, οι Κεφαλαιοκράτες, οι Αμερικάνοι, πάντως σίγουρα δε φταίμε εμείς σε τίποτα, είμαστε σε όλα τέλειοι, φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι.

----------


## nvak

> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να πούμε ότι φταίνει μόνο τα αφεντικά η φταίνε μόνο οι εργαζόμενοι.


Σαφώς και δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε!!! 
Ας βρούμε πρώτα που επενδύθηκαν οι οικονομίες μας που μπήκαν στο χρηματιστήριο με τις αυξήσεις μετοχικού κεφαλαίου.
Ας βρούμε πως επενδύονται οι οικονομίες μας που πηγαίνουν στις αμυντικές δαπάνες.
Ας βρούμε που τελικά καταλήγει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των επιδοτήσεων της ΕΟΚ
Ας βρούμε ποιοί παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις 

και μετά παίρνουμε και μείς μια ιδέα για το ποιός φταίει, ποιός δεν δουλεύει και ποιός είναι της αρπαχτής  ::  

Αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες *παραγωγικότητα σημαίνει πρωτίστως οργάνωση και αποτελεσματικότητα*. Σημαίνει ότι ποιάνει τοπο η δουλειά σου και δεν χάνεται. 
Δυστυχώς όσα χρόνια δουλεύω δεν το είδα να γίνεται  ::

----------


## JS

Οι Έλληνες δουλεύουν παραπάνω απο τους άλλους Ευρωπαίους, παίρνουν τα λιγότερα και απολαμβάνουνε περισσότερο την ζωή τους.
This is a fact  ::   ::   :: 
Λυπάμαι αλλά ποτέ μα ΠΟΤΕ δεν φταίει ο εργαζόμενος για την μεωμένη αποδοτικότητα εταιρίας/κράτους/...


edit:
αν και το καταλάβατε, εργαζόμενος εννοώ το "κατώτερο στέλεχος".

----------


## mbjp

> Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε οι Γερμανοί που μόλις έφυγαν αρχίσαμε να σκοτωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας


οι αγγλοι




*JS* αλλωστε το ψαρι βρωμάει απο το κεφάλι. Καποιοι φυσικα θελουν να μας κανουν να πιστεψουμε το αντιθετο..

----------


## papashark

> Οι Έλληνες δουλεύουν παραπάνω απο τους άλλους Ευρωπαίους, παίρνουν τα λιγότερα και απολαμβάνουνε περισσότερο την ζωή τους.
> This is a fact   
> Λυπάμαι αλλά ποτέ μα ΠΟΤΕ δεν φταίει ο εργαζόμενος για την μεωμένη αποδοτικότητα εταιρίας/κράτους/...
> 
> 
> edit:
> αν και το καταλάβατε, εργαζόμενος εννοώ το "κατώτερο στέλεχος".


Τράβα βίδωσε εσύ κανα PC, που όλο κωπροσκυλιάζεις στο forum...

Που να πάει μπροστά η εταιρεία που δουλεύεις με τέτοιον υπάλληλο σαν κι εσένα, είσαι το παράδειγμα της χαμηλής παραγωγηκότητας  ::   ::   ::   ::  






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε οι Γερμανοί που μόλις έφυγαν αρχίσαμε να σκοτωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας
> 
> 
> οι αγγλοι


Είτε έφταιγε η συμφωνία άγγλων-ρώσων, είτε έφταιγαν οι εδώ που δεν ήθελαν να την εφαρμώσουν. (μιλάω για εκείνο το χαρτάκι που αντάλαξαν Τσώρτσιλ-Στάλιν, που χώριζε τα βαλκάνια σε στις 2 πλευρές).

Βέβαια το ρητό υπάρχει :

_Και τώρα τι θα κάνουμε χωρίς βαρβάρους;_


Όμως ο ποιητής δεν είχε σκεφτεί την προνοητικότητα της Ελληνικής Φυλής :

Θα εφεύρουμε νέους !!!!  ::  

Είναι εύκολο να σου φταίνε οι άλλοι και όχι ο ευατός σου  ::

----------


## enaon

> Ας βρούμε πρώτα που επενδύθηκαν οι οικονομίες μας που μπήκαν στο χρηματιστήριο με τις αυξήσεις μετοχικού κεφαλαίου.
> Ας βρούμε πως επενδύονται οι οικονομίες μας που πηγαίνουν στις αμυντικές δαπάνες.
> Ας βρούμε που τελικά καταλήγει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των επιδοτήσεων της ΕΟΚ
> Ας βρούμε ποιοί παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις 
> 
> και μετά παίρνουμε και μείς μια ιδέα για το ποιός φταίει, ποιός δεν δουλεύει και ποιός είναι της αρπαχτής  
> :


Γιατί δέν ξέρουμε που πήγαν ρε Νίκο;
Εκεί που έπρεπε πήγαν, στην τσέπη των ανθρώπων της ηλικίας σου, που πρόλαβαν και τα έβαλαν μέσα. Τι να ψάξουμε, ποιος θα μας πει, αν ρωτήσεις που πήγαν τα κλεμμένα, είσαι με τους άλλους, και εμείς δεν ρουφιανευουμε. 

Ζούμε με την ελπίδα ότι θα καταφέρουμε να τοποθετήσουμε και στην δικιά μας λίγα, χωρίς φυσικά να τιμωρηθούμε, γιατί δεν είναι κακό, το κράτος κλέβουμε, ενώ να μας καταγγείλει ένας γνωστός-φίλος-γείτονας-κάτι, είναι κακό, θα είναι ρουφιάνος.

Είναι τέλειο το παράδειγμα με τους ολυμπιακούς και τον εξοπλισμό που βουτήξαμε στο τέλος νομίζω. Φαντάζομαι όλοι μας ξέρουμε από έναν που κατέληξε να έχει εξοπλισμό που χάθηκε. Τον βουτήξαμε μέσα από το σπίτι μας, εμείς, όχι οι άλλοι, και την επόμενη στιγμή ψάχναμε ποιος μας έκλεψε.

----------


## mbjp

> Είτε έφταιγε η συμφωνία άγγλων-ρώσων, είτε έφταιγαν οι εδώ που δεν ήθελαν να την εφαρμώσουν. (μιλάω για εκείνο το χαρτάκι που αντάλαξαν Τσώρτσιλ-Στάλιν, που χώριζε τα βαλκάνια σε στις 2 πλευρές).


Νομιζω ηταν πακετο απο τσιγαρα και οχι χαρτακι  :: 
Εχουν βγει στη δημοσιοτητα και μαλιστα πολυ προσφατα, αρκετα Βρετανικα εγγραφα που αποδεικνυουν τον καθοριστικο οσο και ουσιαστικο ρολο των Αγγλων στα γεγονοτα της εποχης. Τον αντικτυπο αυτης της μαύρης τριετιας τον συνανταμε ακομη και σημερα, απο τα πολιτικα συνθηματα εως τις προκατηλειμενες εκφρασεις προς την αντιθετη αποψη (εκατερωθεν).

----------


## sotirisk

Unreal, ωραία όλα αυτά που λες, όμορφα διατυπωμένα, μπορείς όμως να μας τα συσχετίσεις λίγο και με το θέμα που συζητάμε εδώ?
Αυτό της παιδείας δηλαδή, και δη του δημόσιου Πανεπιστημίου.

Αν αρχίσουμε τις γενικόλογες φιλοσοφικο-κοινωνικές παρατηρήσεις για το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα, το που χάνεται το χρήμα και το που τελειώνει η γνώση δε νομίζω να τελειώσουμε ποτέ. Στην πράξη τι κάνουμε.

Το θέμα είναι το Πανεπιστήμιο. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς το βλέπεις.

Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να κάνουμε λίγο πίσω, να έρθουν τα ωραία μας ιδιωτικά Πανεπιστήμια, a priori ισότιμα με τα δημόσια, όπως προστάζουν τα 2 μεγάλα κόμματα? Προσωπικά δεν καίγομαι να σου πω την αλήθεια, η δικιά μου σχολή χλωμό να γίνει σε ιδιωτικό Πανεπιστήμιο, οι computer-άδες θα φάνε την πίκρα τη μεγάλη, αλλά δεν θεωρώ σωστή άποψη το "άστο να πάει άστο" και τον ωχαδερφισμό του "δε βαριέσαι, κι εμένα τι με νοιάζει, ας γίνουν και ιδιωτικά". 

Πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι και λίγο τον συνάνθρωπό σου, που υπάρχει πιθανότητα να του κόβει, αλλά να έκατσαν έτσι οι συγκυρίες της ζωής του και να μην μπορεί να δώσει 10 και 20 χιλιάρικα το χρόνο για σπουδές (που κάπου εκεί θα κάνει ένα σοβαρό Ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο - μην τα κρίνουμε όλα με βάση το Deree και το ΙΕΚ κακ-Ομηρος). 

Όσον αφορά την εξυγίανση του δημόσιου Πανεπιστημίου, όσο αυτή πάει να γίνει με μέτρα του ποδαριού, χωρίς να αγγίζουμε κατ'ελάχιστον και μόνο την ουσία, ε, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα επιτύχει.
Και επειδή αν από κάτι πρέπει να διδασκόμαστε αυτό είναι το παρελθόν, να αναλύσουμε λίγο τα αποτελέσματα της "Εκπαιδευτικής Μεταρρύθμισης" των χρόνων Αρσένη?
Ήμουνα μαθητής στις επίμαχες χρονιές, έδινα Πανελλήνιες στη 2α Λυκείου, και μέχρι το μέσο της χρονιάς ήξερα ότι ο βαθμός μου θα μετρούσε για την εισαγωγή στο Πανεπιστήμιο. Έδωσα 14 μαθήματα Πανελλήνιες στη β λυκείου, και 12 στη Γ λυκείου,στη β' μέχρι και Θρησκευτικά. Την γενική μόρφωση που αποκομίζεις διαβάζοντας μαθήματα για Πανελλήνιες καλύτερα να μην τη σχολιάσω, δεν θυμάμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τίποτα από τα θεωρητικά μαθήματα. 
Γενική παραδοχή ότι όλοι οι φοιτητές που μπήκαμε τότε είμαστε μακράν οι χειρότεροι στο Πανεπιστήμιο, γιατί πολύ απλά οι γνώσεις που είχαμε στα "ειδικά" μαθήματα (μαθήματα κατεύθυνσης) ήταν πολύ λιγότερες (αφού δίνοντας ένα σκασμό μαθήματα δεν προλάβενες να ασχοληθείς με αυτά που θα σου χρειαζόντουσαν). 
Το αποτέλεσμα της "μεταρρύθμισης", είναι από 12+ μαθήματα να δίνονται τώρα 6 μαθήματα Πανελλήνιες (περίπου σαν τις δέσμες δηλαδή).

Αυτό γιατί όταν λες λόγια, όντας πολιτικός, είναι όλα εύκολα και μεταρρυθμίσιμα. Στην πράξη όμως δεν είναι έτσι. Όταν σχεδιάζεις κάτι πρόχειρα, απλά για λαϊκή κατανάλωση και για να πάρεις 2 ψήφους παραπάνω επειδή είσαι πρωτοπόρος, ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε να πλένεις ούτε πιάτα στην κουζίνα (περίπτωση της νυν υπουργού παιδείας), το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι τραγικό. 
Το άλλο που λέγεται ότι ο λαός κοντράρει, ισχύει, αλλά κοντράρει μέχρι να εφαρμοστούν τα μέτρα. Μετά τα τρώει στην μάπα, όπως κι εγώ διάβασα Θρησκευτικά για να δώσω Πανελλήνιες, για το τι μανδύα φόραγε ο Σιντάρτα Γκαουντάμα στην Ινδία και για το αν ο Βούδας επιτρέπεται να κάθεται σταυροπόδι, άμεση συνάφεια με το Χημικό που σπουδάζω, και με τα γενικότερα ενδιαφέροντά μου, πάντα είχα την απορία πώς κοιμάται ο Βούδας, μετά τη Β' Λυκείου μου λύθηκε για πάντα. 
Κανείς δε λέει όχι στις αλλαγές στο Δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο. Όχι λέει στην προχειρότητα και στα μέτρα τύπου ν+2, (ν+2)/π, και (ν+π)*2πr^2, όπου αν το Πανεπιστήμιο είναι στρογγυλό, εισάγουμε και το π μέσα να γίνει τζερτζελές. 

Την άποψή της για την Παιδεία, η νυν υπουργός (και το επιτελείο της φυσικά, δεν είναι προσωπικό το θέμα) μου την έδωσε 1-2 χρόνια πριν, όταν αύξησε!!! τις ώρες των αρχαίων στα σχολεία. 
Γράφω αρκετά καλά ελληνικά (δημοτική όμως), παρ'όλο που δεν μπορώ να βάλω ούτε μια σωστή περισπωμένη, και ποτέ δε συμπάθησα την εκμάθηση μιας νεκρής γλώσσας. Τέτοια μέτρα είναι για λαϊκή κατανάλωση, και για να "μάθουν τα παιδιά μας καλύτερα Ελληνικά". Αν ήθελε να μάθουν καλύτερα ελληνικά, ας έφτιαχνε ειδικά σχολεία προετοιμασίας των παιδιών των μεταναστών, που μπαίνουν χωρίς να γνωρίζουν ΛΕΞΗ στα ελληνικά, στο ελληνικό σχολείο... Τα αρχαία μας μάραναν...
Αλλά το να φτιάξεις ένα σχολείο, θέλει κεφάλαιο και επένδυση, το να αυξήσεις 2 ώρες ένα μάθημα και να κάνεις "μεταρρύθμιση" θέλει γύρω στα 5 λεπτά. 

Όχι στην προχειρότητα λοιπόν, και στις οιωνεί μεταρρυθμίσεις του 5άλεπτου.

----------


## python

Παιδια!! 
κάποιος έγραψε πως οι νέοι δεν θέλουνε να πάνε στρατο!!!

ΝΑΙ και εγώ ειμαι ένας απο αυτούς.

Να παω να κάνω τι????
Να γίνω ΑΝΔΡΑΣ????
να μάθω να πυροβολάω??

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΘΕΝΕΙ Ο ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ!!!!!
κάθεσε τα ξύνεις 12 μήνες, και καθαρίζεις και κάνεις σκοπέτο.
βλέπεις τους βυσματούχους να την κάνουνε.
και τους ρωσσοπόντιους(αν υπάρχει αυτο το πράγμα σαν φυλλή...)
να τα ξύνουνε 3 μήνες και να πλακόνονται, α οσο για τα ναρκωτικά???
αστα βράστα.

λες να την μιώσουνε την θητεία, σωστα???
ε λοιπόν ετσι οπως είναι πλεον ο στρατος, το ιδιο πράγμα μου κάνει, ξανα χαμένος χρόνος.
Και όσο για τους μεγάλους τους καημένους....  ::   ::  

κΡΊΜΑ ΕΕΕ???  ::  

κάτι διαγωνισμοί μου έχουν κάτσει με κάτι επιδόματα???
10 φορές πάνω η τιμές?? ενω δεν τα αξίζουν ούτε στο 20% του συνόλ ποσου???
μιλάω για άρματα, φρεγάτες, αεροπλάνα, όπλα, πυράβλους και και και και και.................

Ο απλός ο κόσμος φταίει που πεινάει, αυτοί που υποστηρίζουν τους εργοδότες, τι δουλεια κάνουνε???????
που δουλεύουνε?????
για να ξέρουμε με ποιους μιλάμε γιαυτο.

Χωρίς παρεξηγηση, αυτα που βλέπω , νιώθω πως είνια γραμμένα απο άτομα που είναι οι ίδιοι εργοδοτες!!!!!!!!!!!!
και είναι απο εύπορες οικογένιες!!!!!!!
αυτο μου δείχνετε, δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είστε, αλλα θα είθελα να μάθω.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ούγκ Ούγκ Γκόρθ!!
Ούγκ!!! 
---> Προσεχώς κοντά σας η Νέα "ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ"... 

ΑΑΑ... Μήν ξεχάσω.. Βλέπω σε λίγο καιρό να φεύγουν φοιτητές σαν "ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΕΣ" γιατί δεν τους σηκώνει το κλίμα!! 
Για άλλη μία φορά μπουρδέλο η Ελλάδα!! 


1+1=11?  ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Υ.Γ: Τόσο καιρό μιά χαρά είμασταν πάλι να τα γ@μησουν όλα θέλουν!!!...  ::   ::

----------


## python

Ούγκ Ούγκ Γκόρθ!! 
Ούγκ!!! 
---> Προσεχώς κοντά σας η Νέα "ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ"... 





??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Ούγκ Ούγκ Γκόρθ!! 
> Ούγκ!!! 
> ---> Προσεχώς κοντά σας η Νέα "ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ"... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Κάτι δικά μου!!  ::

----------


## kakis

-----------------------------

----------


## python

Ουγκ αγκ αγκ αγκ ιγκ βιγκ βαγκεν , ε? 
 ::   ::   ::  

Αγκενγκ καγκ κογκγ ιγκ νογκ 

 ::   ::   ::   ::  


νοπογκ παγκ ινγκ, ασιγκ ΠΑΝΓΚ!!!!  ::   ::  



 ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να κάνουμε λίγο πίσω, να έρθουν τα ωραία μας ιδιωτικά Πανεπιστήμια, a priori ισότιμα με τα δημόσια, όπως προστάζουν τα 2 μεγάλα κόμματα? Προσωπικά δεν καίγομαι να σου πω την αλήθεια, η δικιά μου σχολή χλωμό να γίνει σε ιδιωτικό Πανεπιστήμιο, οι computer-άδες θα φάνε την πίκρα τη μεγάλη, αλλά δεν θεωρώ σωστή άποψη το "άστο να πάει άστο" και τον ωχαδερφισμό του "δε βαριέσαι, κι εμένα τι με νοιάζει, ας γίνουν και ιδιωτικά".


Τι καημός είναι αυτός με τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια ?

Τι σκατά φοβάστε, τον ανταγωνισμό ?

Δηλαδή τι αλλάζει με το σήμερα ? Τώρα δεν μπορείς να πάς στο εξωτερικό και να σπουδάσεις ? Είτε ΕΕ, είτε ΗΠΑ, είτε Βουλγαρία, Σερβία, Ρουμανία, σε ένα σωρό ξένα ιδιωτικά ή μη πανεπιστήμεια ?

Έχω δει ένα σωρό γιατρούς από Πανεπιστήμεια του πρωην Ανατολικού Μπλόκ, θετικές επιστήμες από Αμερική, Νομική από Γαλλία (και ναι μπορούν και εξασκούν δίκαιο στην ελλάδα), Οικονομικά από Αγγλία, άλλες ειδικότητες από Ιταλία, και άλλοι σε δημόσια, άλλοι σε ιδιωτικά. Έχω δει και συμμαθητή μου στου λύκειο μετά από 6 χρόνια να έχει έρθει από Non Competitive Community College, να έχει αναγνωρίσει το πτυχίο (κομματόσκυλο βλέπεις) και να δουλεύει στο δημόσιο ως πτυχιούχος ! 

Καλύτερα να πηγαίνουν σε εδώ ιδιωτικά, να τα ελέγχει το κράτος, να ξέρουμε και από που κρατάει η σκούφια τους, για να μην ψάχνουμε την διαφορά μεταξύ των :
University of London
London University
University of City of London
City University of London
City London University
The University of London
και πάει λέγοντας όπου ένα είναι το σοβαρό και τα άλλα 200 είναι τύπου ΙΕΚ Ανω Μαχαλά....


Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την εμμονή με τα ιδιωτικά, δεν καταλαβαίνω την απαίτηση σε κρατικό μονοπώλειο της τριτοτβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, όταν στην πραγματικότητα το μονοπώλειο αυτό ΔΕΝ υπάρχει.

Με την ΕΕ, θα έρχεσε με αναγωρισμένο πτυχίο από το τελευταίο κολλέγιο του κwλου της Βουλγαρίας που θα είναι μέλος της ΕΕ, και θα μετράει το ίδιο στο Δημόσιο με το πτυχίο της ΑΣΣΟΕ, του Kαποδιστριακού, του ΠαΠΕΙ, και οποιοδήποτε άλλης σχολής.


Ξυπνάτε, και δείτε την πραγματικότητα, δεν υπάρχει κρατικό μονοπώλειο στην τριτοβάθμεια εκπαίδευση εδώ και καιρό, και το μόνο που κάνετε είναι να ξεγελάτε τον ευατό σας και να κομπλεξάρετε μόνοι σας...




> ...
> Γενική παραδοχή ότι όλοι οι φοιτητές που μπήκαμε τότε είμαστε μακράν οι χειρότεροι στο Πανεπιστήμιο, γιατί πολύ απλά οι γνώσεις που είχαμε στα "ειδικά" μαθήματα (μαθήματα κατεύθυνσης) ήταν πολύ λιγότερες (αφού δίνοντας ένα σκασμό μαθήματα δεν προλάβενες να ασχοληθείς με αυτά που θα σου χρειαζόντουσαν).
> ...
> Το άλλο που λέγεται ότι ο λαός κοντράρει, ισχύει, αλλά κοντράρει μέχρι να εφαρμοστούν τα μέτρα. Μετά τα τρώει στην μάπα, όπως κι εγώ διάβασα Θρησκευτικά για να δώσω Πανελλήνιες, για το τι μανδύα φόραγε ο Σιντάρτα Γκαουντάμα στην Ινδία και για το αν ο Βούδας επιτρέπεται να κάθεται σταυροπόδι, άμεση συνάφεια με το Χημικό που σπουδάζω, και με τα γενικότερα ενδιαφέροντά μου, πάντα είχα την απορία πώς κοιμάται ο Βούδας, μετά τη Β' Λυκείου μου λύθηκε για πάντα.
> ...


Σκοπός του Λυκείου δεν είναι να σε προετοιμάσει για να μπεις στο πανεπιστήμειο (άσχετα αν κατάντησε έτσι).

Σκοπός του Λυκείου είναι να σου δώσει γενικές γνώσεις, και άμα μάθεις με ποιό πλευρό κοιμάτε ο Βούδας, ναι θα γίνεις καλύτερο άνθρωπος, θα γίνεις καλύτερο Χριστιανός, γιατι υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να καταλάβεις στην ζωή σου την φιλοσοφία του Χριστιανισμού, και όχι τι λέει ο κάθε τραγόπαπας.

Μακάρι να κάναμε στο Λύκειο ακόμα ποιό λίγα μαθήματα κατεύθηνσεις, και να δίναμε περισσότερο έμφαση στην γενική παιδεία, μέχρι το όνομα του το λέει "Γενικό Λύκειο".

Υπήρχαν από παλιά τα "Τεχνικά Λύκεια" όπου μάθαινες τέχνη, και τα "Γενικά Λύκεια" όπου έπαιρνες γενική παιδεία. Μετά ήρθαν τα γιαλαντζί Πολυκλαδικά που ήταν η μίξη των δύο ως πείραμα, και τέλος ήρθε το φροντηστήριο, έ σόρρυ.... το Ενιαίο Λύκειο που ξαφνικά κάποιοι ηλίθιοι για να κερδίσουν ψήφους, έκαναν το όνειρο κάθε έλληνα να πάει σε ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ, αδιαφορόντας για το τι θα γίνει εκεί μέσα και τι θα κάνουν όλοι αυτοί όταν τελειώσουν.

Ξυπνάτε, δεν μπορούμε να πάμε όλοι στα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ, κάποιοι πρέπει να δουλέψουμε χειρονακτικά, κάποιοι πρέπει να κάνουμε τέχνη, ειδάλλως μια μέρα θα υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες πολιτών, κονομημένοι αλβανοί που θα κάνουν όλες τις εργατοδουλειές από εργάτης στην φάμπρικα μέχρι ηλεκτρολόγος και υδραυλικός, και άνεργοι πτυχιούχοι που δουλεύουν για ένα κομάτι ψωμί....

Ξυπνάτε, δεν υπάρχει κρατικό μονοπώλειο στην παιδεία στην πραγματικότητα, και δεν πρόκειτε να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει και στα χαρτιά.


Ξυπνάτε και δείτε που ζείτε και ποιά είναι η πραγματικότητα, και όχι στήρα ηλίθια συνθήματα "θέλουμε", που θα γίνουν πραγματικότητα μόνα τους ως διά μαγείας με το μαγικό ραβδάκι του μάγου, βλέπε νομοσχέδιο - υπουργός.


Ξυπνάτε μια ώρα αρχίτερα, όχι όταν θα πάτε στα 30-35....

----------


## jungle traveller

papashark εχεις γινει κουραστικος...λες συνεχεια το ιδιο με διαφορετικο τροπο.

----------


## xrg

> Ξυπνάτε μια ώρα αρχίτερα, όχι όταν θα πάτε στα 30-35....


Πάνο, δεν καταλαβαίνουν..

Είμαστε η μόνη χώρα, παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία, όπου η κυβέρνηση θέλει να αλλάξει το σύστημα και οι φοιτητικές οργανώσεις (ιδιαίτερα οι αριστερές) δίνουν μάχη για να μήν αλλάξει τίποτα!

----------


## python

Χωρίς παρεξηγηση, αυτα που βλέπω , νιώθω πως είνια γραμμένα απο άτομα που είναι οι ίδιοι εργοδοτες!!!!!!!!!!!! 
και είναι απο εύπορες οικογένιες!!!!!!! 
αυτο μου δείχνετε, δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είστε, αλλα θα ηθελα να 
μάθω.


ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ????????????????????????????????

----------


## thalexan

Έχω την άισθηση ότι σε αυτό το thread φτάσαμε στο σημείο που τα επιχειρήματα πλέον ανακυκλώνονται.

----------


## freenet

και πριν αλεκτωρ λαλήσει τρεις φορές ο ΟΟΣΑ βγαζει σε εκθεση του οτι οι ελληνες εργαζονται περισσοτερο απο ολες τις χωρες του ΟΟΣΑ....
Εχει μια αισθηση ειρωνειας αυτο για οσους ισχυρίζονταν το αντίθετο...

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=244

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Έχω την άισθηση ότι σε αυτό το thread φτάσαμε στο σημείο που τα επιχειρήματα πλέον ανακυκλώνονται.


Όχι γιατί εδώ και καιρό έχουμε πιάσει παράλληλη συζήτηση για 5-6 ακόμα θέματα

----------


## RF

> και πριν αλεκτωρ λαλήσει τρεις φορές ο ΟΟΣΑ βγαζει σε εκθεση του οτι οι ελληνες εργαζονται περισσοτερο απο ολες τις χωρες του ΟΟΣΑ....
> Εχει μια αισθηση ειρωνειας αυτο για οσους ισχυρίζονταν το αντίθετο...
> 
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=244


Και θέλουν και αξιοπρεπείς μισθούς και κοινωνικές παροχές και σύνταξη τα ρεμάλια. Ένα πιάτο ρύζι την ημέρα και πολύ τους είναι  ::

----------


## papashark

> Χωρίς παρεξηγηση, αυτα που βλέπω , νιώθω πως είνια γραμμένα απο άτομα που είναι οι ίδιοι εργοδοτες!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> και είναι απο εύπορες οικογένιες!!!!!!! 
> αυτο μου δείχνετε, δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είστε, αλλα θα ηθελα να 
> μάθω.
> 
> 
> ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ????????????????????????????????


Άρχισα να δουλεύω τελειώνοντας την 2α λυκείου σε φαστ φουντ ένα ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι, και μετά 5 μήνες πριν τελιώσω το λύκειο σε μια μικρή εταιρεία για 1.5 χρόνο και μετά σε ναυτιλιακή.

Ναι σήμερα είμαι εργοδότης.

Ναι έχει υπάρξη περίοδος στην ζωή μου που η οικογένεια μου δεν είχε λεφτά ούτε για ένα πιάτο φαή.

Ναι έχει υπάρξη περίοδος που η οικογένεια μου έχει χεστή στο τάληρο και ο συγχωρεμένος ο πατέρας μου έτρωγε λεφτά με την σέσουλα στα μπουζούκια.

Όταν πέθανε ο πατέρας μου, μας άφησε μια εταιρεία που έμπαινε μέσα με τα μπούνια, χρώσταγε παντού, και ένα συναίτερο (εκ των δύο) που προσπαθούσε να με ρίξει κάθε μέρα.

Τα έχω περάσει και τα 2, και την φτώχια και τα πλούτη (λέμε τώρα), και υπάλληλος και αφεντικό.

Όχι δεν είναι καλή περίοδος της ζωής μου, πριν από ένα χρόνο 4 παλικάρια με όπλα στα χέρια έκλεψαν τα όνειρα μου, και από τότε είμαι πνιγμένος σε επιταγές και σε δάνεια προσπαθώντας να ορθοποδήσω.

Θα ορθοποδήσω όμως. Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, θα ξαναβγάλω λεφτά, θα ξανακάνω όνειρα, γιατί θα αγωνιστώ να τα καταφέρω μόνος μου, γιατί κανένας δεν πρόκειτε να μου τα χαρίσει, γιατί το κράτος και να θέλει δεν μπορεί να μου τα δώσει, μόνος μου με τον αγώνα στην δουλειά θα τα ξανακάνω.

Όταν το καταλάβετε αυτό, τότε θα αναθεωρήσετε πολλά πράγματα στην ζωή σας, μέχρι τότε θα ζείτε στον εφηβικό σας κόσμο, δηλητηριασμένο από συνδικαλιστές φοιτητοπατέρες που ζουν από τους φόβους σας και τις ανάγκες σας.


Ναι επαναλαμβανόμαστε, ναι ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, δεν θα πω το "επανάληψης μητέρα πάσης μαθήσεως", αλλά θα πω ότι λέγε λέγε, μπορεί να ξυπνήσετε μια μέρα νωρίτερα....  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> και πριν αλεκτωρ λαλήσει τρεις φορές ο ΟΟΣΑ βγαζει σε εκθεση του οτι οι ελληνες εργαζονται περισσοτερο απο ολες τις χωρες του ΟΟΣΑ....
> Εχει μια αισθηση ειρωνειας αυτο για οσους ισχυρίζονταν το αντίθετο...
> 
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=244
> 
> 
> Και θέλουν και αξιοπρεπείς μισθούς και κοινωνικές παροχές και σύνταξη τα ρεμάλια. Ένα πιάτο ρύζι την ημέρα και πολύ τους είναι


Mάθετε να διαβάζετε :




> Οι Έλληνες εργάζονται *τις πιο πολλές ώρες* μεταξύ των εργαζομένων στις χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ, σύμφωνα με την ετήσια έκθεση για την απασχόληση του Οργανισμού Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας και Ανάπτυξης (ΟΟΣΑ).


Ακόμα χειρότερο για τους έλληνες εργαζόμενους, παρότι δουλεύουν περισσότερες ώρες από τους υπόλοιπους, παράγουν λιγότερο....

----------


## papashark

> Οι Έλληνες εργάζονται τις πιο πολλές ώρες μεταξύ των εργαζομένων στις χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ, σύμφωνα με την ετήσια έκθεση για την απασχόληση του Οργανισμού Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας και Ανάπτυξης (ΟΟΣΑ). 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της έκθεσης για το 2005, *κάθε εργαζόμενος στην Ελλάδα εργάστηκε 2.053 ώρες κατά μέσο όρο*, ενώ μόνο οι εργαζόμενοι στην Κορέα είναι πιθανό να δουλεύουν περισσότερες ώρες κατά μέσο όρο (περίπου 2.400 ώρες με στοιχεία 2004). 
> 
> Με βάση τα διαθέσιμα στοιχεία, τους εργαζόμενους στην Ελλάδα, ακολουθούν οι εργαζόμενοι στην Τσέχια με 2.002 ώρες εργασίας κατά μέσο όρο και οι εργαζόμενοι στην Πολωνία με 1.994 ώρες εργασίας κατά μέσο όρο. 
> 
> Οι εργαζόμενοι με τις λιγότερες ώρες εργασίας κατά μέσο όρο εμφανίζονται στη Νορβηγία (1.360 ώρες), την Ολλανδία (1.367 ώρες) και τ*η Γερμανία (1.435 ώρες). 
> *
> *Οι ώρες εργασίας δείχνουν να περιορίζονται στο βιομηχανοποιημένο κόσμο, παρά τον αυξανόμενο ανταγωνισμό από τις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του ΟΟΣΑ.* 
> ...


Ξεφτύλα, δουλεύουμε 33% παραπάνω από τους Γερμανούς και παράγουμε λιγότερο έργο. Δείγμα ντροπής είναι για την κατάντια μας.


Διαβάζοντας ολόκληρο το άρθρο, σου λένε και πόσο σοβαρά να τους πάρεις, γιατί πετώντας κωρόνες "οι έλληνες δουλεύουν περισσότερο" δεν βγάζει συμπεράσματα, διαδήλωση στον δρόμο κάνεις....

----------


## freenet

μαλλον λαθος θα κανουν κι αυτοι γιατι η εμπειρια και η καθημερινοτητα αλλα λενε...ασε ρε πανο, οταν τα στοιχεια ειναι εναντιον μας τοσο το χειροτερο για τα στοιχεια...

----------


## RF

> Ξεφτύλα, δουλεύουμε 33% παραπάνω από τους Γερμανούς και παράγουμε λιγότερο έργο. Δείγμα ντροπής είναι για την κατάντια μας.


Να δεις τελικά που οι εργοδότες στην Ελλάδα είναι τρυφεροί με τους εργαζόμενους και δεν τους πιέζουν να παράγουν πολύ στη δουλειά τους.

----------


## JS

> Ξεφτύλα, δουλεύουμε 33% παραπάνω από τους Γερμανούς και παράγουμε λιγότερο έργο. Δείγμα ντροπής είναι για την κατάντια μας.


χεχε...πάνε στο deree να την τρίψεις στα μούτρα των καθηγητών που δεν μπορούν οι μανατζερομαθητές τους να κάνουν τους Έλληνες να αυξήσουν το κλάσμα έργο/ώρες δουλειάς  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Χρόνια το λέω...η Ελλάδα πάσχει απο σωστούς μάνατζερς... (όχι αυτοαποκαλούμενους μάνατζερ)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ξεφτύλα, δουλεύουμε 33% παραπάνω από τους Γερμανούς και παράγουμε λιγότερο έργο. Δείγμα ντροπής είναι για την κατάντια μας.
> 
> 
> χεχε...πάνε στο deree να την τρίψεις στα μούτρα των καθηγητών που δεν μπορούν οι μανατζερομαθητές τους να κάνουν τους Έλληνες να αυξήσουν το κλάσμα έργο/ώρες δουλειάς     
> Χρόνια το λέω...η Ελλάδα πάσχει απο σωστούς μάνατζερς... (όχι αυτοαποκαλούμενους μάνατζερ)


Και αυτό πρόβλημα είναι Γιάννη.

Άσε που πλέον το κύριο εφόδιο που σου δίνει το πανεπιστήμειο είναι ο "αγώνας"...

Μαθαίνεις πως να κάνεις κατάληψη, πορεία, αργία απεργία...  :: 

"Θέλουμε" βλέπεις ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ που δεν προσφέρουν εξιδίκευση για να παράγεις, αλλά να βγάζουν επαναστάτες της κοινωνίας....

----------


## JS

Μπα, δεν παίζει...πιο πάνω είπα οτι ποτέ δεν φταίει ο εργαζόμενος για την κατάντια μιας επιχείρησης...αυτό γιατί:

Ο μέσος εργαζόμενος θα προσπαθεί πάντα...
1. Να δουλεύει λιγότερες ώρες
2. Να νοιώθει δυσαρεστημένος απο τον εργοδότη (ταξική πάλη,..  ::  )
3. Να δουλεύει το δυνατόν λιγότερο αρκεί το αφεντικό του να νομίζει οτι κάνει ότι μπορεί. 
Δλδ ο μέσος εργαζόμενος μπορεί να κάθεται κολλημένος στο flash.gr για ώρες απλά διαβάζοντας. ΔΕΝ θα προτιμήσει να ξεσκάσει για 20 λεπτά στο μπαλκόνι, στον δρόμο,... και να ριχτεί μετά με περισσότερη όρεξη στην δουλειά μόνο και μόνο γιατί το αφεντικό θα θεωρήσει οτι δεν δουλεύει αρκετά.
Αυτό είναι φαύλος κύκλος...όσες εταιρίες που έχω δει να πηγαίνουν μπροστά οι "μανατζερς" πραγματικά ενδιαφέονται για το πως νοιώθει το προσωπικό και έτσι αναπτύσσεται σχέση εμπιστοσύνης.
"Βγάζεις δουλειά , σε κάνω να περνάς ευχάριστα"

Όλα τα άλλα είναι πευκοβελώνες  :: 



Gossip:
Στην παλιά μου δουλειά (προ ΠΝ) μας μαζέψανε μια φορά (το τμήμα μου) και μας την είπανε γιατί περνάμε πολλές ώρες χαζογελώντας και στο μπαλκόνι (estimated σύνολο ωρών απο εμένα 0.5-1/μέρα). Αποτέλεσμα στο τμήμα μου:
Οι υπόλοιποι (εγώ δεν μασάω...τους είπα 'αν νομίζετε οτι δεν σας βγάζω την δουλειά απολύστε με') αρχίσανε να χαζεύουν περισσότερες ώρες στο ίντερνετ (όταν όντως δεν είχαν δουλειά να κάνουν) αντί να βγαίνουν στον καθαρό αέρα. Αν αυτός ο μάνατζερ δεν ήταν ηλίθιος είμαι εγώ αμόρφωτος περί της μανατζερικής τέχνης


Υγ.
Ξεφύγαμε λίγο αλλά παραμένουμε στο γενικότερο κλίμα νομίζω...fell free to πετσοκόψ με  ::

----------


## jonromero

Διαβάζω την συζήτηση από την αρχή και συμφωνώ με όλους (περίεργο ε?). 
Απλά αναφερόμαστε όλοι σε ένα σύστημα καθαρό, τίμιο, σωστά δομημένο, που το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι αυτό. Δεν πάει έτσι δυστυχώς...

- Το να είναι εδώ πανεπιστήμια ιδιωτικά (ισότιμα) δεν με πειράζει προσωπικά. Δεν είδα ποτέ την σχολή μου σαν μέσο για δουλειά. Πρώτα σαν γνώση (όπου με απογοήτευσε γιατί όλοι την έβλεπαν σαν δουλειά) και μετά όλα τα άλλα. Από την άλλη όμως, είναι πιο εύκολο να αγοραστούν τα πτυχία στα ελληνικά ιδιωτικά (είναι ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ πιο δύσκολο και ακριβό να πας Αγγλία, να ζεις, να τα σκάσεις και να γυρίσεις). 

- Τι πρόβλημα έχουν οι πάντες με τους εργοδότες (εδώ εργαζόμενος)?
Κάποιος είχε μία καλή ιδέα, τα κότσια να την προσπαθήσει και την επιμονή να την στηρίξει αντί να κάθεται βολεμένος (λέμε τώρα). Μην βάζουμε τα πάντα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι (χμ το πάντες και το όλοι το εννοώ "γενικά"  :: ).

- Ελλάδα + αλλαγές = χάος. Από τα κόμματα που θέλουν να πεταχτούν σαν την τσουτσού (λέγοντας μέσα στην βλακεία τους τπτ σωστό), μέχρι το κράτος που έχει καλές ιδέες με κακές εκτελέσεις. Ίσως όμως να μαθαίνει σιγά-σιγά...

- Αν δεν αλλάξει όλο το σύστημα στα πανεπιστήμια (από καθηγητές μέχρι βαθμολόγηση, μέχρι μέχρι...) τότε ότι και να γίνει απλά θα δημιουργήσει νέα προβλήματα. Simple as that...

- Αν κάποιος θέλει να τελειώσει την σχολή του (και δουλεύει), πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να τα βολέψει. Και είμαι της άποψης ότι αν κάποιος έχει βρει τον δρόμο του, δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχει στο στόμα του την πιπίλα (μα πρέπει να έχω ένα πτυχίο!). Πτυχίο μίας σχολής που δεν ήθελες ποτέ, είναι άχρηστο για εσένα (που ξόδεψες τόσα χρόνια να κάνεις κάτι που δεν σου αρέσει χωρίς λόγο - η ανταγωνιστικότητα είναι ψηλά πια και στην Ελλάδα) και ακόμα χειρότερα κόβεις και τον δρόμο άλλων που ίσως να ήθελαν να μάθουν κάτι αλλά τους πήρες την θέση (ότι και να γίνει δεν γίνεται να έχουμε άπειρες θέσεις σε εργαστήρια κτλ κλτ).

- Μοναδική λύση : Ας κοιτάξουμε όλοι μέσα μας τι θέλουμε (ανεξάρτητα με λεφτά κτλ κτλ) και ας προσπαθήσουμε για το καλύτερο. Ακόμα και να μην κάτσει, τουλάχιστον θα περάσουμε καλά...  :: 

JS : Σαν developer και εγώ σε νιώθω απόλυτα... Ένας manager μπορεί να σου φτιάξει την ζωή ή να στην χαλάσει (μαζί με την εταιρία του)  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να κάνουμε λίγο πίσω, να έρθουν τα ωραία μας ιδιωτικά Πανεπιστήμια, a priori ισότιμα με τα δημόσια, όπως προστάζουν τα 2 μεγάλα κόμματα? Προσωπικά δεν καίγομαι να σου πω την αλήθεια, η δικιά μου σχολή χλωμό να γίνει σε ιδιωτικό Πανεπιστήμιο, οι computer-άδες θα φάνε την πίκρα τη μεγάλη, αλλά δεν θεωρώ σωστή άποψη το "άστο να πάει άστο" και τον ωχαδερφισμό του "δε βαριέσαι, κι εμένα τι με νοιάζει, ας γίνουν και ιδιωτικά".
> 
> 
> Τι καημός είναι αυτός με τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια ?
> 
> Τι σκατά φοβάστε, τον ανταγωνισμό ?


Προσωπικά δεν έχω κάποιο καημό, οι απόψεις μου αναφέρονται στο γενικότερο και όχι στο δικό μου συμφέρον. Δε νομίζω ότι φοβάται κανείς τον ανταγωνισμό, αλλά πολλοί φοβούνται ότι η σημερινή αναξιοκρατεία που επικρατεί γενικότερα, θα επεκταθεί εξαρτώμενη και από τον παράγοντα της οικονομικής δυνατότητας (σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από το σημερινό). 
Άλλο ένα μείον είναι ότι μάλλον θα διαλυθεί το δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο.
Εγώ πάντως αν υπήρχαν αξιόλογα ιδιωτικά, δεν θα πήγαινα στο δημόσιο.
Αν νομίζεις ότι με το να διαλύσεις το δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο κερδίζεις κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, εγώ δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω, με το καλό.




> ...
> Γενική παραδοχή ότι όλοι οι φοιτητές που μπήκαμε τότε είμαστε μακράν οι χειρότεροι στο Πανεπιστήμιο, γιατί πολύ απλά οι γνώσεις που είχαμε στα "ειδικά" μαθήματα (μαθήματα κατεύθυνσης) ήταν πολύ λιγότερες (αφού δίνοντας ένα σκασμό μαθήματα δεν προλάβενες να ασχοληθείς με αυτά που θα σου χρειαζόντουσαν).
> ...
> Το άλλο που λέγεται ότι ο λαός κοντράρει, ισχύει, αλλά κοντράρει μέχρι να εφαρμοστούν τα μέτρα. Μετά τα τρώει στην μάπα, όπως κι εγώ διάβασα Θρησκευτικά για να δώσω Πανελλήνιες, για το τι μανδύα φόραγε ο Σιντάρτα Γκαουντάμα στην Ινδία και για το αν ο Βούδας επιτρέπεται να κάθεται σταυροπόδι, άμεση συνάφεια με το Χημικό που σπουδάζω, και με τα γενικότερα ενδιαφέροντά μου, πάντα είχα την απορία πώς κοιμάται ο Βούδας, μετά τη Β' Λυκείου μου λύθηκε για πάντα.
> ...
> 
> 
> Σκοπός του Λυκείου δεν είναι να σε προετοιμάσει για να μπεις στο πανεπιστήμειο (άσχετα αν κατάντησε έτσι).


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Όταν όμως δίνεις μαθήματα Πανελλήνιες με αυτό το σκοπό, θέλοντας και μη αυτή είναι και η κύρια λειτουργία του, η προετοιμασία για τις Πανελλήνιες. Άρα μήπως οι ρηξικέλευθες μεταρρυθμίσεις του 5λεπτου έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουν από πιο χαμηλά? 
(αποσύνδεση Λυκείου με εισαγωγή στην 3ο-βάθμια εκπαίδευση?).




> Σκοπός του Λυκείου είναι να σου δώσει γενικές γνώσεις, και άμα μάθεις με ποιό πλευρό κοιμάτε ο Βούδας, ναι θα γίνεις καλύτερο άνθρωπος, θα γίνεις καλύτερο Χριστιανός, γιατι υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να καταλάβεις στην ζωή σου την φιλοσοφία του Χριστιανισμού, και όχι τι λέει ο κάθε τραγόπαπας.


Σίγουρα. Όταν όμως διαβάζεις ένα μάθημα για να το δώσεις Πανελλήνιες, και αποστηθίζεις θέλοντας και μη την κάθε υπολεπτομέρεια που μπορεί να σου βάλουνε σαν θέμα, τότε απλά αναμασάς τα λόγια κάποιου βιβλίου χωρίς ιδιαίτερη κριτική αντιμετώπιση. Επίσης η παπαγαλία είναι σπορ ιδιαιτέρως βαρετό. 




> Μακάρι να κάναμε στο Λύκειο ακόμα ποιό λίγα μαθήματα κατεύθηνσεις, και να δίναμε περισσότερο έμφαση στην γενική παιδεία, μέχρι το όνομα του το λέει "Γενικό Λύκειο".
> Υπήρχαν από παλιά τα "Τεχνικά Λύκεια" όπου μάθαινες τέχνη, και τα "Γενικά Λύκεια" όπου έπαιρνες γενική παιδεία. Μετά ήρθαν τα γιαλαντζί Πολυκλαδικά που ήταν η μίξη των δύο ως πείραμα, και τέλος ήρθε το φροντηστήριο, έ σόρρυ.... το Ενιαίο Λύκειο που ξαφνικά κάποιοι ηλίθιοι για να κερδίσουν ψήφους, έκαναν το όνειρο κάθε έλληνα να πάει σε ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ, αδιαφορόντας για το τι θα γίνει εκεί μέσα και τι θα κάνουν όλοι αυτοί όταν τελειώσουν.


Εντάξει, τα μαθήματα κατεύθυνσης για παράδειγμα στη Θετική Κατεύθυνση, δεν είναι αυτό που λέμε Τέχνη. Ούτε τα Μαθηματικά, ούτε Βιολογία, Φυσική, Χημεία μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι Τέχνες. Επιστήμες είναι, και η γνώση τους είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμη (έστω και η βασική που δίνεται στο λύκειο). Χρήσιμες στην καλύτερη κατανόηση κυρίως του υλικού κόσμου. Ένα ωραίο σύστημα θα ήταν να υπάρχουν περισσότερα μαθήματα επιλογής (κατά τα πρότυπα του εξωτερικού), οπότε να μπορείς να διαλέγεις από μεγαλύτερο φάσμα μαθημάτων αυτά που θα παρακολουθείς.
Ωραία το είπα στα λόγια, άντε όμως να το εφαρμόσεις στην πράξη, να βρεις αίθουσες και να προσλάβεις καθηγητές στα σχολεία. Εκεί είναι το δύσκολο :: 




> Ξυπνάτε, δεν μπορούμε να πάμε όλοι στα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ, κάποιοι πρέπει να δουλέψουμε χειρονακτικά, κάποιοι πρέπει να κάνουμε τέχνη, ειδάλλως μια μέρα θα υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες πολιτών, κονομημένοι αλβανοί που θα κάνουν όλες τις εργατοδουλειές από εργάτης στην φάμπρικα μέχρι ηλεκτρολόγος και υδραυλικός, και άνεργοι πτυχιούχοι που δουλεύουν για ένα κομάτι ψωμί....


Αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα. Η προσωπική μου άποψη, είναι ότι καλό είναι , για τη γενικότερη πολιτισμική πρόοδο, οι πολίτες μιας χώρας να είναι μορφωμένοι. Βέβαια, κάτι τέτοιο δύσκολο να γίνει. Οπότε να διαλέξουμε το σύστημα της Γερμανίας, όπου ο διαχωρισμός αν θυμάμαι καλά γίνεται μετά το δημοτικό, ή μέσα σε αυτό?




> Ξυπνάτε, δεν υπάρχει κρατικό μονοπώλειο στην παιδεία στην πραγματικότητα, και δεν πρόκειτε να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει και στα χαρτιά.


Ας γκρεμίσουμε λοιπόν τα δημόσια, να κινηθεί περισσότερο η Ελληνική οικονομία. Εναλλακτικά, θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε "επενδυτές" για το ελληνικό Πανεπιστήμιο (πρότυπο ΔΕΚΟ). Θα μπορούσαμε επίσης να βάλουμε το Πανεπιστήμιο στο Χρηματιστήριο, ώστε η εξαθλίωση να αγγίξει το maximum:
ΕΚΠΑ -> +2%
ΞΙΦΙΚ -> -1%
ΟΤΕ (μπλου τσιπ) -> -3% (τον έβαλε μέσα το awmnVoIP)




> Ξυπνάτε και δείτε που ζείτε και ποιά είναι η πραγματικότητα, και όχι στήρα ηλίθια συνθήματα "θέλουμε", που θα γίνουν πραγματικότητα μόνα τους ως διά μαγείας με το μαγικό ραβδάκι του μάγου, βλέπε νομοσχέδιο - υπουργός.


Έχουμε μια μικρή ιδέα της πραγματικότητας, την υποστάμεθα κάθε μέρα.




> Ξυπνάτε μια ώρα αρχίτερα, όχι όταν θα πάτε στα 30-35....


Αν όταν ξυπνάς κοιτάς μόνο το μικρο-αστικό σου συμφέρον, αντί για το γενικότερο, ίσως για λίγα χρόνια ακόμη να προτιμήσω τον ύπνο.
Τουλάχιστον βλέπω ωραία όνειρα  ::

----------


## JS

> Ούτε τα *Μαθηματικά*, ούτε Βιολογία, Φυσική, Χημεία μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι Τέχνες. Επιστήμες είναι, και η γνώση τους είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμη (έστω και η βασική που δίνεται στο λύκειο).


επ...να διορθωθεί άμεσα παρακαλώ...τα μαθηματικά είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο τέχνη  ::  


Επιστήμη (απο λίγο googliσμα γιατί βαριέμαι να ψάχνω βιβλία τέτοια ώρα):



> Προκειμένου να χαρακτηριστεί κάτι ως επιστήμη, θα πρέπει να ανταποκρίνεται σε κάποια βασικά αξιώματα, όπως η *παρατήρηση*, ενίοτε η δυνατότητα διεξαγωγής πειραμάτων (για τις φυσικές επιστήμες) και οπωσδήποτε η διατύπωση αξιωμάτων και νόμων που να εξηγούν ικανοποιητικά τα δεδομένα της *παρατήρησης*, αλλά και να προβλέπουν ικανοποιητικά επίσης, τα δεδομένα που θα *παραχθούν* όταν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες προυποθέσεις.


Σε συγχωρώ για πρώτη φορά αλλά να μην ξαναγίνει  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Σε συγχωρώ για πρώτη φορά αλλά να μην ξαναγίνει


Πάλι καλά  :: 

Διαφωνώ, να ελέγξεις τις πηγές σου  :: 

[flame]
Και τα μαθηματικά βασίζονται στην παρατήρηση! Π.χ. ευκλείδια γεωμετρία.
[/flame]

----------


## JS

το debate συνεχίζεται σε pm...στο τέλος θα δημοσιεύσω και pdf  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Unreal

Αντί πάλι να αρχίσω να λέω τα ίδια που οφείλεται η κατάντια της οικονομίας, της παιδείας της υγείας (που σε εμάς τους ίδιους οφείλεται, με απλά λόγια το μυαλό μας δεν λειτουργεί σωστά), καλύτερα να πω το εξής:

Πότε σε αυτή την χώρα θα έρθει μια μέρα που θα μπορούμε όλοι να πούμε απο μέσα μας: "Δόξα τω Θεώ είμαστε πια μια σοβαρή χώρα", αντι να λέμε κάθε μέρα "Ακόμη μια μέρα μέσα στο νεοελληνικό μπάχαλο και στην μιζέρια της νεοελληνικής πραγματικότητας" όπως γίνεται σήμερα. Τι πρέπει να γίνει για να σοβαρευτούμε τέλος πάντων. 

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι μισοί Έλληνες θα πούν ότι πρέπει να σοβαρευτούν οι άλλοι μισοί Έλληνες και αντιστρόφως. Με αυτήν την λογική με αυτήν την νοοτροπία ότι φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι μισοί δεν το βλέπω να σοβαρευόμαστε ούτε σε χίλια χρόνια. (Ποιοι είναι οι μισοί και οι μισοί εκατέρωθεν όλοι το καταλαβαίνουμε).

Αν τώρα οι περισσότεροι πιστεύουν ότι είμαστε σοβαρός σαν λαός και σοβαρή σαν χώρα τότε είμαστε στο έλεος του Θεού διότι δεν ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται.

----------


## Unreal

> Χωρίς παρεξηγηση, αυτα που βλέπω , νιώθω πως είνια γραμμένα απο άτομα που είναι οι ίδιοι εργοδοτες!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> και είναι απο εύπορες οικογένιες!!!!!!! 
> αυτο μου δείχνετε, δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είστε, αλλα θα ηθελα να 
> μάθω.
> 
> 
> ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ????????????????????????????????


Εγώ πάντως ούτε εργοδότης είμαι ούτε εργαζόμενος. Απλώς βλέπω αντικειμενικά τα πράγματα και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι φταίνε μόνο τα κακά αφεντικά και οι κεφαλαικοκράτες διότι βλέπω ότι τις όποιες μεγαλοκομπίνες κάνουν τα μεγάλα κεφάλια, τα μικρά κεφάλια (μικροαστοί-χαμηλόμισθοι) προσπαθούν να τις μιμηθούν με τις δικές τους "μικροκομπίνες". Έίτε έχουμε τις λίγες μεγαλοκομπίνες των μεγάλων, είτε τις πολλές μικροκομπίνες των πολλών μικρών το αποτέλεσμα (παραοικονομία,παραεμπόριο, οικονομική διαφθορά) μοιράζεται σχεδόν εξίσου ανάμεσα σε μεγάλα και μικρά κεφάλια και η ευθύνη βαρύνει όλους μας. Δείχνει ότι όλοι πάσχουμε απο αυτήν την ασόβαρη νοοτροπία (κάνε την απατεωνιά, κέρδισε για τον εαυτούλη σου και μη σε νοιάζει για τους άλλους εσύ είσαι άγιος και οι άλλοι είναι απατεώνες) και το πως θα απαλλαγούμε απο αυτήν για να γίνουμε σοβαρή κοινωνία είναι το μεγάλο ερώτημα.

Και στην παιδεία η ίδια ασόβαρη νοοτροπία υπάρχει όπου ο καθένας (φοιτητές, καθηγητές) αποποιείται τις ευθύνες του και λέει ότι φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι. Οι φοιτητές λένε οτι δεν φταίνε ποτέ σε τίποτα, φταίνε πάντα οι καθηγητές και το κράτος, οι καθηγητές λένε ότι είναι άψογοι στις παραδόσεις και στα μαθήματα και ότι φταίνε για όλα οι φοιτητές που δεν μελετούν , δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι, δεν τους ενδιαφέρει η επιστήμη, φταίει και το κράτος που δεν δίνει λεφτά στα πανεπιστήμια, και το κράτος λέει ότι φταίνει καθηγητές και φοιτητές. Αυτή η ασόβαρη νοοτροπία να βγάζει ο καθένας έξω την ουρά του ενώ ξέρει ότι φταίει, και να λέει ότι φταίνε όλοι οι άλλοι δεν μας οδηγεί πουθενά, μόνο από το κακό στο χειρότερο μας πάει.

----------


## Asterix

> ...
> 
> Εγώ πάντως ούτε εργοδότης είμαι ούτε εργαζόμενος....


 Και τι είσαι?

----------


## tusen

According to the recent research ranking of the Social Science Research Network (SSRN), AUEB is: 
No 35 internationally from the number of downloads of AUEB's faculty papers,
No 15 internationally from the point of view of total papers,
No 11 internationally from the point of view of total new papers in the last 12 months, and
No 5 internationally from the point of view of total authors! 

Last 12 Months	All Time	Authors
Institution	Total New Downloads(for all papers)	# of New Papers	New Downloads per paper(for all papers)	Total # of Downloads (for all papers)	# of Papers Total Downloads Per Paper(for all papers) # of Authors	Total Downloads Per Author	New Downloads per author
Athens University of Economics and Business 3687	(35)	41	(11) 23	(80)	14175	(40)	161	(15)	88	(92)	81	(5)	175	(13 ::  46 (137) 
SSRN is an international collaborative, devoted to the rapid worldwide dissemination of social science research and is composed of a number of specialized research networks in each of the social sciences. 




























ATHENS UNIVERSITY OF ECONOMICS & BUSINESS (AUEB):
One of the most popular Business Schools in the world
A recent ranking by the Graduate Management Admission Council (GMAC&reg :: , based on the number of European GMAT scores sent directly to schools for 2005, shows that AUEB is one of the most highly sought Business Schools in the world. 
according to GMAC&reg;'s ranking: 
·AUEB is the No 3 choice among European Business Schools after	INSEAD and LBS 
·	AUEB is the No 6 choice among Business Schools internationally, after INSEAD, LBS, Harvard, Columbia and Stanford 
The following table from GMAC&reg; indicates the ranking for the Top 8 Schools internationally. 
Top 8 Schools/Programs Internationally, to which European Citizens Send Their GMAT Score Reports
TY 2005*
1.	INSEAD (F) 2.	London Business School (UK) 3.	Harvard University MBA (USA) 4.	Columbia University MBA (USA) 5.	Stanford University MBA (USA) 6.* Athens University of Economics & Business* (GR) 7.	University of Pennsylvania MBA (USA) 8.	New York University MBA (USA) 
* Test Year 2005 
It is interesting to note that among the 8 most demanded Business Schools among European citizens, 5 are in the USA, and only 3 are in Europe. Also according to GMAC&reg;, "the top school among Greek citizens has remained the same from TY 2001 to TY 2005 - Athens University of Economics and Business". 

http://www.aueb.gr/nea/anakoinwseis
οποιαδήποτε σύγκριση με deree νομίζω είναι περιττή, καλημέρα σε όλους!

----------


## papashark

> ...
> Αν νομίζεις ότι με το να διαλύσεις το δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο κερδίζεις κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, εγώ δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω, με το καλό
> ...
> Ας γκρεμίσουμε λοιπόν τα δημόσια, να κινηθεί περισσότερο η Ελληνική οικονομία. Εναλλακτικά, θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε "επενδυτές" για το ελληνικό Πανεπιστήμιο (πρότυπο ΔΕΚΟ). Θα μπορούσαμε επίσης να βάλουμε το Πανεπιστήμιο στο Χρηματιστήριο, ώστε η εξαθλίωση να αγγίξει το maximum:
> ΕΚΠΑ -> +2%
> ΞΙΦΙΚ -> -1%
> ΟΤΕ (μπλου τσιπ) -> -3% (τον έβαλε μέσα το awmnVoIP)


Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις επιχειρηματολογώντας γιατί η έλευση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων θα φέρει την διάλυση των δημοσίων ?

Αυτήν την δογματική άποψη δεν μπορώ να την καταλάβω.

----------


## thalexan

> Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις επιχειρηματολογώντας γιατί η έλευση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων θα φέρει την διάλυση των δημοσίων ?
> 
> Αυτήν την δογματική άποψη δεν μπορώ να την καταλάβω.


Μήπως για τον ίδιο λόγο που πολλοί αποφεύγουν να νοσηλευτούν σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο;

----------


## gadgetakias

Η πλάκα είναι ότι όλοι σκέφτεστε την περίοδο του Πανεπιστημίου.
Πριν μπεις τι γίνεται;

Ολοι μιλάνε για το κόστος των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Για το κόστος της παραπαιδείας των φροντιστηρίων ΠΡΙΝ πάμε στην "δωρεάν" παιδεία;

Μήπως ο συμψηφισμός δεν μας βγάλει τόσο ακριβά τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια. Να το πω και αλλιώς; Μήπως τα φροντιστήρια δεν μας βγάζουν και τόσο φθηνά τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια..

Τροφή για σκέψη για να ανοίξουμε λίγο την συζήτηση γιατί ανακυκλώνεται..  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Μήπως ο συμψηφισμός δεν μας βγάλει τόσο ακριβά τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια. Να το πω και αλλιώς; Μήπως τα φροντιστήρια δεν μας βγάζουν και τόσο φθηνά τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια..


Αυτό θα ισχύσει μόνο αν μειωθεί ο ανταγωνισμός για μια θέση στο Πανεπιστήμιο, δηλαδή αν υπάρξει υπερπροσφορά θέσεων. Βέβαια αυτό θα μεταφραστεί σε τελική ανάλυση σε αυξημένη ανεργία, οπότε τα χρήματα που θα γλιτώσουμε από τα φροντιστήρια των Πανελλαδικών θα δοθούν τελικά σε δίδακτρα ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων και σε φροντιστήρια ΑΣΕΠ... Οι κρίκοι μιας καλοστημένης μπίζνας με πολλαπλά επίπεδα και με τελικό θύμα το παιδί *κάθε οικογένειας* που πρέπει σώνει και καλά να γίνει μηχανικός ή γιατρός ή δικηγόρος και κατά προτίμηση στο Δημόσιο.

----------


## Unreal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις επιχειρηματολογώντας γιατί η έλευση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων θα φέρει την διάλυση των δημοσίων ?
> 
> Αυτήν την δογματική άποψη δεν μπορώ να την καταλάβω.
> 
> 
> Μήπως για τον ίδιο λόγο που πολλοί αποφεύγουν να νοσηλευτούν σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο;


Όχι ακριβώς. Τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση είτε ΑΕΙ είτε ΤΕΙ και πολλοί προτιμούνται στις δουλειές όταν έχουν χαρτί και από το εξωτερικό. Ενδεχομένως τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα αποκτήσουν μεγαλύτερο κύρος από τα δημόσια. ή και στο ίδιο κύρος να βρεθούν θα αυξήσει τον ανταγωνισμό ανάμεσα στους απόφοιτους των δημόσιων και των ιδιωτικών για την εύρεση εργασίας. Όπως το βλέπω εγώ δηλαδή τον επιπλέον ανταγωνισμό φοβούνται. 
Το να πείς ότι τα ιδιωτικά θα είναι χάλια και κανείς δεν θα μαθαίνει τίποτα σε αυτά και θα παίρνει ισοδύναμο πτυχίο μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχει λεφτά είναι υπερβολικό και δε νομίζω τα ιδιωτικά να είναι τόσο πια χειρότερα από τα δημόσια(μάλλον καλύτερα θα είναι). Εξάλλου και στα δημόσια παίζουν ρόλο τα λεφτά και οι διασυνδέσεις για να παίρνεις καλύτερους βαθμούς *αλλά και να εισάγεσαι σε αυτά*, αλλοίμονο σε πια κοινωνία ζούμε...

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Δεν είπα όtι τα ιδιωτικά είναι χάλια. Κάνω τον παραλληλισμό παιδείας-υγείας για να δείξω ότι η αδιαφορία του κράτους για το ΕΣΥ το οδήγησε στο σημερινό του χάλι. Ποιος μας βεβαιώνει ότι δε θα γίνει το ίδιο και με τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση;

Όσο για τον ανταγωνισμό, φυσικά και με φοβίζει, υποψιαζόμενος τους όρους κάτω από τους οποίους αυτός θα υφίσταται.

----------


## freenet

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι όλοι σκέφτεστε την περίοδο του Πανεπιστημίου.
> Πριν μπεις τι γίνεται;
> 
> Ολοι μιλάνε για το κόστος των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Για το κόστος της παραπαιδείας των φροντιστηρίων ΠΡΙΝ πάμε στην "δωρεάν" παιδεία;
> 
> Μήπως ο συμψηφισμός δεν μας βγάλει τόσο ακριβά τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια. Να το πω και αλλιώς; Μήπως τα φροντιστήρια δεν μας βγάζουν και τόσο φθηνά τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια..
> 
> Τροφή για σκέψη για να ανοίξουμε λίγο την συζήτηση γιατί ανακυκλώνεται..


το πρόβλημα λοιπόν εντοπίζεται στην μη δωρεαν παιδεία που παρέχεται στην ελλαδα, δεδομένου οτι τα φροντιστήρια-ιδιαίτερα αποτελούν ενα δυσβάσταχτο φορτίο για την οικογένεια.
Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που δημιουργεί τους όρους αυτού που λέμε ταξική εκπαίδευση στην ελλάδα.Κάποιος που δεν μπορεί να δώσει και να ανταπεξέλθει σε αυτο το γολγοθα των εξετασεων εξεταστικων και φροντιστηρίων δεν μπορει να περάσει στο πανεπιστήμιο και έτσι καταλήγει να αναζητά λύσεις τύπου ιεκ-κολλεγιων κτλ
Αν λοιπον το προβλημα ειναι η ταξικοτητα της εκπαιδευσης, η λύση είναι να επεκταθεί περαιτέρω αυτό που ονομάζουμε παραπαιδεία (μεσα απο σειρά εξετάσεων) ή να επιτραπεί η ίδρυση και να αναγνωριστούν ιδιωτικά ή μη κρατικά πανεπιστήμια? 
Γιατί αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε καλύτερη εκπαίδευση όταν πλέον η εισοδος και η επιβιωση σε πανεπιστημιουπολη (με την εννοια της φοιτησης σε αλλη περιοχη απο τη μονιμη διαμονη) είναι ήδη δύσκολη σήμερα?Σίγουρα δεν θα επιβαρυνθεί το βαρύ οικονομικο φορτιο της οικογενειας αν απλά έχει να πληρώσει πέρα απο όλα τα αλλα και τα διδακτρα ή τα συγγράμματα?
Αναρωτηθηκατε ποτέ αν παιδιά απο χωριά και ιδιαίτερα δυσπόσιτα έχουν υψηλα ποσοστά στα πανεπιστήμια (αλλο ένα θεμα δυσκολιας προσβασης στην τριτοβαθμια εκπαιδευση λογω κοινωνικων,πολιτικων,οικονομικων συνθηκων).
Αν λοιπον το θέμα είναι να συζητάμε για λύσεις σίγουρα πρέπει να εντοπίσουμε το ππρόβλημα και αυτο ειναι η υποχρηματοδοτηση.Να σας γνωστοποιήσω σε οσους δεν το ξερουν οτι το δημοκριτειο ανεστειλε τη λειτουργια του για λιγο καιρό γιατι δεν ειχε να πληρωσει το ρευμα...

----------


## Unreal

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μόνο η αδιαφορία του κράτους αλλά η αδιαφορία φοιτητών και καθηγητών και κράτους που οδηγεί τα πανεπιστήμια σε αυτή την σίγουρα όχι καλή κατάσταση.

Πάντως τα λεφτά από τα φροντιστήρια που δίνει κάποιος για να περάσει τις πανελλήνιες θα μπορεί να τα δώσει στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια. Τα φροντιστήρια φαίνεται να έχουν πρόβλημα σε πρώτη φάση, υποθέτω πως για να δεχτούν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα πρέπει να πληρεί κάποιες προυποθέσεις η βαθμολογία του Λυκείου ίσως τελικά τα φροντιστήρια χρειαστούν πάλι.

Γιατι να φοβάσαι τον ανταγωνισμό δηλαδή για εξήγησε μου Διότι θα πρέπει κάποιος να προσπαθήσει περισσότερο για να πάρει πτυχίο ενώ το πλουσιόπαιδο θα το έχει στο σίγουρο? Δεν αποκλείεται έτσι να είναι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, πάντως εσύ που θα προσπαθήσεις περισσότερο και θα μάθεις περισσότερα πράγματα θα είσαι καλύτερος και αυτό θα φανεί σε κάποια στιγμή. Μήπως φοβόμαστε ότι θα πρέπει να τερματιστεί το χαβαλέ μας στο πανεπιστήμιο και θα πρέπει να στρωθούμε στην δουλειά για να ανταγωνιστούμε τους απόφοιτους των ιδιωτικών? Θα πεις γιατί ο πλούσιος να κάνει το χαβαλέ του ενώ εσύ να μην μπορείς να το κάνεις? Ελπίζω στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια να μην είναι χαλαρά τα πράγματα αλλά και έτσι να είναι για την ισότητα στο χαβαλέ παλεύουμε τελικά?

----------


## thalexan

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μόνο η αδιαφορία του κράτους αλλά η αδιαφορία φοιτητών και καθηγητών και κράτους που οδηγεί τα πανεπιστήμια σε αυτή την σίγουρα όχι καλή κατάσταση.
> 
> Πάντως τα λεφτά από τα φροντιστήρια που δίνει κάποιος για να περάσει τις πανελλήνιες θα μπορεί να τα δώσει στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια. Τα φροντιστήρια φαίνεται να έχουν πρόβλημα σε πρώτη φάση, υποθέτω πως για να δεχτούν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα πρέπει να πληρεί κάποιες προυποθέσεις η βαθμολογία του Λυκείου ίσως τελικά τα φροντιστήρια χρειαστούν πάλι.
> 
> Γιατι να φοβάσαι τον ανταγωνισμό δηλαδή για εξήγησε μου Διότι θα πρέπει κάποιος να προσπαθήσει περισσότερο για να πάρει πτυχίο ενώ το πλουσιόπαιδο θα το έχει στο σίγουρο?


Κανείς δεν είπε ότι το πλουσιόπαιδο θα έχει σίγουρο το πτυχίο δεδομένου ότι προβλέπονται εξετάσεις για την εισαγωγή και στις δύο κατηγορίες πανεπιστημίων. εκτός κι αν αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζονται μπαχαλοκριτήρια και παραχωρήσεις προς ημετέρους - με την ανοχή ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών - από διευθυντές που είναι και ταυτόχρονα διαπλεκόμενοι παράγοντες του πολιτικού μας βίου.




> Μήπως φοβόμαστε ότι θα πρέπει να τερματιστεί το χαβαλέ μας στο πανεπιστήμιο και θα πρέπει να στρωθούμε στην δουλειά για να ανταγωνιστούμε τους απόφοιτους των ιδιωτικών? Θα πεις γιατί ο πλούσιος να κάνει το χαβαλέ του ενώ εσύ να μην μπορείς να το κάνεις? Ελπίζω στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια να μην είναι χαλαρά τα πράγματα αλλά και έτσι να είναι για την ισότητα στο χαβαλέ παλεύουμε τελικά?


Ο προβληματισμός μου έγκειται στην υποστήριξη που θα έχει το δημόσιο στην προσπάθειά του να ανταποκριθεί στο ρόλο του. Σας ενημερώνω ότι, ακόμη και στην παρούσα φάση, *οι Σχολές του Πολυτεχνείου χρηματοδοτούνται στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ* (δηλαδή από την τσέπη του κάθε ασφαλισμένου μηχανικού αυτής της χώρας, από χρήματα που προορίζονται για τη συνταξιοδότηση και την ιατροφαρμακευτική μας περίθαλψη)

----------


## Unreal

Μάλιστα οπότε απλώς ανάγεται στο ότι τα ιδιωτικά θα έχουν περισσότερα χρήματα , αυτό συνεπάγεται καλύτερες σπουδές και συνεπώς μορφώνονται καλύτερα αυτοί που έχουν περισσότερα χρήματα....Μα καλά αυτό το τελευταίο δεν ισχύει έτσι και αλλιώς τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια? Αυτοί που είχαν τα περισσότερα χρήματα έκαναν καλύτερα ιδιαίτερα, καλύτερα φροντιστήρια, πέρασαν σε πρώτες θέσεις στα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια και στην συνέχεια είχαν και εκεί καλύτερη μεταχείριση. Στην πραγματικότητα αν θες να μάθεις πραγματικά δεν σε σταματάει τίποτα, ούτε τα λεφτά ούτε τίποτα απλώς θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις περισσότερο.Αυτό που φοβόμαστε τελικά είναι ότι θα εισέλθουν και άλλοι στον ίδιο χώρο ανταγωνισμού με εμάς με ισοδύναμο πτυχίο. Απλώς τον ανταγωνισμό φοβόμαστε δηλαδή? Το αν θα είναι πλούσιοι και θα έχουν μάθει παραπάνω πράγματα από το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο αυτό φοβόμαστε? Μα όπως είπα αν θες να μάθεις δεν σε σταματάει τίποτα απλώς πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις περισσότερο.

Ίσα ίσα με το που τα πλουσιόπαιδα θα προτιμήσουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα ελευθερωθούν θέσεις στα δημόσια για τους λιγότερο πλούσιους.

----------


## thalexan

> Μάλιστα οπότε απλώς ανάγεται στο ότι τα ιδιωτικά θα έχουν περισσότερα χρήματα , αυτό συνεπάγεται καλύτερες σπουδές και συνεπώς μορφώνονται καλύτερα αυτοί που έχουν περισσότερα χρήματα....


Δυνητικά. Όπως προανέφερα, είναι θέμα υποστήριξης.

Το γεγονός της συμμετοχής σε φροντιστήρια κατά τα περασμένα χρόνια για τη συμμετοχή σε Πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις, δε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται ως δικαιολογία και ως βήμα για την προώθηση της "ποιοτικής επί πληρωμή ιδιωτικής εκπείδευσης". 

Δε μου αρέσει να περνάει το μήνυμα ότι για να σου παρέχεται ποιοτικά ένα κοινωνικό αγαθό όπως η παιδεία θα πρέπει να το πληρώνεις. (Αναγόμαστε σε μια κοινωνία Αιγυπτίων όπου μόνο οι κοινωνικά επιφανείς μάθαιναν ιερογλυφικά.) Θεωρώ ότι είναι κατάντημα ακόμη και η εξοικείωσή μας με αυτή τη νοοτροπία.




> Αυτό που φοβόμαστε τελικά είναι ότι θα εισέλθουν και άλλοι στον ίδιο χώρο ανταγωνισμού με εμάς με ισοδύναμο πτυχίο.


Ναι, γιατί αν η αγορά εργασίας δε θα είναι σε θέση να μας απορροφήσει, το πρόβλημα θα το έχουμε εμείς και όχι τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα που θα μοιράζουν τα χαρτιά.




> Απλώς τον ανταγωνισμό φοβόμαστε δηλαδή? Το αν θα είναι πλούσιοι και θα έχουν μάθει παραπάνω πράγματα από το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο αυτό φοβόμαστε? Μα όπως είπα αν θες να μάθεις δεν σε σταματάει τίποτα απλώς πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις περισσότερο.
> 
> Ίσα ίσα με το που τα πλουσιόπαιδα θα προτιμήσουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα ελευθερωθούν θέσεις στα δημόσια για τους λιγότερο πλούσιους.


Και οι δύο κατηγορίες θα είναι εν κατακλείδι θύματα της ίδιας ανεργίας.

----------


## Unreal

Για να λέμε τα πράγματα έξω από τα δόντια αυτό που μας πειράζει στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια είναι το ότι οι πλούσιοι με τα λεφτά τους θα αρχίσουν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν, και να παίρνουν στο τσαμπέ ισοδύναμο πτυχίο ενώ εμείς οι φτωχοί θα πρέπει να προσπαθούμε περισσότερο και με πανελλήνιες και με περισσότερη μελέτη σε όλη την διάρκεια των σπουδών. Τσαμπέ στη ουσία πτυχία παίρνουν οι περισσότεροι αυτοί την στιγμή που τελειώνουν ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ διότι όλοι ξέρουμε ότι μαθαίνουν ελάχιστα (και σε αυτό φταίνει και οι ίδιοι και οι καθηγητές και το κράτος) και ο πλούσιος αν θέλει να πάρει τσαμπέ πτυχιο από το δημόσιο θα το πάρει ίσως με λίγη παραπάνω προσπάθεια. 

Γιατί δεν το βλέπουμε το ότι οι κακοί πλούσιοι θα σηκωθούν και θα φύγουν προς τα ιδιωτικά, και θα αφήσουν στους υπόλοιπους περισσότερες θέσεις για εισαγωγή στα δημόσια? Επειδή δηλαδή ο πλούσιος θα έχει την δυνατότητα να μορφωθεί καλύτερα στα ιδιωτικά? Μα καλά το θέμα μας είναι να κόψουμε την δυνατότητα του "κακού" πλουσίου ή να βελτιώσουμε τις δικές μας δυνατότητες προσπαθώντας περισσότερο όχι μόνο σε επίπεδο μελέτης αλλά και για να αλλάξουν κάποια άλλα πράγματα στα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια?

----------


## papashark

Kαι τώρα οι κακοί πλούσιοι, πάνε στα ιδιωτικά της αλλοδαπής και παίρνουν πτυχία με τα λεφτά τους και κάνουν ότι θέλουν με αυτά (με αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάστε).

Τι θα αλλάξει αν αντί να πάει στο εξωτερικό, παραμήνει εδώ ?

----------


## JS

> Γιατί δεν το βλέπουμε το ότι οι κακοί πλούσιοι θα σηκωθούν και θα φύγουν προς τα ιδιωτικά, και θα αφήσουν στους υπόλοιπους περισσότερες θέσεις για εισαγωγή στα δημόσια? Επειδή δηλαδή ο πλούσιος θα έχει την δυνατότητα να μορφωθεί καλύτερα στα ιδιωτικά? Μα καλά το θέμα μας είναι να κόψουμε την δυνατότητα του "κακού" πλουσίου ή να βελτιώσουμε τις δικές μας δυνατότητες προσπαθώντας περισσότερο όχι μόνο σε επίπεδο μελέτης αλλά και για να αλλάξουν κάποια άλλα πράγματα στα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια?


Ωραίος...συμφωνώ.
Όσοι περισσότεροι φύγουν τόσο πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα στο δημόσιο αρκεί και αυτό να βελτιωθεί.
Επίσης στην τελική ευθεία ο εργοδότης ξέρει να κρίνει ποιος το πήρε χαριστικά και ποιός όχι το πτυχίο. Όλα αυτά βέβαια δεν ισχύουν για θέσεις στο δημόσιο, το οποίο όμως δεν θα υφίσταται σαν έννοια για πολύ ακόμα...

----------


## Nefalim

πληρωνουμε για 

φροντηστηρια
eurovision
για τα τηλεοπτικα δικαιωματα του ολυμπιακου και του παναθηναικου
για τους ολυμπιακους
για τα ιμια
για τις παραβιασεις στο αιγαιο
για τα δηθεν εργα (πληρωμενα απο το 3 κοινοτικο πλαισιο στηριξης ετσι)
για την υγεια (αθλιο συστημα).
ολοι εσεις εδω μεσα που εκφρασατε τα παραπονα σας κατεβηκε κανεις σας στους δρομους για ολα αυτα? οχι βεβαια κανεις δε κατεβηκε. γι αυτο αφηστε το νομο στα χερια των φοιτητων και συνεχειστε να πληρωνετε μεχρι και για τα ονειρα σας. απλα βρηκαμε ενα θεμα ολοι μαζι παλι να εκφρασουμε την απογνωση μας για την αγαπημενη μας ελλαδα. σκεφτειτε λιγο καλυτερα  ::

----------


## JS

> Kαι τώρα οι κακοί πλούσιοι, πάνε στα ιδιωτικά της αλλοδαπής και παίρνουν πτυχία με τα λεφτά τους και κάνουν ότι θέλουν με αυτά (με αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάστε).
> 
> Τι θα αλλάξει αν αντί να πάει στο εξωτερικό, παραμήνει εδώ ?


άσε μας ρε ν*τυρόπαιδο*

----------


## thalexan

> Για να λέμε τα πράγματα έξω από τα δόντια αυτό που μας πειράζει στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια είναι το ότι οι πλούσιοι με τα λεφτά τους θα αρχίσουν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν, και να παίρνουν στο τσαμπέ ισοδύναμο πτυχίο ενώ εμείς οι φτωχοί θα πρέπει να προσπαθούμε περισσότερο και με πανελλήνιες και με περισσότερη μελέτη σε όλη την διάρκεια των σπουδών.


Μόνος σου το είπες.




> Τσαμπέ στη ουσία πτυχία παίρνουν οι περισσότεροι αυτοί την στιγμή που τελειώνουν ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ διότι όλοι ξέρουμε ότι μαθαίνουν ελάχιστα (και σε αυτό φταίνει και οι ίδιοι και οι καθηγητές και το κράτος) και ο πλούσιος αν θέλει να πάρει τσαμπέ πτυχιο από το δημόσιο θα το πάρει ίσως με λίγη παραπάνω προσπάθεια.


Οι πενταετείς σπουδές μου σε δημόσιο ΑΕΙ μόνο αυτό δε μου έχουν αποδείξει.




> Γιατί δεν το βλέπουμε το ότι οι κακοί πλούσιοι θα σηκωθούν και θα φύγουν προς τα ιδιωτικά, και θα αφήσουν στους υπόλοιπους περισσότερες θέσεις για εισαγωγή στα δημόσια? Επειδή δηλαδή ο πλούσιος θα έχει την δυνατότητα να μορφωθεί καλύτερα στα ιδιωτικά? Μα καλά το θέμα μας είναι να κόψουμε την δυνατότητα του "κακού" πλουσίου ή να βελτιώσουμε τις δικές μας δυνατότητες προσπαθώντας περισσότερο όχι μόνο σε επίπεδο μελέτης αλλά και για να αλλάξουν κάποια άλλα πράγματα στα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια?


Νομίζω ότι θα αρχίσω να επαναλαμβάνω τα επιχειρήματά μου.

Σημειωτέον ποτέ δε μίλησα για κακό πλούσιο. Πλούσιοι και φτωχοί θα αξιολογούνται πριν μπουν είτε σε ιδιωτικό είτε σε δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο, απ' όσο γνωρίζω. (Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση φυσικά είναι λογικό θα αντιμετωπίσω την εισαγωγή σε ένα ιδιωτικό ίδρυμα με χαλαρά κριτήρια ως μια κατακριτέα πλάγια οδό που υποτιμά τον κόπο όσων εισάγονται σε δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο και καταστρατηγεί την αξιοκρατία.)

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι το φλέγον ζήτημα (για το οποίο και αντιτίθεμαι στο νέο ν/σ) είναι με τι υποστήριξη θα κληθεί κάθε κατηγορία ιδρύματος να εκπληρώσει το ρόλο της και πώς αυτή θα επηρεάσει τη μετέπειτα πορεία της ανωτάτης εκπαίδευσης.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Kαι τώρα οι κακοί πλούσιοι, πάνε στα ιδιωτικά της αλλοδαπής και παίρνουν πτυχία με τα λεφτά τους και κάνουν ότι θέλουν με αυτά (με αυτό το πλευρό να κοιμάστε).
> 
> Τι θα αλλάξει αν αντί να πάει στο εξωτερικό, παραμήνει εδώ ?
> 
> 
> άσε μας ρε ν*τυρόπαιδο*


Oυρτ ρε  ::

----------


## Unreal

Thalexan εμένα πάντως τα 5+ χρόνια σε δημόσιο ΑΕΙ και άλλα 2 για μεταπτυχιακό επίσης σε ελληνικό δημόσιο ΑΕΙ μόνο αυτό μου έχουν αποδείξει. Οι 8 στους 10 ξέρουν μόνο τα βασικά από απο αυτά που έχουν σπουδάσει. Γιατί άλλωστε τρέχουν όλοι σε φροντιστήρια όταν είναι οι διαγωνισμοί για θέσεις στο δημόσιο?

Τώρα μην περιμένεις να αυξηθεί η χρηματοδότηση των δημόσιων πανεπιστημίων έτσι απλά για να ανταγωνιστεί τα ιδιωτικά. Απο κάπου πρέπει να βρεθούν τα χρήματα και η ελληνική οικονομία δεν συμμαζεύεται (γι αυτό και άλλωστε είχα αρχίσει να μιλάω για την οικονομία σε κάποια προηγούμενα μηνύματα). Είναι δεδομένο ότι τα ιδιωτικά θα προσφέρουν καλύτερο επίπεδο σπουδών (εκτός και αν αυτά καταντήσουν χαβαλετζήδικα, Ελλάδα είναι εδώ με αυτήν την ασόβαρη νοοτροπία που υπάρχει όλα τα περιμένω). Όπως είπα πάντως δεν πρέπει εμάς να μας απασχολεί το πως να κόψουμε την δυνατότητα των πλουσίων για καλύτερη εκπαίδευση αλλά το πως θα βελτιώσουμε την δική μας δυνατότητα. Σίγουρα μπορούν όλοι οι μικρομεσαίοι φοιτητές των δημοσίων πανεπιστημιών που αυτομάτως θα γίνουν περισσότεροι μιας και οι πλούσιοι θα πάνε στα ιδιωτικά, να πάρουν πιο σοβαρά την υπόθεση των σπουδών τους και να μελετάνε περισσότερο και να δουν πως θα βελτιώσουν τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια. Το λέω αυτό γιατί και εγώ το ίδιο λάθος έκανα, δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι έφταιγα μόνο εγώ μιας και σίγουρα οι καθηγητές και οι παραδόσεις δεν ήταν όπως περίμενα αλλά σίγουρα έφταιγα και εγώ. Να γίνονται πορείες τουλάχιστον που να αφορούν το πως θα βελτιωθούμε εμείς και όχι το πως θα ρίξουμε τους άλλους στο ίδιο επίπεδο με εμάς.

----------


## thalexan

> Thalexan εμένα πάντως τα 5+ χρόνια σε δημόσιο ΑΕΙ και άλλα 2 για μεταπτυχιακό επίσης σε ελληνικό δημόσιο ΑΕΙ μόνο αυτό μου έχουν αποδείξει. Οι 8 στους 10 ξέρουν μόνο τα βασικά από απο αυτά που έχουν σπουδάσει.


Είχαμε διαφορετικά βιώματα.




> Γιατί άλλωστε τρέχουν όλοι σε φροντιστήρια όταν είναι οι διαγωνισμοί για θέσεις στο δημόσιο?


Για να μάθουν την ύλη που "πέφτει" στις εξετάσεις του ΑΣΕΠ. Το ελληνικό όνειρο του διορισμού στο Δημόσιο με κάθε τρόπο.




> Τώρα μην περιμένεις να αυξηθεί η χρηματοδότηση των δημόσιων πανεπιστημίων έτσι απλά για να ανταγωνιστεί τα ιδιωτικά.


Όχι απλώς το περιμένω, *το απαιτώ*.




> Απο κάπου πρέπει να βρεθούν τα χρήματα και η ελληνική οικονομία δεν συμμαζεύεται (γι αυτό και άλλωστε είχα αρχίσει να μιλάω για την οικονομία σε κάποια προηγούμενα μηνύματα). Είναι δεδομένο ότι τα ιδιωτικά θα προσφέρουν καλύτερο επίπεδο σπουδών (εκτός και αν αυτά καταντήσουν χαβαλετζήδικα, Ελλάδα είναι εδώ με αυτήν την ασόβαρη νοοτροπία που υπάρχει όλα τα περιμένω).



Ρέκβιεμ για ένα όνειρο λοιπόν......
Η δημόσια παιδεία δε θα χρηματοδοτηθεί (τουλάχιστον όχι περισσότερο απ' όσο τώρα) και θα κληθεί να "ανταγωνιστεί" τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια. Η βιωσιμότητά της αφήνεται ως άσκηση στον αναγνώστη.....

Όταν πρόκειται για εξοπλιστικά προγράμματα όμως, γινόμαστε οι καλύτεροι πελάτες.





> Όπως είπα πάντως δεν πρέπει εμάς να μας απασχολεί το πως να κόψουμε την δυνατότητα των πλουσίων για καλύτερη εκπαίδευση αλλά το πως θα βελτιώσουμε την δική μας δυνατότητα.


Εμείς; Όχι βέβαια. Από που κι ως πού θα πέσει το μπαλάκι σε εμάς; Το υπουργείο νομοθετεί, συνεπώς αυτό φέρει και την ευθύνη (από νομοθετικής άποψης τουλάχιστον) στο ακέραιο.
Και εάν το μπαλάκι πέφτει σε εμάς, τότε ας μην εκπλήσσονται μερικοί όταν γίνονται πορείες 15000+ ατόμων. 




> Σίγουρα μπορούν όλοι οι μικρομεσαίοι φοιτητές των δημοσίων πανεπιστημιών που αυτομάτως θα γίνουν περισσότεροι μιας και οι πλούσιοι θα πάνε στα ιδιωτικά, να πάρουν πιο σοβαρά την υπόθεση των σπουδών τους και να μελετάνε περισσότερο και να δουν πως θα βελτιώσουν τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια.


Δηλαδή η μελέτη μου και μόνο θα βελτιώσει τους όρους λειτουργίας του Πανεπιστημίου; (Ο Χριστόδουλος το δοκίμασε κάποτε...) Με ποιο μαγικό τρόπο θα γίνει αυτό εάν δεν υπάρχει π.χ. η απαραίτητη υλικοτεχνική υποδομή; Μήπως στρουθοκαμηλίζουμε; Οι γενικεύσεις ότι οι φοιτητές των δημοσίων ΑΕΙ δεν παίρνουμε σοβαρά τις σπουδές μας με βρίσκουν διαμετρικά αντίθετο.

----------


## Unreal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> Thalexan εμένα πάντως τα 5+ χρόνια σε δημόσιο ΑΕΙ και άλλα 2 για μεταπτυχιακό επίσης σε ελληνικό δημόσιο ΑΕΙ μόνο αυτό μου έχουν αποδείξει. Οι 8 στους 10 ξέρουν μόνο τα βασικά από απο αυτά που έχουν σπουδάσει. 
> 
> 
> Είχαμε διαφορετικά βιώματα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Μα άμα ήξεραν πολύ καλύτερα την επιστήμη τους θα μπορούσαν να αντιμετωπίσουν τα θέματα του ΑΣΕΠ. Έχουν μάθει όμως μόνο τα βασικά και ξέρουν να διδάξουν σε επίπεδο γυμνασίου άντε λυκείου το πολύ και αυτό με το ζόρι.



> Όχι απλώς το περιμένω, *το απαιτώ*.
> 
> 
> Ρέκβιεμ για ένα όνειρο λοιπόν......
> Η δημόσια παιδεία δε θα χρηματοδοτηθεί (τουλάχιστον όχι περισσότερο απ' όσο τώρα) και θα κληθεί να "ανταγωνιστεί" τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια. Η βιωσιμότητά της αφήνεται ως άσκηση στον αναγνώστη.....
> 
> Όταν πρόκειται για εξοπλιστικά προγράμματα όμως, γινόμαστε οι καλύτεροι πελάτες.


 Μα απο που θες να βρεθούν τα χρήματα δηλαδή? Έχουμε κάτι σαν φαινόμενο στροβιλισμού (δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα, συνεπώς η παιδεία είναι χάλια συνεπώς βγαίνουν μέτριοι προς κακοί επιστήμονες συνεπώς είναι κακοί στην δουλειά τους άρα η δουλειά τους και τα αποτελέσματα της έχει κακό αντίκτυπο στην οικονομία, συνεπώς μειώνονται τα χρήματα και ξανά από την αρχή) το οποίο φαινόμενο για να σπάσει πρέπει να σπάσει κάποιος κρίκος. Το να βρεθούν χρήματα από το πουθενά δεν γίνεται, συνεπώς μάλλον οι μελλοντικοί μέτριοι προς κακοί επιστήμονες θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν περισσότερο για να γίνουν μέτριοι προς καλοί. Η αξιοποίηση των πακέτων της ΕΕ θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει αλλά δεδομένου ότι πάλι δεν υπάρχουν οι σωστοί άνθρωποι για να γίνει η σωστή αξιοποίηση έχουμε πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Τα χρήματα που δαπανούνται για τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις είναι αναγκαίο κακό, δεν φταίμε εμείς που οι γείτονες μας Τουρκαλβανοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν γρι από έννοιες ειρήνης δημοκρατίας και συναδέλφωσης και συνεργασίας. 




> Εμείς; Όχι βέβαια. Από που κι ως πού θα πέσει το μπαλάκι σε εμάς; Το υπουργείο νομοθετεί, συνεπώς αυτό οφείλει και να το πράξει αυτό.
> Και εάν το μπαλάκι πέφτει σε εμάς, τότε ας μην εκπλήσσονται μερικοί όταν γίνονται πορείες 15000+ ατόμων.


 Μα το υπουργείο δεν το βρίσκω σωστό να νομοθετεί με την λογική περιόρισε τους άλλους και τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια επειδή δεν μπορείς να βρείς χρήματα για το δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο. Αυτή η λογική της εξίσωσης προς τα κάτω είναι προοδευτική?



> Δηλαδή η μελέτη μου και μόνο θα βελτιώσει τους όρους λειτουργίας του Πανεπιστημίου; (Ο Χριστόδουλος το δοκίμασε κάποτε...) Με ποιο μαγικό τρόπο θα γίνει αυτό εάν δεν υπάρχει π.χ. η απαραίτητη υλικοτεχνική υποδομή; Μήπως στρουθοκαμηλίζουμε; Οι γενικεύσεις ότι οι φοιτητές των δημοσίων ΑΕΙ δεν παίρνουμε σοβαρά τις σπουδές μας με βρίσκουν διαμετρικά αντίθετο.


Η μελέτη σου θα κάνει εσένα καλύτερο επιστήμονα, και οι όποιες πορείες και διεκδικήσεις πρέπει να είναι για το πως θα βελτιωθείς εσύ και όχι πως θα καταστρέψεις τους άλλους. Η υλικοτεχνική υποδομή καλή είναι αλλά άμα είμαστε "μάγκες" πρέπει να μάθουμε και χωρίς αυτήν. *Η χώρα βρίσκεται σε δύσκολη φάση και με το να ζητάνε όλοι περισσότερα αντί να κοιτάζουν να δίνουν περισσότερα μας οδηγεί από το κακό στο χειρότερο.* Αν παίρναν στα σοβαρά τις σπουδές τους οι φοιτητές και την δεδομένη δύσκολη κατάσταση της χώρας θα μελετούσαν περισσότερο, θα θυσίαζαν πολύ περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο και διασκέδαση για να γίνουν καλύτεροι επιστήμονες και να βοηθήσουν την χώρα να βγει από το τέλμα.

----------


## thalexan

> Μα άμα ήξεραν πολύ καλύτερα την επιστήμη τους θα μπορούσαν να αντιμετωπίσουν τα θέματα του ΑΣΕΠ. Έχουν μάθει όμως μόνο τα βασικά και ξέρουν να διδάξουν σε επίπεδο γυμνασίου άντε λυκείου το πολύ και αυτό με το ζόρι.


Μπαίνουν στη νοοτροπία της παπαγαλίας για μια ακόμη εκλογή τους.




> Μα απο που θες να βρεθούν τα χρήματα δηλαδή?


Να σου απαντήσω στο εναλλακτικό ερώτημα "Που θα ήθελα να μη σπαταληθούν/σπαταλούνταν τα χρήματα";

Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες/Εξοπλισμοί/Χρηματιστήριο




> Έχουμε κάτι σαν φαινόμενο στροβιλισμού (δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα, συνεπώς η παιδεία είναι χάλια συνεπώς βγαίνουν μέτριοι προς κακοί επιστήμονες συνεπώς είναι κακοί στην δουλειά τους άρα η δουλειά τους και τα αποτελέσματα της έχει κακό αντίκτυπο στην οικονομία, συνεπώς μειώνονται τα χρήματα και ξανά από την αρχή) το οποίο φαινόμενο για να σπάσει πρέπει να σπάσει κάποιος κρίκος. Το να βρεθούν χρήματα από το πουθενά δεν γίνεται, συνεπώς μάλλον οι μελλοντικοί μέτριοι προς κακοί επιστήμονες θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν περισσότερο για να γίνουν μέτριοι προς καλοί.


Και θεωρείς ότι ο μέσος εργαζόμενος ζει σε ένα εργασιακό κλίμα που προάγει την υπευθυνότητα και τη συνέπεια; Πόσες εταιρίες "παπαγαλάκια" μας μύησαν στην έννοια των "υγιών επενδύσεων" στη φούσκα του Χρηματιστηρίου; Από αυτούς θα πάρουμε μαθήματα παραγωγικότητας; Ακόμη χειρότερα, η όποια εκπαίδευση (ιδιωτική ή δημόσια) θα γίνει έρμαιο των ορέξεών τους, όταν κληθούν να παίξουν ρόλο managers; Για να μην αναφερθώ και στους συναδέλφους μου μηχανικούς-μπουμπούκια διευθυντές κατασκευαστικών και στις εκτινάξεις του προϋπολογισμού δημοσίων έργων.






> Η αξιοποίηση των πακέτων της ΕΕ θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει αλλά δεδομένου ότι πάλι δεν υπάρχουν οι σωστοί άνθρωποι για να γίνει η σωστή αξιοποίηση έχουμε πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα.


Κακοδιαχείριση, κακοδιαχείριση, κακοδιαχείριση. Δημιουργήθηκαν έργα που μετά λόγω εσφαλμένων χειρισμών, παρέμειναν και παραμένουν στην αχρηστία (με τις όποιες συνέπειες στη δημιουργία θέσεων εργασίας και στην αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας). Ας βρούμε στη ρίζα της τα αίτια της οποιασδήποτε έλλειψης υποδομών.





> Μα το υπουργείο δεν το βρίσκω σωστό να νομοθετεί με την λογική περιόρισε τους άλλους και τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια επειδή δεν μπορείς να βρείς χρήματα για το δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο. Αυτή η λογική της εξίσωσης προς τα κάτω είναι προοδευτική?


Καλύτερα λοιπόν να υπονομεύσουμε το μέλλον του δημόσιου Πανεπιστημίου και της δωρεάν παιδείας. Αυτό το τίμημα μπορούμε να το υποστούμε....

Όσοι επικαλεστούν τις δεσμέυσεις σε ευρωπαϊκές επιταγές, ας τους ρωτήσω το εξής: Πότε ψηφίστηκε ενιαίο ευρωσύνταγμα και δεν το κατάλαβα; Για να μην αναφερθώ και σε παράδειγμα κράτους, το οποίο, παρά τη συμμετοχή του στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, διατηρεί ακόμη το νόμισμά του......





> Η μελέτη σου θα κάνει εσένα καλύτερο επιστήμονα, και οι όποιες πορείες και διεκδικήσεις πρέπει να είναι για το πως θα βελτιωθείς εσύ και όχι πως θα καταστρέψεις τους άλλους. Η υλικοτεχνική υποδομή καλή είναι αλλά άμα είμαστε "μάγκες" πρέπει να μάθουμε και χωρίς αυτήν.


Εσύ δηλαδή θα μάθεις να φτιάχνεις ενισχυτές χωρίς να έχεις πιάσει κολλητήρι στη σχολή; Πώς γίνεται αυτό;




> Η χώρα βρίσκεται σε δύσκολη φάση και με το να ζητάνε όλοι περισσότερα αντί να κοιτάζουν να δίνουν περισσότερα μας οδηγεί από το κακό στο χειρότερο.[/b] Αν παίρναν στα σοβαρά τις σπουδές τους οι φοιτητές και την δεδομένη δύσκολη κατάσταση της χώρας θα μελετούσαν περισσότερο, θα θυσίαζαν πολύ περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο και διασκέδαση για να γίνουν καλύτεροι επιστήμονες και να βοηθήσουν την χώρα να βγει από το τέλμα.


.....στη γεμάτη καλές προθέσεις και υγιή ανταγωνισμό αγορά εργασίας που περιμένει με ανοιχτές αγκάλες τον υπεύθυνο και τίμιο επιστήμονα....
Έχοντας μια μικρή εμπειρία με την αγορά εργασίας επιμένω ακράδαντα στο ότι η εργασιακή συνείδηση διαμορφώνεται από το παράδειγμα που δείχνουν οι ανώτεροι στην ιεραρχία.

Διατηρώ μια μικρή επιφύλαξη για ένα μικρό ποσοστό για να μην κατηγορηθώ εγώ με τη σειρά μου για γενικεύσεις.

Υπάρχει η πολιτική θέληση που θα επαναφέρει τον υγιή τρόπο λειτουργίας σε αυτά τα επίπεδα;

----------


## sotirisk

> Ίσα ίσα με το που τα πλουσιόπαιδα θα προτιμήσουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα ελευθερωθούν θέσεις στα δημόσια για τους λιγότερο πλούσιους.


Ψέμα μεγάλο.
Απλά το Πανεπιστήμιο, από "λαϊκό" που είναι σήμερα (που έχει παιδιά και πλούσια και φτωχά και (μικρο)μεσαία, με γνώμονα κυρίως το πόσο τους κόβει και πόσο διαβάζουν), θα χάσει μεγάλο μέρος των φοιτητών του, αφού οι έχοντες πιθανώς να προτιμήσουν κάποιο αντίστοιχο ιδιωτικό. 
Η δύναμη του Πανεπιστημίου είναι οι φοιτητές του, όχι τα κτίρια ούτε οι βιβλιοθήκες, αυτά είναι απλώς μέσα που παρέχονται στους φοιτητές. 
Αν το δημόσιο χάσει ένα μεγάλο μέρος των φοιτητών του, πιθανώς να μην είναι βιώσιμο σαν ίδρυμα και να πέσει κατά πολύ το επίπεδό του.

Αυτό είναι και η απάντησή μου στο γιατί συνδέω τα Ιδιωτικά με την πτώση των Δημόσιων.
Και δεν πάνε όλοι οι έχοντες εξωτερικό, υπάρχουν πολλοί που σπουδάζουν στο Δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο. Συνήθως στα ελληνικά κολλέγια πάνε όσοι έχοντες δεν πιάνουν μεγάλο βαθμό στα μαθήματα, και εξωτερικό μόνο όσοι θέλουν κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο, για διάφορους λόγους (π.χ. γιατρός, λόγω οικογενειακής παράδοσης), που δεν είναι και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληθυσμού.

Η αντικατάσταση της αξιοκρατίας με την πλουτοκρατία δεν με βρίσκει καθόλου -μα καθόλου- σύμφωνο, ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ δε στον τομέα της παιδείας.

----------


## Unreal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> Ίσα ίσα με το που τα πλουσιόπαιδα θα προτιμήσουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα ελευθερωθούν θέσεις στα δημόσια για τους λιγότερο πλούσιους.
> 
> 
> Ψέμα μεγάλο.
> Απλά το Πανεπιστήμιο, από "λαϊκό" που είναι σήμερα (που έχει παιδιά και πλούσια και φτωχά και (μικρο)μεσαία, με γνώμονα κυρίως το πόσο τους κόβει και πόσο διαβάζουν), θα χάσει μεγάλο μέρος των φοιτητών του, αφού οι έχοντες πιθανώς να προτιμήσουν κάποιο αντίστοιχο ιδιωτικό. 
> Η δύναμη του Πανεπιστημίου είναι οι φοιτητές του, όχι τα κτίρια ούτε οι βιβλιοθήκες, αυτά είναι απλώς μέσα που παρέχονται στους φοιτητές. 
> Αν το δημόσιο χάσει ένα μεγάλο μέρος των φοιτητών του, πιθανώς να μην είναι βιώσιμο σαν ίδρυμα και να πέσει κατά πολύ το επίπεδό του.
> ...


 Καλά δηλαδή λες ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος των φοιτητών του δημόσιου πανεπιστημίου είναι πλούσιοι και αυτοί είναι που ανεβάζουν το επίπεδο του δημόσιου πανεπιστημίου? Τόσο πολλοί είναι οι πλούσιοι φοιτητές δηλαδή? Εγώ νόμιζα ότι οι περισσότεροι είναι μικρομεσαίοι.




> Η αντικατάσταση της αξιοκρατίας με την πλουτοκρατία δεν με βρίσκει καθόλου -μα καθόλου- σύμφωνο, ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ δε στον τομέα της παιδείας.


Δεν νομίζω ότι η αξιοκρατία απειλείται από τους πλούσιους τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Ωραία ο πλούσιος θα έχει καλύτερη μόρφωση άρα θα είναι πιο άξιος απο εμένα τον φτωχό άρα εγώ θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο και να μελετήσω περισσότερο. Δεν θα φτάσω τον πλούσιο που αν προσπαθήσει το ίδιο θα έχει καλύτερες υποδομές και ευκαιρίες και συνεπώς θα φτάσει παραπάνω, αλλά δεν θα μείνω χωρίς μοίρα στον ήλιο. Εγώ πάντως σαν φτωχός θα αισθάνομαι εσωτερικά υπερήφανος (πιο μάγκας, πιο θεός αν θέλεις) διότι έπρεπε να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο και να βασιστώ σε δικές μου δυνάμεις για να φτάσω από το 0 στο 80, ο πλούσιος που θα πάει από το 30 στο 80 ή από το 50 στο 100 στην περίπτωση που θα έχει πολύ καλύτερες ευκαιρίες μόρφωσης δε μου λέει τίποτα.

Γενικά το να περιορίσουμε τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια μου φαίνεται μέτρο οπισθοδρομικό και κομπλεξικό. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι πρέπει να απαγορέψουμε τα ακριβά εστιατόρια γιατί εκεί δεν μπορούμε να φάμε εμείς οι μικρομεσαίοι (εκτός αν δουλέψουμε πολύ περισσότερο) ή να απαγορέψουμε τα ακριβά αυτοκίνητα γιατί δεν μπορούμε να τα αγοράσουμε οι μικρομεσαίοι (εκτός πάλι αν δουλέψουμε και προσπαθήσουμε πολύ περισσότερο). Συμφωνώ ότι εμείς οι μικρομεσαίοι πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε περισσότερο για να φτάσουμε στο ίδιο επίπεδο που θα φτάσει ένας πλούσιος, αλλά το να περιορίσω στο εξεπίτηδες τον πλούσιο επειδή εγώ θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο για να τον φτάσω, είναι κομπλεξικό ή δεν είναι?

----------


## papashark

+++Unreal

Για την άποψη στην ζωή του.  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Δεν νομίζω ότι η αξιοκρατία απειλείται από τους πλούσιους τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Ωραία ο πλούσιος θα έχει καλύτερη μόρφωση άρα θα είναι πιο άξιος απο εμένα τον φτωχό άρα εγώ θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο και να μελετήσω περισσότερο. Δεν θα φτάσω τον πλούσιο που αν προσπαθήσει το ίδιο θα έχει καλύτερες υποδομές και ευκαιρίες και συνεπώς θα φτάσει παραπάνω, αλλά δεν θα μείνω χωρίς μοίρα στον ήλιο. Εγώ πάντως σαν φτωχός θα αισθάνομαι εσωτερικά υπερήφανος (πιο μάγκας, πιο θεός αν θέλεις) διότι έπρεπε να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο και να βασιστώ σε δικές μου δυνάμεις για να φτάσω από το 0 στο 80, ο πλούσιος που θα πάει από το 30 στο 80 ή από το 50 στο 100 στην περίπτωση που θα έχει πολύ καλύτερες ευκαιρίες μόρφωσης δε μου λέει τίποτα.


Αν είναι δυνατόν! Αυτή την άποψη έχετε για τις ίσες ευκαιρίες;

Πιθανότατα δε θα μπορώ να σας μεταπείσω για τη νοοτροπία αυτή. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να έχετε υπόψη ότι ρόδα είναι και γυρίζει. Αν τύχει λοιπόν και κάποια στιγμή βρεθείτε στην αντιπέρα όχθη, μην αρχίσετε τα παράπονα ότι ο ήλιος δε λάμπει αρκετά για τα παιδιά σας.

----------


## Unreal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι η αξιοκρατία απειλείται από τους πλούσιους τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Ωραία ο πλούσιος θα έχει καλύτερη μόρφωση άρα θα είναι πιο άξιος απο εμένα τον φτωχό άρα εγώ θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο και να μελετήσω περισσότερο. Δεν θα φτάσω τον πλούσιο που αν προσπαθήσει το ίδιο θα έχει καλύτερες υποδομές και ευκαιρίες και συνεπώς θα φτάσει παραπάνω, αλλά δεν θα μείνω χωρίς μοίρα στον ήλιο. Εγώ πάντως σαν φτωχός θα αισθάνομαι εσωτερικά υπερήφανος (πιο μάγκας, πιο θεός αν θέλεις) διότι έπρεπε να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο και να βασιστώ σε δικές μου δυνάμεις για να φτάσω από το 0 στο 80, ο πλούσιος που θα πάει από το 30 στο 80 ή από το 50 στο 100 στην περίπτωση που θα έχει πολύ καλύτερες ευκαιρίες μόρφωσης δε μου λέει τίποτα.
> 
> 
> Αν είναι δυνατόν! Αυτή την άποψη έχετε για τις ίσες ευκαιρίες;
> 
> Πιθανότατα δε θα μπορώ να σας μεταπείσω για τη νοοτροπία αυτή. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να έχετε υπόψη ότι ρόδα είναι και γυρίζει. Αν τύχει λοιπόν και κάποια στιγμή βρεθείτε στην αντιπέρα όχθη, μην αρχίσετε τα παράπονα ότι ο ήλιος δε λάμπει αρκετά για τα παιδιά σας.


Δεν είναι ίσες ευκαιρίες αλλά αφού βλέπω ότι το κράτος δεν έχει λεφτά για να μου δώσει ίσες ευκαιρίες το θεωρώ τέρμα μα τέρμα λάθος να περιορίσω τον άλλον στο ίδιο επίπεδο με εμένα. Η εξίσωση προς τα κάτω είναι τέρμα λάθος νοοτροπία για εμένα. Εγώ θα προσπαθήσω για το καλύτερο, αν δεν τον φτάσω τον άλλον που ξεκίνησε από το 50 και έφτασε στο 100 τι να κάνω, εγώ όμως πήγα από το 0 στο 80 , αισθάνομαι καλύτερος απο αυτόν. 

Δεν θα είναι τέλος πάντων όλοι οι πλούσιοι τέρμα κολλημένοι καθάρματα που δεν θα δίνουν μία για την κοινωνία. Την καλύτερη μόρφωση τους δεν αποκλείεται να την χρησιμοποιήσουν για το καλό της κοινωνίας.

----------


## thalexan

Έχει περάσει λοιπόν στο πετσί μας η πεποίθηση ότι η δημόσια παιδεία δεν επιδέχεται αναβάθμιση. *Γιατί το επιτρέπουμε αυτό στους εαυτούς μας;;;;;*

----------


## Unreal

> Έχει περάσει λοιπόν στο πετσί μας η πεποίθηση ότι η δημόσια παιδεία δεν επιδέχεται αναβάθμιση. Γιατί το επιτρέπουμε αυτό στους εαυτούς μας;;;;;


Μα αφού βλέπω ότι το κράτος με το ζόρι πληρώνει τον χαμηλόμισθο συνταξιούχο και αυξάνεται συνέχεια το έλλειμα, να αρχίσω να ζητάω και εγώ για περισσότερα λεφτά στην παιδεία? Και να ζητάω εγώ, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να σταματήσω το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο, θα παίρνει μήπως χρήματα από το κράτος το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο?

Όπως είπα ζητάμε όλοι και κανείς δεν θέλει να προσφέρει και είμαστε όλοι με την λογική "μα αφού οι άλλοι ζητάνε γιατί να μην ζητήσω και εγώ" . Δεν το βλέπω να σοβαρευόμαστε με τίποτα σε αυτή τη χώρα, θα πρέπει να συμβεί κάποιο κοσμοιστορικό γεγονός για να αλλάξει η πορεία αυτοκαταστροφής μας.

----------


## thalexan

> Μα αφού βλέπω ότι το κράτος με το ζόρι πληρώνει τον χαμηλόμισθο συνταξιούχο και αυξάνεται συνέχεια το έλλειμα, να αρχίσω να ζητάω και εγώ για περισσότερα λεφτά στην παιδεία?


Ναι, γιατί θεωρώ ότι είναι σημαντικότερο το πρόβλημα της χρηστής διαχείρισης των οικονομικών πόρων παρά της έλλειψής τους.

----------


## argi

Προσωπικά κρατάω 2 πράγματα...

Για όσα πράγματα έκανα στο Πανεπιστήμιο προσπάθησα πολύ μόνος μου και ότι πέτυχα με έκανε καλύτερο άνθρωπο και επιστήμονα... Καλύτερος άνθρωπος έγινα γιατί κουράστηκα και όχι γιατί καθόμουν. 

Μετανοιώνω για κάποια λάθη στις ακαδημαικές μου επιλογές, και πιθανόν αν το σύστημα περείχε καλύτερη οργάνωση και υποδομές να βοηθουμουν να μην εκανα λαθη.. Αλλά και γι αυτά πάλι δεν κατηγορω κανένα... Ίσως λίγο να ζηλευω... αλλά δεν μου φταίει κανενας..

Ξέρω επίσης ότι είναι στο χέρι μου να κάνω αυτά που ονειρευομαι και όχι σε κανενός άλλου... Όταν χρειάστηκε να δουλεψω για να σπουδασω το έκανα... Και τότε δεν μου εφταιγε ο πλούσιος που δεν χρειαζοταν να δουλευει για να σπουδασει... (Ίσως και να ζήλεθα και τότε λιγάκι...) 

Έμαθα λοιπον ότι για τα καλά και τα κακα που μου συμβαίνουν σχεδόν αποκλειστική ευθύνη έχω εγώ και κανένας άλλος... Γι αυτό ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΙΑΞΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ γιατί μονο εμμεσως θα με βοηθούσε να γίνω καλυτερος... Ίσως και κάποιες στιγμές να με έκαναν να προσπαθώ περισσότερο απο πείσμα... Αλλά *ποτε "ΝΑ Ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα..."*

Παρεπιπτόντως οι βιβλιοθήκες είναι σχεδόν παντού ανοιχτές αλλά συνήθως άδειες απο την πλειοψηφία του κόσμου...

Η γνώση και οι ευκαιρίες να γίνεις καλύτερος είναι free as in speech... not free as in beer (που έλεγε και κάποιος που θα τρέξει να με διορθώσει μόλις διαβάσει το post...)

H ζωή δεν μας χαρίζεται με κανένα "αγώνα"...* Και όπως δεν μπορεί να γυμναστεί αλλος για να κάνω εγώ μουσκουλα* (ή να χάσω κιλά...) *έτσι και δεν έχει σημασία πόσο διαβάζουν οι άλλοι για το αν και πόσο καλύτερος άνθρωπος θα γίνω εγώ.,...*

Για να πω και κάτι χωρίς καμια αισθηση αλαζονείας... Ασχέτως των σπουδών μου επειδή πιστευω σε εμένα και τις ικανοτητες μου, ποτέ δεν φοβηθηκα και ποτε δεν εμεινα χωρίς δουλειά... Ποτε δεν είδα το πτυχίο σαν σίγουρη δουλειά αλλά με αυτά που πήρα ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα έχω δουλειά.. *Σε ιδιωτικό ή δημόσιο, με λεφτά ή χωρίς λεφτά, με οικογενιεα ή χωρίς, απο την πόλη ή απο επαρχία στατιστικά Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙ ΑΝ ΙΔΡΩΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΦΑΝΕΛΛΑ...* Αλλιώς και το πλούσιο "Παλτό" πάλι Παλτό είναι... 

PS Eίναι θλιβερό που ενώ υπήρξε υπαναχώρηση απο το Υπουργείο η εξεταστική θα χαθεί γιατί είπαμε να κάνουμε καμία βδομάδα "αγώνα" ακόμα... Το μυστικό είναι να φευγεις όταν προηγήσε, όχι όταν αρχίζεις να χάνεις... Πόσο μάλλον όταν χάνεις όλο και περισσότερο...

@rg!

----------


## Unreal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> Μα αφού βλέπω ότι το κράτος με το ζόρι πληρώνει τον χαμηλόμισθο συνταξιούχο και αυξάνεται συνέχεια το έλλειμα, να αρχίσω να ζητάω και εγώ για περισσότερα λεφτά στην παιδεία? 
> 
> 
> Ναι, γιατί θεωρώ ότι είναι σημαντικότερο το πρόβλημα της χρηστής διαχείρισης των οικονομικών πόρων παρά της έλλειψής τους.


Τι να σου πω τώρα, χρήματα δεν υπάρχουν το ξέρουμε όλοι, και αυτά που υπάρχουν και θα μπορούσαν να καλυτερέψουν κάπως τα πράγματα τα τρώνε οι επιτήδειοι. Δεν γίνεται σωστή διαχείριση αλλά και να γινόταν έτσι όπως ζητάμε όλοι πάλι δεν θα φτάναν. Αν δεν αλλάξει αυτή η λογική που έχουμε όλοι μέσα μας να ζητάμε για τον εαυτούλη μας και να προσφέρουμε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα δεν θα πάμε πουθενά. Είναι μια νοοτροπία που αυτοαναπαράγεται (γιατί όπως είπες και εσύ, φταίνε οι ανώτεροι, φταίνε οι πολιτικοί αλλά για εμένα φταίει και ο λαός που λέει "ε μα αφού ό άλλος είναι απατεώνας εκμεταλλευτής και εγώ το ίδιο θα κάνω") γι αυτό και δεν βλέπω τρόπο να σπάσει αυτή η αυτοαναπαραγωγή της νοοτροπίας, αυτός ο φαύλος κύκλος εκτός και αν συμβεί ένα κοσμοιστορικό γεγονός. Το να βγω εγώ και να πώ "Ρε Έλληνες μου σοβαρευτείτε επιτέλους, η κατάσταση έφτασε στο απροχώρητο" θα με ακούσει κανείς?
Πως τώρα ο Ρεχάγκελ σοβάρεψε τους παίκτες τους Εθνικής και τους έκανε να δίνουν το 150% των δυνατοτήτων τους, έναν Ρεχάγκελ και στην πολιτική θέλουμε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πώ.

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> ...


Όχι, μέσα στους έχοντες βάζω και τους μικρομεσαίους, που είναι και το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της αγοράς. 
Δε νομίζω να αφήσει κανείς το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της αγοράς παραπονεμένο  :: 





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> Η αντικατάσταση της αξιοκρατίας με την πλουτοκρατία δεν με βρίσκει καθόλου -μα καθόλου- σύμφωνο, ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ δε στον τομέα της παιδείας.
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι η αξιοκρατία απειλείται από τους πλούσιους τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων. Ωραία ο πλούσιος θα έχει καλύτερη μόρφωση άρα θα είναι πιο άξιος απο εμένα τον φτωχό άρα εγώ θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο και να μελετήσω περισσότερο. Δεν θα φτάσω τον πλούσιο που αν προσπαθήσει το ίδιο θα έχει καλύτερες υποδομές και ευκαιρίες και συνεπώς θα φτάσει παραπάνω, αλλά δεν θα μείνω χωρίς μοίρα στον ήλιο. Εγώ πάντως σαν φτωχός θα αισθάνομαι εσωτερικά υπερήφανος (πιο μάγκας, πιο θεός αν θέλεις) διότι έπρεπε να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο και να βασιστώ σε δικές μου δυνάμεις για να φτάσω από το 0 στο 80, ο πλούσιος που θα πάει από το 30 στο 80 ή από το 50 στο 100 στην περίπτωση που θα έχει πολύ καλύτερες ευκαιρίες μόρφωσης δε μου λέει τίποτα.


"Βαράτε με κι ας κλαίω".
Συγγνώμη, αλλά εσύ έχεις παραδεχτεί ότι το Δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο είναι μούφα, ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναβαθμιστεί, ότι θα γίνει σαν το ΕΣΥ, κλπ.
Μπορείς να μας πεις τι σχολή έχεις τελειώσει ώστε να ξέρουμε από που πηγάζει η απογοήτευσή σου?




> Γενικά το να περιορίσουμε τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια μου φαίνεται μέτρο οπισθοδρομικό και κομπλεξικό. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι πρέπει να απαγορέψουμε τα ακριβά εστιατόρια γιατί εκεί δεν μπορούμε να φάμε εμείς οι μικρομεσαίοι (εκτός αν δουλέψουμε πολύ περισσότερο) ή να απαγορέψουμε τα ακριβά αυτοκίνητα γιατί δεν μπορούμε να τα αγοράσουμε οι μικρομεσαίοι (εκτός πάλι αν δουλέψουμε και προσπαθήσουμε πολύ περισσότερο). Συμφωνώ ότι εμείς οι μικρομεσαίοι πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε περισσότερο για να φτάσουμε στο ίδιο επίπεδο που θα φτάσει ένας πλούσιος, αλλά το να περιορίσω στο εξεπίτηδες τον πλούσιο επειδή εγώ θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο για να τον φτάσω, είναι κομπλεξικό ή δεν είναι?


Με τη διαφορά ότι το να οδηγάς/ήσεις ένα γρήγορο αυτοκίνητο δεν σε κάνει και καλύτερο άνθρωπο. Η εκπαίδευση δυστυχώς δεν είναι ούτε σαν την οδήγηση, ούτε σαν τα εστιατόρια, τα παραδείγματά σου είναι ατυχέστατα. Η παιδεία και η εκπαίδευση πρέπει να είναι ένα αγαθό που ο καθένας να έχει ΙΣΕΣ ευκαιρίες, ΟΣΟ δύσκολο και "ουτοπικό" είναι κάτι τέτοιο (γιατί προφανώς δεν έχουν όλοι ίσες ευκαιρίες, αλλά με το να μεγαλώνεις το χάσμα δε νομίζω ότι είναι κίνηση προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση).




> Δεν γίνεται σωστή διαχείριση αλλά και να γινόταν έτσι όπως ζητάμε όλοι πάλι δεν θα φτάναν. Αν δεν αλλάξει αυτή η λογική που έχουμε όλοι μέσα μας να ζητάμε για τον εαυτούλη μας και να προσφέρουμε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα δεν θα πάμε πουθενά. Είναι μια νοοτροπία που αυτοαναπαράγεται (γιατί όπως είπες και εσύ, φταίνε οι ανώτεροι, φταίνε οι πολιτικοί αλλά για εμένα φταίει και ο λαός που λέει "ε μα αφού ό άλλος είναι απατεώνας εκμεταλλευτής και εγώ το ίδιο θα κάνω") γι αυτό και δεν βλέπω τρόπο να σπάσει αυτή η αυτοαναπαραγωγή της νοοτροπίας, αυτός ο φαύλος κύκλος εκτός και αν συμβεί ένα κοσμοιστορικό γεγονός.


1) Μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια.
2) Στο σημερινό κοινονικοπολιτικό σύστημα τι κοσμοϊστορικό γεγονός πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να γίνει?
Όταν λες να προσφέρουμε, σε ποιον να προσφέρουμε?
Να προσφέρουμε στην κακοδιαχείριση εννοείς? Δεν νομίζω ότι κερδίζεις προσφέροντας στην κακοδιαχείριση, κερδίζεις αν αλλάξεις τους διαχειριστές.




> Το να βγω εγώ και να πώ "Ρε Έλληνες μου σοβαρευτείτε επιτέλους, η κατάσταση έφτασε στο απροχώρητο" θα με ακούσει κανείς?


Όχι, γιατί:
1) ποιος είσαι εσύ που το λες αυτό
2) τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι έχεις κάτι ανώτερο που σου επιτρέπει να κρίνεις τους άλλους? βασιλικότερος του βασιλέως?




> Πως τώρα ο Ρεχάγκελ σοβάρεψε τους παίκτες τους Εθνικής και τους έκανε να δίνουν το 150% των δυνατοτήτων τους, έναν Ρεχάγκελ και στην πολιτική θέλουμε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πώ.


Και η πεταλούδα συνέχιζε αμέριμνη την πτήση της στο Πεκίνο.
Συγγνώμη, αλλά με το να επαναλαμβάνεις άκυρα επιχειρήματα ενός εντελώς άσχετου θέματος ως επίκληση στην αυθεντία (... του Ρεχάγκελ), δεν προσφέρει κάτι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> Πως τώρα ο Ρεχάγκελ σοβάρεψε τους παίκτες τους Εθνικής και τους έκανε να δίνουν το 150% των δυνατοτήτων τους, έναν Ρεχάγκελ και στην πολιτική θέλουμε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πώ.
> 
> 
> Και η πεταλούδα συνέχιζε αμέριμνη την πτήση της στο Πεκίνο.
> Συγγνώμη, αλλά με το να επαναλαμβάνεις άκυρα επιχειρήματα ενός εντελώς άσχετου θέματος ως επίκληση στην αυθεντία (... του Ρεχάγκελ), δεν προσφέρει κάτι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.


Εκεί παραδίπλα από το Πεκίνο, υπάρχει το Τόκιο, η χώρα του ανατέλωντως ηλίου.

Εκεί λοιπόν, μετά τον πόλεμο (WWII) είχαν μεγάλα προβλήματα, όπως και στην Γερμανία μετά τον ίδιο πόλεμο, είχαν και εκεί τα ίδια μεγάλα προβλήματα ίσως και περισσότερα.

Όμως κατεβάσανε κάτω το κεφάλι και δουλέψανε σαν τα σκυλιά, για να βρουν τα παιδιά τους καλύτερες μέρες.

Εδώ απλά βγήκαμε στους δρόμους και απαιτήσαμε από το κράτος καλύτερες μέρες με νομοθετική ρύθμιση.  ::   ::   ::  

Εκεί είχαν διάφορους Ρεχάγκελ που βγάλανε το 150% του λαού τους, και παραδίπλα στην Ελλαδίτσα μας, πετάνε ακόμα οι πεταλουδίτσες αμέριμνα...


Δεν καταλαβαίνεις τα επιχειρήματα του και τα θεωρείς άκυρα, γιατί έχεις χάσει την κεντρική ιδέα που θέλει να περάσει.

Κανένας δεν πρόκειτε να μας δώσει καλύτερες μέρες γιατί διαμαρτυρόμαστε, μόνοι μας θα τις εξασφαλίσουμε...


(τώρα θυμίθυκα και το σύνθημα στις εκλογές του '85, "μαζί για ακόμα καλύτερες μέρες" και μόλις βγήκε ο Αντρίκος μας πέταξε μία λιτότητα με τον γυιό του αγωγιάτη (Τσοβόλας εκ Άρτας) που ήταν όλη δική μας  ::  )

----------


## RF

> Εκεί παραδίπλα από το Πεκίνο, υπάρχει το Τόκιο, η χώρα του ανατέλωντως ηλίου.
> 
> Εκεί λοιπόν, μετά τον πόλεμο (WWII) είχαν μεγάλα προβλήματα, όπως και στην Γερμανία μετά τον ίδιο πόλεμο, είχαν και εκεί τα ίδια μεγάλα προβλήματα ίσως και περισσότερα.
> 
> Όμως κατεβάσανε κάτω το κεφάλι και δουλέψανε σαν τα σκυλιά, για να βρουν τα παιδιά τους καλύτερες μέρες.
> 
> Εδώ απλά βγήκαμε στους δρόμους και απαιτήσαμε από το κράτος καλύτερες μέρες με νομοθετική ρύθμιση.


Εκεί απλά δεν φάγανε τα λεφτά από το σχέδιο Μάρσαλ.




> (τώρα θυμίθυκα και το σύνθημα στις εκλογές του '85, "μαζί για ακόμα καλύτερες μέρες" και μόλις βγήκε ο Αντρίκος μας πέταξε μία λιτότητα με τον γυιό του αγωγιάτη (Τσοβόλας εκ Άρτας) που ήταν όλη δική μας  )


Από τότε μέχρι σήμερα μόνο λιτότητα ξέρουμε. Παιδεία, υγεία, κοινωνικές παροχές πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Γι' αυτό υπάρχει αγανάκτηση και αντίδραση από τους πολίτες σε μέτρα που πλήτουν το εισόδημά τους ή τις παροχές του κράτους. 
Απλά δεν πάει άλλο σφίξιμο το ζωνάρι  ::

----------


## papashark

> Από τότε μέχρι σήμερα μόνο λιτότητα ξέρουμε. Παιδεία, υγεία, κοινωνικές παροχές πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Γι' αυτό υπάρχει αγανάκτηση και αντίδραση από τους πολίτες σε μέτρα που πλήτουν το εισόδημά τους ή τις παροχές του κράτους. 
> Απλά δεν πάει άλλο σφίξιμο το ζωνάρι


Απλά δεν το σφίγκουμε καλά για να μπορέσουμε αρκετό καιρό να το ανοίξουμε.

Κάτω από το βάρος του πολιτικού κόστους, τραβάμε τρείς τρύπες και αφήνουμε δύο.

Οπως έγινε τώρα και με τον νέο νόμο.

Πήγαν να σφίξουν, φώναξαν οι άλλοι, το παράτησαν....

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> ...


Κι όμως, υπάρχει κόσμος που δουλεύει. Και δουλεύει πολύ.
Τα αποτελέσματα δεν βλέπουμε όμως. 
Ξέρεις γιατί? Γιατί τους φόρους του πολίτη, πρέπει να τους δώσεις κυρίως κοινωνικές παροχές (νοσοκομεία, δημόσια έργα, παιδεία) και μετά έμβασμα στην porsche για cayenne. Εμείς εδώ κάνουμε το αντίθετο. Θες να μου πεις ότι αξίζει να δουλεύεις σαν το σκυλί (στο δημόσιο τομέα) για να βγάλει την Cayenne του το προσκείμενο στο κυβερνών κόμμα "αφεντικό". Εγώ πάντως δεν θα τό κανα, θα προτιμούσα τη λούφα. Μήπως η Σουηδία έχει πολίτες της "αρείας φυλής" και γι' αυτό πάει καλά? Δε νομίζω, απλά έχει σαφώς καλύτερη διαχείριση. 




> Εκεί είχαν διάφορους Ρεχάγκελ που βγάλανε το 150% του λαού τους, και παραδίπλα στην Ελλαδίτσα μας, πετάνε ακόμα οι πεταλουδίτσες αμέριμνα...
> 
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνεις τα επιχειρήματα του και τα θεωρείς άκυρα, γιατί έχεις χάσει την κεντρική ιδέα που θέλει να περάσει.
> 
> Κανένας δεν πρόκειτε να μας δώσει καλύτερες μέρες γιατί διαμαρτυρόμαστε, μόνοι μας θα τις εξασφαλίσουμε...


Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι θέλει να πει, αλλά εισάγω και άλλη μια παράμετρο, που θεωρώ μεγαλύτερης σημασίας από τη δουλειά, τη γενικότερη διαχείριση.
Τέλος πάντων, πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι το θέμα μας αυτό, ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να έχει τις απόψεις του κι εγώ τις δικές μου. 
Απλά με τη δικιά μου συλλογιστική, που είναι κυρίως ορθολογιστική, και ουχί ένας φανταστικός παράλληλος κόσμος όπου καταργούμε τα κοινωνικά δικαιώματα για να "πάει καλά η χώρα", επιχειρήματα του στυλ: "να πάρουμε παράδειγμα το Ρεχάγκελ" είναι άτοπα. Αλλά αφού θέλετε ποδοσφαιροποίηση ντε και καλά, γιατί δεν πήγαμε λοιπόν Mundial αφού δουλέψαμε τόσο και είμαστε και παιχτρόνια? Μήπως κουραστήκαμε από το 150% και αντέχουμε μόνο 1-2 χρόνια?

----------


## Unreal

Υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη ξεροκεφαλιά σε κάποιους. Βλέπουν τελείως επιφανειακά το παράδειγμα που παρέθεσα με τον Ρεχάγκελ λόγω των προκαταλήψεων που τους τροφοδοτεί η ξεροκεφαλιά τους λόγω και των οποίων με βγάζουν βασιλικότερο του βασιλέως. Στο Mundial δεν πήγαμε γιατί θέλει και τύχη σε κάποια σημεία. Για 3 βαθμούς χάσαμε την πρόκριση που θα τους είχαμε αν κερδίζαμε την Ουκρανία. Τα όποια άλλα παραδείγματα ήταν για να δείξω ότι είναι τέρμα λάθος, τέρμα οπισθοδρομική η λογική της εξίσωσης προς τα κάτω.

Πάντως με εκπλήσσει που κάποιοι θεωρούν το ότι και οι μικρομεσαίοι είναι έχοντες και θα στραφούν προς τα ιδιωτικά

Ναι στις ίσες ευκαιρίες για την παιδεία αλλά όχι με την λογική της εξίσωσης προς τα κάτω. Θα πρέπει όλοι να προσφέρουμε ώστε το κράτος να βρει χρήματα και να μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει καλύτερη παιδεία στους μη έχοντες, όχι να κόψει την καλύτερη παιδεία από τους έχοντες. Εξάλλου αν οι έχοντες είναι και οι μικρομεσαίοι και συνεπώς το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του ελληνικού λαού , δεν είναι και δημοκρατικό να δοθεί η ευκαιρία για καλύτερη παιδεία στους περισσότερους?

Η διαφορά μου με κάποιους εδω μέσα είναι ότι ενώ είμαστε όλοι μικρομεσαίοι, εγώ ονειρεύομαι να γίνω πλούσιος ενώ αυτοί ονειρεύονται να κάνουν τους πλούσιους μικρομεσαίους ή και ακόμα χειρότερους. Αυτή η νοοτροπία της εξίσωσης προς τα κάτω είναι ότι χειρότερο.

Και τελικά για μένα δεν είναι τόσο κρίσιμη η λειτουργία ή όχι των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημιών (ίσως η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι επειδή εκεί ο φοιτητής θα πληρώνει, και θα τα σέβεται και θα παίρνει πολύ πιο σοβαρά τις σπουδές του και συνεπώς θα προσπαθεί και θα μελετάει περισσότερο) όσο το να αλλάξει αυτή η ασόβαρη νοοτροπία του έλληνα ανεξαρτήτως κοινωνικής και οικονομικής θέσης. Όπως είπα και πριν αν είμαστε με τη λογική "και ο άλλος έτσι είναι και κοιτάζει μόνο τον εαυτό και τον κλάδο του και τα συμφέροντα του άρα και εγώ το ίδιο θα κάνω" τότε θα ζητάμε όλο και περισσότερα αντί να κοιτάμε να δίνουμε περισσότερα και δε θα βγεί ποτέ η χώρα από την πορεία κακό προς χειρότερο. 

Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά Τμήμα Πληροφορικής και Μεταπτυχιακό στο Μαθηματικό του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. Το πανεπιστήμιο πειραιά είχε κάπως καλύτερη υποδομή σε σχέση με αυτά που είδα στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών (92-98 ΠαΠΕΙ και 99-01 στο ΕΚΠΑ) αλλά οι καθηγητές και οι παραδόσεις μια απο τα ίδια. Εντύπωση μου έκανε στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών που ενώ το Μαθηματικό είχε έτοιμο καινούριο κτίριο, καθυστερούσε η μετάβαση σε αυτό. Γιατί άραγε δεν έκαναν καμμιά πορεία οι φοιτητές του για να συντομευθεί η μετάβαση? Αυτοί είναι ενδεικτικά οι λόγοι για τους οποίους πρέπει να γίνονται πορείες πάντα ειρηνικά, λόγοι που θα βελτιώσουν εμάς τους ίδιους και όχι να ρίξουν τους άλλους στο ίδιο επίπεδο με εμάς.

----------


## freenet

Επειδή το θέμα μας ειναι για την παιδεία και τις καταλήψεις και επειδή όλοι μας υποθέτω οτι ακουσαμε οτι η κυβερνηση αποσύρει το νομοσχέδιο, ας εστιάσουμε στο θέμα αυτό.
Αυτή η κίνηση ελιγμού κρύβει κάτι ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνο για το μέλλον του πανεπιστημίου.Την προσπαθεια νομοθετικού επαναπροσδιορισμού του ασύλου.Η πρόταση που κατατέθηκε είναι η εισβολή της αστυνομίας μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια ακόμα και για αυτόφωτο πλημμέλημα!!!!!
Που σημαίνει οτι η αστυνομια θα ανοιγει τις σχολές όταν αυτές ειναι υπο κατάληψη γιατι η καταληψη δημοσιου κτηριου θεωρειται πλημμελημα.
Αυτό είναι σαφέστατα μια προσπάθεια καταλυσης του ασυλου με την νομιμοποίηση της εισοδου της αστυνομιας μεσα σε χωρους ασυλου χωρις τη γνωμη της πανεπιστημιακης κοινοτητας.

----------


## sotirisk

> Υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη ξεροκεφαλιά σε κάποιους. Βλέπουν τελείως επιφανειακά το παράδειγμα που παρέθεσα με τον Ρεχάγκελ λόγω των προκαταλήψεων που τους τροφοδοτεί η ξεροκεφαλιά τους λόγω και των οποίων με βγάζουν βασιλικότερο του βασιλέως. Στο Mundial δεν πήγαμε γιατί θέλει και τύχη σε κάποια σημεία. Για 3 βαθμούς χάσαμε την πρόκριση που θα τους είχαμε αν κερδίζαμε την Ουκρανία. Τα όποια άλλα παραδείγματα ήταν για να δείξω ότι είναι τέρμα λάθος, τέρμα οπισθοδρομική η λογική της εξίσωσης προς τα κάτω.


Δεν υποστήριξα κάπου ότι δεν είμαι ξεροκέφαλος, απλά το βλέπω πιο ρεαλιστικά. Άρα εννοείς λοιπόν ότι πρέπει να δουλεύουμε σαν τους Ιάπωνες του 50, να πληρωνόμαστε 8ωρο και να δουλεύουμε 16άωρο (μη σου πω να μην πληρωνόμαστε καν, ένα πιάτο ρύζι μας φτάνει σε όλους), και να αφήσουμε και λίγο στη θεά τύχη το αν θα πάει μπροστά η χώρα και αν θα αξιοποιηθεί η δουλειά μας?




> Πάντως με εκπλήσσει που κάποιοι θεωρούν το ότι και οι μικρομεσαίοι είναι έχοντες και θα στραφούν προς τα ιδιωτικά


Με την μικρή γνώση της αγοράς που έχω, πιστεύω ότι με ένα Πανεπιστημιο-δάνειο, και οι μικρομεσαίοι θα γίνουν virtual πλούσιοι (και οι τράπεζες uber-πλούσιες). Δεν υποστήριξα ότι οι μικρομεσαίοι είναι έχοντες :: 




> Ναι στις ίσες ευκαιρίες για την παιδεία αλλά όχι με την λογική της εξίσωσης προς τα κάτω. Θα πρέπει όλοι να προσφέρουμε ώστε το κράτος να βρει χρήματα και να μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει καλύτερη παιδεία στους μη έχοντες, όχι να κόψει την καλύτερη παιδεία από τους έχοντες. Εξάλλου αν οι έχοντες είναι και οι μικρομεσαίοι και συνεπώς το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του ελληνικού λαού , δεν είναι και δημοκρατικό να δοθεί η ευκαιρία για καλύτερη παιδεία στους περισσότερους?


Μια διαφωνία έχω: έχουμε Δημοκρατία, και όχι Πλουτοκρατία, εκτός αν δεν έχω διαβάσει καλά το Πολίτευμα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το κράτος πρέπει να απευθύνεται κυρίως στο μεγάλο μέρος των πολιτών του. Αυτά που λες περί πλούτου, δεν στέκουν απόλυτα, δες πως κυνηγάει ο Πούτιν στη Ρωσία αυτούς που πλούτισαν σε βάρος των άλλων.
Στο δεύτερο σκέλος, πώς θα δοθεί "καλύτερη παιδεία" εξαθλιώνοντας το Πανεπιστήμιο των πολλών (το βασικότερο είναι η μη ύπαρξη πόρων, που απ'ότι μας λες δεν είναι δυνατόν να βρεθούν), αδυνατώ να το κατανοήσω.




> Η διαφορά μου με κάποιους εδω μέσα είναι ότι ενώ είμαστε όλοι μικρομεσαίοι, εγώ ονειρεύομαι να γίνω πλούσιος ενώ αυτοί ονειρεύονται να κάνουν τους πλούσιους μικρομεσαίους ή και ακόμα χειρότερους. Αυτή η νοοτροπία της εξίσωσης προς τα κάτω είναι ότι χειρότερο.


Το θέμα είναι, ότι πλούσιοι δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε όλοι, γιατί δεν επαρκούν οι πόροι. Οπότε, πέρα από τα όνειρα, που ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του, ίσως πρέπει να δούμε στον πραγματικό κόσμο τι γίνεται, και πώς μπορούμε όλοι να ζούμε χωρίς ακραία φαινόμενα.




> Και τελικά για μένα δεν είναι τόσο κρίσιμη η λειτουργία ή όχι των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημιών (ίσως η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι επειδή εκεί ο φοιτητής θα πληρώνει, και θα τα σέβεται και θα παίρνει πολύ πιο σοβαρά τις σπουδές του και συνεπώς θα προσπαθεί και θα μελετάει περισσότερο) όσο το να αλλάξει αυτή η ασόβαρη νοοτροπία του έλληνα ανεξαρτήτως κοινωνικής και οικονομικής θέσης.


Το σεβασμό θα τον δείχνει αυτός που τον νοιάζουν τα χρήματα που δίνει (και σου μιλάω εξ ιδίας πείρας). Αν δεν σε νοιάζει/ δεν ξέρεις τι έχεις, τότε δεν θα σέβεσαι τα χρήματα που δίνεις, απλά δεν θα το σπας επειδή θα σε πετάξουν έξω. Όμως αυτό δε συνεπάγεται ότι θα διαβάζεις.




> Όπως είπα και πριν αν είμαστε με τη λογική "και ο άλλος έτσι είναι και κοιτάζει μόνο τον εαυτό και τον κλάδο του και τα συμφέροντα του άρα και εγώ το ίδιο θα κάνω" τότε θα ζητάμε όλο και περισσότερα αντί να κοιτάμε να δίνουμε περισσότερα και δε θα βγεί ποτέ η χώρα από την πορεία κακό προς χειρότερο.


Αυτό είναι κάτι γενικόλογο. Ναι, να δίνουμε περισσότερα. Να σου πω όμως και το παράδειγμα, έστω ότι βγάζεις 200.000 το χρόνο. Θα δηλώσεις 200.000 ή θα προσπαθήσεις να δηλώσεις 100.000 ώστε να βγάλεις και κάτι παραπάνω? Πώς θα εκπληρώσεις πιο γρήγορα το όνειρό σου προς τον πλούτο, πληρώνοντας το κράτος και την εφορία ή κλέβοντάς τα? Γιατί αν δεν απατώμαι, το κράτος χάνει κυρίως από αυτούς που φοροδιαφεύγουν.

ps το κτίριο του Μαθηματικού δουλεύει κανονικά τώρα (έχει μεταφερθεί εδώ και 1-2 χρόνια), μέχρι πριν από ~2 χρόνια γίνονταν διάφορα έργα πάντως ακόμη (πιθανώς στους εσωτερικούς χώρους).
Η πάλη που λες (να γίνει το έργο πιο γρήγορα) ανάγεται μάλλον στα περισσότερα χρήματα, που όπως είπες, δεν είναι δυνατόν να δοθούν στο δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο, άρα δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η απορία σου.

----------


## papashark

> Επειδή το θέμα μας ειναι για την παιδεία και τις καταλήψεις και επειδή όλοι μας υποθέτω οτι ακουσαμε οτι η κυβερνηση αποσύρει το νομοσχέδιο, ας εστιάσουμε στο θέμα αυτό.
> Αυτή η κίνηση ελιγμού κρύβει κάτι ακόμα πιο επικίνδυνο για το μέλλον του πανεπιστημίου.Την προσπαθεια νομοθετικού επαναπροσδιορισμού του ασύλου.Η πρόταση που κατατέθηκε είναι η εισβολή της αστυνομίας μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια ακόμα και για αυτόφωτο πλημμέλημα!!!!!
> Που σημαίνει οτι η αστυνομια θα ανοιγει τις σχολές όταν αυτές ειναι υπο κατάληψη γιατι η καταληψη δημοσιου κτηριου θεωρειται πλημμελημα.
> Αυτό είναι σαφέστατα μια προσπάθεια καταλυσης του ασυλου με την νομιμοποίηση της εισοδου της αστυνομιας μεσα σε χωρους ασυλου χωρις τη γνωμη της πανεπιστημιακης κοινοτητας.


Ρητωρική ερώτηση : Αφού το απέσυρε, γιατί συνεχίζετε ? Αυτό δεν ζητάγατε ? Δεν βγήκατε και είπατε "νικήσατε" ?


Και είναι ρητωρική η ερώτηση γιατί ξέρω ότι σοβαρή απάντηση θα δεν θα πάρω γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει. Ο αγώνας συνεχίζετε, γιατί η ουσία είναι ο αγώνας και όχι το αποτέλεσμα του για τους υποκεινητές των καταστάσεων αυτών  ::  


Τώρα για την άλλη την βλακεία με το άσυλο, έχεις διαβάσει ποιά είναι η αλλαγή στο άσυλο που πρότεινε η επιτροπή σοφών ?

----------


## freenet

> «Αν προωθηθεί μια μεταρρύθμιση για το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο, σύμφωνα με το κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε στην "Ε", η αναγκαία ειρήνη του ακαδημαϊκού χώρου θα χαθεί τελείως. Μέχρι σήμερα, η επέμβαση της δημόσιας δύναμης επιτρέπεται μόνο για αυτόφωρα κακουργήματα ή για αυτόφωρα εγκλήματα κατά της ζωής. Τώρα προβλέπεται ότι η επέμβαση αυτή στους πανεπιστημιακούς χώρους θα είναι θεμιτή και σε περίπτωση οποιωνδήποτε αυτόφωρων πλημμελημάτων. Τα πλημμελήματα όμως, ελαφριές συγκριτικά αξιόποινες πράξεις με μεγάλο επίσημο και τεράστιο αφανή αριθμό, αποτελούν συμπεριφορές της καθημερινότητας. Στην παραμικρή διαδήλωση, κατάληψη, συγκέντρωση είναι απίθανο να μη λάβουν χώρα π.χ. και κάποιες πράξεις διατάραξης διεξαγωγής μιας υπηρεσίας, εξύβρισης κ.λπ. Πρακτικά, αυτό σημαίνει ότι με μια ανάλογη μεταρρύθμιση ή διάταξη για το άσυλο θα μείνει γράμμα κενό και η είσοδος της δημόσιας δύναμης θα γίνεται οποτεδήποτε. Θα σημειώνονται καθημερινές τριβές της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας με αστυνομικούς, πράγμα που δεν επιθυμεί κανείς: ούτε οι φοιτητές ούτε οι δάσκαλοί τους ούτε οι γονείς ούτε -έτσι πιστεύω- οι αστυνομικοί. Είναι γεγονός ότι έχουν παρατηρηθεί αχρησίες και καταχρήσεις της σχετικής πανεπιστημιακής νομοθεσίας μέχρι σήμερα. Αυτές όμως αντιμετωπίζονται μόνο με την ενεργοποίηση και τη διασφάλιση της ορθής εφαρμογής του κανόνα, κι όχι με την ουσιαστική κατάργησή του».


http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c ... 8,40105476


η προταση του βερεμη ειναι λιγοτερο αντιδραστικη απο την προθεση του υπουργειου οπως διερρευσε στο νομοσχεδιο που προωθηθηκε.Απο αυτο το νομοσχεδιο μονο το ασυλο προωθειται πλεον προς ψηφιση..

Τα παραπανω προς ενημερωση σου και των υπολοιπων.
Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι το παραπανω quote ειναι τα λογια του ακαδημαικου και νομικου Παρασκευοπουλου

----------


## papashark

Bρε χέσε τα λόγια του κάθε αντίθετου με το νομοσχέδιο, το πόρισμα της επιτροπής το έχεις διαβάσει ?

----------


## freenet

> Ως ελάχιστο μέτρο προκειμένου να αντιμετωπιστούν τα σημερινά προβλήματα, προτείνεται η αντικατάσταση της υφιστάμενης Επιτροπής Ασύλου από το Πρυτανικό Συμβούλιο. Ως αρμόδιο αποφασιστικό όργανο για το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο, το Πρυτανικό Συμβούλιο προτείνεται να λειτουργεί με αυξημένη πλειοψηφία δύο τρίτων.
> 
> Προσχέδιο διάταξης νέου νόμου:
> Η παράγραφος 6 του άρθρου 2 του Ν. 1268/1982 αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
> «Το όργανο αυτό είναι το Πρυτανικό Συμβούλιο με δικαίωμα ψήφου όλων των μελών του. Οι αποφάσεις θα λαμβάνονται με πλειοψηφία των 2/3 των παρόντων. Ο Πρύτανης μπορεί να παραπέμψει το θέμα στη Σύγκλητο, που συγκαλείται εκτάκτως και αποφασίζει επίσης με πλειοψηφία των 2/3 των παρόντων.»


αντιγραφή απο το πόρισμα της ΕΣΥΠ

----------


## papashark

Ωραία, πες μου που αλλάζει στην ουσία και στον τύπο από την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση, και από που προκύπτει ότι θα μπαίνει ότι ώρα θέλει η αστυνομία και θα περιορίζει το "δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα του αγώνα" σας.

----------


## freenet

Μαλλον δεν ενημερώθηκες οτι η προταση στο νομοσχεδιο προβλεπει εισοδο της αστυνομιας με αυτοφωρο πλημμελημα.Τετοιο μπορει να ειναι εξυβριση ή καταληψη δημοσιου κτηριου ενώ περιλαμβάνει ένα πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό απο πράξεις.
Σου φαινεται ιδιο με την προταση ΕΣΥΠ?

----------


## Unreal

Ναι sotirisk δεν καταλαβαίνω άσχημα θα μας έρθει αν δουλέψουμε όπως οι Ιάπωνες και φτιάξουμε κράτος για τις μελλοντικές γενιές?. Οι Ιάπωνες δηλαδή το κράτος που έχουν με μηδαμινή ανεργία , εγκληματικότητα, με κορυφή στην τεχνολογία και με μια από τις πιο γερές οικονομίες, το χαίρονται μόνο τα κακά αφεντικά? Ούτε 50 χρόνια θα χρειαστεί, ούτε 16ωρα, με 10-12 ώρες και χωρίς να έχει μεγάλη σχέση η τύχη σε επίπεδο οικονομίας κρατών(αν δεν πάνε καλά οι πωλήσεις τον έναν χρόνο γιατί οι άλλοι κατάφεραν να είναι λίγο πιο ανταγωνιστικοί απο εσένα, δεν μπορεί τον επόμενο θα είσαι εσύ λίγο πιο ανταγωνιστικός αρκεί να προσπαθήσεις και να δουλέψεις γι αυτό).

Αν και ο μικρομεσαίος με ένα πανεπιστημιοδάνειο θα μπορεί να δώσει καλύτερη παιδεία στα παιδιά του τότε που είναι το πρόβλημα? Τι εννοείς εσύ ως πλουτοκρατία το αν οι πλούσιοι θα κάνουν ότι θέλουν ή το αν θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις για να παίρνεις υπηρεσίες? Το δεύτερο είναι αυτονόητο , ισχύει σε όλες τις κοινωνίες. Δωρεάν παιδεία στους μη έχοντες ναι, αλλά μην περιμένουμε σε ένα κράτος με διαλυμένη οικονομία να μπορεί να δώσει παιδεία στους μη έχοντες που να είναι ισοδύναμη με αυτή που θα πάρουν οι έχοντες. Και εφόσον οι έχοντες , έστω και με πανεπιστημιοδάνειο θα είναι οι περισσότεροι είναι και δημοκρατικό το μέτρο της ιδιωτικής παιδείας, αφού θα ικανοποιηθούν οι περισσότεροι. Επειδή θα φύγουν οι πλούσιοι και οι μικρομεσαίοι από τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια αυτά θα χειροτερέψουν? Όχι αναγκαία, στο χέρι των φοιτητών των δημοσίων πανεπιστημίων που θα είναι περισσότεροι από τα ασθενέστερα στρώματα κα ι θα συνεννοούνται καλύτερα, είναι για να τα βελτιώσουν. Ναι θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσει περισσότερο ο φτωχός φοιτητής εν συγκρίσει με τον πλούσιο, αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι δεδομένο, το κράτος βοηθάει όσο μπορεί αλλά μην περιμένεις να σου τα κάνει όλα και να σε βάλει στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τον πλούσιο, από τη στιγμή που και το κράτος δεν είναι πλούσιο, δεν έχει χρήματα να δώσει. 




> s το κτίριο του Μαθηματικού δουλεύει κανονικά τώρα (έχει μεταφερθεί εδώ και 1-2 χρόνια), μέχρι πριν από ~2 χρόνια γίνονταν διάφορα έργα πάντως ακόμη (πιθανώς στους εσωτερικούς χώρους).
> Η πάλη που λες (να γίνει το έργο πιο γρήγορα) ανάγεται μάλλον στα περισσότερα χρήματα, που όπως είπες, δεν είναι δυνατόν να δοθούν στο δημόσιο Πανεπιστήμιο, άρα δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η απορία σου.


Γιατί δεν γίνοταν η πορεία για να δοθούν αυτά τα χρήματα? Από την στιγμή που είχε σχεδόν τελειώσει τα χρήματα δεν θα ήταν πολλά και θα μπορούσαν να βρεθούν με τον έναν η άλλο τρόπο Ακόμα και πολλά να ήταν τα χρήματα, δηλαδή όλοι οι φοιτητές του Μαθηματικού αποδέχτηκαν το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορούν να δοθούν χρήματα και γι αυτό δεν έκαναν την πορεία? Αφενός κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας αφετέρου φτάνουμε σε σημείο αντί να αγωνιζόμαστε πως θα βελτιωθούμε εμείς και πω δοθούν καλύτερες ευκαιρίες σε εμάς, να αγωνιζόμαστε για το πως θα χειροτερέψουμε τους άλλους και πως δεν θα πάρουν οι άλλοι καλύτερες ευκαιρίες.

Εγώ είπα την άποψη μου για το πως θα γίνουμε καλύτερη χώρα, για πες μου και εσύ πως πιστεύεις ότι θα γίνουμε καλύτεροι? Με το να μοιράζουν τα αφεντικά όλα τα κέρδη τους στους εργαζομένους? Δεν θα διαφωνήσω, αλλά για να έχουν κέρδη τα αφεντικά θα πρέπει οι εργαζόμενοι να δουλεύουν και ποσοτικά και ποιοτικά. Μήπως όλοι αυτοί που βγαίνουν για πορείες έχουν αποδεχτεί εσωτερικά την νοοτροπία του "ζήτα όσο περισσότερα γίνεται και πρόσφερε όσο λιγότερα γίνεται" την θεωρούν δεδομένη και αντί να προσπαθούν να την αλλάξουν κοιτάζουν το πως θα κερδίσουν περισσότερα δεδομένης αυτής της νοοτροπίας? Σε κάθε περίπτωση πες μου πως πιστεύεις εσύ ότι θα γίνουμε καλύτερη χώρα.

----------


## Unreal

> Μαλλον δεν ενημερώθηκες οτι η προταση στο νομοσχεδιο προβλεπει εισοδο της αστυνομιας με αυτοφωρο πλημμελημα.Τετοιο μπορει να ειναι εξυβριση ή καταληψη δημοσιου κτηριου ενώ περιλαμβάνει ένα πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό απο πράξεις.
> Σου φαινεται ιδιο με την προταση ΕΣΥΠ?


Γιατί φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ την αστυνομία? Αν τα πανεπιστήμια λειτουργούν άψογα η αστυνομία δεν θα μπαίνει ποτέ. Γιατί δηλαδή, μήπως θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι εδώ στο ελληνικό δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο πρέπει να "εκφράζουμε και τις ψιλοαναρχικές μας τάσεις βρε αδερφέ μου, ελλάδα είναι εδώ δεν θα γίνουμε όπως τα πανεπιστήμια της ευρώπης"

----------


## gadgetakias

Για το άσυλο, έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο που καλύτερα να μπαίνει η αστυνομία με το παραμικρό παρά να βανδαλίζει ο κάθε αναγκέφαλος με το παραμικρό δημόσια περιουσία..

Ξεκολλήστε ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ με την καραμέλα ότι στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια θα πηγαίνουν μόνο πλούσιοι. Αν είναι πολύ ακριβά δεν θα έχουν κόσμο και σίγουρα θα υπάρχει ο υγιής ιδιωτικός ανταγωνισμός οπότε θα δείτε ότι τα δίδακτρα δεν θα είναι καθόλου ακριβά, αντιθέτως. Στην τελική, αυτοί που θέλουν ιδιωτικά, δεν θα τα σκάνε πριν στα φροντιστήρια και θα τα σκάνε μετά στο πανεπιστήμιο. Μικρή η οικονομική διαφορά λοιπόν.

Καλώς να ορίσουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια αρκεί να θεσπιστούν κάποια minimum standards που πρέπει να έχουν. Αν οριστούν αυτά τότε το ποιά ιδρύματα είναι καλύτερα και βγάζουν καλύτερους σπουδαστές, *θα το δείξει ο αλάνθαστος νόμος της αγοράς εργασίας.*

----------


## freenet

> Καλώς να ορίσουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια αρκεί να θεσπιστούν κάποια minimum standards που πρέπει να έχουν. Αν οριστούν αυτά τότε το ποιά ιδρύματα είναι καλύτερα και βγάζουν καλύτερους σπουδαστές, θα το δείξει ο αλάνθαστος νόμος της αγοράς εργασίας.


ο "αλανθαστος νομος της αγορας εργασίας" εχει αποδειξει οτι προκειμενου να μεγιστοποιηθει το κέρδος θυσιάζεται ποιότητα και σε βαρος του πολιτη.Τα παραδειγματα ειναι απειρα και μπορω να σου τα εκθεσω ενα ενα.
Αλλά ειδικά για τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια δεν πρέπει να τίθεται καν η συζήτηση στο θέμα της ποιότητας αλλά στην μη υπαρξη τους.
Επιτελους αν το δημοσιο δωρεαν πανεπιστημιο εχει προβληματα η λυση ειναι να ιδρυσουμε ιδιωτικα για να λυθουν τα προβληματα του δημοσιου? Αν αυτο δεν ειναι επισημα εγκαταλειψη του δημοσίου πανεπιστημιου στη μοιρα του τότε τι ειναι?
Παρτε για παραδειγμα τι έγινε στην υγεία.Εκει οπου επιτράπηκε η λειτουργία ιδιωτικων μοναδων.Πού κατάντησε το δημόσιο νοσοκομείο και πόσο πλέον το εμπιστεύεται ο πολίτης?




> Γιατί φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ την αστυνομία? Αν τα πανεπιστήμια λειτουργούν άψογα η αστυνομία δεν θα μπαίνει ποτέ. Γιατί δηλαδή, μήπως θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι εδώ στο ελληνικό δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο πρέπει να "εκφράζουμε και τις ψιλοαναρχικές μας τάσεις βρε αδερφέ μου, ελλάδα είναι εδώ δεν θα γίνουμε όπως τα πανεπιστήμια της ευρώπης"


Πρεπει να το καταλαβεις αν και το εχω αναφερει πολυ ξεκαθαρα.Η προταση του νομοσχεδίου προβλέπει ότι η αστυνομία θα μπαίνει μέσα στο πανεπιστήμιο για ψύλλου πήδημα πχ εξύβριση.Κοινώς θα αλωνίζει μέσα στο πανεπιστήμιο.
Ειδικά για το θέμα των καταλήψεων προβλέπεται οτι θα μπαίνει η αστυνομία μεσα να ανοιγει τα κτήρια.Δεν ξέρω τι εμπειρίες έχεις εσύ με αυτό αλλά εγώ στο λύκειο μου που ήταν υπο καταληψη το είδαμε να συμβαίνει και ειδαμε την αστυνομια να μπαινει μέσα και να επιτηρει το λυκειο για ενα μηνα και πλεον....Και το 15μελες μετα απο κανα δυο χρονια δικαστηκε ως αλητες......Αυτό δεν θελω σε καμια περιπτωση να το δω μεσα στο πανεπιστήμιο, ειδικά στο πανεπιστήμιο που μπήκε η χούντα με τανκς...
Οι συλλογικές μνήμες είναι ακόμα ενεργές σε αυτή την κοινωνία.

----------


## thalexan

> ο "αλανθαστος νομος της αγορας εργασίας" εχει αποδειξει οτι προκειμενου να μεγιστοποιηθει το κέρδος θυσιάζεται ποιότητα και σε βαρος του πολιτη.Τα παραδειγματα ειναι απειρα και μπορω να σου τα εκθεσω ενα ενα.


Ας δώσω εγώ ένα απλό παράδειγμα:

Η νόμος της ανταγωνιστικότητας προβάλλεται ως μια διαδικασία από την οποία επωφελείται ο καταναλωτής και δυστυχώς, συνήθως εκφράζεται στα Ευρω που πληρώνεις. όταν όμως φτάνεις στο σημείο που για να γίνεις ανταγωνιστικός από πλευράς κόστους, πασάρεις σαβουροπροϊόντα στον κοσμάκη (βλέπε ορισμένα hypermarkets), τότε για ποιο κέρδος του καταναλωτή μιλάμε;

Ιδιαίτερα σε ένα περιβάλλον που ο νόμος της ζήτησης θα ευνοεί τη λειτουργία πανεπιστημίων ανεξαρτήτως του ποιοτικού του υποβάθρου (διότι όλοι θέλουν να γίνου δικηγόροι και γιατροί και μηχανικοί), ποιο κίνητρο θα έχει ο διευθυντής να αναβαθμίσει το επίπεδο της σχολής του, αν η ανταγωνιστικότητα κινηθεί στα πλαίσια που προανέφερα;

----------


## argi

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι όλα τα ανεπιχειρηματα βασίζονται σε υπερβολές... για παραδεισμα...

- Μόλις ψηφιστεί ο νομος και μπει ο ιδιωτης θα εξαφανιστουν απο το χαρτη τα δημοσια πανεπιστημια... οπότε μόνο οι πλούσιοι θα έχουν δικαιωμα στην παιδεία

- Μόλις ψηφιστεί ο νόμος το κυλικείο της σχολής αστυνομίας θα συστεγαστεί με το κυλικέιο της φιλοσοφικής καθώς πια η επονειδιστη αστυνομία θα είναι για "ψύλλου" (αλήθεια τι είναι ψύλλου πηδημα???) μέσα στο Πανεπιστημιο και θα συλλαμβάνει όποιον γράψει στον πίνακα με άλλο χρώμα κιμωλία εκτός απο ασπρο...

- Μόλις ψηφιστεί ο νόμος θα αδειάσουν τα καφέ, θα γεμίσουν τα αμφιθέατρα και οι κακόμοιροι φοιτητές θα προσπαθούν με 80 ώρες διάβασμα εβδομαδιαίως να περάσουν τα μαθήματα. Παρόλα αυτά οι κακοί καθηγητές που μόνη τους δουλειά είναι να κόβουν σε συνδυασμό με το ότι οι φοιτητες κάνουν ταυτοχρονα 3 δουλειές θα πετύχουν το σατανικό τους σχέδιο που θέλει να κρατάνε τους φοιτητες για πάντα στο ίδιο έτος και έτσι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να τελειώσουν ούτε στον χρόνο που κανονικά προβλεπεται πχ 4 χρόνια αλλά σίγουρα ούτε σε 6....

- Μόλις ψηφιστεί ο νόμος οι μάνες θα βγαλουν μάυρο γάλα και οι ήλιος θα βγει απο την δύση. Μετά ο ουρανός θα σκοτινιάσει και ο κόσμος θα κυριαρχηθεί απο το "κακό αφεντικό" της "μητερας" εταιρίας. Έτσι θα γίνουμε σαν το Matrix... Και βατράχια θα πλημμηρήσουν τους δρόμους... και θα έλθουν ξανα οι 7 πληγές του Φαραω κλπ κλπ...

Όταν γίνουν όλα αυτά εγώ θα σκίσω τα πτυχία μου και θα πάω να κλαίω μόνος, στην πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος, χωρίς δακρυγόνα, παρακαλόντας για μία θέση καθαριστή... γιατί πέραν όλων των άλλων θα έχω χάσει την κρίση μου, την σκέψη μου, τις γνώσεις μου, σαν να μου έσβησε κάποιος την ROM και τράβηξε το ρευμα την ώρα που έγραφα στο δίσκο... Μόλις θα ψηφιστεί ο νόμος....

Όσο βλέπω τα επιχειρήματα εναντίον του νόμου, την ολική άρνηση για οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή σε μία κατάσταση που μόνο καλή δεν είναι , την έλλειψη ρεαλιστικών προτάσεων παρά μόνο αοριστα ευχολόγια και την διαιώνιση ενός φοιτητικού κατεστημένου που νομίζει ότι η πανεπιστημιακή γνώση και εκπαιδευση περνάει απο το στέκι των κομματικών νεολαιών, από το κυλικείο, απο το προαυλιο, απο το πεζοδρόμιο και τον αγώνα παρά απο το αμφιθέτρο, την βιβλιοθήκη και το εργαστήριο...

ΟΧΙ κανένας απο όποιον απο τους ηγέτες του φοιτητικού κινήματος που είδα όλες αυτές τις μέρες και στην TV αλλά και δια ζώσης δεν άρθρωνε ένα ρεαλιστικό λόγο παρά μόνο μια στείρα αντίδραση και μια "ξύλινη" γλώσσα, τόσο ξύλινη που αναρωτιέσαι πως φτάσαν να΄πετύχουν στα 20 αυτό που οι πολιτικοί μας καταφερνουν στα 60 τους ή μετά απο 2-3 τετραετίες βουλευτες... και γιατί κανένας τους δεν υπολογίζει ότι το πραγματικό κόστος των καταλήψεων και πάλι το πληρώνει ο φτωχός... Αυτός που θα πρέπει να αφήσει το παιδί του άλλο ένα χρόνο ΄στην επαρχία που σπουδάζει γιατί τα 4 χρόνια έγιναν 5 με τις καταλήψεις, και τους αγώνες...

@rg!

----------


## thalexan

> Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι όλα τα ανεπιχειρηματα βασίζονται σε υπερβολές...


Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι, το ποιο θεωρεί κανείς ως το πιθανότερο σενάριο, ανεξαρτήτως του βαθμού υπερβολής του, είναι θέμα κρίσης και εμπειριών/γεγονότων του παρελθόντος.

----------


## papashark

> Μαλλον δεν ενημερώθηκες οτι η προταση στο νομοσχεδιο προβλεπει εισοδο της αστυνομιας με αυτοφωρο πλημμελημα.Τετοιο μπορει να ειναι εξυβριση ή καταληψη δημοσιου κτηριου ενώ περιλαμβάνει ένα πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό απο πράξεις.
> Σου φαινεται ιδιο με την προταση ΕΣΥΠ?


Μπορείς να μου το βρεις κάπου γραμμένο εκτός από τις αντιπολιτευτικές στήλες και τα εγχειρήδια ινστρουκτιρισμού των φοιτητοπατέρων ?

Και να σου πω, όταν ο φοιτητοπατέρας πλακώνει στις χριστοπαναγίες τον Πρύτανη και τον σπρώχνει έτοιμος να τον μουντάρει, ναι η σύλληψη του και η καταδίκη του για εξύβριση θα του κάνει καλό, θα τον μάθει να σέβετε τον συνάθρωπο του γιατί η μάνα του δεν τον έμαθε από ότι αποδυκνείετε.


Αλλά και πάλι, παρότι δεν βλέπω πουθενά πρόταση, πως άλλωστε να υπάρχει αφού δεν έχει κατατεθεί ακόμα, και το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι η πρόταση της επιτροπής, θα ήθελα να μου πεις αν διαφωνείς με την πρόταση της επιτροπής, και όχι με τις ψευτιές που σας ποτήζουν...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι όλα τα ανεπιχειρηματα βασίζονται σε υπερβολές... 
> 
> 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι, το ποιο θεωρεί κανείς ως το πιθανότερο σενάριο, ανεξαρτήτως του βαθμού υπερβολής του, είναι θέμα κρίσης και εμπειριών/γεγονότων του παρελθόντος.


Aκριβώς.

Και βάση όλων αυτών που έχουμε δει οι περισσότεροι, κάθε αγώνας του "φοιτητικού κινήματος", αποφέρει τεράστια ζημιά στους ίδιους τοι φοιτητές.

Ειδικά με την νίκη του "φοιτητικού κινήματος" και την εισβολή του κομματισμού στις σχολές, τις αποδυάλισαν εντελώς.

Από που και ωσπού να αποφασίζει η εκάστοτε παράταξη, ποιός θα έχει τσάμπα φαεί, ποιός θα μείνει στον ξενώνα, και άλλα παλαβά....


Καθηγητής στο Πολυτεχνείο μου περίεγραψε το εξής απίθανο γεγονός :

Στις εξετάσεις, ήρθε η ΑΝΑΦΙ και απαίτησε οι φοιτητές να γράφουν καθισμένη σειρά σειρά, ο ένας παραδίπλα από τον άλλο. Στην συνέχεια αμφισβήτησαν την δυνατότητα του εξεταστή να ορίζει πως θα κάθονται οι εξεταζόμενοι...
Ο εξεταστής ποιό έξυπνος από τα 25χρονα, ενώ ήθελε σειρά παρά σειρά και ανα 2 θέσεις στο πλάι, τους είπε ότι αν συμφωνούν να κάτσουν ο ένας δίπλα στον άλλο, πίσω από τον άλλο, και ας κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν, και ας αντιγράφουν ελεύθερα. Μόνος όρος του εξεταστή ήταν να γίνει γνωστό το γεγονός, να ξέρει η κοινωνία ότι στο ΕΜΠ μπορεις να περνάς το μάθημα απλά αντιγράφος από δεξιά, αριστερά, μπρός, πίσω.
Τότε συνειδητοποίησαν τα μη κομματόσκυλα, ότι το δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα στην αντιγραφή σήμαινε στην ουσία το ξεφτύλισμα των εξετάσεων και κατ' επέκταση του πτυχίου τους, διαφώνησαν οι ίδιοι οι εξεταζόμενοι με την ΑΝΑΦΙ, και απαίτησαν να κάθονται σειρά παρά σειρά, ανά 2 θέσεις στο πλάι....

Μετά βέβαια η ΑΝΑΦΙ ζητάει καταχύρωσει των εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων των πτυχιούχων, κάτι απαραίτητο αφού πρωτήτερα έχει ξεφτυλίσει από μόνη της τα πτυχία  ::  


Οι διάφορες παρατάξεις του "φοιτητικού κινήματος" εμφανίζονται ως μόνη λύση στο χάος που επικρατεί εδώ και καιρό στα ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ, μόνο που το χάος το έφτιαξαν οι ίδιοι και το διαιωνίζουν προκειμένου να είναι απαραίτητοι....


Και οι υπόλοιποι φοιτητές, ως νέα παιδιά που το αίμα τους βράζει, με την έλλειψη εμπειρίας και αντικειμενικής κρίσης, τους πιστεύουν και παρασύρονται σε αγώνες που το μόνο που αποκομίζουν είναι η δική τους ζημιά...

----------


## Wiz

Συμπληρώνοντας τα λεγόμενα του papashark έχοντας περάσει και εγώ από αυτή την σχολή (σημείωση είναι ΑΝΑΦΗ και όχι ΑΝΑΦΙ) έκπληκτος παρακολοθούσα τις αντιδράσεις καποιων μελών παρατάξεων όταν για πρώτη φορά μπήκε εργαστήριο σαν υποχρεωτικό σε ένα μάθημα . Τότε μάς έλεγαν για την προσπάθεα μετατροπής της διδασκαλίας σε υποχρεωτική , υπερεντατικοποίηση και άλλα λοιπά αστεία, αντί να χαίρονται που τελικά θα μαθαίναμε και κάτι πρακτικό σε μία τόσο θεωρητική σχολή. 

Πολλοί άνθρωποι πραγματικά αποδεικνύουν κάθε μέρα με την συμπεριφορά τους ότι η βλακεία είναι απύθμενη ....

----------


## papashark

> (σημείωση είναι ΑΝΑΦΗ και όχι ΑΝΑΦΙ)


_(Eίμαι εξαιρετικά ανορθόγραφος, μην ξεχνιώμαστε  )_

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Wiz
> 
> (σημείωση είναι ΑΝΑΦΗ και όχι ΑΝΑΦΙ)
> 
> 
> _(Eίμαι εξαιρετικά ανορθόγραφος, μην ξεχνιώμαστε  )_


*ΑΝ*εξάρτητοι *Α*ριστεροί *Φ*οιτητές *Η*λεκτρολόγοι.
Ορίστε, τώρα δεν πρόκειται να το ξανακάνεις λάθος  ::

----------


## Unreal

Κάποια περίεργα επιχειρήματα ότι στο όνομα της ανταγωνιστικότητας τα ιδιωτικά θα ρίξουν τιμές και συνεπώς και ποιότητα διδασκαλίας και της παιδείας που θα προσφέρουν. Ακόμα και έτσι να είναι πιστεύετε ότι θα γίνουν πολύ χειρότερα από τα δημόσια? Και πολύ χειρότερα από τα δημόσια να γίνουν που είναι το πρόβλημα για τους φοιτητές των δημοσίων, επειδή οι άλλοι θα είναι κορόιδα και θα πληρώνουν ενώ εμείς θα έχουμε τσαμπα και κορυφαία παιδεία στο δημοσιο?

Τώρα για την αστυνομία και το ψύλλου πήδημα που είναι η εξύβριση γιατί όχι να μη μπαίνει και για εξύβριση. Δηλαδή το πανεπιστήμιο το θέλουμε για να μπορούμε να βρίζουμε ελεύθερα? Προκειμένου να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να βλέπουμε κουκουλοφόρους να τα σπάνε και να μην κάνει τίποτα η αστυνομία (όπως είδα σήμερα στο ΜEGA) και να λέμε "εντάξει μωρέ νέα παιδιά είναι το αίμα τους βράζει ας τους αφήσουμε να σπάσουν και τίποτα" καλύτερα να λάβουμε τα μέτρα ώστε να σοβαρευτούν οι νέοι όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται και να αποτρέψουμε την επικίνδυνη χαλάρωση των ηθών.

Όσο για την κατάληψη, αν γινόταν μόνο κατάληψη για αναστολή της λειτουργίας και κατόπιν της σύμφωνης γνώμης της πλειοψηφίας των φοιτητών τότε εντάξει, αλλά συνήθως οι καταλήψεις εκφράζουν την μειοψηφεία των φοιτητών και το κυριότερο προξενούν μεγάλες καταστροφές στην όποια υλικοτεχνική υποδομή των σχολών.

----------


## The Undertaker

αν σας ανεβάσω σαν bmp εικόνες από τα "πλαίσια" που κυκλοφορει η κάθε παράταξη μέσα στο γεωλογικό (ζήτω οι σκαφτιάδες!!!!  ::  ) θα σας πέσουν τα μαλλιά......για ότι αξίζει πάντως εγώ συμφωνώ με το πλαίσιο (ή τουλάχιστον με την κίνηση να αλλάξει η σημερινή κατάσταση...)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Wiz
> 
> ...


Eίσαι σίγουρος ? Αφού με ξέρεις καλά  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Unreal

> αν σας ανεβάσω σαν bmp εικόνες από τα "πλαίσια" που κυκλοφορει η κάθε παράταξη μέσα στο γεωλογικό (ζήτω οι σκαφτιάδες!!!!  ) θα σας πέσουν τα μαλλιά......για ότι αξίζει πάντως εγώ συμφωνώ με το πλαίσιο (ή τουλάχιστον με την κίνηση να αλλάξει η σημερινή κατάσταση...)


Γενικά ποια είναι η γνώμη της πλατιάς μάζας των φοιτητών? Είναι όλοι σύμφωνοι κατά του νομοσχεδίου? Υπάρχουν αρκετοί που είναι υπέρ? Γιατί δεν γίνεται ένα "φοιτητικό δημοψήφισμα" για το νομοσχέδιο? Ξέρω ότι οι φοιτητικές εκλογές και συνεπώς το όποιο φοιτητικό δημοψήφισμα είναι διαβλητές αλλά στο χέρι των φοιτητών είναι να τις κάνουν όσο πιο αδιάβλητες γίνονται. Αν υπάρχουν φοιτητές που είναι υπέρ του νομοσχεδίου θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουν να κάνουν και αυτή την δική τους πορεία (πάντα ειρηνικά) διότι δεν είναι δυνατόν ακραίες φοιτητικές ομάδες να καθορίζουν το μέλλον της παιδείας.

----------


## Nefalim

ακομα μαλωνετε εσεις? η ψηφιση του νομου αναβαλετε μεχρι τον οκτωβριο που θα χει ολομελια η βουλη.χαλαρωστε λιγο μεχρι τοτε και το ξανανοιγουμε το thread ρε παιδι μου τοτε. 

προς το παρων καλο καλοκαιρι να χετε ολοι σας και να μαυρισετε απο τον ηλιο. οχι απο την ακτινοβολια η απο την ταρατσαδα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> ακομα μαλωνετε εσεις? η ψηφιση του νομου αναβαλετε μεχρι τον οκτωβριο που θα χει ολομελια η βουλη.χαλαρωστε λιγο μεχρι τοτε και το ξανανοιγουμε το thread ρε παιδι μου τοτε.


Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ. Η επιχειρηματολογία όλων των πλευρών φαίνεται να έχει αναλυθεί στο έπακρο.

----------


## Nefalim

ΣΚΙΑΘΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΣΟΥ ΡΧΟΜΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ


ΜΠΛΟΥΜ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nefalim
> 
> ακομα μαλωνετε εσεις? η ψηφιση του νομου αναβαλετε μεχρι τον οκτωβριο που θα χει ολομελια η βουλη.χαλαρωστε λιγο μεχρι τοτε και το ξανανοιγουμε το thread ρε παιδι μου τοτε. 
> 
> 
> Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ. Η επιχειρηματολογία όλων των πλευρών φαίνεται να έχει αναλυθεί στο έπακρο.


Kαι καλά εμείς ακόμα το συζητάμε, οι άλλοι που κάνουν ακόμα κατάληψη και πορείες ?  ::

----------


## nuke

καλά και στη villariba ακόμα τρίβουν..  ::

----------


## kakis

Δείτε αυτά:

Μπορείτε να τα δείτε με Quicktime ή VLC

----------


## RF

Μπράβο !!!!!!!!!!

Μου θυμίζει τις καταλήψεις του 87 όπου στο αμφιθέατρο του ΤΕΙ Πειραιά δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα.

----------


## CyberFreak

Έλα ρε συνάδελφε  :: 

Τράβιξα και εγώ μερικά καλά videakia  :: 




> Δείτε αυτά:
> 
> Μπορείτε να τα δείτε με Quicktime ή VLC

----------


## kakis

> Έλα ρε συνάδελφε 
> 
> Τράβιξα και εγώ μερικά καλά videakia 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Θα μπορούσαμε να τα δούμε παρακαλώ;  ::

----------


## freenet

Τι είναι αυτές οι μειοψηφίες στο αμφιθέτρο? Δεν ντρέπονται οι "νταήδες" που που "τεμπελιάζουν" και κάνουν καταλήψεις στο ίδρυμα?
Και δεν μου φάνηκε και ιδιαίτερα μαζική,άσε που χτυπάνε το ιερότατο δικαίωμα του ενός δύο συφμοιτητών τους που θελουν να κάνουν μάθημα!!!

Μπράβο παιδιά καλή συνέχεια στις συνελεύσεις σας και τις κινητοποιήσεις!

----------


## stevenp

Α.Σ.Ο.Ε.Ε.

Είναι η ώρα που πάει να μιλήσει η ΔΑΠ και έρχονται κάτι ιπτάμενα γιαούρτια.  ::   ::   ::  
(Το πήρα από άλλο forum.)

----------


## Unreal

Καλά για το άσυλο και τους αιώνιους φοιτητές το καταλαβαίνω σε τελική ανάλυση, μια και είναι στενά συνυφασμένα με τα κακώς εννοούμενα κεκτημένα δικαιώματα του νεοέλληνα φοιτητή που δεν θέλει να τα αποχωριστεί, να κάνει χαβαλέ, ψιλοαναρχία, ψιλο και χοντρο πλιάτσικο κ.τ.λ. 

Το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο τι πειράζει από την στιγμή που έτσι και αλλιώς έχουμε παιδεία ν βαθμίδων (π.χ ΤΕΕ, ΙΕΚ, ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ , Μεταπτυχιακό και Phd σε εσωτερικό η εξωτερικό σε ΤΕΙ η ΑΕΙ κ.τ.λ) η ν+1 βαθμίδα μας πειράξε τώρα ξαφνικά? Τα ιδιωτικά στο καλύτερο της περίπτωσης θα δίνουν πτυχίο που αν και τυπικά από το κράτος θα είναι ισοδύναμο με αυτό του δημοσίου πιθανότατα στην αγορά εργασίας θα αναγνωρίζεται λίγο καλύτερο σε σχέση με αυτό του δημοσίου (εν συντομία κάτι σαν AEI+ θα είναι) . Όπως συμβαίνει και τώρα με κάποιον που έχει πάει στο εξωτερικό ή έχει κάνει επιπλέον σπουδές και έχει κάποια δευτερεύουσα διπλώματα σε σχέση με το αντικείμενο του και μετράνει σαν επιπλέον συν.[/u]

----------


## pantdimi

το παραθέτω γιατί μου άρεσε το άρθρο του Τακη Θεοδωρόπουλου ιδιαίτερα προς το τέλος.....(ελπίζω να επιτρέπεται ε?!)

----------


## freenet

> Καλά για το άσυλο και τους αιώνιους φοιτητές το καταλαβαίνω σε τελική ανάλυση, μια και είναι στενά συνυφασμένα με τα κακώς εννοούμενα κεκτημένα δικαιώματα του νεοέλληνα φοιτητή που δεν θέλει να τα αποχωριστεί, να κάνει χαβαλέ, ψιλοαναρχία, ψιλο και χοντρο πλιάτσικο κ.τ.λ.


Μπορείς να μου επιχειρηματολογήσεις γιατι οι λεγόμενοι "αιώνιοι" είναι βάρος για το πανεπιστήμιο? Θελω να ακούσω έστω και ένα επιχείρημα από όσους υποστηρίζουν οτι πρέπει να πεταχτούν έξω απο το πανεπιστήμιο.
Απλά να υπενθυμίσω οτι οι λεγόμενοι "αιώνιοι" δεν αποτελουν βαρος οικονομικο μιας και δε δικαιουνται πάσο,ούτε συγγραματα ούτε προφανως σιτιση,στεγαση.Απλά θέλω να μάθω εστω και ενα λογο γιατι πρεπει αυτος ο κοσμος να πεταχτει εκτος.
Αναφορικά με το άσυλο μπορεις να μας πεις έστω και ένα επιχείρημα γιατί πρέπει να καταργηθεί.Η εγκληματικοτητα βεβαιως εντος ασυλου δεν ειναι υψηλοτερη απο οτι ειναι εκτος αυτου.Τωρα αν επιστρατευσεις το επιχειρημα των καταστροφων εντος ασυλου τοτε πρεπει να μας αναφερεις καποια παραδειγματα που να στηριζουν τον ισχυρισμο μιας και οσες καταστροφες μπορει να γινονται ειναι κυριως εκτος ασυλου.




> Το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο τι πειράζει από την στιγμή που έτσι και αλλιώς έχουμε παιδεία ν βαθμίδων (π.χ ΤΕΕ, ΙΕΚ, ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ , Μεταπτυχιακό και Phd σε εσωτερικό η εξωτερικό σε ΤΕΙ η ΑΕΙ κ.τ.λ) η ν+1 βαθμίδα μας πειράξε τώρα ξαφνικά? Τα ιδιωτικά στο καλύτερο της περίπτωσης θα δίνουν πτυχίο που αν και τυπικά από το κράτος θα είναι ισοδύναμο με αυτό του δημοσίου πιθανότατα στην αγορά εργασίας θα αναγνωρίζεται λίγο καλύτερο σε σχέση με αυτό του δημοσίου (εν συντομία κάτι σαν AEI+ θα είναι) . Όπως συμβαίνει και τώρα με κάποιον που έχει πάει στο εξωτερικό ή έχει κάνει επιπλέον σπουδές και έχει κάποια δευτερεύουσα διπλώματα σε σχέση με το αντικείμενο του και μετράνει σαν επιπλέον συν.[/u]



Μπορώ να σου πω απο πληροφοριες που εχω απο καποιους γνωστους οτι ορισμενοι ιδιοκτητες ιεκ και κεκ με βαση τη λογικη αυτη που παραθετεις και το γεγονος οτι ο νομος αργα ή γρηγορα ελπιζουν οτι θα περάσει, ετοιμάζουν τα λεγομενα κεντρα ελευθερων σπουδων και θα πληρωνουν και θα διασυνδέονται με καποιο πανεπιστήμιο εκτός (το κυρος αλλωστε πουλαει εμπορικα) για να αναγνωριστουν επειτα εδω μεσα ως ιδιωτικα πανεπιστημια.
Η προετοιμασια τους μαλιστα ειναι η αγορα υπολογιστων και το στησιμο αναλογης αιθουσας.
Μαλιστα ψαχνουν και κοσμο με μεταπτυχιακα και διδακτορικα για να διδασκουν...Οποιος εχει δουλεψει σε κατι τετοιο, ξερει καλα τι πικρα ειναι....

----------


## papashark

> Μπορείς να μου επιχειρηματολογήσεις γιατι οι λεγόμενοι "αιώνιοι" είναι βάρος για το πανεπιστήμιο? Θελω να ακούσω έστω και ένα επιχείρημα από όσους υποστηρίζουν οτι πρέπει να πεταχτούν έξω απο το πανεπιστήμιο.
> Απλά να υπενθυμίσω οτι οι λεγόμενοι "αιώνιοι" δεν αποτελουν βαρος οικονομικο μιας και δε δικαιουνται πάσο,ούτε συγγραματα ούτε προφανως σιτιση,στεγαση.Απλά θέλω να μάθω εστω και ενα λογο γιατι πρεπει αυτος ο κοσμος να πεταχτει εκτος.
> Αναφορικά με το άσυλο μπορεις να μας πεις έστω και ένα επιχείρημα γιατί πρέπει να καταργηθεί.Η εγκληματικοτητα βεβαιως εντος ασυλου δεν ειναι υψηλοτερη απο οτι ειναι εκτος αυτου.Τωρα αν επιστρατευσεις το επιχειρημα των καταστροφων εντος ασυλου τοτε πρεπει να μας αναφερεις καποια παραδειγματα που να στηριζουν τον ισχυρισμο μιας και οσες καταστροφες μπορει να γινονται ειναι κυριως εκτος ασυλου.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο τι πειράζει από την στιγμή που έτσι και αλλιώς έχουμε παιδεία ν βαθμίδων (π.χ ΤΕΕ, ΙΕΚ, ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ , Μεταπτυχιακό και Phd σε εσωτερικό η εξωτερικό σε ΤΕΙ η ΑΕΙ κ.τ.λ) η ν+1 βαθμίδα μας πειράξε τώρα ξαφνικά? Τα ιδιωτικά στο καλύτερο της περίπτωσης θα δίνουν πτυχίο που αν και τυπικά από το κράτος θα είναι ισοδύναμο με αυτό του δημοσίου πιθανότατα στην αγορά εργασίας θα αναγνωρίζεται λίγο καλύτερο σε σχέση με αυτό του δημοσίου (εν συντομία κάτι σαν AEI+ θα είναι) . Όπως συμβαίνει και τώρα με κάποιον που έχει πάει στο εξωτερικό ή έχει κάνει επιπλέον σπουδές και έχει κάποια δευτερεύουσα διπλώματα σε σχέση με το αντικείμενο του και μετράνει σαν επιπλέον συν.[/u]
> ...



Oι αιώνιοι μεταξύ των άλλων, υποβαθμίζουν τα πτυχία σας. Όταν θα τελειώσει μετά από 10 χρόνια την σχολή και θα πάει να δώσει βιογραφικό και θα διαβάσει ο εργοδότης ότι έκανε 10+ χρόνια να τελιώσει την σχολή, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα του κάτσει καλά, και η γεύση που θα του έχουν αφήσει τα 10+ χρονια, θα παραμήνει όταν διαβάζει και το δικό σου βιογραφικό με τα 4-5 φυσιολογικά χρόνια.

Όταν ακούνε έξω στην αγορά δε ότι υπάρχουν σχολές 4ετης φοίτησης με μέσο όρο αποφοίτησης τα 8 χρόνια, τότε τα σχόλια για την σχολή δεν είναι καθόλου καλά. Ειδικά όταν ακούνε κάτι γελοίους φοιτητές να ζητάνε ποιό ανθρώπινα προγράμματα σπουδών. Η πρώτη αντίδραση του ανθρώπου που σπούδασε πριν από 20 και βάλε χρόνια που τα πανεπιστήμεια ήταν ακόμα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα, είναι ότι οι σημερινοί φοιτητές είναι είτε ηλίθιοι είτε τεμπέληδες, και επειδή δεν μπορούν/θέλουν, ζητάνε να κάνουν λιγότερα μαθήματα. Και μπορεί να έχεις χίλιες δικαιολογίες γιατί ήθελες 10 χρόνια να τελειώσεις το ΕΜΠ, ο εργοδότης δεν πρόκειτε να ακούσει καμία, γιατί σκέφτετε με βάση τα δικά του δεδομένα, με βάση την δική του πείρα.


Το γελοίο της υπόθεσης, είναι ότι σε κάποια στιγμή θα έρθουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια της πλάκας, αλλά θα έχετε κάνει εσείς οι ίδιοι τα δημόσια τόσο χάλια, που τα πτυχία τους θα είναι ισόβαθμα....


Αλέξανδρε, έχετε πάρει εντελώς λάθος δρόμο, λάθος ιδεολογία. Η κοινωνία εκτός από τους αριστεριστές, και όσους εκμεταλεύονται τον "αγώνα" σας (βλέπε ΠΑΜΕ, ΓΣΕΕ, κόμματα), είναι αρνητική μαζί σας.

Όπως πάτε δε, το φοιτητικό κοίνημα θα πνιγεί μέσα στην ίδια του την δύναμη, αφού η πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών θα βαρεθεί τον ξύλινο και στείρο λόγο των αριστερών παρατάξεων που οδηγούν αυτήν την στιγμή τον αγώνα, θα κουραστούν από την έλλειψη θέσεων που να αντέχουν στην σημερινή πραγματικότητα, και θα σας αφήσουν μόνους σας, να αποφασίζει το 3-4% της σχολής για κατάληψη, όπως γινόταν όλα αυτά τα χρόνα (τώρα που πήγατε στο 10-20% πήραν τα μυαλά σας αέρα).


Είναι απίστευτο όμως ότι ενώ παραδέχεστε το αδιέξοδο των πανεπιστημείων, δεν θέλετε καμία αλλαγή, λες και σας αρέσει το χάλι σας. Το μόνο που ζητάτε είναι λεφτά, όταν η ιδεολογία σας θα έπρεπε να είναι υπεράνω χρημάτων, όμως και πάλι όλα καταλήγουν γύρω στα λεφτά, με εσάς να αρνήστε το πως δουλεύει το σύστημα που θα σας δώσει τα λεφτά.



Ξυπνάτεεεεεεεεεεεε  ::

----------


## JS

> Oι αιώνιοι μεταξύ των άλλων, υποβαθμίζουν τα πτυχία σας. Όταν θα τελειώσει μετά από 10 χρόνια την σχολή και θα πάει να δώσει βιογραφικό και θα διαβάσει ο εργοδότης ότι έκανε 10+ χρόνια να τελιώσει την σχολή, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα του κάτσει καλά, και η γεύση που θα του έχουν αφήσει τα 10+ χρονια, θα παραμήνει όταν διαβάζει και το δικό σου βιογραφικό με τα 4-5 φυσιολογικά χρόνια.


πευκοβελώνες...
οι αιώνιοι υποβαθμίζουν το δικό τους πτυχίο, όχι γενικά.
Έστω 3 υπο πρόσληψη εργαζόμενοι στην ίδια ηλικία:
1. πτυχίο σε 10 χρόνια και ταυτόχρονα εργαζόμενος σε πιτσαρία
2. πτυχίο σε 4.5 χρόνια
3. πτυχίο σε 12 χρόνια και ταυτόχρονα εργαζόμενος σε κάτι σχετικό με το αντικείμενο.

Για ποιόν λόγο να προσλάβεις τον 2 ΕΚΤΟΣ και αν το πτυχίο για εσένα είναι μια boolean βεταβλητή κριτίριο πρόσληψης (όπως πχ στο δημόσιο) ;;;;;;;

Απο την άλλη...αν εγώ βγάλω το μαθηματικό Ιωαννίνων σε 7 χρόνια και κάποιος άλλος το μαθηματικό Αθηνών σε 4 χρόνια, εγώ αξίζω 10 φορές παραπάνω σαν μαθηματικός απο αυτόν  :: 
Άρα ούτε και εδώ παίζει η υποβάθμιση...

----------


## Acinonyx

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση;

Ποιός θα αποφασίζει τι θα διδάσκεται στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστημια;

----------


## freenet

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c ... 6,45282068

μαλλον η κοινωνια στηριζει τις κινητοποιησεις,πως να μην το κανει αλλωστε οταν τα ιδια τα παιδια της συμμετεχουν.

----------


## sotirisk

> Oι αιώνιοι μεταξύ των άλλων, υποβαθμίζουν τα πτυχία σας. Όταν θα τελειώσει μετά από 10 χρόνια την σχολή και θα πάει να δώσει βιογραφικό και θα διαβάσει ο εργοδότης ότι έκανε 10+ χρόνια να τελιώσει την σχολή, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα του κάτσει καλά, και η γεύση που θα του έχουν αφήσει τα 10+ χρονια, θα παραμήνει όταν διαβάζει και το δικό σου βιογραφικό με τα 4-5 φυσιολογικά χρόνια.


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι αιώνιοι αναβαθμίζουν τα πτυχία.
Ποιος βγάζει πιο πολλά watt, αυτός που παρήγαγε το ίδιο έργο σε 8 χρόνια ή αυτός που το παρήγαγε σε 4? Εκτός αν θες να δουλεύεις τους εργαζόμενούς σου "ρελαντί".




> Όταν ακούνε έξω στην αγορά δε ότι υπάρχουν σχολές 4ετης φοίτησης με μέσο όρο αποφοίτησης τα 8 χρόνια, τότε τα σχόλια για την σχολή δεν είναι καθόλου καλά. Ειδικά όταν ακούνε κάτι γελοίους φοιτητές να ζητάνε ποιό ανθρώπινα προγράμματα σπουδών.


Ναι μωρέ, γελοιότητες. Ειδικά αυτή η βιοχημεία που έχουμε π.χ. στο χημικό (που στο νέο πρόγραμμα σπουδών έσπασε σε 2 μαθήματα, και οι ίδοι οι καθηγητές μας λένε ότι είναι τεράστια η ύλη για ένα μάθημα/εξάμηνο) είναι γελοία, κακώς διαμαρτύρονται οι φοιτητές, ή διαβάζεις ή δεν διαβάζεις σε αυτή τη ζωή.




> Το γελοίο της υπόθεσης, είναι ότι σε κάποια στιγμή θα έρθουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια της πλάκας, αλλά θα έχετε κάνει εσείς οι ίδιοι τα δημόσια τόσο χάλια, που τα πτυχία τους θα είναι ισόβαθμα....


Καλά αυτό θα πάρει αρκετά χρόνια ακόμη, να κάνεις το Πανεπιστήμιο ιδιωτικό ΙΕΚ (πρόσφατα αναβαθμισμένο σε Πανεπιστήμιο) θέλει ΠΟΛΥ προσπάθεια.




> Αλέξανδρε, έχετε πάρει εντελώς λάθος δρόμο, λάθος ιδεολογία. Η κοινωνία εκτός από τους αριστεριστές, και όσους εκμεταλεύονται τον "αγώνα" σας (βλέπε ΠΑΜΕ, ΓΣΕΕ, κόμματα), είναι αρνητική μαζί σας.


Δεν εξαρτάται από την πολιτική χροιά, αν ο άλλος έχει ουδέτερη πολιτική στάση και αντίληψη των πραγμάτων, τα βασικά μπορεί να τα καταλάβει.




> Είναι απίστευτο όμως ότι ενώ παραδέχεστε το αδιέξοδο των πανεπιστημείων, δεν θέλετε καμία αλλαγή, λες και σας αρέσει το χάλι σας.


Δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν θέλει αλλαγές. Άλλο αλλαγή για ένα καλύτερο Πανεπιστήμιο, άλλο αλλαγή για την αλλαγή, από ανθρώπους ανίδεους, που το κύριο μέλημά τους στην ζωή τους ήταν η άνοδος στην πολιτική.




> Το μόνο που ζητάτε είναι λεφτά, όταν η ιδεολογία σας θα έπρεπε να είναι υπεράνω χρημάτων, όμως και πάλι όλα καταλήγουν γύρω στα λεφτά, με εσάς να αρνήστε το πως δουλεύει το σύστημα που θα σας δώσει τα λεφτά.


Με ιδεολογία δεν κάνεις πειράματα ούτε αγοράζεις εξοπλισμό δυστυχώς, η ιδεολογία δεν είναι νόμισμα.




> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση;
> 
> Ποιός θα αποφασίζει τι θα διδάσκεται στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστημια;


Ε προφανώς αυτός που αποφασίζει και τώρα στα διάφορα ιδιωτικά το πρόγραμμα σπουδών, δε νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι.
Π.χ. ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε και λίγη Ιστορία της Τέχνης, καθώς και Ιστορία των Επιστημών (γιατί όταν ζεσταίνεις το καλάι, αισθάνεσαι και λίγο Kepler, πώς να το κάνουμε).

----------


## RF

> http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=110,id=51730580,73676692,59616788,31092116,45282068
> 
> μαλλον η κοινωνια στηριζει τις κινητοποιησεις,πως να μην το κανει αλλωστε οταν τα ιδια τα παιδια της συμμετεχουν.


Βρε η Ελευθεροτυπία και η metron analysis είναι όργανα του ΠΑΜΕ και της ΓΣΕΕ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Ο Eλεύθερος Τύπος άλλα λέει στα δικά του gallop από άλλη γνωστή εταιρεία δημοσκοπήσεων.

Αυτό που λέει ακόμα είναι ότι το 90+ % θέλει αλλαγές.

Οι μόνοι που δεν θέλουν αλλαγές, είναι το κατεστημένο των καθηγητών και φοιτητοπατέρων, μαζί με όσους έχουν παρασύρει, και φυσικά με όσους προσπαθούν να εκμεταλλευτούν πολιτικά την κατάσταση.

Γιατί όσο διαβάζω και ακούω, εκτός από το να ζητάνε περισσότερα λεφτά, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ουτεμία πρόταση για βελτίωση των ιδρυμάτων. Μόνο λεφτά...

----------


## papashark

> Ε προφανώς αυτός που αποφασίζει και τώρα στα διάφορα ιδιωτικά το πρόγραμμα σπουδών, δε νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι.
> Π.χ. ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε και λίγη Ιστορία της Τέχνης, καθώς και Ιστορία των Επιστημών (γιατί όταν ζεσταίνεις το καλάι, αισθάνεσαι και λίγο Kepler, πώς να το κάνουμε).


Kάπου εκεί ξεχωρίζει ο "μορφωμένος", ο "καλιεργημένος", και το "τούβλο επιστήμονας"...

----------


## JS

πστ...μεταξύ μας είμαστε...έχω δεί τα "προς καλλιέργεια" μαθήματα του deree.
Απλά για να σας παίρνουν τα λεφτά είναι.
Εγώ απο μόνος μου έχω διαβάσει περισσότερα  :: 

Σαν ιδέα, ναι, καλό είναι...αλλά στην πράξη (εκτός και αν μιλάμε έχοντας στο νού κάποιον "κόσμο ιδεών" ) δεν γίνεται έτσι.

----------


## papashark

Mπράβο σου που έχεις διαβάσει. Προφανώς ήθελες και διάβασας, γιατί άμα δεν ήθελες δεν θα είχες διαβάσει ποτε  ::

----------


## JS

Θα σου φέρω 4 deeroαπόφοιτους που πριν 1-2 χρόνια έχουν περάσει το μάθημα περιβαλλοντολογία. Θα τους κάνεις όσο εύκολες ερωτήσεις θες και αν απαντήσουν θα κάτσω να με [email protected][email protected]#ς  ::   ::   ::  

Αγόρι μου και στα ΙΕΚ και στα ΑΕΙ και στο deree και και και και ... οτι θες διαβάζεις και θυμάσαι...το ίδο λέμε. 
Το οτι έχουν Χ μάθημα γενικής παιδείας που το περνάνε και οι πέτρες στο ιδιωτικό παν/μιο δεν το κάνουνε για να σε μάθουν να κάνεις ανακύκλωση...το κάνουν για να σου πάρουν τα λεφτά.
Αν θες πραγματικά να μάθεις για την ανακύκλωση και τους τύπους νεφών δεν έχεις παρά να διαβάσεις και δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις 500Ε  :: 
Όμως για να πιάσεις δουλειά στο δημόσιο ως "μάνατζερ" έχεις ανάγκη το πτυχίο που θα λέει "μάνατζερ". Και ο μάνατζερ δεν θα γίνει καλύτερος μάνατζερ αν ξέρει την διαδικασία σχηματισμού νεφών κατά τους θερμούς και υγρούς καλοκαιρινούς μήνες  ::

----------


## papashark

Γιάννη, σκοπό δεν έχουν να σου μάθουν την ανάπτυξη των νεφών, αλλά να σου ανοίξουν το μυαλό προς μερικά πράγματα ακόμα.

Προτιμάς το τίποτα ?

Προτιμάς το μάθημα με το ένα και μοναδικό σύγγραμα, όπου θα μάθεις στήρα γνώση και τίποτα άλλο ?


Τέλεια δεν είναι τα ιδιωτικά, ούτε το deree στα σίγουρα, ούτε τα μεγάλα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού. Προσπαθούν όμως.


Στην ερώτηση του acinonyx, για το ποιός θα βγάζει την εκπαιδευτική ύλη, μπορώ να του απαντήσω ότι για παράδειγμα το deree για να έχει αναγνώριση το πτυχίο του, το πρόγραμμα μαθημάτων και η ύλη του είναι εγκεκριμένα από το neasc, οργανισμός που αναγνωρίζετε από τα μεγαλύτερα πανεπιστήμεια, και γι' αυτό τελειώνοντας μπορείς να πας για master σε αυτά.

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Ε προφανώς αυτός που αποφασίζει και τώρα στα διάφορα ιδιωτικά το πρόγραμμα σπουδών, δε νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι.
> Π.χ. ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε και λίγη Ιστορία της Τέχνης, καθώς και Ιστορία των Επιστημών (γιατί όταν ζεσταίνεις το καλάι, αισθάνεσαι και λίγο Kepler, πώς να το κάνουμε).
> 
> 
> Kάπου εκεί ξεχωρίζει ο "μορφωμένος", ο "καλιεργημένος", και το "τούβλο επιστήμονας"...


Κόλλημα με τον επιστήμονα  :: 

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι καλλιέργεια δεν την αποκτάς δίνοντας Ιστορία της Τέχνης σε εξετάσεις πανεπιστημίου, ασχολείσαι μόνος σου και μαθαίνεις ό,τι θες και σε ενδιαφέρει  :: 
Απόλυτα θεμιτό βέβαια και το να μη σε ενδιαφέρει τίποτα, αλλά το να ξέρεις π.χ. Ιστορία της μουσικής, πότε γεννήθηκε ο Ραχμάνινοφ και πότε αυτοεξορίστηκε, ενώ το βράδυ τα σπας στον Τερλέγκα, αυτό δεν είναι και το καλύτερο δείγμα "καλλιέργειας", κάπου μαράθηκες στο δρόμο  ::  

Δυστυχώς η εποχή του homo universalis έχει παρέλθει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, σήμερα υπάρχει μια σχετική εξειδίκευση στον κάθε τομέα. 
Αυτό έχει θετικά, αλλά σίγουρα έχει και κάποια αρνητικά στοιχεία.
Το αν θα ήταν καλό να μπουν τέτοια μαθήματα, μάλλον ναι είναι η απάντηση, αλλά όχι σε βάρος των άλλων, και ΟΧΙ με εξετάσεις. 
Οι εξετάσεις "χαλάνε" (κατά τη γνώμη μου) μαθήματα τύπου Ιστορία της Τέχνης - Φιλοσοφία κτλ.

----------


## nmout

την ειδατε στην τηλεοραση εκεινη την φοιτητρια της ιατρικης?
ξυραφι μυαλο, αστερι προσωπο, ευραδεστατη, αλλα και επιθετικοτατη
5 αντρες τρυγυρω και τους εκανε σκονη ολους
αντε να την παντρευτης αυτην και να πας να βγαλεις ακρη μαζι της
την φοβηθηκε το ματι μου

----------


## papashark

Βρε κάθε βράδυ θα τα σπας στον Τερλέγκα, και δεν θα θυμάσε ούτε πότε γεννήθηκε ο Μοτζαρτ....

Το ζήτημα είναι να ξυπνήση λίγο το μυαλό και να ανοίξει.

Ξέρεις τι είναι να γνωρίζεις τον μαθηματικό doctor Papashark, με 20 κορνίζες μεταπτυχιακά, και να μην μπορείς να κουβεντιάσεις τίποτα μαζί του εκτός από τις κβαντικές προεκτάσεις της θεωρείας του Χάους στο awmn ?  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως αυτό είναι μεγάλο θέμα, θα πρότεινα όποιος αντέχει να διαβάσει το βιβλίο "Ποιός σκότωσε τον Όμηρο", που μιλάει για το θάνατο της κλασσικής παιδείας.

Το κακό είναι ότι η ιστορία με τα ιδρύματα δεν έχει σχέση με το κλασσική παιδεία VS εξιδικευμένης παιδείας...


@nmout

Πόσο χρονών την έκανες ?

Γιατί εμένα μου φάνηκε για 27-28, και άμα έχει φάει 10 χρόνια χωρίς να έχει πάρει πτυχίο, αγροτικό, ειδίκευση κλπ, θα φτάσει να τελειώσει στα 40 και θα διαμαρτύρετε που δεν την πήραν στο ΕΣΥ...

----------


## nmout

> Πόσο χρονών την έκανες ?.


κατηγορουσε τους αλλους οτι ηταν επαγγελματικα στελεχη, αρα αυτη δεν θα ηταν επαγγελματικο στελεχος.
και με τετοιο μυαλο θεωρω αδυνατον να μην περναει τα μαθηματα.
ασε που για να μπει στην ιατρικη ηδη υπερεχει
φαινοταν μεγαλουτσικη, αλλα μπορει απλα να ηταν μεγαλοσωμη και ανεπτυγμενη
χαμογελαστη, ομορφη,...την βλεπω και για βουλευτινα αυτην, ανετα

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  Πόσο χρονών την έκανες ?.
> 
> 
> κατηγορουσε τους αλλους οτι ηταν επαγγελματικα στελεχη, αρα αυτη δεν θα ηταν επαγγελματικο στελεχος.
> και με τετοιο μυαλο θεωρω αδυνατον να μην περναει τα μαθηματα.
> ασε που για να μπει στην ιατρικη ηδη υπερεχει
> φαινοταν μεγαλουτσικη, αλλα μπορει απλα να ηταν μεγαλοσωμη και ανεπτυγμενη
> χαμογελαστη, ομορφη,...την βλεπω και για βουλευτινα αυτην, ανετα


άμα δεν ρίξει λίγο καπιταλισμό στο κρασί της, δεν βλέπω να βγαίνει τίποτα. Ανήκει στην "εξωκοινοβουλευτική αριστερά" που δεν έχει βουλευτές. Άμα κατέβει με καμια ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nmout

> άμα δεν ρίξει λίγο καπιταλισμό στο κρασί της, δεν βλέπω να βγαίνει τίποτα. Ανήκει στην "εξωκοινοβουλευτική αριστερά" που δεν έχει βουλευτές. Άμα κατέβει με καμια ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει


τωρα που την ανακαλυψανε, ολο και διαφοροι παρακειμενοι θα την πλευρισουν, καθοτι πουλαει και ειναι και αχτυπητη

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> άμα δεν ρίξει λίγο καπιταλισμό στο κρασί της, δεν βλέπω να βγαίνει τίποτα. Ανήκει στην "εξωκοινοβουλευτική αριστερά" που δεν έχει βουλευτές. Άμα κατέβει με καμια ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει   
> 
> 
> τωρα που την ανακαλυψανε, ολο και διαφοροι παρακειμενοι θα την πλευρισουν, καθοτι πουλαει και ειναι και αχτυπητη


Ελπίζω και ανένταχτη (με την κομματική έννοια).

----------


## The Undertaker

παιδιά, χαλαρώστε....όλοι είναι σύμφωνοι ότι το πανεπιστήμιο θέλει αλλαγές στην οργάνωση του και όλοι θέλουν να τις κάνουν φτάνει να μην ξεβολευτούν οι ίδιοι...  ::  
συμφωνώ με την πρωτοβουλία του να φεύγουν οι αιώνιοι διότι α)κανείς δεν με πείθει ότι κάτι κουμούνια που μόνη τους δουλειά είναι να πίνουν καφέ αποφασίζουν για όλους.
β)δεν με πείθεις ότι οι αιώνιοι δεν είναι βάρος.κρατάνε έτσι και αλλιώς θέση στο πανεπηστήμιο που θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί με νεοεισαχθέντες.
γ) όταν βλέπει το κράτος ότι το 25% των φοιτητών παρατάνε το πανεπιστήμιο γιατί να δώσει και άλλα λεφτά να τρώνε οι πρυτάνεις;;;
τώρα, για το άσυλο και κάτι άλλες βλακείες, μπορείτε να τα πείτε με τους πρυτάνεις..όταν καιγόταν το πολυτεχνείο στην στουρνάρη, όταν ακόμα γίνονται επεισόδια για άσχετο λόγο την 17 νοέμβρη, όταν βιάζονταν φοιτήτριες σε εστίες και όλοι κάνανε την πάπια, όταν έφευγα από την σχολή το βράδυ και στην είσοδο ήταν ήδη πρεζάκια που είναι το άσυλο????
διοικητής αστυνομίας να ήμουν θα κατέβαινα εγώ να δειρω το κάθε μα@@@@νο που καίει αυτά που πληρώνω εγώ.και μετά σου λένε αυτοί που βάφουν τους τοίχους σε κάφε χρώμα, άσυλο...ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ!!
τέλος, την εμπορευματοποίηση της εκπαίδευσης να την δείτε στα 4000 ιεκ και τα συναφή που έχουν ανοίξει στην αθήνα και μόνο....
μοναδική παράκληση όμως να πέσουν λίγο οι τόνοι για βλέπω και κάποια πολιτικά στην συζήτηση και το λουκέτο είναι εν όψη...

----------


## JS

> β)δεν με πείθεις ότι οι αιώνιοι δεν είναι βάρος.κρατάνε έτσι και αλλιώς θέση στο πανεπηστήμιο που θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί με νεοεισαχθέντες.


δεν υπολογίζονται πουθενά δεν είναι κανένα βάρος.
Απο φέτος επίσης άκουσες πόσες θέσεις θα μείνουν κενές μιας και οι "νεοεισαχθέντες' δεν έπιασαν το όριο για να περάσουν ;  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Τώρα Πέμπτη να δούμε που θα βγουν τα αποτελέσματα των πανελλαδικών

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> β)δεν με πείθεις ότι οι αιώνιοι δεν είναι βάρος.κρατάνε έτσι και αλλιώς θέση στο πανεπηστήμιο που θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί με νεοεισαχθέντες.
> 
> 
> δεν υπολογίζονται πουθενά δεν είναι κανένα βάρος.
> Απο φέτος επίσης άκουσες πόσες θέσεις θα μείνουν κενές μιας και οι "νεοεισαχθέντες' δεν έπιασαν το όριο για να περάσουν ;


Δε βαριέσαι. Πριν λίγες μέρες είδα στην τηλεόραση διαφήμιση εκπαιδευτικού οργανισμού (παραρτήματος στην Ελλάδα του "Anglian κατιτίς") που δέχεται σπουδαστές για ιατρικά επαγγέλματα ασχέτως βαθμού απολυτηρίου. Κανείς δε χάνεται....

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> β)δεν με πείθεις ότι οι αιώνιοι δεν είναι βάρος.κρατάνε έτσι και αλλιώς θέση στο πανεπηστήμιο που θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί με νεοεισαχθέντες.
> 
> 
> δεν υπολογίζονται πουθενά δεν είναι κανένα βάρος.
> Απο φέτος επίσης άκουσες πόσες θέσεις θα μείνουν κενές μιας και οι "νεοεισαχθέντες' δεν έπιασαν το όριο για να περάσουν ;


Επαναλαμβάνω κάτι που είχα γράψει πριν.
Οι αιώνιοι ΕΙΝΑΙ βάρος όχι όμως για τα Πανεπιστήμια αλλά για την κοινωνία γενικότερα.

Σκέψου κάποιος που έχει φτάσει τα 27-28 του και δεν έχει πάρει πτυχίο:

1) Έστω ότι συνεχίζει...και το παίρνει στα 28-30. Πόσοι εργοδότες θα τον δεχτούν για να ξεκινήσει "μαθαίνοντας" όταν ήδη σε τέτοια ηλικία άλλοι θα έχουν 2-3 χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας? Αφού έτσι κιαλλιώς τα ίδια λεφτά θα δώσουν στον έναν ή στον άλλο.

Αυτή όμως είναι η σχετικά καλή περίπτωση.

2) Η χειρότερη είναι να φτάσει στα 27-28 και να τα παρατήσει. Εκεί το κράτος θα έχει ακόμα έναν υποψήφιο άνεργο καθώς θα είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να βρει δουλειά σε τέτοια ηλικία και χωρίς πτυχίο. Άντε να μπει και αυτός στο ταμείο ανεργείας, να θεωρηθεί και αυτός δικαιούχος για σεμινάρια επι πληρωμή κλπ κλπ.

Υπάρχει βέβαια ένα κομμάτι από αυτούς που ναι μεν έχουν αργήσει να πάρουν πτυχίο αλλά παράλληλα δουλεύουν χρόνια πάνω στον τομέα τους. Πάλι όμως, λίγοι από αυτούς επανέρχονται για να πάρουν το πτυχίο τους και αργότερα τα βρίσκουν, συνήθως, σκούρα (αν τους χρειαστεί-σαν χαρτί).

Γνώμη μου είναι *να μπει το ΟΡΙΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ*, ενώ παράλληλα θα υπάρχουν κάποιες *εξαιρέσεις*, πχ:
-Οικογενειακά προβλήματα (Θάνατος γονέα, χωρισμός κλπ) +x εξάμηνα
-Προβλήματα υγείας +όσα εξάμηνα κρατάει το πρόβλημα
-Οικονομικά προβλήματα +*ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ βοήθεια από το κράτος* 

*ΑΛΛΑ* παράλληλα χρειάζεται, ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ και ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών ώστε να μην υπάρχουν ούτε καθηγητές που τους περνάνε όλους αλλά ούτε και αυτοί που τους κόβουν όλους.

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> β)δεν με πείθεις ότι οι αιώνιοι δεν είναι βάρος.κρατάνε έτσι και αλλιώς θέση στο πανεπηστήμιο που θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί με νεοεισαχθέντες.
> 
> 
> δεν υπολογίζονται πουθενά δεν είναι κανένα βάρος.
> Απο φέτος επίσης άκουσες πόσες θέσεις θα μείνουν κενές μιας και οι "νεοεισαχθέντες' δεν έπιασαν το όριο για να περάσουν ;


Οι αιώνιοι υπολογίζονται και στα εργαστήρια που δηλώνουν, και στις εξετάσεις, και στα γραπτα που διορθόνονται, και στα κονδύλια του τμήματος που δίνονται , και στα αμφιθέτρα που προβλέπονται *με βάση το πόσοι δηλώνουν το μάθημα.*..

Οπότε μην ακούω χαζομάρες... Μόνο και μόνο ότι ανεβάζουν το μεσο όρο φοιτητσης ήδη ζημιά κάνουν... 

@rg!

----------


## Wiz

> Σκέψου κάποιος που έχει φτάσει τα 27-28 του και δεν έχει πάρει πτυχίο:
> 
> 1) Έστω ότι συνεχίζει...και το παίρνει στα 28-30. Πόσοι εργοδότες θα τον δεχτούν για να ξεκινήσει "μαθαίνοντας" όταν ήδη σε τέτοια ηλικία άλλοι θα έχουν 2-3 χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας? Αφού έτσι κιαλλιώς τα ίδια λεφτά θα δώσουν στον έναν ή στον άλλο.


Δηλαδή για καθίστε βρε παιδιά, όσοι κάνουν και διδακτορικά και μετά πάνε στρατό τι να κάνουνε να αυτοκτονήσουνε ? Για όνομα .... 
Εξάλλου υπάρχει και το δημόσιο.




> 2) Η χειρότερη είναι να φτάσει στα 27-28 και να τα παρατήσει. Εκεί το κράτος θα έχει ακόμα έναν υποψήφιο άνεργο καθώς θα είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να βρει δουλειά σε τέτοια ηλικία και χωρίς πτυχίο. Άντε να μπει και αυτός στο ταμείο ανεργείας, να θεωρηθεί και αυτός δικαιούχος για σεμινάρια επι πληρωμή κλπ κλπ.


Λογικά όλοι οι αιώνιοι έχουν βρει κάποια δουλειά και μετά τα παρατάνε αφού δεν έχει νόημα για αυτούς το πτυχίο.




> Γνώμη μου είναι *να μπει το ΟΡΙΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ*, ενώ παράλληλα θα υπάρχουν κάποιες *εξαιρέσεις*, πχ:
> -Οικογενειακά προβλήματα (Θάνατος γονέα, χωρισμός κλπ) +x εξάμηνα
> -Προβλήματα υγείας +όσα εξάμηνα κρατάει το πρόβλημα
> -Οικονομικά προβλήματα +*ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ βοήθεια από το κράτος*


Σωστά αυτά που λες , φαντάσου όμως να έχεις έχεις προβλήματα (οικογενειακά και υγείας) και να έχεις κάνει τόσο αγώνα για να φτάσεις μετά από έξι χρόνια και να μην πάρεις πτυχίο επειδή χρώσταγες 3 μαθήματα ....Και μην μου πεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν καθηγητές που δεν δίνουν δεκάρα και κόβουν αβέρτα (τον ΚΟΥΣΙΟΥΡΗ τον ξέρει κανείς ? Στους ηλεκτρολόγους του ΕΜΠ υπήρχε ένα παλικάρι 30 χρονών παντρεμένο που χρώσταγε το μάθημα του ΜΟΝΟ και δεν τον πέρναγε, τι έχεις να πεις για αυτό ?





> *ΑΛΛΑ* παράλληλα χρειάζεται, ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ και ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών ώστε να μην υπάρχουν ούτε καθηγητές που τους περνάνε όλους αλλά ούτε και αυτοί που τους κόβουν όλους.


Πες μου που στην Ελλάδα γίνεται ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ και ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αξιολόγηση ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥ υπαλλήλου. Εξάλλου η ακαδημαική κοινότητα κάθε άλλο παρά αξιολογεί με κριτήρια αντικειμενικά αυτούς που μας "μόρφωσαν". 


Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι εγώ που ήθελα να σπουδάσω (όπως και όλοι εκείνοι που το θέλησαν) δεν μου στέρησε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΙΩΝΙΟΣ την δυνατότητα να σπουδάσω , να τελειώσω (στην ώρα μου) και να βρω δουλειά. 

Εσάς ?

Ξεκολήστε αλλού είναι τα προβλήματα στην παιδεία .....

----------


## JS

@xaotikos
Αν πάρει πτυχίο στα 30 του δεν είναι βάρος για την κοινωνία...απλά ισχύει αυτό που λες...είναι ένα άχρηστο για τον εργοδότη πτυχίο  :: 

@argi
 ::   ::   ::  
Μόλις μας είπες οτι οι αιώνιοι πρέπει να κοπούν για να πατήσουν να μειώσουν περισσότερο τα λεφτά για την παιδεία. Ή για να τα πάρουν αυτά τα επιπλέον οι καθηγητές. Γιατί αυτά τα επιπλέον λεφτά που θα προκύψουν ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να πάνε στους φοιτητές/σχολή/εξοπλισμό.

Επίσης...άλλο αιώνιος φοιτητής και άλλο στουρνάρι φοιτητής. Ο αιώνιος φοιτητής ΔΕΝ γράφεται κάθε εξάμηνο σε 100 εργαστήρια ενώ ξέρει οτι δεν πρόκειτε να τα περάσει. Γράφεται σε όσα μπορεί να περάσει. Άρα συμφωνούμε οτι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να υπάρχει χρονικό κριτίριο αλλά ποιοτικό.
5 φορές το ίδιο μάθημα κύριε ;; στο καλό !
Στην σχολή μου δεν έχω εργαστήρια να μπορώ να μιλήσω αλλά ότι μάθημα έχω πάρει το έχω περάσει με την 2η πλην 1-2 κλασσικών.

Και μην ακούω άλλες μπούρδες περί αιωνίων... ΔΕΝ είναι αυτοί το πρόβλημα της παιδείας στην Ελλάδα. Ούτε ήταν, ούτε θα είναι. Πάμε σε μία εποχή ενταντικοποίησης της *μελέτης* και μείωσης του ελεύθερου και σε εγρήγορση πνεύματος.
Προτιμήστε τους αιώνιους (που φυσικά κάνουν και κάτι άλλο) απο τα "φυτά" που παράγει το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα... (απο τις 12 πρωί-μεσημέρι-βράδυ με ένα βιβλίο στο χέρι).

----------


## xaotikos

> Σκέψου κάποιος που έχει φτάσει τα 27-28 του και δεν έχει πάρει πτυχίο:
> 
> 1) Έστω ότι συνεχίζει...και το παίρνει στα 28-30. Πόσοι εργοδότες θα τον δεχτούν για να ξεκινήσει "μαθαίνοντας" όταν ήδη σε τέτοια ηλικία άλλοι θα έχουν 2-3 χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας? Αφού έτσι κιαλλιώς τα ίδια λεφτά θα δώσουν στον έναν ή στον άλλο.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή για καθίστε βρε παιδιά, όσοι κάνουν και διδακτορικά και μετά πάνε στρατό τι να κάνουνε να αυτοκτονήσουνε ? Για όνομα .... 
> Εξάλλου υπάρχει και το δημόσιο.


 Άμα κάνεις διδακτορικό δεν πας σε μια εταιρία να ξεκινήσεις από "λατζιέρης"... 
Το δημόσιο δεν είναι η λύση, τουλάχιστον δεν θα έπρεπε κατ'εμέ.



> 2) Η χειρότερη είναι να φτάσει στα 27-28 και να τα παρατήσει. Εκεί το κράτος θα έχει ακόμα έναν υποψήφιο άνεργο καθώς θα είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να βρει δουλειά σε τέτοια ηλικία και χωρίς πτυχίο. Άντε να μπει και αυτός στο ταμείο ανεργείας, να θεωρηθεί και αυτός δικαιούχος για σεμινάρια επι πληρωμή κλπ κλπ.
> 
> 
> Λογικά όλοι οι αιώνιοι έχουν βρει κάποια δουλειά και μετά τα παρατάνε αφού δεν έχει νόημα για αυτούς το πτυχίο.


Προσωπικά έχω ακούσει πολλούς που λέγανε "δεν έχει νόημα αφού βρήκα μια δουλεια" και μετά να λένε..."γιατί δεν το πήρα ο μα...ας!". Επιλογές θα μου πεις...απλά δεν μου κάθεται καλά κάποιος να σπουδάζει για την πλάκα του (αν δεν έχει σκοπό να πάρει το πτυχίο) στερώντας την θέση αυτή από κάποιον άλλο.



> Γνώμη μου είναι *να μπει το ΟΡΙΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ*, ενώ παράλληλα θα υπάρχουν κάποιες *εξαιρέσεις*, πχ:
> -Οικογενειακά προβλήματα (Θάνατος γονέα, χωρισμός κλπ) +x εξάμηνα
> -Προβλήματα υγείας +όσα εξάμηνα κρατάει το πρόβλημα
> -Οικονομικά προβλήματα +*ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ βοήθεια από το κράτος*
> 
> 
> Σωστά αυτά που λες , φαντάσου όμως να έχεις έχεις προβλήματα (οικογενειακά και υγείας) και να έχεις κάνει τόσο αγώνα για να φτάσεις μετά από έξι χρόνια και να μην πάρεις πτυχίο επειδή χρώσταγες 3 μαθήματα ....Και μην μου πεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν καθηγητές που δεν δίνουν δεκάρα και κόβουν αβέρτα (τον ΚΟΥΣΙΟΥΡΗ τον ξέρει κανείς ? Στους ηλεκτρολόγους του ΕΜΠ υπήρχε ένα παλικάρι 30 χρονών παντρεμένο που χρώσταγε το μάθημα του ΜΟΝΟ και δεν τον πέρναγε, τι έχεις να πεις για αυτό ?


Διάβασε τι έγραψα περι εξαιρέσεων...



> *ΑΛΛΑ* παράλληλα χρειάζεται, ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ και ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών ώστε να μην υπάρχουν ούτε καθηγητές που τους περνάνε όλους αλλά ούτε και αυτοί που τους κόβουν όλους.
> 
> 
> Πες μου που στην Ελλάδα γίνεται ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ και ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αξιολόγηση ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥ υπαλλήλου. Εξάλλου η ακαδημαική κοινότητα κάθε άλλο παρά αξιολογεί με κριτήρια αντικειμενικά αυτούς που μας "μόρφωσαν".


. Αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε τα πανεπιστήμια σοβαρά και να συναγωνίζονται τα ευρωπαϊκά-τις επιχειρήσεις του εξωτερικού όπως λέτε-, ένα από τα βασικότερα αιτήματά σας θα πρέπει να είναι η ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ να γίνεται ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ και ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αξιολόγηση των καθηγητών!!!

Γιατί από την μία θέλουμε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι, απαιτούμε διάφορα, αλλά εκεί που χρειάζεται τομή...λέμε είμαστε Ελλάδα και δεν γίνεται. ΟΛΑ πρέπει να γίνουν αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ανταγωνιστικοί. Εκεί είναι η μαγκιά και οι αγώνες. Αν είσαι ανταγωνιστικός δεν φοβάσαι κανέναν.





> Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι εγώ που ήθελα να σπουδάσω (όπως και όλοι εκείνοι που το θέλησαν) δεν μου στέρησε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΙΩΝΙΟΣ την δυνατότητα να σπουδάσω , να τελειώσω (στην ώρα μου) και να βρω δουλειά. 
> 
> Εσάς ?
> 
> Ξεκολήστε αλλού είναι τα προβλήματα στην παιδεία .....


. Δεν σου είπα ότι στέρησε κάτι από εσένα, είπα ότι δημιουργεί διάφορα προβλήματα.
Τα προβλήματα στην παιδεία δεν είναι μονοδιάστατα! Δεν είναι 1+1=2. Υπάρχουν οι ελληνικές απαιτήσεις και οι ευρωπαϊκές απαιτήσεις (μιας και ανήκουμε πλέον σε αυτή την αγορά) και πρέπει να τα συνδιάσουμε....ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ!!!

----------


## argi

@ JS... Kάθε φορά που διαβάζω αυτό το thread κάθε φορά κάτι με πληγώνει... Τελικά όλα τα έμαθα...

Ότι επαγγελματικά καλύτερα να πάρεις κάποιον που πήρε πτυχίο στα 30 παρά στα 23... (βέβαια αν το έχεις απο τα 23 μπορείς να τον βοηθησεις να μάθει καλυτερα την δουλεια... Και κάποιος με 7 χρόνια προυπηρεσία σίγουρα θα την ξέρει πολύ καλυτερα απο καποιον 30αρη φοιτητη... Κι αυτό γιατι μισές δουλειές ίσον μισιακές...)

Ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να έχουμε ανθρώπους επι πτυχίω 10-12 χρόνια... Προσωπικά πιστευω ότι υπάρχουν ειδικες περιπτώσεις που πάνε λίγο παραπάνω απο τα 7 ή 8 χρόνια... Αλλά πτυχίο ανθρώπου που κραταει 10 ή 12 χρόνια δεν έχει καμία αξία... είναι σαν να μην έγινε... Οι εξαιρέσεις δεν μπορούν να γίνονται κανονας... όποιος θέλει πραγματικά να μείνει θα το κυνηγήσει και θα μείνει στο πανεπιστήμιο αν το θέλει... αλλά πρέπει να το θέλει... όχι γιατί απλώς τον παίρνει....

Είναι σαν να μου λές ότι ξεκίνησα να μαθαίνω οδήγηση στα 25 μου αλλά τελικά κατέληξα να πάρω δίπλωμα στα 40 μου και κόπηκα καμία 30αριά φορές... Θα τον έπαιρνες αυτόν για οδηγό σου...? ή θα έλεγες ότι αυτός που πήρε το δίπλωμα με την πρώτη δεν έχει φαντασία και είναι φυτό ενώ ο άλλος εεεε... έγινε Σουμαχερ..

Τα χρήματα που ανεφερα πιο πάνω είναι δεδομενα... είτε τα μοιράζονται 100 είτε 200 δυστυχώς τα ίδια θα είναι... που σημαίνει ότι όσο και αν δεν γίνεται αντιληπτό υπάρχει κόστος... Τα υπόλοιπα περί χρημάτων στην τσέπη των καθηγητών είναι φαιδρά γιατί όσο και αν δεν το πιστευεις υπάρχουν και κανόνες στην διαχείριση των κονδυλίων... Για παράδειγμα δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τα λεφτά απο την σίτιση και να τα κάνεις μισθους κλπ...

Προσωπικά πιστευω και πως στις σχολές που δεν θα γεμίσουν όλες οι θεσεις λόγω βαθμολογίας, εκεί θα γίνει πολύ καλύτερο μάθημα από ότι στις υπόλοιπες ασφυκτικά γεμάτες... (αλήθεια σε ποια άλλη χώρα σε παίρνουν στο παενπιστημιο αν έχεις αποτυχει στα μαθηματα = κάτω απο την βάση...) 

@xaotikos...
Μαζι σου... αξιολογηση στους καθηγητες (οπωσδήποτε) και μάλιστα με αντικειμενικά κριτηρια... Γιατι δεν γίνεται ένα μάθημα συνέχεια να έχει αποτυχία 80%...

Αλλά και στους φοιτητες... Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ούτε σε 8 χρόνια αυτό που κάποιοι κανουν σε 4 και οι περισσότεροι σε 5 και οι υπόλοιποι σε 6 τότε μάλλον είσαι στο λάθος μέρος και χάνεις το χρόνο σου...

PS... Έφαγε και ban ο papa και ατόνησε το thread...

@rg!

----------


## nuke

το topic έχει ατονίσει προ καιρού μιας και έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς σε κάποιο σημείο, όπου και έπαψε να το παρακολουθεί πολύ κόσμος..

πάντως ότι ατόνησε ακόμη περισσότερο .... ε ναι .. συμφώνουμε όλοι...

όλο και κανένα "ε ρε πλαστικές σφαίρες που σας χρειάζονται κακομαθημένα βουτηρόπαιδα..."

θα πέταγε, και θα τσιμπάγαμε και εμείς και θα απαντόύσαμε..  ::

----------


## JS

> @ JS... Kάθε φορά που διαβάζω αυτό το thread κάθε φορά κάτι με πληγώνει... Τελικά όλα τα έμαθα...
> 
> Ότι επαγγελματικά καλύτερα να πάρεις κάποιον που πήρε πτυχίο στα 30 παρά στα 23... (βέβαια αν το έχεις απο τα 23 μπορείς να τον βοηθησεις να μάθει καλυτερα την δουλεια... Και κάποιος με 7 χρόνια προυπηρεσία σίγουρα θα την ξέρει πολύ καλυτερα απο καποιον 30αρη φοιτητη... Κι αυτό γιατι μισές δουλειές ίσον μισιακές...)


...
...

εγώ πάντως δεν τα είπα όλα αυτά. Απο πού το έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ;
Συμφωνώ και συμφωνούσα πάντα σε αυτά που μόλις είπες (το πτυχίο δεν έχει αξία,...).
Το πτυχίο ο αιώνιος το παίρνει α) για το γούστο του (θέλει ρε παιδί μου) και β) για το δημόσιο.
Όλα τα άλλα είναι πευκοβελώνες.
Αλλά επιμένω...μην πάτε να μας πείσετε οτι το πρόβλημα των χρημάτων οφείλετε στους αιώνιους. Ούτε καν στο 1 0/00 !!!
Όσο για τα 7-8 χρόνια, επειδή έχεις συναναστροφή προφανώς με εύκολες σχολές, να σε πληροφορήσω οτι υπάρχουν σχολές που ο μέσος όρος είναι 7+ χρόνια (Μαθηματικές, ορισμένες Φυσικές , κ.α.). Και δεν είναι επειδή μπαίνουν στουρνάρια ή άσχετοι ή κομματόσκυλα. Πιο σωστά δεν είναι -μονο- απο αυτό.

----------


## pantdimi

θα μου εξηγησετε πλεον με το καινουριο νομοσχεδιο που υπαρχει προβλημα και καποιοι συνεχιζουν να διαμαρτυρονται!!
Μαλλον διαμαρτυρονται για να διαμαρτυρονται ε?!  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> θα μου εξηγησετε πλεον με το καινουριο νομοσχεδιο που υπαρχει προβλημα και καποιοι συνεχιζουν να διαμαρτυρονται!!
> Μαλλον διαμαρτυρονται για να διαμαρτυρονται ε?!


Δεν το έχω διαβάσει με λεπτομέρεια (δεν ασχολούμαι άλλωστε με τα εκάστοτε νομοσχέδια, ούτος ή άλλως ό,τι και να λέμε θα το κάνουν  ::  ), αλλά παρατήρησα τα εξής:



```
Άρθρο 2
Διάρθρωση των Α.Ε.Ι.

1. α) Ανώτατα Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα, κατά την έννοια του άρθρου 16 παράγραφος 5 του Συντάγματος, είναι τα ιδρύματα της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης, η οποία αποτελείται από δύο παράλληλους τομείς: αα) τον πανεπιστημιακό τομέα, ο οποίος περιλαμβάνει τα Πανεπιστήμια, τα Πολυτεχνεία και την Ανωτάτη Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών και ββ) τον τεχνολογικό τομέα, ο οποίος περιλαμβάνει τα Τεχνολογικά Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα.
β) Τα εδάφια α) και γ) της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 1 του Ν. 2916/2001 καταργούνται.
2. Όπου στην κείμενη νομοθεσία αναφέρεται ο όρος «Πανεπιστήμια», νοούνται τα ιδρύματα του πανεπιστημιακού τομέα της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης.
```

Άρα, λέμε ναι στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια.



```
1. α) Από το επόμενο ακαδημαϊκό έτος μετά την έναρξη ισχύος του νόμου και εφεξής τίθεται ανώτατη διάρκεια φοίτησης στις προπτυχιακές σπουδές που ορίζεται ως ο ελάχιστος αριθμός εξαμήνων που απαιτούνται για τη λήψη του πτυχίου προσαυξανόμενος κατά 50%. Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις είναι δυνατή με απόφαση της Συγκλήτου, ύστερα από πλήρως αιτιολογημένη εισήγηση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης του Τμήματος και σχετική αίτηση φοιτήτριας ή φοιτητή, η παράταση κατά δύο (2) το πολύ εξάμηνα της ανώτατης διάρκειας φοίτησης της αιτούσας ή του αιτούντος.
```

Άρα λέμε ότι ναι, όλες οι σχολές είναι ίδιες, και αυτή με 4 χρόνια μέσο όρο φοίτησης, και αυτή με 7 χρόνια μέσο όρο φοίτησης (που όμως στα 6 χρόνια θα πρέπει να φύγεις, γιατί πια είσαι βάρος για το Πανεπιστήμιο). 

Εντάξει, τουλάχιστον δεν θα δίνουμε 100ευρώ / μάθημα για βιβλία, κάτι είναι κι αυτό (ούτε τώρα δίναμε, αλλά συνήθως τα βήματα που κάνουμε είναι προς τα πίσω, οπότε όταν διατηρείς τα κεκτημένα πρέπει να χαίρεσαι).

----------


## pantdimi

κοιτα αμα εχουμε προβλημα να τελειωσουμε και σε 7 χρονια την 4ετη σχολη και με δικαιωμα και για 2 διακοπές ελεος!!!!
Δηλαδη θα κάνουμε καταληψεις και τον Σεπτεμβριο για αυτο?!!

Καλη η αντισταση αλλα οχι ναναι αυτοσκοπός....  ::   ::

----------


## JS

> κοιτα αμα εχουμε προβλημα να τελειωσουμε και σε 7 χρονια την 4ετη σχολη και με δικαιωμα και για 2 διακοπές ελεος!!!!


και όμως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και είναι σοβαρό. Δεν είναι όλες οι σχολές το ίδιο.
Υπάρχουν σχολές που σου κάνουν πράγματα που δεν βασίζονται σε τίποτα απο αυτά που έχεις μάθει στο λύκειο. Υπάρχουν άλλες που απλά εφαρμόζεις αυτά που ήδη ξέρεις. Δεν είναι λοιπόν όλα το ίδιο.

Το ερώτημα είναι ΠΟΤΕ να φεύγουν όμως...αλλά ΓΙΑΤΙ να φεύγουν...

----------


## sotirisk

Εγώ πάντως, αν και 5ο έτος, δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος ότι θα έχω τελειώσει στα 6, ούτε καν στα 7. Τι να σου πω, μην μπεις χημικό  :: 
"Μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια".

----------


## argi

Γιατί βρε sotirisk δεν θα παρεις πτυχίο ούτε σε 7...???

Ερώτηση...
- Παρακολουθείς όλα τα μα΄θηματα του εξαμήνου?
- Διαβάζεις όλα τα μαθήματα του εξαμήνου?
- Δίνείς όλα τα μαθήματα του εξαμήνου...?
όλα τα παραπάνω κάθε εξάμηνο...???

Αν ναι και ακομα δεν τελειώνεις ούτε στα 7 ναι... καποιο προβλημα υπάρχει...

Αλλά αν έκανες (όπως κι εγώ στο φυσικο...)
- Δεν πατούσα στις "άχρηστες" παρακολουθήσεις που ο καθηγητής "δεν ήταν καλός στο μάθημα"
- Δεν διάβαζα και πολύ (εως καθόλου) μέσα στο εξάμηνο
- Ξεκινούσα διάβασμα 15 μέρες πριν την εξεταστική
- Αν έβλεπα ότι το μάθημα δεν εβγαινε δεν πηγαινα καθόλου...
- Έχασα και 3 εξεταστικές ολα τα χρόνια απο καταλήψεις, απεργίες κλπ...
- Δούλευα κιόλας απο το 2ο εξάμηνο...

Τότε νομίζω δεν ήταν καθόλου παράξενο που τελειωσα σε 6 χρόνια... (και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το πιστεψω πως πέρασα ορισμένα μαθηματα με τετοιες συνθήκες...)

Αλλά προσωπικά δεν ξέρω κανένα που να κάνει αυτά που πρέπει (παρακολουθήσεις, διαβασμα, συμμετοχή στις εξετάσεις κλπ) που να μην τελειωσε μέχρι 5 χρόνια (και μάλιστα έκανε και την ζωούλα του...)

Αφήστε λοιπόν τα σάπια και παραδεχτείτε ότι το πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι και πρώτη προτεραιότητα... Αλλα για να έχει νόημα η φοίτηση όπως και πολλά άλλα πρέπει να είναι full time απασχόληση... 

@rg!

----------


## JS

> Αλλά προσωπικά δεν ξέρω κανένα που να κάνει αυτά που πρέπει (παρακολουθήσεις, διαβασμα, συμμετοχή στις εξετάσεις κλπ) που να μην τελειωσε μέχρι 5 χρόνια (και μάλιστα έκανε και την ζωούλα του...)


όπως το λές...έκανε την "ζωούλα του".
Άντε , έλα τώρα στην θέση όσων δεν θέλουν να έχουν "ζωούλα" αλλά έχουν φιλοδοξίες όπως εμείς (και εσύ μέσα, γιατί απο ότι βλέπω τα ίδια έκανες  ::  ).
Που θέλω να βλέπω το όνομά μου σε περιοδικά (1ο έτος), που θέλω να έχω ήδη 10+ πουλημένα προγράμματα(μέχρι τώρα), που θέλω να έχω ήδη συμμετοχή σε μεγάλα project (4ο έτος), που θέλω να έχω σοβαρή προϋπηρεσία, που που που.
Και όπως ξέρεις Αργύρη, εδώ δεν κολλάει το "ε, τελείωσε την σχολή και κάνε τα μετά" γιατί κολλάει το "timing above all"  :: 
Αν λοιπόν εγώ δεν αξίζω πτυχίο γιατί να το αξίζει ο φοιτητάκος με την "ζωούλα" του  :: 

Και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με όσους επιλέγουν εκείνη την οδό. Απλά μέχρι στιγμής μπορώ και χτυπάω πιο μεγάλους μισθούς  ::

----------


## argi

Αρνούμαι να δεχτώ ότι οι αιώνιοι είχαν δημοσιευσεις στο 1ο έτος (αλήθεια επιστημονικό περιοδικό εννοείς?)... και όλοι είχαν δουλειά και και και....

Οι περισσότεροι που ΄΄ηξερα περνούσαν τον χρόνο τους με πολλά άλλα πράγματα...

Δεν λέω καλά και χρήσιμα όλα αλλά η ερώτηση δεν ήταν ποιές επιλογές καριέρας κάνεις...(μαζί σου κι εγώ... αν και για ορισμένα λέω ότι θα μπορούσα να μην έχω χάσει κάποιο χρονο... τελος παντων) αλλά αν κάποιος θελει και προσπαθεί όσο πρέπει μπορει να τελειώσει σε ν+ν/2 χρόνια άντε σε ν+ν χρόνια???

Γιατί αν μπορεί αλλα επιλεγει αλλιώς δεν φταίει το σύστημα αλλά οι επιλογές του... Εγώ λέω ότι όποιος θέλει μπορεί και πρέπει να τελειώνει το πολύ σε 6 χρόνια άντε 8... Για να συμπληρώσω ότι ο χρόνος είναι υπαερακετός για να πάρουν πτυχίο ακόμα και αυτοί που ΔΕΝ το αξίζουν αλλά το θέλουν (γιατί ήξερα και αρκετό κόσμο που περναγε μαθηματα με άλλους τρόπους πλην του συνηθισμένου... διαβασματος εννοώ...)

Life is all about choices and their concequences...

@rg!

----------


## JS

Οκ, είπαμε , είμαι μαζί σου.
Το ερώτημά μου είναι αλλού, εκεί που πιστεύω οτι βρίσκεται η ουσία...

Αν έστω και ένας απο τους αιώνιους είναι σαν και εμένα (η δημοσίευση αφορούσε σε ένα προτοποριακό πρόγραμμα - τπτ σπουδαίο...  ::  ) για ποιό λόγο να μου απαγορεύσεις να παρω το Χ πτυχίο ;
Ειλικρινά τώρα, αν με έβαζες να διαλέξω ή αν είχαμε το v+v/2 , φυσικά θα διάλεγα να τελειώσω το πτυχίο (θα πήγαινα καταρχήν πληροφορική και θα τελείωνα αέρα και δεν θα μάθαινα τα ωραία που μαθαίνω τώρα).
Αλλά , θα είχα στα 22 μου ένα ωραίο πτυχίο και θα γινόμουν καθηγητάκος, ή υπάλληλος σε κάποια εταιρία πληροφορικής κτλ κτλ.
Αν στα 8 μου δεν έγραφα κώδικα και ασχολιόμουν με τους βαθμούς μου τώρα δεν θα ήξερα ούτε edit !!!

Προσπαθώ λοιπόν (και πολλοί άλλοι - ειδικά στο φόρουμ μας) να τα συνδυάσουμε και τα δύο, με 2η προτεραιότητα το παν/μιο (ισχύει σαφώς αυτό που λες) γιατί δεν μας υποχρεώνει κανένας.
Ξαναλέω άλλη μια φορά το ερώτημα...

Θες πτυχιούχους ή άξιους ; Θες ανθρώπους με όνειρα ή ανθρώπους με έγγραφα(μόνο) ;
Γιατί με δεδομενη την κοινωνία μας και τις αντιλήψεις της περί "πτυχιούχων" (αν δεν έχεις δεν αξίζεις) λίγους θα βρείς να επιλέξουν την εμπειρία απο το πτυχίο και θα χάσεις πολλούς "μαμούνες"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

> *Οι περισσότεροι* που ήξερα περνούσαν τον χρόνο τους με πολλά άλλα πράγματα...


(emphasis mine)

Μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά;
Και χωρίς να έχεις λόγο να κάψεις τα ξερά;
Ακόμα δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν σοβαρό λόγο γιατί μας ενοχλούν οι "αιώνιοι" (αν μπορείς να πεις τα 6 χρόνια ως αιώνα...).

----------


## thalexan

> Ακόμα δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν σοβαρό λόγο γιατί μας ενοχλούν οι "αιώνιοι" (αν μπορείς να πεις τα 6 χρόνια ως αιώνα...).


Γιατί συνδικαλίζονται.  ::

----------


## nvak

> Γιατί με δεδομενη την κοινωνία μας και τις αντιλήψεις της περί "πτυχιούχων" (αν δεν έχεις δεν αξίζεις) λίγους θα βρείς να επιλέξουν την εμπειρία απο το πτυχίο και θα χάσεις πολλούς "μαμούνες"


Υπάρχουν πολλοί που ενθουσιάσθηκαν με την δουλειά και ξέχασαν το πτυχίο.
Ιδιαίτερα στην πληροφορική που το πτυχίο είναι απλά για την κορνίζα  ::  (μόνο στο δημόσιο χρειάζεται και άν... )

Υπάρχουν πολλοί που αν και ήταν ικανότατοι άνθρωποι, έχασαν τραίνα προσπαθώντας να αξιοποιήσουν το πτυχίο !! 

Η κοινωνία μας αλλάζει. Ο τρόπος απόκτησης γνώσεων αλλάζει. Σε 10 χρόνια οι αντιλήψεις θα είναι πολύ διαφορετικές.

Σήμερα υπάρχει το Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο, οι πιστοποιήσεις γνώσεων κλπ
Αύριο αυτό θα είναι ο κανόνας.

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> *Οι περισσότεροι* που ήξερα περνούσαν τον χρόνο τους με πολλά άλλα πράγματα...
> 
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> Μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά;
> Και χωρίς να έχεις λόγο να κάψεις τα ξερά;
> Ακόμα δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν σοβαρό λόγο γιατί μας ενοχλούν οι "αιώνιοι" (αν μπορείς να πεις τα 6 χρόνια ως αιώνα...).


λόγοι έχουν ειπωθεί πολλοί παραπάνω αν διαβάσεις...
Τα πράγματα είναι απλά... γιατί όλα τα πραγματα στη ζωή τελειώνουν όταν υπάρχει ένα deadline... αν δεν υπάρχει πολλές φορές απλά δεν τελειώνουν... όπως λέει κι ο σοφός λαός "το αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη..."

Προσωπικά πέραν του πρακτικού του πράγματος το βλέπω σαν ένα καλό τρόπο να πάρει ο καθένας κάποιες αποφάσεις μια ώρα αρχίτερα...

@rg!

----------


## python

Και εγω αιώνιος θεωρούμε?????
6 χρόνια σπουδαστής.
Με δουλεύετε?

έχω χάσει 1 χρόνο με καταλήψεις και απεργίες, και δουλεύω ενω είμαι στη σχολή.
δεν έχω δικαιόματα??
αιώνιος ειναι αυτός που έιναι πάνω απο 8 χρόνια.

----------


## argi

Σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο της προκοπής θα έπρεπε...

α) Οι φοιτητες να ειναι φοιτητες (δεν νοείται να εισαι φοιτητης μονο στην εξεταστική)... Για μένα και οι υποχρεωτρικές παρουσίες πχ 80% καλό θα ήταν κακό δεν θα ήταν...

β) Οι καθηγητές να ειναι καθηγητές... Όχι στους βοηθούς που τα κανουν ολα, και κοβεται το 70% του κόσμου... Τέτοια αποτυχία δεν είναι μονο των φοιτητων... Αλλά οταν δεν πατάει κανείς, τότε υπάρχει δικαιολογία

γ) Η δωρεάν παιδεία να ειναι δωρεάν για όσους την ε΄χουν αναγκη... Όσοι έχουν χρήματα δεν έχει νοημα να παιρνουν 1 βιβλιο τσαμπα... Οσοι έχουν αναγκη ομως πρεπει να εχουν και βιβλια, και στεγη και φαγητο και ευκαιρίες της προκοπής (όχι σαν τα άθλια που υπάρχουν)

δ) Η δωρεάν παιδεία να είναι παιδεία... Όχι παιδεία του ενός δωρεάν βιβλίου αλλά παιδεία της ελευθερης επιλογής συγγραμάτων και των βιβλιοθηκων... Όχι της αποστήθισης και της αντιγραφής και της αξιολογησης μονο μεσω των εξετασεων αλλά των εργασιών, της πραγματικής αξιολογησης, της συνδεσης με την πραγματική ζωή και αγορά εργασίας...

Python... αν δουλευεις στα δίνουν τα 8 χρόνια...

Kαι απάντηση σε κάποιον που είπε ότι μέσος όρος των σχολών είναι τα 6χρόνια... Αν δεν γίνονταν τόσες απεργίες/καταλήψεις τότε σίγουρα η απλή στατιστική λέει ότι θα ήταν 5 (εγώ στις σπουδες μου εχασα 3 εξεταστικές... χαλαρά θα μπορούσα να τελειωνα τουλαχιστον ένα εξαμηνο νωρίτερα αν εστω 1 απο τις 3 δεν πηγαινε χαμένη)...

@rg!

----------


## python

Άρα συμφωνούμε, ποιος είπε πως αιώνιος ειναι αυτός που έχει 6 χρόνια?
Στα ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑια , ο μέσος όρος που χρειάζονται οι σπουδαστές να τελειώσουνε την σχολή είναι 6,5 χρόνια!!!!!
Απίσυευτο!!!!!
70%?????? κόβετε???
Στη σχολή μας, καθηγητής με την επωνυμία Καραϊσκος, στο μαθημά του, δίνουμε 216 , και περνάει τους 2!!!!


Αυτός είναι ενα μικρό πεαράδειγμα.
Δεν εφαρμόζουνε καν τους νόμους.

Η βάση του κακού, είναι ο έλεγχος, στο Δημόσιο. σε όλο το Δημόσιο.

ΙΕΚ τελειώνουνε, κανουνε ενα μεταπτυχιακό του κ...λου , και νομιμοποιούνται, στο δημόσιο σαν καθηγητές.

όλοι τους ξέρουμε!! στις ανάλογες σχολές.

Και υπάρχει νόμος, που τον νόμιμο δεν μπορεί να τον κουνίσει κανείς απο την θέση του.

ΑRGI συμφωνώ, αλλα δεν νομίζεις πως βιάζονται λίγο???

με τον νόμο??

δεν πρέπει να υπάρξει υποδομή, σε άλλους τομείς πρώτα??

Για να φτιάξεις μια βιομηχανία, πρέπει πρώτα να έχεις τους χώρους, εργασίας, το αντικείμενο που θες να λειτουργήσει η εταιρία να το έχεις ψάξει, να έχεις την ονομασία της , και τα ανώτατα στελέχη έτοιμα, και ύστερα πέρνεις το εργατικό δυναμικό, για να τους εκπαιδευσεις, να μπόύμε στην αγορά εργασίας, και με την πάροδο του χρόνου πέρνουνε τις θέσεις των ανωτάτων στελεχών και οι παλιοί ... σύνταξη!!!! (αλλο αυτο....)

αυτοί πέρνουνε εργατικό δυναμικό και τα αφήνουνε ελεύθερα!!!!
ούτε υποδομές!!! τίποτα!!!
ο'υτε καν σε ποιο αντικείμενο τους λένε να δουλέψουνε!!!

πιστεύω, πως ο νόμος είναι σωστος αλλα σε 50+... +++ χρόνια θα πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί..

υπάρχουνε ποιο συμαντικα πράγματα !!!!
αν θέλετε να πιάσετε την παιδία, πιάστε την απο την αρχή της, και όχι στο τέρμα της.

----------


## argi

Όταν έδωσα εγώ πανελλαδικές το 1991 αν θυμάμαι καλά μπήκαν περίπου 43000 άτομα στο πανεπιστήμιο... (ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ) σήμερα μπαίνουν 70000+...

Και βέβαια έχουμε ΤΕΙ που δεν έχουν καμία υποδομή και συστεγάζονται με Λυκεια... Αλλά αυτά ειναι βέβαια αποτελεσματα της νοοτροπίας ότι όλοι πρέπει να μπουν στο πανεπιστημιο και βέβαια κάθε πόλη πρέπει να έχει ένα στρατοπεδο και ενα πανεπιστημιο για να μπορουν όλοι να νοικιασουν τα αθλια κοτετσια στους απελπισμενους φανταρους/φοιτητες... Βεβαια οι φοιτητες ειναι προτιμοτεροι γιατι καθονται περισσοτερο...

Το θεμα ομως οπως ειπα παραπανω δεν ειναι τα χρηματα... Αλλα η αξιολογηση και ο ελεγχος της εφαρμογής των διαδικασιών... Μακαρι να σταματησουν να κανουν μαθημα αυτοι που συστηματικά κόβουν τρελλα... Αλλά και οι φοιτητες να πατανε υποχρεωτικά... και οχι μονο εξετασεις αλλα και εργασίες ατομικες και ομαδικες.... 

Δεν ειναι δυνατον να μην κανεις μαθημα 8 απο τις 10 εβδομαδες και να λες δεν τρεχει τιποτα και να απαιτεις να μην χαθει το εξαμηνο... !!! 

Τελος να σταματησει η γελοιοτητα της αντιγραφής... Όπως σε όλο τον πολιτισμενο κοσμο (ακομα και στα πανεπιστημια που πληρωνεις για να πας) έτσι και σε πιασουν να αντιγραφεις σε στελνουν σπιτι σου... Δεν σε χαιδευουν επειδη ανηκεις στην Χ κομματική νεολαία... 

Eπιμενω πως οι μακρυς χρονοι παραμονης στο πανεπιστημιο ειναι πλασματικοί και πως χαλαρα θα μπορούσαν να μειωθούν στα ν+1 ή ν+1,5 χρόνια το πολύ...

@rg!

----------


## python

ναι!!! συμφωνω, αλλα δεν απαντάς στο ερώτημα μου.

τα πάντα θα λυθούνε αν μειωθεί ο χρόνος φοίτησης???
αν γίνουνε ιδιωτικα???

δεν νομίζω.Για να πετύχει αυτό, κατι το οποίο είναι κ είναι ΤΟ σωστο!!!
πρέπει να γίνουνε αλλαγές πρώτα σε άλλους τομείς , και ύστερα σε αυτά!!!

Το κακό ξεκινάει απο την αρχή, και όχι στο τέλος.

την παιδια αυτη την δίνουνε στην αρχή και όχι στο τέλος.
π.χ. πρώτο μάθημα : παιδάκια να ξέρεται η ελλαδίτσα μας είναι μικρή, και δεν πλησιάζουμε ούτε κατα διάνοια τους προγωνούς μας!!!!!

πόσοι θα το έχουνε ακούσει αυτο???? ε???

όλοι πιστεύω. απο μικρά μας δίνουνε αυτην την &%@$#%@#$ παιδία, που έχουμε κ όλοι σήμερα, άλλοι λιγότερο άλλοι περισσότερο.

έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.

----------


## argi

Δεν υπάρχει μια μοναδική πανακεια... όπως έλα δώσε 10 δις ευρώ και καθαρισες...

Συνηθως είναι συνδυασμός μέτρων... και πάντα απαιτούν αλλαγή νοοτροπίας... Της νοοτροπίας που λέει ότι μπορώ να αμοιβομαι χωρίς να εργαζομαι για πάντα, και αν παει κατι να αλλαξει να το σταματαω, κι αν τελικά αλλάξει θα βρώ τρόπο να συνεχίζω να μην κάνω τίποτα παραγωγικό... one way or another...

Αλλά επειδή είναι δύσκολο να αλλαξεις νοοτροπία με μια κίνηση μάλλον πρέπει πρώτα να βρεις τα κατάλληλα μέτρα να την καλλιεργήσεις...

@rg!

----------


## paravoid

> Τα πράγματα είναι απλά... γιατί όλα τα πραγματα στη ζωή τελειώνουν όταν υπάρχει ένα deadline... αν δεν υπάρχει πολλές φορές απλά δεν τελειώνουν... όπως λέει κι ο σοφός λαός "το αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη..."
> 
> Προσωπικά πέραν του πρακτικού του πράγματος το βλέπω σαν ένα καλό τρόπο να πάρει ο καθένας κάποιες αποφάσεις μια ώρα αρχίτερα...


_Φοβάμαι όλα αυτά που θα γίνουν για μένα χωρίς εμένα..._

----------


## argi

Aν νομίζεις ότι τα πράγματα είναι πάντα όπως μας αρέσουν ή μας βολευουν μάλλον σύντομα θα απογοητευτείς... Θες να σου πω πόσα πράγματα δεν ειναι στο χέρι μας αλλά... ω του θαυματος συνεχίζουμε να ζούμε... και να περνάμε και καλά... 

Νομίζω έχεις ήδη γνωρίσει τι θα πεί υποχρεώσεις και deadlines και όσο πιο γρήγορα το συνηθίσεις τόσο λιγότερο θα στεναχωρηθείς αργότερα...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## paravoid

> Aν νομίζεις ότι τα πράγματα είναι πάντα όπως μας αρέσουν ή μας βολευουν μάλλον σύντομα θα απογοητευτείς... Θες να σου πω πόσα πράγματα δεν ειναι στο χέρι μας αλλά... ω του θαυματος συνεχίζουμε να ζούμε... και να περνάμε και καλά...


Ωραία, οπότε καταλήγεις να μου λες να μην απαιτώ τα πράγματα να μου είναι όπως μου αρέσουν γιατί ...τα πράγματα δεν θα είναι όπως μου αρέσουν και θα το συνηθίσω;

Σόρρυ, ακόμη και αν αποτύχω, εγώ θα το προσπαθήσω.
Και από ότι φαίνεται η πλειονότητα των φοιτητών συμφωνούμε σε αυτό.

----------


## Vigor

Ο χρόνος που σπαταλάται σε "αγώνες", αν αφιερωνόταν σε διάβασμα, θα είχαμε ως χώρα τους καλύτερους πτυχιούχους Ανωτάτων Πανεπιστημιακών/ΤΕ Ιδρυμάτων.

Αντ'αυτού...Οδός Στουρνάρη...

----------


## python

Παιδιά, τα πράγματα είναι ποιό σοβαρά.
Ζούμε σε μια φασιστική???? Δημοκρατία, και οσο και να λέμε πως ψυφίζω, αρα έχω δικαιώματα, δεν ισχύει.

Γιατι απλά δεν ειπάρχει έλεγχος σε αυτούς που κυβερνάνε.

Αrgi! συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλα όλλα είναι σχετικά.

πιστεύω πως βιάζονται να περάσουνε αυτο το νομοσχέδιο, για συμφεροντολογικούς σκοπούς, και όχι για το καλλό της παιδίας, και ιδικότερα της κοινωνίας μας. (όπως και να το κάνουμε η βάση της κοινωνίας είναι η παιδία).

υπάρχουνε πολλά που πρέπει να γίνουνε, και ύστερα να εφαρμοστεί αυτος ο νομος.
Αν εφαρμοστεί τώρα, δεν θα βγεί κανείς κερδισμένος, εκτός απο .... τα μεγάλα κεφάλια? να πώ??

Ο νόμος έπρεπε να εφαρμοζότανε εδώ και καιρό, αλλα στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουνε υποδομές για κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα.

θα είναι αποτυχία ο νόμος.

ο σκελετός του συστήματος που υπάρχει σε αυτή την χώρα, δεν μπορεί να στυρίξει αυτόν τον νόμο ακόμα.

π.χ.
1βαθμια ??εκπαίδευση
2βάθμια ??εκπαίδευση
Δουλειά??
μισθός??
ποιότητα εργοδότη?? 
εργασιακές συνθήκες??
σύνταξη??
Δημόσιο??
και και και και ........................................

όλα αυτά έιναι απο τα λίγα προβλήματα της χώρας μας, έχουμε μείνει αρκετά πίσω σε σχέση με τις άλλες χώρες, που εφαρμόζεται αυτός ο νόμος.

που όλο τυχαίως... έχουνε και φοβερή οικονομία.
χώρες ΕΕ

----------


## SpIdr

"θα είχαμε ως χώρα τους καλύτερους πτυχιούχους Ανωτάτων Πανεπιστημιακών/ΤΕ Ιδρυμάτων." και που ακριβως πιστευεις οτι θα ειναι χρησιμες οι ικανοτητες τους??? εχεις δει πουθενα στην Ελλαδα καποιο μεγαλο ερευνητικο κεντρο που να πουλαει ευρενα- γνωση οτι και να μου πεις τωρα... δικαιολογιες....

----------


## andreas

> ............
> γ) Η δωρεάν παιδεία να ειναι δωρεάν για όσους την ε΄χουν αναγκη... Όσοι έχουν χρήματα δεν έχει νοημα να παιρνουν 1 βιβλιο τσαμπα... Οσοι έχουν αναγκη ομως πρεπει να εχουν και βιβλια, και στεγη και φαγητο και ευκαιρίες της προκοπής (όχι σαν τα άθλια που υπάρχουν)
> ............
> @rg!


Προσωπικα διαπραγματευομαι οτιδηποτε αλλα οχι τα δωρεαν βιβλια.
Αν κοψουν τα βιβλια, θα αρχισουν οι φωτοτυπιες, τα σκονακια , τα φερε να διαβασω και το πηγαδι δεν θα εχει πατο....
Ολο και καποιο βιβλιο θα χρησιμοποιεις για να ανατρεχεις που και που. Για φαντασου να μην το ειχες ?  :: 





> Ο χρόνος που σπαταλάται σε "αγώνες", αν αφιερωνόταν σε διάβασμα, θα είχαμε ως χώρα τους καλύτερους πτυχιούχους Ανωτάτων Πανεπιστημιακών/ΤΕ Ιδρυμάτων.
> 
> Αντ'αυτού...Οδός Στουρνάρη...


Vigor η Στουρναρη εχει το καλυτερο βιβλιοπωλεια  :Stick Out Tongue:   ::

----------


## argi

> Προσωπικα διαπραγματευομαι οτιδηποτε αλλα οχι τα δωρεαν βιβλια.
> Αν κοψουν τα βιβλια, θα αρχισουν οι φωτοτυπιες, τα σκονακια , τα φερε να διαβασω και το πηγαδι δεν θα εχει πατο....
> Ολο και καποιο βιβλιο θα χρησιμοποιεις για να ανατρεχεις που και που. Για φαντασου να μην το ειχες ?


Eνώ τώρα που παίρνεις το βιβλίο αλλά όταν πας στην βιβλιοθηκη έχει μονο μια κοπια απο το καλο το ξενο βιβλιο ειναι καλύτερα... Προσωπικά είχα πληρώσει πολλά βιβλία στο πρώτο πτυχίο μου... Γιατί το δωρεάν που μας έδιναν ηταν τα μισα για τα μπαζα... (Κβαντο Ι ήταν πολυγραφημενες σημειωσεις του 1970 σε light καθαρευουσα με πολυτονικό... ήταν βλέπεις του καθηγητή...) Αντίθετα στα Γιάννενα παίρναν βιβλιο 3 ετίας το οποίο ήταν πάλι βέβαια του καθηγητή... Προσωπικά διαβαζα απο τα ξένα...

@rg!

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Προσωπικα διαπραγματευομαι οτιδηποτε αλλα οχι τα δωρεαν βιβλια.
> Αν κοψουν τα βιβλια, θα αρχισουν οι φωτοτυπιες, τα σκονακια , τα φερε να διαβασω και το πηγαδι δεν θα εχει πατο....
> Ολο και καποιο βιβλιο θα χρησιμοποιεις για να ανατρεχεις που και που. Για φαντασου να μην το ειχες ? 
> 
> 
> Eνώ τώρα που παίρνεις το βιβλίο αλλά όταν πας στην βιβλιοθηκη έχει μονο μια κοπια απο το καλο το ξενο βιβλιο ειναι καλύτερα... Προσωπικά είχα πληρώσει πολλά βιβλία στο πρώτο πτυχίο μου... Γιατί το δωρεάν που μας έδιναν ηταν τα μισα για τα μπαζα... (Κβαντο Ι ήταν πολυγραφημενες σημειωσεις του 1970 σε light καθαρευουσα με πολυτονικό... ήταν βλέπεις του καθηγητή...) Αντίθετα στα Γιάννενα παίρναν βιβλιο 3 ετίας το οποίο ήταν πάλι βέβαια του καθηγητή... Προσωπικά διαβαζα απο τα ξένα...
> 
> @rg!


Κι εγώ έχω αγοράσει αρκετά βιβλία διότι δεν με κάλυπταν αυτά που μου έδιναν. Πολλά και με παρότρυνση των ίδιων των καθηγητών.

Όμως έχω πάρει και αρκετά βιβλία, πολύ σοβαρά, τα οποία είναι και ΠΑΡΑ πολύ ακριβά. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για 100+ ευρώ ανά βιβλίο.
Κυρίως καλά βιβλία έχουμε στα "βασικά" μαθήματα.

Το να κόψεις τα βιβλία από τους φοιτητές πιστεύω ότι είναι ξεφτίλα, ήδη για να το πάρεις σε παιδεύουνε (να περαστεί στη γραμματεία, να σταλούν οι καταστάσεις στο βιβλιοπωλείο κλπ., 1-2 μήνες αφού αρχίσουν τα μαθήματα δηλαδή).

----------


## argi

Kαλύτερα λοιπόν να δίνουν επίδομα βιβλίων... για να μην πέρνεις τα βιβλία παραμονες χριστουγέννων... και αυτό κατάντια είναι και μάλιστα άμεση συνέπεια της δωρεάν παροχής βιβλίων...

Στη σχολή μου τα καλά βιβλία ήταν το 25%... δηλαδή περίπου 12... Αντίθετα στο μεταπτυχιακό τα παραγγελναμε απο οπου θελαμε, τα πληρωναμε και τα περναμε μετα με τις αποδείξεις σαν επιδομα... Δεν άργησα να παρω βιβλιο παραπανω απο 5-6 μέρες (τα είχα ολα οταν ξεκινούσε το μάθημα...) ... Μονο 1 άργησε 2 εβδομαδες...

See the difference in principle...

@rg!

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Προσωπικα διαπραγματευομαι οτιδηποτε αλλα οχι τα δωρεαν βιβλια.
> Αν κοψουν τα βιβλια, θα αρχισουν οι φωτοτυπιες, τα σκονακια , τα φερε να διαβασω και το πηγαδι δεν θα εχει πατο....
> Ολο και καποιο βιβλιο θα χρησιμοποιεις για να ανατρεχεις που και που. Για φαντασου να μην το ειχες ? 
> 
> 
> Eνώ τώρα που παίρνεις το βιβλίο αλλά όταν πας στην βιβλιοθηκη έχει μονο μια κοπια απο το καλο το ξενο βιβλιο ειναι καλύτερα... Προσωπικά είχα πληρώσει πολλά βιβλία στο πρώτο πτυχίο μου... Γιατί το δωρεάν που μας έδιναν ηταν τα μισα για τα μπαζα... (Κβαντο Ι ήταν πολυγραφημενες σημειωσεις του 1970 σε light καθαρευουσα με πολυτονικό... ήταν βλέπεις του καθηγητή...) Αντίθετα στα Γιάννενα παίρναν βιβλιο 3 ετίας το οποίο ήταν πάλι βέβαια του καθηγητή... Προσωπικά διαβαζα απο τα ξένα...
> 
> @rg!


Ετυχε στην σχολη σου να σου δινουν ακυρα βιβλια. Δεν γινεται παντου ετσι και μην κρινεις με βαση αυτο  :: 
Εχω ενα βιβλιο να ξεκινησω και αγοραζω αν θελω ενα 2ο....
Σιγουρα παντως δεν θα εδινα 6*30Ε =180/εξαμηνο για βιβλια....





> Kαλύτερα λοιπόν να δίνουν επίδομα βιβλίων... για να μην πέρνεις τα βιβλία παραμονες χριστουγέννων... και αυτό κατάντια είναι και μάλιστα άμεση συνέπεια της δωρεάν παροχής βιβλίων...
> 
> Στη σχολή μου τα καλά βιβλία ήταν το 25%... δηλαδή περίπου 12... Αντίθετα στο μεταπτυχιακό τα παραγγελναμε απο οπου θελαμε, τα πληρωναμε και τα περναμε μετα με τις αποδείξεις σαν επιδομα... Δεν άργησα να παρω βιβλιο παραπανω απο 5-6 μέρες (τα είχα ολα οταν ξεκινούσε το μάθημα...) ... Μονο 1 άργησε 2 εβδομαδες...
> 
> See the difference in principle...
> 
> @rg!


Επιδομα βιλιων τελικα ή να τα πληρωνουν οσοι εχουν λεφτα?
αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο...

----------


## argi

> Επιδομα βιλιων τελικα ή να τα πληρωνουν οσοι εχουν λεφτα?
> αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο...


Στο παράδειγμα που ανέφερα σε όλο το μεταπτυχιακό δεν πληρωσαμε δραχμή στην τελικη και παίρναμε και τα καλύτερα βιβλία (σχεδόν όλα ξένα και εκδόσεις της ίδιας ή προηγούμενης χρονιάς) και στην ώρα τους...

Και δεν χρειάστεικε τίποτα αλλο παρά απλή λογική και νέα διαδικασία... Ούτε παραπάνω λεφτά ούτε τίποτα... Και στο τέλος τέλος ήταν και σίγουρο βάση αποδείξεων ότι τα λεφτά πήγαν στα βιβλία... 

@rg!

----------


## koki

Πάντως στην ΑΣΟΕΕ γενικά επιλέγονται και μοιράζονται με σχεδόν άψογο τρόπο σχεδόν πάντα τα βιβλία. 
Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε τόσο επίφοβα άλματα και τόσο δραστικές και ριψοκίνδυνες αλλαγές, ώστε να έχουμε αποτέλεσμα. 
Υπάρχουν και ελληνικά Πανεπιστήμια που το σύστημα λειτουργεί αξιοπρεπώς. Δεν υπάρχει η Πάντειος και το Αρσάκειο Πανεπιστήμιο ΑΕ. Υπάρχουν και άλλα εκτός από το άσπρο και το μαύρο, και δε χρειάζεται να θυσιάσουμε τα χλωρά για τα ξερά.

----------


## freenet

Αρχισαν τα οργανα...Πλεον διαφορα ΚΕΚ,ΙΕΚ και παραμαγαζα αμερικανικων κολλεγιων αρχιζουν να διαφημιζουν τα "ισοτιμα" πτυχια τους κκαι μάλιστα με τρόπο προκλητικο εναντι των δημόσιων πανεπιστημίων....
Το σποτάκι το αποδεκνύει...

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχισαν τα οργανα...Πλεον διαφορα ΚΕΚ,ΙΕΚ και παραμαγαζα αμερικανικων κολλεγιων αρχιζουν να διαφημιζουν τα "ισοτιμα" πτυχια τους κκαι μάλιστα με τρόπο προκλητικο εναντι των δημόσιων πανεπιστημίων....
> Το σποτάκι το αποδεκνύει...


Προτείνω αυτό το σποτ της λασπολογίας να προταθεί για τα βραβεία ERMIS.....  ::  

Τόσος κόσμος έπιασε κάτω από τη βάση φέτος. Να μη ρίξουν κι αυτοί το παραγάδι τους;

Το υφάκι του τυπάκου πάντως ταιριάζει περισσότερο για διαφήμιση του "Πάμε στοίχημα" ή για συνδρομή κινητής τηλεφωνίας.  ::  
Ας πάρει και κανά πτυχίο στην καθισιά το παιδί....

*<dumb accent mode>
Μέσα κι εγώ φίλε......
</dumb accent mode>*

----------


## anticlimatix

Ελεϊνό! Τρισάθλιο! Πως την είδαν; Είπαμε να κάνουμε διαφήμιση αλλά η τόση ειρωνία δεν νομίζω ότι βοηθάει και πολύ.. Εν το μεταξύ λέει πτυχία από τα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια Ευρώπης και Αμερικής. Το New York College μόνο Αμερικάνικο δεν είναι; Είναι λίγο παραπλανητική ή μου φαίνεται;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχισαν τα οργανα...Πλεον διαφορα ΚΕΚ,ΙΕΚ και παραμαγαζα αμερικανικων κολλεγιων αρχιζουν να διαφημιζουν τα "ισοτιμα" πτυχια τους κκαι μάλιστα με τρόπο προκλητικο εναντι των δημόσιων πανεπιστημίων....
> Το σποτάκι το αποδεκνύει...


Από μία σκοπιά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.

Το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμειο για πολλούς έχει γίνει συνώνυμο της τεμπελχανιάς.

Αντί να σκίζετε τα ρούχα σας, καθίστε να σκεφτείτε γιατί τόσος κόσμος έχει βγάλει αυτό το συμπέρασμα, εξετάστε τα πράγματα από την δική του σκοπιά, μπορεί εσείς να έχετε δίκιο από την δική σας, αλλά χαμένοι δεν θα βγήτε κατανοώντας το πως και γιατί σκέφτετε ο άλλος.


Και μην φοβόσαστε, τα μαϊμού ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια, θα έχουν ομότιμα πτυχία μόνο για το δημόσιο, στον ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν θα πιάνουν μία, όπως δεν πιάνουν και τώρα δηλαδή κάποια από αυτά....

----------


## thalexan

> Το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμειο για πολλούς έχει γίνει συννόνημο της τεμπελχανιάς.


Επειδή κάποιοι πιστεύουν ή προπαγανδίζουν αυτή την άποψη δε σημαίνει ότι ισχύει κιόλας....





> Και μην φοβόσαστε, τα μαϊμού ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια, θα έχουν ομότιμα πτυχία μόνο για το δημόσιο, στον ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν θα πιάνουν μία, όπως δεν πιάνουν και τώρα δηλαδή κάποια από αυτά....


Κι αυτό πρόβλημα είναι διότι η αξιοκρατία θα πρέπει να υφίσταται σε όλους τους τομείς. Η διεύθυνση του συγκεκριμένου κολλεγίου τι κριτήρια εισαγωγής έχει θέσει για τους σπουδαστές του, πριν βγει με προκλητικό θράσος να χαρακτηριστεί δυνητικά ισότιμο (ή και ανώτερο) ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου;

----------


## freenet

> Από μία σκοπιά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.
> 
> Το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμειο για πολλούς έχει γίνει συννόνημο της τεμπελχανιάς.


Αυτά τα λέει ο τράγκας που λοιδωρεί και φανατίζει στο δελτίο του άλφα.Μίλησε για άπλυτους βρωμιάρηδες φοιτητές,για τεμπελχανίο και άντρο οργίων και ναρκωτικων!!!!
Ελεος,όπως λέει και ο λαζόπουλος, η δικτατορία έχει καρφώσει τα μυαλα αυτών των ανθρώπων.
Ξερεις πολλούς τεμπεληδες να βγάζουν σχολές με 50-70 μαθηματα που να τρεχουν απο το ένα εργαστήριο στο άλλο? Ευτυχώς βέβαια αυτή την παλιά συντηρητική ρητορεία που την χρησιμοποιούσε ακόμα και η χούντα για να χαρακτηρίζει τους φοιτητές, δεν την μασάνε εύκολα αυτοί που ξέρουν. 





> Αντί να σκίζετε τα ρούχα σας, καθήστε να σκεφτήτε γιατί τόσος κόσμος έχει βγάλει αυτό το συμπέρασμα, εξετάστε τα πράγματα από την δική του σκοπιά, μπορεί εσείς να έχετε δίκιο από την δική σας, αλλά χαμένοι δεν θα βγήτε κατανοώντας το πως και γιατί σκέφτετε ο άλλος.
> 
> 
> Και μην φοβόσαστε, τα μαϊμού ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια, θα έχουν ομότιμα πτυχία μόνο για το δημόσιο, στον ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν θα πιάνουν μία, όπως δεν πιάνουν και τώρα δηλαδή κάποια από αυτά....


Δηλαδή θα δίνουν χαρτιά που θεσμικά θα τα εχει θεωρήσει ισότιμα αλλά ουσιαστικά θα ειναι απλά κουρελοχαρτα που θα τα παραγγέλνεις.Αν αυτό δεν ειναι αποδειξη της εξισωσης προς τα κατω τοτε τι ειναι?

----------


## papashark

Moυ προκαλείτε θλίψη....
 
Δεν είπα ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, σας είπα να καθήσετε να σκεφτήτε γιατί κάποιοι βλέπουν τα πράγματα έτσι, τι βλέπουν από τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμεια και βγάζουν αυτά τα συμπεράσματα.

Δυστηχώς όμως το μυαλό σας ακόμα δεν έχει ανοίξει, γιατί το πάθος σας τυφλώνει.

Όταν πάψει, θα δείτε πολλά πράγματα, μπορεί να αλλάξετε και γνώμη για πολλές θεωρήσεις στην ζωή σας, όσο ποιό γρήγορα, τόσο το καλύτερο.



@freenet

Με τον κατήφορο που έχουν πάρει τα δημόσια ιδρύματα, μια μέρα θα εξισωθούν μόνα τους προς τα κάτω. Ευτυχώς που τουλάχιστον σταμάτησε αυτή η ηλίθια τακτική να μπαίνουν όλοι στα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ, κάνοντας άχρηστο το πτυχίο ως εφόδιο.

----------


## thalexan

> Moυ προκαλείτε θλίψη....
> 
> Δεν είπα ότι έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, σας είπα να καθήσετε να σκεφτήτε γιατί κάποιοι βλέπουν τα πράγματα έτσι, τι βλέπουν από τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμεια και βγάζουν αυτά τα συμπεράσματα.


Διότι πολύ απλά έτσι τους συμφέρει να τα αντιμετωπίζουν (για τα φράγκα).




> Δυστηχώς όμως το μυαλό σας ακόμα δεν έχει ανοίξει, γιατί το πάθος σας τυφλώνει.
> 
> Όταν πάψει, θα δείτε πολλά πράγματα, μπορεί να αλλάξετε και γνώμη για πολλές θεωρήσεις στην ζωή σας, όσο ποιό γρήγορα, τόσο το καλύτερο.


Είμαστε παθιασμένοι επειδή δε δεχόμαστε να είμαστε αφελείς;





> Με τον κατήφορο που έχουν πάρει τα δημόσια ιδρύματα, μια μέρα θα εξισωθούν μόνα τους προς τα κάτω. Ευτυχώς που τουλάχιστον σταμάτησε αυτή η ηλίθια τακτική να μπαίνουν όλοι στα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ, κάνοντας άχρηστο το πτυχίο ως εφόδιο.


Άλλη μια επικίνδυνη απο μέρους σου γενίκευση. Αλήθεια, πόσες πανεπιστημιακές διαλέξεις παρακολούθησες πριν βγάλεις αυτό το συμπέρασμα;

Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι o κατήφορος όπως τον αποκαλείς, λόγω υπερπροσφοράς θέσεων εισακτέων, είχε προωθηθεί από τα ίδια κυβερνητικά σχήματα που, στο όνομα προεκλογικών υποσχέσεων, έταζαν σε κάθε Ελληνόπουλο πτυχίο και που σήμερα επικαλούνται την αναθεώρηση του άρθρου 16, ένας Θεός ξέρει με ποιες σκοπιμότητες. Η πρώτη που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι ότι *όλοι θέλουν ένα πτυχίο σε αυτό τον τόπο και θα πληρώσουν όσο-όσο για να το αποκτήσουν*. Θα πάει αυτή η επιχειρηματική ευκαιρία χαμένη; 

Φυσικά οι διαδικασίες αξιολόγησης των εισακτέων έρχονται σε δεύτερη μοίρα, όπως ήδη αποδεικνύουν *δύο* διαφημιστικά σποτ που παίζονται αυτό τον καιρό.

----------


## SpIdr

::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο αν και λιγο υπερβολικο!Δεν μας λεει ποσοι παρατησαν τα κολλεγια και δεν εχουν στον ηλιο μοιρα μονο το αναποδο  ::

----------


## Vigor

Παλιό...

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19605 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19605 Internet

----------


## SpIdr

ουπς  ::

----------


## freenet

αν και το ξεθάβω το thread εντούτοις αυτό το κείμενο κολλάει απόλυτα εδώ καθώς αποτελεί μια συνοψη των βασικων χαρακτηριστικων του πανεπιστημιου-εταιριας που ονειρευονται οι κυβερνώντες....

http://www.skairadio.gr/4dcgi/_w_articl ... 006_160801

----------


## gadgetakias

Ρε παιδιά κριτής πάντων είναι η ίδια η αγορά εργασίας. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι θεωρίες & κουβέντα να γίνεται..

Κάθε εταιρία θέλει τους καλύτερους. Εάν οι απόφοιτοι πχ. του Μετσοβίου είναι καλύτερα καταρτισμένη από τον ΧΧΧ ιδιωτικό, χαζή είναι η εταιρία είναι να προσλάβει αποφοίτους του ιδιωτικού;

Παρόμοια λέγανε και για τα ΙΕΚ πριν μια δεκαετία. Για ρωτήστε την αγορά εργασίας σε τι επίπεδο γνωσιακό τους κατατάσει.. Φυσικά ΙΕΚ από ΙΕΚ έχει διαφορετική αξιολόγιση..

Η αγορά εργασίας έχει την δύναμη να ξεκαθαρίζει τους καλούς από τους κακούς είτε φοίτησαν σε ΙΕΚ, είτε σε δημόσιο, είτε σε ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο.

Βάλτε τα δυνατά σας, σπουδάστε αυτό που σας εκφράζει και όχι τι είναι στην "μόδα" και τα υπόλοιπα τα κρίνουν άλλοι..

----------


## python

gadgetakias ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!

----------


## avel

> Κάθε εταιρία θέλει τους καλύτερους. Εάν οι απόφοιτοι πχ. του Μετσοβίου είναι καλύτερα καταρτισμένη από τον ΧΧΧ ιδιωτικό, χαζή είναι η εταιρία είναι να προσλάβει αποφοίτους του ιδιωτικού;


Δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό. Είναι πολύ συνήθες να μην προσλαμβάνεται κάποιος γιατί είναι over-qualified ή/και απαιτεί μεγαλύτερο μισθό λόγω αυτών των προσόντων του.

----------


## python

avel αυτό συμβαίνει, στο δημόσιο και σε οικογενιακές ¨εταιρίες¨.
 ::

----------


## Nefalim

λοιποοοον επειδη εχει ο καιρος γυρισματα για να ξαναφερουμε το τοπικ στο προσκηνιο. τει πειραια κλειστο για δυο μερες  ::  ετοιμαζονται γενικες συνελευσεις ξανα.ολοι στους δρομους για μια καλυτερη παιδεια οπως υποστηριζαμε και υποστηριζουμε. καθηγητες δασκαλοι φοιτητες στον δρομο: μηπως τελικα κατι δεν παει καλα με την παιδεια? να σας δω τι θα πειτε τωρα. τοτε ειμαστε μονο φοιτητες τωρα ολο το συστημα το κανει. κατι για αλητες θυμαμαι που σπανε απλητους κλπ κλπ. ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ τι θα γινει με το μελλον των παιδιων σας

----------


## papashark

> ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ τι θα γινει με το μελλον των παιδιων σας


Ναι ναι, όλοι στο δρόμο για την ανεργεία...  ::  


Να καταργηθεί η βάση του 10, να γίνει του 12.

Να μειωθεί στο μισό ο αριθμός των εισακτέων

Να μειωθεί η ανεργεία, να πάμε οι ελληνάρες να δουλέψουμε και σε χειρονακτικές εργασίες, στην οικοδομή, στο χωράφι, στην φάμπρικα, και να σταματήσουμε να λέμε "αυτές είναι δουλειές για αλβανούς".....


nefalim, είσαι τρανή απόδειξη ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην παιδεία  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

το ξερω οτι ειμαι λαθος και γι αυτο παλευω να το αλλαξω γιατι κατι λακαμαδες που κανανε λαμακιες ψηφιζοντας και τρωγοντας οτι τους ειπανε στο παρελθον. εσυ καλα βολευτηκες φιλε μου να δω τα παιδια σου τωρα αλλα κατσε λιγο ξεχασα θα πανε στο deere

----------


## argi

Eγώ ξέρω ότι πολύ φτηνά την γλυτώσαν με την διπλή εξεταστική... (που παρεπιπτόντως την βρίσκω απίστευτη επινόηση και τεράστια μπούρδα...)

Οι κινητοποιησεις όμως απο τώρα μάλλον θα οδηγήσουν σε απώλεια του εξαμήνου... εκτός αν μετά απο τις καταλήψεις, κάνουμε διαμαρτυρίες για να μας επιτρέψουν να δόσουμε μαθήματα που δεν διδάχθηκαν... ή ακόμα καλύτερα... αφού δεν έγινε μάθημα να περάσουμε το μάθημα χωρίς εξετάσεις...

Έτσι θα είμαστε ακόμα πιο έτοιμοι για την αγορά εργασίας...

@rg!

----------


## pkent79

argi,

και εγώ που τους έχω σπουδαστές μου αυτά τους λέω, αλλά σημασία καμιά.

----------


## papashark

> Eγώ ξέρω ότι πολύ φτηνά την γλυτώσαν με την διπλή εξεταστική... (που παρεπιπτόντως την βρίσκω απίστευτη επινόηση και τεράστια μπούρδα...)
> 
> Οι κινητοποιησεις όμως απο τώρα μάλλον θα οδηγήσουν σε απώλεια του εξαμήνου... εκτός αν μετά απο τις καταλήψεις, κάνουμε διαμαρτυρίες για να μας επιτρέψουν να δόσουμε μαθήματα που δεν διδάχθηκαν... ή ακόμα καλύτερα... αφού δεν έγινε μάθημα να περάσουμε το μάθημα χωρίς εξετάσεις...
> 
> Έτσι θα είμαστε ακόμα πιο έτοιμοι για την αγορά εργασίας...
> 
> @rg!


Ξέχασες βέβαια τα αιτήματα για άμεση σύνδεση με την αγορά εργασίας.

Μόλις τελειώνεις την σχολή θα προσλαμβάνεσαι αμέσως, ανεξαρτήτως βαθμού και εφοδίων (δεν θα ξεχάσω τις καταγγελίες "φοιτητών" για τα βιογραφικά)....

Και φυσικά κανένας δεν τους έχει πεί, ότι αυτά ούτε στις κυβερνήσεις Ζίβκοφ δεν γινόντουσαν...  ::

----------


## python

Παιδιά , οι δάσκαλοι έχουν τελικά τα @ρχιδι@, γιατί είναι οι μοναδικοί που βγήκανε μετα την είσοδο του € και την απότομη άυξηση ΄στις αγορές.

530€ φτάνουν???

ΟΧΙ

μπράβο στους δάσκαλους που ζητάνε μισθό που να μπορούν να ζήσουν.

Αίσχος που οι σπουδαστές τα κλείνουν , γιατί υποκινούνται απο τα κόμματα, και αυτά απο τους ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥΣ  ::   ::  καθηγητές, που μόνο γνώσεις δεν δίνουν, αλλα νταϊλίκι όμως πολύ. (Καραϊσκος, Καλοκάσης, Κικίλιας, Μόσχος, Πολίτης κ.α.) κατάρα στα πλούτη που κάνανε. (αυτοδιοικούμενα ιδρύματα=οικονομικά ανεξάρτητοι  ::  )

Μπράβο στους μαθητές που κάνουν απεργίες, γιατί δεν έχουν κτηρια, και βιβλία και έκοψαν τώρα στις πανελλήνιες με το έτσι θέλω κόσμο, με ψεύτικα θέματα, για τον λόγο το ότι θέλουν να δώσουν παιδιά στα ιδιωτικά ιδρύματα!!!! (συμφωνό με τον νόμο που θέλουν να περάσουν αλλα όχο με τον τρόπο και τον χρόνο) .
Γυμνάσιο πείγα σε παλιό στάυλο, και Λύκειο σε παλιό τρελλάδικο.

_Βία στην Βία και συζήτηση στη συζήτηση_


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petrosb

εμενα παντως με ενοχλει απιστευτα το γεγονος οτι πολυ μιλουν για ερημωση των επαρχιακων πολεων λογω βασεως (10). Κανεις ομως δεν μιλησε οταν μειωνοταν η στρατιωτικη θητεια που επισης και αυτο ηταν λογος ερημωσης των ιδιων πολεων (μαλακες ηταν;;;;;;; ::

----------


## argi

Μια επαρχιακή κοινωνία που περιμένει τις επιδοτήσεις, τους φαντάρους και τους φοιτητες για να ζήσει έχει ήδη απονευρωθεί...για να μην πω νεκρωθεί... Αλλά βεβαια είναι πιο ευκολο να δημιουργείς εσωτερικούς μετανάστες παρά να κάνεις περιφερειακή ανάπτυξη...

Προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα να διδάσκω σε τμήμα που κανένας φοιτητής δεν είχε πιάσει την βάση... (υπήρχε και τέτοιο...) 

@rg!

----------


## Dare Devil

Σημασία δεν έχει που *πείγες* (χωρίς παρεξήγηση και εγώ ανορθόγραφος είμαι) σχολείο αλλά τι σου μαθαίνουν. Τα παλιά τα χρόνια κάνανε μάθημα σε πολύ χειρότερες συνθήκες αλλά υπήρχε ποιοτικός έλεγχος της δουλειάς τους (σχολικός επιθεωρητής) και ο δάσκαλος οχι μισθό δεν έπαιρνε αλλα αν δεν τον τάϊζαν οι χωριάτες θα πέθαινε της πείνας. Εγώ είμαι της άποψης να πάρουν 3000€ αύξηση αλλά να αρθεί η μονιμότητα και να επιστρέψει ο θεσμός της αξιολόγησης.

----------


## papashark

Εμένα με ενοχλεί που κανένας δεν έχει τα κότσια να πει ότι δεν μπορούμε να πηγαίνουμε όλοι στην τριτοβάθμεια εκπαίδευση, δεν μπορούμε όλοι να τελειώνουμε ένα ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ.

Κάποιοι πρέπει να πάμε στα χωράφια, να πάμε να γίνουμε εργάτες, να μάθουμε μια τέχνη, να πάμε στην οικοδομή....

Εδώ είδα κόσμο να τελειώνει ΤΕΙ και να καταλήγει στην υπηρεσία καθαριότητας (σκουπιδιάρης/σκουπιδιάρα) του εκάστοτε δήμου, και να είναι ευχαριστημένος....

Τι καταλάβαμε με το όλοι στο ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ ? Καταφέραμε να έχουμε γιατρούς και δικηγόρους άνεργους. Γιατροί που τελείωσαν τώρα την σχολή, έχουν πάρει σειρά για να πάνε για ειδικότητα σε νοσοκομείο το 2011, του χρόνου υπολογίζεται ότι θα φτάσουν μέχρι το 2020 ενώ όσοι μπαίνουν σήμερα σε σχολή Ιατρικής, απλά θα πάρουν σύνταξη πριν από την ειδικότητα.

Βάλαμε μέσα τους "κακούς" μαθητές που δεν τα κατάφερναν στο λύκειο, πήγαν σε ΤΕΙ για να γκρινιάζουν ότι είναι δύσκολα τα μαθήματα. Το ίδιο και στα ΑΕΙ όπου και εκεί ο πήχυς πάτησε στο έδαφος. Και μετά δεν φτάνουν τα λεφτά για την παιδεία, και τα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ αντιμετωπίζουν οικονομικά προβλήματα, όταν έχουν τους διπλάσιους και τριπλάσιους φοιτητές από ότι θα έπρεπε.

Για το απίστευτο που έγινε να ιδρυθεί και μία σχολή ΤΕΙ του κώλου σε κάθε επαρχιακή πόλη και τώρα να γκρινιάζουν οι δήμαρχοι, δεν το συζητώ. Ας φτιάξει ο Δήμος, Δημοτικό ΤΕΙ, να πληρώνει τα έξοδα, και ας πάρει μαθητές με απολυτήριο με 5 και 6......

Αφήστε την πλήρη απουσία σεβασμού... Να βγαίνουν οι μαθητές στην τηλεόραση και να λένε τον λυκειάρχη ψεύτη. Να τους βρίζουν, να μιλούν χωρίς κανέναν σεβασμό. Αυτά στην εποχή την δική μου (πριν από 20 χρόνια) δεν υπήρχαν. Γι' αυτό μεγαλώνουν λίγο τα παιδιά και μετά βάζουν κουκούλες και σπάνε κεραίες, ενώ πολύς κόσμος τους υποστηρίζει σε κάτι που εμάς τους μεγαλύτερους μας φαίνεται αδιανόητο. Το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα παράγει "αγωνιστές" τον τελευταίο καιρό, αγωνιστές που δεν υπολογίζουν καν το κόστος και την ορθολογικότητα του αγώνα τους...

Τι να πω, καταλήψεις με επιχειρήματα που δεν στέκουν, πορείες για την υποβάθμιση της παιδείας, βανδαλισμοί, ασέβεια, ταξικό μίσος...... πού θα πάτε αύριο ?

----------


## petrosb

papashark συμφωνω απολυτως. Το θεμα ειναι πως ολοι τα ξερουν (και οι φοιτητες...) αλλα κανουν την παπια.(λογικο). Επισης κανεις δε θελει να ειναι αυτος ο μλακας της υποθεσης. Φαυλος κυκλος..........Ειμαστε για το ΠΕΟΣ ολοι ανεξαιρετως...

----------


## Nefalim

papashark προερχομαι απο επαρχιακη πολη γεματη χωραφια και ο πατερας μου ειναι οικοδομος. εχεις δουλεψει ποτε σην οικοδομη χειμωνα να σκανε τα χερια σου απο το τσιμεντο. να καθηλωνεσαι στο κωλοκρεββατο απο την μεση σου, να τριζουν οι κλειδωσεις σου απο το κρυο, να παγωνει το μπετο απο το κρυο? απ οτι φαινεται δεν εχεις παθει τπτ απ ολα αυτα φιλε μου και γι αυτο μιλας τοσο ανετα. και ολα αυτα για ενα κομματι ψωμι να μπορεσεις να περασεις με δανεικα τον χειμωνα και να παρεις κι ενα δανειο 600 ευρω για να βαλεις πετρελαιο. οπως ειπε καποιος πρεπει να μαθεις τι σημαινει απωλεια για να εκτιμησεις καποια πραγματα.

----------


## papashark

Οικοδομή όχι, αλλά έχω δουλέψει σε φαστ φουντ τα καλοκαίρια μου, και μάλιστα μετά από τις πρώτες 10 μέρες κατέληξα ψήστης, με 40 βαθμούς πάνω από την σχάρα, 8ωρο όταν οι άλλοι πήγαιναν για καφέ. Αυτά στα 16 και 17 μου. Στα 14 και 15 έκανα κάθε πρωί τσάπα στο χωράφι τα καλοκαίρια, για να μάθω να εκτιμώ ορισμένα πράγματα όπως μου έλεγε ο πατέρας μου.

Δουλεύω από πριν τελειώσω το λύκειο, και έχω κάνει και χειρονακτική εργασία. Εχω γυρίσει σπίτι μου να με πονάνε τα κόκαλα μου, δεν έχω γυρίσει σπίτι μου για 4-5 μέρες λόγο δουλειάς (έφευγα το πρωί για το γραφείο και βρισκόμουν το βράδυ στην ιταλία), έχω περάσει δύσκολα, έχω κληρονομήση ευθύνες και οικογενιακά βάρη που δεν επέλεξα. Ξέρω τι σημαίνει σκληρή ζωή. Ο συγχωρεμένος ο πατέρας μου, δεν θεωρούσε τις σπουδές ως δικαιολογία για να μην εργάζομαι, "δεν ταϊζω τεμπέληδες μου έλεγε"...

Εχω ιδρώση για κάθε δραχμή που έχω βγάλει στην ζωή μου, σε αντίθεση με πολλούς που ξέρουν μόνο από "αγώνα".....

----------


## freenet

Πάνο δεν είσαι ο μόνος που έχεις δουλέψει,αν θέλεις αυτό το ..."προνόμιο" το έχουμε όλοι μας και πολλοί περάσαμε δύσκολα για να μάθουμε να εκτιμούμε ή να μην εκτιιμούμε κάποια πράγματα.
Μην μας παρουσιάζεις σε παρακαλώ την κατάσταση σου που είναι κοινή σε πάρα πολύ κόσμο ως κάτι το ιδιαίτερο για να αποκτήσει αξία το επιχείρημα σου.Τα αυταπόδεικτα είναι για όσους θεωρούν οτι η ιστορία και τα πράγματα στην κοινωνία κινούνται μόνο όπως τα εχουν αυτοί στο κεφάλι τους.
Πολύ κόσμος έχει περάσει και περνάει δύσκολα και δεν είναι επιλογή του αυτό,είναι αναγκασμένος να δουλεύει κάτω απο δύσκολες συνθήκες για ψίχουλα και να κυνηγάει την κατανάλωση και την καλοπέραση ως ένα άλλοθι για τον καθημερινό βιασμό του.
Μέσα απο αυτές τις δυσκολίες πολλοί προβληματίζονται και εξάγουν συμπεράσματα γιατί είναι έτσι τα πράγματα.Βέβαια υπάρχει και ο δρόμος του μεσημεριανού κατινάδικου...
Επομένως οι αγώνες και οι εξεγέρσεις είτε σε χώρους εργασίας (πχ δάσκαλοι κτλ) είτε σε χώρους εκπαίδευσης (φοιτητές,μαθητες) δεν είναι απλά καπρίτσια της στιγμής αλλά υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να έχει ζημωθεί μια κατάσταση που να οδηγεί σε συνειδητό αγώνα.
Ο δάσκαλος που αγωνίζεται δεν είναι κορόιδο να δωρίζει στο κράτος το μισθό του που κοβεται μέσα απο την απεργία, ο φοιτητής που τρώει τα καρκινογόνα χημικά του κράτους δεν είναι ηλίθιος να κινδυνεύει τη σωματική του ακεραιότητα όταν πολλοί συμφοιτητές του μάλιστα την ίδια ώρα είναι στο κολωνάκι για φραπεδιά.
Μην σε τυφλώνει το ταξικό μίσος σου για τους αποκληρους και αυτούς που είναι στην απεξω και προσπαθούν να βελτιώσουν τους όρους επιβίωσης τους. Δεν σου ζήτησε κανεις να συμπαρασταθείς ούτε να επιδείξεις αλληλεγγύη, αλλά μην μας βγαίνεις απο πάνω και μας δείχνεις με το δάκτυλο τους "γιαλαντζί επαναστάτες" γιατί ο αγώνας για την επιβίωση και ο αγώνας για τη βελτίωση που γίνεται μέσα απο κινητοποιήσεις έχει προσωπικό κόστος που δεν μπορείς να εκτιμήσεις,έχει αξιοπρέπεια που είναι υπεράνω του βολεψάκια που αναπαυτικά κριτικάρει τον αγώνα που δεν συμμετέχει, εχει θυσιες που δεν τις αντιλαμβάνεται ο εξωτερικός παρατηρητής και τέλος έχει δυνατότητες για μια κίνηση προς τα εμπρός που σίγουρα δεν θα επέλθει αν απλά αράξουμε όλοι μας...
Αν το επίχειρημα για τις απαιτήσεις των τάξεων για καλυτερη ζωή και πιο αξιοπρεπείς μισθούς είναι οτι κανείς δεν παίρνει τόσα όσα ζητάνε, η απάντηση είναι οτι θελουμε περισσότερα για όλους.
Γιατί λεφτά από την υπερκερδοφορία των τραπεζών υπαρχουν,λεφτά από την αυξηση των κερδων των βιομηχανων υπαρχουν (με επισημα στοιχεια που σου ειχα παραθεσει πριν καιρο και τα αγνοησες), λεφτα για αγορα οπλων και πυραυλων υπαρχουν, λεφτα για κουμπαριές υπαρχουν αλλά λεφτα για υγεια,παιδεία και συντάξεις και μισθούς δεν υπάρχουν...

----------


## Nefalim

ουτε ειπα οτι ειμαι ο μονος ουτε ειπα οτι το προβαλλω για δικαιολογια η οτιδηποτε αλλο. αναφεροτανε στον παπασαρκ γιατι ειπε να παμε στα χωραφια οικοδομες τεχνιτες κλπ κλπ. συμφωνω μαζι σου και το μισος μου δεν ειναι ταξικο καθολου μα καθολου σε διαβεβαιαω. μισος εχω γιατι πανε να κανουνε μια μεταρυθμιση ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ απο την μια μερα στην αλλη χωρις να τους ενδιαφερει τι θα συμβει και γι αυτο φωναζω. μη λες πραγματα τα οποια δεν ειπα και υπονοησα σε καμια περιπτωση.

----------


## papashark

Και βέβαια δεν είμαι ο μόνος.

Ομως τις δικές μου απόψεις αμφισβητείτε με το πρόσχημα αυτό, όταν οι περισσότεροι από εσάς (και όχι όλοι), είσαστε φοιτητές που σας ζουν οι δικοί σας, χωρίς να έχετε λερώσει τα χεράκια σας.

Freenet, γιαλαντζί επαναστάτες είναι οι περισσότεροι και δεν ντρέπομαι να το πω. Φοιτητικές και Μαθητικές καταλήψεις που υποκινούνται από αριστεριστές, κάθε χρόνο τα ίδια και τα ίδια... Ο αγώνας για την επιβίωση γίνεται στην αγορά εργασίας, και όχι στο πεζοδρόμιο. Αμα ο άλλος δεν έχει το μυαλό, ή δεν παίρνει το ρίσκο, ή δεν γουστάρει να κουραστεί, και πάει και γίνεται δάσκαλος που ξέρει ότι θα παίρνει για όλη του την ζωή τρεις και εξήντα, δεν μπορεί να βγαίνει τώρα και να ζητάει 1400 ευρώ που δεν παίρνει το 80% του ιδιωτικού τομέα, με αβέβαιο μέλλον.

Αυτές τις θεωρίες για μοιρασμό των κερδών των βιομηχάνων και των τραπεζών, είναι παντελώς ανεδαφικές, χωρίς ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ανάπτυξη, χωρίς ανάπτυξη δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει βελτίωση της ποιότητας ζωής, χωρίς ατομικό κέρδος δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει ιδιωτικός τομέας.

Απόδειξη ? Οι πεινασμένες ορδές των ανατολικών χωρών, το χαμηλότατο βιοτικό επίπεδο που απολάμβαναν οι πολίτες τους τόσα χρόνια (πλην αυτών που ήταν υψηλά ιστάμενοι στο κόμμα, όπως πολύ παλαιότερα όπου στην θέση του κόμματος έβαζες την εκκλησία). Τι άλλαξε γι' αυτούς από τότε ? Για κάποιους άλλαξε, για κάποιους άλλους τίποτα.


Εσύ θες αλλαγή του μοντέλου του κράτους μας, θες να γυρίσουμε πίσω σε παλαιοκουμουνιστικές αντιλήψεις. Λυπάμαι αλλά ούτε εκείνοι δεν τις θέλουν πια, και στην ελλάδα μόνο ένα 10-15% τις στηρίζει.


Κοιτάχτε πως θα βελτιώσετε το σύστημα που ζείτε, και όχι πως θα αλλάξετε το σύστημα για να εφαρμόσετε ένα αποδεδειγμένα αποτυχημένο.

----------


## freenet

καταρχιν ειναι δικη σου υποθεση και παντελως αβασιμη οτι θελω την εφαρμογή καθεστώτος των ανατολικών χωρών.
Η πρόταση σου δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπάνω παρά η συνέχιση του ίδιου καθεστώτος που βιώνουμε σήμερα....

----------


## papashark

> μισος εχω γιατι πανε να κανουνε μια μεταρυθμιση ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ απο την μια μερα στην αλλη χωρις να τους ενδιαφερει τι θα συμβει και γι αυτο φωναζω. μη λες πραγματα τα οποια δεν ειπα και υπονοησα σε καμια περιπτωση.


Η ύπαρξη του μίσους και μόνο θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίσει. Μισείς αυτούς που πιστεύουν και θέλουν το αντίθετο από εσένα ?

Δεν το βρίσκω καθόλου δημοκρατικό, αντίθετα το βρίσκω άκρως φασιστικό.



Επί του θέματος, λυπάμαι που οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις για ψηφοθυρικούς λόγους καταστρέψανε την παιδεία και την ιδεολογία μας. Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά,

Ποσοστό πρωτοβάθμιας οικονομίας (παραγωγή) : Α% 
Ποσοστό εργατικού δυναμικού που απαιτείτε : α%

Ποσοστό δευτεροβάθμιας οικονομίας (μεταποίηση) : Β%
Ποσοστό εργατικού δυναμικού που απαιτείτε : β%

Ποσοστό τριτοβάθμιας οικονομίας (υπηρεσίες) : Γ%
Ποσοστό εργατικού δυναμικού που απαιτείτε : γ%

α & β = αγρότες, εργάτες, οικοδόμοι, κλπ
γ = επιστήμονες, εξιδικευμένο προσωπικό
(οκ παραείναι εκλαϊκευμένο το παράδειγμα, αλλά θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ πιστεύω).

Εδώ ξεχάσαμε τα α & β, και πήγαμε να γίνουμε όλοι υποψήφιοι στο γ.

Τι θα συμβεί στην οικονομία ?

Οι του γ θα είναι άνεργοι, και δεν βρουν ποτέ δουλειά στο Γ, θα μεταπηδήσουν στο Α & Β, θα είναι κακοπληρωμένοι για τις γνώσεις τους, θα είναι δυστυχής, θα έχουν χάσει χρόνια εκπαίδευσης χωρίς λόγο.

Οι μισθοί των γ θα πέσουν πολύ, λόγο της υπερπροσφοράς και της χαμηλής ζήτησης, πόσοι επιστήμονες χρειάζονται σε μία χώρα 10Μ κατοίκων ? Η απάντηση στα ποσοστά ανεργείας γιατρών και δικηγόρων, και σε αυτό που έιπα ότι όσοι μπουν στην ιατρική σήμερα θα πάρουν πρώτα σύνταξη και μετά ειδικότητα.

Τι άλλο θα συμβεί ? Οτι και τώρα, ορδές αλλοδαπών που δεν ντρέπονται/σιχαίνονται να ανοίκουν στο α & β, πέρνουν τις θέσεις των ελλήνων, αφείνοντας τους άνεργους.

Και το φοβερό ? Αυτό που συμβαίνει και τώρα, οι εργαζόμενοι στο β λόγο της χαμηλής προσφοράς και της υψηλής ζήτησης, θα ανεβάσουν πολύ τις αποδοχές τους. Ξέρετε ποσο πέρνει σήμερα ένας ηλεκτρολόγος, ένας υδραυλικός, ένας πατωματζής ? 

Σε κάποια στιγμή δε, θα έρθει και η φοβερή μηχανολογική εξέλιξη και στον τομέα Α, γιατί οι εργάτες του α θα είναι πολύ ακριβοί και λίγοι για να τους πληρώνεις, ή απλά θα πέρνεις κινέζους.


Ξέρετε ποιοι πολιτικοί τα έλεγαν αυτά φόρα παρτίδα ?
Ο Μητσοτάκης, και γι' αυτό δεν είναι αρεστός σε κανέναν, έχει όμως το θάρρος να τα λέει ξεκάθαρα.

Και ποιός άλλος ? Ο συγχωρεμένος Αντώνης Τρίτσης, υπουργός παιδείας στην δεκαετία του '80. Τότε είχε προτρέψει τους γονείς να κάνουν τα παιδειά τους τεχνίτες και όχι επιστήμονες, γιατί οι υδραυλικοί σε 20 χρόνια θα είναι πλούσιοι....

----------


## papashark

> καταρχιν ειναι δικη σου υποθεση και παντελως αβασιμη οτι θελω την εφαρμογή καθεστώτος των ανατολικών χωρών.
> Η πρόταση σου δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπάνω παρά η συνέχιση του ίδιου καθεστώτος που βιώνουμε σήμερα....


Το καθεστώς που βιώνουμε σήμερα, δεν έχει αναδιαμερισμό πλούτου τραπεζών και βιομηχάνων.

Αυτά τα ακούω εδώ και 25 χρόνια από το ΚΚΕ, και μάλλον ούτε αυτό δεν τα πιστεύει  ::

----------


## papashark

Nefalim, αφιερωμένο σε σένα και στις μολότοφ σου :

Τραγουδάκι που μάθαινε ο Τρίτσης στους μαθητές του :
«Οταν πίνεις κόκα-κόλα
μην πετάξεις το μπουκάλι
γιατί όπως δείχνουν όλα
θα σου χρειαστεί και πάλι.
Να βάζεις μέσα στα μπουκάλια
βενζίνη, φώσφορο, στουπί.
Να δουν αυτοί με τα μυδράλια
Αντίσταση τι πάει να πει».


Σχόλια για την βιογραφία του :

ο Αντώνης Τρίτσης αναλαμβάνει καθήκοντα στην κυβέρνηση του ΠαΣοΚ. «Ο οδηγός ανοίγει την πόρτα της υπουργικής Μερσεντές και η ιστορία γυρίζει σελίδα. Παράξενη εικόνα με βαθύτατο συμβολισμό. Αυτός που έχει αφιερώσει τη ζωή του στο να συγκρούεται με τις δυνάμεις που επικυριαρχούν μιας κοινωνίας είναι υπουργός!». Παρατίθενται αποσπάσματα από ομιλίες και δημοσιεύματα στον Τύπο που εναλλάσσονται με τις προσωπικές αναμνήσεις και εκτιμήσεις του συγγραφέα. Γράφει για την περίοδο έντασης στο υπουργείο της οδού Μητροπόλεως όταν συζητήθηκε η επαναφορά των αρχαίων στο γυμνάσιο: *«Ξεκινά ένας αληθινός Γολγοθάς που θα οδηγήσει στη σταύρωση του Αντώνη Τρίτση κι όλα θα ηρεμήσουν με την αποκαθήλωσή του... Προφανώς αυτό δε θα σημάνει την... ανάσταση της Παιδείας!».*


Διαβάστε εδώ, αν δεν δείτε ποιός τα είπε, μπορεί να νομίζουν κάποιοι από εσάς ότι διαβάζουν τον "Δαυλό" και να κατηγορίσουν τον ομιλητή για υπερεθνικισμό. Εκεί προσπαθούσε να εδραιώση τα αρχαία ελληνικά σε μικρότερες τάξεις (γυμνάσιο)...

Ο Τρίτσης έπεσε. Τα αρχαία δεν πέρασαν. Εγώ ως αγωνιστής και καταληψίας πανηγύρισα την νίκη μας.

Σήμερα 20 χρόνια μετά, είμαι έτοιμος να ξαναγωνιστώ ακριβώς για το αντίθετο από ότι ζητούσα τότε, καθότι με την πείρα και την σοφία των εμπειρειών των 20 τελευταίων χρόνων, μουτζώνω τον ευατό μου και με τα 2 χέρια για τις πανηλίθιες απόψεις που είχα τότε...



Μάθετε να σκέφτεστε ποιο σφαιρικά, αυτό έκανε και ο αήμνηστος Τρίτσης και ξέφυγε από τις Μολότοφ.

Μπορεί το ατόμικο σας συμφέρον να λέει κατάργηση του 10 για να μπουμε και εμείς τα στουρνάρια και να σπουδάσουμε, αλλά το κοινωνικό συμφέρον υπαγορεύει τον διαχωρισμό σύμφωνα με τις κοιωνικές ανάγκες. Μπορεί να θέλετε απευθείας σύνδεση των πανεπιστημείων με την αγορά εργασίας για να πιάσετε δουλειά πέρνοντας το πτυχίο σας γιατί αυτό σας συμφέρει, αλλά την κοινωνία την συμφέρει να προοδεύουν οι καλύτεροι για να αποδίδουν καλύτερα, και όχι παλαιοσοσιαλιστικές πρακτικές όπου αμόμιοι άνθρωποι εξισωνόντουσαν προς τα κάτω.


@nefalim (σε έχει πάρει η μπάλα  ::  )

Διάβασε εδώ για να καταλάβεις πως αύριο από την μολότοφ θα γίνεις κυράτσα, και εκείνοι άλλα έλεγαν, άλλα έκαναν....

----------


## nuke

Εγώ δηλαδή που γύρισα και τα χέρια μου είναι λερωμένα κ πονάνε από το πρωί έχω δικαίωμα να φωνάζω και να απαιτώ κάποια πράγματα?

οκ ξύπνησα στις 6.30 γύρισα στις 3 και 4 έχω μάθημα.θα πάω και θα ψιλοχασμουριέμαι αλλά θα κάτσω.

πρέπει να πάρω το πτυχίο γιατί χωρίς αυτό θα με πονάνε τα χέρια μου μια ζωή.

πρέπει να παρακολουθήσω για να μάθω και 5 πράγματα παραπάνω..

ξέρεις τι σκέφτομαι κάθε φορά που πάω στη σχολή? ρε δε πάτε να γ@#%^#$ε να ησυχάσουμε.. και οι μεν κ οι δε..

ποιος φταίει για αυτό ? οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις μπλα μπλα μπλα..

ποιος τις ψήφισε?ποιος θα τις ξαναψηφίσει?


Ο nefalim όταν μιλάει για μολότοφ κλπ, δείχνει την αγανάκτηση του σε όλα αυτά.Δε νομίζω και θέλω να ελπίζω, ότι κανένας από όσους γράφουν σε αυτό το topic δεν υπόστηρίζει την "εκδίκηση της γυφτιας".

Όσο για τις επιπτώσεις της "γιαλαντζί" επανάστασης αφήστε να ξέρουν καλλίτερα όσοι έδωσαν εξεταστική το σεπτέμβρη.Θέλατε να μη δώσουμε καθόλου.Σας διαβαιβεώ ότι ήταν το ίδιο.

Και για μένα κακώς επανέφερε το topic μιας και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι παραπάνω να συζητήσουμε από όσα υπόθηκαν 40 σελίδες πριν.

----------


## Nefalim

ρε παιδια μολοτοφ λεμε χαριν λογου δεν ειμαι κανας χουλιγκαν χαλαρωστε. τεσπα σκατα να φαμε και θα τα φαμε

----------


## python

παιδιά, οι περισσότεροι θέλουμε να πάμε να σπουδάσουμε, λόγο του μισθού.
Έχουμε δουλέψει και ξέρουμε!!!!

Απλά το όλλο θέμα είναι ο βασικός μισθός, εκεί ειναι η απόλυτη γυφτιά και η απόλυτη κλεψιά.

Να ανεβάσουν τον μισθό, σε εππίπεδο ώστε να μπορείς να ζήσεις κανονικά.



Μολότοφ στα Δόγματα!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## papashark

> παιδιά, οι περισσότεροι θέλουμε να πάμε να σπουδάσουμε, λόγο του μισθού.
> Έχουμε δουλέψει και ξέρουμε!!!!
> 
> Απλά το όλλο θέμα είναι ο βασικός μισθός, εκεί ειναι η απόλυτη γυφτιά και η απόλυτη κλεψιά.
> 
> Να ανεβάσουν τον μισθό, σε εππίπεδο ώστε να μπορείς να ζήσεις κανονικά.
> 
> 
> 
> Μολότοφ στα Δόγματα!!!!!!!!!


Oσο πιο πολλοί σπουδάζουν, τόσο λιγότερη αξία έχει το πτυχίο.

Ετσι ενώ κάποτε το μεταπτυχιακό ήταν τις περισσότερες φορές μια περιττή πολυτέλεια, τώρα είναι μια αναγκαιότητα.

Εδώ έχουμε γεμίσει Δοκτορά, ενώ κάποτε λέγαμε "ο τάδε έχει δοκτορά", και γέμιζε το στόμα μας...

Python ? Tι σπουδάζεις ?

Ξέρεις τι μεροκάματο παίρνουν στην Αθήνα οι καλοί υδραυλικοί ?  ::

----------


## python

Bιομηχανική Πληροφορική.

Ενδέχεται να έχω πάρει το πτυχίο, αλλα δεν το ξέρω, αφου η σχολή ειναι κλειστή και δεν έχουν βγάλει τα αποτελέσματα.

 ::   ::   ::  

Η αξία χάθηκε απο τότε που και πτυχίο να πάρεις, και πάλι δεν θα μπορέσεις να ανταπεξέλθεις στα οικονομικά, απλα για εμάς ειναι κάτι που μπορούμε να πιαστούμε στην κοινωνία και στην αγορά εργασίας.

Ναι παίρνουν φοβερό μεροκάματο, αλλα να έχουν και κεφάλαιο, και γνωριμίες.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> Παιδιά , οι δάσκαλοι έχουν τελικά τα @ρχιδι@, γιατί είναι οι μοναδικοί που βγήκανε μετα την είσοδο του € και την απότομη άυξηση ΄στις αγορές.
> 
> 530€ φτάνουν???
> 
> ΟΧΙ
> 
> μπράβο στους δάσκαλους που ζητάνε μισθό που να μπορούν να ζήσουν.
> .............


Δηλαδη καλα κανουν που ζητανε 1300-1500 Ε πρωτο μισθο? 
Μην τρελαθουμε τελειως! Για 4-5 ωρες δουλεια τη ημερα (που μειωνετε με τα χρονια) τετοιος πρωτος μισθος????

Ελεος....

----------


## jungle traveller

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> Παιδιά , οι δάσκαλοι έχουν τελικά τα @ρχιδι@, γιατί είναι οι μοναδικοί που βγήκανε μετα την είσοδο του € και την απότομη άυξηση ΄στις αγορές.
> 
> 530€ φτάνουν???
> 
> ΟΧΙ
> 
> μπράβο στους δάσκαλους που ζητάνε μισθό που να μπορούν να ζήσουν.
> ...


Να αλλαξουν δουλεια!!!

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> ...


Ή να συμβιβαστούν με ένα σχήμα εργασίας όπου θα κάνουν 8άωρο (παρέχοντας ας πούμε βοηθητικά μαθήματα σε όσους το χρειάζονται), θα ελέγχονται, θα απολύονται.

Εδώ η πλειονότητα του ιδιωτικού τομέα δεν παίρνει όχι 1300-1400 βασικό αλλά ούτε 1000 και οι δάσκαλοι *απαιτούνε* τόσα? Χωρίς άγχος? Με ελάχιστες ώρες εργασίας? Με 3+ μήνες διακοπές? Έλεος...

Και εδώ να πω ότι συμφωνώ πως ο ρόλος τους είναι πολύ σημαντικός ΑΛΛΑ όχι έτσι όπως είναι τώρα! 

Όμως και άλλων επαγγελμάτων ο ρόλος είναι πολύ σημαντικός και δεν παίρνουν παρά ελάχιστα...

---ΚΑΤΩ Η ΜΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥ--- ΖΗΤΩ Ο (ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ) ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ--- (λέμε τώρα  ::  )

----------


## papashark

> Ναι παίρνουν φοβερό μεροκάματο, αλλα να έχουν και κεφάλαιο, και γνωριμίες.


Τα χρόνια που θα "χάνανε" σε ένα πανεπιστήμειο, θα τα κερδίζανε σε εμπειρεία, γνωριμίες, αλλά και κεφάλαιο.....  ::

----------


## pkent79

Για ποιά παιδεία μου λέτε τώρα;
Για τα παιδιά που κάνω μάθημα (δεν αναφέρω που, όχι στο ΤΕΙ πάντως) και που μου ζητάνε να τους δώσω έτοιμες ερωτήσεις/απαντήσεις για να γράψουν; Που τους λέω εντάξει αλλά θα μου απαντήσουν στις ερωτήσεις με αυτά που έχουν καταλάβει και αντί να πουν "εντάξει", κάνουν και φασαρία και μου λένε χύμα και στην ψύχρα "εμείς έχουμε μάθει τόσα χρόνια να τα μαθαίνουμε απέξω και να γράφουμε δεν θα έρθεις εσύ με την νοοτροπία του πανεπιστημίου και του ΤΕΙ να μας τα αλλάξεις".

Δεν γίνεται όλοι να γίνουν επιστήμονες συμφωνώ με τον papashark. Δεν είναι όμως και δυνατό να πεθαίνεις από τη φτώχια. Ο κομμουνισμός και ότι πρεσβεύει είναι απλά μια ιδέα για να ζητάμε κάτι καλύτερο, όχι η λύση.

Η παιδεία θα δει καλύτερες μέρες μόνο με ΣΩΣΤΗ χρηματοδότηση με πρόγραμμα που να έχει διάρκεια 20ετίας και όχι κάθε χρόνο αλλαγές. Θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί η νοοτροπία που θέλει πασαλείμματα και κοροϊδία για να τσεπωθεί ο μισθός από την πλευρά των καθηγητών και η αδιαφορία των μαθητών/σπουδαστών για οτιδήποτε θέλει παραπάνω από 10 λεπτά χρόνου. 

Είμαι ενάντια στις απεργίες των δασκάλων/καθηγητών. Πέρα από το επαγγελματικό τους κομμάτι πιστεύω οτι έχουν και ηθικό καθήκον να διδάξουν τα παιδιά και να τους κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο. Το δίκιο διεκδικείται και με άλλους τρόπους.

----------


## papashark

νοοτροποία...

Μάλλον αυτό είναι το πρώτο που θα πρέπει να αλλάξει.


Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζουν οι εδώ φοιτητές, ότι στα αγγλοσαξωνικά πανεπιστήμεια, άμα μήνεις 2 φορές στο ίδιο μάθημα, μάλλον θα σε διώξουν.

Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζουν ότι σε γαλλικά πανεπιστήμεια άμα μήνεις σε ένα μάθημα, ξανακάνεις όλη την χρονιά.

Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζουν ότι σε όλες τις δυτικές χώρες, σε διώχνουν από το πανεπιστήμειο άμα δεν πηγαίνεις καλά, και δεν έχεις καλούς βαθμούς.


Μόνο εδώ έχουμε ανακαλύψει νέου είδους "παιδεία"....

----------


## argi

> . Θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί η νοοτροπία που θέλει πασαλείμματα και κοροϊδία για να τσεπωθεί ο μισθός από την πλευρά των καθηγητών και η *αδιαφορία των μαθητών/σπουδαστών για οτιδήποτε θέλει παραπάνω από 10 λεπτά χρόνου.* 
> 
> Είμαι ενάντια στις απεργίες των δασκάλων/καθηγητών. Πέρα από το επαγγελματικό τους κομμάτι πιστεύω οτι έχουν και ηθικό καθήκον να διδάξουν τα παιδιά και να τους κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο. *Το δίκιο διεκδικείται και με άλλους τρόπους*.


+++ 

Πόσο σε νοιώθω... κάθε φορά που πάιρνω εργασίες φοιτητών για διόρθωση με πιάνουν τα κλαματα... οι περισσότερες είναι ότι βγάλει το google στις πρώτες 5 σειρές... Λες και δεν έχουμε κι εμείς google... ή δεν μπορεί κανείς να βρει ευκολα απο που το πήρε κάποιος το copy paste...

Αρπα-κολα...

@rg!

----------


## argi

Τώρα που το λες... αν οπουδήποτε σε πιάσουν να αντιγράφεις σε στέλνουν σπίτι σου... Εδώ λένε "μη του χαλάσουμε την καριέρα του παιδιού" και έτσι πάιρνει ένα πτυχίο που δεν πιάει χαρτοσία... έτσι για να μην το καταστρεψουμε τον κακομοίρη που εκανε σκονάκι ή πήρε την κόλλα του διπλανού του... Κι αν δεν αντιγράψεις είσαι και ο ηλίθιος της παρέας...

@rg!

----------


## pkent79

Εγώ πάντως στα δικά μου μαθήματα (θεωρητικά και εργαστηριακά) αν την ώρα της εξέτασης αντιληφθώ αντιγραφή παίρνω κόλλες. Αν το διαπιστώσω αργότερα (δεν επιτηρώ πάντα και παντού) τότε κόβω μονάδες. Δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να βαθμολογώ τα δικά μου λόγια και κείμενα στα δικά τους γραπτά. Να αλλάξουν αυτοί αντιλήψεις και τρόπους, όχι εγώ.

----------


## python

Γκρινιάζετε, γιατι οι δάσκαλοι θέλουν μισθό, ανάλογο της ακρίβειας?????

Εσεις γιατι δεν βγαίνετε στους δρόμους????

Έχετε συμβιβαστεί με τα 530€????? Βασικό????

Να πάρουν αυτοί 1200€ , για τις ώρες που κάνουν, αφιυ είναι δουλειά, τωρα για τις ώρες??? (κολάτε?- εσείς τι κάνατε?? για τον μισθό σας?)

Μπράβο σας, ωραία κατανόηση έχουμε στους διπλανούς μας!!!! πώς να έχουμε , αφου δεν σεβόμαστε ούτε τους ίδιους μας τους εαυτούς μας!!!!

έχουμε συμβιβαστεί με την ιδέα των 530€

Αντί να κοιτάξει ο κάθε ένας την οικονομική του κατάσταση, και να δεί αν την παλεύει η όχι, φωνάζει για αρλούμπες, ψηφίζει κάθε 4 χρονάκια σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα, και ασχολείτε με τους αγώνες που κάνει ο άλλος και αρχίζει να κρητικάρει!!!!!!

Πολεμίστε και εσείς για τον μισθό σας, και για τα οικονομικά σας, και ύστερα πείτε για τους άλλους.

Στο εξωτερικό οι δάσκαλοι, παίρνουν πάνω απο 2500€ βρέξει χιονίσει, και ο βασικός κατα μέσω όρο, είναι πάνω απο 1500€

ενώ σε εμάς ειναι 530€ και αράζουμε σαν να μήν τρέχει τίποτα και δουλέυουμε περισσότερες ώρες κατα μέσω όρο και υπάρχει και ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ μεγαλήτερη ακρίβεια με σύγκρηση τον βασικό.  ::  


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Προσωπικά δουλεύω περισσότερο από 4 ώρες την εβδομάδα, παίρνω παραπάνω από τα 530 αλλά λιγότερα από αυτά που παίρνουν οι δάσκαλοι και σίγουρα δεν τα παίρνω βρέξει-χιονίσει. Και σε αντίθεση με τους περισσότερους εγώ έχω δύο μεταπτυχιακά και πάω και για διδακτορικό.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιό λόγο θα πρέπει ο καθηγητής/δάσκαλος για ελάχιστες ώρες δουλειάς να παίρνει πολύ περισσότερα από εμένα που και εγώ διδάσκω στο δημόσιο και μάλιστα σε ανώτερη βαθμίδα από αυτούς και έχω περισσότερα προσόντα;

Αν δεν πλήρωνα εγώ με τους φόρους μου τους μισθούς τους δεν θα με πείραζε καθόλου να παίρνουν και 2000 χιλιάρικα, αρκεί να έπαιρνα και εγώ ανάλογα. Αν πρόκειται το κράτος να τους βάλει να δουλέψουν αντίστοιχα για τα λεφτά που θέλουν κανένα πρόβλημα απολύτως, όχι όμως να ζούν εις βάρος μου.

Όμως από τη στιγμή που εγώ πληρώνω πραγματικά φόρους και δεν είμαι κάποιος φοιτητής που *λέει* οτι πληρώνει φόρους, ενώ αναφέρεται σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο στην οικογένεια του, τότε γιατί να επωμιστώ εγώ το βάρος του μισθού κάποιου που αποδεδειγμένα σε ένα μεγάλο σύνολο δεν κάνει αυτά που θα έπρεπε; Και λέω αποδεδειγμένα γιατί διδάσκω σε άτομα που έχουν φύγει από τα χέρια τους και βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα τους.

----------


## xaotikos

Μωρέ να πάρουν όλοι όχι 1200 αλλά 10000. Το θέμα είναι ποιος θα σου τα δώσει. Το να ζητάνε οι δάσκαλοι ή ο όποιος δημόσιος υπάλληλος ένα αρκετά υψηλό αρχικό μισθό για τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα είναι λίγο άκυρο. 
Δεν έχω τίποτα με το δημόσιο, όμως συνήθως, αν όχι πάνταμ, όσοι πάνε το επιλέγουν για την σιγουριά που τους εξασφαλίζει, την μονιμότητα και ότι θα παίρνουν το μισθό τους βρέξει χιονίσει. Όσοι θέλουν καριέρα και λεφτά πάνε στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Πάντα μιλάμε φυσικά για το ξεκίνημα μιας καριέρας και τα πρώτα στάδια...

Όχι τα 530 δεν είναι λεφτά. Αλλά και τα 1200 δεν αντιστοιχούν σε λογικό νούμερο σε σχέση με ότι συμβαίνει γύρω μας.

Όταν η οικονομία είναι ένα χάλι γενικότερα δεν μπορεί να σου ανεβάσει τον βασικό μισθό πολύ ψηλά. Να βγούμε όλοι στους δρόμους..να απαιτήσουμε. ΤΙ? Από ποιόν? Πως θα σου τα δώσει? Τα έχει? Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μας δυστυχώς.

----------


## python

Τώρα όσο αφορά τα μαθήματα σας??? 

Άσε φίλε, αν είσαι καθηγητής στα Τει, σίγουρα θα ξέρεις τι βύσματα παίζουν κάτι ξαδέρφια, ανηψιές και θείες, ειναι οι γνωστοί μονιμάδες, που έχουν τελειώσει ενα ιδιωτικό κολέγιο, με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά και της μαμάς, έχουν φτιάξει και κάτι πλαστά διπλωματάκια......... και μας κόβουν στο χαλαρό, λόγω πιστέυω πως έχουν κόμπλεξ.

Απο μαθήματα??? μπαααααααα δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίζουν τον σκληρό απο το cd player, και εκδίδουν βιβλια (μάλλον τα κλέβουν) , και το παίζουν ηγεμόνες!!!!!

Απο βαθμολογίες???? χαχαχαχα!!!!! η πρώτη σειρά κόβεται η δε'υτερη περνάει!!!! και πάει λέγοντας. με λίγα λόγια έχουμε εξέταση του κ@λου!!

Αλλα αυτή η εχεμήθια σας θα σας φάει, γιατι ποτέ δεν θα τα πείτε με το όνομα τους!!!!! (να είναι καλλά οι μίζες, και οι απειλές προς τους έτακτους καθηγητές, που τραβάνε όλλο το λούκι , κινδυνέυουν κάθε χρόνο να μείνουν άνεργοι, και πέρνουν εξευτελιστικό μισθό)/(ενώ οι μονιμάδες........
κάτι 3χίλιαρα φέβγουν κάθε μήνα + τις μίζες και τις κομπίνες.


Αυτά για τους καθηγητές, που βάζουν το κομματόσκυλο, να βγεί να φωνάξει ενάντια του συστήματος, με το κέρδος πως θα περάσει τα μαθήματα και θα πάρει νωρίτερα το πτυχίο του.

και ύστερα μετά απο όλλα αυτα μας λές για τα σκονάκια???

πές στους συναδέρφους σου , να είναι σωστοί, και να κόψουν τις λαλακίες και να σεβαστούν αυτο που κάνουν και να αφήσουν τις δικαιολογίες πως δεν παίρνουν όλοι πτυχίο, γιατι είναι τούβλα και κάνουν σκονάκια αφου τούβλα και λοποδήτες είναι οι ίδιοι εκπαιδευτικοί τους.




 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

Αγωνίσου να πάρεις παραπάνω. απλό ειναι το θέμα.

Αυτα που λέτε δηλώνουν μόνο ζήλεια.

προτημάς τα λεφτά να τα τρώνε στις μίζες?? αντι να τα δείνουν σε μισθούς?? (όχι μονο καθηγητές, αλλα σε όλλα τα σώματα_ιδιωτικό -δημόσιο)

μην ξεχνάμε πως η Ελλάδα είναι το κράτος της παρα-οικονομίας-για τους μεγάλους βέβαια όχι για μένα και για εσένα)  ::  


ανώ οι μεγάλοι να ΄ζητάνε να τα παίρνουν εε??? αυτοι έχουν δικαώματα να παίρνουν 5000€ ενω εσύ μόνο 530€ ε? μπράβο, αμα πέιγαινε τόσο χάλια η οικονομία μας, τότε γιατί τόση μίζα? τόσο λάδωμα? τόσο ψέμα?

γιατί εγώ να παίρνω 530€ με πτυχία (άντε 750€) ενώ ο μονιμάς στο δημόσιο που μπηκε με βύσμα , να πέρνει 5000€???
κάτι σύμβουλοι και σε κάτι υπουργία οικονομικών?? αφήστε τον ιδιωτικό, εκεί ειναι που πρέπει να κλάψεις.


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ποιος σου είπε python ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που γράψανε εδώ δεν παίρνουν παραπάνω? Αγωνίζονται όμως με τον δικό τους τρόπο..πχ αν είσαι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, you have to earn the money  :: 

Στο δημόσιο δυστυχώς είτε στόκος είσαι είται σαϊνι πάλι τα ίδια παίρνεις.

edit: Οπότε δεν μας φταίει ο βασικός μισθός, αλλά το σύστημα. άμα δεν δουλεύει αυτό όλα τα άλλα είναι πευκοβελόνες..

----------


## pkent79

Καταρχάς είμαι εργαστηριακός συνεργάτης με πλήρη προσόντα, αν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει αυτό.

Αφού εσύ ξέρεις ποιοί καθηγητές δικοί σου κάνουν τέτοια κύριε έξυπνε αγωνιστή, γιατί δεν τους καταγγέλεις; Γιατί δεν ζητάς να φύγουν; Γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι να αγωνιστείς ενάντια σε αυτούς; Μόνο εκεί που σε βολεύει το κάνεις;

Εγώ προσωπικά ξέρω καθηγητές που κάνουν πολύ περισσότερα από ότι πληρώνονται και αξίζουν πολύ περισσότερο και σαν άνθρωποι από άλλους που είναι στην ίδια βαθμίδα και έχουν μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή από τους σπουδαστές γιατί οι τελευταίοι τους περνάνε πιο εύκολα. Μήπως βολεύονται οι σπουδαστές σε αυτό και για αυτό δεν μιλάνε;

Τροφή για σκέψη, αν αντέχεις.
Φιλικά...

Πάνος

----------


## python

καλλά , εκει πρέπει να είσαι και λίγο τυχερός ομως έτσι?? (για ιδιοτικό λέω), πόσοι κομπιναδόροι εργοδότες υπάρχουν? που ξεπλένουν χρήματα απο το εισοδημά σου? δηλόνουν άλλα και δίνουν άλλα, και αμα πεις τίποτα τον ΄π@υλο!! υπάρχουν χιλιάδες επειχειρήσεις, δεν μπορούν όλοι να βρούν δουλειά στην πολυεθνική , η στην σοβαρή εταιρεία!!!!

αυτές να είναι ζήτημα το 15% το άλλο 85%??

ε εκεί γίνεται το μπάχαλο, και εκμεταλε'ύονται, δίνουν μισθό χαμηλό, δεν κάνουν αυξήσεις και σε απολύουν!!!!


Σίγουρα ο κάθε ένας απο εμάς τα έχει γνωρίσει και τα έχει ζήσει, η θα τα ζήσει.  ::   ::   ::  

Απλά η Ελλάδα δεν ήταν ποτέ του νόμου, του σωστού και του αντικειμενικού, αλλα της μίζας, του γνωστού, και της παρα_οικονομίας.

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

μάλιστα , να καταγγήλω τί???

μήπως γιαυτό έχουν βάλει τα κόμματα??
για έλεγχο???

εγώ αμα κάνω καταγγελεία πάει το πτυχίο μου, ενώ εσυ???? 

αλλα ξέχασα δεν έχεις δει τίποτα τέτοιο, αλλα κάτι μονιμάδες που αγωνίζονται για το σωστό.

Μας δουλεύεις??? τυφλοί είμαστε???

αλλα ξέχασα στην Παιδεία λειτουργούνε όοοοολα σωστά, για όλλα φταίμε εμείς, έχεις δίκιο, αλλα εσεις ποτέ δεν υπήρξατε μαθητές, σπουδαστες, φοιτητές.......... με το που γεννηθήκατε γήνατε καθηγητές. αλλα άλες εποχές τοτε ε?? εσεις είσασταν σωστοι και εμείς τώρα λαλάκες....




πάντα φιλικά, (η μάνα μου είναι έτακτη και βλέπω τι παίζει οπότε ξέρω  ::  )


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Εγώ πάλι βλέπω να φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι και ποτέ εμείς... 

Βγάζω περισσότερα απο 530 ευρώ, δουλευω 3 δουλειές ταυτόχρονα (ελ. επαγγελματίας όμως, κι όχι διπλοθεσίτης δάσκαλος...) και γουστάρω, επέλεξα να μην ασχοληθώ με το δημόσιο τομέα, και δεν μου φταίει κανένας όταν δεν έχω δουλειά... Και τώρα που είμαι και πατέρας έχω ένα παραπάνω λόγο για να δουλευω περισσότερο.*Και δεν μου φταίει κανένας άλλος παρά μόνο ο εαυτός μου...*

Ήμουν φοιτητης, πέρασα περίπου 14 χρόνια στο πανεπιστήμιο σε διάφορες θέσεις και δεν θα σταματήσω να επαναλαμβάνω ότι η ζωή κερδίζεται ιδρώνοντας τη φανέλα... Κανένας δεν μπορεί να σου την χαραμίσει αλλά και κανένας δεν μπορεί να σου την δώσει τσάμπα... Οπότε σταματα να την ζητάς από άλλους. Ο καθένας κερδίζει την ζωή που προσπαθεί... όχι την ζωή που γκρινιάζει...

Μάθαμε να κάνουμε πορείες και απεργίες αλλά ξεχασαμε να διαβάζουμε και να προσπαθούμε... Αλλά όσες πορείες και να κάνεις, η γνώση και η εμπειρεία της προσπάθειας δεν μπορούν να μπουν φυτευτα μεσα στο μυαλό του καθενός...

Αφήστε τους "γιαλαντζί αγώνες" και προσπαθήστε να εξερευνησετε την γνώση και τις ευκαιρίες που υπάρχουν για να μάθετε περισσότερα όσο υπάρχουν ευκαιρίες. Μόνο με γνώση και εμπειρία έρχεται η καλύτερη δουλεια... Μάθαμε στην κοινωνική ευθύνη και στους μαζικούς αγώνες (!????) και ξεχάσαμε την ατομική ευθύνη και πως εμείς σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από τους υπόλοιπους ορίζουμε τη ζωή μας...

@rg!

----------


## pkent79

argi++;

Και ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας είμαι. Τα λεφτά βγαίνουν δουλεύοντας.

Αν είναι να με πληρώνει το κράτος όσα εγώ θέλω και όχι όσα αυτό αντέχει, τότε γιατί δεν γινόμαστε όλοι μας δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι;

Και ας πούμε ότι γίνεται μαγικό κόλπο και όλοι αρχίζουν να παίρνουν τεράστιους μισθούς από το κράτος επειδή το κράτος απομυζεί τις επιχειρήσεις. Τότε τι; Πώς θα συντηρηθούν αυτές και οι εργαζόμενοι τους που θα ζητούν και αυτοί μεγάλους μισθούς όσο των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων; Θα κλέψουν ή θα κλείσουν; ή μήπως θα ανεβάσουν τιμές; Οπότε τι θα έχουμε πάλι; Αυξημένο πληθωρισμό. 

Αυτά τα πράγματα δεν γίνονται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, για να ορθοποδήσει μια κοινωνία και ένα κράτος οικονομικά χρειάζονται δεκαετίες. Εμείς πάλι τα λεφτά τα θέλουμε χτές. Ε αυτό δεν γίνεται.

----------


## python

αν είσαι καθηγητής στα Τει, σίγουρα θα ξέρεις τι βύσματα παίζουν κάτι ξαδέρφια, ανηψιές και θείες, ειναι οι γνωστοί μονιμάδες, που έχουν τελειώσει ενα ιδιωτικό κολέγιο, με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά και της μαμάς, έχουν φτιάξει και κάτι πλαστά διπλωματάκια......... και μας κόβουν στο χαλαρό, λόγω πιστέυω πως έχουν κόμπλεξ. 

Απο μαθήματα??? μπαααααααα δεν ξέρουν *να ξεχωρίζουν τον σκληρό απο το cd player*, και εκδίδουν βιβλια (μάλλον τα κλέβουν) , και το παίζουν ηγεμόνες!!!!! 

Απο βαθμολογίες???? χαχαχαχα!!!!! η πρώτη σειρά κόβεται η δε'υτερη περνάει!!!! και πάει λέγοντας. με λίγα λόγια έχουμε εξέταση του κ@λου!! 

Αλλα αυτή η εχεμήθια σας θα σας φάει, γιατι ποτέ δεν θα τα πείτε με το όνομα τους!!!!! (να είναι καλλά οι μίζες, και οι απειλές προς τους έτακτους καθηγητές, που τραβάνε όλλο το λούκι , κινδυνέυουν κάθε χρόνο να μείνουν άνεργοι, και πέρνουν εξευτελιστικό μισθό)/(ενώ οι μονιμάδες........ 
κάτι 3χίλιαρα φέβγουν κάθε μήνα + τις μίζες και τις κομπίνες. 


Αυτά για τους καθηγητές, που βάζουν το κομματόσκυλο *(σπουδαστής με βύσμα και βάζει τα άλλα χαζά που ψαρώνουν για τις αρλούμπες, χωρίς να ξέρουν αν τους συμφέρει η όχι)*, *να βγεί να φωνάξει ενάντια του συστήματος, με το κέρδος πως θα περάσει τα μαθήματα και θα πάρει νωρίτερα το πτυχίο του.* 
και ύστερα μετά απο όλλα αυτα μας λές για τα σκονάκια??? 

πές στους συναδέρφους σου , να είναι σωστοί, και να κόψουν τις λαλακίες και να σεβαστούν αυτο που κάνουν και να αφήσουν τις δικαιολογίες πως δεν παίρνουν όλοι πτυχίο, *γιατι είναι τούβλα και κάνουν σκονάκια αφου τούβλα και λοποδήτες είναι οι ίδιοι εκπαιδευτικοί τους.* 


μάλιστα , να καταγγήλω τί??? 

μήπως γιαυτό έχουν βάλει τα κόμματα?? 
για έλεγχο??? 

*εγώ αμα κάνω καταγγελεία πάει το πτυχίο μου, ενώ εσυ????* 
αλλα ξέχασα δεν έχεις δει τίποτα τέτοιο, αλλα κάτι μονιμάδες που αγωνίζονται για το σωστό. 

Μας δουλεύεις??? τυφλοί είμαστε??? 

αλλα ξέχασα στην Παιδεία λειτουργούνε όοοοολα σωστά, για όλλα φταίμε εμείς, έχεις δίκιο, αλλα εσεις ποτέ δεν υπήρξατε μαθητές, σπουδαστες, φοιτητές.......... με το που γεννηθήκατε γήνατε καθηγητές. αλλα άλες εποχές τοτε ε?? *εσεις είσασταν σωστοι και εμείς τώρα λαλάκες*.... 




πάντα φιλικά, (η μάνα μου είναι έτακτη και βλέπω τι παίζει οπότε *ξέρω*  ::  )


μήν αλάζετε θέμα, σε άλλα πόστ, έχω γράψει το θέμα περι αγώνων..... 
(αν αυτό ειναι αγώνας και εγώ ειμαι ο Zuperman).  ::  


Ο μισθός ο βασικός με τις 10 ώρες που σου επιβάλουν να δουλέψεις σου αρέσει?? και με 530€?? ούτε 2η δουλειά δεν σου επιτρέπουν.

Αν κάνεις 3 δουλειές, μπράβο σου και συγχαρητήρια για το παιδί σου, να είναι γεμάτο υγεία !!!  ::   ::   ::  
Αλλα θές το παιδί σου να πέρνει 530 και να χτυπάει 12αωρα στο τέλος, καλός.

έχω δουλέψει για 500€ και δούλευα 10ωρα, οπότε άστο, και συγχρώνως και αμέσως μετά είχα σχολή.
και δεν είμουν ο μοναδικός σπουδαστής.΄

αλλα όπως είπαμε και πρίν :
*εσεις είσαστε σωστοι και εμείς τώρα λαλάκες*

πάντα φιλικα

 ::   ::  
 ::   ::

----------


## argi

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα από όσα λέμε... 

Και οι 3 που κατά καιρούς γράφουνε στο thread έχουν ένα κοινό σημείο... Δεν έχουν βασικό μισθό γιατί ΔΕΝ είναι μισθωτοί... για αυτό και σου μιλάνε έτσι... 

Γιατί σαν ελευθερος παγγελματίας δεν έχει σημασία το βύσμα, το τσατσιλίκι, ο "αγώνας" ή οτιδήποτε άλλο... παρά μόνο το αν είσαι καλός στη δουλειά σου (οπότε θα εχεις δουλειά...)

Η φιλοσοφία του βρεξει χιονισει ένα βασικό θα τον πάρω απλά δεν υπάρχει... Και καθένας φορντίζει την δουλειά του για να έχει... Γι αυτό χαλάει και το χρόνο του για σπουδές, μεταπτυχιακά ή διδακτορικά... 

Και ναι... λαλακας είναι όποιος του μάθανε να περιμένει απο το κράτος να τον ταίσει, να του βρει δουλειά, να ... να... να...

Όποιος θέλει παίρνει τη ζωή στα χέρια, παίρνει και τα ρίσκα του και είναι και αφεντικό του εαυτού του, ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτο...

@rg!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Λυπάμαι αλλά ντρέπομαι να ακούω αυτά που λέτε για τους μισθούς των δασκάλων-καθηγητών. 

Είναι μισθοί της πλάκας και προφανώς δεν ζει οικογένοια έτσι. 
Δεν σου επιτρέπεται να κάνεις 2η δουλειά. Ίσως αν καταφέρεις να είσαι πειστικός να σε αφήσουν να βγάλεις δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών. Συνηθως το αρνούνται γιατί "επιρεάζει τα καθήκοντά σου"

Η μονιμότητα κύριοι είναι χαζομάρα γιατί μέχρι να μονιμοποιηθείς σπίτι σου έχεις φάει 15 χρονια στην επαρχία. 

Ξεχνάτε ότι η διαφορά του νεοδιόριστου με του 1-χρόνο-πριν-τη-σύνταξη διαφέρουν 150e. Προοπτικές εξέλιξης λοιπον 0.

Κάθε μέρα δίνεις εξετάσεις στο πάλκο των μαθητών. Και σας πληροφορώ ότι το να κουμαντάρεις 16χρονους πιτσιρικάδες που έρχονται στο μάθημά σου για να μην πάρουν απουσία είναι ακόμα πιο εύκολο από το να αντιμετωπίζεις καθηερινά τα 5χρονα της πρώτης δημοτικού.


Έχουμε λοιπόν μια δουλεία κακοπληρωμένη, χωρίς προοπτικές εξέλιξης, με πολύ άγχος και καθημερινό show, πολλά χρόνια περιπλάνησης στην ελληνική επαρχία και σύνταξη στα 67.
Την επέλεξα και δεν μετανιώνω. Αλλά μην μου λέτε ότι μπορεί να την κάνει ο καθένας ή όποιος τα κατάφερε έκανε την τύχη του.

Ο αγώνας των εκπαιδευτικών δεν είναι για αυτά που δικαιούνται, είναι για αυτά που τους υποσχέθηκαν. Αυτά που αξίζουν είναι περισσότερα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Α και ξέχασα. 4-5 ώρες την μέρα είναι το μάθημα. Εγώ κάθομαι στην συνέχεια και βγάζω και την δουλειά γραφείου (του 8άρου) του σχολείου μέσα σε 2 ώρες. Παράλληαλα είμαι υπεύθυνος εργαστηρίου (κοινως όλη την ώρα φτιάχνω ότι χαλάει από τα [email protected] και χαλάνε πιστέψτε με).Οι υπόλοιποι κάνουν επιτηρήσεις στο προαύλιο, ετοιμάζουν τις καρτέλες των μαθητών, παιρνούν τις καθημερινές απουσίες, παίρνουν τηλέφωνα τους γονείς που κρίνουν και όλοι μα όλοι έχουν αναλάβει και άλλες δραστηριότητες. Από αλληλογραφία μέχρι εξοπλισμό εργαστηρίων κτλ.
Μετά πηγαίνω σπίτι και ετοιμάζω διαφάνειες στο powerpoint γα την επόμενη μέρα, βλέπεται έχω καινούργια βιβλία και μαθήματα φέτος. Ψάχνω να βρώ υλικό για να δείχνω στους μαθητές μου συνεχώς (μιας και δεν υπάρχει έτοιμο από το παιδαγωγικό ινστιτούτο και διδάσκεις ότι μπορείς). Πήρα και το βιβλίο την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, να είναι καλά οι άνθρωποι. Αμα τα γράψεις όλα εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά δυστυχως οι καθηγητές είναι μια φάρα που ενδιαφέρεται κι ας μην το πιστεύουν οι μαθητές. Το βλέπω στις συζητήσεις μας, όλοι ψάχνουν τρόπο να κάνουν το μάθημά τους καλύτερο.
Το 5% για την παιδεία το υποσχέθηκαν. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΗ. Είναι ανάγκη για να έχουμε εξοπλισμό να δουλέψουμε. Ξέρετε τι αναβάθμιση πήραμε φέτος? 5 ποντίκια και ενα dvd-player...

----------


## argi

> Είναι ανάγκη για να έχουμε εξοπλισμό να δουλέψουμε. Ξέρετε τι αναβάθμιση πήραμε φέτος? 5 ποντίκια και ενα dvd-player...


Θές να σου πω εγώ πόσα πράγματα είδα σε "κουβαδάκια" (ναι αυτά για τα μπάζα...) μετά απο κατάληψη στη σχολή που είμαι...

Αλήθεια τι γίνεται στα σχολεία που τελούν υπό κατάληψη... μήπως και εκεί οι εξωσχολικοί κάνουν πλιάτσικο?

@rg!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Απολύτως τίποτα στα δικά μας κουβαδάκια.
ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ μπαίνει τριμελής επιτροπή καθηγητών με τομεάρχη μέσα και ελέγχουν τους χώρους. Τα πάντα είναι κλειδωμένα με σιδεριές και υπάρχουν πάντα μαθητές του σχολείου εκεί. Ένας @@ έγραψε κάτι συνθήματα αλλά ξέρουμε ποιός (για την ακρίβεια 2 ήτανε) είναι και μετά το τέλος των καταλήψεων μάντεψε ποιός θα βάψει τους τοίχους.
Και όχι , δεν εγκρίνω τις καταλήψεις. Είναι παράνομες και επικίνδυνες. Θα προτιμούσα τα παιδια (όσα είναι συνειδητοποιημένα) να έρχονταν στα πανεκπαιδευτικά μαζί μας, αλλά δεν είναι δική μου απόφαση. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να ελαχιστοποιήσω τις απώλειες και να ζητήσω από τους μαθητές να προσέχουν τον χώρο, τώρα που ο φύλακας του σχολείου δεν μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά του. Το ότι οι μαθητές εκφράζονται λάθος δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτα που ζητανε είναι λάθος. Ούτε ότι πολλοί το παίρνουν στην πλάκα δεν σημαίνει πως δεν συμφωνούν με τα αιτήματα όλων πλέον των εμπλεκόμενων στην εκπαίδευση. Οι εξαγριωμένοι μαθητές-εξωσχολικοί τα σπάνε. Αν τους ακούσεις και συζητήσεις μαζί τους τα προβλήματά τους τους οδηγεις σε πιο δημιουργικές ασχολίες και όχι στην καταστροφή.

----------


## papashark

> Η μονιμότητα κύριοι είναι χαζομάρα γιατί μέχρι να μονιμοποιηθείς σπίτι σου έχεις φάει 15 χρονια στην επαρχία. 
> 
> Ξεχνάτε ότι η διαφορά του νεοδιόριστου με του 1-χρόνο-πριν-τη-σύνταξη διαφέρουν 150e. Προοπτικές εξέλιξης λοιπον 0.
> 
> Έχουμε λοιπόν μια δουλεία κακοπληρωμένη, χωρίς προοπτικές εξέλιξης, με πολύ άγχος και καθημερινό show, πολλά χρόνια περιπλάνησης στην ελληνική επαρχία και σύνταξη στα 67.
> Την επέλεξα και δεν μετανιώνω. Αλλά μην μου λέτε ότι μπορεί να την κάνει ο καθένας ή όποιος τα κατάφερε έκανε την τύχη του.


Ηξερες πριν πας να γίνεις δάσκαλος ότι θα πάρεις μισθό "πείνας" ?

Ηξερες όταν μπήκες ότι θα συνεχίσεις να πέρνεις αυτόν τον μισθό ?

Εμείς στον ιδιωτικό τομέα γιατί δεν γκρινιάζουμε γι' αυτά που μας δίνουν, αλλά αντίθετα πισμώνουμε και προσπαθούμε δουλεύοντας να δείξουμε ότι αξίζουμε περισσότερα ? Και όταν δίξουμε ότι αξίζουμε περισσότερα και δεν μας τα δώσουν, γιατί αλλάζουμε δουλειά ?

Ηταν επιλογή σου ότι θα έχεις μια δουλειά που δεν πληρώνει καλά. Μην έρχεσε σήμερα να λες "δεν με πληρώνουν καλά"...

Σε όλους μας είναι γνωστό ότι "Δημόσιο = λίγα χρήματα αλλά σίγουρα", και το αντίθετο είναι "Ιδιωτικός τομέας = μπόλικα χρήματα αλλά με την ψυχή στο στόμα"

Αυτά είναι νόμοι της ζωής μας, είναι νόμοι των Δυτικών κοινωνιών, αν δεν ρισκάρεις, αν δεν δουλέψεις, αν δεν έχεις τα προσόντα, τότε τρεις και εξήντα θα πέρνεις μια ζωή.

Και για να ξεφύγω ακόμα περισσότερο, και τα λαμόγια και οι κουμπάροι, και αυτοί έχουν ρίσκα και πολύ περισσότερες ικανότητες, και δουλεύουν περισσότερο. Το να γίνεις κουμπάρος θέλει γνωριμίες, είναι δουλειά 24/7, οι γνωριμίες θέλουν ικανότητες, να πουλάς τον ίδιο σου τον ευατό, θέλει πληθωρικό χαρακτήρα, και μετά το να μπεις στις μίζες έχει και αυτό την δουλειά του, θέλει μπόλικο μυαλό να στήσεις την κομπίνα, και πολύ περισσότερο ρίσκο είτε να τα χάσεις όλα, είτε να πας να κάνεις παρέα στον Πανάγο με δωρεάν "διακοπές"......  :: 


Για να καταλήξω, θα καταλάβω να ζητάς σε μια μακρά περίοδο την βελτίωση του μισθού σου με αυξήσεις παραπάνω του πλυθωρισμού. 3% είναι ο πλυθωρισμός ? Ζήτα 5%, άντε 6%, για να έρθει ο μισθός που ήξερες ότι θα πάρεις, σε καλύτερα επίπεδα....

Ομως αν από τα 530 που λες ότι πέρνεις, ζητάς 1400, τότε μάλλον μας θεωρείτε λαλάκες. Και μάλλον δείχνετε ότι δεν έχετε επαφη με την πραγματικότητα ζητώντας πράγματα που δεν γίνονται, ή απλά άλλος είναι ο σκοπός του αγώνα και όχι η βελτίωση του μισθολογικού.

Ειδικά για το τελευταίο, μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου, αναρωτιέται γιατί ξαφνικά τώρα πριν τις δημοτικές εκλογές θυμηθήκατε να τα κάνετε όλα λίμπα, όταν επί 10 χρόνια της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης, δεν άνοιγε ρουθούνι (άντε κάτι είχατε κάνει και τότε, αλλά καμία σχέση με τα σημερινά). Και σκέψου το μάλιστα με βάση ότι οι "αγωνιστές" θεωρούν δεδομένο ότι η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση ήταν φιλεργατική και δημοκρατική (άρα θα έρπεπε να σας βοηθήσει), ενώ αυτή είναι "φίλοι των μεγάλων συμφερόντων" και δεν ανοίκουν στις δημοκρατικές δυνάμες (κατά μία διχαστική ρητορική και πολιτική, όπου εσείς είσαστε οι δημοκράτες και οι άλλοι δεν είναι παρότι τους επέλεξε ο λαός), οπότε αποκλείετε να σας τα δώσουν..... Δεν σου λέω ότι αυτή είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά υπάρχει κόσμος που το βλέπει έτσι. 


Αυξηση στα 1400€ για τους δασκάλους => τσουνάμι απεργειών από όλο τον ευρήτερο δημόσιο τομέα για να πάρουν και αυτοί 1400€ => όλος ο δημόσιος τομέας με 1400€ βασικό => τρελή αύξηση στην αγορά, αφού οι ιδώτες θα πουν έχουν τα διπλα λεφτά να ξοδέψουν => άνοδος του πλυθωρισμού => απαίτηση για αυξήσης και από τους εργαζόμενους του ιδιωτικού τομέα => πλήρης άνοδος όλων των τιμών => μπουρδελοποίηση της οικονομίας 

Δεν είναι έτσι απλά τα πράγματα....

----------


## argi

@Babba,

Χαίρομαι για τα παιδιά που έχετε στο σχολείο σας, και ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που προστατευεται η περιουσία όλων... Αλλά απο την άλλη γιατί όταν πάνε στο πανεπιστήμιο γεμίζουν τα "κουβαδάκια"??? Οι ίδιοι ανθρωποι (και μάλιστα πιο ώριμοι) δεν είναι? Οι σημερινοί φοιτητές είναι οι χτεσινοί μαθητές!

Κι όπως είπε και ο papashark πιο πάνω, οι καθηγητές/δάσκαλοι παίρνουν αυτούς τους ίδιους (χαμηλούς) μισθούς χρόνια τώρα... Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ όμως 6 βδομάδες απεργία...

Άσε που όταν τα αιτήματα είναι σουρεαλιστικά... Όπως εξήγησε και ο Πάνος πιο πάνω, αν πάρουν τέτοια αυξηση οι δάσκαλοι τότε θα κλείσουν τα πάντα για κανα χρόνο μέχρι να την πάρουν όλοι... 

Είναι ανεδαφικό να πηγαίνεις σε διαπραγματευση με απίθανα αιτήματα που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ποτε να υλοποιηθούν...

@rg!

----------


## andreas

Δηλαδη οι δασκαλοι/καθηγητες που κανουν φροντιστηρια/ιδιαιτερα δεν δουλευεουν σε δημοσια σχολεια? Αποσο θυμαμαι πολλοι καθηγητες στο λυκειο εκαναν ιδιαιτερα! Και οι περισσοτεροι καθηγητες στο φροντιστηριο δουλευεαν σε δημοσιο σχολειο! Και σιγουρα δεν επερναν λιγα!

Σε λιγο θα μας πειτε οτι κουραζεστε! 
3 μηνες το χρονο δεν καθεστε? οι υπολοιποι γιατι να εχουμε 24 μερες το χρονο αδεια? μικροδιαφορα..... 
Θυμαμαι καθηγητες που "στριμωχναν" 4 μερες 4 ωρες την ημερα για να μην ερχονται την Παρασκευη! Ελεος....

Γιατι αραγε οι βασεις των παιδαγωγικων εκτιναχθηκαν? Σιγουρα λεφτα για σιγουρες θεσεις... Τωρα θελουμε και πολλα $$$...

Και μετα μας φταινει οι ελλειψεις κτιριων, και εξοπλισμου. 

Ρε ουστ....

----------


## Nefalim

αφηστε σ εμας να βγουμε στο δρομο κι εν τω μεταξυ εσεις φωναξτε γιατι δεν εχει CΕ η cm6 και γιατι την πουλαει ο nc πιο φτηνα απο τον smarag. ποιος ειναι τωρα ο επαναστατης

----------


## xaotikos

@babba Μιας και είσαι του τομέα και φαίνεσαι και σοβαρός άνθρωπος, να σου πω ότι προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να κάνω αυτά που κάνει ένας μέσος δάσκαλος. Τα παιδιά δεν είναι εύκολο να τα κουμαντάρεις και ακόμα πιο δύσκολο είναι να περάσεις σωστά μυνήματα τα οποία θα τα καταλάβουν. Βέβαια, δεν το κάνουν όλοι αυτό αλλά αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα..

*Αλλά*, όταν εγώ έδινα πανελλήνιες και έβλεπα φιλαράκια να δηλώνουν παιδαγωγικά, φυσικοί, χημικοί κλπ κλπ τους ρωτούσα "γιατί το δηλώνεις? Σου αρέσει πολύ ή για δουλεια - η οποία είναι πολύ μειωμένη?". Οι πιο πολλοί ξέρεις τι μου λέγανε? "Ε, κάτσε να περάσω κάπου μωρέ και μετά βλέπουμε". Δηλαδή, επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός *0*! Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα της παιδείας μας σε συνάρτηση με την ανεργία.

Οταν με λίγα λόγια επιλέξεις ένα επάγγελμα το οποίο κατά βάση δεν είναι υψηλόμισθο αλλά κινείται στον μέσο όρο της κοινωνίας που ζεις δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς να γίνει αμέσως επάγγελμα με σχετικά υχηλό αρχικό μισθό. Και δεν αντιτίθεμαι στο να παίρνει ο καθένας έναν αξιοπρεπή μισθό με τον οποίο να μπορεί να τα βγάζει πέρα,Θα πρέπει *όλοι* να πέρνουν min έναν αξιοπρεπή μισθό, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να γίνει όταν η οικονομία είναι υγιείς και όχι κατεστραμενη σαν την δική μας. 

Και btw οι δικαιολογίες του στυλ "στην Γερμανία παίρνουν τόσα κλπ" δεν μου λένε τίποτα. Στην Αγγλία θα έπερνα (αν καθόμουνα) 20.000 - 25.000 λίρες τον χρόνο ήτοι 30.000 με 37.000 ευρώ το χρόνο. Να απαιτήσω από τις εταιρίες να μου τα δώσουνε με την μία? Ε δεν γίνονται αυτά!

----------


## python

ο Καθε ένας να κοιτάει το μισθολόγιό του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


έλεος!!!!!!


\Σας απέρεσει να παίρνετε τον μισθό που έχετε???

ε προβλημά σας!!!!! αλλα μην ασχολείστε με τον μισθό που παίρνει ο άλλος, που αγωνίζεται για μία αύξηση!!!!!!!!

αυτό δηλώνει κόμπλεξ και ζήλεια!!!!!!!!


αμα θέλετε αύξηση δικαίωμα του καθενός ειναι, δεν θα ζητήσω άδεια απο τον κάθε argi, για να αγωνιστώ για τα δικαιοματά μου, αν βλέπω πως δεν μπορώ να συντηρήσω την οικογενιά μου!!!!!!


αλλα ξέχασα ελέυθεροι επαγγελματίες........ εργοδότες??? (με λεφτά του μπαμπά) μάλλον, γιατι δεν έχετε δουλέψει 10ωρα σε ξένο εργοδότη σίγουρα, αλλα στην δουλειά του μπαμπά η του φίλου του μπαμπά!!!!
και σίγουρα δεν πέρνατε λιγότερα απο τον βασικό.

χωρίς παρεξήγηση.

αμα δεν τα ζήσεις θα τα κατακρίνεις, αλλα αν τα ζήσεις θα αγωνιστείς.

xaotike, εδω δουλεύεις παραπάνω, αποδίδεις παραπάνω και πέρνεις 530!!!!
και ο καφές κάνει 5.00€, το ψωμί 1.00€, το γάλλα 3.00€ και το μπουκαλάκι νερό 0.60€!!!!!!! με δουλεύεις????? στο εξωτερικό οι μισθοί ειναι 1500€ κατα μέσω όρο, δουλεύουν λιγότερο, ο καφές κάνει 1.50€, το γάλλα 2.00€, το νεράκι 0.15€ και το ψωμί 0.20€!!!!!
μην αναφέρω και τα λαχανικά!!!!!!

εδώ μια τυρ'οπιτα κάνει 2.00€!!! και είμουν νυστικός όλη την μέρα, δουλευα και είχα και σχολή!!!!! και γύρναγα 12.00 και έτρωγα!!!!

μας δουλεύετε??? μάτια δεν έχουμε??? ειμαστε χαζοί?? τρελλοί??? τεμπέληδες?? τι να σας πώ, γιαυτο και μια ζωή σκυλάδες θα παραμείνουμε, και στον κόσμο μας θα είμαστε, μια ζωή δούλοι, και θα είναι πάνω απο τα κεφάλια μας ο κάθε αριστερός και δεξιός, με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά!!!



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> *Αλλά*, όταν εγώ έδινα πανελλήνιες και έβλεπα φιλαράκια να δηλώνουν παιδαγωγικά, φυσικοί, χημικοί κλπ κλπ τους ρωτούσα "γιατί το δηλώνεις? Σου αρέσει πολύ ή για δουλεια - η οποία είναι πολύ μειωμένη?". Οι πιο πολλοί ξέρεις τι μου λέγανε? "Ε, κάτσε να περάσω κάπου μωρέ και μετά βλέπουμε". Δηλαδή, επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός *0*! Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα της παιδείας μας σε συνάρτηση με την ανεργία.


Καθότι δυστηχώς από το ίδιο το σχολείο και ειδικά στο Δημοτικό, πρέπει να μάθουμε ότι το επάγγελμα δεν καθορίζει το επίπεδο ενός ανθρώπου., και φυσικά ούτε την ευτυχία του.

Ενας άνθρωπος μπορεί να είναι καλιεργημένος, να είνα ευτιχισμένος, ακόμα και αν πέρνει λίγα, ακόμα και αν είναι τεχνίτης. 

Μακάρι στο σχολείο να μας ζήταγαν να διαβάσουμε ένα βιβλίο, εξωσχολικό, χωρίς κατά ανάγκη με βαθύτερα νοήματα, και μετά από λίγους μήνες να δίναμε μια περίληψη, τις εντυπώσεις μας, ώστε να μαθαίνουμε να διαβάζουμε, για όλη μας την ζωή, και όχι μόνο κατά την διάρκεια των σπουδών μας, και μάλιστα το αντικείμενο των σπουδών μας.

Ειδικά την σημερινή εποχή, τα παιδιά πρέπει να μάθουν ότι υπάρχει ζωή πέρα από το google ! Βλέπω κόσμο που θέλει να γράψει μια εργασία, πετάει 10 url μέσα που βρήκε στο google με αποσπασματικές γνώσεις, ρωτάει και σε κανα 2 φόρουμ όπου πέρνει λίγη μασημένη τροφή, και αυτό ήταν. Παλαιότερα για να κάνεις εργασία, πήγαινες βιβλιοθήκη και έριχνες μπόλικο διάβασμα, 4-5 βιβλά ξεφύλιζες, και μάθαινες 10 πράγματα παραπάνω, και όχι να διαβάζεις στα πεταχτά ένα url και να βγάζεις λάθος αποτελέσματα σε σχέση με αυτά που γράφη !

----------


## papashark

> ...αυτό δηλώνει κόμπλεξ και ζήλεια!!!!!!!!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> αλλα ξέχασα ελέυθεροι επαγγελματίες........ εργοδότες??? (με λεφτά του μπαμπά) μάλλον, γιατι δεν έχετε δουλέψει 10ωρα σε ξένο εργοδότη σίγουρα, αλλα στην δουλειά του μπαμπά η του φίλου του μπαμπά!!!!
> και σίγουρα δεν πέρνατε λιγότερα απο τον βασικό.
> 
> χωρίς παρεξήγηση.


Eγώ πάλι βλέπω κόμπλεξ στην παράγραφο που γράφεις.

Δηλαδή όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες την έχουν κάνει με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά και σε δουλείες φίλων και συγγενών ?


Μήπως θες να σου απαριθμήσω γνωστά σημερινά ονόματα πλουσίων όπου τα έκαναν όλα μόνοι τους χωρίς πλάτες ? Είτε τα έκαναν νόμιμα είτε όχι...


Το ρίσκο πληρώνετε python, η σιγουριά δεν αμοίβετε. Αυτός είναι ο δημόσιο τομέας....

Αν δεν σου βγαίνουν τα λεφτά, ηδού η ρόδος, ηδού και το πήδημα, http://www.xe.gr βρες μία να σου δίνει περισσότερα.

----------


## python

*ηδού η ρόδος, ηδού και το πήδημα*


 ::   ::   ::   ::  


ναι πές τα ονόματα των πλουσίων.

530ειναι ο βασικός για εμένα ήτε το θές ήτε όχι.

εσυ πώσα θα μου έδεινες??? αν έπιανα δουλεια???

υπερωρίες θα 'εδεινες??? 

τελικά δουλεψες σε δουλειές εκτός γνωστών???


(συγνώμη που σου τα γράφω αυτά, αλλα με κοροΙδεύεις απίστευτα και με μειώνεις, λες και είμαι κανας τεμπέλαρος του κερατά και δεν ξέρω τι θα πεί δουλεια)  ::  




 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

python το αν κάποιος δεν δουλεύει στο δημόσιο επειδή έχει κάνει τις επιλογές του και έχει καταφέρει να παίρνει κάποια Α χρήματα δεν σημαίνει ότι δουλεύει στην δουλειά του μπαμπά του θειού ή του γείτονα.

Μην το ξεφτιλίζουμε το θέμα. 

Και φυσικά και θα κοιτάμε τον μισθό τον άλλο και όχι δεν είναι ζήλια. Όταν πολλοί από τους γονείς αναγκάζονται να παίρνουν τα παιδιά μαζί τους γιατί δεν πάνε σχολειο για 6 βδομάδες φυσικά και θα εξετάσουν αν τα αιτήματα των εκπαιδευτικών είναι λογικά.

Και στην τελική, για τα λογικά αιτήματα συμφωνούμε όλοι (παραπάνω λεφτά για την παιδεία, καλύτερη οργάνωση, περισσότερες υποδομές κλπ).

btw python γιατί να παίρνεις 530E εσύ? Σαν ανειδίκευτος μιλάς?

----------


## papashark

> *ηδού η ρόδος, ηδού και το πήδημα*
> 
> 
>     
> 
> 
> ναι πές τα ονόματα των πλουσίων.
> 
> 530ειναι ο βασικός για εμένα ήτε το θές ήτε όχι.
> ...


Εχω έναν υπάλληλο στο μαγαζί που τον πληρώνω 1200 καθαρά τον μήνα. 

Είναι παραπάνω από όσα δικαιούτε.

Τον πληρώνω παραπάνω γιατί είναι εργατικός, αγαπάει το μαγαζί και θα σκιστεί για να βγει η δουλειά.


Εάν σε έπερνα στην δούλεψη μου, ανάλογα το τι θα ήθελα να κάνεις για μένα. Μπορεί να ξεκίναγες με τον βασικό, αν όμως έβλεπα ότι μου καλύπτεις τις ανάγκες μου, είσαι εργατικός και δυνατός στην δουλειά σου, αν πόναγες την επιχείρηση μου, και εφόσον αυτή ήταν κερδοφόρα, να είσαι σύγουρος ότι θα είχες καλά πριμ.

Ως αφεντικό ήμουν πάντα πολύ αυστηρός, αλλά πάντα πλήρωνα κάτι παραπάνω για να έχω το προσωπικό μου χαρούμενο.


Τώρα για πλούσιους...

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αριστοτέλης_Ωνάσης
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γιάννης_Λάτσης
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ιωάννης_Πεσμαζόγλου
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Παντελής_Σφηνιάς
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ελευθέριος_Μουζάκης
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μίνως_Κυριακού
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μελάς_Γιαννιώτης
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Θεόδωρος_Ρετσίνας
Και αρκετοί άλλοι, από τον Κόκκαλη, στον Γερμανό (των επώνυμων καταστημάτων), Είτε βρώμικα, είτε νόμιμα, άνθρωποι που ξεκίνησαν μην έχοντας στον ήλιο μοίρα, και έφτασαν πάρα πολύ ψυλά, με περιουσίες που μετριούνται σε δισσεκατομύρια.

Αλλά και για δεις να μην μιλήσουμε, ξέρεις πόσος κόσμος έκανε μια μικρή περιουσία, ικανή για να έχει μια πολύ άνετη ζωή, και ξεκίνησε από υπάλληλος ? Μην έχοντας στον ήλιο μοίρα ?


Δεν λέω ότι είσαι τεμπελαράς, δεν σε γνωρίζω για να ισχυριστώ κάτι τέτοιο. Ομως το δημόσιο αποτελεί μια δουλειά που κατά γενική ομολογία χαρακτηρίζετε ως εργασία μηδενικού ρίσκου, και μικρών μισθών. Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια.

Το ότι είσαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι τεμπέλης, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις ικανότητες και δεξιότητες. Ομως ο χώρος που βρίσκεσε δεν πρόκειτε ποτέ να σε εξελίξει, δεν πρόκειτε ποτέ να πληρώσει αυτό που πραγματικά αξίζεις. Είσαι αυτό που ονομάζουμε Overqualified.

Αν θες κάτι παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να ρισκάρεις, αν δεν θες να ρισκάρεις, θα παραμείνεις με τα λίγα.

Και δεν λέω ότι όποιος δεν ρισκάρει είναι τεμπέλης. Μπορεί να είναι εργατικός, έξυπνος, ικανός, επιδέξιος, αλλά το ρίσκο είναι πάντα ρίσκο....

Στο δημώσιο ως υπάλληλος δεν ρισκάρεις τίποτα.
Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ως υπάλληλος, ρισκάρεις μόνο τον μισθό σου.
Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ως αφεντικό, ρισκάρεις τα πάντα μέχρι και την ελευθερία σου (κάτσε να πέξει έξω η επιχείρηση σου και να χρωστάς στο ΙΚΑ λίγα).

----------


## papashark

> Και φυσικά και θα κοιτάμε τον μισθό τον άλλο και όχι δεν είναι ζήλια.


Για να ελαφρύνουμε λίγο την συζήτηση και να ευθημίσουμε :

Ολη η ιστορία ξεκίνησε γιατί οι δάσκαλοι είναι ζηλιάρηδες και κοίταγαν πόσο πέρνουν σε άλλες χώρες οι συνάδελφοι τους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Ναι είμαι ζηλιάρης και κοιτάω το μισθό του δασκάλου/καθηγητή. Γιατί; Γιατί εγώ τον πληρώνω μέσα από τις δικές μου δουλειές. Μέσα από το ΦΠΑ που αποδίδω σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, μέσα από τις κρατήσεις στους δικούς μου μισθούς. Αν πρόκειται να μην πληρώσω εγώ και ο υπόλοιπος ελληνικός λαός αυτές τις τρελές αυξήσεις, τότε ας πάρουν και 2000 χιλιάρικα δεν με νοιάζει. Όμως όσο θα πρέπει να τα πληρώνω εγώ, μπορώ μόνο να δεχτώ λογικές αυξήσεις άνω του πληθωρισμού και όχι σε σημείο που να κάνει εμένα φτωχότερο.

Και ναι, πιστεύω όπως είπε ο papashark πιο πάνω ότι αν πάρουν οι δάσκαλοι τεράστιες αυξήσεις, τότε θα τις ζητάνε όλοι, και σε δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα. Αυτό το σενάριο δεν μπορεί να το στηρίξει η ελληνική οικονομία και σύντομα θα χωθούμε σε χειρότερο πληθωρισμό.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> ...


Κάνουν 6 βδομάδες απεργία γιατί αυτή τη φορά το υποσχέθηκαν και βγήκαν προεκλογικά για μάζεμα ψήφων. ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΜΕ επειδή μας κάπνισε,δεν ζητάμε τίποτα παραπάνω από ότι μας έταξαν. ΤΑ ΑΙΤΗΜΑΤΑ για πρώτομισθό είναι ΠΡΟΕΚΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΕΞΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ της κυβέρνησης προς τους ανέντιμους εκπαιδευτικούς. Ψάξτο λίγο και θα δεις από που προβάλει όλη αυτή η αντίθεση.
Όταν προεκλογικά το υπόσχονταν δεν ήταν ανεδαφικό???????? Όταν πάμε για 25% αύξηση στο ΑΕΠ?
Τα παιδιά που γεμίζουν τα κουβαδάκια είναι αυτά που κατηγορύν για αναρχικούς, ρεμάλια, αλήτες κτλ. Αν τα νέα παιδιά αντιμετωπίσεις έτσι, έτσι θα αντιδράσουν. Το γνωστό βία στην βία και διάλογο στον διάλογο. Εμείς τους ακούσαμε , τους ζητήσαμε κάποια λογικά πράγματα και δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα.




> ...


Όχι δεν καθόμαστε 3 μήνες τον χρόνο. Όταν το σχολείο είναι κλειστό υπάρχει μία μέρα την εβδομάδα καθηγητής για τις ανάγκες του σχολείου. Μιλάμε λοιπόν για 2 μήνες τους οποίους σε πληροφορώ τους δουλέυεις για τα καλά όταν το σεπτέμβρη έρθουν νέα βιβλία - νέα μαθήματα και τρέχεις και δεν φτάνεις. Χώρια το ότι μέσα στις 10 πρώτες μέρες του σεπτέμβρη πέρασα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή 43 πεδία (μετρημένα) για κάθε μαθητή του σχολείου (417 μαθητές έχουμε ζωη να χουν)
Αν κάποιος παρανομεί διδάσκοτας σε φροντιστήριο έχει την ευθύνη των πράξεων του. Δεν ξέρω να το κάνει κανένας στο σχολείο μου. Είναι ρίσκο να χασεις την δουλειά σου και ισοδυναμεί με το να ληστεύεις τα βράδια για 2η δουλειά. ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ. 
(Δεν το διάβασα στην comdex να το συζητούσαμε από κοντά)




> ...


από φέτος υπάρχει σεπ 2ώρες την εβδομάδα στα επάλ πάνω σε αντικείμενο του τομέα. Στα τεε-επαλ που διδάσκω τα παιδιά είναι πιο προσανατολισμενα λόγω ειδικοτήτων.





> ...


Αυτό το μίσος για τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους μου θυμίζει τον κομπλεξικό έλληνα που βρίζει το δημόσιο αλλά όταν μπει κάνει τα ίδια. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι βρίζεις το κράτος που δεν σου φτιάχνει το δρόμο και μετά κλέβεις την εφορία για να τους εκδικηθείς. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχεις ιδέα τι σημαίνει να έχεις στα χέρια σου τις ζωές παιδιών και με αυτά που θα τους πεις να τους παρασύρεις σε μια επιλογή. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι δούλεψες στην ζωή σου, δεν αμφιβάλω ότι μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις σε πολλά πράγματα αλλά μάλλον η "επιτυχία" σου ως επιχειρηματίας σε έκανε να την ψωνίσεις. Δεν θα ε'ιχες καμία ελπίδα σαν εκπαιδευτικός γιατί βασικά ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ στα παιδιά. Αυτά τα παιδιά σε κάποια χρόνια θα είναι στην θέση σου. Αν πιστεύεις ότι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν πρέπει να είσαι λαμόγιο τότε εγώ δούλεψα σε λάθος εταιρία πριν διοριστώ. 
Γνώριζα καλά όλα τα προβλήματα του χώρου, μπήκα στην εκπαίδευση γιατί πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να είμαι καλός σε αυτό. Είμαι αρκετά δραστήριος ώστε να είχα μέλλον σαν ελεύθρος επαγγελματίας αλλά επέλεξα να κάνω αυτό που μου αρέσει. Δεν ζητάμε γιατί πεινάμε. ΖΗΤΑΜΕ αυτά που μας ΤΑΞΑΝΕ.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> ...


Να σου θυμίσω πως οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι δεν κλέβουν δραχμή από την δική τους φορολογία γιατί πολύ απλά τους τα παίρνουν προκαταβολικά.
Δυστύχως έχει περάσει και σε σας η καραμέλα των " υπερβολικών αιτημάτων" ενώ οι εκπαιδευτικοί δεν ζητάνε τίποτε παραπάνω από αυτά που τους τάξανε προεκλογικά.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Αυτό το μίσος για τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους μου θυμίζει τον κομπλεξικό έλληνα που βρίζει το δημόσιο αλλά όταν μπει κάνει τα ίδια. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι βρίζεις το κράτος που δεν σου φτιάχνει το δρόμο και μετά κλέβεις την εφορία για να τους εκδικηθείς. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχεις ιδέα τι σημαίνει να έχεις στα χέρια σου τις ζωές παιδιών και με αυτά που θα τους πεις να τους παρασύρεις σε μια επιλογή. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι δούλεψες στην ζωή σου, δεν αμφιβάλω ότι μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις σε πολλά πράγματα αλλά μάλλον η "επιτυχία" σου ως επιχειρηματίας σε έκανε να την ψωνίσεις. Δεν θα ε'ιχες καμία ελπίδα σαν εκπαιδευτικός γιατί βασικά ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ στα παιδιά. Αυτά τα παιδιά σε κάποια χρόνια θα είναι στην θέση σου. Αν πιστεύεις ότι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν πρέπει να είσαι λαμόγιο τότε εγώ δούλεψα σε λάθος εταιρία πριν διοριστώ. 
> Γνώριζα καλά όλα τα προβλήματα του χώρου, μπήκα στην εκπαίδευση γιατί πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να είμαι καλός σε αυτό. Είμαι αρκετά δραστήριος ώστε να είχα μέλλον σαν ελεύθρος επαγγελματίας αλλά επέλεξα να κάνω αυτό που μου αρέσει. Δεν ζητάμε γιατί πεινάμε. ΖΗΤΑΜΕ αυτά που μας ΤΑΞΑΝΕ.


Mισώ του δημοσίους Υπαλλήλους ?

Σιγά μην μου έφαγαν την γκόμενα  ::  

Δεν τους μισώ, αντιθέτως σέβομαι την απόφαση τους για έναν σίγουρο μισθό.

Μου την σπάει η νοοτροπία τους, γουστάρω τρελλά τον αγγλικό όρο που χρησιμοποιήτε για τους δ.υ., δηλαδή "public servant", υπηρέτης του κοινού.

Πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα στην κακή λειτουργεία των δ.υ. προέρχετε από την μονιμότητα και από την ίδια την σιγουριά του μισθού, που οδηγεί σε ρουσφέτια συγγενών και κομματόσκυλων και όχι αξιοκρατικά. Πιστεύω ότι κομματικά ανακλαστηκά των συνδικαλιστών δεν επιτρέπουν την αναδιαμόρφωση του Δημοσίου, όπου ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να προχωράει με την αξία του & την επίδοση του, και όχι με την ηλικία του. Μισώ τις ψηφοθηρικές μεθόδους του ΑΣΕΠ, όταν πέρνουν συμβασιούχους, και ξαφνικά γεμίσαμε νέους απεργούς που ενώ προσλήφθηκαν για λίγο, θέλουν να μπουν από το παράθυρο, μισώ το πριμ αποδοτικότητας όπου το πέρνουν όλοι ανεξαιρέτως....


Δεν έχω καμιά ελπίδα σε αίθουσα διδασκαλίας, δεν έχω υπομονή πρώτα από όλα  ::  Οσοι έχουν κάνει μάθημα μαζί μου έστω και για εισαγωγή στα ασύρματα δίκτυα θα ξέρουν. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την παρατήρηση σου ότι δεν πιστεύω στα παιδιά από που την έβγαλες. Λίγο αυθαίρετη την κόβω  :: 

Δεν είναι όλος ο ιδιωτικός τομέας λαμόγια, όπως δεν είναι όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι βλάκες, τεμπέληδες που λαδώνονται ασύστολα (εκτός από την πολεοδομία και την εφορία  ::  )

Σας έταξαν 1400€ και τους πιστέψατε ? Δεν σας είχα για τόσο κορόιδα  :: 

Ειδικά τέτοια προεκλογικά το θεωρώ αδιανόητο να τα πιστεύει κανείς, δεν θα ξεχάσω το '85 όπου ο Αντρέας φώναζε "ΠΑΣΟΚ για ακόμα καλύτερες μέρες", "Τσοβόλα δώσ' τα όλα", και μόλις βγήκε, είπε "λυπάμε λυτότητα"  ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα σας είπαν για 1400€ πρώτο μισθό ? Εγώ δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ότι το είπαν, και ότι υπήρχαν τέτοιοι ηλίθιοι που να το πίστεψαν και να τους ψήφισαν...  ::

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν καθόμαστε 3 μήνες τον χρόνο. Όταν το σχολείο είναι κλειστό υπάρχει μία μέρα την εβδομάδα καθηγητής για τις ανάγκες του σχολείου. Μιλάμε λοιπόν για 2 μήνες τους οποίους σε πληροφορώ τους δουλέυεις για τα καλά όταν το σεπτέμβρη έρθουν νέα βιβλία - νέα μαθήματα και τρέχεις και δεν φτάνεις. Χώρια το ότι μέσα στις 10 πρώτες μέρες του σεπτέμβρη πέρασα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή 43 πεδία (μετρημένα) για κάθε μαθητή του σχολείου (417 μαθητές έχουμε ζωη να χουν)
> Αν κάποιος παρανομεί διδάσκοτας σε φροντιστήριο έχει την ευθύνη των πράξεων του. Δεν ξέρω να το κάνει κανένας στο σχολείο μου. Είναι ρίσκο να χασεις την δουλειά σου και ισοδυναμεί με το να ληστεύεις τα βράδια για 2η δουλειά. ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ. 
> (Δεν το διάβασα στην comdex να το συζητούσαμε από κοντά)


1 φορα την εβδομαδα. Χμ, οι υπολοιποι? Διακοπουλες...

τα πεδια τα περασες επειδη εισαι ακομα νεος/εισαι ο μονος που ξερει απο υπολογιστες? Εισαι η εξαιρεση, οχι ο κανονας! Δεν μπορω να βλεπω αργοσχολους καθηγητες (γιατι στην πλειοψηφια τετοιοι ειναι) να ζητανε πρωτο μισθο τετοιας ταξης. Συγνωμη, αλλα με ενοχλει! 

Και βαζω στοιχημα οτι αν τον δωσουν (που δεν παιζει) ξαφνικα ολοι θα ξεχασουν τις ελλειψεις της παιδιας, θα μπουνε στην ταξη και "ωχ αδερλφε, τι να κανουμε.... ετσι ειναι η κατασταση"

Αληθεια, περιμενες 25% του ΑΕΠ στην παιδια? Πλακα κανεις ετσι?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Υποσχέθηκαν γεναία αύξηση στους μισθούς των εκπαιδευτικών (καταρχήν δεν μιλάμε για 530->1400, η αύξηση που ζητείται είναι 25% και θα είμασταν ικανοποιημένοι αν υλοποιούνταν μέσα σε 4 χρόνια (κοινώς 6% το χρόνο ζητάμε, που αντιστοιχεί σε 1400€ στο τέλος μιας τετραετίας)). Αν μπείς στο site της νέας δημοκρατίας στο πρόγραμμα για την παιδεία μιλάει για εγκαταληψη των εκπαιδευτικών (που παίρνουν 2.5-3%).
Ο ΟΛΜΕ και η ΔΟΕ λοιπόν έκριναν πως το να γίνει το 3->4 (που μεταξύ μας ούτε αυτό προβλέπετε μιας και υπάρχει μείωση στο ποσοστό της αύξησης στους μισθούς των εκπαιδευτικών ).
Θα μου επιτρέψεται να πω πως το 6% τον χρόν είναι λογικά γεναίο, όπως άλλωστε υποσχεθηκαν, αλλά εγώ θα δεχόμουν και 5% ως υπέροχο.

Τα πολύ πιο σημαντικά αιτήματα είναι το 5% για την παιδεία που υπάρχει ακόμα και τώρα στο πρόγραμμα στο site της κυβέρνησης στον τομέα παιδεία.
Ο Αλογοσκούφης εδώ 
λέει ναι μεν το είπαμε αλλά ξέρετε δεν μπορούμε, θα το δούμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή. Προεκλογικά δεν το ήξεραν βέβαια, τώρα το μάθανε. Α, μάθανε επίσης ότι η χώρα πλέον είναι κατά 25% πιο πλούσια.
Το επίδομα των 176€ που το έχει πάρει και η κουτσή Μαριέττα στο δημόσιο (και φυσικά οι υπάλληλοι του υπουργείου πρώτοι απο όλους) όχι μόνο δεν 
το δίνουν (το οποίο επίσης υπάρχει στις προεκλογικές ομηλίες του πρωθυπουργού) πλέον έγινε 105€ σε 6 εξαμηνιαίες δόσεις των 17.5€ και από του χρόνου. Να σου πω πως ΟΛΟΙ μα ΟΛΟΙ κερδίζουν δικαστικά αυτά τα χρήματα και αναδρομικά και αναγκάζονται να δίνουν το 10% στους δικηγόρους. Κοινώς αμα είστε έξυπνοι κάντε δικαστήριο, οι υπόλοιπ χα χα χα σας γελάσαμε. Παρεπιπτοντως αυτά είναι μόνο τα οικονομικά αιτήματα. Υπάρχουν ακόμα τα περί επιμόρφωσης, βιβλίων, επαγγελματικής εκπαίδευσης κα που δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να αναλύσω.

Όλα αυτά μου θυμίζουν μια ωραία γελιογραφία.

ΚΚ aka Πρωθυπουργός "Προεκλογικά υποσχεθήκαμε τα πάντα στους πάντες. Μας ψήφισαν όμως μόνο οι μισοί. Ε και εμείς θα κάνουμε μόνο τα μισά".

Οι εκπαιδευτικοί φωνάζουν γιατί νιώθουν ότι τους ξεγέλασαν, τους ειρωνεύονται (πάνε με προτάσεις σε συνάντηση και εισπράτουν "θα δούμε, θα το μελετήσουμε, την άλλη τετραετία, είστε ανήθικοι, κα")
Ε λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή βαριέσαι να κάνεις τον βλάκα και ξεσπάς. Και ζητας αυτά που σου έταξαν μέχρι και την τελευταία δραχμή.

Μεταξύ μας. Αυτή η κυρία μετράει μέρες. Και δυστυχώς θα την κάψουν για να ημερήσουν τα πνεύματα και πάλι θα μείνουμε ευχαριστημένοι με το 2.3% αύξηση που παίρνουμε κάθε χρόνο και κάνα καινούργιο πληκτρολόγιο για τα εργαστήριά μας.


edit @andreas επιμένω ότι δεν είναι αργοσχολος κάποιος που κάθε μέρα δίνει παράσταση μπροστά σε 100+ πιτσιρικάδες. Όσο εγώ έκανα τις εγγραφες κάποιος άλλος έβγαζε το πρόγραμμα, κάποιος άλλος μάζευε τα στοιχεία, κάποιος άλλος έγραφε καρτέλες (ναι εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε παράλληλο σύστημα), κάποιος άλλος έκανε επιτήρηση στο προαύλιο, κάποιος παρέλαβε - ταξινόμησε και μοίρασε τα βιβλία, κάποιος έβγαζε θέματα για τις εξετάσεις σεπτεμρίου, άλλος διόρθωνε, επιτηρούσε, άλλος έτρεχε να πληρώσει τους λογαριασμούς, άλλος έκανε τον λογιστή βγάζοντας μισθοδοσίες, άλλος έβγαζε καταστάσεις μεταξεταστέων μαθητών και γενικά δεκάδες άλλες ασχολίες που χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει ενα σχολείο. Παντού και πάντα υπάρχουν και λουφαδόροι. Αλλά υπάρχει και πολύ δουλειά που δεν φαίνεται. Α και να σου πω πως ο παλιός πληροφορικός κάνει χαλαρά την τριπλάσια δουλειά από μένα. Είναι βλέπεις και αυτός της συνομοταξίας των κορόιδων.

----------


## papashark

Να το πάμε ανάποδα, πόσα πέρνετε σήμερα, γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως πάμε από το 530 στο 1400 μέσα σε 4 χρόνια, καθότι μιλάμε για 25% αύξηση...

Αμα ήταν για 6% με το οποίο θα φτάνατε σε 4 χρόνια τα 1400, τότε σήμερα πέρνετε 1100 στην αρχή της 4ετίας που είναι τα διπλά από τα 530 που φωνάζετε, και αν πέρνετε 1100 σήμερα, τότε είσαστε καλοπληρωμένοι για μένα...

Πόσα πέρνει τελικά ο νεοδιόριστος δάσκαλος ? Τι άλλα επιδόματα έχει ?

Α, για το επίδομα των 176€, από ότι ξέρω έχετε πάρει τα 70κάτι, και περισσεύουν τα 105. 

Τώρα το 25% ποιό πλούσια η χώρα, το κοπανάνε όλοι οι αντικυβερνητικοί και είναι ακόμα ποιο γελοίοι από το ίδιο το 25%. Κλασσικό αντικυβερνητικό πυροτέχνημα που έχω βαρεθεί να το ακούω...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγώ δεν μίλησα πουθενά για τον μισθό του ανειδίκευτου εργάτη (530€). Είπα μάλιστα πως δεν μιλάμε για 530->1400 αλλά για 25% σε μια τετραετία. Πράγματι παίρνουμε 1100€ (για την ακρίβεια 920 καθαρά) ως νεοδιόριστοι με πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου. Ο συνάδελφος λίγο πριν βγει στην σύνταξη παίρνει 1180 καθαρά και έχει 30 χρόνια υπηρεσίας και 2 παιδιά.

Το θέμα δεν είναι το 25% στο ΑΕΠ. Είναι η κοροϊδία του "σας υποσχεθήκαμε μεν αλλά δεν έχουμε" την ίδια στιγμή που βγαίνεις στο εξωτερικό και δηλώνεις πλούσιος.

Τα 176 (έστω 105) τα πήρε γνωστός μου εργαζόμενος σε νοσοκομία πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες δικαστικά. Σίγουρη υπόθεση για τους δικηγόρους. Εμείς θα τα πάρουμε σε 6 εξαμηνιαίες δόσεις απο το 2007 κοινώς θα τα πάρουμε ολόκληρα το 2010. Καλό ε?

----------


## python

pkent79: 

Αφού έχεις τόσσα πολλά πτυχία, γιατι είσαι βοηθός, και δεν είσαι σε μία ανώτερη βαθμίδα?
Για να άνέβεις στην ανώτερη βαθμίδα πρέπει να τελειώσεις το διδακτορικό σου πρώτα???? ή μήπως επείδή ανήκεις στην αντιπολίτευση είσαι ακόμη βοηθός??? ή μηπως δεν υπάρχουν οι ανάλογοι γνωστοί??


papashark:

Για όλλα τα παραπάνω που έγραψες δηλ. εργατικός , αγαπάει την επιχήρηση κ.α. και βέβαια δικαιούτε να παίρνει 1200€ κ α θ α ρ ά που τα δίνεις εσύ και χωρίς να το σκεφτείς κάν γιατι π.χ. εσύ μπορεί να κάθεσε με τα πόδια στο γραφείο και να καπνίζεις πούρο και αυτός να μαμιέται στην κυριολεξία για την δική σου επιχειρηση, όπως ακριβώς έγραψες παραπάνω.

τα αξίζει??? μήπως αξίζει και λίγα παραπάνω????? 

αλλα στην Ελλάδα κανένας εργοδότης δεν ΕΚΤΙΜΑ την εργατικότητα του κάθε υπαλλήλου και όχι μόνο.


xaotikoς : 
ήτε ειδικευμένος, ήτε ανειδίκευτος με 530€ ξεκινάς, απλά προσθέτονται και επιδόματα, και επιπλέον πτυχία.

δηλ. με ένα πτυχίο πάς 630€ καθαρά περίπου, αλλα είναι το θέμα πως πολλοί δεν τα δινουν κάνα αυτα που δικαιούσε, θα δουλέψεις και θα μάθεις....  ::   ::  


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> papashark:
> 
> Για όλλα τα παραπάνω που έγραψες δηλ. εργατικός , αγαπάει την επιχήρηση κ.α. και βέβαια δικαιούτε να παίρνει 1200€ κ α θ α ρ ά που τα δίνεις εσύ και χωρίς να το σκεφτείς κάν γιατι π.χ. εσύ μπορεί να κάθεσε με τα πόδια στο γραφείο και να καπνίζεις πούρο και αυτός να μαμιέται στην κυριολεξία για την δική σου επιχειρηση, όπως ακριβώς έγραψες παραπάνω.
> 
> τα αξίζει??? μήπως αξίζει και λίγα παραπάνω????? 
> 
> αλλα στην Ελλάδα κανένας εργοδότης δεν ΕΚΤΙΜΑ την εργατικότητα του κάθε υπαλλήλου και όχι μόνο


Κατάλαβα, για σένα όσα και να δώσεις στον άλλο, εκείνος αξίζει παραπάνω...

Ο υπάλληλος μου ούτε 900€ καθαρά θα έπρεπε να παίρνει σύμφωνα με το νόμο, τον πληρώνω 30% παραπάνω, είμαι και κουβαρντάς....

Ναι ρε φίλε, εγώ θα κάθομαι με τα πόδια στο γραφείο και θα καπνίζω πούρο. Γι' αυτό πληρώνω τον υπάλληλο, για να καπνίζω εγώ πούρο, που είναι το πρόβλημα σου ?

Τι κόμπλεξ είναι αυτά, για όνομα, στο τέλος θα μου αρχίσεις και τις αναρχικές λαλακίες "θάνατος στα αφεντικά"...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## python

γιατι *π.χ.* εσύ μπορεί να κάθεσε με τα πόδια στο γραφείο και να καπνίζεις πούρο και αυτός να μαμιέται στην κυριολεξία για την δική σου επιχειρηση, όπως ακριβώς έγραψες παραπάνω. 


σε ψάρωσα νομίζω....  ::  έδωσα παράδειγμα, δεν αναφερώμουν για εσένα!!  ::  

*Ο υπάλληλος μου ούτε 900€ καθαρά θα έπρεπε να παίρνει σύμφωνα με το νόμο, τον πληρώνω 30% παραπάνω, είμαι και κουβαρντάς....* 

χάρη του κάνεις δηλαδή..... ε????  ::   ::  

υπερωρίες του κολάς???

δεν εχεις έρθει ποτέ στην θέση του απλού υπάλληλου, γιαυτο και δεν καταλαβαίνεις, έλλα στην θέση του!!! πιστεύω πως δεν κάνει ούτε 8ωρα αλλα θα χτυπάει κανα 10ωρο ...... εεεε?????  ::   ::  


Θανατός???? όχι βέβαια, απλά έλεγχος και όχι στη παρα-οικονομία  ::   ::  

αλλα ποτέ δεν θα συμβεί αυτό....  ::   ::  

εντάξυ εσυ κοιτάς το συμφέρον σου, και εγώ το συμφέρον μου, αλλα αντί να τα χώνουμε ο ένας στον άλλον (τρόπος του λέγειν..  ::  ), δεν θα έπρεπε να σπαστείς με το ΤΕΒΕ?????, με την ασφαλειά σου??? με την εφορία έτσι όπως σε φορολογεί??? γιατί να σε χρεώνουν τόσσα αν 'έχεις έναν υπάλληλο στην δουλειά?? και αυτό να αυξάνετε αναλόγα με το πόσοι δουλέυουν στην επιχείρηση?? γιατι εσένα σου μαμάει την επιχειρησή σου, ενώ σε κάτι άλλες.... μεγάαααααλες  ::   ::  κάνουν σαν να μήν τρέχει τ'ιποτα??? και ειπάρχουν άαααπειρες διευκολήνσεις? σε αυτούς?? 

θα είχες ένα κέρδος , ανάλογω με τον μισθό που ζητάω εγώ, όχι ίδιους, αλλα εσύ σαν εργοδότης και εγώ σαν υπάλληλος.

αλλα το βρήκανε το κολπάκι μας, και λένε : κάτσε να μαμήσω τον εργοδότη, ώστε να μαμίσει τον υπάλληλο και πίεση με πίεση θα κλείσει!!!
και θα κερδίσει η μεγάλη εταιρίαααα, συνήθως ανοίκουν σε μεγάαααλα ονόματα εεεμ οικογένιεςς  ::   ::   ::  


τα πάντα είναι μια αλυσσίδα, και τα πάντα είναι προς όφελος των ισχυρών.
κλάθεστε και λέτε γιατι να πάρει ο δάσκαλος τέτοιο μισθο...
ε όλοι να ζητήσουν αύξηση σε μισθούς, όχι μόνο αύξηση σε προϊόντα!!!
κεφάλαιο ωωω ναι υπάρχει!!!! πιστέψτε με, και με πάαααρα πολύ χλίδααα.

αλλά όχι σε εμάς , αλλά στους μιζάτους.

αυτά εξηγώ τόοοοση ώρα (εμ μέρες  ::  )

όσο για τους πλόύσιους??? συγνώμη που οι καλοί είναι πολλοί και οι κακοί λίγοι.
συγνώμη που οι κακοί φωνάζουν και οι καλοί να σκίβουν το κεφαλάκι τους , και να θαυμάζουν τους λίγους......  ::   ::  

αμα είναι να γίνω δολοφόνος, να γίνω έμπορας όπλων , ναρκοτικών και να πουλίσω την ίδια μου την χώρα........ ε ναι τ'οτε αμα είμαι πρόθυμος να πουλίσω την ίδια μου την μάνα, και με 5000 δρχ  ::   ::  θα γίνω πάααμπλουτος.  ::  



δεν είμαι ούτε αριστερός ούτε δεξιός, ούτε αναρχικός, είμαι ο Νίκος και βλέπω τι γίνεται, γιατι δοκιμάζω , όχι απλά κοιτάω. 


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

ελα να το ληξουμε το θεμα γιατι απ οτι βλεπω ανεβαινω, απο πλαγκτον εφτασα κουτσομουρα παμε να πιουμε καμια μπυρα ρε. παπασαρκ εσυ αραξε κανε τα πουρα σου στο γραφειο και οσοι ειστε ευχαριστημενοι με τη ζωη σας και τα λεφτα σας τσιλαρετε λιγο (μη χεσω ). και οπως εγω δρω κατα της κοινωνιας αγοραζωντας μια φτηνη σι εμ εξι εσυ παπασαρκ δωσε 30% παραπανω επειδη εισαι κουβαρντας.

----------


## python

ναι αυτό το έχω ακούσει ποοοολές φορές....

στον πόλεμο θα την πληρώνουν πάντα άμαχοι.....  ::   ::  

αλλα δεν είναι 2-3 .......  ::   ::  σωστά???




αριστερός??? 

ε ωραία, τότε εσυ είσαι φασίστας΄ή δεξιος, ή αναρχικός σωστά?????  ::   ::   ::   ::  

αυτές οι ετικέτες να μήν υπήρχαν πόσο ωραία θα είμασταν, γιατι κανε'ις δεν θα μπο΄ρούσε να πεί: ε εντάξυ μωρε ένας μαμάκας αριστερός-γφασίστας είναι τι να του πείς......  ::   ::  

γιαυτό ποτέ δεν θα υπάρξει συζήτηση με σεβασμό και με κάποια βάση, πάντα ο ένας θα τα ρίχνει στον άλλον.......  ::   ::  

κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτο εεε???????  ::   ::   ::  


ναι θα του έδεινα 1500€ όχι 530€, γιατί θα είχα βγέι με τον υπάλληλο και θα απαιτούσαμε μισθό σωστό.

Αν δεν δούλευε??? θα τον έδιωχνα.
(άλλο αυτό με την αποζιμίωση.... μεγάλη απάτη)

σε αυτηή τη κοινωνία, ζημιωμένος θα βγαίνει ο υπάλληλος, και ο μέσος εργοδότης, ενω οι μεγάλοι θα μαμάνε παντού.



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> γιατι *π.χ.* εσύ μπορεί να κάθεσε με τα πόδια στο γραφείο και να καπνίζεις πούρο και αυτός να μαμιέται στην κυριολεξία για την δική σου επιχειρηση, όπως ακριβώς έγραψες παραπάνω. 
> 
> 
> σε ψάρωσα νομίζω....  έδωσα παράδειγμα, δεν αναφερώμουν για εσένα!!  
> 
> *Ο υπάλληλος μου ούτε 900€ καθαρά θα έπρεπε να παίρνει σύμφωνα με το νόμο, τον πληρώνω 30% παραπάνω, είμαι και κουβαρντάς....* 
> 
> χάρη του κάνεις δηλαδή..... ε????   
> 
> ...


Το πρόβλημα στο να κάτσω με τα πόδια στο γραφείο και να καπνίσω το πούρο μου, είναι ότι πρώτον δεν καπνίζω, δεύτερον το γραφείο στο μαγαζί είναι από τζάμι  ::  

Εξακολουθείς να υπερβάλεις, δεν κάνει υπερωρίες  ::  

υπάρχουν καλά και κακά αφεντικά, μην το γενικεύεις.

Και ναι, σπάζομαι που δίνω ένα σωρό λευτά στο ΤΕΒΕ/ΤΑΕ, ενώ άμα τα έδινα σε ιδιωτική θα μου έκαναν και *****  ::  

Και ναι σπάζομαι που μου πέρνει ένα σωρό λεφτά η εφορία, και που δεν μπορώ να δηλώσω ζημιά.

Ξέρεις όμως ότι αύριο που θα κατεβάσει τους φορολογικούς συντελεστές για τις επιχειρήσεις και το περιμένω πως και πως, θα βγείτε και θα φωνάζετε ότι η κυβέρνηση υπηρετεί το κεφάλαιο ? Ξεχνόντας ότι το κεφάλαιο φέρνει την ανάπτυξη και η ανάπτυξη την οικονομική & κοινωνική ευημερία.


Και θα σου πω κάτι ακόμα για τα πόδια στο γραφείο και τον υπάλληλο που μαμιέτε.

Εγώ μετά την ληστεία στο μαγαζί τραβάω πολύ μεγάλα ζώρια. Και αν δεν τα καταφέρω, ο υπάλληλος θα ψάξει για άλλη δουλειά και θα συνεχίσει την ζωή του, ενώ εγώ θα χάσω το σπίτι μου (θα μου το πάρει η τράπεζα), θα με κυνηγάνε οι κλητήρες για τα χρέη, και θα ευχαριστώ για εκείνη την υπέροχη αλλαγή, που δεν πας εύκολα μέσα για χρέη, γιατί καμιά 10χρόνια πριν, θα πήγαινα και φυλακή....... (τόσο χάλια δεν είμαι, αλλά άμα είχαν αδειάσει άλλα 2 ράφια από το χρηματοκιβώτιο, εκεί θα ήμουν τώρα)...

----------


## papashark

> αριστερός??? 
> 
> ε ωραία, τότε εσυ είσαι φασίστας σωστά?????     
> 
> αυτές οι ετικέτες να μήν υπήρχαν πόσο ωραία θα είμασταν, γιατι κανε'ις δεν θα μπο΄ρούσε να πεί: ε εντάξυ μωρε ένας μαμάκας αριστερός-γφασίστας είναι τι να του πείς......


εμ βλέπεις που και εσύ έχεις κολήσει στις ταμπέλες ?

Το αντίθετα του αριστερού δεν είναι το φασίστας, αλλά είναι το δεξιός.

Ο φασίστας μπορεί να ανοίκει σε οποιοδήποτε χώρο, και όσο ποιό άκρα, τόσο ποιό εύκολα. Πχ ο αναρχικός είναι ένα είδος φασίστα, που προσπαθεί με την βία να μου επιβάλει αυτό που πιστεύει....

----------


## python

εεεεεεεεεεεε!!!! μα τι σου λέω τόση ώρααα?????? 

δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα???? 

αυτό ακριβώς σου λέω, αυτοι μαμάνε εσένα και εσύ εμένα, αλλα ουσιαστικά εσυ φένεσαι ο λαλάκας και όχι αυτοι!!!!!

γιαυτό κκαι οι φασιστο-αριτερο-αναρχικοί λένε θάνατος στα αφεντικά, αλλα η ουσία είναι .... ποιος είναι το αφεντικο?????

εσύ???? μπάαααααα χλωμό.
ο υπάλληλος?? με βασικό 530€???

μπααααααα

βλέπεις πως όλλα είναι ένας μεγάλος κύκλος???

είμαστε σαν ένα μπαλόνι, που υπάρχει μία κλωστή που τη κρατάει κάποιος/ κάποιοι.
ε εμείς ακόμα΄μέσα στο μπαλόνι είμαστε και τρωγόματσε, αντί να κοιτάξουμε που οδηγεί αυτη η κλωστή  ::   ::  



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

_αριστερός??? 

ε ωραία, τότε εσυ είσαι φασίστας΄ή δεξιος, ή αναρχικός σωστά?????    _ 


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


ξέχασα κάτι????  ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## python

Για τα smiles δεν έχεις δίκιο, προσπαθώ να τονίσω κάποιες καταστάσεις, για να μήν γίνονται παρεξηγήσεις, γιατι μερικές φορές όπως είναι και φυσικό, άμα γράφεις χωρίς smiles, θεωρείται πολύυυ σοβαρό και αυστηρό το κείμενο, και ανάλογα με το είδος της συζήτησης γίνονται και εύκολα παρεξηγήσεις.  ::  

τα  ::   ::   ::   ::  στο τέλος, αποφάσισα να είναι ένα είδος σφραγίδας  ::  

βλακεία, το ξέρω , άλλα έχει γέλιο.  ::   ::   ::  



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

σε αυτό εχεις δικιο, γιατι αν βγώ εγώ και εσύ, θα βγει ο papashark με την παρέα του  ::   ::  και θα διαδηλώσει εναντίον μας!!!!  ::   ::   ::  


με λίγα λόγια , είμαστε για φάγωμα!!!!  ::   ::  



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

> xaotikoς : 
> ήτε ειδικευμένος, ήτε ανειδίκευτος με 530€ ξεκινάς, απλά προσθέτονται και επιδόματα, και επιπλέον πτυχία.
> 
> δηλ. με ένα πτυχίο πάς 630€ καθαρά περίπου, αλλα είναι το θέμα πως πολλοί δεν τα δινουν κάνα αυτα που δικαιούσε, θα δουλέψεις και θα μάθεις....


Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ο καλός δεν χάνεται και δεν παίρνει ούτε 530 ούτε 630. Προσπάθησε να γίνεις ο καλός και όχι να φωνάζεις γιατί παίρνεις 530.

Και στην τελική, λάθος επάγγελμα διάλεξες αν σου δίνει 630 και με το ζόρι, λυπάμαι.

hint: γιατί ο υδραυλικός και ο ηλεκτρολόγος στη σήμερον ημέρα έχουν ξεσκιστεί στην δουλειά και ο πολιτικός μηχανικός/φυσικός κλπ κλπ ψάχνουν και δεν βρίσκουν ή τους "κοροϊδεύουν" με 500-600 ευρό?

----------


## python

όποια δουλειά και να κάνεις βασικός είναι 530€ και τέλος.

μετα απο 10 χρόνια με επιδόματα και 10ωρα και με πολύ κόπο, θα έχεις ένα μισθό 1100-1200€ και αμα είσαι και με οικογένια άντε να πάνε 1600€

έχεις δουλέψει και σου δώσανε παραπάνω????

που που??? να πάμε και εμείς αν είναι, γιατι εγώ ολόκληρο κατάστημα κράταγα με 10ωρα, και δεν μου έδεινε όσα λές!!! 

αλλα ξέχασα εγώ ζώ σε άλλη χώρα, η μάλον στον κόσμο μου, και ειμαι τυφλός και χαζός και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στον τομέα εργασίας, ενώ εσύ ξές.

οκ τεσπα. έχεις δίκιο.  ::   ::   ::   ::  


αντε βρε και σε λίγο που το γ'αλα θα πάει 5.00€ ΄και το ψωμί 1.50€ και το μπουκαλάκι νερό 1.00€ και ο καφές 5.00€ με 6.00€ να σε δώ εκει, αλλα μάλον τα ιδια θα λες.... εεεεεεε????  ::   ::   ::   ::  




 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

> έχεις δουλέψει και σου δώσανε παραπάνω????


Φυσικά. 

Θες λεφτά? Πήγαινε γίνε σερβιτόρος. Οικοδομή, μπετατζής 40 ευρώ την ημέρα και άμα είσαι σε καλό συνεργείο έχεις 25 μέρες δουλειά το μήνα (25χ40=1000 ευρώ).

Παλικάρι μου δεν σου λέω ότι όλα είναι καλά και ρόδινα ούτε ότι στην Ελλάδα έχουμε καλούς μισθούς. Απλά δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε όλοι και ωραία δουλειά και ωραίο μισθό και και... Είναι και θέμα επιλογών.

Με την ανεργία που υπάρχει πρέπει να βρεις επάγγελμα το οποίο να έχει την περισσότερη ζήτηση, να γίνεις καλός σε αυτό, να το αγαπήσεις, να τρέξεις, να ξεσκιστείς για να πετύχεις.

Αν περιμένεις να σου αυξήσουνε το μισθό με την απεργία, να μην ανέβουν οι τιμές από τα προϊόντα κλπ κλπ, δυστυχώς το έχασες το τραίνο. Μακάρι να γινότανε...

Και btw δεν στα λέω προσωπικά γιατί δεν σε ξέρω. Την άποψή σου αντικρούω.

----------


## argi

BTW Μήν βρίζεις τον οποιοδήποτε επιχειρηματία... 

Γιατί ακόμα κι αν αυτός καπνίζει το πούρο του με τα πόδια στο τραπέζι... (πράγμα εξαιρετικα΄απίθανο... καθότι όποιος έχει επιχείριση είναι πραγματικός σκλάβος της δουλειάς του...) μην ξεχνάμε ποιος δίνει δουλεια και ποιος πληρώνει υπαλλήλους...

Και ποιος αν έλειπε θα είχαμε άλλο ένα άνεργο στο δρόμο...

Όποιος είπε "θάνατος στα αφεντικά" ξέχασε να πει πως χωρίς αφεντικά δεν υπάρχει δουλεια... υπάρχει ανεργία... ή απλώς πίστευε ότι το δημόσιο τους χωράει όλους...

Όποιος πιστευει ότι είναι ευκολο το να έχεις δική σου δουλειά ή να έχεις ελευθερο επάγγελμα απλά ας το κάνει...

Γιατί εγώ ήμουν σε πελάτη 12 ώρες χτές Κυριακάτικα και σηκώθηκα στις 6 για να είμαι πάλι εκεί... 

Άντε καλημέρα...

@rg!

----------


## pkent79

> pkent79: 
> 
> Αφού έχεις τόσσα πολλά πτυχία, γιατι είσαι βοηθός, και δεν είσαι σε μία ανώτερη βαθμίδα?
> Για να άνέβεις στην ανώτερη βαθμίδα πρέπει να τελειώσεις το διδακτορικό σου πρώτα???? ή μήπως επείδή ανήκεις στην αντιπολίτευση είσαι ακόμη βοηθός??? ή μηπως δεν υπάρχουν οι ανάλογοι γνωστοί??


Είσαι βλάκας ή μου φαίνεται; Εργαστηριακός συνεργάτης δεν σημαίνει βοηθός, κάνω κανονικότατα μάθημα μόνος μου, είμαι υπεύθυνος για δυο εργαστηριακά μαθήματα και μάλιστα διδάσκω και τη θεωρία του ενός. Για αυτό και για άλλους λόγους που έχουν να κάνουν με υπηρεσίες που προσφέρω στο τμήμα είμαι από τους πιο σημαντικούς εργαστηριακούς συνεργάτες του τμήματος. Δεν έχω ανέβει σε βαθμίδα γιατί δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα στρατιωτικό (είμαι 27), δεν έχω τελειώσει το διδακτορικό μου και δεν έχει προκηρυχθεί κάποια θέση για την οποία να μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση.

----------


## petrosb

χμμμμμ..... Αναψαν τα αιματα......

----------


## python

από ό,τι μου γράφεις μετά απο πολλά χρόνια σπουδών και πτυχίων παραμένεις και θα παραμείνεις ένας βοηθός εργαστηριακός συνεργάτης.

αναφέρεις οτι είσαι υπέυθυνος, τι συμαίνει υπέυθυνος?
τι συμαίνει υπευθυνότητα?

όσο για το διδακτορικό σου, έτσι οπως μου το γράφεις είναι σαν να πέρνεις χαρτάκι προτερεότητας του ΙΚΑ.  ::  

είσαι υποτιθέμενος καθηγητής (για να έρθω στα λόγια σου) και μιλάς άσχημα σε συνανθρωπό σου και απο εκεί και πέρα βγάζω το συμπερασμά μου πως το επίπεδό σου είναι κατώτερο και απο βοηθό εργαστηριακού συνεργάτη.... δήλ. κρίμα στα πτυχία που έχεις πάρει είσαι 27 χρονών και δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.  ::   ::   :: 

και αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν είσαι σωστός επαγγελματίας και σωστός στην δουλειά σου.  ::   ::  



 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> από ό,τι μου γράφεις μετά απο πολλά χρόνια σπουδών και πτυχίων παραμένεις και θα παραμείνεις ένας βοηθός εργαστηριακός συνεργάτης.
> 
> αναφέρεις οτι είσαι υπέυθυνος, τι συμαίνει υπέυθυνος?
> τι συμαίνει υπευθυνότητα?
> 
> όσο για το διδακτορικό σου, έτσι οπως μου το γράφεις είναι σαν να πέρνεις χαρτάκι προτερεότητας του ΙΚΑ.  
> 
> είσαι υποτιθέμενος καθηγητής (για να έρθω στα λόγια σου) και μιλάς άσχημα σε συνανθρωπό σου και απο εκεί και πέρα βγάζω το συμπερασμά μου πως το επίπεδό σου είναι κατώτερο και απο βοηθό εργαστηριακού συνεργάτη.... δήλ. κρίμα στα πτυχία που έχεις πάρει είσαι 27 χρονών και δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.   
> 
> και αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν είσαι σωστός επαγγελματίας και σωστός στην δουλειά σου.


Python, μην περιμένεις να σου μιλάει ο άλλος καλά.

Είσαι πάρα πολύ επιθετικός με όλους, άμα δεν δείχνεις σεβασμό, μην περιμένεις να σου δείχνουν...

----------


## pkent79

Δηλαδή θες το σεβασμό μου τη στιγμή που δεν ξέρεις καν τα βασικά;
Αμφισβητείς τις γνώσεις μου, την υπευθυνότητα, το κύρος μου και θέλεις να σκάσω για τη ζαχαρένια σου; Κοίτα να κάνεις εσύ ότι μπορείς για τον εαυτό σου αντί να ρωτάς τι έχω κάνει εγώ και τι αξίζω.

 ::

----------


## argi

προφανώς μαζί με το μάθημα περί του "πως προχωράς δουλευοντας" και το "δεν φταινε οι αλλοι για ό,τι μου συμβαίνει" χάσαμε και το μάθημα "αν δεν σεβεσαι δεν σε σεβονται"... δικαιολογειται όμως... μπορεί να ειμασταν σε καμια πορεία... 

@rg!

----------


## python

pkent79
Μπορείς να μας πεις που εργάζεσε? δεν χρειάζετε λεπτομέριες σε ποιο τμήμα.... και πόσες ώρες την εβδομάδα το maximum έχεις δικαίωμα να πάρεις?
που έχεις κάνει τα μεταπτυχιακά???.....

εγώ ξέρω πως για να κάνεις διδακτορικό και να το τελείώσεις πρέπει να ασπρίσουν τα μαλιά σου.....







 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Το αν θα ασπρίσουν τα μαλλιά μου τι σε νοιάζει εσένα; Σκέφτεσαι να μου πουλάς βαφή;

----------


## loipon123

@ python. Με απλά λόγια [για λεπτομέρειες μπορείς να ανατρέξεις στις σχετικές προκυρήξεις που δημοσιεύονται στον τύπο κάθε τέλος ακαδημαικού έτους]:

Εργαστηριακός συνεργάτης, με πλήρη προσόντα = Πτυχίο + Μετ/κο + 5χρόνια προυπηρεσία. Η θέση είναι με σύμβαση με διάρκεια ένα χρόνο συνήθως. Η μέγιστη απασχόληση είναι 15 ώρες την εβδομάδα και ουσιαστικά αφορά στην διεξαγωγή ενος η περισσοτέρων εργαστηριακών μαθημάτων.

Ο νόμος δίνει το δικαίωμα στο ίδρυμα [ΤΕΙ] να προσλάβει και εργαστηριακούς συνεργάτες με ελλιπή προσόντα αν δεν υπάρχουν άτομα με πλήρη προσόντα για να καλυψουν την θέση. Είναι αρκετά συχνό το φαινόμενο και είναι μια καλή δυνατότητα για να μαζέψεις προυπηρεσία.

Επιστημονικός συνεργάτης, με πλήρη προσόντα = Πτυχίο+Μετ/κο+Διδ/κο+4(αν θυμάμαι καλά) χρόνια Προυπηρεσία. Σύμβαση για ένα χρόνο συνήθως, 15 ώρες το μέγιστο. Μπορείς να διδάξεις θεωρητικά μαθήματα. 

Όπως και πριν, σε περίπτωση μη συμπλήρωσης των θέσεων απο άτομα με πλήρη προσόντα προσλαμβάνονται άτομα με ελλιπή.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα, παρακαλώ να κατεβάσετε και λίγο τους τόνους...

----------


## python

αυτά τα ξέρω, αλλα ρώτησα για έτακτος, και δεν απάντησε, γιαυτό είμαι τόσο επιθετικός, γιατι δεν μου αρέσει η ανειλικρινεια, με λίγα λόγια το δούλεμα.

δεν έχει μαθητές απο ΤΕΙ, αρα δεν είναι ΤΕΙ, αλλα ΑΕΙ που δικαιούνται λιγότερες ώρες , αλλα παραπάνω λεφτα....

έχω άτομο στην οικογένια με διδακτορικό, μεταπτυχιακό και πτυχίο πολυτεχνίου και 23 χρόνια είναι σε θέση ετάκτου, και άτομα με fake πτυχία και με μεταπτυχιακά ...  ::  τους παίρνουν και τους κάνουν μόνιμους.
αυτά ανέφερα ποιο πίσω, αλλα κανεις δεν μίλησε....  ::  αλλάζανε θέμα με υπεκφηγές του στύλ: εγω κανω αυτό , εγώ κάνω το άλλο, εσυ εισαι ανάρχας, εσυ πάς σε πορείες... κ.α.

και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η κοροϊδία.

Η κοροϊδία δημιουργεί την επιθετηκότητα.  ::   ::  δυστηχώς, γιατι δεν υπάρχει σεβασμός , όταν κατηγορούμε κάποιους γιατι ενδέχεται να πέρνει και άλλες καταστάσεις η μπάλα.

όπως και τα υπονοούμενα πως οι νέοι το ένα οι νέοι το άλλο.....

άσχετο για κάποιους αλλα για άλους.....  ::  :

"γιατι δεν πρόλλαβα γαμότω μου την χούντα???? απο το police-μανια"


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

ΤΕΙ Πειραιά, πλήρη προσόντα, πλήρες ωράριο.
Όλα μου τα πτυχία έγκυρα και με αρκετά καλούς βαθμούς. Αναγνωρισμένα μεταπτυχιακά από το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ με κατασκευαστικά κομμάτια (software+hardware) και στις δυο διπλωματικές τους. Διδακτορικό στο ΕΚΠΑ εδώ και τρία χρόνια και για προσωπικούς μου λόγους δεν θα τελειώσω τώρα σύντομα.

Τίποτα άλλο; Το εκκαθαριστικό της εφορίας μου σε ενδιαφέρει;

----------


## python

::   ::   ::  

αυτα που ανέφερα περι βύσματος, και κλεψιας, και δημιουργίας περιουσιών στην σχολή απο μίζες δεν ισχύει?? 

κάποιοι απο αυτούς δεν διώχτηκαν απο άλλες σχολές και τους πείραν σε εμάς?? λόγω ανάρμοστης συμπεριφοράς???



γιαυτο τα πείρα ανάποδα και συγνώμη για την επιθετηκοτητα, αλλα αυτο ακριβώς σε ειχα ρωτήσει, όοοολοι αυτοι είναι μονιμοι ναι η όχι?? ποσα πέρνουν τον μήνα?? (καθαρά λεω εγώ, χωρίς μίζες...) κάνουν σωστό μαθημα??? ξέρουν να διδάσκουν??? πόσους κόβουν?? τι βιβλία επιβάλουν κάποιοι να χρησιμοποιούνται??? τα βιβλία που έχουν γραψει τα έχεις συνδιάσει με βιβλία του εξωτερικού??? 

για αυτούς ξέρω 100% υπάρχουν και τα "παιδιά" τους βέβαια....

όλη την δουλειά την κάνουν οι έτακτοι ??? ναι η όχι???

ο έτακτος ξέρω πως είναι εργαστηριακός συνεργάτης.... σωστά???
όπου όταν τελειώσει η σχολική περίοδος, αυτόματα γραφονται στον ΟΑΕΔ, γιατι θεωρούνται άνεργοι σωστά?? 
και όταν ξεκινάει η επόμενη χρονιά, κάνουν τάμματα για να τπυς πάρουν ξανά στην δουλειά.
αυτά ξέρω εγώ και τα ζώ....

αυτό ξέρω εγω, γιατι έχω άτομο απο την οικογένια μου που είναι έτακτο είναι στα ΤΕΙ και έχει πολλύ περισσότερα διπλώματα, σε πολλύ ποιο δύσκολα πανεπηστήμια και σε ποιό σκληρές εποχές, + 25 χρόνια προυπηρεσίας (και ακόμα έτακτη...  ::  ) .


και δικαιούσε 15 ώρες την εβδομάδα σωστά???

γιατι δεν τα λες με το Α και με το Ω???????

πάντα φιλικά. (σε forum είσαι δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος μονιμος απο τα ΤΕΙ πειραια , και να παρακολουθει.....  ::  )

----------


## Vigor

> (σε forum είσαι δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος μονιμος απο τα ΤΕΙ πειραια , και να παρακολουθει.....  )


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

τους εχω ολους στο γ*XXX*ΤΕΙ μου ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ 

οχι μαν μη μασας δε μπαινει κανεις εδω μεσα αλλα και παλι τους εχω περασει ολους  :: 

*Moderated by fon_hussan: Μη βωμολοχείτε παρακαλώ*

----------


## python

και εγώ μόνο 2 έχω για να πάρω το χαρτί!!! 
mIcri και τηλεποικινωνίες..........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  





 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## loipon123

@python. Όπως σωστά σου τόνισε και ο Vigor μάλλον υπάρχει κόσμος που παρακολουθει οπότε για το δικό σου καλό [συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση γαρ] πρόσεχε τι γράφεις και καλού κακού σβήσε και τα ονόματα...

Φιλικά μιλώντας πάντα, θα ήθελα να σημειώσω τα παρακάτω:
1. Πάσης φύσεως πλαστογραφίες δημ. εγγράφων, εκλογές καθηγητών, ΔΕΝ γίνονται χωρις την συναίνεση σημαντικού αριθμού καθηγητών ενός Ιδρύματος. Κάθε αίτηση εξτάζεται απο τριμελή επιτροπή αρχικά, και μετά ο φάκελος προχωράει παραπέρα [εκλογή μόνιμου καθηγητή]. Στην περίπτωση των προγραμμάτων υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις... Οι έκτακτοι είναι δυστυχως απο τα πιο ξέφραγα αμπέλια απο μεριας ελέγχου. Ίσως (δεν γνωρίζω για το ΤΟΡ) να βλέπεις μόνο την κορυφή απο το παγόβουνο.

2. Οι έκτακτοι θεωρητικά δεν έπρεπε να βγάζουν δουλειά απλά να υποστηρίζουν και να καλύπτουν τα κενά. Δεν νοείται σοβαρό Ίδρυμα όπου το ποσοστο των εκτάκτων να είναι 80% (επαρχιακά ΤΕΙ), χωρις γραφεία και επικοινωνία με τον φοιτητή/σπουδαστή. Δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς δουλειά με τέτοιο μισθό και ασφαλιστική κάλυψη. 

3. Για να γνωρίζεις, για να μπεις στον ΟΑΕΔ πρέπει να μαζέψεις και κάποια ένσημα κάθε χρόνο,πράγμα που δεν γίνεται αν δεν πάρεις πλήρες ωράριο. Η διδασκαλία στην τριτοβάθμια θα πρέπει να απαιτεί αφοσίωση (== πλήρες ωράριο, όσο είναι δυνατόν, παρουσία στο Ίδρυμα πέραν των ωρών διδασκαλίας και φυσικά διάβασμα), και δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι η βολεψιά του κάθε "Πανάγου". Αυτό αν θες να μάθεις εσύ και το παιδί σου κάποια γράμματα.

4. Όπως σου έγραψα και σε παραπάνω πόστ, οι έκτακτοι είναι είτε επιστημονικοί είτε εργαστηριακοί συνεργάτες, με μισθολογική και διδακτική διαφορά [πλην των εξαιρέσεων].

5. Οι κατηγορίες, σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι βάσιμες μόνο αν μπορούν να υποστηριχθούν. Αρκετοί "γνωρίζουν" τι συμβαίνει αλλά οι πρόσβαση στις αποδείξεις και η επιμονή για να διωχθούν ποινικά οι παραβάτες δυστυχώς δεν περισσεύει για πολλούς λόγους.

Το ΤΟΡ, όπου απ' ότι βλέπω ανήκεις θεωρείται ένα απο τα πιο διεφθαρμένα Ιδρύματα αυτού του τόπου [θυμίζω και τις γνωστές τηλ. εκπομπές]. Απο την άλλη λίγα έχουν γίνει για την κάθαρσή του.

Σίγουρα έχεις δίκαιο να διαμαρτύρεσαι και σου θυμίζω ότι τα φόρουμ δεν αποτελούν/προσφέρουν λύση. Οι μάχες που δίνετε στις καταλήψεις και στις πορείες θα πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνουν και τις αλλαγές στην σχολή σας. Αν κάποιος διώχθηκε απο κάπου, ήρθε εκεί και δεν συμμορφώθηκε μπορείς να τον διώξεις και απ' εκεί.

Με τον καιρό βέβαια θα δεις και τους Μπαρμπά-Θωμάδες συμφοιτητές και συμφοιτήτριές σου που θα φτάσουν στην ζωή τους και με ποιούς τρόπους και θα τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου...

----------


## pkent79

> Moderated::MickFlemm διεγράφησαν τα ονόματα από το quote...
> 
> αυτα που ανέφερα περι βύσματος, και κλεψιας, και δημιουργίας περιουσιών στην σχολή απο μίζες δεν ισχύει?? 
> 
> κάποιοι απο αυτούς δεν διώχτηκαν απο άλλες σχολές και τους πείραν σε εμάς?? λόγω ανάρμοστης συμπεριφοράς???
> 
> τον Κικκίλια τον ξέρεις???


Κανέναν τους δεν ξέρω. Δεν ανήκω στα τμήματα τους. Τον Κικκίλια τον έχω δει αλλά και να τον ξαναδώ δεν θα τον θυμάμαι.




> γιαυτο τα πείρα ανάποδα και συγνώμη για την επιθετηκοτητα, αλλα αυτο ακριβώς σε ειχα ρωτήσει, όοοολοι αυτοι είναι μονιμοι ναι η όχι?? ποσα πέρνουν τον μήνα?? (καθαρά λεω εγώ, χωρίς μίζες...) κάνουν σωστό μαθημα??? ξέρουν να διδάσκουν??? πόσους κόβουν?? τι βιβλία επιβάλουν κάποιοι να χρησιμοποιούνται??? τα βιβλία που έχουν γραψει τα έχεις συνδιάσει με βιβλία του εξωτερικού??? 
> 
> για αυτούς ξέρω 100% υπάρχουν και τα "παιδιά" τους βέβαια....


Δεν είμαι κανενός καθηγητή παιδί και οι γονείς μου δεν έχουν την απαραίτητη μόρφωση για κάτι τέτοιο, έμποροι είναι οι άνθρωποι.




> όλη την δουλειά την κάνουν οι έτακτοι ??? ναι η όχι???
> 
> ο έτακτος ξέρω πως είναι εργαστηριακός συνεργάτης.... σωστά???
> όπου όταν τελειώσει η σχολική περίοδος, αυτόματα γραφονται στον ΟΑΕΔ, γιατι θεωρούνται άνεργοι σωστά?? 
> και όταν ξεκινάει η επόμενη χρονιά, κάνουν τάμματα για να τπυς πάρουν ξανά στην δουλειά.
> αυτά ξέρω εγώ και τα ζώ....


Αρκετή δουλειά ναι την βγάζουν οι έκτακτοι γιατί είναι και αναλογικά πιο πολλοί. Προσωπικά δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω κανένα τάμμα μιας και έχω όλα τα απαραίτητα προσόντα και τα μαθήματα που κάνω βασίζονται απόλυτα σε εμένα τόσο διδακτικά, όσο και τεχνικά.




> αυτό ξέρω εγω, γιατι έχω άτομο απο την οικογένια μου που είναι έτακτο είναι στα ΤΕΙ και έχει πολλύ περισσότερα διπλώματα, σε πολλύ ποιο δύσκολα πανεπηστήμια και σε ποιό σκληρές εποχές, + 25 χρόνια προυπηρεσίας (και ακόμα έτακτη...  ) .


Δεν μου λέει κάτι συγκεκριμένο αυτό. Και οι γνώσεις που μπορεί να λάβει κάποιος τώρα είναι περισσότερες. Ποιό το συμπέρασμα;




> και δικαιούσε 15 ώρες την εβδομάδα σωστά???


16 ώρες με πλήρη πλέον προσόντα





> γιατι δεν τα λες με το Α και με το Ω???????


Αν οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιώ έχουν Α και Ω δεν τα αφαιρώ απο αυτές, πως σου ήρθε αυτή η εντύπωση;





> πάντα φιλικά. (σε forum είσαι δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος μονιμος απο τα ΤΕΙ πειραια , και να παρακολουθει.....  )

----------


## panste

Θα παρακαλούσα να διορθωθούν – αφαιρεθούν οι χαρακτηρισμοί σε συγκεκριμένα ονόματα και να δοθεί λίγη προσοχή στους χαρακτηρισμούς

----------


## sotirisk

@python:

Με τον τρόπο που γράφεις (ασύντακτο κείμενο, μη σωστή ροή κειμένου = γράφω ότι μου κατέβει) και μας δυσκολεύεις να το διαβάσουμε, και δεν ξέρω τι θες να πεις τελικά. 

Ότι το πρόβλημα είναι οι καθηγητές των Πανεπιστημίων - ΤΕΙ? 

Για ΤΕΙ δεν ξέρω να σου πω, στο Πανεπιστήμιο που είμαι, σίγουρα υπάρχουν και κάποιοι "περίεργοι" (με την καλή όμως έννοια, του ότι ζητάνε πολλά από τους φοιτητές), αλλά η πλειοψηφία είναι αρκετά έως πολύ καλοί. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και οι "καραγκιόζηδες" (πάντα σε εισαγωγικά και πάντα από τη σκοπιά του φοιτητή, καθ'ότι αν συνεργαστείς σε άλλο βαθμό με τον οποιοδήποτε καθηγητή θεωρείς ότι του αρμόζει ο άνωθεν χαρακτηρισμός, πιθανότατα θα αλλάξεις γνώμη). 

Μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι ο φοιτητής, αρκείται στο να περάσει ένα μάθημα. 
Αν ο καθηγητής τον περάσει, είναι ο καλύτερος του κόσμου, αν τον κόψει, ο χειρότερος (και διάφοροι άλλοι χαρακτηρισμοί). 

@all
Γενικότερα, προσωπικά επιμένω σε αυτό που λέγαμε πριν από 3-4 μήνες: ότι το 3 (2,99) % του ΑΕΠ ΔΕΝ φτάνει πια για την παιδεία, και ότι -πιστεύω- δεν χρειάζεται το 13% (πια) σε στρατιωτικό εξοπλισμό. 

Για τους δασκάλους και όσα λέχθηκαν, συμφωνώ με την τοποθέτηση του Babba, πιστεύω ότι βλέπει τα πράγματα σωστά καθ'ότι είναι "από μέσα".
Φωνάζουν όλοι για τα 1400 ευρώ, όταν:
1) δεν πρόκειται να τους τα δώσουν
2) ακόμη και αν τους τα δώσουν (που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση), μετά από 20 χρόνια θα έχουν γίνει το πολύ 1800 (1600 είναι μια πιο ρεαλιστική προσέγγιση).

Αυτά για τα "μειωμένα ρίσκα" και δημόσιο vs ιδιωτικό, ενώ πάντα θέλουμε να είναι "public servants" (δηλαδή ευρωπαίοι με μισθό πλάκας) είναι αστειότητες. Ναι, προφανώς υπάρχουν καραγκιόζηδες εκπαιδευτικοί όπως υπάρχουν και καραγκιόζηδες διευθυντές τραπεζών, ο καραγκιόζης είναι άποψη και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον είναι επίκτητη η ιδιότητα και όχι εκ γενετής προερχόμενη.

Και για όσους δεν κατέχουν ιστορία, η καθιέρωση της μονιμότητας στο δημόσιο τομεά, έγινε -αν θυμάμαι καλά από τον Τρικούπη- για να σταματήσει κάθε 4 χρόνια που ήταν οι εκλογές να αλλάζει ΟΛΗ η Δημόσια διοίκηση, ανάλογα με το κόμμα που εκλεγόταν. Τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι σήμερα (~100? χρόνια μετά) έχει αλλάξει αυτό, όταν ήδη με τη μονιμότητα σε ισχύ, οι διευθυντές των ΔΕΚΟ είναι τσιράκια του κάθε κόμματος (αφού όταν αλλάζει η κυβέρνηση ή/και ο υπεύθυνος υπουργός τους αλλάζουν) και με τα τόσα σκάνδαλα που σκάνε κάθε μέρα (και πόσα ακόμη δεν πρόκειται να δουν ποτέ το φως της δημοσιότητας). 

Η αξιολόγηση είναι κάτι πολύ θετικό σαν θεσμός, και πολύ χρήσιμο, όταν γίνεται με βάση αυτό που λέμε "αξιοκρατία", όταν γίνεται με βάση κομματικά συμφέροντα (που πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει εδώ - μπορεί να είμαι κακόπιστος/απαισιόδοξος κλπ. αλλά όπως λέει και το ανέκδοτο: απαισιόδοξος -> αισιόδοξος με εμπειρία) δεν νομίζω ότι θα λειτουργήσει.

----------


## papashark

> Και για όσους δεν κατέχουν ιστορία, η καθιέρωση της μονιμότητας στο δημόσιο τομεά, έγινε -αν θυμάμαι καλά από τον Τρικούπη- για να σταματήσει κάθε 4 χρόνια που ήταν οι εκλογές να αλλάζει ΟΛΗ η Δημόσια διοίκηση, ανάλογα με το κόμμα που εκλεγόταν. Τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι σήμερα (~100? χρόνια μετά) έχει αλλάξει αυτό, όταν ήδη με τη μονιμότητα σε ισχύ, οι διευθυντές των ΔΕΚΟ είναι τσιράκια του κάθε κόμματος (αφού όταν αλλάζει η κυβέρνηση ή/και ο υπεύθυνος υπουργός τους αλλάζουν) και με τα τόσα σκάνδαλα που σκάνε κάθε μέρα (και πόσα ακόμη δεν πρόκειται να δουν ποτέ το φως της δημοσιότητας).


Εδω στις τελευταίες εκλογές δεν άλλαξαν πολλοί διοικητές και για αρκετό καιρό, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι πήραν και "προαγωγή" (βλέπε αρχηγός Πυροσβεστικής σε ΓΓΠΠ).

Αμα καταργηθούν οι συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις που λειτουργούν με τις λίστες των κλαδικών, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει  ::

----------


## vegos

> Εδω στις τελευταίες εκλογές δεν άλλαξαν πολλοί διοικητές και για αρκετό καιρό, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι πήραν και "προαγωγή" (βλέπε αρχηγός Πυροσβεστικής σε ΓΓΠΠ).


Το 99,9999% των διοικητών/προέδρων/γενικών γραμματέων/*.* άλλαξε (και αλλάζει) μετά τις εκλογές....

Για την ακρίβεια μάλιστα, στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία πχ, έχουν αλλάξει ήδη 2 φορές (ο κάθε Υπουργός πάει τους δικούς του).. Το ίδιο γίνεται σε κάθε εποπτευόμενο από Υπουργείο οργανισμό (δηλαδή, παντού)....




> Αμα καταργηθούν οι συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις που λειτουργούν με τις λίστες των κλαδικών, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει


Τουλάχιστον αυτοί, μπαίνουν από τον εκάστοτε Υπουργό (και λογικό είναι). Το προσωπικό του καθενός από αυτούς, μπαίνει από τον ίδιο...

----------


## python

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

παρακαλώ καποιος mod να αφερέσει τα ονόματα που ανέφερα.

ευχαριστώ.





 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Το 99,9999% των διοικητών/προέδρων/γενικών γραμματέων/*.* άλλαξε (και αλλάζει) μετά τις εκλογές....


Εσένα ειδικά ζήτησα εγώ ο ιδιος προσωπικός (που λένε και οι κύπριοι) να σε στήλουν σπίτι σου (για να πληρώνεσε χωρίς να κουράζεσε....)  ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Εσένα ειδικά ζήτησα εγώ ο ιδιος προσωπικός (που λένε και οι κύπριοι) να σε στήλουν σπίτι σου


Πήγα, μην ανησυχείς  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nuke

τει πειραιά κλειστό μέχρι δευτέρα..

τει αθήνας μέχρι παρασκευή..

τετάρτη πάλι συλλαλητήριο..

μιας και δεν ακούγεται τίποτα για την κατάσταση στην παιδεία ας ξεθάψουμε λίγο το topic ...

πάρτε σα δεδομένο ότι η εξεταστική θα χαθεί συνεπώς και το εξάμηνο..

παμε

----------


## papashark

Ωραία θα ξυπνήσουν τα αίματα.

γαβ γαβ γαβ

γαβ γαβ

(παύση επιχειρημάτων  ::  )




> τει πειραιά κλειστό μέχρι δευτέρα..
> 
> τει αθήνας μέχρι παρασκευή..
> 
> τετάρτη πάλι συλλαλητήριο..
> 
> μιας και δεν ακούγεται τίποτα για την κατάσταση στην παιδεία ας ξεθάψουμε λίγο το topic ...
> 
> πάρτε σα δεδομένο ότι η εξεταστική θα χαθεί συνεπώς και το εξάμηνο..
> ...


Να ρωτήσω, έχουν χαθεί πολλές εξεταστικές στο παρελθόν ?

Γιατί από το παρελθόν θυμάμαι το ανέκδοτο της "διπλής εξεταστικής" όπου προς ικανοποίηση των φοιτητών, τα Πανεπιστήμεια μετατράπηκαν σε "ανοιχτά πανεπιστήμεια εξ' αποστάσεως" αφού πήγαινες απλά να δώσεις το μάθημα χωρίς να υπάρχει ούτε παρακολούθηση ούτε τίποτα  ::

----------


## nuke

τώρα άμα σου πω ότι το περίμενα να είσαι ο πρώτος που θα απάνταγε ..  ::  


βασικά τα λέω μπας και αφυπνιστεί κανείς και πάει σε καμμιά συνέλευση να ψηφίσει θετικά ή αρνητικά..

δε γίνεται να παίρνουν απόφαση 200 άτομα..

και απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω δε θα κάνει πίσω ούτε η κυβέρνηση ούτε οι φοιτητές.

η κατάσταση είναι περίεργη και η αποσιωποίηση που υπάρχει έχει φέρνει τον κόσμο στην εξής κατασταση: 

-οι φοιτητές κάνουν κατάληψη
-τα κωλόπαιδα λουφάρουν πάλι..

----------


## pkent79

Όλοι επαναπαύονται στο γεγονός ότι δεν χάνεται ποτέ το εξάμηνο.
Όμως κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει αυτό και τότε θα καταλάβουν ότι κάθε αγώνας πραγματικά έχει και απώλειες. Μέχρι στιγμής πάνε εκ του ασφαλούς.

Και να σας πώ το χειρότερο κύριοι μιας και ανήκω στο χώρο για τον οποίο γίνεται ο λόγος; Μόλις ανοίξουν πάλι τα ιδρύματα αυτά, οι ακόμα περισσότερο οι ίδιοι που έκαναν τις καταλήψεις με καμία απολύτως ντροπή θα ζητούν ειδική μεταχείριση με πιο εύκολα θέματα και βοήθεια από μέρους εμας των εκπαιδευτικών για να περάσουν τα μαθήματα. Δεν το φαντάζομαι αυτό, είναι η αλήθεια και το έχω ζήσει αρκετές φορές.

Είναι ντροπή να λες οτι μάχεσαι για μια καλύτερη παιδεία και μετά να απαιτείς την υποβάθμιση της προκειμένου να βγεις καθαρός. Είναι ντροπή να λες οτι θες να έχεις καλύτερη παιδεία τη στιγμή που κλείνεις το χώρο που μπορεί κουτσά-στραβά να σου την παρέχει.

Καλό πράγμα να νοιάζεσαι για τα παιδιά σου, αλλά αν δεν αποκτήσεις τώρα τα προσόντα και τις γνώσεις που πρέπει, μετά τι; Θα κλαίγεσαι μια ζωή για την κακιά (οποιαδήποτε) κυβέρνηση που δεν σε μονιμοποιεί για να έχεις δουλειά που δεν την αξίζεις; Θα καταφύγεις στο μέσο ενώ μαχόσουν για αξιοκρατία;


Ευκαιριακοί αγώνες στραμμένοι σε λάθος κατεύθυνση με παραφουσκωμένες ιδέες και απαιτήσεις.

Και είναι επιτέλους ντροπή για μια σχολή που έχει 6-7 τμήματα με τουλάχιστον 1000 ενεργούς σπουδαστές το κάθενα, να ακούς ότι ψηφίζουν μόνο οι 600. Ε μαντέψτε πόσο ανεξάρτητοι από παρατάξεις είναι αυτοί οι 600.

----------


## koki

Λίγο λάδι στη φωτιά

----------


## Nefalim

ΟΥΛΑ

μονο αυτο εχω να πω

----------


## papashark

> ΟΥΛΑ
> 
> μονο αυτο εχω να πω


Μολότοφ στα μούτρα μας δεν έχει σήμερα ?

Γιατί ξεπέσαμε έτσι ?  ::

----------


## freenet

> Λίγο λάδι στη φωτιά


παλιό,είχε κυκλοφορήσει στα newsgroups του πολυτεχνείου όταν τα πράγματα παλιότερα ήταν περισσότερο οξυμένα!!!
Μόνο ως γελοιότητα μπορεί να το πάρει κανεις!

----------


## Nefalim

βασικα ειναι βλακεια που ανοιξε αυτο το Thread επειδη ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και δε βγαινει ακρη. 

αυτο ηθελε συναντηση για καφε τσιγαρο και να λιωσεις 2 ωρες στο διαλογο τπ τ αλλο.

ΞΕΦΥΓΑΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

papashark σ αγαπω

----------


## ta03

Αποσιώπηση δεν υπάρχει η ακριβέστερα υπάρχει από τα ΜΜΕ μόνο για ευνόητους λόγους . 
Για τον κόσμο που κατεβαίνει στις συνελεύσεις η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι μικρό ποσοστό των φοιτητών (στις πορείες πάντως κατεβαίνει πιο πολύς κόσμος από ότι στις συνελεύσεις πράγμα θετικό αλλά και θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίσει ) . Είναι ευθύνη καθώς και στο χέρι του καθένα μας να συμμετάσχει πάντως ο κόσμος δείχνει αγωνιστική διάθεση . Ελάχιστοι θέλουν σταμάτημα των αγώνων και πολλοί είναι διατεθειμένοι να κάνουν και θυσίες . θυσίες που μπορεί να έχουν αντίκρισμα στη παρεχόμενη γνώση αλλά είναι αναγκαίοι προκείμενου να μην υπάρξει ακόμα μεγαλύτεροι υποβάθμιση . Για αυτό ονομάζονται και θυσίες . Δες τους Γάλλους φοιτητές. Πώς να το κάνουμε αλλιώς; Ποτέ κάτι δεν κερδίσθηκε εύκολα και σίγουρα όχι μα παθητικό τρόπο . 
Όσον αφορά τα αιτήματα πέρα από στο όχι στο νέο νόμο πλαίσιο και στην κατάργηση του άρθρου 16 υπάρχουν και κάποια τα οποία αφορούν την ανωτάτη παιδεία που θέλουμε και απαντάει στις ανάγκες μας .Δηλαδή η πραγματική δωρεάν παιδεία είναι παραφουσκωμένο αίτημα και λάθος κατεύθυνση για να πω ένα απλό παράδειγμα ; Λέγοντας απλώς όχι στο νέο μόνο πλαίσιο υπερασπιζόμαστε τις σχολές όπως είναι τώρα αυτές . Όμως τις θέλουμε όπως είναι αυτές τώρα; Δεν πρέπει να διεκδικήσουμε τις σχολές που θέλουμε; Ευκαιριακοί αγώνες αγώνες τόσον μηνών με τέτοια συμμετοχή; Δεν θα το έλεγα .
Το 2001 στις πορείες των φοιτητών μαζεύονταν 900-100 άτομα το πολύ .Πριν 2 χρόνια έφτασε τα 2500-3000 άτομα . Πλέον τα 5000 άτομα είναι ψωμοτύρι και υπάρχουν πορείες με πάνω από 10000 φοιτητές . Οι αγώνες δεν αναπτύσσονται από την μια μέρα στην άλλη…

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## ta03

Τίποτα δεν χαρίστικε ποτέ. Η παιδεία δεν ήταν πάντοτε δωρεάν . Η δωρεάν παιδεία κατακτήθηκε στο παρελθόν από μακροχρόνιους και συχνά αιματηρούς αγώνες των εργαζόμενων όπως και ένα σωρό αλλά πράγματα (ασφάλιση,οχτάωρο,αξιοπρεπείς μισθοί κλπ). Και κάθε κατάκτηση για να διατηρηθεί θέλει περιφρούρηση , να το πω έτσι, από τον λαό .Οι αντιστάσεις έπεσαν τα τελευταία χρόνια για κάποιους λόγους και για αυτό η δωρεάν παιδεία χάνεται σιγά σιγά μαζί με αλλά...Στο χέρι μας είναι να τα ξανακατακτήσουμε . Η πραγματικότητα δεν πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται ως κάτι δεδομένο και παγιωμένο.

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> Λίγο λάδι στη φωτιά
> 
> 
> παλιό,είχε κυκλοφορήσει στα newsgroups του πολυτεχνείου όταν τα πράγματα παλιότερα ήταν περισσότερο οξυμένα!!!
> Μόνο ως γελοιότητα μπορεί να το πάρει κανεις!


Eιλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ειναι γελοιότητα...!!!
Το διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά και δεν βρήκα τίποτα γελοίο... αντιθετα ήταν συγκεκριμενο, σωστα δομημενο και ευστοχο... μπορείς να δείξεις τι θεωρείς γελοίο?

@rg!

----------


## DragonFighter

Ο καπιταλισμός έφερε αύξηση στο κόστος ζωής, μείωση στους μισθούς κ τώρα το άρθρο 16. Αντί να καλυτερεύσουν την δημόσια παιδεία, βρήκαν λύση στο να την "πασάρουν" στους ιδιώτες. Επειδή είδαν τα σκούρα με τις καταλήψεις, ας βγάλουμε κ το άσυλο απ'την μέση για να βάλουμε κ μπάτσους μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια. Ρε ουστ!




> Μάλιστα θα πρότεινα να εφαρμοστεί το ελβετικό σύστημα.
> Δηλαδή δηλώνεις ότι σχολή "γουστάρεις" και αν μετά από ένα χρόνο δεν αποδίδεις, τρως πόδι.
> Και μετά να δούμε πόσοι θα δήλωναν νομική/ιατρική...


Συμφωνώ σ'αυτό.

Όσο για το άρθρο, απλά είναι μονόπλευρο, ρίχνει μαύρο στις καταλήψεις κ ουσιαστικά δεν προσφέρει τίποτα αφού δεν προτείνει κάποιον άλλο τρόπο διαμαρτυρίας αντί της κατάληψης (πχ το να κάτσουμε στην πλατεία Συντάγματος χωρίς κιόλας να κλείσουμε κάποιο δρόμο ή να ενοχλήσουμε ώστε να κάνουμε αισθητή την παρουσία κ την αγανάκτισή μας είναι γελοίο!!)

----------


## papashark

> Ο καπιταλισμός έφερε αύξηση στο κόστος ζωής, μείωση στους μισθούς κ τώρα το άρθρο 16. Αντί να καλυτερεύσουν την δημόσια παιδεία, βρήκαν λύση στο να την "πασάρουν" στους ιδιώτες. Επειδή είδαν τα σκούρα με τις καταλήψεις, ας βγάλουμε κ το άσυλο απ'την μέση για να βάλουμε κ μπάτσους μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια. Ρε ουστ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> ...


Σκεφτόμουν να σου απαντήσω σε διάφορα σημεία, όμως θα εστιάσω στο μεγαλύτερο :

_χωρίς να ενοχλήσουμε ώστε να κάνουμε αισθητή την παρουσία κ την αγανάκτισή μας είναι γελοίο_

Αμοιρη δημοκρατία...

Για να "αγωνιστούν" κάποιοι, πρέπει να υποφέρουν οι υπόλοιποι....

----------


## ta03

Φτωχή η προπαγάνδα της ΔΑΠ-ΝΔΦΚ . 
Βασίζεται στο αστικό ιδεολόγημα ότι η ελευθέρια του ενός σταματάει εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθέρια του αλλού και στην ιερότητα που έχει η νομοθεσία του αστικού κράτους στη συνείδηση του εργαζόμενου και η οποία καλλιεργείται συστηματικά με πολλούς τρόπους ( εκπαίδευση κλπ. ).
Τα πανεπιστήμια πρέπει να είναι περιούσια του λαού . Αυτοί που θα πρέπει να έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο είναι οι φοιτητές και οι διδάσκοντες σε αυτά . Το τι λέει ένας νόμος είναι για να εξυπηρετήσει κάποια συμφέροντα .Και μαντέψτε ποιανού τα συμφέροντα υπηρετεί ! Εξαίρεση κάποιοι νόμοι που κατακτήθηκαν από τους εργαζόμενους , αλλά και Αυτοί έχουν τα συνειδητά τοποθετημένα παραθυράκια τους . Οι φοιτητές και οι διδάσκοντες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να έχουν το πάνω χέρι όπως και ο εργαζόμενος στην δουλειά του . Πρέπει να καθορίζουν όλο τον τρόπο φοίτησης τους σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες τις δικές τους και όλης της εργατικής τάξης , για να εισάγω και λίγη ορολογία . Αυτό δεν είναι ένα εύκολο εγχείρημα και σαφώς χρειάζεται πολύ προσπάθεια. Και για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις τονίζω : Λέω ΠΡΕΠΕΙ , είναι ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ , δεν Λέω ότι αυτό συμβαίνει στην πράξη .
Οι καταλήψεις είναι και αυτές ένα μέσο πάλης όπως και πολλά αλλά . Είναι όμως ένα προωθημένο μέσο πάλης το οποίο προϋποθέτει έντονες διεργασίες στο κίνημα . Να το πω απλά : Αποφασίζει μια γενική συνέλευση να γίνει κατάληψη ( Η πλειοψηφία δηλ των παρευρισκόμενων φοιτητών ). Κλείνει η σχολή .Ο κόσμος πρέπει να είναι μαζικά στο χώρο τόσο και της ΩΣ όσο καικατά τη διάρκεια της κατάληψης , να συμμετέχει σε άλλες διαδικασίες πάλης και όχι να κλείνετε στα σπίτια του όσο διαρκεί αυτή και κάποιοι ‘εργολαβικά’ να φροντίζουν για το κλείσιμο της σχολής . Αυτό είναι εκφυλισμός της κατάληψης και έχει στοιχεία «ανάθεσης» όπως λέγεται , δηλ. δημιουργείται η αντίληψη πως κάποιοι «άλλοι» θα παλέψουν για αυτούς .
Άλλος εκφυλισμός οχ. είναι οι συγκρούσεις των γνωστών άγνωστων με τις δυνάμεις καταστολής . Η σωματική βία είναι ίσως η πιο προωθημένη μορφή πάλης και προϋποθέτει άλλες συνθήκες για την ανάπτυξη της από το να χτυπιούνται 50-60 άτομα με λοστάρια με κάποιους ΜΑΤαδες . Αυτές οι πράξεις δρουν τελικά προβοκατόρικα για το κίνημα με πολλούς τρόπους .
Το αστικό ιδεολόγημα ότι η ελευθέρια του ενός σταματάει εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθέρια του αλλού έχει ως σκοπό την διάσπαση της εργατικής τάξης αφού μόνο όλοι μαζί ενωμένοι μπορούν να κερδίσουν κάτι και για αυτό καλλιεργείται συστηματικά . Μόνα αν πχ. απεργήσουν όλοι μπορούν να κερδίσουν κάτι . Η θέση των εργαζόμενων στον καπιταλισμό χειροτερεύει συνεχώς . Το ιδεολόγημα αυτό τελικά υπερασπίζει την αστική τάξη αφήνοντας την στο απυρόβλητο να εκμεταλλεύεται τους εργαζόμενους .
Στο κείμενο υπάρχει υποτιμήσει του κόσμου μετατρέποντας τον σε άβουλο και παθητικό παρατηρητή ( κάτι που το ίδιο το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα προωθεί για να προστατευτεί και ο συγγραφέας αναπαράγει με συνέπεια ) που όμως δεν είναι δεδομένο και στατικό και όσο ανεβαίνει η αγωνιστική διάθεση των μαζών εξαλείφεται !
Για τις ηθικολογίες δεν θεωρώ άξιο να σταθώ σε αυτές . όσο για τις ιδεαλιστικές υπόνοιες για την δημοκρατία για να μην επεκταθώ θα πω απλά ότι δημοκρατία πρέπει να είναι η υπερισχύσει του δικαίου των πολλών ενάντια στο δίκαιο των λίγων . Η παιδεία πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν , ο λαός έχει αυτή την απαίτηση , και έτσι πρέπει να είναι . Η δημοκρατία τους όμως αποφασίζει το αντίθετο …
όσο για τις απόψεις σχέσης επανάστασης – δημοκρατίας είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτες και εντελώς αντιεπιστημονικές . Οποίος θέλει τεκμηριώσει πάνω σε αυτό από κοντά , είναι μεγάλο κεφαλαίο .
Τα περί διαδικασίας στην συγκεκριμένη σχολή που αναφέρεται δεν τα γνωρίζω . Στην σχολή μου πάντως η διαδικασία είναι μια χαρά και απαρτία έχουμε για να βγει απόφαση ( αφού οι ψήφοι καταμετρωνται και βγαίνει σούμα στο τέλος ) και έλεγχος υπάρχει για το αν είναι φοιτητές Αυτοί που ψηφίζουν . Ομιλητής μπορεί και πρέπει να είναι οποίος θέλει , γιατί πρέπει να δίνεται φωνή σε όλους και λίστα ομιλητών υπάρχει πριν ξεκινήσει η συνέλευση .
Συνολικά το κείμενο είναι ένα καλογραμμένο κείμενο από άποψη που αναπαράγει την κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία των καιρών μας και για αυτό είναι σοβαροφανές σε κάποιον που δεν έχει ταξική συνείδηση .

----------


## panXer

--ακυρο.

----------


## Nefalim

βασικα στο περασμα της ιστοριας εχουμε δει ολοι οτι αγωνες χωρις θυματα δεν υπαρχουν αγαπητε papashark αν νομιζεις οτι υποφερεις

----------


## pkent79

Που ακριβώς υποφέρουν οι σπουδαστές με τις καταλήψεις ως τίμημα αυτών;

----------


## argi

Και εγώ για άλλη μια φορά θα γελάσω μπρόστά στους γιαλαντζί αγώνες...

Όλοι στον "αγώνα" 
...και μετά είτε με παρακάλια, είτε με τσαμπουκά & βία να γίνει διπλή και ευκολη εξεταστική για να μην χάσουν τα παιδιά τα ψευτικά πτυχία... 
...και μετά με παρακάλια και τσαμπουκά να μπούμε έκτακτοι σε καμία δουλίτσα στο δημόσιο...
...και μετά με παρακάλια και τσαμπουκά να μονιμοποιηθούμε...

Ξεφτίλα επανάσταση... 

_"Χούντα δε γνωρίσαμε, μα ούτε ελευθερία... 
της μεταπολίτευσης καημένη γενιά..._

@rg!

----------


## argi

> βασικα στο περασμα της ιστοριας εχουμε δει ολοι οτι αγωνες χωρις θυματα δεν υπαρχουν αγαπητε papashark αν νομιζεις οτι υποφερεις


Οι πραγματικοί αγώνες είναι αυτοί που θυσιάζονται οι αγωνιζόμενοι όχι οι άμαχοι ... Αλλιώς δεν είναι επανάσταση, είναι δικτατορία και απολυταρχισμός... 

@rg!

----------


## andreas

> Οι πραγματικοί αγώνες είναι αυτοί που θυσιάζονται οι αγωνιζόμενοι όχι οι άμαχοι ... Αλλιώς δεν είναι επανάσταση, είναι δικτατορία και απολυταρχισμός...
> 
> @rg!


μπα , απλα μεταφερεις τα θυματα αλλου  ::

----------


## Nefalim

ρε παμε να πιουμε ενα καφε που σας λεω ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ

----------


## nuke

> ρε παμε να πιουμε ενα καφε που σας λεω ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ


μλκια έκανα τελικά ρε... δεν έπρεπε να το ξεθάψω.. 

δε νιώθουν

----------


## Nefalim

πεστα πεστα δε με ακουνε

papashark κερνας?

----------


## sotirisk

Συμφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές με το άρθρο.

Ο τρόπος δεν είναι σωστός, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλος.

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να δω, και κανένας δεν το λέει βέβαια (είναι αυτό που λέμε "για την ταμπακιέρα ουδείς") είναι το να φύγουν τα κόμματα από τα Πανεπιστήμια. Βέβαια δεν πρόκειται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

Μην ακούω μπαρούφες για πολιτικοποιημένη νεολαία, ελάχιστοι έχουν συναίσθηση του τι λένε και την ωριμότητα για να το λένε.




> Και εγώ για άλλη μια φορά θα γελάσω μπρόστά στους γιαλαντζί αγώνες...


Κι εγώ γελάω. Αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, είναι γιαλαντζί αγώνας με δίκαιο αίτημα. (προσωπική άποψη).




> ρε παμε να πιουμε ενα καφε που σας λεω ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ


Όπως ο έρωτας περνάει από το στομάχι, η επανάσταση περνάει από τα Starbucks.

----------


## xaotikos

> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να δω, και κανένας δεν το λέει βέβαια (είναι αυτό που λέμε "για την ταμπακιέρα ουδείς") είναι το να φύγουν τα κόμματα από τα Πανεπιστήμια. Βέβαια δεν πρόκειται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


Δυστυχώς. Είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα της ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης.

----------


## koki

Δυστυχώς γιαλατζί είναι τα περισσότερα που ακούμε γενικά στη ζωή μας.

Ειδικά δε από <<πολιτικοποιημένα>> νιάτα (προσοχή στα <<>>). Εγώ από κάτι τέτοια εκνευρίζομαι περισσότερο.

Το άρθρο είναι τροφή για σκέψη, όπως είναι κάθε γνώμη που παρουσιάζεται ευπρεπώς και με επιχειρήματα, άσχετα με το εάν συμφωνούμε.

Τώρα τις ενστάσεις στο ότι αδίκως θεωρεί το φοιτηταριό στάνη ο συγγραφέας, τις βρίσκω πραγματικά διασκεδαστικές. 

Τι μέρα που θα ξυπνήσει ο όχλος, θα είμαι η πρώτη που θα πω ζήτω. Αλλά τώρα είναι πραγματικά _τραγικό_ να θεωρούμε αφύπνιση την αγωνοπορδία του μέσου φοιτητή-μελλονικός-δημοσιοϋπάλληλος-στα-μπουζούκια-κοιτάω-τα-μπούτια-της -δίπλα-γαβ-ενώ-τα-σκάω-για-μπουκάλι-300Ε-για-να-πουλήσω-μούρη-κλπ.

Άσε το έργο το έχουμε ξαναδεί, και από πολύ πιο δικαιολογημένους επαναστάτες (γενιά Πολυτεχνείου κλπ).
Οπότε ρε παιδιά, για βάλτε λίγο μέτρο στις τοποθετήσεις σας, γιατί θα είστε τυχεροί εάν ξεχάσετε πως "σας το είπα εγώ" όταν γίνετε σαν τους θείους σας τους ΟΚΟΜΟΕ.

Μα πουρ λ'αμούρ ντε ντιε!

----------


## koum6984

> ρε παμε να πιουμε ενα καφε που σας λεω ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ


Την παρασκευη ηπιες δεν σου εφτασε???
θες και αλλον???

----------


## pantdimi

τωρα ασχετα με το τι υποστηριζω πως πρεπει να σχολειασω οτι στο Πα.Πει εχουμε κανει 3 φορες γενικη συνελευση και τις 3 εχει παρθει αποφαση οτι μεχρι το τελος της εξεταστικης δεν θα γινουν καταληψεις και συνεχιζονται οι Γ.Σ....  ::   ::   ::  

Μεχρι να βγει οτι θα κανουμε καταληψη....η "χουντα της αριστερας" ξαναχτυπα....οσο βαρυ και να ακουγεται δεν μπορω ειλικρινα να καταλαβω καποιους ανθρωπους(δεν μιλαω για ατομα απο εδω μεσα)

----------


## papashark

> πεστα πεστα δε με ακουνε
> 
> papashark κερνας?


Αν κερνάω τα μάτια που μ' αγαπούν ? Φυσικά !  ::  

Παρασκευή ή Σάββατο ?  ::  




> Φτωχή η προπαγάνδα της ΔΑΠ-ΝΔΦΚ . 
> Βασίζεται στο *αστικό ιδεολόγημα ότι η ελευθέρια του ενός σταματάει εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθέρια του αλλού και στην ιερότητα που έχει η νομοθεσία του αστικού κράτους* στη συνείδηση του εργαζόμενου και η οποία καλλιεργείται συστηματικά με πολλούς τρόπους ( εκπαίδευση κλπ. ). 
> Τα πανεπιστήμια πρέπει να είναι περιούσια του λαού . Αυτοί που θα πρέπει να έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο είναι οι φοιτητές και οι διδάσκοντες σε αυτά . Το τι λέει ένας νόμος είναι για να εξυπηρετήσει κάποια συμφέροντα .Και μαντέψτε ποιανού τα συμφέροντα υπηρετεί ! Εξαίρεση κάποιοι νόμοι που κατακτήθηκαν από τους εργαζόμενους , αλλά και Αυτοί έχουν τα συνειδητά τοποθετημένα παραθυράκια τους . Οι φοιτητές και οι διδάσκοντες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να έχουν το πάνω χέρι όπως και ο εργαζόμενος στην δουλειά του . Πρέπει να καθορίζουν όλο τον τρόπο φοίτησης τους σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες τις δικές τους και όλης της εργατικής τάξης , για να εισάγω και λίγη ορολογία . Αυτό δεν είναι ένα εύκολο εγχείρημα και σαφώς χρειάζεται πολύ προσπάθεια. Και για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις τονίζω : Λέω ΠΡΕΠΕΙ , είναι ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ , δεν Λέω ότι αυτό συμβαίνει στην πράξη . 
> Οι καταλήψεις είναι και αυτές ένα μέσο πάλης όπως και πολλά αλλά . Είναι όμως ένα προωθημένο μέσο πάλης το οποίο προϋποθέτει έντονες διεργασίες στο κίνημα . Να το πω απλά : Αποφασίζει μια γενική συνέλευση να γίνει κατάληψη ( Η πλειοψηφία δηλ των παρευρισκόμενων φοιτητών ). Κλείνει η σχολή .*Ο κόσμος πρέπει να είναι μαζικά στο χώρο τόσο και της ΩΣ όσο καικατά τη διάρκεια της κατάληψης , να συμμετέχει σε άλλες διαδικασίες πάλης και όχι να κλείνετε στα σπίτια του όσο διαρκεί αυτή και κάποιοι ‘εργολαβικά’ να φροντίζουν για το κλείσιμο της σχολής* . Αυτό είναι εκφυλισμός της κατάληψης και έχει στοιχεία «ανάθεσης» όπως λέγεται , δηλ. δημιουργείται η αντίληψη πως κάποιοι «άλλοι» θα παλέψουν για αυτούς . 
> Άλλος εκφυλισμός οχ. είναι οι συγκρούσεις των γνωστών άγνωστων με τις δυνάμεις καταστολής . Η σωματική βία είναι ίσως η πιο προωθημένη μορφή πάλης και προϋποθέτει άλλες συνθήκες για την ανάπτυξη της από το να χτυπιούνται 50-60 άτομα με λοστάρια με κάποιους ΜΑΤαδες . Αυτές οι πράξεις δρουν τελικά προβοκατόρικα για το κίνημα με πολλούς τρόπους . 
> Το αστικό ιδεολόγημα ότι η ελευθέρια του ενός σταματάει εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθέρια του αλλού έχει ως σκοπό την διάσπαση της εργατικής τάξης αφού μόνο όλοι μαζί ενωμένοι μπορούν να κερδίσουν κάτι και για αυτό καλλιεργείται συστηματικά . Μόνα αν πχ. απεργήσουν όλοι μπορούν να κερδίσουν κάτι . Η θέση των εργαζόμενων στον καπιταλισμό χειροτερεύει συνεχώς . Το ιδεολόγημα αυτό τελικά υπερασπίζει την αστική τάξη αφήνοντας την στο απυρόβλητο να εκμεταλλεύεται τους εργαζόμενους . 
> Στο κείμενο υπάρχει υποτιμήσει του κόσμου μετατρέποντας τον σε άβουλο και παθητικό παρατηρητή ( κάτι που το ίδιο το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα προωθεί για να προστατευτεί και ο συγγραφέας αναπαράγει με συνέπεια ) που όμως δεν είναι δεδομένο και στατικό και όσο ανεβαίνει η αγωνιστική διάθεση των μαζών εξαλείφεται ! 
> Για τις ηθικολογίες δεν θεωρώ άξιο να σταθώ σε αυτές . όσο για τις ιδεαλιστικές υπόνοιες για την δημοκρατία για να μην επεκταθώ θα πω απλά ότι δημοκρατία πρέπει να είναι η υπερισχύσει του δικαίου των πολλών ενάντια στο δίκαιο των λίγων . Η παιδεία πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν , ο λαός έχει αυτή την απαίτηση , και έτσι πρέπει να είναι . Η* δημοκρατία τους όμως αποφασίζει το αντίθετο* … 
> όσο για τις απόψεις σχέσης επανάστασης – δημοκρατίας είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτες και εντελώς αντιεπιστημονικές . Οποίος θέλει τεκμηριώσει πάνω σε αυτό από κοντά , είναι μεγάλο κεφαλαίο . 
> ...


Εχεις κάνει ένα μικρό λάθος.

Δεν είναι αστικό ιδεολόγημα αυτό για τα όρια περί ελευθερίας.

Είναι η ιδεολογική βάση της Δημοκρατίας. Επάνω σε αυτήν στηρίζετε ολόκληρο το οικοδόμημα της, και η νομοθεσία είναι πράγματι θα έλεγε κανείς ιερή, καθώς είναι το μέσω για την διατήριση της, που προσπαθεί να εξασφαλίζει την ισότητα των πολιτών έναντι των σφαλμάτων τους.

Δεν συμφωνείς με το ιδεολόγημα αυτό ?

Μπορείς λοιπόν να μου πεις τι αντιπροτείνεις ? 

Αφού δεν θες η ελευθερία η δική μου να τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζει η δική σου, πες μου που θα τελειώνει η δική μου σε βάρος της δικής σου.

Να σε έχω σκλάβο μου γιατί μπορώ ? Να σε έχει μια ολόκληρη κοινωνική ομάδα σκλάβο γιατί μπορεί ?

Η' να σε έχω σκλάβο μου γιατί πρέπει ?

Να σε έχει η ομάδα μου, η τάξη μου σκλάβο, γιατί κατά την δική μας άποψη αυτό μας εξυπηρετεί ?

Μήπως επειδή είσαι επικύνδινος για την τάξη μας να σε εξοντώσουμε κιόλας ? Αυτό ειδικά το ιδεολόγημα περί "οι ανάγκες των πολλών μπορεί να είναι εις βάρος των αναγκών των λίγων" ήταν η δικαιολογία των Ναζί και των Σταλινικών για την εξόντωση εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων...

Οπότε ποιό είναι αγαπητέ ta03 το δικό σου ιδεολόγιμα ?

Ποιά είναι η αντιπρόταση σου ενάντια στην "δημοκρατία μας" που εσύ δεν την πιστεύεις και δεν θέλεις να είσαι μέρος της ? Η' από συνήθεια την ανάφερες ως "*δημοκρατία τους*", όπως άκουγα την κα Κούρτοβιτς, την γνωστή δικηγόρο να αναφέρει "η δικαιοσύνη σας" ?




Α, και μια μικρή σημείωση για τα περί μικρής συμμετοχής στις καταλήψεις. Εχεις σκεφτεί ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που εσύ πιστεύεις ότι περιμένουν από εσάς να τους σώσετε με τους αγώνες σας, μπορεί απλά να μην θέλουν να τους σώσετε ?

Εχεις σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί όντως με τον χρόνο να έχετε μεταβληθεί σε εργολάβους καταλήψεων ? Οσο θυμάμαι τα τελευταία 20-25 χρόνια, όλο καταλήψεις έχουμε, για σκοπούς παιδιάστικους τις περισσότερες φορές, ή απλά έχουμε καταλήψεις για την κατάληψη, αγώνα για τον αγώνα.

Μήπως όλοι αυτοί τελικά απλά δεν θέλουν αυτό τον τύπο αγώνα ? Μήπως δεν τους αντιπροσωπεύουν όλα αυτά που θέλετε, αλλά επειδή εσείς είστε περισσότερο ενεργητικοί από εκείνους που έχουν μια εν γένη παθητικότητα απλά καταλήγει η ιστορία κάθε φορά με εσάς στις επάλξεις και εκείνους στον καναπέ γιατί η δική τους ιδεολογία είναι κατά των οδομαχιών στις σχολές για να τις κρατήσουν ανοιχτές ?

Μήπως νομίζεις ότι αυτό που έγραψε ο pantdimi για το ΠαΠει που δεν θέλει η πλειοψηφία να γίνει κατάληψη, αλλά η μειοψηφία μάχετε μέχρι να περάσει το δικό της (φοβερό συναίσθημα δημοκρατίας), ότι δεν είναι αυτό που συμβαίνει στις περισσότερες σχολές ?

Μπορει όχι τόσο έντονα, αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι η σιωπή της πλειοψηφίας είναι αξιωματικά υπέρ σας, μπορεί να είναι και η σιωπηρή διαμαρτυρία τους.

Οπως η σιωπηρή διαμαρτυρία τους ήταν όταν βγαίνατε 500 άτομα να διαμαρτυρηθήτε για τους Ζαπατίστας, εκείνοι κάθονταν σπίτι, γιατί μπορείς να αγωνιστείς και με την αποχή, χωρίς να ενοχλήσεις τον άλλο. Τοσα χρόνια τους γελοίους αγώνες για τους Ζαπατίστας και οποιαδήποτε άλλη κατατρεγμένη κοινωνική ομάδα ανά την υφήλιο, η πλειοψηφία αγωνιζόταν με σθένος, με δύναμη, εναντίων σας, φωνάζοντας με την σιωπή της, απομωνόνοντας σας κοινωνικά.

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο δυνατά μπορείς να φωνάξεις απλά σιωπόντας....

----------


## commando

Τα πανεπιστήμια είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι θα γίνουνε beverly hills 90210 είναι η προσταγές του αυτοκράτορα.Όλα τα άλλα είναι ρομαντικά αλλά επαναστάτες δεν υπάρχουν εδώ πια δεν υπάρχει διάθεση για ποιο λόγο άλλωστε.Δείτε μια σύμβαση εργασίας υπάλληλος με πτυχίο ΑΕΙ έχει 15%επίδομα επί του βασικού υπάλληλος με χαρτί μέσης σχολής δηλαδή ούτε Λύκειο 10%επίδομα.10 χρόνια για ένα 5%?Άντε κανε ένα γάμο εκεί να βγάλεις άλλα 10% τι να πηγαίνεις εξεταστικές.
Δεν θα γίνουμε Σουηδία από ένα νομοσχέδιο αν και είμαι πολύ ευτυχισμένος που είμαστε εκατομμυριούχοι λέει,ήταν το όνειρο μου.
Επανασταση ειναι να εισαι στο AWMN το μονο ασυλο στον φασισμο των ΙSPs του Ποτε των καταστηματων πληροφορικης της προπαγανδας των υπουργειων.Ας μη φιμωθουμε κ μεις ποτε.

----------


## ta03

Το ιδεολόγημα αυτό χρησιμοποιήθηκε από την ανερχόμενη αστική τάξη της Γαλλίας στον αγώνα της ενάντια στην φεουδαρχία πριν και κατά τη διάρκεια της γαλλικής επανάστασης . Είναι το θεμέλιο της ΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ δημοκρατίας που ζούμε σήμερα . Δεν είναι κάποια αιώνια και αμετάβλητη αλήθεια . Για τους πρωτόγονους ανθρώπους ελευθέρια ήταν η απελευθέρωση από τα στοιχεία της φύσης . Για εμάς σήμερα θα ελευθέρια είναι η συνείδηση της αναγκαιότητας . Για εμένα αυτή είναι η ελευθέρια όπως και για πολλούς άλλους . Μένει να πειστεί και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία .
Η δημοκρατία τους είναι η δημοκρατία των αστών , αυτό εννοώ . Σε αντίθεση με την δημοκρατία μας την οποία δεν ζούμε προφανώς αυτή την στιγμή . Εγώ την βαφτίζω σοσιαλισμό , εσύ μπορεί να την ονομάζεις λαϊκή εξουσία , λαϊκή οικονομία ή όπως αλλιώς . 
Οι καταλήψεις αποφασίζονται κατά πλειοψηφία στην ΓΣ . Είναι μια από τις πολλές μορφές πάλης με την οποία δεν έχουμε φετίχ να το πω έτσι . Τα πάντα υποτάσσονται στον στόχο . Αυτή την στιγμή έχουμε εικόνα από τον κόσμο πως θέλει συνεχίσει των αγώνων . Αυτά που ακουγοντα;ι εδώ μέσα είναι προσωπικές απόψεις που προβάλλονται ως γενικές . Αν ο κόσμος δεν ήθελε συνέχιση των καταλήψεων πιστέψτε με υπάρχουν δυνάμεις στον χώρο που θα το είχαν εκμεταλλευτεί προ πόλου . Έλα ντε όμως που στις συνελεύσεις οι τάσεις αυτές είναι μειοψηφούσες κατά πολύ . 
Αυτή την στιγμή σε μια όχι αμελητέα μερίδα κόσμου υπάρχει η αντίληψη πως ακόμα και με το να γίνει απλώς εξεταστική στηρίζουμε τον επερχόμενο νέο νόμο πλαίσιο … 
Τα περί σιωπής κ.α. σε πορείες οι οποίες δεν είναι πλέον των 500 ατόμων ( ίσως ήταν τόσα περί το 1995 που υπήρχαν προβλήματα ) έχει να κάνει , πέρα από το πώς εσύ ο ίδιος την δουλεύεις και την προπαγανδίζεις , και με την «διαφήμιση» της πορείας στα ΜΜΕ . Οχ. Πριν την εισβολή στο Ιράκ που υπήρχε έντονο κλίμα και η τηλεόραση αναγκαστικέ να παίξει κάτι σχετικό με τις επερχόμενες κινητοποιήσεις , στην πορεία μαζεύτηκαν περί τα 100000 άτομα αν δεν κάνω λάθος . 
Έχει δύναμη η εικόνα της τηλεόρασης … Και μάντεψε σε ποιους ανήκουν σχεδόν όλα τα ΜΜΕ και πια είναι τα συμφέροντα τους . 
Τέλος οι μάζες του κόσμου δεν κινητοποιούνται αυθόρμητα , ούτε είναι Φυσικά αναγκαστικά υπέρ μας , θέλει μακροχρόνια επίμονη δουλεία για να συμβεί αυτό . Κάποιος δεν πρέπει να την κάνει ; Φυσικά παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο και οι υλικές συνθήκες διαβίωσης αλλά από μόνες τους δεν οδηγούν σε ξύπνημα .

----------


## argi

> Για εμάς σήμερα θα ελευθέρια είναι η συνείδηση της αναγκαιότητας


Συνείδηση της αναγκαιοτητας... αυτό ακούγεται τόσο κούφιο όσο το παλιό ανεκδοτο του Χάρυ Κλύνν ..."βάσει της επικείμενης δομικής αντιπαλότητας..."

Ποια λοιπόν είναι η αναγκαιότητα?




> Για εμένα αυτή είναι η ελευθέρια όπως και για πολλούς άλλους . Μένει να πειστεί και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία .


Άρα δηλαδή η μειοψηφία να γίνει πλειοψηφία... 




> Εγώ την βαφτίζω σοσιαλισμό , εσύ μπορεί να την ονομάζεις λαϊκή εξουσία , λαϊκή οικονομία ή όπως αλλιώς .


Για μίλα μας για τον σοσιαλισμό... είναι ας πούμε σουηδηκού τύπου ή μήπως σταλινικού?




> Οι καταλήψεις αποφασίζονται κατά πλειοψηφία στην ΓΣ . Είναι μια από τις πολλές μορφές πάλης με την οποία δεν έχουμε φετίχ να το πω έτσι .


Κατά πλειοψηφία από άγνωστο σώμα, επί αγνώστου συνόλου και για μία παράνομη απόφαση... 




> *Τα πάντα υποτάσσονται στον στόχο .*


Η επιτομή του μανιφέστου... Θα πρέπει να το λέω στον εαυτό μου κάθε πρωί για να εντρυφήσω σε αυτό... *ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΟΤΑΣΣΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΧΟ...* ποιο στόχο?, ποιανού?... 

Είναι εντελώς οξύμωρο άνθρωποι που διαδηλώνουν ενάντι στην υποταγή να απαιτούν την κατάργηση της ελευθερία σκέψης, βούλησης και αυτοδιάθεσης. 




> Αυτή την στιγμή έχουμε εικόνα από τον κόσμο πως θέλει συνεχίσει των αγώνων .


_"...we're on a road to nowhere..."_




> Αυτή την στιγμή σε μια όχι αμελητέα μερίδα κόσμου υπάρχει η αντίληψη πως ακόμα και με το να γίνει απλώς εξεταστική στηρίζουμε τον επερχόμενο νέο νόμο πλαίσιο …


Η συλλογιστική της αυτοκαταστροφής...

Aυτή τη στιγμή σε μια όχι αμελητέα μερίδα κόσμου υπάρχει η αντίληψη πως με το να μην γίνει εξεταστική και μαθήματα η δημόσια παιδεία βουλιάζει όλο και περισσότερο... 




> Τέλος οι μάζες του κόσμου δεν κινητοποιούνται αυθόρμητα , ούτε είναι Φυσικά αναγκαστικά υπέρ μας , θέλει μακροχρόνια επίμονη δουλεία για να συμβεί αυτό . Κάποιος δεν πρέπει να την κάνει ; Φυσικά παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο και οι υλικές συνθήκες διαβίωσης αλλά από μόνες τους δεν οδηγούν σε ξύπνημα .


Χρειάζεται μακροχρόνια επίμονη δουλειά... αλλά νομίζω στο τέλος θα τα καταφέρουμε να μηδενίσουμε τα πάντα... έτσι το αστικό καθεστώς δεν θα πάρει τίποτα άλλο απο καμμένη γή...

Κάτι τέτοια ακραία μανιφέστα οδήγησαν σε απίστευτες διώξεις, εμφυλίους σπαραγμούς, στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης-gulag και άλλα ευχάριστα... 

@rg!

----------


## ta03

Αστικες προπαγανδες ειναι αυτα . Αν θες να τα πουμε απο κοντα .

----------


## papashark

> Αστικες προπαγανδες ειναι αυτα . Αν θες να τα πουμε απο κοντα .


Eνώ τα δικά σου τι προπαγάνδες είναι ?

Κολάς την λέξη "αστική" μπροστά σε ότι θες να το μειώσεις, αφού πρώτα έχεις προσδώσει μια αρνητική έννοια στην λέξη και έφτιαξες τα δικά σου ιδεολογήματα....

Περιμένω να μάθω ποιά είναι η δημοκρατία σου, αυτή που θες, και φυσικά περιμένω να ακούσω σοβαρές απόψεις όχι επικείμενη δομική αντιπαλότητα - συνείδηση της αναγκαιότητας......

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## ta03

Η δικιά μου είναι προπαγάνδα από την πλευρά της υπεράσπισης της εργατικής τάξης . Δεν δίνω αρνητική χρεία γενικά στην λέξη «αστικός» . Και οι αστοί κάποτε προοδευτικοί ήταν , βλέπε γαλλική επανάσταση . Μιλάω όμως για το τώρα . 
Όσο για την δημοκρατία που λέω διάβαστε το πρόγραμμα του ΚKE για να μην το κάνω όλο copy-paste.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## python

βρεεε πάλι το ανοίξατε???

50 φορές εχει ανοιχτει αυτο το topic!!!  ::   ::  

πάντος καλή φαση.

έχουν δίκιο που την κλέινουν και άδικο.

αλλα εγς θέλω μόνο ένα μάθημα να πάρω το πτυχίο....

και τον Μάϊο μπαίνω και μέσα!!!  ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Θα κάτσεις εδώ να αγωνιστείς!!!
Δεν θα πας πουθενά... η ζωή σου τώρα ανήκει στο κόμμα.

 ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## ta03

Χε χε θα κανω copy-paste κατι αλλο ομως : 

Το άρθρο αυτ

----------


## pkent79

Αφού δεν του αρέσει η ιμπεριαλιστική Αμέρικα, τότε τι κάνει εκεί;
Να έρθει εδώ να κάνει διδακτορικό όπου δεν θα πληρώνεται τίποτα, όπως και εγώ.

----------


## Nefalim

γαμω την αμερικη σας και το κρατος σας

----------


## ta03

Οσο για τα microsoftικα : Στον καπιταλισμο ειμαστε τωρα , αυτα που εχουμε για να χρησιμοποιησουμε αυτος μας τα δινει οποτε... Ο καπιταλισμος τελικα θα μας πουλησει ακομα και το ιδιο το σκοινι με το οποιο θα τον κρεμασουμε . Σκεψου πχ. το νερο που πινεις εμφιαλομενο , καπιταλιστικη εταιρια δεν τον εμφιαλωνει ; Τι θα κανεις θα παψεις να πινεις νερο ; Το site αντιστοιχα πως θα φτιαχτει; Αν εχεις να προτεινεις κατι καλο στειλε email εξηγωντας την αποψη σου . Κατι πραγματικο : Στο φεστιβαλ καθε χρονο εχουμε αναψυκτικα , αυτα παρασκευαζονται απο πολυεθνικη . Τα αγοραζουμε , τα πουλαμε και εχουμε ετσι καποια εσοδα . Απο την αλλη καθε χρονο μια αλλη πολυ γνωστη πολυεθνικη εταιρια τυπου cola στελνει fax οποιο λεει οτι μας χρηματοδοτει ολα μα ολα τα εξοδα του φεστιβαλ αρκει να μπει στην κυρια σκηνη μια διαφημηση της . Φυσικα το fax παει στα σκουπιδια με τη μια .

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ta03
> 
> ...


registrar 10 χρονια= otenet.gr μαλλον αυτους βλεπω απο πισω για το Hosting,τουλαχιστον παιζει και με Opera ενω μερικα ειναι optimized μονο για explorer.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αχ αυτοί οι ΚΚΕδες, πολύ πιστοί στην ιδεολογία τους...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpV3EVLabs4

----------


## sotirisk

Πολύ ωραίο το κείμενο με την "εκ των έσω" εμπειρία στην απέναντι όχθη.
Πάνω κάτω είναι αυτά που πιστεύω κι εγώ.

----------


## papashark

[quote=ta03]Χε χε θα κανω copy-paste κατι αλλο ομως : 

Το άρθρο αυτ

----------


## sotirisk

> Tα πανεπιστήμεια στην αμερική δεν έχουν σκοπό τόσο την εξιδίκευση σου όσο το άνοιγμα του πνεύματος σου.


Εδώ να σου θυμίσω ότι έχουν για πρόεδρο τον Bush  ::

----------


## mbjp

> Αχ αυτοί οι ΚΚΕδες, πολύ πιστοί στην ιδεολογία τους...


Τα επιχειρηματα σου σπαζουν κοκκαλα. Ισως λογω της συνεπειας στην ιδεολογια τους οι ΚΚΕδες θεωρουνται απολιθωματα του παρελθοντος, οπισθοδρομικοι, ουτοπικοι κλπ. Καποιοι αλλοι ειναι που κρυβονται κατω απο τη ταμπελα του σοσιαλισμου. Οσο για την εν λογω κυρια, σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να εχεις την τυχη καποια στιγμη να παραβρεθεις σε ομιλια της. Το επιπεδο του λόγου της ειναι απλησιαστο για τη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των "εθνοπατερων" και απεχει ετη φωτος απο τον γνωστο βαρετο και ξυλινο ΚΚΕδιστικο λογο (η Φρόζα φταιει  ::   ::  )

Papashark ->

Παει ο πιτσιρικας σπιτι..
- Μπαμπα μπαμπα πεταει ο ελέφαντας;;
κοκκαλο ο μπαμπάς (btw, ο μπαμπας κομμουνιστης οσο δεν παει)
- τι ειναι αυτες οι βλακειες που λες ρε φυγε απο δω..Ακους εκει πεταει ο ελεφαντας..ποιος στις λεει αυτες τις μαλακιες;;;
- Η δασκαλα μπαμπα, λεει το διαβασε στον Ριζοσπαστη
- ΕΕεεεεοοοοο νταξει μωρε 5 μετρα κανει και πεφτει!!

 ::

----------


## Nefalim

υποκλινομαι στην φροζα με FROZA αρακα και ΛΙΑΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΛΛΗ μεγαλωσα

που το ξεθαψες ρε συ flemm ΑΞΙΟΣ

αν βαλεις υποψιφιοτητα σε ψηφιζω μονο και μονο γι αυτο  ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Πως τα καταφέρατε κ το κάνατε κ αυτό το topic πολιτικό θέμα δεν καταλαβαίνω...
Το να διαμαρτύρεσαι ουσιαστικά, δηλαδή, να κάνεις κατάληψη κ να πηγαίνεις σε πορείες σημαίνει ότι είσαι κομμουνιστής;
Το να κάθεσαι να σιωπάς πάντως σίγουρα σημαίνει αδιαφορία.
Κ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών σιωπά και διαμαρτύρεται μόνο σε forums.
Τα έγραψα μπας κ αλλάξω κ γω στάση, κ πάω σε καμιά πορεία, κ συνεισφέρω στην διατήρηση του υπάρχοντος άρθρου 16.  ::

----------


## python

> Πως τα καταφέρατε κ το κάνατε κ αυτό το topic πολιτικό θέμα δεν καταλαβαίνω...
> Το να διαμαρτύρεσαι ουσιαστικά, δηλαδή, να κάνεις κατάληψη κ να πηγαίνεις σε πορείες σημαίνει ότι είσαι κομμουνιστής;
> Το να κάθεσαι να σιωπάς πάντως σίγουρα σημαίνει αδιαφορία.
> Κ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών σιωπά και διαμαρτύρεται μόνο σε forums.
> Τα έγραψα μπας κ αλλάξω κ γω στάση, κ πάω σε καμιά πορεία, κ συνεισφέρω στην διατήρηση του υπάρχοντος άρθρου 16.


ε ναι , διαλεγεις και πέρνεις...
σε αυτην την Δημοκρατια, απο τους τόσους δημοκρατικους πολίτες της, εισαι η κουμουνιστής, η φασσίστας,,, δίαλέχτε κόσμε!!! εδώ τα καλλά κοματόσκυλα!!!!  ::   ::  

απλα ο καθενας γράφει καποια πράγματα, για να υπερασπιστει την δουλειά του, τα μεσα του, τους φιλους τους...... αλλα μονο τα ιδανικα τους δεν υπαρχουν....

ιδανικα είχαν οταν σπουδάζανε και φωνάζανε για τα πιστευω τους.
τωρα δουλεια οικογένια και τον πουλο.....  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Αχ αυτοί οι ΚΚΕδες, πολύ πιστοί στην ιδεολογία τους...
> 
> 
> Τα επιχειρηματα σου σπαζουν κοκκαλα. Ισως λογω της συνεπειας στην ιδεολογια τους οι ΚΚΕδες θεωρουνται απολιθωματα του παρελθοντος, οπισθοδρομικοι, ουτοπικοι κλπ. Καποιοι αλλοι ειναι που κρυβονται κατω απο τη ταμπελα του σοσιαλισμου. Οσο για την εν λογω κυρια, σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να εχεις την τυχη καποια στιγμη να παραβρεθεις σε ομιλια της. Το επιπεδο του λόγου της ειναι απλησιαστο για τη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των "εθνοπατερων" και απεχει ετη φωτος απο τον γνωστο βαρετο και ξυλινο ΚΚΕδιστικο λογο (η Φρόζα φταιει   )


Δεν αμφιβάλω, επαγγελματίας δημοσιογράφος είναι, το χάρισμα το έχει και δεν χάνει ευκαιρία να το χρησιμοποιεί. Το ότι κάποτε κατέβαινε με την Ν.Δ. μάλλον δεν θα το θυμάσαι, τεσπά είναι πολύ εύκολο να το "παίζεις" κομουνιστής, σοσιαλιστής, να βγάζεις μεγάλους και ανέξοδους λόγους κλπ αλλά πολύ δύσκολο να είσαι στην πράξη. Όταν λοιπόν μου λες ότι η τύπησα που έχει κάνει και ολόκληρη σειρά διαφημίσεων δεν εξυπηρετεί το κεφάλαιο, ε μη τρελαθούμε. Θες να μιλήσω για τον 902 που έχει ένα τύπο ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ να διαφημίζει μαξιλάρια ? Έτσι πολεμάνε τον καπιταλισμό ?

Άσε γιατί έχω προσωπική εμπειρία από το κατά πόσο πολύ οι ΚΚΕδες πιστεύουν αυτά που λένε, τον παππού μου στους μπάτσους οι "αγωνιστές" τους τον κάρφωσαν και με τους Γερμανούς και στη χούντα, έτσι δείχνουν τη συντροφικότητά τους, έτσι προασπίζονται τις ελευθερίες και την ισότητα.

Όχι ότι οι άλλοι το πιστεύουν εξίσου, οι σοσιαλιστές και οι κομουνιστές, εννοώ οι πραγματικοί είναι πολύ λίγοι φίλε μου και σίγουρα δεν είναι από αυτούς που βγαίνουν έξω να το παίζουν εκφραστές κλπ Η ιδεολογία είναι στάση ζωής όχι λόγια...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DragonFighter
> 
> Πως τα καταφέρατε κ το κάνατε κ αυτό το topic πολιτικό θέμα δεν καταλαβαίνω...
> Το να διαμαρτύρεσαι ουσιαστικά, δηλαδή, να κάνεις κατάληψη κ να πηγαίνεις σε πορείες σημαίνει ότι είσαι κομμουνιστής;
> Το να κάθεσαι να σιωπάς πάντως σίγουρα σημαίνει αδιαφορία.
> Κ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών σιωπά και διαμαρτύρεται μόνο σε forums.
> Τα έγραψα μπας κ αλλάξω κ γω στάση, κ πάω σε καμιά πορεία, κ συνεισφέρω στην διατήρηση του υπάρχοντος άρθρου 16. 
> 
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή ιδανικά έχετε μόνο εσείς που βγαίνετε στον δρόμο ?

Θα μεγαλώσεις, που θα πάει, δεν θα γλυτώσεις και θα μεγαλώσεις  ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

> Όχι ότι οι άλλοι το πιστεύουν εξίσου, οι σοσιαλιστές και οι κομουνιστές, εννοώ οι πραγματικοί είναι πολύ λίγοι φίλε μου και σίγουρα δεν είναι από αυτούς που βγαίνουν έξω να το παίζουν εκφραστές κλπ Η ιδεολογία είναι στάση ζωής όχι λόγια...


πριν 50 χρονια καποιος θα ετρωγε ξυλο μεχρι θανατου και θα κρατουσε το στομα του κλειστο, για μια ιδεα,κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει σημερα. Γνωριζω αρκετα καλα το πολιτικο background της Κανελλη, η ιδια αλλωστε εχει δηλωσει κατ επαναληψη οτι ειναι απλα συνεργαζομενη με τους κκεδες. Ετσι οπως το παρουσιαζεις, ολοι οι αριστεροι θα επρεπε να καθονται ανεργοι ή να εχουν ιδρυσει ενα κοινόβιο κομμουνιστικο χωριο καπου στα ψηλα βουνα, απαρνουμενοι πληρως τα αγαθα του καπιταλισμου.. Διαφορετικα, ας βγαλουν το σκασμο και ας σκυψουν το κεφαλι οπως ολοι μας. Αυτο δεν εννοεις; Τελος, αναρωτιεμαι, ποσοι ειναι ρε πουστη μου αυτοι οι κομμουνιστες που φταινε για τα παντα σε αυτη τη χωρα και τους λοιδορουμε και τους χλευαζουμε τοσο..τελευταια φορα που ειδα τα αποτελεσματα των εκλογων δε πρεπει να ξεπερνουσαν το 6% της χωρας  ::  
(δε συνεχιζω)

----------


## marculionis

Καταρχήν δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για θα πρέπει να συγχέονται όλοι όσοι κατεβαίνουν σε πορείες με τους κομμουνιστές;;;Εχω κατέβει και εγώ σε πορείες και ως μαθητής λυκείου (μας βάλανε και δόσαμε 14 μαθήματα πανελλήνιες....) και ως ενήλικος με τους συνδικαλιστές του επαγγέλματός μου για διάφορες διεκδηκήσεις και δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τον κομουνισμό.....Το σοβαρό του ζητήματος για μένα υφίσταται στο αν θα εξασφαλίσει το κράτος την ισότητα το στα πτυχία των δημόσιων και των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Όχι ότι οι άλλοι το πιστεύουν εξίσου, οι σοσιαλιστές και οι κομουνιστές, εννοώ οι πραγματικοί είναι πολύ λίγοι φίλε μου και σίγουρα δεν είναι από αυτούς που βγαίνουν έξω να το παίζουν εκφραστές κλπ Η ιδεολογία είναι στάση ζωής όχι λόγια...
> 
> 
> πριν 50 χρονια καποιος θα ετρωγε ξυλο μεχρι θανατου και θα κρατουσε το στομα του κλειστο, για μια ιδεα,κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει σημερα. Γνωριζω αρκετα καλα το πολιτικο background της Κανελλη, η ιδια αλλωστε εχει δηλωσει κατ επαναληψη οτι ειναι απλα συνεργαζομενη με τους κκεδες. Ετσι οπως το παρουσιαζεις, ολοι οι αριστεροι θα επρεπε να καθονται ανεργοι ή να εχουν ιδρυσει ενα κοινόβιο κομμουνιστικο χωριο καπου στα ψηλα βουνα, απαρνουμενοι πληρως τα αγαθα του καπιταλισμου.. Διαφορετικα, ας βγαλουν το σκασμο και ας σκυψουν το κεφαλι οπως ολοι μας. Αυτο δεν εννοεις; Τελος, αναρωτιεμαι, ποσοι ειναι ρε πουστη μου αυτοι οι κομμουνιστες που φταινε για τα παντα σε αυτη τη χωρα και τους λοιδορουμε και τους χλευαζουμε τοσο..τελευταια φορα που ειδα τα αποτελεσματα των εκλογων δε πρεπει να ξεπερνουσαν το 6% της χωρας  
> (δε συνεχιζω)


Στα βουνά με τα κονσερβοκούτια ?  ::   ::   ::  


Κοίτα να δεις, χωρίς να θέλω να πω ότι οι κουμουνιστές φταίνε για τα πάντα στην ελλάδα, πολύ μικρές μειοψηφίες, μπορούν να κάνουν μεγάλες ζημιές.

Ετσι λέγετε (και εγώ το πιστεύω), ότι μικρά ποσοστά φοιτητών προβαίνουν σε καταλήψεις που είναι εις βάρος των πολλών φοιτητών (κατά μία άποψη).

Ετσι καθημερινές πορείες 500 ατομών στο κέντρο της αθήνας, κάνουν εξαιρετική ζημιά στους μαγαζάτορες στο κέντρο αθηνών.

Έτσι 100-200 γνωστοί άγνωστοι αμαυρώνουν τις φοιτητικές πορείες.

Ετσι 200 άτομα του ΠΑΜΕ σε κάθε πορεία επιτήθονται στην αστυνομία και διώχνουν τον πολύ κόσμο από τις διαδηλώσεις (ποσοι θα πάνε να αναπνεύσουν δακρυγόνα και να φάνε μερικές ψιλές ?)

Ετσι εδώ ένα λιγότερο από 6% των ΒΒ (μην μιλήσω για το σύνολο τον ασύρματων μελών), κάνουμε κώλο το φόρουμ και διώχνουμε τον κόσμο.

Ετσι η "εθνοσωτήριος επανάσταση της 21ης Απριλίου που έσωσε το έθνος από την απειλή του κουμουνισμού", αποτελείτε από μια χούφτα ανθρώπους, όχι 6%, αλλά ούτε 0.00006%....

----------


## Tenorism

> Γνωριζω αρκετα καλα το πολιτικο background της Κανελλη, η ιδια αλλωστε εχει δηλωσει κατ επαναληψη οτι ειναι απλα συνεργαζομενη με τους κκεδες.


Απλά συνεργαζόμενη που τρέχει δεξιά και αριστερά (πχ. εργοστάσια, συναντήσεις με σωματεία κλπ); 
Βουλευτής του ΚΚΕ απλά συνεργαζόμενη, δεν γίνεται...

----------


## Tenorism

> Ετσι 200 άτομα του ΠΑΜΕ σε κάθε πορεία επιτήθονται στην αστυνομία και διώχνουν τον πολύ κόσμο από τις διαδηλώσεις


Καταρχήν, όσες φορές έχει τύχει να παραβρεθώ ή και συμμετέχω σε πορεία του ΠΑΜΕ, με ή χωρίς τη Λυρική, δεν έχω δει ποτέ επίθεση σε μπάτσους και επιπλέον 200 άτομα πολύ δύσκολο να κατεβάσει το ΠΑΜΕ. Τόσο λίγους δεν έχω δει ποτέ και επιπλέον στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι πιο πολλοί και από αντίστοιχες πορείες της ΓΣΕΕ.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ετσι 200 άτομα του ΠΑΜΕ σε κάθε πορεία επιτήθονται στην αστυνομία και διώχνουν τον πολύ κόσμο από τις διαδηλώσεις 
> 
> 
> Καταρχήν, όσες φορές έχει τύχει να παραβρεθώ ή και συμμετέχω σε πορεία του ΠΑΜΕ, με ή χωρίς τη Λυρική, δεν έχω δει ποτέ επίθεση σε μπάτσους και επιπλέον 200 άτομα πολύ δύσκολο να κατεβάσει το ΠΑΜΕ. Τόσο λίγους δεν έχω δει ποτέ και επιπλέον στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι πιο πολλοί και από αντίστοιχες πορείες της ΓΣΕΕ.


Αντιθέτως έχω δει πολλές φορές να φτάνει η πορεία στο μπλόκ της αστυνομίας και τα στηλάρια με τις κόκκινες σημαίες του ΠΑΜΕ να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν στα κεφάλια των αστυνομικών, που με την σειρά τους απαντούν με δακρυγόνα.

Οπως έχω δει και τον φασισμό του ΠΑΜΕ, με το έτσι γουστάρω να κλείνουν μαγαζιά, να τραβάνε τον κόσμο έξω από τα super market, να κάνουνε ζημιές (στον Σκλαβενίτη στον Πειραιά, 50 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου του έχουν κατεβάσει 2 φορές τις τζαμαρίες γιατί δεν έκλεινε στις απεργίες), και βέβαια εδώ στον Πειραιά όχι 200 δεν ήταν, αλλά ούτε 50...

----------


## Tenorism

> Οπως έχω δει και τον φασισμό του ΠΑΜΕ, με το έτσι γουστάρω να κλείνουν μαγαζιά, να τραβάνε τον κόσμο έξω από τα super market, να κάνουνε ζημιές (στον Σκλαβενίτη στον Πειραιά, 50 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου του έχουν κατεβάσει 2 φορές τις τζαμαρίες γιατί δεν έκλεινε στις απεργίες), και βέβαια εδώ στον Πειραιά όχι 200 δεν ήταν, αλλά ούτε 50...


Ναι ρε εκτός από φασίστες είναι και αντεργατικοί. Μήπως είναι αυτοί που αποφάσισαν τα σούπερμαρκετ να κλείνουν αργότερα, οι εργαζόμενοι να πληρώνονται σκατά και να δουλεύουν σαν σκλάβοι; Και όλα αυτά όχι μόνο στα σουπερμάρκετ αλλά παντού.

----------


## viper7gr

Ζαχαρια να σου μιλησω εγω που δεν εχω συμφερον απο πουθενα?
Αν ημουν καταστηματαρχης η ιδιοκτητης επειχηρησης η οτιδηποτε αλλο,
το μονο που θα με ενοιαζε ειναι η προασπιση της οποιαδηποτε μπιζνας μου.
Νομιζεις οτι με αγωνα θα καταφερναν τπτ?Θα τους συνεδεα με Καιρο...
Ή μηπως νομιζεις οτι με τους αγωνες γινανε ολα...?Παντα κατι υπαρχει απο
πισω...Εξυπνος εισαι μην λες χαζα πραγματα...
Και ειλικρινα δεν υποστηριζω κανεναν και δε με νοιαζει τπτ, 
αλλα μονο η παρτη μου. Το δηλωνω προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησης...
Εσυ δηλαδη αν καποιος σου εκανε απεργια στην "ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ" επιχειρηση
αν ειχες δε θα κοιταγες να "γλυκανεις" τους "οργανωτες" για να το κανουν "γαργαρα"? Αν πεις οχι για μενα εισαι ψευτης ή απλα ζεις σε μια
ουτοπια. Οπως προστατευεις την οικογενεια σου απο τους ληστες
και τους δολοφονους, θα "προστατευες" και την επιχειρηση σου απο οποιοδηποτε κινδυνο... Τις αποφασεις θα τις επερνες μονος σου χωρις να σε νοιαζει το τι κανουν οι αλλοι[καταληψεις,απεργειες, κλπ] , ειτε απολυσεις, ειτε γλυκισμα στους οργανωτες για να κοψουν 
και τους υπολοιπους...
Μαθετε που ζειτε...
Μη το παιζετε ολοι εξω απο τον χορο...Ολοι χορευετε αναλογα 
με τη θεση σας. Ο καθενας[κυβερνηση,εργοδοτης, κλπ] για να δωσει κατι
πρεπει να παρει κατι...Μπορει να φαινετε σαν υποχωρηση σε ολους εσας-εμας,
αλλα μετα απο μελετες που εχει κανει με ολο το επιτελειο του κερδιζει...
Απλη μπιζνες λογικη ειναι...

----------


## Tenorism

> Ζαχαρια να σου μιλησω εγω που δεν εχω συμφερον απο πουθενα?
> Αν ημουν καταστηματαρχης η ιδιοκτητης επειχηρησης η οτιδηποτε αλλο,
> το μονο που θα με ενοιαζε ειναι η προασπιση της οποιαδηποτε μπιζνας μου.
> Νομιζεις οτι με αγωνα θα καταφερναν τπτ?Θα τους συνεδεα με Καιρο...
> Ή μηπως νομιζεις οτι με τους αγωνες γινανε ολα...?Παντα κατι υπαρχει απο
> πισω...Εξυπνος εισαι μην λες χαζα πραγματα...
> Και ειλικρινα δεν υποστηριζω κανεναν και δε με νοιαζει τπτ, 
> αλλα μονο η παρτη μου. Το δηλωνω προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησης...
> Εσυ δηλαδη αν καποιος σου εκανε απεργια στην "ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ" επιχειρηση
> ...


Εκτός από την πλήρη ισοπέδωση που επιχειρείς να κάνεις, δίνεις και το στίγμα σου



> Και ειλικρινα δεν υποστηριζω κανεναν και δε με νοιαζει τπτ, 
> αλλα μονο η παρτη μου. Το δηλωνω προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησης...


Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό που διαβάζω από σένα.
Επίσης παραλληλισμοί περί ληστών και δολοφόνων είναι ατυχείς.

----------


## viper7gr

Ωραια λοιπον θεωρεισε οτι τα ισοπεδωνω ολα...
Πραγμα το οποιο ειναι δικο σου συμπερασμα...
Αλλα δε βλεπω να μου απαντας στο τι θα εκανες αν ησουν ιδιοκτητης 
ενος κολοσου...
Η κατι αντιστοιχο σε κυβερνητικο επιπεδο?
Θ προτιμουσες να χασεις χρηματα απο μερες απεργειας?[κοινως ελειψη παραγωγης αρα και χρηματων?]
Θα εκανες το χατηρι των εργαζομενων?[με τον κινδυνο να χασεις περισσοτερα?]
Θα γλυκαινες τους οργανωτες για να επηρεασουν τους υπολοιπους?[και να ληξει ολο θετικα για την επιχειρηση σου?]
Μη το κοιτας μονο απο τη δικια σου πλευρα[του εργαζομενου]
Δες το και απο του εργοδοτη...

Και αν ειναι να δινω το στιγμα μου επειδη σκεφτομαι και απο τις 2 πλευρες 
τοτε χαρακτηρισε με οπως θες, αλλα και εγω μπορω να σε χαρακτηρισω "μαλλον μικρομυαλο" για την εποχη μας και "ουτοπιστη"

----------


## ta03

Φυσικά και όσοι αγωνίζονται δεν είναι κομμουνιστές , Αλίμονο αν ήταν έτσι ! 
Τώρα για την Κανέλη , η ίδια δεν είναι μέλος του κόμματος , είναι απλή συνεργάτιδα και δεν δεσμεύεται από το καταστατικό . Και κάτι άλλο , η συνείδηση του ανθρώπου δεν είναι στάσιμη , ως αντανάκλαση του εξωτερικού κόσμου και αυτή αλλάζει σιγά σιγά . Και εγώ στο σχολείο σε σύνολο 150 ατόμων ήμουν ο μόνος που αντιδρούσε στις καταλήψεις και όμως τώρα τρέχω σε κάθε κινητοποίηση και βοηθάω με πολλούς τρόπους πέρα από την απλή παρουσία μου εκεί . Όσο για τα λόγια και τις πράξεις , έλα σε μια πορεία να δεις ποσά στελέχη του κόμματος είναι σε αυτές . Ακόμα και στην προσωπική τους ζωή είναι υποδείγματα σύμφωνα με τις αρχές της κομμουνιστικής ιδιότητας . Θα έπρεπε να ειπωθεί πως τα επαγγελματικά στελέχη του κόμματος καταρχάς αμείβονται με τον απλό μισθό επαγγελματικού στελέχους που είναι ο βασικός μισθός της ΓΣΕΕ μαζί με τις προβλεπόμενες από τη ΓΣΕΕ αυξήσεις ανά 3 χρόνια αν δεν κάνω λάθος . Ακόμα και την βουλευτική αποζημίωση την καταθέτουν στο κόμμα . Ο Φλωράκης όταν πέθανε στην διαθήκη του ένα δυάρι είχε όλο και όλο που το άφησε στο κόμμα … Ακόμα και το ίδιο το κόμμα από το υστέρημα των εργαζόμενων χρηματοδοτείτε με τις συνδρομές των μελών του και τις οικονομικές εξορμήσεις του με τα κουπόνια στους δρόμους , τα κόκκινα μεροκάματα . Δεν έχουμε καμία πολυεθνική από πίσω να μας χρηματοδοτεί άλλωστε γιατί να το κάνει μια αφού τις πολεμάμε . Αν ερχόταν μια θα ήταν προβληματισμός ακόμα και για εμάς τους ίδιους . Κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν οικονομικά μεγαθήρια από πίσω τους … Για την τηλεόραση του 902 πολύ απλά έχει πρόβλημα και δουλεύει οριακά και χωρίς τις διαφημίσεις θα κλείσει , κάνουμε ο,τι μπορούμε. Και είναι ένα καλό προπαγανδιστικό εργαλείο των θέσεων του κόμματος .

----------


## Nefalim

το τοπικ εχει γινει κωλος γαμω τι λετε σε τοσες σελιδες το χετε καταλαβει?

Ξεκολλατε απο τα κομματα (οταν εχεις ενα προβλημα σε ενδιαφερει και σε τρωει το προβλημα οχι οι αιτιες του) τις αιτιες του συγκεκριμενου δε θα τις βρουμε ποτε και το ξερετε πολυ καλα.

Η παιδεια οπως ειναι τωρα ειναι πιο σκατα κι απο σκατα. Κονδυλια 0, καθηγητες 0, συστημα αξιολογησης 0, τροπος εισαγωγης 0, δωρεαν 0 (ποσα χρηματα ξοδευονται στα φροντηστηρια ουσιαστικα το σχολειο καταργειται). 

Φωναζω επειδη ολοι ξερουμε πολυ καλα οτι αν ερθει και ο ιδιωτικος τομεας τοτε ξεχαστε και ΤΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ Η ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ. Ξεχαστε τα ελαχιστα κονδυλια που υπαρχουν, και πανω απ ολα ξεχαστε το ΑΣΥΛΟ=(δυναμη και ουσια ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ). Μη πει κανενας γι αυτους που το εκμεταλλευονται (ναρκωτικα κλπ). 

Επειδη ποναει το αυτι δε κοβουμε το κεφαλι

----------


## mbjp

> Και ειλικρινα δεν υποστηριζω κανεναν και δε με νοιαζει τπτ, 
> αλλα μονο η παρτη μου. Το δηλωνω προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησης...


Σημειο των καιρων ειναι και αυτο Κωστα..εαν θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ικανο να πατησεις επι πτωματων για να πετυχεις τους προσωπικους σου στοχους, μαλλον εσυ θα επρεπε να χαρακτηριστεις "μικρομυαλος"..

----------


## koki

ρε παλιο κομματόσκυλα όλα σας
1. το λένε οι καταραμένοι κανόνες του φόρουμ ότι αυτά που λέτε πρέπει να φάνε delete ανα τη εμφανιση
2. και μόνο που κάθεστε και γράφετε για τα σκ*τοκόμματα αποδεικνύετε ότι παρότι ο χαρακτηρισμός στην αρχή του μηνύματός μου σας πείραξε, σας ήρθε γάντι.

----------


## miloup

xeex

μου μύρισε φασιστάκος?

Φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κρατηθεί "επίπεδο" σε 1 forum, αλλά όχι κ να ζητάς να απαγορευτούν οι πολιτικές κουβέντες. Οι αμερικάνοι είναι χαζοί που δεν ασχολούνται με την πολιτική κ στις εκλογές η συμμετοχή πιάνει πάτο, αλλά αν εμείς κάνουμε το ίδιο είμαστε έξυπνοι.

Όσο για το άρθρο 16 κ το νόμο πλαίσιο* αν περάσουν οι αλλαγές θα βγει χαμένη η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών - αυριανών εργαζομένων* κ *κερδισμένοι θα βγουν οι κάθε λογής επιχειρηματίες που θα κάνουν μπίζνες στο χώρο της Παιδείας*.

_Αν είσαι γιος του Λάτση ή του Κόκκαλη, ζήτα να νικήσει η κυβερνητική πολιτική κ να το βουλώσουν όσοι τολμούν να αμφισβητούν. Θα σε καταλάβω.

_Αν όμως βράζεις πάνω κάτω στο ίδιο καζάνι με την πλειοψηφία, αν θα εργαστείς μισθωτός, πέρνα μια βόλτα από την επόμενη πορεία.

Θα δεις ότι 20.000 "κομματόσκυλα" στους δρόμους δεν ζητάνε τα πράγματα να μείνουν τα ίδια, αλλά να αλλάξουν προς το καλύτερο.

----------


## thalexan

> * αν περάσουν οι αλλαγές θα βγει χαμένη η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών - αυριανών εργαζομένων* κ *κερδισμένοι θα βγουν οι κάθε λογής επιχειρηματίες που θα κάνουν μπίζνες στο χώρο της Παιδείας*


++++++++++

----------


## koki

> xeex
> 
> μου μύρισε φασιστάκος?


το πέτυχες

Άλλωστε είναι προφανές ότι η συζήτηση για το ποιόν του ΚΚΕ, της Κανέλλη και του ΠΑΜΕ είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένη με την παραγωγική συζήτηση για το μέλλον της παιδείας.



Νομίζω πως εάν η καπιταλιστική κυβέρνηση έβαζε φόρο στο κουτόχορτο, θα κλείναμε το δημόσιο χρέος.

----------


## thalexan

> Νομίζω πως εάν η καπιταλιστική κυβέρνηση έβαζε φόρο στο κουτόχορτο, θα κλείναμε το δημόσιο χρέος.


ή στη φραπελιά...

----------


## mbjp

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> Νομίζω πως εάν η καπιταλιστική κυβέρνηση έβαζε φόρο στο κουτόχορτο, θα κλείναμε το δημόσιο χρέος.
> 
> 
> ή στη φραπελιά...


ή στα flames στο awmn  ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Πεστα ρε miloup !

----------


## miloup

xxexe

πίστεψέ με , είμαι από τους τελευταίους που θα υπερασπιστούν το ΚΚε κ ειδικά την υπερπατριώτισσα Κανέλλη.

*Υπάρχουν κ άλλες πολιτικές αντιλήψεις που αναπνέουν κ ηγεμονεύουν στο κίνημα* κ συγκρούονται με την πολιτική των κομμάτων της Βουλής.

Το ποιος θα νικήσει μένει να το δούμε.

----------


## nvak

> * αν περάσουν οι αλλαγές θα βγει χαμένη η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών - αυριανών εργαζομένων* κ *κερδισμένοι θα βγουν οι κάθε λογής επιχειρηματίες που θα κάνουν μπίζνες στο χώρο της Παιδείας*.


Καλά οι σημερινοί φοιτητές τί θα πάθουν? Μέχρι να λειτουργήσει ο νόμος θα έχουν πάρει πτυχίο.

Κάποτε το πτυχίο ήταν μία απόδειξη γνώσεων ικανοτήτων και επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων.
Τι έχει μείνει απο αυτά σήμερα ? 

Σήμερα οι κάθε λογής επιχειρηματίες, για να είναι ανταγωνιστικοί, χρειάζονται εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικό και δεν βρίσκουν.
Βρίσκουν όμως εκπαιδευμένους άνεργους με σοβαρά πτυχία, υψηλούς στόχους, και ελάχιστες χρήσιμες γνώσεις

----------


## papashark

> xeex
> 
> μου μύρισε φασιστάκος?
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κρατηθεί "επίπεδο" σε 1 forum, αλλά όχι κ να ζητάς να απαγορευτούν οι πολιτικές κουβέντες. Οι αμερικάνοι είναι χαζοί που δεν ασχολούνται με την πολιτική κ στις εκλογές η συμμετοχή πιάνει πάτο, αλλά αν εμείς κάνουμε το ίδιο είμαστε έξυπνοι.
> 
> Όσο για το άρθρο 16 κ το νόμο πλαίσιο* αν περάσουν οι αλλαγές θα βγει χαμένη η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών - αυριανών εργαζομένων* κ *κερδισμένοι θα βγουν οι κάθε λογής επιχειρηματίες που θα κάνουν μπίζνες στο χώρο της Παιδείας*.
> 
> _Αν είσαι γιος του Λάτση ή του Κόκκαλη, ζήτα να νικήσει η κυβερνητική πολιτική κ να το βουλώσουν όσοι τολμούν να αμφισβητούν. Θα σε καταλάβω.
> ...


Ο γυιός του Λάτση ή του Κόκκαλη δεν έχει ανάγκη το άρθρο 16.

Οπως και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των μεγαλοαστών όπως τους αποκαλείτε. Θα πάνε Αγγλία, Αμερική, Ελβετία, Γαλλία, θα πληρώσουν δίδακτρα στα ακριβότερα πανεπιστήμεια, και ούτε θα τους απασχολήση το τι θα γίνει με τις σπουδές τους.

Βέβαια τώρα ποιά ούτε και οι απλοί αστοί δεν θα έχουν ανάγκη το άρθρο 16. 

Θες να πας να γίνεις γιατρός αλλά δεν βγάζεις 19 ? No problem, θα πας στην όμορφη Ρουμανία, σε ένα ωραίο αναγνωρισμένο ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμειο ιατρικής, και θα γυρίσεις σε 5 χρόνια με ένα πανέμορφο πτυχίο χώρας Ε.Ε.. Θα έχεις ξοδέψει ούτε τα μισά λεφτά από ότι άμα ήσουν σε άλλη πόλη να σπουδάζεις στην Ελλάδα, θα έχεις τελειώσει ποιό γρήγορα γιατί δεν θα έχεις χάσει εξεταστικές για τους αγώνες υπέρ των Ζαπατίστας, και θα πάρεις σειρά να γίνεις ο αυριανός άνεργος γιατρός, γιατί απλά οι σχολές παράγουν τόσους πολλούς γιατρούς, που το σύστημα και οι κοινωνία δεν θα μπορεί να τους αποροφήσει (βλέπε ότι φέτος θα υπάρχουν ειδικότητες με 10ετη αναμονή, σε 6-7 χρόνια θα έχουν 20ετη αν δεν σταματήσει η "παραγωγή").

Οπότε μεγαλοαστοί, αστοί το λύσανε το πρόβλημα τους. Οι μικροαστοί μας μένουν, που μεταξύ μας έτσι όπως είναι τα δίδακτρα μπορεί και αυτούς να τους συμφέρει να πάνε Βουλγαρία-Ρουμανία να σπουδάσουν τα παιδιά τους, ποιό φθηνά από το να μπουν Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα Ηράκλειο....


Κύριοι, συγχαρητήρια για τον αγώνα σας.

Μόνο που παλεύετε σε ένα αγώνα χαμένο από πριν.

Παγκοσμιοποίηση το λένε σήμερα (διεθνοποίηση το λέγανε οι κουμουνιστές-σοσιαλιστές παλαιότερα), τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια υπάρχουν, λειτουργούν, παράγουν. Και μάλιστα πολλά από αυτά είναι καλύτερα από τα δικά μας, ενώ άλλα είναι απλά για τα μπάζα.

Και όσο για τα μπάζα να είναι, δεν παύουν να υπάρχουν, και όσο και να φωνάζετε για το άρθρο 16, δεν θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν. 

Το μόνο που θα καταφέρετε είναι με την συνέχιστη της ύπαρξης των μπάζων, το πτυχίο σας θα χάνει καθημερινά την αξία "επί της εμφανίση" του.

Τώρα ο αγώνας θα συνεχιστή, ακόμα και στο καμένο άρθρο 16 γιατί απλά πουλάει.

Βλέπεις αυτοί που ξεσηκώνουν τα πλήθη και τις μάζες, απλά κάθε φορά βρίσκουν κάτι που να πουλάει, γιατί για αυτούς είναι σκοπός είναι απλά ο αγώνας, να "νικήσουν"...

Ζήτω η συνείδηση της αναγκαιότητας !!!

(μαζί με την ετεροχρονισμένη δομική αντιπαλότητα της κοινωνικής εντροπίας)

----------


## miloup

xex

ο σημερινός φοιτητής κ ο αυριανός εργαζόμενος είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο..!

Όσο για το πως έχουν τα πράγματα, ok, όλοι το βλέπουν.

*Το θέμα είναι πως θα πάνε..*

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Όχι ότι οι άλλοι το πιστεύουν εξίσου, οι σοσιαλιστές και οι κομουνιστές, εννοώ οι πραγματικοί είναι πολύ λίγοι φίλε μου και σίγουρα δεν είναι από αυτούς που βγαίνουν έξω να το παίζουν εκφραστές κλπ Η ιδεολογία είναι στάση ζωής όχι λόγια...
> 
> 
> πριν 50 χρονια καποιος θα ετρωγε ξυλο μεχρι θανατου και θα κρατουσε το στομα του κλειστο, για μια ιδεα,κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει σημερα. Γνωριζω αρκετα καλα το πολιτικο background της Κανελλη, η ιδια αλλωστε εχει δηλωσει κατ επαναληψη οτι ειναι απλα συνεργαζομενη με τους κκεδες. Ετσι οπως το παρουσιαζεις, ολοι οι αριστεροι θα επρεπε να καθονται ανεργοι ή να εχουν ιδρυσει ενα κοινόβιο κομμουνιστικο χωριο καπου στα ψηλα βουνα, απαρνουμενοι πληρως τα αγαθα του καπιταλισμου.. Διαφορετικα, ας βγαλουν το σκασμο και ας σκυψουν το κεφαλι οπως ολοι μας. Αυτο δεν εννοεις; Τελος, αναρωτιεμαι, ποσοι ειναι ρε πουστη μου αυτοι οι κομμουνιστες που φταινε για τα παντα σε αυτη τη χωρα και τους λοιδορουμε και τους χλευαζουμε τοσο..τελευταια φορα που ειδα τα αποτελεσματα των εκλογων δε πρεπει να ξεπερνουσαν το 6% της χωρας  
> (δε συνεχιζω)


Δεν είπα τίποτα τέτοιο, το να κάνεις όμως ολόκληρη σειρά διαφημιστικών για εταιρία και μετά να το παίζεις κατά του κεφαλαίου, ε δεν είναι σοβαρό δεν νομίζεις ? Δεν είπα ότι οι αριστεροί πρέπει να είναι άνεργοι κλπ, είπα ότι πρέπει να είναι συνεπείς με τις ιδέες τους. Άλλο να ζεις στα πλαίσια του συστήματος και να προσπαθείς να το αλλάξεις κι άλλο να συμμετέχεις σε προπαγάνδα ιδιωτικής εταιρίας με σκοπό το κέρδος. Και συγνώμη αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν άνεργη και το έκανε αυτό, είχε δουλειά και πήγε για περισσότερα.

Κάποτε οι κομουνιστές δεν ήταν το 6% σε αυτή τη χώρα, μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί είναι τόσοι τώρα στο ΚΚΕ ?

Τεσπα για τις απόψεις μου στο θέμα (επειδή μίλησες για επιχειρήματα κλπ) μπορείς να ανατρέξεις ποιο πίσω στο thread γιατί βαριέμαι να τις ξαναγράφω.

Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια πώς είναι δυνατόν το ΚΚΕ να υποστηρίζει άρθρο αστικού συντάγματος ??? Σου θυμίζω ότι στον κομουνισμό δεν υπάρχει κράτος αλλά κοινότητα.

----------


## DragonFighter

> Ζαχαρια να σου μιλησω εγω που δεν εχω συμφερον απο πουθενα?
> Αν ημουν καταστηματαρχης η ιδιοκτητης επειχηρησης η οτιδηποτε αλλο,
> το μονο που θα με ενοιαζε ειναι η προασπιση της οποιαδηποτε μπιζνας μου.
> Νομιζεις οτι με αγωνα θα καταφερναν τπτ?Θα τους συνεδεα με Καιρο...
> Ή μηπως νομιζεις οτι με τους αγωνες γινανε ολα...?Παντα κατι υπαρχει απο
> πισω...Εξυπνος εισαι μην λες χαζα πραγματα...
> Και ειλικρινα δεν υποστηριζω κανεναν και δε με νοιαζει τπτ, 
> αλλα μονο η παρτη μου. Το δηλωνω προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησης...
> Εσυ δηλαδη αν καποιος σου εκανε απεργια στην "ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ" επιχειρηση
> ...


Πωωω... Είσαι κ Moderator τρομάρα σου.  ::  

Δημοκρατία έχουμε μεγάλε, μετράει η γνώμη των πολλών! Κ οι πολλοί είναι εργαζόμενοι, όχι εργοδότες. Οπότε το συμφέρον των πολλών θα πρέπει να υπερασπίζουμε όχι των λίγων!
Πωω.. Εσύ μπορείς να σβήνεις posts δηλαδή κ να κρυφοκοιτάς κ τα pm μου; Εσύ είσαι στο awmn? Όλα μια μπίζνες είναι;

Κ ξεκολλάτε ρε σεις με το κομματικά! Για το αρθρο 16 λέμε! Για την υποβάθμιση του πτυχίου μας μιλάμε!

Papashark κανένας αγώνας δεν είναι χαμένος απ'την αρχή εκτός κ αν δεν αγωνιστείς όπως εσύ κάνεις κ παροτρύνεις να κάνουν κ οι άλλοι. Αυτό λέγεται ηττοπάθεια κ είναι συχνό φαινόμενο. Κ χωνέψτε το, δεν αντιστέκονται μόνο όσοι θέλουν να νικήσουν ή απλά από αντίδραση, μερικοί βλέπουν ότι ο νόμος πλαίσιο θα είναι καταστροφικός για την δημόσια παιδεία!

----------


## DragonFighter

Πάρτε κ μια φωτογραφία να μπείτε στο νόημα  :: 
Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι κομμουνισταί!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Τον πιάσαμε τον ΤΕΙτζή από τον Πειραιά.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πάρτε κ μια φωτογραφία να μπείτε στο νόημα 
> Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι κομμουνισταί!


Βλέποντας την κατάσταση του χώρου από πίσω μου ήρθε αηδεία....




> Papashark κανένας αγώνας δεν είναι χαμένος απ'την αρχή εκτός κ αν δεν αγωνιστείς όπως εσύ κάνεις κ παροτρύνεις να κάνουν κ οι άλλοι. Αυτό λέγεται ηττοπάθεια κ είναι συχνό φαινόμενο. Κ χωνέψτε το, δεν αντιστέκονται μόνο όσοι θέλουν να νικήσουν ή απλά από αντίδραση, μερικοί βλέπουν ότι ο νόμος πλαίσιο θα είναι καταστροφικός για την δημόσια παιδεία!


Δεν είναι χαμένος από την αρχή ?

Αφού υπάρχουν σήμερα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια και πρόσβαση σε αυτά, 700 χιλιόμετρα από την Αθήνα, ο Mick Flemm ποιό εύκολα θα πηγαινοερχόταν στην Σόφια (άμα είχε και αυτοκίνητο), παρά στο Ηράκλειο, και μπορεί να ξόδευε και λιγότερα (αν και δεν έχω ιδέα ποσα ξοδεύει, αν μένει σε Εστία ή όχι, κλπ).

Το να μην θες τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια, είναι σαν να κλείνεις τα μάτια σου για να μην βλέπεις την πραγματικότητα.

Aσε που θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα με τα Κέντρα Ελευθέρων Σπουδών από Σεπτέμβρη που θα ισχύσει καινούργια κοινοτική οδηγεία.


Να βάλω και στην κουβέντα τα παραρτήματα Αγγλικών και Αμερικανικών πανεπιστημείων (πολλές φορές του κώλου), που δίνουν πτυχία και θα αναγκαστούν οι αρχές εδώ να τα δέχονται.


Αρα ? Υπάρχουν από το παράθυρο ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμεια, και μάλιστα ανεξέλεγκτα.

Εμείς μπορούμε είτε να κλείσουμε τα μάτια και να λέμε δεν υπάρχουν, είτε να δούμε πως θα τα αναγκάσουμε να έχουν ένα μίνιμουμ επίπεδο...


Πάντως σοβαρή αντιπρόταση στον νόμο πλαίδιο δεν βλέπω, και το "δώστε μας παραπάνω λεφτά και αφήστε μας να κάνουμε κουμάντο μόνοι μας" δεν είναι σοβαρό επιχείρημα. Ασε που οι περισσότεροι απλά "αποχωρούν" από τον διάλογο....

Μάλλον είτε δεν θέλουν να αλλάξει τίποτα, ή απλά θέλουν να αγωνίζονται..

----------


## DiTz

Ποιος κηδευει ρε παιδιά την δημόσια δωρεάν παιδία;;;
Το άρθρο 16 που μαζί με άλλες αλλαγες στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα μας οδηγεί στο να έχουμε και κάποια πανεπιστήμια προσιαγραφών ανάλογων εξωτερικού (επιτέλους) ή οι δήθεν χ-ψ καταληψίες οι οποίοι το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι να βρίσκουν τρόπους να κλέινουν τις σχολές και όταν αυτές είναι ανοιχτές να γλύφουν κατουριμένες ποδιές μπας και περάσουν κανενα μάθημα γιατί στη ζωή τους το μόνο βιβλίο που έχουν ανοίξει είναι το κάμα σούτρα....

Επίσης οι "καλοί" καταληψίες κάνουν τις καταλήψεις για να κλέβουν και να λεηλατούν χωρίς αγχος τα αμφιθέατρα...
Το πρωι να κλέβουμε οτι προτζέκτορα, πισί, οθόνη, εκτυπωτή και δεν πάει το μυαλό μου τι άλλο και το απόγευμα να ζητάμε με πορείες δημόσια δωρεάν παιδία για όλους...
Αυτοί οι "σωτήρες" τις εκπαιδευσης είναι που οδηγούν στα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστίμια με τι συμπεριφορά τους...
Άσυλο...
Άλλο τεράστιο ψέμα...
Ο μόνος λόγος που υπάρχει είναι ο παραπάνω... Να μπαινουν στα κτήρια των σχολών να σπάνε-κλέβουν-δερνουν-γ@μανε-γκρεμίζουν και κανείς να μην λέει τίποτα...
Αυτά ολα τα μαγκάκια ας πάνε να τα κάνουν αυτά στην Αγγλία και τα ξαναλέμε μετα... Αλλα εκεί δεν μας παίρνει... Δεν έχουν αυτό το "άσυλο".

Τελος διάβασα κατι για απαξίωση των πτυχίων μας...
Σε ποια πτυχία ακριβώς αναφέρεστε;;;
Σε αυτά που έχουν τα 3/4 των νέων (και παραπάνω) γράφοντας απο 0 μέχρι 12-13 στις πανελλήνιες;;;
Που δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν ούτε πρόσθεση και τελείωσαν το χ-ψ τει και πήραν το πτυχίο τους αντιγράφοντας σε όλα τα μαθήματα;;
(Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και πολύ ικανά άτομα που δεν πήγαν καλά στο σχολείο για άλλους λόγους ή πέρασαν σε κάτι που τους αρέσει...)

Τέλος λέω οτι είμαι φοιτητής πρώτου έτους στην σχολή που ήθελα να περάσω για τι μου άρεσε (πολυτεχνείο - ΗΜΜΥ) αλλα λυπάμαι για τους κόπους μου που δεν πιάνουν τόπο...
Εχω αρχίσει πολύ σοβαρά να σκέφτομαι να πάω σε μια πολιτισμένη χώρα να σπουδάσω...

Διαμαντής!

----------


## gadgetakias

Τα χαρτιά αν είναι κωλόχαρτα ή όχι, τα κρίνει η αγορά.
Στο χειρότερο πανεπιστήμιο να σπούδασες, αν γουστάρεις αυτό που κάνεις θα προκόψεις.
Αντίθετα, στο καλύτερο να πας, αν δεν το έχεις, θα καταλλήξεις αλλός ένας που θα έχει σπουδάσει στα "καλύτερα", με μεταπτυχιακά και όνειρο να μπει στο δημόσιο..

Παιδιά, αντιδράστε αρχικά για την καθημερινότητά σας (βιβλία στην ώρα τους, γραμματεία χωρίς γραφειοκρατία και συνέχεια ανοικτή κτλ.)

Τα υπόλοιπα τα κρίνει καλώς ή κακώς η ίδια η αγορά εργασίας.

----------


## argi

Ο δρόμος προς την αναβάθμιθση της παιδίας είναι το διάβασμα, η δουλειά, η πίεση για καλύτερο και περισσότερο μάθημα, για μεγαλύτερες βιβλιοθήκες και περισσότερη πρόσβαση στη γνώση....

Η αναβάθμιση της παιδίας δεν γίνεται με μάθημα όπτε προκύψει, με αβεβαιότητα αν θα γίνει το εξάμηνο ή αν θα χαθεί η εξεταστική, δεν γίνεται με πλιάτσικο οποτε βρεθεί ευκαιρία, δεν γίνεται με μπάσταρδες λύσεις και παρακάλια για διπλή εξεταστική...

Το πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι προθάλαμος της πολιτικής και των κομμάτων... πρεέπι να είναι προθάλαμος της εργασίας, της γνώσης και της δημιουργίας.

*Το πτυχίο παίρνει αξία μόνο στο θρανίο, στο εργαστήριο στη βιβλιοθήκη... όχι στο πεζοδρόμιο...*
*ΤΑ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΑ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ*... ΟΤΙ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΚΟ...

Ξεκολλήστε με τα ιδεολογήμτα που προωθούν μονο την ακινησία, το ακοπο κένό πτυχίο και την ευκολη λύση... Η ζωή *κερδίζεται με ιδρώτα*  και *δεν μας χαρίζεται*  από καμία κυβέρνηση και κανένα δημόσιο/κράτος...

@rg!

----------


## ta03

Μα το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια (είναι βέβαια και αυτό ) , αλλά η ιδιωτικοποίηση των δημόσιων . 
Το τι γνώσεις παίρνει ο καθένας τι μοντέλα του κόσμου διαμορφώνει , πέρα από την προσωπική προσπάθεια , καθοριστικό είναι το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα . Αν κάτι λείψει από τα δυο υπάρχει πρόβλημα . Ο νέος μόνος πλαίσιο υποβαθμίζει ακριβώς το δημόσιο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα . 
Τώρα το αν κάποιος θα «πετύχει» ( παρότι διαφωνώ κάθετα με αυτό το ιδεολόγημα ) εξαρτάτε από τα μέσα που διαθέτει πέρα από τις ικανότητες του . Αν περαστεί ο νόμος πλαίσιο και μπουν τα δίδακτρα στα πανεπιστήμια , οποίος δεν θα έχει λεφτά δεν πάει να είναι και ο ποιος ικανός δεν θα μπορεί να φοιτήσει . Μην μου πείτε ότι κάποιος θα μπορέσει να βασιστεί σε δάνειο ή υποτροφία ! Οι όροι για αυτά είναι γνωστοί ! Αλλά ακόμα και ευνοϊκοί να ήταν δεν αναρωτιέστε γιατί κάποιος πρέπει να αναγκάζετε να πάρει δάνειο ή υποτροφία για να μορφωθεί ; Πριν 20 χρόνια δεν χρειαζόταν . Σήμερα γιατί να χρειάζεται ;

----------


## DragonFighter

> Ξεκολλήστε με τα ιδεολογήμτα που προωθούν μονο την ακινησία, το ακοπο κένό πτυχίο και την ευκολη λύση... Η ζωή *κερδίζεται με ιδρώτα*  και *δεν μας χαρίζεται*  από καμία κυβέρνηση και κανένα δημόσιο/κράτος...
> 
> @rg!


Γι'αυτό λοιπόν: *Σκύφτε το κεφάλι στην "κίνηση" κ "αναβάθμιση" του άρθρου 16! Για σπουδές μια ζωή, για πτυχίο ίσο ή και κατώτερο (που ξέρεις σ'αυτήν την χώρα) με όλων των άλλων που χαν λεφτά για να το αγοράσουν ουσιαστικά μέσω των νέων ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων ή κ των (πρόσφατα;) αναγνωρισμένων ξένων, για μισθό 3και60, για δουλειά μια ζωή και για σύνταξη πενιχρή στα 70!* 

Μην τα περιμένετε στο πιάτο λοιπόν, αλλά ούτε κ να αντιδράτε όταν σας εκμηδενίζουμε ακόμα κ αυτό που προκαλεί αηδία σε κάποιους.

Όσο για τα πανεπιστήμια προδιαγραφών... Αυτά θα γίνουν μόνο αν είναι ιδιωτικά ε; Ρε ξετυφλωθείτε, αντί να κάνουμε καλύτερη την δημόσια παιδεία την καταργούμε φέρνοντας τους ιδιώτες κ μεταβάλλοντας την παιδεία σε ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ!
Αυτή είναι η αναβάθμιση; Αυτή είναι η λύση;

Όχι. Η λύση είναι σε αυτό το άρθρο: http://dwelle.de/greek/dimensionen/1.209964.1.html

*Ανεξάρτητοι αυτοδιοικούμενοι οργανισμοί με «κρατική εποπτεία»*



> Το μοναδικό ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο με νομικό στάτους ιδιωτικού πανεπιστημίου είναι αυτό του Buckingham. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι υπό τη σκέπη του δημοσίου, δεν έχουν νομικό στάτους ιδιωτικού πανεπιστημίου, αλλά είναι μη κερδοσκοπικοί οργανισμοί. Δηλαδή τα χρήματα που συλλέγονται από τα δίδακτρα, τις εγγραφές κτλ. διοχετεύονται στη βελτίωση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, στην πρόσληψη επιπλέον ερευνητών, αλλά δεν αποτελούν άμεσο κέρδος. Υπάρχει δημόσιος έλεγχος μέσω τρίτης ανεξάρτητης αρχής, αλλά δεν είναι δημόσια με την ελληνική έννοια

----------


## DragonFighter

> Τελος διάβασα κατι για απαξίωση των πτυχίων μας...
> Σε ποια πτυχία ακριβώς αναφέρεστε;;;
> Σε αυτά που έχουν τα 3/4 των νέων (και παραπάνω) γράφοντας απο 0 μέχρι 12-13 στις πανελλήνιες;;;
> Που δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν ούτε πρόσθεση και τελείωσαν το χ-ψ τει και πήραν το πτυχίο τους αντιγράφοντας σε όλα τα μαθήματα;;


Κ συ, άντε σε καμιά άλλη χώρα όπως λες. Άλλος ένας σουπερ ουάου φοιτητής του πολυτεχνείου!  ::  
Με συγχύσατε πάλι!
Ευτυχώς είμαι υποτασικός  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Κλειδαράς όταν κλειδώθηκα έξω από το σπίτι:
OnSite με τα πόδια από το διπλανό τετράγωνο (5 λεπτά), 5 λεπτά δουλειά, €40.

Πτυχιούχος για εγκατάσταση Windows.
OnSite στον χώρο του πελάτη (~40 λεπτά), 1 ώρα δουλειά, €40

Δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρω παραδείγματα ηλεκτρολόγων, υδραυλικών κτλ.
Ποιόν είναι το point μου;

Η ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΣΟΥ. ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ. DO YOUR BEST..

----------


## papashark

> Μα το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια (είναι βέβαια και αυτό ) , αλλά η ιδιωτικοποίηση των δημόσιων . 
> Το τι γνώσεις παίρνει ο καθένας τι μοντέλα του κόσμου διαμορφώνει , πέρα από την προσωπική προσπάθεια , καθοριστικό είναι το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα . Αν κάτι λείψει από τα δυο υπάρχει πρόβλημα . *Ο νέος μόνος πλαίσιο υποβαθμίζει ακριβώς το δημόσιο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα* . 
> Τώρα το αν κάποιος θα «πετύχει» ( παρότι διαφωνώ κάθετα με αυτό το ιδεολόγημα ) εξαρτάτε από τα μέσα που διαθέτει πέρα από τις ικανότητες του . *Αν περαστεί ο νόμος πλαίσιο και μπουν τα δίδακτρα στα πανεπιστήμια* , οποίος δεν θα έχει λεφτά δεν πάει να είναι και ο ποιος ικανός δεν θα μπορεί να φοιτήσει . Μην μου πείτε ότι κάποιος θα μπορέσει να βασιστεί σε δάνειο ή υποτροφία ! Οι όροι για αυτά είναι γνωστοί ! Αλλά ακόμα και ευνοϊκοί να ήταν δεν αναρωτιέστε γιατί κάποιος πρέπει να αναγκάζετε να πάρει δάνειο ή υποτροφία για να μορφωθεί ; Πριν 20 χρόνια δεν χρειαζόταν . Σήμερα γιατί να χρειάζεται ;


Υποβαθμιζει ο νέος νόμος πλαίσιο τα πανεπιστήμεια ?

Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις που και πως ? Και θα σε παρακαλούσα όχι γενικόλογες απαντήσεις με ιδεολογήματα (την κάναμε της μόδας την λέξη), αλλά ποιά άρθρα/σημεία του νόμου πλαίσιου προκαλούν την υποβάθμιση αυτή.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου πεις που λέει ότι θα μπουν δίδακτρα στα πανεπιστήμεια....

----------


## papashark

> Κλειδαράς όταν κλειδώθηκα έξω από το σπίτι:
> OnSite με τα πόδια από το διπλανό τετράγωνο (5 λεπτά), 5 λεπτά δουλειά, €40.
> 
> Πτυχιούχος για εγκατάσταση Windows.
> OnSite στον χώρο του πελάτη (~40 λεπτά), 1 ώρα δουλειά, €40
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρω παραδείγματα ηλεκτρολόγων, υδραυλικών κτλ.
> Ποιόν είναι το point μου;
> 
> Η ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΣΟΥ. ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ. DO YOUR BEST..



*Αθάνατε Τρίτση*, πόσο μαλάκες είμασταν όταν είμασταν παιδιά που σε βρίζαμε....  ::

----------


## papashark

Α, και κάτι ακόμα, πλειοψηφία δεν είναι αυτοί που φωνάζουν δυνατότερα....


Πάρτε και 2 ειδήσεις τις άλλης γραμμής.




> *«Στόχος των αντιμεταρρυθμιστών πρωτίστως ο νόμος-πλαίσιο»*
> 
> Τετάρτη, 7 Φεβρουαρίου 2007 21:25
> 
> «Το καλύτερο έμψυχο υλικό των Πανεπιστημίων συνεχίζει να επιμένει για μια μεταρρύθμιση στην ανώτατη εκπαίδευση και μάλιστα για πρώτη φορά συγκροτείται πολιτικά και συνειδητοποιείται. Αυτό είναι το νόημα του μετώπου των 1.000 καθηγητών [Βλέπε άρθρο] . Αυτό είναι το νόημα της απόφασης της συνόδου των Πρυτάνεων της 3-4 του Φλεβάρη που δεν δείλιασε μπροστά στα τάγματα εφόδου που είχαν πάει στo Καστρί για να ασκήσουν τρομοκρατία σε βάρος της τεράστιας πλειοψηφίας των Πρυτάνεων ώστε να επιβάλουν τη θέληση 3-4 πρυτάνεων που αντί για την επιστήμη και τη μόρφωση των φοιτητών υπηρετούν συστηματικά τα ψευτοαριστερά κόμματα, και την παρασιτική εκπαιδευτική γραφειοκρατία...
> 
> Το άρθρο 16 είναι το δευτερεύον σε αυτή τη φάση. Το κύριο είναι ο νόμος πλαίσιο. Ολα τα σφυριά των αντιμεταρρυθμιστών χτυπάνε για τη ματαίωση της κατάθεσης και της ψήφισης αυτού του δεύτερου. Η έστω για να κατατεθεί εντελώς παραμορφωμένος και αγνώριστος.
> 
> Αυτή την ματαίωση θα προσπαθήσει τώρα να την πετύχει το αντιμεταρρυθμιστικό μέτωπο κυρίως με μη πολιτικές μέθοδες αφού οι πολιτικές απέτυχαν. Η βασική του μέθοδος, μέχρι να ακυρωθεί ο νόμος πλαίσιο, θα είναι το κλείσιμο των πανεπιστημίων, δηλαδή η ομηρία των φοιτητών και των καθηγητών, η ομηρία των ερευνητικών προγραμμάτων, η απειλή της καταστροφής, ηθικής και υλικής, των σπουδών, δηλαδή η ωμή βία. Αυτό είναι το νόημα της απεργίας που κηρύσσει τώρα η ΠΟΣΔΕΠ. Δεν πρόκειται για καμιά απεργία», τονίζει η Κίνηση «Παιδεία για Δημοκρατία και Ανάπτυξη», http://www.kpad.gr , η οποία επιτίθεται στον κ. Παπανδρέου για την αποχώρηση του ΠΑΣΟΚ από την επιτροπή αναθεώρησης του Συντάγματος. 
> ...





> *Η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή των Κινήσεων Πρωτοβουλίας για την Αναβάθμιση του Δημόσιου Πανεπιστημίου ζητά να ανοίξουν τα Πανεπιστήμια*
> 
> Τετάρτη, 7 Φεβρουαρίου 2007 21:13 
> 
> Να ανοίξουν αμέσως τα Πανεπιστήμια και να ομαλοποιηθεί η λειτουργία τους ώστε να διαβουλευθούν και να εκφρασθούν τα συλλογικά τους όργανα σε όλα τα επίπεδα, ζήτησε σήμερα η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή των Κινήσεων Πρωτοβουλίας για την Αναβάθμιση του Δημόσιου Πανεπιστημίου.
> 
> Οι καθηγητές τονίζουν ότι "έχει χρέος η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα, να πρωτοστατήσει στη διαδικασία αλλαγής και αναβάθμισης του Πανεπιστημίου αξιοποιώντας τη θετική και αρνητική εμπειρία που έχει συσσωρεύσει, τις θέσεις και τις ιδέες που έχουν διατυπώσει πολυάριθμες πλέον ομάδες και κινήσεις, θεσμικά όργανα και μεμονωμένοι πανεπιστημιακοί.
> 
> Η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή των Κινήσεων Πρωτοβουλίας για την αναβάθμιση του δημόσιου Πανεπιστημίου συμφωνεί και επικροτεί τη σχετική απόφαση των 5 σημείων, που έλαβαν οι Πρυτάνεις στην πρόσφατη Σύνοδο τους για ανοιχτά Πανεπιστήμια και άμεση κατάθεση του νέου και ελπίζουμε ριζικά αλλαγμένου Σχεδίου Νόμου από το υπουργείο Παιδείας".
> ...



ta03, περιμένω τα σημεία του νόμου πλαίσιου  ::

----------


## argi

Dragonfighter...

Κανένας δεν θα σε προσλάβει επειδή έχεις ένα πτυχίο... 
Θα σε προσλάβει γιατι πιστευει οτι μπορεις να κανεις την δουλεια του...
Αν την κανεις καλά δεν θα έχει νοημα το πτυχίο... αν δεν την κανεις καλά το πτυχίο δεν πρόκειται να σε πληρώσει...

Μόνο μέρος που το πτυχίο σημαίνει απο μόνο του λεφτά ειναι το δημόσιο με την μορφή επιδόματος... κι αυτό όμως ΔΕΝ σημαίνει αυτομάτως δουλεια...

Πτυχίο σημαίνει να έχεις την γνώση να κάνεις πράγματα... το ότι έχεις όμως πτυχίο δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι κάποιος πρέπει να σε προσλάβει... (και γιατί άλλωστε όταν ξέρουμε πως παίρνονται τα πτυχία στα ελληνικά δημόσια ΑΕΙ... αντιγραφή, διάβασμα 2-3 μέρες στην εξεταστική, χωρίς εργασίες, ειδικές εξεταστικές για τους επι πτυχίω, με ατελείωτες μεταφορές... κλπ κλπ...) . Στην ελλάδα για να μην πάρεις πτυχίο πρέπει να ΜΗΝ το θέλεις... κι αυτό δεν ειναι ισες ευκαιρίες αλλά ισοπέδωση...

Και πάντως εγώ ξέρω πολλούς ανθρώπους που δεν παίρνουν 3+60 και που παίρνουν τα ρίσκα τους και όχι μόνο έχουν δουλειά αλλά δίνουν και δουλειά... Και αυτοί δεν τα έκαναν με τα λεφτά του μπαμπα τους... τα κάναν με δουλεια και τα κέρδισαν... 

Αφήστε λοιπον τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες... 
Πτυχίο χωρίς κόπο δεν πρεπεί να παιρνεται...
Προκοπή χωρίς δουλειά δεν γίνεται... 
Ικανοποίηση δεν έρχεται χωρίς προσπάθεια... 

Είναι σαν να παίζεις ηλεκτρονικό με cheat... σύντομα βαριέσαι και δεν γίνεσαι καθόλου καλύτερος... αλλά νοιώθεις καλά γιατί κερδίζεις ευκολα ειδικά αν οι άλλοι παίζουν χωρίς cheat... Αν σου βγάλει κάποιος το cheat, δεν πιάνεις μία, είσαι για τα μπάζα... και μετά απελπίζεσαι και τα παρατάς... και μετά σου φταίνε οι άλλοι που είναι καλύτεροι... 

Αυτά τα απλά αλλά σήμερα "μικροαστικά" μαθήματα τα ήξεραν οι γονείς μας ή οι παπούδες μας... Απλά ξεχασαν να μας τα μεταφέρουν...

@rg!

----------


## xaotikos

> Όσο για τα πανεπιστήμια προδιαγραφών... Αυτά θα γίνουν μόνο αν είναι ιδιωτικά ε; Ρε ξετυφλωθείτε, αντί να κάνουμε καλύτερη την δημόσια παιδεία την καταργούμε φέρνοντας τους ιδιώτες κ μεταβάλλοντας την παιδεία σε ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ!
> Αυτή είναι η αναβάθμιση; Αυτή είναι η λύση;
> 
> Όχι. Η λύση είναι σε αυτό το άρθρο: http://dwelle.de/greek/dimensionen/1.209964.1.html
> 
> *Ανεξάρτητοι αυτοδιοικούμενοι οργανισμοί με «κρατική εποπτεία»*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1oν, τα πανεπιστήμια της Βρετανίας στηρίζονται *πάρα πολύ* στην χρηματοδότηση από το δημόσιο.Όχι απόλυτα αλλά αρκετά ώστε να θεωρείται σημαντική ενίσχυση.&-

2ον, τι λέει το άρθρο που έδωσες και τι λέει το πλαίσιο νόμου? Και τα 2 μιλάνε για μη κερδοσκοπικά ιδρύματα τα οποία θα ελέγχονται από τον ίδιο φορέα και θα πρέπει να τηρούν τις ίδιες υποχρεώσεις.
Προσωπικά, αν και είμαι αρκετά επιφυλακτικός όταν μιλάμε για όργανο ελέγχου στην Ελλάδα, το θεωρώ αρκετά σωστό. 

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το πανεπιστήμιο ανήκει στην κυβέρνηση, στον κόκκαλη ή στον μπαρμπα μήτσο τον μανάβη. Με ενδιαφέρει να παρέχει σοβαρή παιδεία, να σέβεται τα λεφτά που παίρνει και να ελέγχεται! Με τα ίδια κριτήρια και την ίδια αυστηρότητα προς όλα. Δηλαδή γιατί να υπάρχει το σημερινό καθεστώς που τα πανεπιστήμια παίρνουν λεφτά για να καλύψουν ανάγκες και τα μισά πάνε σε τσέπες λίγων? Συμφέρει πολύ κόσμο όμως αυτή η κατάσταση...

Τα δίδακτρα δεν είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να καλύψει ένα πανεπιστήμιο τα έξοδά του αλλά είναι ένας από αυτούς. Για τα δίδακτρα, άποψή μου είναι ότι αν υπάρχει ένα πλαφόν για το ποιοι θα πρέπει να πληρώνουν δίδακτρα με πραγματικά τεκμήρια καλό είναι να υπάρχουν. 

Για παράδειγμα, μπορεί όλα τα πανεπιστήμια να έχουν δίδακτρα, δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά, όμως να πει το κράτος ότι για την χ κατηγορία ανθρώπων τα δίδακτρα τα καλύπτω εξ'ολοκλήρου εγώ, για τους ψ τόσο τις εκατό κλπ. Έτσι ΟΛΟΙ θα μπορούν να πάνε σε μια σχολή. Μην ακούσω σχόλια για το τι γίνεται με τα πιστοποιητικά γιατί ολοι ξέρουμε ότι αν έχεις κανένα κονέ και κάρτα σίτισης παίρνεις και πάσο και και και.

Μια άλλη πολύ σοβαρή πηγή εσόδων είναι η έρευνα. Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα είμαστε να μην πω πάτος αλλά αρκετά χαμηλά. Σοβαρά πανεπιστήμια προσελκύουν και σοβαρούς επενδυτές για έρευνα (και Ε.Ε κλπ κλπ). Γιατί είναι κακό μια εταιρία να χρηματοδοτεί την έρευνα σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο ζητώντας συγκεκριμένους στόχους? Η έρευνα καλώς ή κακώς έτσι λειτουργεί κατά κόρον. Και κακά τα ψέματα, το καλό πανεπιστήμιο είναι αυτό που έχει την καλύτερη έρευνητική δραστηριότητα.

Δεν είμαι ποτέ σίγουρος ότι αυτά που λένε τα κόμματα θα γίνουν, ούτε ξέρω αν αυτά που θα γίνουν τελικά θα φέρουν καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα (αν το ήξερα θα είχα πολλά λεφτά τώρα  ::  ). Πιστεύω όμως ότι στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα από την βάση τους και δεν θα πρέπει να εθελοτυφλούμε. Όταν έχω το δικαίωμα να πληρώσω δίδακτρα (που οι περισσότεροι στην Βρετανία δεν πληρώνουν λόγω DFE για να μην λέμε ότι πα#@$ιά μας κατέβει) και να πάρω ένα πτυχίο το οποίο η Ελλάδα θα μου το αναγνωρίσει ως ΙΣΑΞΙΟ με το αντίστοιχο ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου, τι μου λέτε για ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια? Υπάρχουν ήδη απλά δεν θέλουμε να το παραδεχτούμε. 

Η κουβέντα πάντως σηκώνει πολύ συζήτηση αφού κάθε πλευρά σίγουρα έχει τα δίκια της. Δίκιο όμως με ξύλινους λόγους copy paste από κομματικές προκυρήξεις και φωνές αποφεύγοντας την συζήτηση δεν πρόκειται να το βρεις ποτέ.

Υ.Γ DragonFighter Δεν πάει σε σένα προσωπικά το κείμενο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> 1oν, τα πανεπιστήμια της Βρετανίας στηρίζονται *πάρα πολύ* στην χρηματοδότηση από το δημόσιο.Όχι απόλυτα αλλά αρκετά ώστε να θεωρείται σημαντική ενίσχυση.&-


Δείτε κι ένα ωραίο αρθράκι εδώ...
http://www.diablog.gr/?p=387

Και παρεμπιπτόντως σταματήστε να μπλέκετε τον νόμο πλαίσιο με το άρθρο 16, τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα...

Εδώ->
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21612
μια γενική σύνοψη του τι παίζει...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## ta03

Επιφυλασομαι να γραψω αμεσα ενα εκτενες αρθρο .

----------


## papashark

> Επιφυλασομαι να γραψω αμεσα ενα εκτενες αρθρο .





> Υποβαθμιζει ο νέος νόμος πλαίσιο τα πανεπιστήμεια ?
> 
> Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις που και πως ? Και θα σε παρακαλούσα όχι γενικόλογες απαντήσεις με ιδεολογήματα (την κάναμε της μόδας την λέξη), *αλλά ποιά άρθρα/σημεία του νόμου πλαίσιου προκαλούν την υποβάθμιση* αυτή.
> 
> Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου πεις* που λέει ότι θα μπουν δίδακτρα στα πανεπιστήμεια*....





> ta03, περιμένω τα σημεία του νόμου πλαίσιου

----------


## argi

Πάνο, θα σου πω εγώ...

Άσυλο... Η παιδεία υποβαθμίζεται αν έστω και μία φορά δεν κάψουν οι αναρχικοί ανενόχλητοι το πολυτεχνείο... αν δεν ξανακάνουν πάρτυ στη σχολή και μετά δεν παίζουν ξύλο με τα ΜΑΤ πετώντας τους ότι έχουν λεηλατήσει απο τις γραμματείες και τα γραφεία... Η παιδεία υποβαθίζεται όταν οι εκπρόσωποι των φοιτητών βλέπουν το πανεπιστήμιο να καίγεται και για άλλη μια φορά δεν παίρνουν απόφαση να απαιτήσουν να σπάσει ο κύκλος της βλάκωδους προστατευομένης βίας...

Ανωτατο οριο σπουδων... Η παιδεία υποβαθμίζεται αν δεν μπουν σε όλες τις σχολές όλοι... ακόμα και αυτοί που μπαίνουν με μέσο όσο 2/20 ή 3/20... Η παιδεία υποβαθμίζεται όταν ο κόσμος πρέπει να τελειώνει μια δουλεια που πρέπει να του παίρνει κανονικά 4 χρόνια το πολύ σε 6 χρόνια ... Η παιδεία υποβαθμίζεται αν σταματήσουν να υπάρχουν αιώνιοι φοιτητές και καθηγητές που δεν νοιαζονται αν υπάρχουν αιώνιοι φοιτητες... Η παιδεία δεν υποβαθμίζεται οταν τα αμφιθέατρα γεμίζουν μόνο στις εξετάσεις...

Management... Η παιδέια υποβαθμίζεται αν πάρεις κατάλληλα και ειδικευμένα στελέχη για να κάνουν το management των πανεπιστημίων γιατί θεωρείται ότι αν κάποιος είναι καθηγητής θεολογίας είναι ικανός να τρέξει διαχειριστικά ένα πολυσυνθετο οργανισμό όπως το πανεπιστήμιο... Όπως ακριβώς θα ήταν υποβαθμιση αντι να με χειρουργήσει ένας καλός καρδιοχειρούργος να μου κάνει το bypass ένας πρώτης τάξεως πολιτικός μηχανικός που όμως τυγχανει να ειναι συγγενής μου... απο την οικογενεια ένα πράγμα... 

Αξιολόγηση... Είναι υποβάθμιση να θέλεις κανείς να ξέρει πόσο καλά δουλευουν τα πανεπιστήμια. Γιατί τότε μπορεί να κλείσουν αυτά που καταναλώνουν και δεν παράγουν και τίποτα σημαντικό... και τότε πως θα νοικιάζουν τα "κοτετσια" οι κάτοικοι της επαρχίας και πως θα βγάζουν δημάρχους... ? Άσε που κλείνουν και τα στρατόπεδα και οι πόλεις κινδυνευουν με μαρασμό... Άσε που μπορεί να μας ξεφύγει και κανένας και να κάνει τίποτα καλό και να φανεί και να πάρει και κανα φράγκο... Και αυτά δεν πρέπει να επιτρέπονται γιατί όλοι πρέπει να έχουμε ίσες ευκαιρίες στο να πιάνουμε πάτο...

Βιβλία... Είναι υποβάθμιση το να μην έχουμε μόνο ενα βιβλίο... μια άθλια μετάφραση ενός ξένου ή ακόμα χειρότερα ένα "πρωτοτυπο" βιβλίο "του καθηγητή" που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα όσα λέει η διεθνής βιβλιογραφία... Είναι υποβάθμιση να καταργηθεί η ύλη και να μην συνεχίζεται το καρκίνωμα της νοοτροπιας των "πανελλαδικών", όπου πχ. όλοι οι φυσικοί πρώτου έτους ήξέραν θερμοδυναμική γιατί ήταν μέσα στην ύλη αλλά όχι ηλεκτρομαγνητισμό ή ταλαντώσεις γιατί δεν ήταν μέσα στην "ύλη"... 

Είναι υποβάθμιση να απαιτείς να λειτουργούν οι γραμματείες, να πηγαίνει ο κόσμος στις παραδόσεις, να υπάρχουν υποχρεωτικές εργασίες, να είναι καθαρός ο χώρος του πανεπιστημιόυ, να αισθάνονται ασφαλείς οι φοιτητές απέναντι σε εξωπανεπιστημιακους, να αισθάνονται ασφαλή τα μέλη ΔΕΠ μέσα στον χώρο του πανεπιστημίου, να γίνονται τα μαθήματα ανεμπόδιστα, να μην γίνονται καταστροφές με την πρώτη γελοία αφορμή... ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑΣ...

Κατάλαβες Πάνο???

@rg!

----------


## viper7gr

argi ++
Ειναι υπερ της παιδειας να καθυστερουν οι δημοσιευσεις των υποψηφιων
διδακτορων γιατι εχουμε καταληψη ακομα και στα κεντρα ερευνων...
Ειναι υπερ της παιδειας να σταματαει η ερευνα των πανεπιστημιων 
και να χανονται κονδυλια απο επιδοτουμενα προγραμματα επειδη 
εχουμε καταληψη...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## StarGazer

Καταλήψεις και σαχλαμάρες.. μόδα οι καταλήψεις για να χάνονται τα μαθήματα. Γιατί μόνο αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα που έχουνε.. -πέρα από την ταλαιπωρία του κόσμου και των ίδιων των φοιτητών που είναι από άλλε πόλεις- χαβαλές και διακοπές, και όλα καλά. Η χαρά του πρωτοετούς... κι αν ο άλλος είναι πτυχίο και χρωστάει ένα μάθημα για να τελειώσει;
Θυμάμαι πριν 2-3 χρόνια που είχαμε τα ίδια με τις καταλήψεις στα ΤΕΙ για την ανωτατοποίηση και καλά και το μόνο που καταφέραμε τότε είναι να χάσουμε ένα εξάμηνο. Συνελεύσεις απλά και μόνο για το αν θα κλείσουμε τη σχολή από τους γνωστούς αιώνιους φοιτητές-συνδικαλιστές(?). Δε θυμάμαι να ήρθε κανείς να συντάξει ένα κείμενο με επιχειρήματα και υπογραφές με το ποιος συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί με αυτά κτλ. 
Τώρα βλέπω η μόδα έχει βελτιωθεί... κι έχει γίνει... WiKi (http://www.edopolytexneio.org)
Το ίδιο πράγμα βλέπω να γίνεται και τώρα. Απλά θα χαθούν τα μαθήματα...
Γιατί η Ε.Ε. πιέζει και δεν μπορεί να γίνει αλλιώς... Πληρώνουμε άδικα πρόστιμα στην Ευρώπη, η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως... τα ελληνικά ΤΕΙ τα αναγνωρίζει;

Και κάτι άλλο που θα το θυμάμαι πάντα, για όσους διαμαρτύρονται για την αξιολόγηση, τα μη κρατικά πανεπιστήμια κτλ. Μας έλεγε ένας καθηγητής μου.. Εγώ, παιδιά, το έχω βρει το κόλπο, 800 φοιτητές σε αίθουσα για 300 δε μπορώ να βάλω έτσι όπως έχει γίνει το πράμα και μου έρχονται στο ΤΕΙ σπουδαστές με βαθμό κάτω του 10, πάω εγώ στο μάθημα μου έρχονται την πρώτη βδομάδα καμιά 200αρα, τη δεύτερη βδομάδα έρχονται οι 10... την 3η δε πηγαίνω εγώ, 4η δε πηγαίνω... σου λέει δε γίνεται άλλο μάθημα, ούτε που έρχονται να ρωτήσουν, να ενδιαφερθούν και μετά πάω στο τέλος στις εξετάσεις. Εγώ, λέει, τα 700χιλιάρικα τα παίρνω είτε γίνει μάθημα είτε δε γίνει, δε με ελέγχει κανείς...

Think about it...

Και κάτι άλλο για όσους δε το έχουν πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι, τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια είναι ήδη εδώ: http://www.ait.gr

edit: και κάτι άλλο που θυμήθηκα τώρα... Πού είπαμε ότι στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους οι πολιτικοί("μικροί"-"μεγάλοι") για σπουδές;; Αγγλία; Αμερική; Γιατί άραγε;

----------


## papashark

> Πάνο, θα σου πω εγώ...


@rgi δεν θέλω να μου πεις ούτε εσύ ούτε ο viper.

Θέλω να μου πει ο ta03


Και θέλω πάρα πολύ να μου πει ο ta03, γιατί έχει αντίθετες απόψεις από εμένα, οπότε διαβάζοντας & αναλύοντας τις απόψεις του, μπορεί να δω αν οι δικές μου είναι λάθος, αν έχει διαβάσει κάτι στον νόμο πλαίσιο που δεν διάβασα εγώ, που ακόμα και αν δεν θεωρήσω σωστές τις απόψεις του, θα με βοηθήσει να καταλάβω το πως σκέφτετε.


Θέλω πάρα πολύ να μου πει ο ta03 σε ποιό σημείο ο νόμος πλαίσιο λέει ότι θα μπουν δίδακτρα στα πανεπιστήμεια οπότε θα καταργηθεί και ο εικονικός όρος "δωρεάν ανώτατη παιδεία".


ta03, σε περιμένω  ::

----------


## ta03

Λίγη υπομονή να μαζέψω τα υλικά , γιατί έχω και άλλες δουλείες . Το βράδυ θα ξεκινήσω να το γράφω .

----------


## Mick Flemm

> argi ++
> Ειναι υπερ της παιδειας να καθυστερουν οι δημοσιευσεις των υποψηφιων
> διδακτορων γιατι εχουμε καταληψη ακομα και στα κεντρα ερευνων...
> Ειναι υπερ της παιδειας να σταματαει η ερευνα των πανεπιστημιων 
> και να χανονται κονδυλια απο επιδοτουμενα προγραμματα επειδη 
> εχουμε καταληψη...


Με αυτή τη λογική...

Είναι υπέρ της παιδείας να μην υπάρχουν δημοσιεύσεις γιατί δεν υπάρχουν βιβλιοθήκες ή γιατί έχει λήξει το ΕΠΕΑΕΚ και οι βιβλιοθήκες είναι κλειστές λόγω έλειψης προσωπικού...

Είναι υπέρ της παιδείας να μην έχουμε εργαστήρια...

Είναι υπέρ της παιδείας τα κονδύλια για την έρευνα να δίνονται μόνο σε συγκεκριμένους τομείς ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες της αγοράς...

Είναι υπέρ της παιδείας να το βουλώνουμε και να καθόμαστε να μας γ@μ@νε, τέτοια παιδεία θέλουμε, να γίνουμε κι εμείς αμερικανάκια να μας σκοτώνουν, να μας κάνουν πειραματόζωα και να λέμε ζήτω το κράτος. Να μην έχουμε εστίες και να λέμε κι ευχαριστώ, να μας κόβουν τα δωρεάν συγγράματα και να λέμε μπράβο, να πρέπει να πληρώνουμε για τις φωτοτυπίες και την εκτύπωση των αναφορών, των πτυχιακών κλπ και να λέμε "κι άλλο", να μας βάζουν δίδακτρα στα μεταπτυχιακά και να λέμε "ουάου εξέλιξη, τώρα νιώθω κι εγώ αγγλοσπουδαγμένος"...

Είναι σίγουρα υπέρ της παιδείας και της κοινωνίας  ::  

Έχετε κολλήσει στην κατάληψη (άλλη ιστορία το "Σύνδρομο του Πολυτεχνείου" όπως το αποκαλώ, δεν αντιλέγω) και χάνετε την ουσία !!! Η κατάληψη δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός, για τους φοιτητές (κακώς) είναι σαν τη χλωρίνη Klinex, αυτή ξέρουν αυτή εμπιστεύονται. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ενώ υπάρχουν πραγματικά σημαντικοί λόγοι για να είμαστε κατά των αλλαγών που επιχειρούνται, το φοιτητικό "κίνημα"* βγαίνει προς τα έξω με τον ποιο βλακώδη τρόπο. Ναι στις πορείες, ναι στη συζήτηση με την κοινωνία, στις ημερίδες κλπ, ναι στον ουσιαστικό διάλλογο κλπ, ναι στο άνοιγμα στην κοινωνία και όχι στο κλείσιμο στο καβούκι μας. Το πανεπιστήμιο και το άσυλο και όλες αυτές οι μεγάλες ιδέες ανήκουν σε όλους και είναι θέμα όλων. Ποιο ουσιαστικό για εμένα είναι να γίνει μια κατάληψη στην Νομαρχία ή στην Περιφέρεια (αλλά εκεί δεν έχει άσυλο έτσι ?  :: ) ή μια καθιστική διαμαρτυρία στο υπουργείο κλπ παρά να γίνει κατάληψη στο πανεπιστήμιο. Με το να κλείνεις το πανεπιστήμιο δεν βγαίνεις στην κοινωνία ούτε την κερδίζεις με επιχειρήματα, κάθεσε και κλαις τη μοίρα σου + υπονομεύεις τις σπουδές σου και δίνεις δικαίωμα στον κάθε argi ή papashark κλπ (δικαίως) να λένε ότι τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια είναι μπουρδέλα. Θέλετε αγώνα πραγματικό και όχι γιαλαντζί ? Στρωθείτε στο διάβασμα και μην αντιγράφετε (γιατί έτσι υπονομεύεται το πτυχίο, όχι από τη Γιαννάκου αλλά από εμάς, εμείς είμαστε οι πρώτοι που υπονομεύουμε το πανεπιστήμιο), πιάστε τους ηλίθιους που βάφουν τα πανεπιστήμια και τα κάνουν σαν τη μούρη τους γράφοντας όλους τους υπόλοιπους στα @@ τους, φτιάχτε την ΕΦΕΕ να δουλεύει, βάλτε μια τάξη στο μπάχαλο στη σχολή σας, φάτε τα μούτρα σας, ελάτε σε ρήξη ακόμα και με τους καθηγητές σας αν χρειαστεί (γιατί ο αγώνας έχει και ρίσκο παίδες), υπερασπιστείτε τα δικαιώματά σας. Κάντε τον κόσμο να προβληματιστεί, να έρθει στην Γ.Σ. και να τοποθετηθεί όχι απλά να ακούει τα ζώα να πλακώνονται. Όταν τα έχετε καταφέρει όλα αυτά δεν θα χρειάζεται κατάληψη για να βγουν οι φοιτητές στον δρόμο (γιατί η κατάληψη χρησιμοποιείται και ως μέσο πίεσης σε αυτούς που δεν θέλουν ευθέως να φανεί το τι πιστεύουν, βρίσκουν άλοθι στην κατάληψη για να πάνε στην πορεία), θα το κάνουν από μόνοι τους γιατί το πιστεύουν.

Τώρα έτσι όπως είναι η κατάσταση απλά γκρινιάζουμε προς τα έξω, αυτή την εικόνα έχει η κοινωνία.

(*= κίνημα δεν είναι κάτι που την μια μέρα κάνει κατάληψη και την άλλη δεν έχει απαρτία για την Γ.Σ. ή έχει παρατήσει την ΕΦΕΕ στη μοίρα της, όταν στην Ε.Ε. οι φοιτητικοί σύλλογοι μέσω της esib κλπ ορίζουν τις εξελίξεις εμείς εδώ μόνο κατάληψη, διακοπές και γρκίνια, αυτό είναι το άλλο σύνδρομο, το σύνδρομο των "αγωνιστών του καναπέ με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά" αλλά δεν θέλουμε να μιλάμε και πολύ γι' αυτά ε ? κάνουμε αγώνα remember ?)

----------


## argi

> ...


Αή χάσου απο δώ παλιοαστέ...  ::  
...με τα ιδεολογήματα σου περί ελευθερίας... τι την θες την ελευθερία...αφού "όλα υποτάσσονται στον στόχο"...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## argi

Μick χαίρομαι που μιλάς για πραγματικά προβλήματα... 

Αλλά δυστυχώς αυτά αποτελούν μέρος του γενικότερου μπάχαλου... όταν σε εμάς έχουν 3 φορες τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια καεί γραμματείες και εργαστήρια απο "πάρτυ" και "καταληψίες" και "εξωπανεπιστημιακούς" όλοι καταλαβαινουν τα χρήματα δυστυχως δεν πάνε σε καινουργια πράγματα αλλά ίσα ίσα για να ξαναφτιάχνουμε αυτά που μέχρι χτες είχαμε και κάποιος ανεγκέφαλος με την δική μας ανοχή λεηλάτησε...

Ο argi φωνάζει γιατί το πανεπιστήμιο το έχει ζήσει 15 χρόνια τώρα με όλες τις σπουδές του στην Ελλάδα, BSc, MSc, PhD έρευνα και εργασία στο Πανεπιστήμιο (φυσικά με σύμβαση έργου και όχι εργάσίας...) και γιατί έχει δει το θέμα απο σχεδόν όλες τις πλευρές...

Αλλά πρώτα κάνεις ότι μπορείς με αυτά που έχεις και μετά ζητάς περισσότερα... Όταν δεν γίνονται ούτε τα βασικά (μάθηματα και εξετάσεις δηλαδή...) τότε οι βιβλιοθήκες μας μαραναν...(που προφανώς είναι εξαιτερικά σημαντικά...)

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το σχέδιο νόμου θα το βρείτε εδώ -> (http://www.ypepth.gr/docs/prosxedio_nomou.doc) δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει από τότε που το είχα δει...

Και για να δείτε ότι υπάρχουν θέματα στο προσχέδιο πάρτε μια full τοποθέτηση που κατέβηκε στο τμήμα μας από την Π.Α.Σ.Π. (παρόλο που συμμετείχα κι εγώ στη συγγραφή του δεν συμφωνώ πλήρως με όλα, ειδικά για την καθολική ψηφοφορία πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστή αν υπάρχει ανάλογη ενημέρωση και συμμετοχή, αν κάποιος είναι πραγματικά δημοκράτης -εγώ δεν πιστεύω στην αντιπροσωπευτική δημοκρατία ως έχει τώρα, μόνο με την ενεργό συμμετοχή έχει νόημα- δεν έχει να φοβάται τίποτα) για να μην μιλάμε αόριστα...



```
Άρθρο 2

Διάρθρωση των Α.Ε.Ι.

   Εδώ παρουσιάζεται μια αλλαγή ώστε ο νέος Νόμος να εναρμονίζεται με την Ανωτατοποίηση των ΤΕΙ. Δεν υπάρχει καμία ουσιαστική αλλαγή. 

Άρθρο 3

Ακαδημαϊκές ελευθερίες και άσυλο (-αρνητική ρύθμιση)

      Στο προσχέδιο αναφέρεται ότι: «Το ακαδημαϊκό άσυλο αναγνωρίζεται έναντι οποιουδήποτε επιχειρεί να το καταλύσει για την κατοχύρωση των ακαδημαϊκών ελευθεριών και για την προστασία του δικαιώματος στη γνώση, τη μάθηση και την εργασία όλων ανεξαιρέτως των μελών των Α.Ε.Ι.». Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος διατύπωσης μας επιτρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι και η πολιτική-συνδικαλιστική δράση των παρατάξεων, των οργάνων του φοιτητικού συλλόγου και των φοιτητών ενοχοποιείται & ποινικοποιείται. Για παράδειγμα  η σύγκληση Γενικής Συνέλευσης φοιτητών εν ώρα μαθήματος αποτελεί παραβίαση του νέου ‘δεξιού’ ορισμού του ασύλου. Το ίδιο θα συμβαίνει και με κάθε είδους κινητοποίηση που θα εμποδίζει την έρευνα και την εργασία ‘οποιουδήποτε’ μέσα στο Πανεπιστήμιο.

       Στο δεύτερο εδάφιο η προσθήκη που γίνεται θα ήταν θετική, αν άφηνε το υπόλοιπο τμήμα του άρθρου ανέπαφο.  Με την αλλαγή που περιγράψαμε παραπάνω και με την αλλαγή στον τρόπο λήψης απόφασης το μόνο που κάνει το εδάφιο αυτό είναι να απαλλάσσει την αστυνομία από την ευθύνη να επέμβει σε αυτόφωρα αδικήματα.

      Με την τρίτη αλλαγή αρμόδιο όργανο για την κλήση δημόσιας δύναμης προς άρση του ασύλου θεωρείται το Πρυτανικό Συμβούλιο (4-5 μέλη), σε αντίθεση με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία που ανέθετε την αρμοδιότητα στην τριμελή Επιτροπή Ασύλου. Η μεγάλη αλλαγή είναι ότι εφεξής δεν απαιτείται απόλυτη ομοφωνία για την άρση του ασύλου, συνεπώς αποδυναμώνεται η άποψη του εκπροσώπου φοιτητή.  Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει το όργανο που θα παίρνει την απόφαση! Μας ενδιαφέρει να συμμετέχουν ισότιμα διοίκηση-καθηγητές-φοιτητές, (οι καθηγητές αποκλείονται με τη νέα ρύθμιση1) και να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα άσκησης ‘βέτο’ δηλαδή να απαιτείται ομοφωνία…

ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Β΄

ΑΥΤΟΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ - ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΤΩΝ Α.Ε.Ι.
Άρθρο 4

Εσωτερικοί Κανονισμοί λειτουργίας των Α.Ε.Ι. (-αρνητική ρύθμιση)

      Το προσχέδιο ενώ επικαλείται «αυτοδιοίκηση» υποχρεώνει τα ΑΕΙ να εκδώσουν εσωτερικό κανονισμό λειτουργίας τους σε ένα χρόνο, μη λαμβάνοντας υπ’ όψιν τυχόν δυσκολίες με αφορμή τις γενικότερες αλλαγές στο νόμο Πλαίσιο. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι αν τα πανεπιστήμια δεν εκδώσουν σε ένα εξάμηνο δικό τους κανονισμό τότε υποχρεούνται να ακολουθήσουν έναν γενικό που θα εκδώσει το Υπουργείο Παιδείας. Αυτό είναι στην ουσία ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΕΙ.

      Στο εδάφιο 7 ο Νόμος δίνει δυνατότητα στην Σύγκλητο να αποφασίσει «…ιζ) Τη φύλαξη του ιδρύματος και της περιουσίας του με τον προσφορότερο τρόπο». Δηλαδή επιτρέπει την είσοδο security και κάθε μηχανισμού αστυνόμευσης, αφού είναι δουλειά της Συγκλήτου να διασφαλίσει την δημόσια περιουσία και όχι ευθύνη του Κράτους να προσλάβει φύλακες! 

Άρθρο 5

Τετραετές ακαδημαϊκό-αναπτυξιακό πρόγραμμα (-αρνητική/άστοχη ρύθμιση)

   Επανεμφανίζεται η τελική έγκριση διάφορων Υπουργείων για λήψη κάθε απόφασης οικονομικού περιεχομένου. Αυτό συνεπάγεται αύξηση της γραφειοκρατίας και περιορισμό της ελευθερίας στην διαχείριση και τις αναπτυξιακές δαπάνες των ΑΕΙ. Συν τοις άλλοις όταν αναφέρεται ότι στο αναπτυξιακό πρόγραμμα μπορούν να αναφέρονται «…στ) Στις πρόσθετες ή άλλες συμπληρωματικές πηγές χρηματοδότησης…». Δηλαδή χρηματοδοτήσει από ιδιώτες ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ να φαίνεται το πώς & ΧΩΡΙΣ βέβαια να διασφαλίζεται ότι δεν θα επεμβαίνουν στην εσωτερική λειτουργία του ιδρύματος και σε ακαδημαϊκά-εκπαιδευτικά θέματα.

   Η συγκεκριμένη παράγραφος επίσης προβλέπει τετραετή σχεδιασμό ανάπτυξης για τα Πανεπιστήμια, χωρίς βέβαια κανείς να ξέρει τον τετραετή! σχεδιασμό της εκάστοτε Κυβέρνησης.

   Αλήθεια με τα σημερινά δεδομένα τι τετραετή σχεδιασμό θα έκανε ένα Πανεπιστήμιο; Σκεφτείτε! Το 2004 οι δαπάνες για την Παιδεία ήταν 3,67% του Α.Ε.Π., η Κυβέρνηση της ΝΔ, στις προγραμματικές της δηλώσεις, είχε δεσμευτεί για 5% μέσα στην τετραετία 2004-8, και σήμερα οι δαπάνες είναι 3,09% και το 5%... πάει για την επόμενη (2008-2012). Αν λοιπόν αυτός ο σχεδιασμός γινόταν πριν 2 χρόνια δε θα ήταν βιώσιμος λόγω της μείωσης του Α.Ε.Π. Προφανώς κανένα ίδρυμα δεν θα έκανε σχεδόν ποτέ ρεαλιστικό σχεδιασμό! Άρα όλο το άρθρο είναι επικοινωνιακό πυροτέχνημα!

   Άλλη μια συνέπεια αυτής της ρύθμισης είναι η εκ νέου  κατάργηση αυτοδιοίκητου των ιδρυμάτων και η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ανελαστικότητα στις επιλογές, αφού κάθε ίδρυμα θα δεσμεύεται με τετραετές συμβόλαιο από το Κράτος!2 

Άρθρο 6

Εκτελεστικός διευθυντής οικονομικών και διοικητικών υποθέσεων (-αρνητική/άσκοπη-ύποπτη ρύθμιση)

   Στο προσχέδιο προτείνεται η σύσταση θέσης ‘Εκτελεστικού Διευθυντή Οικονομικών και Διοικητικών Υποθέσεων’. Το γεγονός ότι το συγκεκριμένο όργανο έχει εκτελεστικό χαρακτήρα, σημαίνει ότι δε λαμβάνει αποφάσεις αλλά επιτελεί έργο διαχείρισης και υλοποίησης των αποφάσεων άλλων οργάνων (π.χ. Σύγκλητος), συμμετέχοντας παράλληλα μόνο ως ‘εισηγητής’ στη Σύγκλητο από την οποία αξιολογείται. Όλα τα παραπάνω βέβαια πρέπει να συνοδεύονται από διαφάνεια. Διαφάνεια στη διαδικασία προκήρυξης της θέσης, στον επαναδιορισμό του και στην επιλογή των συνεργατών του.

   Στην ουσία όμως δεν θεσμοθετείται κάτι καινούργιο! Μέχρι σήμερα στα ΑΕΙ υπήρχε η θέση του Γενικού Γραμματέα (Γ.Γ) με ακόμα πιο αυξημένα καθήκοντα και αρμοδιότητες, για όλα τα θέματα και με παρόμοιο τρόπο πρόσληψης & θητείας. Με τη νέα ρύθμιση ο Γ.Γ. καταργείται και ένα τμήμα των ευθυνών που είχε (οικονομικά, διοικητικά) μεταφέρονται στον ‘νέο’ εκτελεστικό διευθυντή!

   Επίσης ο Νόμος δεν ορίζει σαφώς τις αρμοδιότητες και τις παραπέμπει σε Προεδρικό Διάταγμα που θα εκδώσει ο Υπουργός. Άρα υποθέτουμε οι πραγματική εικόνα του ‘manager’ θα αποκαλυφθεί τότε! 

Άρθρο 7
Ρυθμίσεις οικονομικού περιεχομένου (-αρνητική ρύθμιση)

   Συνδυάζοντας τα άρθρα που προστίθενται, φαίνεται ότι το Κράτος θα μπορεί να αποποιηθεί των ευθυνών του σε περίπτωση που δεν εφαρμόζεται το τετραετές αναπτυξιακό πρόγραμμα ή δεν τηρούνται οι συναφθείσες προγραμματικές συμφωνίες μεταξύ Υπουργείου και Ιδρύματος.

   Θετική είναι η ρύθμιση για κατάργηση του ελέγχου σκοπιμότητας των δαπανών από τον Πάρεδρο του Ελεγκτικού Συνεδρίου. Αρνητικό είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν προβλέπεται κανένας μηχανισμός ελέγχου για την αποφυγή της σπατάλης, της κακοδιαχείρισης και των σκανδάλων-μίζας που ανθεί σε πολλά ιδρύματα. 

ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Γ΄

ΕΚΛΟΓΗ ΑΡΧΩΝ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ - ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΔΕΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ -

ΣΥΝΗΓΟΡΟΣ Α.Ε.Ι.

Άρθρο 8

Εκλογή αρχών διοίκησης Α.Ε.Ι. – Τμημάτων (-αρνητική/επικύνδινη ρύθμιση)

   Στο προσχέδιο γίνεται αναφορά για αλλαγή του τρόπου εκλογής Πρυτάνεων και Προέδρων Τμημάτων, με πρόταση για συμμετοχή στην ψηφοφορία όλων των εμπλεκόμενων μελών, δηλαδή καθολική ψηφοφορία όλων των φοιτητών. Η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση παρότι φαίνεται ότι δίνει δικαιώματα στην ουσία δεν προσφέρει τίποτα.

   Τι γνωρίζουν οι καθηγητές του Φυσικού για ένα φοιτητή της Ιατρικής; Τι γνωρίζουν οι καθηγητές του Ρεθύμνου για έναν Καθηγητή του Ηρακλείου; Άρα πως θα επιλέξουν;

   Τι γνωρίζει ένα ‘απλός φοιτητής’ π.χ. του Χημικού για την Κοσμήτορα της Σχολής Θετικών & Τεχνολογικών Επιστημών που είναι Μαθηματικός; Αλλά ακόμα και αν «κατεβαίνει» καθηγητής του τμήματος του, τι γνωρίζει για τις διοικητικές του ικανότητες και το όραμα του ή τον τρόπο που σχεδιάζει και αποφασίζει για μη εκπαιδευτικά θέματα; Πάλι σχεδόν τίποτα!

   Αυτή η ρύθμιση, το μόνο που θα επιφέρει είναι μεγαλύτερη εξαγορά φοιτητών από καθηγητές με αντάλλαγμα βαθμούς και συστατικές επιστολές! Αν αυτό γίνεται με μέλη παρατάξεων θα «ξεφύγει τελείως» με τη νέα ρύθμιση. Επίσης στα ΑΕΙ Πρύτανη δεν θα εκλέγουν οι φοιτητές, αλλά π.χ. ο Μάκης Τριανταφυλλόπουλος ή κάθε τοπικός δημοσιογράφος που «θα αποκαλύπτει» κάποιο σκάνδαλο λίγο πριν τις εκλογές.

   Οι Πρυτανικές εκλογές θα είναι προϊόν εντυπώσεων, δημοσίων σχέσεων και συναλλαγής με ΜΜΕ. Οι εκλογές Προέδρου Τμήματος θα γίνονται με βάση το αν «ο καθηγητής είναι καλός και περνάει κόσμο…» τίποτα περισσότερο τίποτα λιγότερο. Τέλος η ρύθμιση αυτή θίγει την συνδικαλιστική έκφραση των φοιτητών, δεδομένης και της πρότερης εμπειρίας των τελευταίων σε τέτοια θέματα. Οι φοιτητές που μετέχουν στα όργανα και στις μεγάλες και ενιαίες παρατάξεις μπορούν να κρίνουν διατμηματικά και ανεξάρτητα από την πόλη προέλευσης του υποψηφίου, όχι μόνο τις ακαδημαϊκές, αλλά και τις πολιτικές και διοικητικές δυνατότητες κάθε υποψηφίου.

   Επιπλέον ο νέος Νόμος μειώνει δραματικά τον συντελεστή εκπροσώπησης των προπτυχιακών φοιτητών, αφού η κάλπη προπτυχιακών-μεταπτυχιακών είναι κοινή. Άρα όποιος καθηγητής «έχει περάσει» ή «επιβλέπει» ή «έχει συστήσει» πολλούς μεταπτυχιακούς θα «έχει το πάνω χέρι». Σφαγή θα γίνεται λοιπόν για να έχουν όλοι το δικό τους πρόγραμμα ή να μετέχουν στις επιτροπές αξιολόγησης! 

Άρθρο 9
Επιτροπή Δεοντολογίας (+θετική η ιδέα/(-)αρνητική η ρύθμιση)

   Η ρύθμιση είναι θετική, αλλά εκ νέου αποκαλύπτεται η δεξιά αντίληψη για αποκλεισμό των φοιτητών. 

Άρθρο 10
Συνήγορος Α.Ε.Ι. (+ θετική ρύθμιση)

   Εφόσον την ευθύνη για το ζήτημα την έχει ο ‘Συνήγορος του Πολίτη’ δεν τίθεται θέμα αδιαφάνειας στο τρόπο επιλογής των βοηθών του. Συνεπώς η παρούσα πρόταση κρίνεται θετική. 

ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Δ΄

ΠΡΟΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ 

Άρθρο 11 (+θετική ρύθμιση)

Υπηρεσίες υποστήριξης φοιτητών - Σύμβουλοι σπουδών

   Η νέα διάταξη είναι θετική, αν και σε πολλά Πανεπιστήμια ήδη εφαρμόζεται. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να είναι η χρηματοδότηση των υπηρεσιών υποστήριξης, ώστε να αποκτήσουν επαρκές προσωπικό και μέσα. 

Άρθρο 12

Ανταποδοτικές υποτροφίες - Εκπαιδευτικά δάνεια (+θετική υπό όρους)

   Κρίνουμε την διάταξη που αφορά τις ανταποδοτικές υποτροφίες (εργασία με αμοιβή στο Πανεπιστήμιο) θετική, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι η αμοιβή του φοιτητή δεν θα είναι εξευτελιστική, όπως είναι σήμερα (π.χ. το 50% του βασικού μισθού).

      Σε ότι αφορά τα δάνεια, έχει νόημα ΜΟΝΟ με τις εξής τροποποιήσεις:

    * Να μην συνδυάζεται η παροχή δανείου με την επίδοση στις σπουδές, γιατί τότε θα είναι μια ΥΠΟΤΡΟΦΙΑ για την οποία ο φοιτητής θα καλείται να πληρώνει ΤΟΚΟ!
    * Προτείνουμε την Δημιουργία Εθνικού Ταμείου Φοιτητικής Υποστήριξης (ή να το αναλάβει το Ίδρυμα Κρατικών Υποτροφιών) με κρατική ή ιδιωτική χρηματοδότηση, που θα χορηγεί τα δάνεια, με εγγύηση του δημοσίου. Θεωρούμε απαράδεκτο να επιχειρείται η περαιτέρω εξάρτηση των φοιτητών και των οικογενειών τους από ιδρύματα-τράπεζες.

Είναι προφανές ότι η Κυβέρνηση στήνει νέα πελατεία για τους τραπεζίτες! 

Άρθρο 13

Ανώτατη διάρκεια φοίτησης - Τριμελείς εξεταστικές επιτροπές

(-αρνητική/ταξική/αυταρχική/αντιακαδημαϊκή ρύθμιση)

   Ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα αγκάθια της πρότασης του υπουργείου είναι το όριο φοίτησης το οποίο τίθεται και εκφράζεται ως ο ελάχιστος αριθμός εξαμήνων προσαυξανόμενος κατά 50%. Αφενός μεν δεν υπάρχει προφανής λόγος για την εκδίωξη των φοιτητών, αφού δεν επιβαρύνουν οικονομικά το τμήμα, ενώ αφετέρου δεν αναγνωρίζονται οι αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες που υπάρχουν και δυσχεραίνουν την ομαλή αποπεράτωση των σπουδών. Τέτοιες δυσκολίες μπορεί να είναι οικονομικής υφής – ορισμένοι φοιτητές εργάζονται προκειμένου να αντεπεξέλθουν, είτε εκπαιδευτικής υφής – δυσκολία τμήματος (προαπαιτούμενα, κύκλοι σπουδών, εντατικοποίηση, λίγες επιλογές μαθημάτων, ακραίοι καθηγητές, μαθήματα που δίνονται μια φορά το χρόνο, κλπ)

   Παράλληλα ο νέος Νόμος θεσμοθετεί υποχρεωτικά τα προαπαιτούμενα μαθήματα. Σαφώς η λογική προαπαιτούμενη γνώση είναι εχέγγυο για την ορθή ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών, όμως αυτό δεν πρέπει να δυσχεραίνει την ολοκλήρωση τους, ειδικά όταν τίθεται ένα τέτοιο στενό περιθώριο ορίου.

   Επίσης, η διάταξη έτσι όπως διατυπώνεται δεν καταργεί μόνο την αυτοδιοίκηση αλλά και την ακαδημαϊκή ελευθερία: «…Για την πρώτη εφαρμογή του προηγούμενου εδαφίου η απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης του Τμήματος λαμβάνεται μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου του τρέχοντος ακαδημαϊκού έτους και ισχύει από το επόμενο ακαδημαϊκό έτος μετά την έναρξη ισχύος του νόμου … Σε περίπτωση που η Γενική Συνέλευση του Τμήματος δεν λάβει απόφαση για οποιονδήποτε λόγο ή η απόφαση δεν πληρεί τις ανωτέρω προϋποθέσεις, η επιτυχής εξέταση στα υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα των τεσσάρων πρώτων εξαμήνων3 του ενδεικτικού προγράμματος σπουδών και του αντίστοιχου ωρολογίου προγράμματος, όπως εκάστοτε ισχύουν, ανεξάρτητα από τον ελάχιστο αριθμό των εξαμήνων που απαιτούνται για τη λήψη του πτυχίου, θεωρείται απαραίτητη για την παρακολούθηση και επιτυχή εξέταση των υποχρεωτικών μαθημάτων ανωτέρων εξαμήνων που ανήκουν στον ίδιο Τομέα…»

   Φέρνει στο μυαλό την παλιά καλή ΝΔ, όπου το 1991 επιχείρησε να κάνει υποχρεωτικούς τους κύκλιους σπουδών σε όλα τα τμήματα!

      Η ρύθμιση για τις εξεταστικές επιτροπές θα είναι δώρο-άδωρον αν ισχύσει το παραπάνω. Για να συμπληρωθούν τρις αποτυχημένες εξεταστικές για ένα μάθημα χρειάζεται ενάμιση έτος. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος χρωστάει υποχρεωτικό 2ου έτους θα βρίσκεται στο 3ο και λόγω κύκλου δεν θα μπορεί να πάρει νέο μάθημα, αν δε περάσει το παλιό. Άρα για κάθε υποχρεωτικό μάθημα των δυο πρώτων ετών θα χάνει και ένα εξάμηνο πριν πάει στην επιτροπή! 

Άρθρο 14

Δωρεάν διανομή συγγραμμάτων – Βιβλιοθήκες (-αρνητική/ύποπτη ρύθμιση)

   Ο πλουραλισμός συγγραμμάτων που θα παρέχονται δωρεάν είναι λύση στην αντιμετώπιση της μονοπωλιακής γνώσης. Ο νέος Νόμος όμως δεν διασφαλίζει τον πλουραλισμό. Μοναδική ρύθμιση είναι ότι κάθε μάθημα θα μπορεί να δίνει ΜΟΝΟ ένα βιβλίο δωρεάν από την προτεινόμενη βιβλιογραφία.

   Επίσης υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος τα συγγράμματα που προωθούνται από το Επιστημονικό Συμβούλιο ενδεχομένως και πάλι να είναι προϊόν εξυπηρέτησης συμφερόντων και ο καθηγητής να προωθεί και πάλι συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο από τα προτεινόμενα.

   Επίσης, με τίποτα δεν διασφαλίζεται το σύστημα δωρεάν διάθεσης των βιβλίων αφού ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ θα καθοριστεί αργότερα με Προεδρικό Διάταγμα που θα εκδώσει ο Υπουργός. Άρα εκεί θα μπει η βιβλιοκάρτα !

   Μέχρι τώρα ίσχυε η διανομή απεριόριστου αριθμού συγγραμμάτων ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του φοιτητή και του μαθήματος. Δηλαδή για κάθε μάθημα που δηλώνουμε παίρνουμε βιβλίο, άσχετα από το αν το περάσουμε ή όχι. Πλέον η δωρεάν διάθεση περιορίζεται σε αριθμό ίσο με εκείνο των υποχρεωτικών και επιλογής μαθημάτων που απαιτούνται για το πτυχίο. Άρα ένας φοιτητής σε τμήμα που χρειάζεται π.χ. 40 μαθήματα για πτυχίο δεν δύναται να έχει δωρεάν σύγγραμμα, εφόσον έχει συμπληρώσει τα 40 βιβλία. Έτσι αν δηλώσει κάποιο μάθημα επιλογής για ένα εξάμηνο (π.χ. εαρινό) και στο επόμενο ίδιο εξάμηνο το μετανιώσει και πάρει άλλο, δεν θα έχει βιβλίο, αν έχει πάρει ήδη τα 40. Ακόμα αν θέλει να αλλάξει κατεύθυνση στο τμήμα του πάλι δεν θα πάρει βιβλία αν έχει συμπληρώσει αυτό τον αριθμό.

   Η αλχημεία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο! Η κομπίνα στην υπηρεσία της κατάργησης της Δωρεάν Παιδείας 

Άρθρο 15

Διάρκεια εξαμήνων και εξεταστικών περιόδων - Επιλεγόμενα μαθήματα

(-αρνητική/επικύνδινη/ανελεύερη/αντιακαδημαϊκή ρύθμιση)

   Ο αριθμός των εβδομάδων διδασκαλίας που απαιτούνται προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί το εξάμηνο πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 13. Σε περίπτωση που δε συμπληρωθούν, σύμφωνα με την νέα ρύθμιση η Σύγκλητος δύναται να παρατείνει τη χρονική διάρκεια του εξαμήνου κατά 4 εβδομάδες. Επομένως αν χαθούν 5 και άνω εβδομάδες, χάνεται το εξάμηνο!

    Προφανής στόχος να πολεμηθούν οι καταλήψεις και οι απεργίες.

   Επιπλέον αναφέρεται ότι μαθήματα με λιγότερους από 10 εγγεγραμμένους φοιτητές δε διδάσκονται στο εξάμηνο δήλωσης τους. Είναι προφανές ότι σε τμήματα με 70-120 φοιτητές ανά έτος είναι πολύ πιθανό ένα μάθημα επιλογής να έχει μόνο 10 φοιτητές, ειδικά αν το τμήμα έχει κατευθύνσεις (π.χ. Βιολογικό-Φυσικό, κλπ). Άρα η ρύθμιση με αριθμό είναι παράλογη. Έχει λογική μόνο για τα μεγάλα ιδρύματα π.χ. σε ένα τμήμα με 300 εισακτέους ανά έτος, όπως στην Αθήνα, αν ένα μάθημα επιλογή το παίρνουν 10, τότε ή το μάθημα/καθηγητής είναι άχρηστα, είτε παίζει «κομπίνα» για μιλημένη εξέταση-βαθμολογία για λίγους!

   Προτείνουμε να μπει ποσόστωση (π.χ. κάτω του 5%) φοιτητών εγγεγραμμένων στο μάθημα σε σχέση με την κατεύθυνση ή το έτος και όχι αριθμός. Επίσης να μετράει μόνο αν το έχει δηλώσει κάτω από το 5% και όχι βέβαια αν το «παρακολουθούν κάτω από 10 φοιτητές» όπως λέει ο νέος νόμος

   Στο άρθρο αναφέρεται η υποχρέωση του ΑΕΙ να διαμελίζει μαθήματα με μεγάλο αριθμό εγγεγραμμένων φοιτητών, σε τάξεις των 80 φοιτητών, εκτός κι αν αποφασίζει η Σύγκλητος διαφορετικά, λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών ή έλλειψης μελών ΔΕΠ. Η Σύγκλητος όμως δεν πρέπει να στέκεται ΜΟΝΟ στις τεχνικές δυσκολίες που παρουσιάζονται αλλά να επιδιώκει να τις αντιμετωπίσει.

   Συν τοις άλλοις αν δεν υπάρχουν υποδομές (όπως ισχύει σχεδόν παντού), καθιερώνεται αυθαίρετα η «έδρα» (ο αρχαιότερος καθηγητής γίνεται υπεύθυνος μαθήματος και άλλοι απλώς «υπηρέτες» του).

   Επίσης αν κάθε μάθημα το διδάσκουν 2-3-4 καθηγητές και αυτό τους απαλλάσσει από ώρες διδασκαλίας, τότε θα υπάρξει έλλειψη μαθημάτων επιλογής αφού κανείς δεν θα έχει χρόνο-υποχρέωση να τα διδάξει. 

Άρθρο 16

Διοργάνωση σπουδών σε ξένη γλώσσα (+ θετική ρύθμιση υπό όρους)

   Η διοργάνωση μαθημάτων σε άλλη γλώσσα είναι θετική. Φυσικά αυτό έχει νόημα ΜΟΝΟ αν:

    * αυτή η διδασκαλία, είναι συμπλήρωμα της ελληνικής.
    * μάθημα που διδάσκεται στα Αγγλικά δεν απαλλάσσει τον διδάσκοντα από το να διδάξει άλλο μάθημα, στο πλαίσιο των ελάχιστων υποχρεώσεων του.

 

ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Ε΄

ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΤΩΝ Α.Ε.Ι.

Άρθρο 17

Διαφάνεια – Δημοσιότητα (+θετική ρύθμιση)

   Το παρόν άρθρο κινείται στο δρόμο της διαφάνειας και ενημέρωσης των ενδιαφερομένων μελών, μέσω υποχρεωτικά ανανεώσιμου διαδικτυακού τόπου. Η κίνηση αυτή είναι καθ'όλα σωστή μιας και προάγεται η χρήση του Διαδικτύου για την ενημέρωση και αποσυμφόρηση, από τη γραφειοκρατία των γραμματειών. Βέβαια τα περισσότερα τμήματα ήδη το κάνουν, άρα δεν χρειάζεται εύσημα το Υπουργείο για δήθεν «καινοτομία» 

Άρθρο 18

Κατανομή ετήσιων πιστώσεων - Πλήρωση κενούμενων θέσεων

(-αρνητική/αντιακαδημαϊκή ρύθμιση)

   Οι νέες διατάξεις επιβάλλει την κατάργηση της ακαδημαϊκής αυτονομίας των τμημάτων, αφού η Σύγκλητος εγκρίνει τον ετήσιο προγραμματισμό προσλήψεων. Παράλληλα περιορίζεται η ευελιξία. Θεωρούμε τη ρύθμιση αρνητική!

   Πλέον η πίστωση για μία κενή θέση μέλους ΔΕΠ που δεν επαναπροκηρύσσεται μετά την παρέλευση ενός έτους από την κένωση της, χάνεται! Το παρόν μέτρο σαφώς θα λειτουργεί ως μέτρο πίεσης προς τα τμήματα να προβούν το συντομότερο σε πλήρωση της θέσης και το κρίνουμε θετικά. 

Άρθρο 19

Γνωστικά αντικείμενα και προκηρύξεις θέσεων μελών ΔΕΠ (βελτιωτική ρύθμιση)

   Δεν υπάρχει κρίσιμη αλλαγή, απλώς ενισχύεται η ευελιξία και η αποκατάσταση στρεβλώσεων, ώστε να αναγνωρίζεται και τυπικά αυτό που ήδη ερευνούν και στη συνέχεια να διδάσκουν αυτό με το οποίο πραγματικά ασχολούνται 10-20 χρόνια μετά τον αρχικό διορισμό τους  

Άρθρο 20

Προϋποθέσεις εκλογής μελών ΔΕΠ (+θετική ρύθμιση)

   Η αλλαγές προβλέπουν τη χρήση περισσότερο συγκεκριμένων στοιχείων/κριτηρίων που αποδίδουν μεγαλύτερο κύρος στις διαδικασίες εκλογής καθηγητών. Επίσης βοηθάνε στο να αναδεικνύονται οι πραγματικά καλύτεροι. 

Άρθρο 21

Δοκιμαστικό μάθημα (+ θετική ρύθμιση υπό όρους)

   Το δοκιμαστικό μάθημα αν και εφόσον διακρίνεται από ειλικρίνεια και διασφάλιση συνέχισής του ύφους/οργάνωσης του από πλευράς του υποψηφίου καθηγητή, τότε σίγουρα αποτελεί σημαντικό κριτήριο εκλογής. Παρ’ όλα αυτά ο υποψήφιος θα πρέπει να κρίνεται και από την αξιολόγηση των φοιτητών του προηγούμενου ΑΕΙ στο οποίο εργαζόταν, ώστε μαζί με όλα τ’ άλλα να διακρίνεται περισσότερο εύκολα το φάσμα γνώσεων και της μεταδοτικότητάς του.

   Να παραμείνουν ως έχουν αυτά που αφαιρούνται από τον παλιό νόμο. 

Άρθρο 22

Εκλογή και εξέλιξη μελών ΔΕΠ (μάλλον θετική ρύθμιση) 

Άρθρο 23

Εισηγητικές Επιτροπές και Εκλεκτορικά Σώματα (+θετική ρύθμιση)

   Η νέα ρύθμιση κρίνεται θετική, αφού «ανοίγει» τα εκλεκτορικά σώματα και σε καθηγητές εκτός του οικείου Τμήματος ή ΑΕΙ. Επίσης περιορίζει τις «μακροχρόνιες κρίσεις» και τα «μη ενεργά» μέλη εκλεκτορικών.

Άρθρο 24

Καθήκοντα, δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις των μελών ΔΕΠ (γενικά αρνητική ρύθμιση)

   Στο εδάφιο 2 προβλέπεται ότι: «2. Τα καθήκοντα, τα δικαιώματα και οι υποχρεώσεις των μελών ΔΕΠ εξειδικεύονται με τις διατάξεις του Εσωτερικού Κανονισμού λειτουργίας του οικείου Α.Ε.Ι.»

   Θεωρούμε ότι το Δημόσιο πρέπει να θέσει τα καθήκοντα, τα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις των μελών ΔΕΠ. Εξακολουθούμε να πιστεύουμε ότι είναι δημόσιοι λειτουργεί, άρα το σύνολο της υπηρεσιακής τους ευθύνης πρέπει να ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτό.

    Πρόταση μας είναι οι ομότιμοι καθηγητές να μετέχουν ΜΟΝΟ στο εκπαιδευτικό έργο και σε καμία άλλη διαδικασία (διδακτορικά, masters, ερευνητικά προγράμματα, κλπ), προκειμένου να ενισχύεται η ανανέωση του επιστημονικού δυναμικού και να μην συντηρούνται «κλίκες και παραμάγαζα).

         Στο εδάφιο 5 προβλέπεται : «Ερευνητές βαθμίδας Α΄, Β΄ και Γ΄ που υπηρετούν σε αναγνωρισμένα ερευνητικά κέντρα της χώρας και είναι κάτοχοι διδακτορικού διπλώματος μπορούν να συμμετέχουν σε τριμελείς συμβουλευτικές επιτροπές και σε επταμελείς εξεταστικές επιτροπές για την για την τελική αξιολόγηση και κρίση διδακτορικών διατριβών ή την απονομή μεταπτυχιακών διπλωμάτων ειδίκευσης».  Διαφωνούμε με την εμπλοκή τους στα masters  για ακαδημαϊκούς λόγους. 

      Άρθρο 25
Μέλη ΔΕΠ μερικής απασχόλησης (να καταργηθεί και η ρύθμιση του ισχύοντος νόμου)

   Μοναδική λύση για την αναβάθμιση της εκπαίδευσης είναι η πλήρης και αποκλειστική απασχόληση των μελών ΔΕΠ. 

Άρθρο 26

Αναδιάρθρωση Σχολών και Τμημάτων (ουδέτερη) 

Άρθρο 27

Ίδρυση νέων Σχολών ή Τμημάτων (γενικά θετική ρύθμιση/αρνητική επιμέρους)

            Ο έλεγχος σκοπιμότητας που προτείνεται κατά τη διαδικασία ίδρυσης, είναι κίνηση προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, προκειμένου να μην αναβλύζουν τμήματα που δε θα έχουν συγκεκριμένο ρόλο στον επιστημονικό-εκπαιδευτικό χάρτη. Ο έλεγχος βιωσιμότητας πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί σε τι αναφέρεται. Στις ανάγκες της αγοράς, στην εξεύρεση πόρων από το Ίδρυμα για την λειτουργία του, στη ζήτηση; Αυτά είναι αρνητικά στοιχεία και δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπόψη σε ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα. Θετική η αναφορά: «Η γνώμη της Συγκλήτου περιλαμβάνει περαιτέρω, προκειμένου για την ίδρυση νέας Σχολής ή Τμήματος, την εξειδίκευση των γνωστικών τους αντικειμένων, των βασικών στοιχείων τους (τμήματα, τομείς, γνωστικά αντικείμενα των τομέων), ενδεικτικά προγράμματα σπουδών καθώς και τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και τις προοπτικές επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης των αποφοίτων τους». 

Άρθρο 28

Όργανα Σχολής (-αρνητική ρύθμιση)

   Προβλέπεται δραματική μείωση της φοιτητικής εκπροσώπησης που δείχνει πρόθεση της κυβέρνησης για ουσιαστική κατάργηση της συνδιοίκησης. Π.χ. για την Σχολή Θετικών & Τεχνολογικών Επιστημών οι φοιτητές από 7 γίνονται ένας!!! 

Άρθρο 29

Αρμοδιότητες και Σύνθεση Γενικής Συνέλευσης Τμήματος (αρνητική/θετική)

   Η παράγραφος που αναφέρει σύγκληση Γ.Σ.Τ. Ειδικής Σύνθεσης είναι ασαφής διότι αφήνεται το περιθώριο πολλά θέματα να βαφτίζονται «Αμιγώς επιστημονικά-ερευνητικά» και έτσι να μεταπηδούν από την κανονική Γενική Συνέλευση Τμήματος στην Ειδική (μετέχουν μόνο 2 μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές και κανείς προπτυχιακός).

      Η ρύθμιση «Οι εκπρόσωποι ΔΕΠ κάθε Τομέα στη Γενική Συνέλευση του Τμήματος ορίζονται εκ περιτροπής με απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης του Τομέα, ύστερα από κλήρωση που διενεργείται με ευθύνη του Διευθυντή του Τομέα, για ετήσια θητεία κατ’ αναλογία του αριθμού των μελών του σε κάθε βαθμίδα. Στην κλήρωση μετέχουν κάθε φορά τα μέλη ΔΕΠ του Τομέα που δεν συμμετείχαν στη Γενική Συνέλευση του Τμήματος τα προηγούμενα ακαδημαϊκά έτη» είναι θετική διότι έτσι αποφεύγεται οι κλίκες για την ανάδειξη εκπροσώπων των Δ.Ε.Π. στις Γ.Σ.Τ. στα μεγάλα τμήματα.
```

...αυτό για να δείτε ότι υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα και οι φοιτητές δεν είμαστε μόνο κραυγές (LoL τώρα που το βλέπω έχει αρκετά συντακτικά/ορθογραφικά λάθη, η πολύ ρακή βλάπτει  :: ).

----------


## papashark

> Το σχέδιο νόμου θα το βρείτε εδώ δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει από τότε που το είχα δει...


Yπέροχα, έτσι θα μπορέσει ποιό εύκολα να μας δείξει ο ta03 που λέει ότι θα υπάρχουν δίδακτρα

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Το σχέδιο νόμου θα το βρείτε εδώ δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει από τότε που το είχα δει...
> 
> 
> Yπέροχα, έτσι θα μπορέσει ποιό εύκολα να μας δείξει ο ta03 που λέει ότι θα υπάρχουν δίδακτρα


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει ειπωθεί κάτι τέτοιο αλλά όχι στον νόμο πλαίσιο απ' ότι θυμάμαι, ήταν κάποια extra ρύθμηση/πρόταση αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που. Επίσης η αλήθεια είναι ότι και τώρα έχουμε μεταπτυχιακά κλπ με δίδακτρα, ειδικά σε μεγάλα πανεπιστήμια.

----------


## papashark

[quote=Mick Flemm]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Mick Flemm":e16a4
> 
> Το σχέδιο νόμου θα το βρείτε εδώ δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει από τότε που το είχα δει...
> 
> 
> Yπέροχα, έτσι θα μπορέσει ποιό εύκολα να μας δείξει ο ta03 που λέει ότι θα υπάρχουν δίδακτρα


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει ειπωθεί κάτι τέτοιο αλλά όχι στον νόμο πλαίσιο απ' ότι θυμάμαι, ήταν κάποια extra ρύθμηση/πρόταση αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που. Επίσης η αλήθεια είναι ότι και τώρα έχουμε μεταπτυχιακά κλπ με δίδακτρα, ειδικά σε μεγάλα πανεπιστήμια.[/quote:e16a4]

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπαθούν κάποιοι να μας πείσουν ότι ο νέος νόμος πλαίσιο καταργεί το άσυλο, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα καταργεί τον φασισμό της μονάδας που ένας να πει όχι, δεν επιτρεπόταν η είσοδος της αστυνομίας, με αποτέλεσμα της κατήργηση του πνεύματος του ασύλου και τις εικόνες που όλοι βλέπουμε....

Εγώ λοιπόν περιμένω τον ta03 να μου υποδήξει που βρήκε τα δίδακτρα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

[quote=papashark]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Mick Flemm":33c8e
> 
> ...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπαθούν κάποιοι να μας πείσουν ότι ο νέος νόμος πλαίσιο καταργεί το άσυλο, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα καταργεί τον φασισμό της μονάδας που ένας να πει όχι, δεν επιτρεπόταν η είσοδος της αστυνομίας, με αποτέλεσμα της κατήργηση του πνεύματος του ασύλου και τις εικόνες που όλοι βλέπουμε....

Εγώ λοιπόν περιμένω τον ta03 να μου υποδήξει που βρήκε τα δίδακτρα.[/quote:33c8e]

Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα, πρέπει να δεις γιατί *όλοι* λέγαν όχι στην επιτροπή. Οι Πρυτανικές αρχές ουδέποτε ανέλαβαν την ευθύνη τους και ουδέποτε (για να αποφύγουν το πολιτικό κόστος) έκαναν άρση του ασύλου όταν έπρεπε (μην νομίζεις ότι μόνο ο εκπρόσωπος φοιτητής φταίει, έτσι μαθαίνουν τον κόσμο στο πανεπιστήμιο, omerta, εδώ οι πρυτάνεις φοβούνται). Μην νομίζεις ότι τώρα που απλά χάνεται το δικαίωμα του "βέτο" απ' τον φοιτητή θα αλλάξει κάτι. *Πρέπει να γίνει αποποινικοποίηση κάποιων πραγμάτων απ' τους φοιτητές και την κοινότητα γενικότερα, μόνο τότε θα έχει νόημα η επιτροπή ασύλου.* Δεν είναι μόνο ο φοιτητής κι αν θες να ξέρεις εδώ στο Ηράκλειο έχουμε κάνει άρση ασύλου σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις (ναρκωτικά στο κτήριο, ληστίες κλπ) αλλά η αστυνομία δεν έκανε τίποτα !! Η αστυνομία ποτέ δεν κάνει τίποτα, τους κουκουλοφόρους δεν τους ποιάνουν χρόνια τώρα και όλως τυχαίως τους ωθούν στο Πολυτεχνείο κλπ. Γιατί κανείς δεν εξετάζει το άσυλο στην καθημερινότητά του ? η καθημερινότητα στο πανεπιστήμιο *ΔΕΝ* είναι οι κουκουλοφόροι. Το ξέρεις ότι μια φορά έγινε άρση του ασύλου νομίζω στο πολυτεχνείο και τα ΜΑΤ κάναν χειρότερη ζημιά απ' τους κουκουλοφόρους ?

----------


## argi

Μick αναρωτιέμαι πως πουλάει τέτοιες απόψεις οι επίσημες νεολαίες... Εγώ αυτό που είδα στις παραπάνω θέσεις ήταν...
α) ότι έχει σχέση με τους καθηγητές ΟΚ... να τους ζορίσουμε, να τους ελέγξουμε, να μην είναι παράλογοι, να κάνουν καλύτερα την δουλεια τους...
β) η κυβέρνηση να βελτριώσει της διαφάνεια, τις διαδικασίες, την χρηματοδότηση κλπ...
β) για τους φοιτητές... γή και ύδωρ... καμία πρόταση για τα καυτά θέματα, λιγότερη πίεση να μπορεί να συνεχίσει ο χαβαλές και άρνηση της πραγματικότητας...

Θέλω να δω τον ρεαλισμο στο "ομοφωνη αποφαση για το άσυλο¨"... για΄τι ποτε μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο??? λείπαν οι φοιτητές ή μήπως αν ποτε συμφωνούσε ο εκπροσωπος των φοιτητων θα του έκαιγαν το ΄σπίτι ή/και το πολιτικό μέλλον (γιατι ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι φοιτητικές οργανώσεις είναι προθάλαμος της σκληρής κομματικης οργάνωσης και γιατί όχι και της βουλής...)

Έχει και θετική κριτική μέσα αλλά δυστυχως ειναι 20% ρεαλιστική 80% αρνηση της πραγματικοτητας...

Καταλάβετε ότι για να πε΄τύχουν οι διαπραγματευσεις πρέπει να ειναι ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΕΣ... και όχι τα δικα μας δικά μας, τα δικα σας δικά μας... Αν θελετε πραγματικά καλύτερη παιδεία πρέπει να γίνει ουσιαστική αυτοκριτικη και οχι να μην λέμε αλήθειες να μην στεναχωρήσουμε την "βάση"...

PS. είμαι περίεργος να ακούσω σε ποια σημεία διαφωνείς mick...

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ακόμα κι αν ξεχάσουμε το "βετο" θεωρείς σωστό να ποινικοποιείται η συνδικαλιστική δράση ? Να μην αναγνωρίζεται ως ελεύθερη έκφραση ιδεών κλπ ? Το πανεπιστήμιο δεν είναι μόνο μαθήματα ! Άσε την συνδικαλιστική δράση, η προβολή μιας ταινίας, η παρουσίαση ενός βιβλίου δεν είναι διαδικασία που πρέπει να αναγνωρίζεται απ' το άσυλο (γιατί ακαδημαϊκή διαδικασία δεν είναι ούτε η προβολή της ταινίας είναι πχ. για γνώση) ? Το άσυλο αφορά μόνο τα μέλη του Α.Ε.Ι. ή μήπως όλο τον κόσμο ? Το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο πρέπει γενικώς να προστατεύει την ελεύθερη διάδοση ιδεών, όχι μόνο των φοιτητών/καθηγητών αλλά όποιου θέλει να εκφραστεί. Βεβαίως και η ελεύθερη διάδοση ιδεών δεν είναι η καταστροφή του πανεπιστημίου που ανήκει σε όλους μας αλλά μην τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.

Μην πας μακρυά, το ξέρεις ότι σε μια ομιλία του ο πρόεδρος της Oracle σε πανεπιστήμιο της Αμερικής τους έλεγε πόσο "στεγνή" γνώση προσφέρουν τα εκεί πανεπιστήμια και εκεί που μίλαγε έσκασαν δυο τύποι και τον πετάξαν έξω ? Η αλλαγή στον νόμο πλαίσιο πλέον θα επιτρέπει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί ο τύπος δεν είναι πχ. μέλος του Α.Ε.Ι. ούτε είναι διδακτική διαδικασία.

----------


## argi

> Άρθρο 15 
> 
> Διάρκεια εξαμήνων και εξεταστικών περιόδων - Επιλεγόμενα μαθήματα 
> 
> (-αρνητική/επικύνδινη/ανελεύερη/αντιακαδημαϊκή ρύθμιση) 
> 
> Ο αριθμός των εβδομάδων διδασκαλίας που απαιτούνται προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί το εξάμηνο πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 13. Σε περίπτωση που δε συμπληρωθούν, σύμφωνα με την νέα ρύθμιση η Σύγκλητος δύναται να παρατείνει τη χρονική διάρκεια του εξαμήνου κατά 4 εβδομάδες. Επομένως αν χαθούν 5 και άνω εβδομάδες, χάνεται το εξάμηνο! 
> 
> Προφανής στόχος να πολεμηθούν οι καταλήψεις και οι απεργίες.


Eεεε...βεβαια... αν χάσεις το 40% του μαθήματος μπορείς μια χαρά να ισχυριστείς ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα... θα έχεις μάθει τα πάντα και η γνώση θα έχει προαχθεί!!!!

Εγώ λέω να μην κάνουμε καθόλου μαθήματα και στις εξετάσεις να μας ζητάνε για να περασουμε το μάθημα το όνομα μας και το όνομα του μαθήματος... για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε 10 επιπλεον εβδομάδες διακοπές (εκτός απο τους 3 μήνες διακοπες που έχουμε) και να πέρνουμε όλοι έυκολα πτυχίο χωρίς κανενος είδους "ταξικό/αντιακαδημαικό διαχωρισμό¨"




> Άρθρο 12 
> 
> Ανταποδοτικές υποτροφίες - Εκπαιδευτικά δάνεια (+θετική υπό όρους) 
> 
> Κρίνουμε την διάταξη που αφορά τις ανταποδοτικές υποτροφίες (εργασία με αμοιβή στο Πανεπιστήμιο) θετική, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι η αμοιβή του φοιτητή δεν θα είναι εξευτελιστική, όπως είναι σήμερα (π.χ. το 50% του βασικού μισθού). 
> 
> Σε ότι αφορά τα δάνεια, έχει νόημα ΜΟΝΟ με τις εξής τροποποιήσεις: 
> 
> * Να μην συνδυάζεται η [quote:1e458]παροχή δανείου με την επίδοση στις σπουδές


, γιατί τότε θα είναι μια ΥΠΟΤΡΟΦΙΑ για την οποία ο φοιτητής θα καλείται να πληρώνει ΤΟΚΟ! [/quote:1e458]

Ξέχασα... τα άτοκα δάνεια και οι ειδικοί όροι πρέπει να ισχύουν για όλους τους φοιτητές... ακόμα και αυτούς που δεν περνάνε κανένα μάθημα και άρα επι της ουσίας δεν είναι φοιτητές... Αγνοέίται ο ρόλος του δανείου που είναι να βοηθησει κάποιον που είναι πραγματικός φοιτητης και όχι να δώσει λεφτά σε αυτούς που δεν είναι... Εκτός αν έχει νόημα το κράτος να χρηματοδοτεί/επιδοτεί φοιτητες που δεν είναι ικανοί να είναι φοιτητες γιατί δεν περνάνε μαθήματα...

Αν θες να έχεις προνόμια πρέπει να έχεις και ικανοτητα να παράγεις αποτέλεσμα... αλλιώς θα απογοητευτείς πολύ όταν πας να δουλεψεις...

Aυτές είναι 1-2 τρανταχτές βλακείες που έιδα που σίγουρα δεν προάγουν την παιδεία αλλά συντηρούν το άρρωστο κατεστημένο της "εσαει ελαχιστης προσπάθειας"

@rg!

----------


## argi

Ενώ το να μην μπορεί κανείς να παέι στο γραφείο του να δουλεψει, να μην μπορεί να κάνει μάθημα, να μην μπορεί να πάει στην βιβλιοθήκη γιατί έχει κατάληψη είναι πρόοδος στην παιδεία???

Δυστυχώς καταπίνετε αμάσητη την τριχιά και σας πειράζιε η τρίχα... 

ΟΧΙ δεν με πειράζει καθόλου να περιοριστούν οι ελευθερίες αυτών που δεν είναι μέλη του πανεπιστημίου και όσων ΔΕΝ θέλουν να δουλεψουν για να υπερασπιθστεί το δικαιωμα στην εργασία της γνώσης όσων θέλουν να δουλεψουν για την γνώση...

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Ακόμα κι αν ξεχάσουμε το "βετο" θεωρείς σωστό να ποινικοποιείται η συνδικαλιστική δράση ?


Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου να μην υπάρχει συνδικαλίστική δράση γιατι αυτή πια δεν προσαπιζει τα συμφεροντα των φοιτητών αλλα των κομματικών επιταγών και κατεστημένων... Άσε που πιστευω ότι δεν ποινικοποιείται η πολιτική ζωή εντός του πανεπιστημίου... 

Ο συνδικαλισμός στα πανεπιστήμια προκαλεί πια αηδία γιατί ήταν στενομυαλος και κατάντησε ο ίδιος κατεστημένο... Δεν δεχομαι οι νεολαίες να έχουν μεγαλύτερη δύναμη και να εκβιάζουν τα όργανα του πανεπιστημίου... πρυτάνεις, συγκλητους, ΓΣ, κλπ...

Το κλείσιμο των πανεπιστημιων και το χάσιμο ουσιαστικό ενός ακαδημαικού έτους με καταλήψεις, χάσιμο εξεταστικών, διπλές εξεταστικές, χαμένα μαθήματα, συνεχείς καταλήψεις και απεργίες επ' αόριστον ήταν η ΤΑΦΟΠΛΑΚΑ του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματων τόσο φοιτητων όσο και καθηγητων *γιατί τα ΚΛΕΙΣΤΑ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΑ όπως και να το δείς ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΑΓΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ*...




> Μην πας μακρυά, το ξέρεις ότι σε μια ομιλία του ο πρόεδρος της Oracle σε πανεπιστήμιο της Αμερικής τους έλεγε πόσο "στεγνή" γνώση προσφέρουν τα εκεί πανεπιστήμια και εκεί που μίλαγε έσκασαν δυο τύποι και τον πετάξαν έξω ?


Εμένα hoax μου ακούγεται αυτό...

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Θέλω να δω τον ρεαλισμο στο "ομοφωνη αποφαση για το άσυλο¨"... για΄τι ποτε μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο??? λείπαν οι φοιτητές ή μήπως αν ποτε συμφωνούσε ο εκπροσωπος των φοιτητων θα του έκαιγαν το ΄σπίτι ή/και το πολιτικό μέλλον (γιατι ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι φοιτητικές οργανώσεις είναι προθάλαμος της σκληρής κομματικης οργάνωσης και γιατί όχι και της βουλής...)


Και τα δύο, διάβασε τι λέω παραπάνω, για να έχει νόημα η επιτροπή ασύλου πρέπει να αποποινικοποιηθούν κάποια πράγματα. Νομίζεις ότι ο Πρύτανης κλπ δεν φοβάται μην τον πλακώσουν (και οι καθηγητές, όχι μόνο οι φοιτητές) ? Κανείς δεν αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη, δεν είναι μόνο ο φοιτητής. Έχεις μπει σε επιτροπή ασύλου ? (παρεμπιπτόντως έχεις πολύ στρεβλή εικόνα για τα κόμματα κλπ αλλά σε καταλαβαίνω πλήρως, απλά το έχουμε ζήσει από διαφορετική σκοπιά, θα ήθελα να τα πούμε κάποια στιγμή από κοντά ποιο αναλυτικά, μην ποινικοποιείς κάτι που δεν έχεις δει στο σύνολό του, την εικόνα αυτή των κομμάτων την σερβίρουν για κάποιο λόγο κι εσύ τσιμπάς).




> Έχει και θετική κριτική μέσα αλλά δυστυχως ειναι 20% ρεαλιστική 80% αρνηση της πραγματικοτητας...


Ο νόμος ορίζει την πραγματικότητα δεν προσαρμόζεται σε αυτή. Με το σκεπτικό αυτό απ' τη στιγμή που το κράτος δεν δίνει λεφτά στην παιδεία να μπει στο νόμο πλαίσιο όλη η φάση με τις χορηγίες και τον έλεγχο από ιδιώτες. Δεν στέκει.




> Καταλάβετε ότι για να πε΄τύχουν οι διαπραγματευσεις πρέπει να ειναι ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΕΣ... και όχι τα δικα μας δικά μας, τα δικα σας δικά μας... Αν θελετε πραγματικά καλύτερη παιδεία πρέπει να γίνει ουσιαστική αυτοκριτικη και οχι να μην λέμε αλήθειες να μην στεναχωρήσουμε την "βάση"...


Πώς ορίζεις την ισορροπία ? Ρίξε μια ματιά στον νόμο πλαίσιο και δες τι αναφέρει για τους φοιτητές  ::  ούτε τον τρόπο εξέτασης αναφέρει, ούτε τα καθήκοντα τους κλπ, ούτε πουθενά αναφέρει ευθέως τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση καταστροφής, σε περίπτωση ληστείας (πώς το κράτος βοηθά ή επεμβαίνει), τι γίνεται όταν με τα χρήματα που παίρνει το πανεπιστήμιο δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει τις ανάγκες του (πώς το δηλώνει πχ.), όταν έχει πρόβλημα με την διαχείριση των κονδυλίων που κατά τα άλλα ορίζονται ΟΛΑ απ' το υπουργείο, πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ευθέως στην αυτονομία και στους μηχανισμούς ένστασης που (δεν) έχει το πανεπιστήμιο κλπ, όλα τα θέματα που συζητάμε θίγονται πολύ αμυδρά μέσω τρίτων άρθρων εκτός απ' το άσυλο (που και πάλι είναι μέρος του προβλήματος της διάδοσης της γνώσης κλπ και όχι η μόνη λύση ή η μόνη αντιμετώπιση) και μερικές ακόμη παραγράφους κι εμείς φωνάζουμε για την διατύπωση τους  :: ... Εσύ γιατί λες ? Κατάλαβε τον σκοπό που έχουν κάποια πράγματα, όλα γίνονται για την εικόνα φίλε ! ΟΛΑ όμως !!! Την *αίσθηση* ελευθερίας, την *αίσθηση* δικαιοσύνης, την *αίσθηση* του αγωνιστή, την *αίσθηση* της διεκδίκησης και το χειρότερο την *αίσθηση* της ισότητας και την *αίσθηση* της δημοκρατίας. Αν πείσουν κάποιον ότι κέρδισε έναν χαζό αγώνα που ανήγαγαν σε μέγα κερδίζουν τον πόλεμο, αν μας κάνουν να κοιτάμε το δέντρο και να τα κάνουμε της πόπης ενώ το δάσος είναι εκεί και στέκει, έχουν κερδίσει τον πόλεμο. Πρέπει πραγματικά να γράφω για ώρες για να εξηγήσω αυτό που μόλις έγραψα γι' αυτό σταματάω εδώ...

Ζούμε μέσα απ' την εικόνα κάποιου άλλου Αργύρη, έχε αυτό στο μυαλό σου, το ποιου είναι θέμα προπαγάνδας, εκεί έχουμε καταντήσει και το μόνο που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι ο δίπλα...




> PS. είμαι περίεργος να ακούσω σε ποια σημεία διαφωνείς mick...
> 
> @rg!


Από τα παραπάνω μπορείς να καταλάβεις  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Ακόμα κι αν ξεχάσουμε το "βετο" θεωρείς σωστό να ποινικοποιείται η συνδικαλιστική δράση ?
> 
> 
> Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου να μην υπάρχει συνδικαλίστική δράση γιατι αυτή πια δεν προσαπιζει τα συμφεροντα των φοιτητών αλλα των κομματικών επιταγών και κατεστημένων... Άσε που πιστευω ότι δεν ποινικοποιείται η πολιτική ζωή εντός του πανεπιστημίου... 
> 
> Ο συνδικαλισμός στα πανεπιστήμια προκαλεί πια αηδία γιατί ήταν στενομυαλος και κατάντησε ο ίδιος κατεστημένο... Δεν δεχομαι οι νεολαίες να έχουν μεγαλύτερη δύναμη και να εκβιάζουν τα όργανα του πανεπιστημίου... πρυτάνεις, συγκλητους, ΓΣ, κλπ...
> 
> ...


Ποιό πάνω ανέφερα ότι είμαι κατά της κατάληψης στο πανεπιστήμιο, γιατί απαντάς σαν να είμαι υπέρ ?

Εσύ ποια εικόνα έχεις στο μυαλό σου ?  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Ενώ το να μην μπορεί κανείς να παέι στο γραφείο του να δουλεψει, να μην μπορεί να κάνει μάθημα, να μην μπορεί να πάει στην βιβλιοθήκη γιατί έχει κατάληψη είναι πρόοδος στην παιδεία???
> 
> Δυστυχώς καταπίνετε αμάσητη την τριχιά και σας πειράζιε η τρίχα... 
> 
> ΟΧΙ δεν με πειράζει καθόλου να περιοριστούν οι ελευθερίες αυτών που δεν είναι μέλη του πανεπιστημίου και όσων ΔΕΝ θέλουν να δουλεψουν για να υπερασπιθστεί το δικαιωμα στην εργασία της γνώσης όσων θέλουν να δουλεψουν για την γνώση...
> 
> @rg!


Δυστυχώς μας έχουν βάλει να τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας και έχουμε πέσει με τα μούτρα  ::  Η *αίσθηση* δικαιοσύνης που έλεγα παραπάνω και η *αίσθηση* του δικαστή που σε κάνει να νιώθεις ηθικός και να ξεχνάς τη δικιά σου στάση αλλά να ασχολείσαι μονίμως με τη στάση του δίπλα. Ελλαδάρα...

Τι πιστεύεις ότι είναι σωστό ? Μέχρι τώρα ξέρω τι πιστεύεις ότι είναι λάθος...

----------


## argi

[quote=Mick Flemm]


> Ενώ το να μην μπορεί κανείς να παέι στο γραφείο του να δουλεψει, να μην μπορεί να κάνει μάθημα, να μην μπορεί να πάει στην βιβλιοθήκη γιατί έχει κατάληψη είναι πρόοδος στην παιδεία???
> 
> Δυστυχώς καταπίνετε αμάσητη την τριχιά και σας πειράζιε η τρίχα... 
> 
> ΟΧΙ δεν με πειράζει καθόλου να περιοριστούν οι ελευθερίες αυτών που δεν είναι μέλη του πανεπιστημίου και όσων ΔΕΝ θέλουν να δουλεψουν για να υπερασπιθστεί το δικαιωμα στην εργασία της γνώσης όσων θέλουν να δουλεψουν για την γνώση...
> 
> @rg!





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Mick Flemm":1d6a1
> 
> Ακόμα κι αν ξεχάσουμε το "βετο" θεωρείς σωστό να ποινικοποιείται η συνδικαλιστική δράση ?
> 
> 
> Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου να μην υπάρχει συνδικαλίστική δράση γιατι αυτή πια δεν προσαπιζει τα συμφεροντα των φοιτητών αλλα των κομματικών επιταγών και κατεστημένων... Άσε που πιστευω ότι δεν ποινικοποιείται η πολιτική ζωή εντός του πανεπιστημίου... 
> 
> Ο συνδικαλισμός στα πανεπιστήμια προκαλεί πια αηδία γιατί ήταν στενομυαλος και κατάντησε ο ίδιος κατεστημένο... Δεν δεχομαι οι νεολαίες να έχουν μεγαλύτερη δύναμη και να εκβιάζουν τα όργανα του πανεπιστημίου... πρυτάνεις, συγκλητους, ΓΣ, κλπ...
> 
> ...


Ποιό πάνω ανέφερα ότι είμαι κατά της κατάληψης στο πανεπιστήμιο, γιατί απαντάς σαν να είμαι υπέρ ?

Εσύ ποια εικόνα έχεις στο μυαλό σου ?  :: [/quote:1d6a1]

Aυτή




> Άρθρο 15 
> 
> Διάρκεια εξαμήνων και εξεταστικών περιόδων - Επιλεγόμενα μαθήματα 
> 
> (-αρνητική/επικύνδινη/ανελεύερη/αντιακαδημαϊκή ρύθμιση) 
> 
> Ο αριθμός των εβδομάδων διδασκαλίας που απαιτούνται προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί το εξάμηνο πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 13. Σε περίπτωση που δε συμπληρωθούν, σύμφωνα με την νέα ρύθμιση η Σύγκλητος δύναται να παρατείνει τη χρονική διάρκεια του εξαμήνου κατά 4 εβδομάδες. Επομένως αν χαθούν 5 και άνω εβδομάδες, χάνεται το εξάμηνο! 
> 
> Προφανής στόχος να πολεμηθούν οι καταλήψεις και οι απεργίες.





> Ο νόμος ορίζει την πραγματικότητα δεν προσαρμόζεται σε αυτή. Με το σκεπτικό αυτό απ' τη στιγμή που το κράτος δεν δίνει λεφτά στην παιδεία να μπει στο νόμο πλαίσιο όλη η φάση με τις χορηγίες και τον έλεγχο από ιδιώτες. Δεν στέκει.


Στην σχολή μου τα μόνα χρήματα που μπορούμε πραγματικά να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για υποδομές είναι απο τα "ιδιωτικά" έργα... (ελευθερα επιλεξημότητας, χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξης κλπ...). Αν δεν ήταν τα ιδιωτικά έργα δεν θα μπορούσαμε να πάμε ένα συνεδριο αν δεν ήταν σχετικό με κάποιο χρηματοδοτούμενο, δεν θα μπορούσαμε ούτε χαρτι και toner να αγοράσουμε... Ούτε καν να βγάλουμε φωτοτυπίες ... Και δεν θες να ακούσεις και άλλα πολύ αστεία που έχω δει να πληρώνονται γιατί απλώς δεν καλύπτονται απο τα σύστημα εξόδων του πανεπιστημίου... 

Η ιδιωτική χρηματοδότηση υπάρχει σήμερα και παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην όποια έρευνα γίνεται στην ελλάδα... και μπορώ να σου πω ότι τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι και αυτή που παραδίδει χρήσιμα αποτελέσματα και όχι άσχετες θεωρίες ...αυτά λέω όταν εννοώ άρνηση της πραγματικότητας... 

Aλλά βέβαια ο ιδιωτης που θέλει να δώσει λεφτά και να γίνει μια δουλεια είναι "κακός και΄πίνει το αίμα των φοιτητών..."

Και θα μας απομακρύνει απο την βασική έρευνα... αλήθεια ποιος κάνει βασική έρευνα στην ελλαδα σήμερα...?

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

[quote=argi]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Ενώ το να μην μπορεί κανείς να παέι στο γραφείο του να δουλεψει, να μην μπορεί να κάνει μάθημα, να μην μπορεί να πάει στην βιβλιοθήκη γιατί έχει κατάληψη είναι πρόοδος στην παιδεία???
> 
> Δυστυχώς καταπίνετε αμάσητη την τριχιά και σας πειράζιε η τρίχα... 
> 
> ΟΧΙ δεν με πειράζει καθόλου να περιοριστούν οι ελευθερίες αυτών που δεν είναι μέλη του πανεπιστημίου και όσων ΔΕΝ θέλουν να δουλεψουν για να υπερασπιθστεί το δικαιωμα στην εργασία της γνώσης όσων θέλουν να δουλεψουν για την γνώση...
> 
> @rg!
> ...


Aυτή




> Άρθρο 15 
> 
> Διάρκεια εξαμήνων και εξεταστικών περιόδων - Επιλεγόμενα μαθήματα 
> 
> (-αρνητική/επικύνδινη/ανελεύερη/αντιακαδημαϊκή ρύθμιση) 
> 
> Ο αριθμός των εβδομάδων διδασκαλίας που απαιτούνται προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί το εξάμηνο πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 13. Σε περίπτωση που δε συμπληρωθούν, σύμφωνα με την νέα ρύθμιση η Σύγκλητος δύναται να παρατείνει τη χρονική διάρκεια του εξαμήνου κατά 4 εβδομάδες. Επομένως αν χαθούν 5 και άνω εβδομάδες, χάνεται το εξάμηνο! 
> 
> Προφανής στόχος να πολεμηθούν οι καταλήψεις και οι απεργίες.





> Ο νόμος ορίζει την πραγματικότητα δεν προσαρμόζεται σε αυτή. Με το σκεπτικό αυτό απ' τη στιγμή που το κράτος δεν δίνει λεφτά στην παιδεία να μπει στο νόμο πλαίσιο όλη η φάση με τις χορηγίες και τον έλεγχο από ιδιώτες. Δεν στέκει.


Στην σχολή μου τα μόνα χρήματα που μπορούμε πραγματικά να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για υποδομές είναι απο τα "ιδιωτικά" έργα... (ελευθερα επιλεξημότητας, χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξης κλπ...). Αν δεν ήταν τα ιδιωτικά έργα δεν θα μπορούσαμε να πάμε ένα συνεδριο αν δεν ήταν σχετικό με κάποιο χρηματοδοτούμενο, δεν θα μπορούσαμε ούτε χαρτι και toner να αγοράσουμε... Ούτε καν να βγάλουμε φωτοτυπίες ... Και δεν θες να ακούσεις και άλλα πολύ αστεία που έχω δει να πληρώνονται γιατί απλώς δεν καλύπτονται απο τα σύστημα εξόδων του πανεπιστημίου... 

Η ιδιωτική χρηματοδότηση υπάρχει σήμερα και παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην όποια έρευνα γίνεται στην ελλάδα... και μπορώ να σου πω ότι τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι και αυτή που παραδίδει χρήσιμα αποτελέσματα και όχι άσχετες θεωρίες ...αυτά λέω όταν εννοώ άρνηση της πραγματικότητας... 

Aλλά βέβαια ο ιδιωτης που θέλει να δώσει λεφτά και να γίνει μια δουλεια είναι "κακός και΄πίνει το αίμα των φοιτητών..."

Και θα μας απομακρύνει απο την βασική έρευνα... αλήθεια ποιος κάνει βασική έρευνα στην ελλαδα σήμερα...?

@rg![/quote:8ec9b]

Αν όμως είχατε αυτονομία και μπορούσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τα χρήματα όπως θέλατε δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα, το έχεις σκεφτεί ? Γιατί άραγε...




> τα μόνα χρήματα που μπορούμε πραγματικά να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για υποδομές είναι απο τα "ιδιωτικά" έργα


Γιατί τα ιδιωτικά έργα δεν είναι έξοδα απ' τον προϋπολογισμό κι άρα μπορεί να τα διαχειριστεί όπως θέλει το πανεπιστήμιο. Αντίθετα τα χρήματα που παίρνει απ' το κράτος δεν μπορεί να τα διαχειριστεί όπως θέλει, ούτε καν αν δίνει αναφορά για τα πάντα στο κράτος, το κράτος είναι αυτό που υπογράφει.

Αντί να υπερασπιστείς αυτό όμως υπερασπίζεσαι τον ιδιώτη γιατί η εικόνα που έχεις είναι ότι αυτόν έχουμε βάλει στο μάτι εμείς οι "τεμπέληδες, κακοί φοιτητές, κομματόσκυλα, whatever". Got it ? Ο ιδιώτης είναι το δέντρο στην περίπτωσή μας, ένα "τυράκι" για να χάσουμε το δάσος.

Και παρεμπιπτόντως τι σχέση έχουν οι απεργίες με τη χρηματοδότηση ?

----------


## argi

> Δυστυχώς μας έχουν βάλει να τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας και έχουμε πέσει με τα μούτρα  Η *αίσθηση* δικαιοσύνης που έλεγα παραπάνω και η *αίσθηση* του δικαστή που σε κάνει να νιώθεις ηθικός και να ξεχνάς τη δικιά σου στάση αλλά να ασχολείσαι μονίμως με τη στάση του δίπλα. Ελλαδάρα...
> 
> Τι πιστεύεις ότι είναι σωστό ? Μέχρι τώρα ξέρω τι πιστεύεις ότι είναι λάθος...


Δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς το παραπάνω σχόλιο αλλά θα πω τι πιστευω...
Το πανεπιστημιο ειναι ενας οργασνιμός που πρέπει να ειναι με 100% uptime, available, secure and free... πρέπει να ειναι τακτικό, συνεπές και να υποστηρίζει και να ανταμείβει αναλογικά όσους προσπαθούν και να υποστηρίζει όσους θέλουν να μάθουν αλλά έχουν δυσκολίες... Δεν πρέπει να συντηρεί αυτούς που το αρνούνται, δεν γουσταρουν να ιδρώσουν καθόλου και βλέπουν τον "σκοπο να νομιμοποιεί τα πάντα" ή "τα πάντα υποάσσονται στο σκοπό"...

*ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ σαν περήφανος άνθρωπος για να ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ και όχι σαν φοβισμένος κλέφτης μην μου την πέσουν οι "φοιτητηοπατέρες"... ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΙΚΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ...*

Για μένα το μονο επιτρεπτο δικαιωμα των φοιτητών ειναι η ΑΠΟΧΗ... και αν είναι δικαιολογημενη θα πιασει τόπο... Τώρα έχουν ολοι αναισθητοποιηθεί απο την γαγγραινα και πια δεν αισθάνονται τιποτα... και έτσι κάποιοι καταπατούν το δικαιωμα μου να εργαστώ στο πανεπιστημιο (ειτε σαν φοιτητης ειτε σαν μελος ΔΕΠ) με το "έτσι θέλω"... Αυτό ΔΕΝ μπορεί να ειναι ΑΠΟΔΕΚΤΟ...

Όλοι κοπτονται για αυτά που θα συμβουν αν... και δεν βλέπουν αυτα που συμβαίνουν σήμερα... Και φυσικα πάντα φταίει κάποιος άλλος...

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν λοιπόν αύριο σταματήσουν οι καταλήψεις κλπ μια και καλή θα είσαι καλυμμένος ?

----------


## argi

> Αν όμως είχατε αυτονομία και μπορούσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τα χρήματα όπως θέλατε δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα, το έχεις σκεφτεί ? Γιατί άραγε... 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> argi έγραψε: 
> 
> τα μόνα χρήματα που μπορούμε πραγματικά να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για υποδομές είναι απο τα "ιδιωτικά" έργα
> ```
> ...


Tα ιδιωτικά έργα τα διαχειρίζεται μονος του ο κάθε επιστημονικός υπευθυνος με τους κανονες που ορίζει ο Ειδικός Λογαριασμός... Το πανεπιστήμιο απο τον τακτικό προυπολογισμό πρακτικά ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ τιποτα για έρευνα (κυριολεκτικά ουτε για συνδετήρες χαρτί και toner) ... Οπότε μένουν μόνο τα επιδοτούμενα... Τα έργα όμως πληρώνουν μόνο την δουλεια που γίνεται στα έργα και φυσικά δεν επιτρέπονται παρεκλισεις απο τις επιλέξιμες δαπάνες και τους σκοπούς του έργου... 

Έτσι ότι είναι εκτός του φυσικού αντικειμενου του εργου ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να πληρωθεί... Στα έργα τα πανεπιστημια ΔΕΝ μπορούν να έχουν "κέρδη" ενώ έχουν και ελάχιστα overheads ενώ απο την άλλη εχουν 100% funding... σε αντίθεση με τις εταιρίες που έχουν μεγάλα overhads αλλά max 50% funding...

Έχω τρέξει πολλά έργα (εθνικα, ευρωπαικα, ιδιωτικά) και επέτρεψε μου να ξέρω πραγματικά πως δουλευει το σύστημα... 

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Αν λοιπόν αύριο σταματήσουν οι καταλήψεις κλπ μια και καλή θα είσαι καλυμμένος ?


Oχι αλλά τουλαχιστον θα φτάσω στο σημείο μηδέν... Τώρα είμαι βαθιά κάτω απο το μηδέν...

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Το πανεπιστήμιο απο τον τακτικό προυπολογισμό πρακτικά ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ τιποτα για έρευνα (κυριολεκτικά ουτε για συνδετήρες χαρτί και toner)


Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Αν λοιπόν αύριο σταματήσουν οι καταλήψεις κλπ μια και καλή θα είσαι καλυμμένος ?
> 
> 
> Oχι αλλά τουλαχιστον θα φτάσω στο σημείο μηδέν... Τώρα είμαι βαθιά κάτω απο το μηδέν...
> 
> @rg!


Το επόμενο βήμα ποιό είναι ?

----------


## papashark

Αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν δεν διοικούν οι Managers  ::  

Oταν έχεις ένα πανεπιστήμειο που πέρνει 1% από τον κρατικό προυπολογισμό που μεταφράζετε σε 100 δραχμές και έχει 100 φοιτητές, δεν μπορείς την άλλη μέρα να βάλεις 500 φοιτητές και να περιμένεις όλα να λειτουργούν σωστά....

Οπως και δεν μπορείς ξαφνικά να πας από το 1% στο 5%...

Βέβαια μόλις μπουρδελοποιήσεις το πανεπιστήμειο βάζοντας μέσα 400 άτομα παραπάνω με χαμηλότερες δυνατότητες, ξαφνικά έχεις τραβήξει 400 άτομα από την αγορά εργασίας, κατεβάζεις τους δείκτες ανεργείας, και δημιουργείς αφόρητη πίεση στους γονείς των 400ων για να πληρώσουν τα έξοδα των σπουδών.

Τώρα μπορεί οι 500 να ζητάνε να διαχειρίζονται αυτοί τις 100 δραχμές, αλλά όπως και να τις μοιράσεις από μία ο καθένας δεν θα πάρουν.

Ούτε ερευνητικό έργο θα κάνουν παραπάνω, γιατί ούτε λεφτά θα περισσέψουν, άσε που οι 400 χαμηλότερου επιπέδου φοιτητές, θα τραβήξουν προς τα κάτω και τους 100 καλύτερους....


Αυτά είναι απλά αριθμητική για τον οποιοδήποτε Manager που σκοπό έχει να δουλεύουν όλα καλά.

Αν σκοπός είναι απλά να έχεις την ίδια καρέκλα και την επόμενη τετραετία, τότε κάνεις σήμερα τις χάρες σε όσους δεν θέλουν να κάνουν την αριθμητική τους, και αφήνεις αυτούς που θα ξανακάτσουν στην καρέκλα μετά από 8-10 χρόνια να βγάλουν τα κάστανα από την φωτιά....

Καλως ορίσατε στην πραγματικότητα της Ελληνικής τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.

@Mick Flemm, κλασσικό hoax αυτό με τον πρόεδρο της Oracle....



Α, και για να μην ξεχνώμαστε, ta03, περιμένω !  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μόλις μου ήρθε, ρίχτε μια ματιά, είναι στατιστικά απ' το πανεπιστήμιό μας, για να μιλάμε και με πραγματικά στοιχεία...



```
ΤΜΗΜΑ  	                                ΕΝΕΡΓΟΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ  	ΕΓΓΕΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ  	ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ 
ΠΑΙΔΑΓΩΓΙΚΟ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ  	         735 	1035   99
ΠΑΙΔΑΓΩΓΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΣΧΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ  	       475 	607 	9
ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ  	                            554 	615 	8
ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ  	                     558 	707 	30
ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ  	                                509 	740 	22
ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗΣ  	                       445 	468 	10
ΦΙΛΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ  	                                515 	744 	53
ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ  	                 460 	659 	317
ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ  	        530 	655 	89
ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ  	                                 369 	422 	194
ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΩΝ  	                     465 	703 	105
ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ  	                               467 	814 	58
ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ  	                  458 	552 	0
ΦΥΣΙΚΗΣ  	                                   382 	735 	99
ΧΗΜΕΙΑΣ  	                                   204 	296 	185
ΙΑΤΡΙΚΗΣ  	                                  543 	639 	1065
ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ  	          150 	150 	0
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ  	                                   7819 	10541  2343
```

----------


## argi

Na γυρίσουν οι φοιτητες στις αίθουσες, να ξεσκαρτάρεις αυτους που δεν γουσταρουν, να βάλεις αυστηρα πλαίσια λειτουργίας, να αξιολογήσεις το σύστημα και να προστατευσεις ότι υπάρχει...

Αυτά δεν χρειάζονται χρηματοδοτηση αλλα πολιτικη βούληση...

Στο μεταπτυχιακό που εκανα οι παρακολουθήσεις ήταν υποχρεωτικές και δεν είδα κανένα να γίνεται χειρότερος απο αυτό... Αντίθετα απαιτούσαν όλοι όπως ήταν εκείνοι στην αίθουσα να είναι και ο καθηγητής στην ώρα του, να διορθώνει εγκαίρως τα γραπτά, να δίνονται βιβλια και σημειώσεις στην ώρα τους, να γίνεται καλό μάθημα... 

Είμαι κοντά σε εκείνο το μεταπτυχιακό τα τελετυταία 6 χρόνια και έχω δει σημαντικότατη βελτίωση και στο πρόγραμμα σπουδων και στο εκπαιδευτικό έργο... 

Όταν απέχεις επ' αόριστον απο το μάθημα και μπορείς να απέχεις επ' αόριστον απο τις εξετάσεις δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς απο τους άλλους να τρεχουν για το τιποτα...

Η βελτώση της παιδείας ξεκινάει πρώτα απο την αυτοκριτική και μετά περνάει απο την χρηματοδότηση... 

Νομίζεις ότι με το 5% του ΑΕΠ στην παιδεία θα ένιωθε κάποιος ότι δεν έχει το δικαιωμα να κάνει κατάληψη... Αν δεν πατάει κανείς σε βιβλιοθηκες εργαστήρια, αμφιθεατρα και 15% να ήταν πάλι χαράμι θα πηγαινε...

Η χρηματοδότηση είναι ένα πρόβλημα αλλά δυστυχώς είναι κυρίως καλό άλλοθι για να δικαιολογουμε τα λάθη και να αποποιείται το φοιτητικό κινημα τις ευθύνες του...

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, η αυτονομία είναι το πρώτο πρόβλημα που πάει πακέτο και με την αξιολόγηση. Επιβάλλεται όμως και γερή χρηματοδότηση...

----------


## argi

> Μόλις μου ήρθε, ρίχτε μια ματιά, είναι στατιστικά απ' το πανεπιστήμιό μας, για να μιλάμε και με πραγματικά στοιχεία...


Πως ορίζεται ο ενεργος φοιτητης... μήπως ως αυτός που δίνει τουλαχιστον ένα μάθημα το χρόνο...ή απλώς κάνει δήλωση μαθημάτων ???

Ενεργός φοιτητης για μένα είναι αυτός που περνάει το 80-85% των μαθημάτων το χρόνο και άντε και να καθυστερήσει συνολικά 1-2 εξάμηνα... Αν μη τι άλλο πατάει και περνάει τα εργστήρια...

Εσύ πως τον ορίζεις???

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, η αυτονομία είναι το πρώτο πρόβλημα που πάει πακέτο και με την αξιολόγηση. Επιβάλλεται όμως και γερή χρηματοδότηση...


Δεν μου λες τιποτα για την ταμπακιερα...

Εγώ λεω ότι τα χρήματα χρειάζονται οπωδδήποτε αλλά το πανεπιστήμιο θα μπορούσε να βελτιωθεί κατά 40% σε όλα τα σημεία χωρίς μια δεκάρα... μονο με πολιτική βούληση και ορθολογικες αποφάσεις... 

Η χρηματοδότηση ξαναλέω είναι άλλοθι και όχι πρώτη προτεραιότητα...

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Τυπικά είναι αυτός που δηλώνει μαθήματα και τα δίνει...

Ουσιαστικά είναι πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση. Ενεργός φοιτητής για εμένα είναι ο φοιτητής εκείνος που ασχολείται με την επιστήμη του. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι περνά μαθήματα αλλά ότι συμμετέχει με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο στην διάδοση της γνώσης και στην όλη διαδικασία. Ένας ενεργός φοιτητής είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου εκτός από αυτόν που διαβάζει κλπ και κάποιος που κάθεται στη βιβλιοθήκη και ψάχνεται γενικώς πάνω σε αυτό που γουστάρει, το οποίο μπορεί να μην συνδέεται άμεσα με κάποιο μάθημα. Είναι αυτός που αποκτά ενδιαφέροντα και προσπαθεί να καλύψει στα πλαίσια του πανεπιστημίου την περιέργειά του, ρωτώντας κλπ. Ένας φοιτητής δεν είναι μόνο δέκτης γνώσεων αλλά και συμμέτοχος γι' αυτό μιλάμε και για ενεργό και όχι παθητικό φοιτητή, συμμέτοχος όχι μόνο στα ακαδημαϊκά θέματα αλλά γενικότερα σε θέματα που τον αφορούν. Το πανεπιστήμιο εξ' άλλου δεν έχει μόνο σκοπό να σε βγάλει επιστήμονα αλλά και ποιο πλήρη σε εμπειρίες. Τι να τον κάνω έναν επιστήμονα που έχει γραμμένο όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο στα @@ και τον ενδιαφέρουν μόνο οι εξισώσεις ? Είναι σαν ένα awmnίτη που τον ενδιαφέρει μόνο το Linux πχ. και όχι το σύνολο.

Το ενδιαφέρον δεν είναι να ορίσεις τον ενεργό φοιτητή, αυτό είναι εύκολο, η εύκολη διατύπωση και κοινώς αποδεκτή είναι "αυτός που διαβάζει", θέλω όμως να δούμε ποιος πραγματικά είναι ο αν-ενεργός φοιτητής, αυτό για εμένα δεν είναι σαφές, τουλάχιστον όχι μέσα από αυτό το thread.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, η αυτονομία είναι το πρώτο πρόβλημα που πάει πακέτο και με την αξιολόγηση. Επιβάλλεται όμως και γερή χρηματοδότηση...
> 
> 
> Δεν μου λες τιποτα για την ταμπακιερα...
> 
> Εγώ λεω ότι τα χρήματα χρειάζονται οπωδδήποτε αλλά το πανεπιστήμιο θα μπορούσε να βελτιωθεί κατά 40% σε όλα τα σημεία χωρίς μια δεκάρα... μονο με πολιτική βούληση και ορθολογικες αποφάσεις... 
> 
> ...


Και επαναλαμβάνω η αυτονομία και η αξιολόγηση είναι το πρώτο θέμα, τι δεν κατάλαβες ?

----------


## miloup

Πάντως, όπως *ο αιώνιος φοιτητής*, όπως κ να τον ορίσεις, όσο κ να χτυπιέσαι *δεν κοστίζει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ κ σε κανένα*.

Ούτε τη θέση κάποιου τρώει, ούτε κοστίζει στο κράτος.

Όσα κ να λένε αστικό μπλοκ εξουσίας κ ΜΜΕ, όσο κ να πιέζουν οι φασιστοφωνούλες, *δεν είναι δυνατόν 330 σχολές να καταλαμβάνονται από ανόητους*.

Η πλειοψηφία εκφράζεται μέσα από τις γενικές συνελεύσεις κ όχι από τον Καρατζαφέρη ή τον Πρετεντέρη.

Ο εχθρός του της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας είναι στην κυβέρνηση κ στη συμπολίτευση κ όχι στους 20.000 που κατεβαίνουν στους δρόμους. (ούτε βέβαια στους "φονιάδες των λαών αμερικάνους"!)



*Διαλέγουμε στρατόπεδο - διαλέγουμε αντίπαλο.*_ok, κάποιοι διαλέγουν να σκύψουν το κεφάλι πολύ νωρίς,
άλλοι το κρατάνε ψηλά.._

----------


## Mick Flemm

Η πλειοψηφία ΔΕΝ εκφράζεται, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα και ξαναλέω κίνημα δεν υπάρχει όταν τη μία κάνεις καταλήψεις και την άλλη δεν έχεις απαρτία, ΕΦΕΕ κλπ, μη λέμε τα ίδια. Δεν πείθουμε κανέναν έτσι...

Οι 20.000 που κατεβαίνουν στους δρόμους έχουν διαβάσει άραγε το νομοσχέδιο ?

Η πλάκα είναι ότι κι εγώ είμαι κατά όπως και πολοί φοιτητές, το θέμα είναι ότι ξέρω γιατί, με το να βγαίνουμε έτσι παιδιά και να λέμε την ίδια καραμέλα τουλάχιστον για εμένα υπονομεύουμε τον αγώνα και βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας.

Συγκεκριμένα πράγματα απαιτούμε, σκοπός δεν είναι να διαφημίζουμε πόσο γαμάτοι είμαστε και πόσες σχολές κλείνουμε, σκοπός είναι να λέμε τι θέλουμε να αλλάξει.

----------


## argi

H εκπαιδευική διαδικασίά έχει δομή, φάσεις και ακολουθία....

Όταν είσα προπτυχιακός πρέπει να μάθεις τα βασικά και πως το πετυχαίνεις... κυρίως παρακολουθόντας τα μαθήματα... όταν κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό ... σκοπός σου είναι να βγάλεις το Thesis... και όταν κάνεις διδακτορικό να κάνεις δημοσιευσεις που να αξιολογούνται ως σημαντικές απο την επιστημονική κοινοτητα που ανήκεις...

Στο προπτυχιακό τα μαθήματα είναι η κύρια δουλειά απο την οποία αξιολογείσαι και τα υπόλοιπα δευτερευοντα... 

Δεν έχω δει κανενα φοιτητη να έχει δημοσιευσεις και να κάνει έρυνα αλλα να μην έχει περάσει κανένα μάθημα... Δεν έχω δει κανενα ενεργό φοιτητη να πετυχαίνει στην επιστήμη του χωρίς να πάρει το πτυχίο...

Το να περνάς μαθήματα είναι αναγκάια συνθηκη για να εισαι φοιτητης όχι ομως και ικανή όπως συμφωνούμε... 

Σίγουρα όμως όταν δεν περνάς μαθήματα δεν είσαι φοιτητης... 

Αν δεν γουσταρεις την σχολή που είσαι πάρτο αποφαση και κάνε κάτι που σου αρέσει... Δεν δεχομαι ότι χωρίς διάβασμα μπορείς να γίνεις επιστήμονας... 

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

> H εκπαιδευική διαδικασίά έχει δομή, φάσεις και ακολουθία....
> 
> Όταν είσα προπτυχιακός πρέπει να μάθεις τα βασικά και πως το πετυχαίνεις... κυρίως παρακολουθόντας τα μαθήματα... όταν κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό ... σκοπός σου είναι να βγάλεις το Thesis... και όταν κάνεις διδακτορικό να κάνεις δημοσιευσεις που να αξιολογούνται ως σημαντικές απο την επιστημονική κοινοτητα που ανήκεις...
> 
> Στο προπτυχιακό τα μαθήματα είναι η κύρια δουλειά απο την οποία αξιολογείσαι και τα υπόλοιπα δευτερευοντα... 
> 
> Δεν έχω δει κανενα φοιτητη να έχει δημοσιευσεις και να κάνει έρυνα αλλα να μην έχει περάσει κανένα μάθημα... Δεν έχω δει κανενα ενεργό φοιτητη να πετυχαίνει στην επιστήμη του χωρίς να πάρει το πτυχίο...
> 
> Το να περνάς μαθήματα είναι αναγκάια συνθηκη για να εισαι φοιτητης όχι ομως και ικανή όπως συμφωνούμε... 
> ...


κι εγώ δεν δέχομαι πως ο επιστήμονας είναι μόνο διάβασμα, κατά τα άλλα μαζί σου

----------


## argi

> Πάντως, όπως *ο αιώνιος φοιτητής*, όπως κ να τον ορίσεις, όσο κ να χτυπιέσαι *δεν κοστίζει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ κ σε κανένα*.
> Ούτε τη θέση κάποιου τρώει, ούτε κοστίζει στο κράτος.


Kόστίζει στους γονείς του χρήματα για να τον σπουδάζουν, στον εαυτό του χρόνο, στο πανεπιστήμιο που κουβαλάει έρμα, στην κοινωνία που δεν έχει ένα παραγωγικό εργαζομενο στις τάξεις της...

και στο κατω κατω αν θες κι αλλιως... τι ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΙ το πανεπιστήμιο απο το να ΕΧΕΙ αιωνιους φοιτητες...??? απολύτως τίποτα... Το πανεπιστήμιο ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται τους αιώνιους φοιτητες... 

@rg!

----------


## miloup

κ η δημοκρατία δε χρειάζεται υστερίες..

----------


## argi

> κι εγώ δεν δέχομαι πως ο επιστήμονας είναι μόνο διάβασμα, κατά τα άλλα μαζί σου


Ma δεν είπε κανένας κάτι τέτοιο... εγώ λέω το διάβασμα είναι αναγκάια αλλά οχι ικανή συνθηκη για να εισαι επιστήμονας... 

Εσυ μου λες ότι ακριβώς την αντιθετοαντίστροφη πρόταση που ως γνωστόν΄είναι πάντα αληθής...

Δεν καταλαβαίνω που διαφωνείς ή δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι συμφωνούμε (πάντα με βάση την λογική...)???

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> κ η δημοκρατία δε χρειάζεται υστερίες..


Αυτό πρέπει να το μάθεις πρωτίστος εσύ.

Γιατί στα δικά μου μάτια τα μυνήματα σου είναι κάτι μεταξύ κραυγών και υστερίας....


Αφού το εμπεδώσεις, έλα να μας κάνεις μαθήματα συμπεριφοράς στο σπίτι μας, γιατί εσύ έτσι κι αλλιώς σχέση με το φόρουμ δεν έχεις.

Μετά μπορείς να αφήσεις τις ταινίες μικρού μήκους και μηδενικής αξίας, και να διαβάσεις και κανα μάθημα  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> κι εγώ δεν δέχομαι πως ο επιστήμονας είναι μόνο διάβασμα, κατά τα άλλα μαζί σου
> 
> 
> Ma δεν είπε κανένας κάτι τέτοιο... εγώ λέω το διάβασμα είναι αναγκάια αλλά οχι ικανή συνθηκη για να εισαι επιστήμονας... 
> 
> Εσυ μου λες ότι ακριβώς την αντιθετοαντίστροφη πρόταση που ως γνωστόν΄είναι πάντα αληθής...
> 
> ...


Συμφωνούμε, απλά διευκρίνισα, έχεις δίκιο ! λάθος διατύπωση  ::

----------


## argi

> κ η δημοκρατία δε χρειάζεται υστερίες..


ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ σαν περήφανος άνθρωπος για να ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ και όχι σαν φοβισμένος κλέφτης μην μου την πέσουν οι "φοιτητοπατέρες"... ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΙΚΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ... 

Eίναι αυτό ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ???

H μήπως και για σένα το "η ελευθερία σου σταματά εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθερία του άλλου" είναι ένα περιττό αστικό ιδεολόγημα...??? έτσι για να καταλαβαινομαστε....

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αντιπροσωπευτική δημοκρατία, μην ξεχνιόμαστε  ::

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από miloup
> 
> κ η δημοκρατία δε χρειάζεται υστερίες..
> 
> 
> Αυτό πρέπει να το μάθεις πρωτίστος εσύ.
> 
> Γιατί στα δικά μου μάτια τα μυνήματα σου είναι κάτι μεταξύ κραυγών και υστερίας....
> 
> ...


ή ακόμα καλύτερα να πας σε σχολή κινηματογραφου και όχι σε κάποιο άσχετο ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ... που ξέρεις μπορεί να σου αξίζει κατι καλύτερο να γίνεις ο επόμενος tarkowski... 

@rg!

----------


## miloup

είμαι με την εργατική δημοκρατία, φίλε μου. Η αστική δημοκρατία είναι τουλάχιστον επικίνδυνη.

Κ *το συλλογικό συμφέρον το ορίζουν οι συλλογικότητες*, όχι ο κακομαθημένος που βάζει την πάρτη του πάνω από τους υπολοίπους.
*
Τσουζ λάηφ.*
Ή παλεύεις μόνος σου ή παλεύεις με όσους έχουν κοινό μέλλον.

----------


## argi

> Αντιπροσωπευτική δημοκρατία, μην ξεχνιόμαστε


Η δημοκρατία δεν είναι να παίρνεις δημοκρατικά αποφάσεις για παράνομα πράγματα... το δικαιωμα στην εργασία και την μάθηση δεν μπορεί να καταπατάται έτσι και να συνεχίζεις να πιστευεις ότι έχεις δημοκρατία

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

η δημοκρατία ορίζει τους νόμους

----------


## argi

> είμαι με την εργατική δημοκρατία, φίλε μου. Η αστική δημοκρατία είναι τουλάχιστον επικίνδυνη.
> 
> Κ *το συλλογικό συμφέρον το ορίζουν οι συλλογικότητες*, όχι ο κακομαθημένος που βάζει την πάρτη του πάνω από τους υπολοίπους.
> *
> Τσουζ λάηφ.*
> Ή παλεύεις μόνος σου ή παλεύεις με όσους έχουν κοινό μέλλον.


Ειλικρινά με τρομάζει η ιδέα ότι μπορώ να έχω κοινό μέλλον μαζί σου... γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μπορώ να δουλευω οταν θελω, να μαθαινω οταν θελω και να ζω οπως θελω αν δεν συμφωνει καποιος που, και καλα, εκφραζει την λαικη δημοκρατια...

η λαικη δημοκρατια δεν υπηρξε ποτε... αντιθετα υπήρξαν ο Σταλιν, ο Μαο, ο Πολ Ποτ και αλλοι καταπατητες των ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων

@rg!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ακόμα τα ίδια πράγματα λένε στο ΚΚΕ ? Για τα 5 στάδια κλπ ? ΕΛΕΟΣ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## miloup

_Κ επειδή Στάλιν - Μαό - ΠολΠοτ κλπ τα σκά**σαν όλα δεν μπορούμε να ζητάμε τα αυτονόητα?_. Πώς τα λάθη κ η ήττα της αριστεράς των περασμένων αιώνων περιορίζουν τα κινήματα του σήμερα?

Κ πίστεψέ με, *έχουμε κοινό μέλλον.*
Κ πολιτικά να διαφωνούμε *στο ίδιο κατεστραμένο περιβάλλον θα ζούμε*, *τις ίδιες πιθανότητες να μας χτυπήσει καρκίνος* για χίλιους λόγους θα έχουμε, *στον ίδιο πόλεμο θα σκοτωθούν οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι*.

Όσο κ να διαφωνούμε πολιτικά, για όλα αυτά δεν ευθύνεσαι ούτε εσύ, ούτε εγώ. Ούτε οι φοιτητές. Ούτε ο Στάλιν, ούτε ο Χίτλερ. Όνομα έχει ο υπεύθυνος κ λέγεται καπιταλισμός.

Όσο *για μένα* στην επόμενη ορκομωσία χαιρετάω την επίσημη φοιτητική ζωή. Δεν τρελαίνομαι πότε θα είναι, δουλεύω κ δεν κοστίζω σε κανένα. Αν είναι να πάρω νωρίτερα πτυχίο χωρίς εργασιακά δικαιώματα, τι να το κάνω?
Όσο *για το ότι η ταινία μας είναι μηδενικής αξίας* συμφωνώ. Πλάκα είχε όμως που τη γυρίσαμε με 0 έξοδα σε μια εποχή που το να γυρίσεις ταινία θέλει τρελά λεφτά. Κ είπαμε με ολοκληρωμένο τρόπο μια ιστορία.
Τέλος *για την ειρωνία στο λόγο μου* δεν το επιδίωκα - χωρίς πλάκα. Πάντως νομίζω χρωματίζεται κάπως η κουβέντα.

* Αυτά. Σχολάω παιδιά - τα λέμε *

----------


## argi

> _Κ επειδή Στάλιν - Μαό - ΠολΠοτ κλπ τα σκά**σαν όλα δεν μπορούμε να ζητάμε τα αυτονόητα?_. Πώς τα λάθη κ η ήττα της αριστεράς των περασμένων αιώνων περιορίζουν τα κινήματα του σήμερα?


Aν χτυπήσεις 3-4 φορές το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο και πονεσεις, θα συνεχίσεις να το χτυπάς...??? Η θα σταματήσεις ή θα το σπάσεις... 
Ο καπιταλισμός (όσο κακά και αν έχει) φαίνεται προς το παρόν να δουλευει... Ο "λαικός σοσιαλισμός" μάλλον απέτυχε αφού διαρκώς συρρικώνεται... Simple reality... πάντα κάτι άλλο φταίει αλλά η αποτυχία εξακολουθεί να παραμένει μια αλήθεια... 




> Κ πίστεψέ με, *έχουμε κοινό μέλλον.*
> Κ πολιτικά να διαφωνούμε *στο ίδιο κατεστραμένο περιβάλλον θα ζούμε*, *τις ίδιες πιθανότητες να μας χτυπήσει καρκίνος* για χίλιους λόγους θα έχουμε, *στον ίδιο πόλεμο θα σκοτωθούν οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι*.
> 
> Όσο κ να διαφωνούμε πολιτικά, για όλα αυτά δεν ευθύνεσαι ούτε εσύ, ούτε εγώ. Ούτε οι φοιτητές. Ούτε ο Στάλιν, ούτε ο Χίτλερ. Όνομα έχει ο υπεύθυνος κ λέγεται καπιταλισμός.


Το χειρότερο με την ρητορική που παρουσιάζεις είναι ότι ακόμα αρνήται τι έχει συμβεί και αρνείται και την ίδια ευθύνη... Πάντα φταίει κάποιος άλλος... 





> Όσο *για μένα* στην επόμενη ορκομωσία χαιρετάω την επίσημη φοιτητική ζωή. Δεν τρελαίνομαι πότε θα είναι, δουλεύω κ δεν κοστίζω σε κανένα. Αν είναι να πάρω νωρίτερα πτυχίο χωρίς εργασιακά δικαιώματα, τι να το κάνω?


Αγωνιστής που παρέδωσε τα όπλα...??? Νομίζω τελικά πως όλα είναι ζήτημα έλλειψης αυτοπεποίθησης... Aλήθεια η γνώση που πήρες άξιζε αυτά που χρειάστηκε να αφήσεις (χρονο, χρήμα κλπ) ή μήπως με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο θα μπορούσες να μάθεις περισσότερα?




> Όσο *για το ότι η ταινία μας είναι μηδενικής αξίας* συμφωνώ. Πλάκα είχε όμως που τη γυρίσαμε με 0 έξοδα σε μια εποχή που το να γυρίσεις ταινία θέλει τρελά λεφτά. Κ είπαμε με ολοκληρωμένο τρόπο μια ιστορία.


Αυτό είναι επιτυχία ασχέτως αποτελέσματος... αλλά εκεί βέβαια υπήρξε προσπάθεια... δεν νομίζω να περίμενες κάτι απο κάποιον άλλο, και βέβαια ούτε σου φταίει κανείς για το αποτέλεσμα...εεε?

@rg!

----------


## btriad

η αλλαγή θα περάσει είτε το θέλουν μερικοί, είτε όχι...

Το ζητούμενο θα έπρεπε να είναι το να καταρτισθεί ένας σοβαρός νόμος ο οποίος να θέτει τις βάσεις για σωστή παιδεία δημόσια και ιδιωτική. Να υπάρχουν σοβαροί έλεγχοι στην ιδιωτική παιδεία. Να υπάρχουν σοβαροί έλεγχοι για την ποιότητας της δημόσιας παιδείας. Να πάψει η κατάχρηση εξουσίας (ουκ ολίγων) καθηγητών που αντί να κάνουν σωστά μάθημα και να ασχολούνται με την εκμάθηση των φοιτητών ασχολούνται με ένα σωρό άλλα αντικείμενα, εκμεταλλευόμενοι και τους φοιτητές σαν εργατικό δυναμικό χωρίς κανένα κόστος. Επίσης με κάποιο τρόπο θα πρέπει να βγουν τα κόμματα από τις σχολές. Αυτά πιστεύω ότι έχουν προκαλέσει απίστευτη σαπίλα η οποία ευθύνεται για την τεράστια αποχή των φοιτητών από τις εκλογές, καθώς και η κατάχρηση των δικαιωμάτων των εκλεγμένων για ίδιο όφελος. . .

Αντί αυτού οι αντιδράσεις αναλώνονται στο να μην περάσει καμία αλλαγή. Και βέβαια αυτές οι αντιδράσεις βρίσκουν αντίθετο τον μέσο Έλληνα. Τον Έλληνα που σπουδάζει το παιδί του και βλέπει να χάνει ΑΚΟΜΑ μια εξεταστική. Τον Έλληνα που ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ και μάλιστα ΑΚΡΙΒΑ για να έχει την δυνατότητα να σπουδάσει το παιδί του σε ένα ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ μια τέχνη την οποία πιθανότατα δεν ήταν η αρχική του επιλογή και για την οποία το ποιο πιθανό είναι να πάρει, όταν το πάρει, ένα πτυχίο αμφιβόλου ποιότητας...

----------


## ta03

Για το άρθρο περιμένω να το πάρω κάτι κείμενα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή γιατί τα έχω μόνο τυπωμένα.

----------


## nuke

μας γκάστρωσες ρε συ άντε πια ..

περιμένουμε τόσες μέρες ..  ::   ::

----------


## argi

To καλό πράγμα αργεί...  ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## ta03

Υποχρεωσεις...

----------

